
Ask HN: Who is hiring? (December 2018) - whoishiring
Please state the job location and include the keywords
REMOTE, INTERNS and&#x2F;or VISA when the corresponding sort of candidate is welcome.
When remote work is not an option, include ONSITE.<p>Please only post if you personally are part of the hiring company—no
recruiting firms or job boards. Only one post per company. If it isn&#x27;t a household name, explain what your company does.<p>Commenters: please don&#x27;t reply to job posts to complain about
something. It&#x27;s off topic here.<p>Readers: please only email if you are personally interested in the job.<p>Searchers: Try <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;kennytilton.github.io&#x2F;whoishiring&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;kennytilton.github.io&#x2F;whoishiring&#x2F;</a>,
<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hnhired.com&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hnhired.com&#x2F;</a>, <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hnjobs.emilburzo.com" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hnjobs.emilburzo.com</a>, or <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10313519" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10313519</a>.<p>And don&#x27;t miss these other fine threads:<p><i>Who wants to be hired?</i> <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=18589704" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=18589704</a><p><i>Freelancer? Seeking freelancer?</i> <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=18589703" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=18589703</a>
======
TSMLeaf
TSM (Team SoloMid) | Los Angeles | Onsite, relocation offered | Full-Time

We're hiring frontend (React, Electron) and backend (Elixir, Scala, Cassandra,
Postgres) engineers to help build the future for gaming.

TSM is one of the most recognizable brands in Esports. We started out as a
tech company by writing guides on our own website, then automating the process
with probuilds.net. Later, we found success in Esports as one of the pioneers
in the industry. We're looking to create software that helps push competitive
gaming one step further. More specifically we're looking for 1-2 more
engineers to join our engineering team in Los Angeles, where we're developing
a desktop and mobile app that uses computer vision and data-driven insights to
help gamers across all platforms to better their in-game performance. We plan
to make this tool for every game - starting with the major ones as a
benchmark: League of Legends, Fortnite, COD4, CS:GO, Hearthstone, Dota.

More details on the positions here:

[https://tsm.gg/news/hiring-front-end-dev](https://tsm.gg/news/hiring-front-
end-dev)

[https://tsm.gg/news/hiring-back-end-dev](https://tsm.gg/news/hiring-back-end-
dev)

If interested, please email kyle@solomid.net. For more questions you can reach
out on Twitter as well @TSMLeaf.

------
jacobwg
THORN | Data Engineer | Full-stack Engineer | Full-stack Engineer with + UI/UX
| REMOTE (US based) | FULL-TIME | $100k - $150k + Amazing benefits
[https://www.wearethorn.org](https://www.wearethorn.org)

Thorn is a non-profit that builds technology to defend children from sexual
abuse. Thorn gives you the opportunity to apply your expertise and passion for
building to directly impact the lives of vulnerable and abused children. Our
staff solves dynamic, quickly evolving problems with our network of partners
from tech companies, NGOs, and law enforcement agencies. If you are able to
bring clarity to complexity and lightness to heavy problems, you could be a
great fit for our team.

We are hiring for:

Data Engineer: Building a system from beginning to end that assists law
enforcement in identifying the most vulnerable victims. This role spans areas
including adaptive crawling, search, data engineering, data pipeline
development, and devops. Apply today!
[https://grnh.se/c3cb5f132](https://grnh.se/c3cb5f132)

Full-Stack Engineer: You will work on building an application from beginning
to end that assists law enforcement in identifying the most vulnerable
victims. The work spans engineering topics from single-page web application
development to API endpoint creation. Apply today!
[https://grnh.se/f50cce292](https://grnh.se/f50cce292)

Full-stack Engineer with UI & UX design experience: You will build products
used by our industry partners to help make their platforms safer and prevent
the spread of child abuse material on the internet. You will split your time
between product design and full-stack development, creating UI wireframes and
designs and building single-page web applications and APIs, Apply today!
[https://grnh.se/5446d4772](https://grnh.se/5446d4772)

Tech stack: React / Redux / TypeScript / Express / GraphQL / Python /
PostgreSQL / Elasticsearch / Spark / Kafka / Docker / Terraform / Kubernetes /
AWS

Fully funded healthcare + unlimited vacation + remote first culture + flexible
working + 401(k) + wellness

~~~
mpeg
Is it a legal requirement to your partners in govt / LE that you only hire US
candidates or just timezone issues?

I was introduced to Thorn by Ori Eisen when I worked for him (one of the best
CTOs I've ever met) and was very impressed by the technical challenges and
their real world application.

Always wanted to stay involved after I left 41st / Experian; you guys are the
real deal in terms of using data for good.

~~~
jacobwg
My understanding as a software engineer: It's more of a logistical thing than
a legal requirement I believe - we're a small team, so expanding into new
regions brings additional overhead for the organization. That said I believe
we do want to expand beyond the US in the future, so if you're interested in
that sort of thing, let me find out how you can get on a mailing list to be
notified when we're set up to hire in a new region.

------
yegg
DuckDuckGo - we're looking for candidates that are excited to join us in
raising the standard of trust online (all positions remote and we do sponsor
H-1Bs):

DuckDuckGo | Senior Mobile Application Developer | Paoli PA | REMOTE, VISA

DuckDuckGo | Senior UI Designer | Paoli PA | REMOTE, VISA

DuckDuckGo | Senior Frontend Engineer | Paoli PA | REMOTE, VISA

DuckDuckGo | Senior Site Reliability Engineer | Paoli PA | REMOTE, VISA

DuckDuckGo | Senior Backend Engineer | Paoli PA | REMOTE, VISA

The above positions are up at
[https://duckduckgo.com/hiring/](https://duckduckgo.com/hiring/) where you can
apply directly. In addition, this positions is going up soon:

DuckDuckGo | Technical Recruiter | Paoli PA | REMOTE, VISA

If it's not up within a couple of weeks, please feel free to reach out to me
directly about it: yegg at duckduckgo.com. In addition, we will be soonish
(1-2mo) opening an exec position:

DuckDuckGo | Head of Product Marketing | Paoli PA | REMOTE, VISA

If you think you might be right for that position (previous product marketing
experience for a major privacy/security brand required), then please reach out
to me directly.

~~~
warent
I've submitted my application for the Senior Frontend Engineer role, thank you
for your time yegg. What do you think is the likelihood of making it through
the process by the new year?

~~~
yegg
It really depends on a number of factors, but someone should get back to you
relatively soon.

~~~
marcelftw
I did apply for this position as well, 8 days ago. These things takes time.

But I must ask : do you answer people when they are rejected ? Or simply keep
silent ?

Thank you for your time.

------
philfreo
Close.io | REMOTE

WANTED: Infrastructure/TechOps Engineering

Two roles:

1\.
[https://jobs.lever.co/close.io/38d0c4ac-c3eb-47e9-a49e-4611f...](https://jobs.lever.co/close.io/38d0c4ac-c3eb-47e9-a49e-4611f96eef8d)

2\.
[https://jobs.lever.co/close.io/26369307-318c-4fee-893d-a1d3d...](https://jobs.lever.co/close.io/26369307-318c-4fee-893d-a1d3d0e4ae1c)

WHO ARE WE:

At Close.io we’re building the sales communication platform of the future.
We’ve built a next-generation CRM that eliminates manual data entry and helps
sales teams close more deals. We are hiring product-focused engineers to help
us unify the world's sales calls and emails into one beautiful workflow.

Our backend tech stack currently includes Python (Flask, Gunicorn, TaskTiger),
Elasticsearch, MongoDB, Postgres, and Redis running in Docker/Kubernetes on
AWS. Our backend primarily serves a well-documented public API that our front-
end JavaScript app consumes.

We open source – using dozens of open source projects with contributions to
many of them, and released some of our own:
[https://github.com/closeio](https://github.com/closeio)

[https://close.io](https://close.io)

------
Fleetio
Fleetio | Full-stack Ruby on Rails Engineer | Full-time | REMOTE
[https://www.fleetio.com](https://www.fleetio.com)

Fleetio is a modern software platform that helps thousands of organizations
around the world manage a fleet of vehicles. Transportation technology is a
hot market and we’re leading the charge!

Our engineering team is relatively small (7 people), full of senior-level
developers who love their craft. You'll be joining a tight-knit team that's
used to moving fast and taking on responsibility. That said, we have lives
outside of work, and we know you do too. We are a family-friendly company that
is still young enough for you to get a nice slice of equity but old enough to
be a stable and healthy place to work.

Tech Stack: Ruby/Rails, AngularJS, Bootstrap, Postgres and Heroku - currently
on Rails 5 and strive to keep our frameworks and libraries up to date.

Perks: competitive pay, meaningful company equity, 100% coverage of health and
dental insurance, strong remote working culture, professional development
budget

Apply here:
[https://www.workable.com/j/5ECC946729](https://www.workable.com/j/5ECC946729)

------
adam-p
Psiphon | Senior Software Engineer | [https://psiphon.ca](https://psiphon.ca)
| Toronto, Canada | Full-time | ONSITE

Psiphon Inc. is looking for experienced software developers to join our
Toronto team.

= What we do =

We develop and operate Psiphon, an Internet censorship circumvention network
that helps millions of people in freedom-restricted countries access
uncensored Internet every day. We work at the leading edge of circumvention
technology, where the latest network protocol and endpoint obfuscation
research is rapidly deployed into production around the world.

Our tasks include censorship technology research, server and client software
development, and operation of a dynamic, global network of thousands of proxy
servers.

We’re a small team looking for skilled and enthusiastic people to join us. We
offer great compensation and benefits and flexible work arrangements.

= Tech stack =

Much of our system is open source, check it out at
[https://bitbucket.org/psiphon/psiphon-circumvention-
system](https://bitbucket.org/psiphon/psiphon-circumvention-system) and
[https://github.com/Psiphon-Labs/psiphon-tunnel-
core](https://github.com/Psiphon-Labs/psiphon-tunnel-core) We use Java
(Android app), Obj-C (iOS app), C++ (Windows app), Go (cross-platform core
client and server), Python/JavaScript/C/shell script (server-side stack),
ElasticSearch/Logstash/Kibana (stats), and more.

= Contact =

Send resume to: info+hn@psiphon.ca

------
immad
Mercury | React+Typescript, Haskell or generalist Software Engineer | San
Francisco, CA | Full-time | ONSITE

Mercury (mercury.co) is building a bank for businesses. We are currently 8
people (6 engineers, 1 designer, 1 BD/Ops) and have raised $6m from a tier A
VC (A16Z). We are in alpha and are looking to grow our team.

This is my 4th company. My previous company, Heyzap, was YC09, was funded by
USV+Qualcomm and was acquired for $45m last year.

Backend: Haskell, Frontend: React/Redux/Typescript/iOS/Android. Infra: NixOS,
AWS

We like generalist engineers and happy to hire smart people that are willing
to learn.

My email in profile or email jobs AT mercury DOT co.

Learn more:
[https://mercury.co/jobs/generalist_engineer.md](https://mercury.co/jobs/generalist_engineer.md)

------
katya_shteyn
BioRender ([https://biorender.io/](https://biorender.io/)) YC W18 | Senior
Front-end Software Engineer, Senior Full-Stack Software Engineer | Toronto,
Canada | Onsite

About us: BioRender is a fast growing seed stage SaaS startup. We’re creating
the standard visual language of biology and the suite of tools to communicate
it. We’re a team of passionate engineers, science illustrators, designers and
entrepreneurs and are backed by an incredible group of investors including Y
Combinator. We nerd out on cool science stuff and solving big problems.

Problem we are solving: Each year, biomedical researchers waste over a billion
hours trying to communicate their research by drawing complex biology figures
using tools like PowerPoint. At BioRender, our mission is have every visual
representation of biology made and communicated with our tools. We reduce the
time it takes scientists to create visuals from hours to minutes while
drastically improving the quality. BioRender is used around the world by over
500 institutions including Stanford, Harvard, Genentech, Abbvie and many more
of the best research institutions in the world.

Stack: Javascript + Typescript (React frontend, Node.js backend, MongoDB), AWS
(S3, cloudfront)

Team: 8 people total, 3 developers

Remote considered for exceptional candidates.

Email your resume to katya at biorender.io

More info on the position: [https://biorender.io/senior-fullstack-
developer](https://biorender.io/senior-fullstack-developer)
[https://twitter.com/biorender](https://twitter.com/biorender)

------
vitiell0
Cooklist | Backend Django / Data Engineer | Dallas, TX / Remote | $80K - 120K
w/ restricted stock

Cooklist shows you recipes you can cook with the groceries you buy and will
allow you to order groceries by choosing recipes you want to cook.

Think Kayak for aggregating all the grocery retailers into one interface and
Mint.com for importing all your retail purchase data into a digital pantry.

We just finished the TechStars Retail Program and announced a partnership with
Target. We're a small team of experienced startup founders and engineers and
are looking for a backend engineer and data engineer to join our team.

Cooklist can connect directly to 77 grocery chains like Walmart, Safeway,
Kroger etc. and automatically download every purchase a user makes in store
and online. It uses NLP to match each product purchased to recipe ingredients.
Over 1,000,000 products are matched to 1,000,000 recipes.

You can see a demo video and find links to download the app for iOS and
Android at [https://cooklist.co](https://cooklist.co) or email me at
daniel@cooklist.co if interested

------
mareko
Celo | San Francisco & Berlin | Software, Mobile, and Cryptography Engineer |
All Levels | 100K - 200K + equity + coins | FULLTIME, INTERNS, ONSITE, VISA |
[https://celo.org](https://celo.org)

Founded by serial entrepreneurs, Celo is a mobile-first stable cryptocurrency
working to increase financial inclusion in developing markets. Using a novel
address-based encryption algorithm, Celo lets you send crypto to phone numbers
in a fully decentralized way. Additionally, Celo uses stable-value tokens
pegged to fiat currencies, like the US Dollar, to minimize volatility. Anyone
can participate in the network and earn Celo currency, even with just a budget
Android smartphone.

Investors: a16z, Polychain, General Catalyst, Coinbase, Reid Hoffman and Jack
Dorsey, among others.

Stack: Typescript, Solidity, Go, React Native, Python, Android, iOS

Team backgrounds: Google, Facebook, Apple, Microsoft, MIT, Stanford

We tried to make applying fun: 'Mine' your application form to create an
applicant blockchain at the bottom of our jobs page:
[https://celo.org/jobs](https://celo.org/jobs)

More about us here:

Blog - [https://medium.com/celohq](https://medium.com/celohq)

"Hello from Celo" \- [https://medium.com/celohq/hello-from-
celo-34bf195cb99](https://medium.com/celohq/hello-from-celo-34bf195cb99)

"The Next Adjacent Possible" \- [https://medium.com/celohq/the-next-adjacent-
possible-bed9a14...](https://medium.com/celohq/the-next-adjacent-possible-
bed9a144a508)

~~~
tictactoey
Are you open to hiring US citizen Dev for Berlin office?

~~~
mareko
Yes, we are open to hiring US (and non-US) citizens in Berlin, assuming that
they meet the requirements for obtaining a Blue Card or alternate work visa.
Usually, that means having a Bachelor's or sometimes a Master's degree in CS.

------
rogerdonut
HAProxy Technologies | Software Engineer, Support Engineer | Waltham, MA |
Paris, France | REMOTE

HAProxy Technologies is the company behind the world's fastest and most widely
used open-source software load balancer.

We're looking for developers stretching across many spectrums: C, Golang, and
Frontend (javascript).

We're also seeking support engineers for our enterprise product.

Below you will find the job descriptions for each.

C:

We are looking to reinforce the development team of HAProxy and are looking
for developers who have solid skills in Shell, C, HTTP, TCP/IP and uses Git.
Knowledge of cloud environment is a plus. We are looking for people who are
not afraid of patching the Linux Kernel and who can quickly become autonomous.

Golang:

We are looking for Go developers with 2+ years of experience in Kubernetes and
Cloud environments, as well as load balancing. A Bachelors or higher degree in
IT is desirable. If you want to contribute to the software enabling
performance and reliability of some of the largest websites on the internet.

Frontend:

We are looking for an agile and responsible person to join our team as
Frontend (JavaScript) Developer. Our department’s mission is developing high-
performance, high-quality intuitive user interfaces to meet and exceed our
customers’ expectations.

Enterprise Support Engineer:

We are seeking support engineers to work out of our Waltham, MA office or
remotely in the EST/CST/MST/PST timezones. Responsibilities will be supporting
our customers who are using HAProxy Enterprise and ALOHA load balancing
products (and new products as they become available) by assisting in writing
configurations, solving issues, and performing remote debugging.

Please send cover letter and resume to careers@haproxy.com

------
gambitresearch
Gambit Research Ltd ([http://gambitresearch.com](http://gambitresearch.com)) |
London, UK | ONSITE | £40-85k + Bonus + Benefits + Flexible Hours + Personal
training budget

At Gambit Research we specialise in creating and managing an automated betting
service, via research, statistical analysis and the use of complex algorithms.
We ingest and organise terabytes of market and event data from more than fifty
sources and make the data available to our strategy teams via internal APIs.
We care deeply about speed, accuracy and availability.

Our flagship product, MollyBet, presents the odds offered by many of the
world’s largest bookmakers and betting exchanges, and enables clients to bet
with multiple operators with a single mouse-click or API request. Molly is
generally regarded as the best product in its class.

We’re always looking for clever, pragmatic, and autonomous individuals to join
our team - individuals like you. We have a unique culture, where hierarchy and
fancy job titles don’t matter. Instead our team is given the freedom to choose
their own tools, work on projects they actually find interesting, and have
totally flexible working hours. The technologies our team typically works with
includes: Python, Erlang, Linux, Docker, Kubernetes, Ansible, C, C++, Java,
Haskell, Julia, Go, JavaScript, AngularJS, ReactJS, Django, PostgreSQL, Redis,
Apache Spark, Apache Kafka, RabbitMQ, Celery, Elasticsearch, Logstash, Kibana,
Graphite, Sentry, Git, and GitLab.

We’re currently recruiting for:

Python developers (all levels)

Erlang developers

JavaScript React developers

Linux infrastructure engineer / Sysadmin / SRE / DevOps engineer

Junior Product Analyst

Visit
[http://gambitresearch.com/jobs.html](http://gambitresearch.com/jobs.html) or
send your CV over to careers@gambitresearch.com, for more information.

~~~
catchhome
I spent a good chunk of time solving the Gambit Crypto Challenge posted on
their site - in response to a who's hiring thread a couple weeks ago.

Didn't even get the courtesy of a response - worth noting for anyone giving it
a go

~~~
gambitresearch
Hey there

Really sorry to hear this. We respond to every application we receive, so I'm
not sure what happened in this case. All I can think is that your email got
lost in the system somewhere. If you'd like to pop it through to us again on
careers@gambitresearch.com, we'll give it top priority. And thanks for
flagging that you had a problem. It gives us a chance to solve it for you.

------
omarish
Coinbase (YC S12)| Cryptocurrency and Payments Engineering | San Francisco,
Chicago, London | Full-time | Onsite & Remote

At Coinbase (YC S12), our vision is to bring more innovation, efficiency, and
equality of opportunity to the world by building an open financial system.
We’re hiring across the board and focusing on cryptocurrency and payments
engineering.

Questions or want to say hi? Reach out to us directly:
omar.bohsali+hn@coinbase.com. Here’s an open list
[https://coinbase.com/careers](https://coinbase.com/careers).

Here’s a small subset of what we’ve accomplished/shipped in the past few
months:

* Added many new assets: ZCash to Coinbase Pro, Basic Attention Token (BAT), 0x, Ethereum Classic

* Raised our Series E round

* Launched USDC alongside Circle

* Presented at AWS re:Invent (and recruited an excellent VPE, Tim Wagner, the creator of Lambda)

* Received our Independent Qualified Custodian License from the NY Department of Financial Services

* Acquired two companies

* Launched Paradex internationally

Needless to say, it’s been a very productive past few months and we have quite
a bit more planned that we’ll be announcing shortly. We look forward to
continuing the trend :).

See openings here [https://coinbase.com/careers](https://coinbase.com/careers)
or send me a note: omar.bohsali+hn@coinbase.com.

------
fortysixpercent
Replicated | Backend Engineer - All Levels | $90k - $160k + equity | Los
Angeles ONSITE| [https://www.replicated.com](https://www.replicated.com)

At Replicated we are heard work building modern deployment frameworks for
enterprise applications, we are looking for developers with experience with
golang, Kubernetes and a passion for solving challenging technical problems.
At Replicated you will be working on the cloud based and installable aspects
of our product, you'll be working with a talented and experienced team.

Experience that will be useful for this role includes golang, SQL, Docker and
Kubernetes. These roles will be exclusively onsite in Los Angeles.

If you are interested please email austin (at) replicated (dot) com

People interested in technical customer success or support roles are invited
to get in touch as well.

~~~
icey
Having spent some time with this team, I can vouch for how great they are.
Something not mentioned that's pretty cool is that the engineering team gets
to work a lot with their customers, who include companies like npm, Travis,
and HashiCorp. If you're in LA, and interested in developer tools and
startups, it will be tough for you to find a better place to join.

------
noamrubin
Two Chairs | Full-stack and Front-end Engineering Roles | San Francisco,
California | Full-time | ONSITE

Two Chairs (twochairs.com) is a technology-enabled, brick-and-mortar mental
health clinic system based in San Francisco. Our mission is to build a world
in which we all have access to exceptional mental healthcare. We get to work
on products that directly impact people's access to and quality of mental
health care, and we get to work alongside clinicians and mental health experts
to build these products.

We're hiring for full stack and front end engineering roles to help us build
great tools for our clinicians and amazing experiences for our clients. Our
stack is Django/Python and React/Typescript, but as an early member of our
engineering team, you'll have the freedom to choose the direction of our stack
as well as the products you work on. We are small, lean, and move very fast in
a complex, fascinating, and impactful space. If you're passionate about
shipping fast, great usability & design, and simplifying the world of
healthcare, email me: noam@twochairs.com

More on the roles here: Full-stack:
[https://www.twochairs.com/career/?gh_jid=4057107002](https://www.twochairs.com/career/?gh_jid=4057107002)
Front-end:
[https://www.twochairs.com/career/?gh_jid=4123764002](https://www.twochairs.com/career/?gh_jid=4123764002)

------
caust1c
Segment | Engineering | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time | Onsite

Segment is building the customer data platform for everyone. We transform data
and route to over 200 different integrations, adding new ones every day. We're
processing billions of events daily and maintain the analytics infrastructure
for companies like DigitalOcean, Instacart, New Relic, and Docker. Our goal is
to help companies learn from how their users interact with the products to
build even better products. We also like to share our work and what we learn,
here are some recent examples:

    
    
      - https://segment.com/blog/we-test-in-production-you-should-too
    
      - https://segment.com/blog/secure-access-to-100-aws-accounts
    
      - https://segment.com/blog/why-status-codes-matter-in-data-delivery
      
      - https://segment.com/blog/goodbye-microservices
    
      - https://open.segment.com

We have a modern stack consisting of Go (golang), AWS ECS, Docker, Javascript,
React, GraphQL, Kafka, and others! If any of this sounds interesting, we'd
love to hear from you! Check out our open positions at
[https://segment.com/engineering#jobs](https://segment.com/engineering#jobs)
If you have specific questions, feel free to reach out to me directly alan ⒜
segment.com (but please do apply on the site).

------
uha
YotaScale | Menlo Park | Software Engineers | All Levels | 100K - 200K +
equity | FULLTIME, INTERNS, ONSITE |
[https://www.yotascale.com/](https://www.yotascale.com/) Yotascale combines
deep infrastructure understanding with applied machine learning techniques to
help our customers move to the cloud. We're VC-backed, our customers include
some of the world's leading tech companies, and our leadership team includes
industry veterans from PayPal and Google. We are hiring for three positions
(full stack developers feel free to apply to Frontend and Backend positions):

* Head of Machine Learning: [https://jobs.lever.co/yotascale/919cd931-90cd-4add-bb66-ca0a...](https://jobs.lever.co/yotascale/919cd931-90cd-4add-bb66-ca0ae0456ec6)

* Senior Backend Engineer :Spark, Kafka, Scala, Java, Kubernetes, Docker- [https://jobs.lever.co/yotascale/fbee06ba-66e7-4171-bf52-39f0...](https://jobs.lever.co/yotascale/fbee06ba-66e7-4171-bf52-39f065b403ce)

* Junior to Senior Software Engineer: Angular, Python, Postgres - [https://jobs.lever.co/yotascale/a33877ab-481c-4267-82f2-49da...](https://jobs.lever.co/yotascale/a33877ab-481c-4267-82f2-49dac4a7188a)

~~~
ProjoDev
Interested in learning more about the internship and how I can apply? Thanks!

------
nigelgutzmann
Lumen5 | Sr. Frontend Engineer | Vancouver, BC | Fulltime, Onsite |
[https://lumen5.com](https://lumen5.com)

We're a small startup (12 people so far) that is growing quickly! We're
writing software that uses machine learning to convert text content into
video. We've found that what we're building is very attractive to marketing
teams from lots of different organizations and we've got tons of interesting
search, NLP, artificial intelligence, video rendering, and web scaling
technical challenges. Right now, we're hiring:

\- Sr. Frontend Engineer: using React, Redux, ImmutableJS, WebGL, etc. The
role is to take charge of the frontend part of the codebase, experiment, make
big changes, and establish an architecture that we can build on top of as the
frontend team grows. [https://angel.co/lumen5/jobs/327963-senior-frontend-
software...](https://angel.co/lumen5/jobs/327963-senior-frontend-software-
engineer)

\- Software Engineer, Search Technology: We’re looking for a backend developer
with a special experience in search - someone who’s not afraid of search
engine internals, optimizing for relevancy, and indexing unstructured data.
Familiarity with tools like Elasticsearch, Lucene/Solr, Spark,
Hadoop/MapReduce, or Kafka would be great!
[https://angel.co/lumen5/jobs/467375-software-engineer-
search...](https://angel.co/lumen5/jobs/467375-software-engineer-search-
technology)

------
Robinhoodie
Robinhood | Engineering & Non-Engineering Roles | Menlo Park, CA | Full-Time |
Onsite | robinhood.com

Robinhood is democratizing access to America’s financial system. Since our
public launch in 2015, we’ve cemented our position as the fastest-growing
brokerage with over two million users and billions of dollars in transaction
volume. Robinhood received recognition with the Apple Design Award, the Google
Material Design Award, and named Fast Company’s 11th Most Innovative Company
in the World.

We’re backed by top-tier investors such as DST Global, NEA, Index Ventures,
Thrive Capital, Ribbit Capital, a16z, and GV, as well as individuals such as
Jared Leto, Ashton Kutcher, John Legend, Snoop Dogg, and Nas.

We're always hiring software engineers for different teams across different
stacks. Our engineers work with cutting-edge technologies like Django, Python,
Go, Kafka, React, Redux. Check out our priority roles below:

* Backend Engineer [https://careers.robinhood.com/openings?gh_jid=266914](https://careers.robinhood.com/openings?gh_jid=266914)

* Software Security Engineer [https://careers.robinhood.com/openings?gh_jid=917951](https://careers.robinhood.com/openings?gh_jid=917951)

Interested? Check out the job descriptions and apply directly at
robinhood.com/jobs

------
tapad
Tapad | Full-Time, Onsite: NYC or Oslo | $100K - $175K/YR Base + Bonus

Tapad is known for inventing and introducing the Tapad Device Graph™ to the
industry. At the heart of it, we dig data.

Tapad's Open Source/Cutting-edge tech stack:

___________________________________________

Distributed Applications... Scala, Python

Distributed Computing... Google Cloud, BigQuery, DataProc, DataFlow,

Open Source Technologies… Kafka, Zookeeper, Spark

___________________________________________

Here are our open roles in Engineering:

VP of Data Science (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/a946f4751](https://grnh.se/a946f4751)

Senior Software Engineer- CDP (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/b01f20011](https://grnh.se/b01f20011)

Senior Data Scientist (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/bf31f4471](https://grnh.se/bf31f4471)

Senior Software Engineer - Device Graph (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/7d023cae1](https://grnh.se/7d023cae1)

Senior JavaScript Engineer (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/0fc1f1481](https://grnh.se/0fc1f1481)

Senior Software Engineer (Oslo):
[https://grnh.se/dec6f6ef1](https://grnh.se/dec6f6ef1)

Software Engineer in Test (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/2c0d67e71](https://grnh.se/2c0d67e71)

Software Engineer- Device Graph (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/ac536dc11](https://grnh.se/ac536dc11)

Software Engineer (Oslo):
[https://grnh.se/0fc1f1481](https://grnh.se/0fc1f1481)

Senior Quantitative Analyst (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/2090bc971](https://grnh.se/2090bc971)

Lead PMO (NYC): [https://grnh.se/7448c6981](https://grnh.se/7448c6981)

------
adenta
Handshake | Product Analyst, Senior Android Engineer, Senior Engineering
Manager, Software Engineer, Quality Engineer, SDET, Senior Product Designer,
Product Manager, Senior Product Manager | San Francisco, CA | Full-time |
ONSITE REMOTE

Hey, I'm Andrew, a software engineer at Handshake (joinhandshake.com/careers).
Handshake is the leading platform helping close the opportunity gap for recent
college graduates. Last month we closed 40 Million in Series C funding!

In the past you needed to live close to a big economic hub, or have well
connected parents to land a good job after graduating from college. We are
changing that to make employment more democratic. Super great culture,
everyone here is mission driven, and passionate about making life easier for
those in, and graduating from college.

We are really passionate about making sure our stack is mature and battle-
tested to best serve the nine million students on Handshake. Our backend is
Rails and Postgres, where on the frontend you will find React and TypeScript.
Some Elasticsearch thrown in there for search. We also use Spark & Databricks
for data stuff. Happy to provide more info/context!

We have _lots_ of open positions right now. Drop me a note (email in profile)
or apply online if anything sounds exciting!

~~~
pra123
I am interested in the Senior Android developer position. Do you guys offer
remote?

------
pjg
Checkbook.io | Blockchain enabled Digital Checks | Sunnyvale/ San Francisco CA
| ONSITE | Full-time | Engineering | $100K+ and equity

We are a fintech startup and solving the problem of paper Checks. Contrary to
popular opinion paper Checks are not going away, in fact according the 2017
report by the Federal Reserve 17.2 Billion paper Checks were sent in the US
alone, transferring a sum of money 4X times VISA/MC combined! We’ve built a
way to send images of Checks instantly in email and the recipient can Deposit
them online by verifying their bank account instantly. Furthermore building
and enabling a Blockchain for settlement enables instant verification and
disbursement. Basically we are doing to paper Checks what Stripe and Square of
have done to the Credit Card space in Online and Mobile payments.

We’re Seed stage and very soon Series A, seeing exponential growth, have a
small but great team and super investors (Tim Draper, Naval Ravikant/Kevin
Laws of Angelist thru one of their angelist funds, our customers and many more
) i.e. this would be a good time to join

Looking for both a back-end as well as a front-end engineer. Need to have a
strong background in being able to write scalable software, preferably multi-
paradigm, disciplined. - I’m the Founder of the company - this is a “co-
founder” level opportunity - you’ll be working with me and other core people
in the team. Work hard - play hard.

Our tech stack is Python, Angular, Postgres.

We move fast - if you’ve done a hackathon - we’ll probably want to do one with
you and it’ll be clear if we are a mutual fit

Email admin@checkbook.io or pj [at] checkbook.io

------
kepano
Lumi (YC W15) | [https://www.lumi.com](https://www.lumi.com) | Los Angeles, CA
| VP of Engineering, Data Engineer, Product Designer, QA Analyst, Front-End
and Full-Stack Engineers | REMOTE (within USA) | Full-time

Lumi is a packaging supply chain platform for e-commerce brands. We enable
fast growing direct-to-consumer companies to access a global network of
factories. Our mission is to make the world's manufacturing capabilities more
accessible and sustainable — think of it like AWS for factories.

Our engineering team is distributed and oriented towards type-safety /
functional programming. Our stack: PureScript, Haskell, PostgreSQL. Our blog
(linked below) shares some of the benefits of approaches we've pioneered to
make our development process quicker and more reliable.

You can apply by going here:
[https://www.lumi.com/jobs](https://www.lumi.com/jobs)

More about Lumi:

* [https://medium.com/fuzzy-sharp/custom-manufacturing-should-b...](https://medium.com/fuzzy-sharp/custom-manufacturing-should-be-as-scalable-as-the-web-964aaa6f5a37)

* [https://medium.com/fuzzy-sharp/purescript-and-haskell-at-lum...](https://medium.com/fuzzy-sharp/purescript-and-haskell-at-lumi-7e8e2b16fb13)

* [https://medium.com/fuzzy-sharp/building-a-type-safe-embedded...](https://medium.com/fuzzy-sharp/building-a-type-safe-embedded-dsl-for-form-components-with-validation-e7ffaaf537e4)

~~~
TaylorGood
Thank you. Inquired about the Senior Brand Designer role.

------
frequent
Nexedi | Lille/Munich/Paris/Tokyo | ONSITE | FULL TIME and 4-12 months
INTERNS. As usual we are looking for new colleagues and trainees to help
improve our Free Software solutions. Our stack is FOSS only
([https://stack.nexedi.com/](https://stack.nexedi.com/)) and we use it to
provide custom industrial implementations. We offer neither fame nor fortune -
you do need to be idealistic and passionate about Free Software to apply
([http://www.nexedi.com/jobs](http://www.nexedi.com/jobs)). Candidates will do
a programming challenge and 1 interview (2 for full time). We're hiring for:

    
    
        - Nexedi | Python PyData and Javascript Project Developer | Munich | INTERN
    
        - Nexedi | JavaScript Severless Web Messaging | Lille | INTERN
    
        - Nexedi | Python AI and Big Data | Lille | INTERN
    
        - Nexedi | Out-Of-Core Numpy | Lille | INTERN    
    
        - Nexedi | Jupyter Lab Mass Deployment | Lille | INTERN
    
        - Nexedi | Resilient Embedded GNU/Linux Edge Computing | Lille | INTERN
    

About Nexedi: We are a team of 35 programmers (headquarters in Lille, France)
creating Free Software since 2001 and providing custom implementations that
range from collecting and analysing sensor data in windparks to managing
product flows in car assembly lines. Unique features of solutions in our stack
enable us to offer levels of scalability and durability required in industrial
settings. We participate in European research projects, contribute to open
source solutions and have time to play and experiment. We all use degooglized
Chromebooks, have a flat hierarchy, paperless offices and no meetings. We hack
in Python and (vanilla) JavaScript, plus golang and C if needed.

~~~
pabs3
I noticed your lab server with your source code on it has an expired TLS
certificate.

[https://lab.nexedi.cn/](https://lab.nexedi.cn/)

------
cardigan
Scale | Backend/Full Stack and Frontend | SF or Remote

We label data for your favorite computer vision teams. Our mission is to
accelerate the development of AI applications - we believe building a high
quality labelled dataset is the biggest bottleneck to deploying supervised
deep learning systems, so that's what we're tackling first.

We’ve had phenomenal breakout revenue, raised an $18 MM series B, and are
looking to grow our team of 40.

We’re looking for engineers to work on projects ranging from making labelling
more efficient via front-end work/ML work to launching completely new product
lines demanded by our existing customer base.

If you are interested, please apply here: Backend:
[https://jobs.lever.co/scaleapi/c1443865-f64e-4467-bfdc-89805...](https://jobs.lever.co/scaleapi/c1443865-f64e-4467-bfdc-8980533a2ad3?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HN) Frontend:
[https://jobs.lever.co/scaleapi/9fe1f405-647b-493c-9728-e2c38...](https://jobs.lever.co/scaleapi/9fe1f405-647b-493c-9728-e2c38775bd38?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HN)

------
scottbcovert
Tython | Salesforce Software Engineer | San Diego, CA | Full-time or Part-time
| ONSITE or REMOTE | [https://www.tython.co](https://www.tython.co)

Tython provides consulting services to Salesforce partners, customers, and
ISVs with a focus on lightning components, Apex development, and backend
integrations.

I've been working on the Salesforce platform since 2010 and in that time
provided consulting and development services to Fortune 100 companies and
nonprofits alike, released products on the Salesforce AppExchange, and spoken
at Salesforce’s annual Dreamforce conference multiple times. In 2014 I formed
the DC Salesforce developer group and later that same year my team and I were
awarded 4th place and $20,000 at the Dreamforce Hackathon.

Currently I'm a one man show, but now I'm looking to build out a fun,
supportive team of both junior and experienced Salesforce software engineers.
Reach out if you would enjoy having a flexible work schedule and building
complex applications/integrations with the Salesforce platform.

Interested? Send your resume to careers@tython.co (no recruiters please)

------
IanKelling
Free Software Foundation [https://fsf.org](https://fsf.org) | Program Manager
| Boston | Full-Time, Onsite

This position develops and promotes longer-term resources and advocacy
programs related to increasing the use of free software and expanding and
advancing the free software movement. The program manager plays a key role in
external communications, fundraising, member engagement, and special events.

[https://www.fsf.org/news/fsf-job-opportunity-program-
manager](https://www.fsf.org/news/fsf-job-opportunity-program-manager)

------
id00
Tiny (ex Ephox) | Brisbane, Australia | Full-time | ONSITE |
[https://tiny.cloud](https://tiny.cloud)

If you’ve ever created content on the web you’ve used one of our products. We
are the makers of TinyMCE - an open source project similar to an online word
processor. It enables rich content to be created in applications like Drift,
GoFundMe, ServiceNow, Accelo, Eventbrite and more. It’s downloaded more than a
million times a year and is being used by 100’s of thousands of users via our
new cloud solution.

We have a few open positions:

\- Full Stack Developer: [https://jobs.tiny.cloud/apply/w0V1iY9rDA/Full-Stack-
Software...](https://jobs.tiny.cloud/apply/w0V1iY9rDA/Full-Stack-Software-
Developer)

\- Developer Advocate: [https://jobs.tiny.cloud/apply/EUKvNjpUc5/Developer-
Advocate-...](https://jobs.tiny.cloud/apply/EUKvNjpUc5/Developer-Advocate-
Technical-Content-Specialist)

Tech stack: JS, React, Haskell, Scala, AWS

Feel free to contact me directly: alex.shteinikov(at)tiny.cloud

------
nicpottier
Nyaruka / TextIt | Senior Dev / Dev Lead | Remote | Full time, Contract

Nyaruka is looking for a senior dev lead to join our small remote team. We've
built a compelling platform ([https://textit.in](https://textit.in)) used to
build interactive messaging bots. We work primarily with large NGO's such as
UNICEF but also support lots of private customers around the word and US based
non profits like ResistBot. We are profitable and privately held without
investors.

We are looking for a Senior Engineer who could work themselves into a dev
leadership position, would really like someone who has leadership experience
in a small business before. Our stack is Django for the web, React for the UI
and Golang for the services. We all work remotely and value quality of life,
flexibility and independence.

We are a team of six and our organization is flat and largely self guided. 99%
of the work we do is Open Source, we believe strongly on working on technology
that is used to better the world.

If you are interested send your resume / github to jobs@nyaruka.com

------
jakespencer
76 Software Maintenance Group | Oklahoma City, OK | FULL-TIME | ONSITE | U.S.
CITIZENSHIP REQUIRED

76 SMXG is a majority-civilian software maintenance and development
organization operating under the United States Air Force. We are hundreds of
(civilian) scientists and engineers that provide software, hardware, and
engineering support solutions to a variety of Air Force and military
platforms. We are located on Tinker Air Force Base in Oklahoma City, OK. We
often operate like a contractor to other parts of the military and federal
government by providing independent engineering services without seeking a
profit. We have dozens of active projects using C/C++, C#, Java, JavaScript,
LabVIEW, Visual Basic, Assembly, Ada, Fortran, and other more esoteric
languages. We have immediate opportunities available to hire candidates with
degrees in Electrical Engineering, Computer Engineering, Computer Science, or
closely-related fields.

If you are interested in learning more, please e-mail
76SMXG.Tinker.Careers@us.af.mil and tell them Jake sent you.

------
shpat
Galois | Full Time Research Engineer | Portland, OR, Arlington, VA, Dayton, OH
| Remote a possibility

Galois is looking for software engineers and researchers that enjoy working on
challenging problems in computer science. We collaborate with organizations
like NASA, DARPA, and Amazon Web Services to explore blue sky ideas and turn
them into usable technology.

Research engineers choose which projects they work on, and they can move from
one project to another based on their interests. Galois is employee-owned, we
have a one-level flat organizational structure, and we make important
decisions as a group. We love to learn and share what we know, and that’s a
big part of how we approach R&D, so we have no hard requirements for previous
experience with similar work.

Some of the things we've worked on in the past: Formal methods, static
analysis, binary analysis, cryptographic algorithms, domain specific
languages, programming languages theory, abstract interpretation, type theory,
formal verification and software correctness, reinforcement learning,
autonomous systems assurance, communication security, cyber-deception for
network defense, DDoS defense, provable hardware security, statistical anomaly
detection for detecting advanced persistent threats.

We think working here is awesome (See
[https://lifeatgalois.com](https://lifeatgalois.com))

To apply: [https://galois.com/careers/software-
engineer/](https://galois.com/careers/software-engineer/)

~~~
postit
That’s my dream job. Sadly I can’t apply.

~~~
shpat
Can I ask why not? I would be really interested, if you feel like sharing. If
so, see my contact info in my profile.

------
zedpm
SRAM | Spearfish, SD | ONSITE | Full Stack Engineer, Devops/Backend Engineer

SRAM is one of the largest bicycle component manufacturers in the world and
the leader in bicycle data systems and connected components.

We're seeking to fill two roles in our Digital Operations Group:

    
    
      * Full Stack Software Engineer[0]
      * Backend/Devops Engineer[1]
    

Current stack: Python, C++, React, Postgres, AWS, Ansible

Apply online at
[https://www.sram.com/company/jobs/jobs](https://www.sram.com/company/jobs/jobs)

[0] [https://www.sram.com/company/jobs/full-stack-software-
engine...](https://www.sram.com/company/jobs/full-stack-software-engineer-
spearfish-south-dakota)

[1] [https://www.sram.com/company/jobs/backend-dev-ops-
engineer-s...](https://www.sram.com/company/jobs/backend-dev-ops-engineer-
spearfish-south-dakota)

------
k1w1
Aha! ([http://www.aha.io](http://www.aha.io)) | Rails / Devops / Front End |
REMOTE

Aha! is looking for experienced Ruby on Rails engineers to work on the Aha!
product. We use Rails extensively, plus React for rich browser based
experiences.

Aha! is also looking for a Devops engineer, experienced with Ruby & AWS to
help build and maintain our fully automated infrastructure. All of our
operations is done by writing code first, so it is fully reproducible.

Aha! is the #1 tool for product managers to plan strategy and roadmaps. Aha!
is profitable, you can work from anywhere in North America and we offer
excellent benefits. We use our own product to manage our work (which is
especially rewarding), we deploy continuously and we are developing in
Rails/ES6/React.

Our entire team is remote - in US, Canada and Mexico so we can collaborate
during the work day.

[http://www.aha.io](http://www.aha.io) | email: engineering-jobs@aha.io

------
estsauver
Apollo Agriculture
([https://apolloagriculture.com/](https://apolloagriculture.com/)) | (Senior)
Software Engineer | Amsterdam, Netherlands | ONSITE | FULL-TIME

Apollo Agriculture is using satellite data to help bring modern farming to the
worlds poorest farmers. Millions of farmers globally don't have access to the
basic farm tools the rest of the world depends on for food production, good
seed and fertilizer. We sell these proven agricultural tools on credit, and
use satellite data and ML to figure out who we can lend to profitably.

We use Scala, Python/NumPy/SciPy (for science/ML), android and are heavy
postgres users. We're building great software for places with low reliability
networks and harsh environmental conditions. We're entering our third year and
we can't keep up with the demand from smallholder farmers.

To apply, send me an email at earl@apolloagriculture.com

------
usdsgov
United States Digital Service | Senior Software Engineers, Senior Site
Reliability Engineers, Senior Designers, and more! | Washington, DC | ONSITE
[https://www.usds.gov/](https://www.usds.gov/)

The best of technology. The best of government. And we want you. We're looking
for the most tenacious designers, software engineers, product managers, and
more, who are committed to untangling, rewiring and redesigning critical
government services. You'll join a team of the most talented technologists
from across the private sector and government. No government resume required!
We work on some of the biggest issues affecting the American people there are,
immigration, veterans service, students, health care, and more. We're
especially looking for talented senior engineers to join us to help shift move
government tech in the right direction.

See one of our Reports to Congress for examples of what you could be working
on:

[https://www.usds.gov/report-to-
congress/2017/07/](https://www.usds.gov/report-to-congress/2017/07/)

Apply here:

[https://www.usds.gov/join](https://www.usds.gov/join)

~~~
verelo
What are your citizenship requirements? I’d be interested in something like
this for a year or so but suspect Australians and Canadians need not apply

~~~
Matt_Cutts
You do need to be a US citizen. On the bright side, there's a Canadian Digital
Service: [https://digital.canada.ca/](https://digital.canada.ca/)

For Australians, I think the Digital Transformation Agency is your best bet:
[https://www.dta.gov.au/](https://www.dta.gov.au/)

~~~
hbcondo714
I'd work there just to have an opportunity to ask Matt SEO advise :)

------
jfarlow
Serotiny | Bay Area, CA | Lead Back-End Engineer (First SWE Hire) | Full Time

Serotiny is a synthetic biology design firm that invents custom proteins to
cure cancers and genetic diseases. We help design proteins involved in CAR-T
therapies, CRISPR systems and other multi-domain protein therapeutics. See
[https://serotiny.bio/notes/proteins/](https://serotiny.bio/notes/proteins/)

Industry: Synthetic Biology, Biotherapeutics, Bioinformatics, Genetics

Location: San Francisco ideally, limited remote

Stack: REST API written in Go, Javascript (Ember) front-end

Role: API engineer - refine & augment API architecture, develop data
structures and algorithms

Perks: Small credentialed team, flexibility, community engagement

Benefits: Health, Dental, Vision

Compensation: $100-150k + Equity

[https://serotiny.bio/careers/](https://serotiny.bio/careers/)

Happy to chat. My name is Justin, and my email address is my name at
serotiny.bio

------
apaugh
Recursion Pharmaceuticals | SLC, Utah | Onsite, full-time | We have raised
over $80M to apply machine learning to one of the most unique datasets in
existence - tens of millions of images of cells under a huge number of
biological and chemical perturbations, generated in our own labs - in order to
find treatments for hundreds of diseases. Our long term mission is to decode
biology to radically improve lives - we want to understand biology so well
that we can fix most things that go wrong in our bodies. Among other awesome
folks, Yoshua Bengio is one of our advisors, and helps our ML team come up
with novel ways of tackling these problems.

We’re looking for: * ML researchers: Looking for a highly experienced
senior/principal-level machine learning researcher who wants a challenging
problem, lots of rich data, and knowledge that their breakthroughs will
seriously help people. No bio background needed.

* Biologists, computational biologists, computational chemists, automation scientists, and drug discovery experts. [http://www.recursionpharma.com/careers](http://www.recursionpharma.com/careers) for more details and to apply.

Logistics: Salt Lake City, Utah. Hiking/running/biking is literally out our
back door, and it's half an hour to 6 ski resorts. Great pay, health
insurance, 401k, relocation assistance (onsite is required), equity, a top-
caliber team, and help make a massively positive impact. Happy to
sponsor/extend visas, but you need to already be authorized to work in the US
--we can’t handle the lottery at this stage.

Tech: Data science: pydata stack (pandas, numpy, scikit-learn, matplotlib,
bokeh, tensorflow w/keras, etc), a cluster of GPUs for all your research ideas

Software engineering: python, clojure[script], javascript, go, react.js,
kafka, kubernetes (GKE), GCE, AWS Our team of 110 so far:
[http://www.recursionpharma.com/team](http://www.recursionpharma.com/team)

------
joshuanapoli
Cumulus | Software Engineer | Cambridge, MA | Onsite/Remote | Full-
time/Internship | [https://cumulusds.com/job-
openings](https://cumulusds.com/job-openings)

At Cumulus Digital Systems, our job is to build the Internet of Tools. We are
making industrial facilities safer, cleaner, and more productive by connecting
workers, tools, and data.

We are looking for software engineers that are passionate about frequently
shipping intuitive, quality products. You should have a startup mentality,
meaning the ability to rapidly pick up new required skills, and be proactive
when it comes to project execution. You also need a keen eye for design and
thoughtful user experiences. We use ReactJS, React Native, AWS Lambda,
DynamoDB, ASP.NET, UWP, Entity Framework and ASP.NET.

Reach out to us at software@cumulusds.com

------
jeffreygsilver
Managed by Q | [http://managedbyq.com](http://managedbyq.com) | NYC | Onsite |
Full-time | Engineering Managers, Software Engineers, Product Managers,
Product Manager Lead, Engineering Interns (Summer 2019) Managed by Q is the
platform for office management. We make it easy to run an office by connecting
office managers to vendor who can fulfill orders in a wide array of categories
like cleaning, maintenance, staffing and more. We're looking for engineers and
engineering managers who are interested in joining our ~24-person team of
fast-moving, empathetic, and driven engineers.

I'm an engineer at MBQ - feel free to email me directly at jsilver@<our
domain> if you have any questions!

------
ksowocki
Gitcoin ( [https://gitcoin.co](https://gitcoin.co) ) | Software Engineer(s) -
Product | Remote |
[https://gitcoin.co/about#jobs](https://gitcoin.co/about#jobs) |
[https://gitcoin.co/explorer](https://gitcoin.co/explorer)

Gitcoin's mission is to "Grow Open Source". Gitcoin is a toolbox of Ethereum-
based smart-contracts that help open source repo maintainers fund,
incentivize, and manage work in Open Source Software.

We don't have an ICO or token; We are a team of 11 funded by ConsenSys, and
have distributed about $410k to the ecosystem since launch in November 2017.

------
dstillman
Zotero | iOS Developer | Remote | Full-Time

Zotero is an open-source research tool that helps people collect, organize,
cite, and share their research. It's recommended by most universities and used
by millions of students, scholars, scientists, and researchers worldwide.

We're building our first iOS app, and we're looking for an experienced iOS
developer who can lead that effort, joining a small, remote-only team and a
vibrant global open-source community. As a core Zotero developer, you'll play
a critical role in coming up with new ways to help people manage their
research more effectively.

More info: [https://www.zotero.org/jobs](https://www.zotero.org/jobs)

~~~
moolcool
You saved my life with every essay I had to write at university

------
zachkauffman
SAY | NYC | Full-Time | 120k - 180k + equity |
[https://say.com](https://say.com)

SAY is democratizing shareholder voting, an industry that has gone without
disruption for too long. Empowering shareholders to make a change in the
companies they own is no easy task, so we need some engineering talent to help
fill out our team!

Engineering lead, backend, frontend and iOS engineers all wanted. Check out
our job listings here: [https://jobs.lever.co/say](https://jobs.lever.co/say)

Our stack: python, django, react, docker, kubernetes, postgres, ios

Feel free to reach out to hn [at] say [dot] com or apply directly through our
job listings.

------
nz_manulife
Manulife | Senior Software Engineer - Engineering Transformation | Kitchener,
Waterloo | ONSITE

Manulife is a leading international financial services group that helps people
achieve their dreams and aspirations by putting customers' needs first and
providing the right advice and solutions through innovative technology
solutions.

We are changing the way we develop and we want you to be part of it! We are
growing our Technology, Architecture & Engineering Transformation Office, with
the mandate to power world-class customer and employee experiences through
software and engineering skills.

We are seeking self-motivated engineers, who are obsessed with delivering
value, are forward-thinking, and excited to see the successful implementation
of the products they deliver.

As a Senior Software Engineer – Engineering Transformation, you will: •
Champion the development of engineering staff within your team and other areas
within Manulife. • Prototype and build new functionality to deliver on key
product objectives with strong and extendable architectural design • Exposure
and opportunity to collaborate with leaders across the organization, as well
as other software engineers, architects, and operations engineers to uncover
and showcase opportunities to deliver new business value through software

Last year Manulife spent over $1 billion on technology. You will be working
with: • Languages such as Java, JavaScript, C# (.NET Core), HTML5, CSS3,
React/Relay, GraphQL, Kafka, Nifi and/or similar technologies • Cloud Foundry
and other components supporting a highly-automated global engineering platform
• Open source! As we accelerate our delivery of world-class experiences, we
know embracing open source technologies will help us get there. Any experience
with open source is very attractive to us!

We offer competitive salaries with great benefits and enjoy great work-life
balance!

To apply: [https://jobs.manulife.com/ShowJob/Id/344669/Senior-
Software-...](https://jobs.manulife.com/ShowJob/Id/344669/Senior-Software-
Engineer-Engineering-Transformation)

------
gbernatchez
Taiga Motors | Firmware Engineer | Montreal, Canada | Onsite | Fulltime |
[https://www.taigamotors.ca/](https://www.taigamotors.ca/) Taiga Motors is a
Montreal, Canada based startup developing high power electric powertrains for
powersports applications. We believe in pure clean exhilaration– in vehicles
that outperform everything else without sacrificing the environment. At Taiga,
we are uniting innovative and adventurous minds to form a team that isn't
afraid to tackle the industry's toughest problems. Our approach is simple: we
start from a clean sheet and push the frontiers of technology until we end up
with elegant and powerful solutions.

We are looking for a senior and a junior firmware engineer candidates to work
with us to bring our dreams to fruition.

The position entails:

• Writing low-level C for various microcontrollers (Freescale, Microchip,
NXP...)

• Writing C++ code for embedded Linux

• Maintaining a continuous-integration build system with Git, Python, and
other tehcnologies

• Designing and writing tests, whether it's unit tests, board-level, or full
system-level testing

• Integrating the firmware with external tools and our backend

• Structuring higher-level vehicle diagnostics protocols using UDS/ODX/CAN

However, we're mostly just looking for someone smart who can pick up skills on
the go!

If you think you’re a fit for this position, or if you're interested in
learning some new technologies, don’t hesitate to reach out to us at
careers@taigamotors.ca For more information and awesome pictures and video of
our vehicles in action, check out our website or social media:

[https://www.taigamotors.ca/](https://www.taigamotors.ca/)

[https://www.facebook.com/taigamotors/](https://www.facebook.com/taigamotors/)

[https://www.instagram.com/taiga.motors/](https://www.instagram.com/taiga.motors/)

------
rabidrat
CIONIC | Full-time Remote (US-only) | Sensor Design Engineer

CIONIC is a newly founded (and funded!) startup, that builds wearable
solutions to improve quality of life for people with mobility issues.

We're looking for someone with electrical engineering and sensor design
experience, and a self-motivated interest in biological signals, specifically
EMG at the outset.

We are a remote-first company, with a small, mature team of makers, working
from SF, Seattle, and Philadelphia.

See [http://cionic.com/careers](http://cionic.com/careers) for the full job
description.

------
joeATkira
Kira Systems makes serious software, but we have fun doing it. We are always
looking for talented people to join our team locally, remotely, and for those
looking for change to relocate to our headquarters in Toronto. We strive to
constantly learn, question the crowd, push the boundaries of what AI + web
technology can do, and solve difficult problems. That's why...

Kira Systems is hiring (Clojure) developers to work in all places within our
stack. Whether it's working on the front-end, or back-end, or working on
complex problems, we have a place for you. Don't know clojure? Don’t worry
we're just looking for great people (with a proclivity for functional
programming) that have a passion for building something amazing.

We think: growth potential, values, and attitudes are equally important to be
a successful Kiran. If you're prepared to grow and aren’t above doing anything
(we’re pretty low ego over here - we just do what needs to get done!),
consider applying. We understand that the most creative solutions require
diversity of thought and life experiences.

Kira Systems believes that at the foundation of our success are the people who
work here. We are an equal opportunity employer and believe our diversity is a
driver of success at our company. We want thinkers, dreamers, doers and
believers. No matter your walk of life we potentially have a role for you.

Interested? Find out more here:
[https://kirasystems.com/careers/](https://kirasystems.com/careers/)

~~~
filoeleven
I’m very, very interested in working at a company where I can use Clojure,
after five months of playing with it in my spare time and loving it. But your
website does not list remote work as an option, despite your listing here, and
moving to Toronto is not viable for me. Should I apply anyway?

------
famousactress
Elation Health | Software Engineer/Lead & QA | REMOTE & San Francisco, CA|
Full Time

At Elation we make tools for physicians and their patients that improve the
efficiency and fidelity of their relationship, and help to make the delivery
of excellent, proactive healthcare possible. We've got a number of roles
available in engineering, design, and sales. See them all here:
[https://www.elationhealth.com/careers/](https://www.elationhealth.com/careers/)

Specifically I'm closely involved with trying to fill our positions in
engineering. Looking for Engineering Leads & Software Developers (particularly
frontend folks!). Our engineering team is about half based in our San
Francisco office and half remote (remote for us is PST +/\- 3 hours). Tech
stack is AWS/Python/Django/MySQL/ReactJS. We have a great team full of people
that really value working closely with product, customer-experience, and
users. Lots of interesting problems to solve!

Apply online at the link above -- Also feel free to reach out to me directly
if you have any questions or are curious! I'm always happy to chat with people
about healthcare, startups, whatever. Also I'm in the Encinitas/San Diego area
in case you're close and wanna grab coffee. Contact info's in profile.

------
STRiDEX
Zume Inc. | Senior / Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Onsite |
[https://zume.com/](https://zume.com/)

Zume recently raised a round of funding for $375m
[https://techcrunch.com/2018/11/01/zume-reportedly-
snags-375-...](https://techcrunch.com/2018/11/01/zume-reportedly-
snags-375-million-from-softbank-for-its-robotic-food-operations/)

Zume is on a quest to be the most powerful source of health and well-being on
the planet. To achieve our objective, we must facilitate the provision of
wholesome, affordable food on a global scale and in a sustainable manner. We
are meeting this challenge by providing an end-to-end, scalable platform that
reduces the time and distance between clean food sources and dense population
centers, using cutting-edge automation and transportation logistics. By
developing better tools and processes, we can feed people healthier,
sustainably-grown food, delivered fresh and free from chemical stabilization.

Our stack:

* Node, Express, Vue, Javascript, Postgres, Redis, Heroku, RabbitMq

* Moving from large monorepo to smaller services in TypeScript using docker and GCE

All open positions (Seattle, San Francisco, Mountain View):
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/zume](https://boards.greenhouse.io/zume)

------
maximilianburke
UrbanLogiq | [https://www.urbanlogiq.com](https://www.urbanlogiq.com) | FT On-
site Senior Software Engineer | FT On-site Software Engineer, Product |
Vancouver, Canada

UrbanLogiq, a venture-backed startup with offices in Vancouver and New York,
and graduate of the 500 Startups program, has a mission to help governments
and public servants unlock the insights hidden in their data to help build
better communities..

Our cloud-based platform aggregates existing disparate data sources, automates
key workflows found in government, augments existing data sources with
complementary and supplementary data streams, and provides analytics to give
planners and engineers a more complete and thorough view of the situations
they need to make decisions on. From small cities, like the City of Delta, to
large cities, like the City of San Jose, to regional levels like the Province
of British Columbia, our goal is to bring actionable intelligence to all
levels of government regardless of size.

More details on these particular positions can be found here:

Senior Software Engineer -
[https://urbanlogiq.breezy.hr/p/6099b41b81f7-senior-
software-...](https://urbanlogiq.breezy.hr/p/6099b41b81f7-senior-software-
engineer)

Software Engineer, Product -
[https://urbanlogiq.breezy.hr/p/6cf22c91536c-software-
enginee...](https://urbanlogiq.breezy.hr/p/6cf22c91536c-software-engineer-
product)

------
gregwebs
PingCAP | Software Engineer, Product Designer | San Mateo and distributed |
Full-Time | Remote |
[https://angel.co/pingcap-1/jobs](https://angel.co/pingcap-1/jobs)

We make TiDB, a scale-out database that is always consistent, always online,
and MySQL compatible. I am part of the international team based out of San
Mateo (bay area). Much of our team effort is trying to make this amazing
technology more accessible to the rest of the world [1], but we also just hack
on TiDB.

Our team is oriented to being remote, and we travel periodically to meet
everyone face to face.

Our tech stack is Go, Rust, Kubernetes, and TiDB. You can work on making an
amazing serverless cloud integration or do low-level database hacking,
depending on your skill set.

I like working on TiDB because I get to be a part of a big change going on in
databases and I work with a highly-skilled team that works well together. I am
constantly learning new things about databases, Kubernetes, etc, but I also
get to apply my existing experience to have a big impact.

See the jobs page for more details and compensation.

[1] [https://techcrunch.com/2018/09/11/tidb-developer-pingcap-
wan...](https://techcrunch.com/2018/09/11/tidb-developer-pingcap-wants-to-
expand-in-north-america-after-raising-50m-series-c/)

~~~
bandwitch
Hey, I'm currently doing a PhD in distributed systems and I find your work
quite exciting. Are there any internship possibilities?

~~~
gregwebs
I am glad you share our excitement! We don't have open internships right now,
but we will post them on HN Whos Hiring when they become available.

------
joeconway
Scribd | Android + iOS | Full time | ONSITE (REMOTE possible for more senior
candidates in the US) | San Francisco, Toronto

Scribd offers all you can read ebooks and audiobooks for $8.99 a month and our
apps get a ton of usage. We strive to build a great product, whilst
considering ourselves primarily a technology company. We love to address
technical debt, do things right the first time, encourage refactoring & trust
engineers to know what is important.

The job right now involves primarily Kotlin and Swift interfacing with a Ruby
on Rails backend.

Our interview process involves only directly relevant programming tasks, on
your own hardware (if thats possible), with no whiteboard coding.

We’ve hired a bunch of people from these “Who is Hiring?” HN threads,
including myself!

Please apply directly via the links below and I’ll know it is from here.

Android: [https://jobs.lever.co/scribd/4fa6b064-48fe-46fa-
aab4-6fba243...](https://jobs.lever.co/scribd/4fa6b064-48fe-46fa-
aab4-6fba24327e48?lever-via=VzDSh9ZP1p)

iOS:
[https://jobs.lever.co/scribd/6d283383-27ed-49f9-992c-11c287e...](https://jobs.lever.co/scribd/6d283383-27ed-49f9-992c-11c287e9be59?lever-
via=VzDSh9ZP1p)

If you have questions you can reach me at joe at scribd.com (I’m the head of
mobile engineering and happy to answer any question related to this role).

------
fahimulhaq
Educative | Seattle, WA | Full Time | Developer Adcovate | Developer
Evangelist | [https://www.educative.io](https://www.educative.io)

Educative is an interactive learning platform for software engineers that
provides pre-configured developer environments. Instructors create lessons
using Educative's course builder. Students learn using coding playgrounds,
embedded web applications, coding challenges, etc. without the need to install
anything on their machines.

We are hiring for following two roles in Seattle, WA.

\- Developer Evangelist And Content Lead You'll be working with the technical
evangelists and marketing teams to create a strategy to build our author
community. You'll also be responsible for sourcing new authors, identifying
trends in software engineering, understanding new topics relevant to
developers and then working on finding the domain experts in those areas,
represent Educative at conferences and meetups, etc.

\- Head of Developer Relations, Community & Content You will report directly
to the CEO and work closely with technical evangelists, and marketing teams to
create a strategy answering questions like how to build and nurture a
developer community, how to attract great instructors to Educative, represent
Educative at conferences and meetups, etc.

Please send your resumes to jobs {at} educative.io.

------
fallingmeat
Kitty Hawk: Project Cora | Flight Software Engineers for Certification of
World's First Commercial Air Taxi Vehicle | Atlanta | ONSITE, Full Time |
[http://cora.aero](http://cora.aero)

We are Kitty Hawk, an innovative aerospace company backed and led by proven
visionaries. Our mission is to design and build vehicles for everyday flight,
reducing the world's traffic congestion. Although an audacious challenge, we
have been at work on a self-flying air taxi since 2010, tackling some of the
biggest challenges in aviation. Our world-class team contributes decades of
expertise in commercial aviation, aerospace, automotive engineering, advanced
manufacturing, flight test, industrial design, customer experience, and
regulatory compliance.

With the addition of a new Atlanta location, we invite talented and ambitious
engineers who share our passion for flight, to join our team. Specifically, we
are now hiring for software engineers to assist in the development, analysis,
review and verification of flight software which runs on-board our Cora
aircraft. Preferred experience includes: embedded systems engineering,
firmware engineering, experience with RTOS development, RTCA DO-178C or
DO-178B, SAE ARP 4751A, software test coverage analysis. Please apply via the
following link:

Flight Software Verification Engineer - Atlanta, GA
[https://jobs.lever.co/kittyhawk.aero/5fe8399b-82ab-44bd-9c35...](https://jobs.lever.co/kittyhawk.aero/5fe8399b-82ab-44bd-9c35-5675a22dc7c0?lever-
via=hvQmt3MrKr)

------
SpotHeroHiring
SpotHero | Chicago, IL | [http://spothero.com](http://spothero.com) SpotHero
is changing parking, and our tools will redefine the transportation industry.
With over a million cars parked, fast growth, and solid funding
([https://angel.co/spothero](https://angel.co/spothero)), SpotHero offers
countless ways to make an impact on the company and your career.

Senior Data Scientist -
[https://spothero.com/careers/1319299](https://spothero.com/careers/1319299)
(Chicago)

Senior Engineer, Consumer -
[https://spothero.com/careers/1019222](https://spothero.com/careers/1019222)
(Chicago or remote)

Staff Software Developer in Test -
[https://spothero.com/careers/1283388](https://spothero.com/careers/1283388)

Staff Engineer, Front End -
[https://spothero.com/careers/1444463](https://spothero.com/careers/1444463)
(Chicago or remote)

To apply, please email your resume to jobs@spothero.com. Include any GitHub
account, LinkedIn profile, and any project that you’re particularly proud of.
We love seeing work that others loved working on.

------
zxc2000
Ritual.co | Backend (Java), Mobile (iOS, Android), Web (React), Data
Engineers, DevOps (GCP+Kubernetes) | Toronto, ON | ONSITE, FULL TIME

Ritual’s mission is to digitize local commerce. We are a two-sided marketplace
connecting consumers to their local merchants to make the purchasing of goods
and service more efficient. Our initial product focuses on creating a social
food ordering experience that allows users to pre-order take-out at their
local restaurants. We make it easy to place group orders and have a coworker
deliver your lunch or coffee right to your desk. Our value-add for merchants
is to increase their order volume and repeat business. Additionally we provide
merchants with valuable insights into their local customer behaviour, allowing
for highly targeted local marketing campaigns.

We recently closed a $70M Series C round and are looking to double our
engineering team to 100. We are mostly focusing on intermediate and senior
talent. Come help us digitize local commerce!

Our glassdoor: [https://www.glassdoor.ca/Reviews/Ritual-
Reviews-E1195050.htm](https://www.glassdoor.ca/Reviews/Ritual-
Reviews-E1195050.htm)

You can apply at [https://ritual.co/careers](https://ritual.co/careers) or
email me directly at andrew.potapov@ritual.co

~~~
thedak
I just wanted to say that I had no idea Ritual was based in Toronto. Your
offering is amazing, and my office in Toronto uses it daily. Keep up the
awesome work.

------
nicksnyder
Sourcegraph ([https://sourcegraph.com](https://sourcegraph.com)) | Software
Engineer | San Francisco, CA or REMOTE

Sourcegraph is building a better, smarter foundation for software development.
Our code search allows you to instantly search across all of your company's
private code to find what you are looking for (definitions, examples, error
messages, etc.), and our browser extensions give you IDE-like code
intelligence (e.g. hover tooltips, go to definition, find references, and
more) while you are looking at code in your browser, on Sourcegraph, or on
your code host. Software developers at big/recognizable companies around the
world already love and use our product on a daily basis.

We are a small distributed team of mostly engineers who love to code. If you
are passionate about making the world better through software, come join us!

Stack: Go, TypeScript, GraphQL, Docker + Kubernetes

Our code is open source:
[https://github.com/sourcegraph/sourcegraph](https://github.com/sourcegraph/sourcegraph)
Product roadmap:
[https://docs.sourcegraph.com/dev/roadmap](https://docs.sourcegraph.com/dev/roadmap)
Master plan: [https://sourcegraph.com/plan](https://sourcegraph.com/plan) Jobs
page:
[https://github.com/sourcegraph/careers/](https://github.com/sourcegraph/careers/)

------
edizon
Textio | Seattle, WA USA | Full-Time | On-Site

Selected as Washington's #1 Place to work! At Textio, we're changing the way
people write. We predict how your writing will perform based on previous real-
world results from similar documents. We have some of the largest companies in
the world as customers, and we're hiring engineers across the board to help us
solve difficult problems. We have a tight-knit, friendly, and experienced
team, an incredible product, and a bright future.

Buzzwords for Keyword Searchers: AI, NLP, Machine Learning, ReactJS, SaaS

All Textio careers -
[https://textio.com/careers/](https://textio.com/careers/) Check out our team
- [https://textio.com/team/](https://textio.com/team/)

Open Roles: Technical Recruiter, Director of Data Acquisition, Frontend
Engineer-Applications Team, Full Stack Engineer-Applications Team, Machine
Learning Engineer, Senior Data Platform Software Engineer, Senior Frontend
Engineer-Applications Team, Senior Full Stack Engineer-Applications Team,
Senior NLP Software Engineer, Senior DevOps Engineer, Senior Software
Engineer-Backend Software Engineer-Backend, IT Support Technician, Senior Data
Journalist, VP of Marketing, VP of Sales, VP of Business Development, Senior
UX Designer, Product Manager, Senior Product Manager, Community Marketing
Manager, Product Marketing Manager, Market Development Representative,
Customer Success Engineer, Account Manager, Payroll and Accounts Payable
Specialist

------
otajor
Fat Llama | London, UK | Software Engineer (Frontend/Mobile) / Designer /
Product Manager | Onsite | Visa

The Future of Ownership. Fat Llama is the online marketplace for lending and
borrowing anything. Every day, we connect people with spare stuff to those
that want to use it. Fat Llama is creating a future in which any item - from
the everyday to the niche - is accessible within minutes.

Last year we went through Y Combinator and recently announced a $10M raise
from amazing investors to superpower our growth. We are active across the UK
and launched in the US earlier this year.

Technology is at the heart of everything we do at Fat Llama, allowing us to
solve a problem that has never been solved before. Our whole team gets a say
in the product & tech roadmap, and our engineering team takes pride in
writing, testing and deploying new features on a daily basis. We also highly
value personal growth and learning, and are building a supportive and
collaborative engineering culture.

Find out more and apply on our jobs page:
[https://jobs.lever.co/fatllama](https://jobs.lever.co/fatllama)

Here's some recent news about us:
[https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-44301183](https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-44301183)

~~~
RealDinosaur
I really like your new logo, although the bolder than usual font weight threw
me off. :)

------
hkalodner
Offchain Labs | ONSITE (NYC) preferred. REMOTE for exceptional candidates |
[https://offchainlabs.com/](https://offchainlabs.com/)

Offchain Labs, Inc. is a venture funded New York based startup, building the
Arbitrum platform to unlock the full potential of smart contracts, making them
private, cheap, and easy for developers. Our working prototype of Arbitrum
runs on top of Ethereum, and interoperates with native Ethereum contracts and
tokens.

Arbitrum's core technology was developed by its founders, a Princeton
professor and two Princeton PhD students, and their paper was published at
USENIX Security, a top tier academic conference. For more information about
our company, our founders, and our technology, visit our website at
[https://offchainlabs.com](https://offchainlabs.com).

We’re particularly interested in developers with experience in one or more of
the following areas:

* Compilers and Architecture

* SDK Development

* Security Engineering

Software Developers:
[https://offchainlabs.com/jobs/software_developer.html](https://offchainlabs.com/jobs/software_developer.html)

Developer Relations:
[https://offchainlabs.com/jobs/developer_relations.html](https://offchainlabs.com/jobs/developer_relations.html)

To apply, please send your resume to jobs@offchainlabs.com

------
armourman
ARMOUR Communications | Security / Developers / Operations / Support | London,
UK | Salary range: £35-70k + options + bonus + biscuits | Full-time | ONSITE

We build mobile secure communications apps for finance, government, defence
and enterprise; our main product is like a government-certified Whatsapp (but
where you can run it on your own servers to satisfy GDPR) and we also do Push
To Talk and we’re working on some sexy new product areas.

We’re looking for like-minded people to join us in a variety of roles: \-
Cyber-security architects/engineers (hands-on fixers, not theoreticians!); \-
Android, iOS and Windows 10 native client developers; \- Full stack / back end
developers who can deliver a shiny UX as well as in-depth server-side
functionality, whether Java server-side or GoLang; \- Networking and
Operations folks to install stuff with interesting customers and help them
when things go wrong (including deft handling of PEBKAC issues).

We look for people who can work autonomously, deliver ahead of schedule, and
not hum annoyingly when using headphones while working. You need to be
dynamic, adaptable, experienced, with a strong existing knowledge in one or
more of crypto (e.g. SIGNAL), networking, VoIP, SIP and stuff like that.

Armour is a 25-person company, growing fast, offering share options, bonuses,
and a healthy dependency on chocolate biscuits and doughnuts. We’re also quite
British, which is why we spell doughnuts the correct way.

Interested? Take a quick look at www.armourcomms.com then email us at
info@armourcomms.com. (NO agencies, UK citizens ONLY please.)

------
wearhere
Mixmax | San Francisco or REMOTE | Full-stack engineer or INTERN in
Winter/Spring/Summer '19 |
[https://mixmax.com/careers](https://mixmax.com/careers)

We're a profitable, fast-growing startup looking for full-stack engineers
(senior, new grad, intern).

Mixmax is the hub for all your business communications. We integrate with your
company's existing toolchain - email, calendar, chat, CRM, and more - to bring
all information into one place. This means we're syncing, storing, & indexing
hundreds of millions events a day into our system, and then building fast APIs
and delightful front-end UIs to make the data actionable for our users.

Try the product (it's free!): [https://mixmax.com](https://mixmax.com)

We're developer friendly:
[https://developer.mixmax.com](https://developer.mixmax.com)

Eng challenges:
[https://mixmax.com/blog/category/engineering/](https://mixmax.com/blog/category/engineering/)

Stack: Javascript, Node, Mongo, Elasticsearch, React, Go, AWS

Team fun: [https://instagram.com/mixmaxhq](https://instagram.com/mixmaxhq)

APPLY TODAY at [https://mixmax.com/careers](https://mixmax.com/careers).
Interview process: screen call, 1hr tech screen, 3hr interview.

~~~
Brystephor
Hi there, what's the availability looking like for Winter 2019 Interns? I've
just recently been given the opportunity to do a Winter 19' internship and
have applied for it!

------
thejash
Sourceress | Machine Learning Engineer | San Francisco | Full-time | Local or
Remote | [https://www.sourceress.com/jobs](https://www.sourceress.com/jobs)

We strongly value personal growth, and want to help you grow into a great
engineer (or great engineering leader). We also already have some machine
learning expertise, so are happy to hire great engineers who are willing to
learn.

Our mission is to help people find work that matters. We believe that the
world is better when people understand the opportunities available to them.
Our human-assisted AI platform delivers great results to our customers
(customer quote: "I'd have a panic attack if you guys stopped existing").

Because of this, we raised $3.5M from OpenAI researchers and Lightspeed [2] at
one of the highest ever valuations coming out of YC. Our team has previously
sold companies, published machine learning research, has Dropbox's former
Chief of Staff, and previously worked at Google, Airbnb, McKinsey, etc.

Qualifications:

\- Are you empathetic, driven, and intellectually curious?

\- Do you understand the value of shipping quickly and of software
craftsmanship, and have the judgment to know when to apply each?

\- Do you enjoy collaborating with other developers and helping them grow?

Stack:

Python (Django), AWS, PostgreSQL, Typescript, React

To Apply:

email me at josh@sourceress.com

~~~
misthop
Are all of your roles remote friendly? From your jobs page it reads like all
are local positions. In particular I am interested in the Tech Lead role.

~~~
thejash
Yes! We have a roughly 50/50 split (remote vs local) on the engineering side
and it works really well for us.

------
antonber
Highrise (YC S18) - Durham, North Carolina & Zagreb, Croatia | Senior Android
Developer | ONSITE | Full-time | Relocation to Durham | jobs@high.rs | The
next Facebook will be a virtual world

Highrise is the leading virtual world on iOS. We're backed by YC and leading
investors. Every day, over 100,000 people use our application to make friends,
keep in touch, decorate avatars and rooms, and chat. We're building a new
application that builds upon our deep knowledge of avatars and games.

As Senior Android Developer, you'll work closely with our CTO and Head of
Mobile to lead Highrise on Android. Our CTO built Highrise
([https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/highrise-virtual-
world/id924...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/highrise-virtual-
world/id924589795?mt=8)) from the ground up, and our Head of Mobile was VP Eng
at Ticketmaster Mobile, where he built dozens of mobile apps. You'll work with
them to develop a unique 3-layered mobile infrastructure - C++ business logic
layer, Cocos2dX game engine layer, and native (Java/Kotlin) UI layer. The
objective is to combine gaming and social tech to build a new kind of social
platform on mobile.

To apply, email jobs@high.rs.

------
annesterdam
BackerKit| San Francisco, CA | Onsite |
[https://www.backerkit.com/careers](https://www.backerkit.com/careers)

BackerKit is the best way for crowdfunding creators to manage their backers,
help fulfill their campaign on time, and allow them to focus on what they love
doing—making something awesome! We've helped thousands of creators to raise
over $115M, supporting them in everything from surveys to shipping.

Here are our open roles:

\- Senior Software Developer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/backerkit/488b7d87-8ead-4ac4-91cb-59a3...](https://jobs.lever.co/backerkit/488b7d87-8ead-4ac4-91cb-59a3d1c0f168?lever-
source=key-values)

\- Director of Engineering:
[https://jobs.lever.co/backerkit/4c9d58a0-8c18-4b4b-a047-32fe...](https://jobs.lever.co/backerkit/4c9d58a0-8c18-4b4b-a047-32feef42f32d?lever-
source=key-values)

Tech Stack: Ruby (2.5 at the time of writing) Ruby on Rails (5.1) Backbone.js
Postgres Redis

\+ you should love to pair program!

Learn more about our values + vibe:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/backerkit](https://www.keyvalues.com/backerkit)

Feel free to reach out if you're interested: annie@backerkit.com

------
toddmoka
MOKA Analytics | Multiple Positions | New York, NY | Full-time | ONSITE

Junior Front-End Software Engineer | Full-time | ONSITE | Immediate | $80-120K
| 0-2% Equity | Benefits

Senior Front-End Software Engineer | Full-time | ONSITE | Immediate |
$120-160K | 0-2% Equity | Benefits

Senior Back-End Software Engineer | Full-time | ONSITE | Immediate | $130-200K
| 0-2% Equity | Benefits

Data Integration Engineer (Informatica) | Full-time | ONSITE | Immediate |
$80-130K | 0-1% Equity | Benefits

Our product blends AI with an intuitive UX to transform how executives
identify and capture business opportunities. We were founded 2 years ago by
McKinsey and Bridgewater Associates alumni. Since then, we've already become
the official strategic planning tool at one of the world's largest beverage
companies

Front-end: we're looking for an engineers who thrive on building intuitive UX
for understanding complex information and exploring possible outcomes.

Back-end: we're looking for an engineer to help us build out our framework for
creating/modifying high-performance data stores on-the-fly.

Our application stack is Python 3 + Django + React + Redux + D3 + custom
analytics engine

If you're excited about solving engineering challenges in a business context,
email me (the head of engineering) with your resume and a short introduction
at todd@moka.nyc

------
rsanaie
Beanworks | Vancouver, BC | Full-Time | OnSite |
[https://www.beanworks.com](https://www.beanworks.com)

We are a established and well funded 6 year old SaaS FinTech headquartered in
Vancouver. We are passionate about the future of accounting automation and how
we will shape that future through technology. We automate the process of
vendor payable from the moment the Purchase Order is created, Invoices arrive
and Payments are electronically sent to the Vendors, through smart approval
workflows. Although basic knowledge of accounting will help you ramp up
quicker, it's not integral as you need to know very little to do your job. We
have been selected as the exclusive AP Automation partner for Sage software.
The Beanworks office in Gastown is located in the heart of the West Coast tech
community. We come to work each day ready to make an impact by delivering a
product that measurably improves the working lives of accounting
professionals. Our products are built to delight.

We're hiring:

Senior Software Engineer(s) [Full Stack: C# Java PHP React]

Apply:
[https://secure.collage.co/jobs/beanworkssolutions](https://secure.collage.co/jobs/beanworkssolutions)

------
bqe
Patreon | Security Operations Engineer/Senior Software Engineer, Fraud |
ONSITE SF or NYC | Full time | VISA

Patreon is a membership platform gets creators paid. Fans send their favorite
creators (think podcasts, YouTubers, musicians) money every month to get
exclusive content. Join our security team at a company that puts security as
one of its core differentiators.

We have two open role at the moment:

Security Operations Engineer

* Build security monitoring, detection, and alerting infrastructure

* Design secure first building blocks for our engineers

* Great role for someone in devops/SRE looking to move into security

[https://grnh.se/44bdef481](https://grnh.se/44bdef481)

Senior Software Engineer, Fraud

* Lead and contribute to the development and design of our Fraud and Risk platform, and tools working with and mentoring other team members.

* Develop systems to gather signals from payment and identity data providers, to distinguish fraudulent activity from legitimate.

* Manage scale & reliability. Maintaining Patreon Fraud Platform at scale requires constant investment in security, reliability and monitoring tools.

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/patreon/jobs/1296515](https://boards.greenhouse.io/patreon/jobs/1296515)

Or email security -at- patreon.com.

------
timspratt
Permutive (YC S14) | London, UK | Software Engineer | Full-time, permanent,
on-site, eligible to work in UK

Permutive is the most efficient way to integrate data-driven models into your
product. We're a B2B SaaS company built on top of an innovative real-time data
platform. We have product–market fit and customers that love us, and we're
growing rapidly in Europe and the US. We raised a $10M Series A at the
beginning of the year and have received funding from some of the world's best
investors, including Y Combinator.

Everything we build operates at scale: our platform processes billions of
requests a day across hundreds of millions of monthly end-users. We're
developing a next generation data platform for a world with a trillion
devices, and we think applying functional programming techniques like
compositionality and type-safety is the best way to build these massive
distributed systems.

You would be joining our core backend team on-site in London, working mostly
with Scala and 'big data' ecosystem technologies (our full stack is below).
We're happy to talk to people with a wide range of experience—from straight
out of university to those with decades of experience—but you should have a
genuine interest and preferably experience in FP, distributed systems, and
stream processing.

Languages: Scala, Haskell, Elm

Libraries: Cats, Cats Effect, FS2, http4s, Shapeless, Circe, PureConfig,
pipes, Servant

Technologies: Kafka, Kubernetes, Terraform, Bigtable, BigQuery, Beam,
Postgres, Google Cloud Platform

If you're interested and eligible to work in the UK, please email me (co-
founder and CTO) directly at tim@permutive.com

------
vimarshk
Okta | SF, Toronto, Seattle, London | Full-time, On Site

Okta is a company which provides secure connections between the people and
technology. We are builders and owners. We believe we are solving some
extremely big problems. Join a group of amazing humans who thrive on making
customers—and each other—successful.

Why work at Okta? We believe that work is a never-ending process of learning
and iteration. We work on extremely complex problems. We work on products that
make millions of people's work lives better. We're funded by the industry's
most respected investors.

Benefits: Happy hours, Ping pong, Lounges, Food, Global offices, HQ in San
Francisco's bustling SOMA district, HQ South in San Jose, Competitive salary,
Stock options, Flexible time off, Weekly All-Hands, Hackathons and Volunteer
events.

These are some of the ideas we live by: Confront the hard problems and solve
them. Don't bullshit people. Protect the customer. Think bigger. Make it work.
Never stop.

Please visit:
[https://www.okta.com/company/careers/](https://www.okta.com/company/careers/)
for all open positions and email: vimarsh.karbhari@okta.com

------
ini
Opinary - [https://opinary.com](https://opinary.com) | Backend Engineer |
Berlin, Germany | Full-Time | On-Site

Opinary has one mission: We make opinions matter. On the web and in real life.
Globally, people use our polling technology to share their opinion with one
simple click. The instant visualization of opinion trends enables our users to
engage in an open dialogue and to understand complex debates.

By harnessing latest advances in Machine Learning, NLP and distributed systems
design, our platform ensures that our content always stays relevant to the
reader.

With over 80 Million monthly users, we’re one of the fastest growing startups
in the media space. You’ve probably used our tools yourself on publishers like
The Times, Spiegel Online, NBC, Huffington Post or the Independent.

We are looking for a Backend Engineer to support our growing product team. Our
stack is primarily Go + Python, running a on top of Google Cloud Platform
infrastructure.

You can apply online here: [https://opinary-
gmbh.breezy.hr/p/7ff43a7eb495-backend-engine...](https://opinary-
gmbh.breezy.hr/p/7ff43a7eb495-backend-engineer)

------
nwienert
Orbit | San Francisco, CA | Full Time | Full stack / Frontend |
[https://tryorbit.com/](https://tryorbit.com/)

"We're" basically me. If you want to do the startup jig this is about as good
as it gets -- a cornucopia of interesting tech and a fresh approach to an old
problem. Big problems to solve, huge areas of control over the future, and
good equity.

The website shows almost a year-old version of the product/pitch, it's come
quite far since then. The pitch is a knowledge app platform that runs entirely
on device, with great search, and which learns your company vocabulary and
profiles of everyone with who is good at what. Our "secret" is an augmented
system for actually understanding your screen at all times and showing
augmented information/updates inline, anywhere you are.

Combine state of the art on-device NLP, a novel OCR system that scans a dense
screen of text in <250ms, and a years in the making UI/app system that is
wholly unique, and you're at a very interesting crossroads.

What I need is one great developer who leans towards Frontend and React. But
ideally loves moving between front and back, is motivated by tackling big
problems and building a truly incredible product/experience, and is willing to
sacrifice some salary for equity (the typical startup pitch). But the nice
part is -- we have the best investors (Founders Fund), it's very close to
launch, and the problems we're solving are absolutely engaging.

I need someone in SF. I've tried remote, but for something this early it just
needs to be in-person.

Reach out to me, natewienert /at/ gmail.com

------
ac292929
TELUS Digital | Full-Stack Developer| Toronto/Vancouver | ONSITE | Full-
Time/Contract Our team at TELUS Digital is spoiled. What you’ll find here is
that our vibe is completely different from what you may see in a traditional
office. There are no cubicles or seating plan, instead, we have teams of
people working side-by-side creating something exceptional for our customers.
We use a range of technologies to get the job done: JavaScript and Babel
(ES2015-2017) coupled with Webpack, React, Redux and other libraries to
provide a modern, easy to use Javascript toolchain and smooth Developer
Experience. A central Design System is used for styling and hosts shared
components, while our RESTful APIs are built with Node.js powering our custom
services. Quality is a primary concern and we test our applications at
multiple levels with QA and Product Owners embedded within teams. Take a look
at our open positions:
[https://www.telus.com/en/ab/digital/careers?linktype=nav](https://www.telus.com/en/ab/digital/careers?linktype=nav)

------
dalanmiller
Stripe | Integration Engineer / Solutions Architect / Technical Account
Manager | Amsterdam, London, Dublin, Singapore, New York, Paris, San Francisco
| ONSITE, REMOTE, VISA

Interested in increasing the GDP of the internet? My team is looking for
strong technical generalists to join Customer Engineering at Stripe. Looking
for people who are comfortable in multiple programming languages, interested
in working with our users, and delving into complex integration problems
spanning time, currencies, and alternative payment methods.

We’re especially keen to chat if you are:

* Confident and comfortable with customers. We're expecting to see user facing roles in your past or present. * A strong technical generalist. Many of us were engineers in prior jobs. * Comfortable with code-level debugging (Stripe code and user code) * Empathetic, collaborative, communicative, consultative * Intellectually curious, with great problem solving skills

Check out the roles here - [https://stripe.com/jobs#customer-
engineering](https://stripe.com/jobs#customer-engineering)

Email me directly: f"dalan{chr(43)}hn-dec18{chr(64)}stripe{chr(46)}com"

~~~
technological
Hi Dalan

I am very much interested in the Integration Engineer position .It aligns with
what I currently do and what I want to do in the future. I have applied on
stripe.

------
vsr_pg
Karuna Health | San Francisco, CA USA | Full-time | Onsite

Our mission is to give every patient a guide in the healthcare system.

Karuna's software allows patients to stay in touch with their care teams using
the same channels they use with friends and family: from Whatsapp and text
messaging to voice calls and video. To handle the increased volume and quality
of interactions, our automation tools help care teams prioritize, measure
their performance, and cut through back office work so that they can focus on
doing what they do best: building authentic relationships with the patients
who need them most.

Our focus today is on care management, a niche part of the healthcare
ecosystem dedicated to serving the most vulnerable and sickest members of our
communities. In the future, we will enable healthcare organizations to build
deeper, more impactful relationships with every patient, while also helping
them expand the scope and accessibility of their services for all.

\--OPENINGS--

We're seeking a skilled frontend engineer to take responsibility for bringing
Karuna's user-facing interfaces to life.

[https://jobs.lever.co/meetkaruna/bc139ad6-75a9-450f-927f-165...](https://jobs.lever.co/meetkaruna/bc139ad6-75a9-450f-927f-16551071f202)

We also have openings in product, sales, and customer success. To apply,
please visit
[https://jobs.lever.co/meetkaruna](https://jobs.lever.co/meetkaruna)

If you have any specific questions about the company, please email
vishnu@meetkaruna.com. Otherwise, please apply on the Lever site and we will
get back to you! Thanks!

------
jberchem
Stride Consulting (www.stridenyc.com/careers) | Senior + Mid-level Software
Engineer Consultants| NYC | Onsite | Full-time

Stride Consulting - Stride Consulting is NYC’s go-to Agile software
development consulting firm. Ranked #5 Crains Best Places to Work in NYC.

Our mission: Teach the World to Stride! We believe that high functioning
development teams give an organization a true competitive advantage. We help
tech teams up their game, and become the highest functioning version of
themselves in perpetuity. Stride's purpose is to help teams improve their
business through software. We form one team with our clients, and in doing so
help them make their software development quality and process a true
competitive advantage.

Tech stacks: Ruby, Python, Java, Node

To apply: Engineering Manager:
[https://grnh.se/72b2f8551](https://grnh.se/72b2f8551) Senior Software
Engineer: [https://grnh.se/fd3fa6781](https://grnh.se/fd3fa6781) Software
Engineer: [https://grnh.se/4b331f691](https://grnh.se/4b331f691)

------
chiefspringy
Springshare | Intermediate/Senior Full Stack Software Engineer | Remote / NY /
FL | Full Time We're a well established, international SaaS provider to
libraries (academic/public/special) and education (colleges/k-12) -
[https://springshare.com](https://springshare.com). In a small team like ours
your work will have a measurable impact and the code you write will be used in
production environment w/ millions of daily users. Best of all, you'll have
that great feeling that your work matters because it is improving the worlds’
libraries and schools.

5+ years professional experience with PHP or Angular (or both) is required.
Experience in OOP/MVC concepts is a must. Competitive salary & benefits.

You must be highly productive working remotely as we're a remote team. We’d
prefer if you live in one of these states - NY, CA, FL, PA, MA, or KY. If
you’re international the working hours must overlap significantly with US
working hours. Send resume to jobs@springshare.com or contact me personally
(I’m the founder/owner) at slaven@

------
sndigital
Springer Nature | Developers, UX Designers, QAs | Kings Cross, London | Full-
time and Contractor, Onsite |
[https://sndigital.springernature.com/](https://sndigital.springernature.com/)
At SN Digital we maintain and deliver millions of articles used by
researchers, scientists and students around the globe.

We aim to offer a non-hierarchical environment where everyone can contribute
meaningfully to the direction of the products and of the department. At the
forefront of our beliefs are to continuously deliver high quality solutions to
our customers, and to empower teams to accomplish this. All our software is
built an in iterative, incremental manner, so you’ll be able to see new work
go live sometimes immediately - to millions of visitors around the globe. XP
and Kanban heavily influence our flavour of agile and if something isn’t
working, we change it.

We are searching for:

    
    
      - Kotlin developers (full-time and contract)
      - Scala developers (full-time and contract)
      - UX Designers
      - Quality Analysts

Contact: Sarah.Sparks@springernature.com

------
late2part
Crowdstrike | Irvine, Sunnyvale, Seattle, DC, Other Cities, Remote | Fulltime
| ONSITE or REMOTE |
[http://www.crowdstrike.com/](http://www.crowdstrike.com/)

CrowdStrike Stops Breaches. We're a rapidly growing company that raised >$300M
from awesome investors like Accel, CapitalG, Warburg Pincus, March Capital,
Telstra and others.

We're growing our team of software and devops engineers to help scale our
automation of our software and systems. Give us a shout if you're interested
in the following areas, with other information listed at :
[http://www.crowdstrike.com/careers/](http://www.crowdstrike.com/careers/)

My team is hiring folks to help with Network Engineering, Linux Automation
(Thanks Linus!!), and Virtualization. We're also hiring linux engineers
(devops/sysadmins) across Europe and Data Center techs in Germany
(Berlin/Frankfurt). Other teams hiring a bunch - I think we have around 100
open positions right now.

We have a real devops approach - very egalitarian and enabling of engineers.

There's tremendous mutual respect and as a result, we get a lot of leading
edge stuff done very efficiently.

Come join us! Contact us at
[http://www.crowdstrike.com/careers/](http://www.crowdstrike.com/careers/).
You're welcome to ping me at alan dot hannan at crowd strike dot com for any
questions. I manage a team here and enjoy my job and coworkers.

Around 50% of company engineers work remotely, we have major offices in
Sunnyvale, Irvine, Seattle, Kirkland, Minneapolis, DC/Virginia, London,
Bucharest, and Pune.

------
thirru
Shape (YC S15 | Start X F17)
([https://shapescale.com/careers/](https://shapescale.com/careers/)) | San
Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Full-time | 3D Computer Vision ▪ Sr EE ▪ Sr Data
Scientist ▪ Sr ME ▪ and more | $120K-170K + substantial equity

Shape is the company behind ShapeScale, a 3D personal body scanner, scale, and
fitness tracker that digitizes your body in photorealistic 3D. Its companion
app then shows you where exactly you have been gaining muscle and losing fat
by color-grading your 3D avatar.

We recently closed our Series A and are looking to expand our engineering
team. It's challenging both on the software and hardware, due to ShapeScale's
robotic, rotating and expanding arm. On the computer vision side, we face
interesting challenging involving 3D reconstruction, rejigging, and data
collection.

Apply at:

\- Senior Electrical Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/61db15562](https://grnh.se/61db15562)

\- 3D Computer Vision Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/b47072fa2](https://grnh.se/b47072fa2)

\- Senior Data Scientist / Geometric Deep Learning:
[https://grnh.se/5315a4df2](https://grnh.se/5315a4df2)

\- Senior Mechanical Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/9d6421fb2](https://grnh.se/9d6421fb2)

We also have a few more roles coming up for January including : Sr. Full Stack
Developer, Back-end Software Developer, Office Manager, Firmware Engineer
(Linux), Production/Program Manager/NPI. For which you can already reach out
at careers@shapescale.com.

~~~
nravic
I've tried emailing the address, but it bounces

------
jsm
Blue Canvas | Sales Development Representative | San Francisco | ~$50k-80k +
equity

Blue Canvas ([https://bluecanvas.io/](https://bluecanvas.io/)) is a source
control product for the Salesforce developer ecosystem. We're a 3 person team
looking to hire our first SDR.

This is a great role for someone interested in starting their own company some
day or getting into SaaS sales. You'll work directly with the CEO to prospect
and grow sales.

About us:

We've built a hosted service with automatic source control that "just works",
and modern tools to review and deploy updates. We are in a growing,
opportunity-rich enterprise market: For every $1 paid to Salesforce, $3 more
are spent on customizing it.

So far we have hired slowly because we believe in maintaining high-revenue per
employee. We admire companies like Basecamp, Mailchimp and Atlassian. We are
funded by customer revenue and Indie.vc
([http://www.indie.vc/](http://www.indie.vc/)).

Email team@bluecanvas.io if you're interested. No recruiters or agencies
please.

------
stavrospap
TileDB is a disruptive technology for storing and managing enormous volumes of
structured data. TileDB efficiently stores structured data from a variety of
applications (genomics, finance, imaging, LiDAR, etc) in a novel unified
format as sparse or dense multi-dimensional arrays. Users store their data in
a single place, while being able to efficiently access it via a growing range
of languages and environments (C/C++, Python, R, SQL database engines). TileDB
adopts the best ideas from columnar and spatial database research, supporting
fast updates, excellent compression, and interoperability with cloud object
storage backends.

TileDB, Inc. has just closed a new $3M financing round (official announcements
coming up soon), having raised $4M in total seed funding over the past 18
months, and is looking to aggressively expand its team. The new members of
TileDB will help us build out a solution to enhance cloud interoperability,
compute on TileDB data more easily, and improve areas such as data
consistency, access control and sharing. We are looking for backend/frontend
engineers, experts in cloud technologies (AWS, Azure, Google Cloud), database
engines, scientific programming (Python, R), and bioinformatics data
engineering.

TileDB GitHub organization: [https://github.com/TileDB-
Inc](https://github.com/TileDB-Inc)

TileDB has been featured on HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15547749](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15547749).

Our headquarters are located in Cambridge, MA. The candidates must be US
citizens or permanent residents located in the US.

Apply today at [https://tiledb.workable.com](https://tiledb.workable.com) !

------
edited-dev
EDITED | Engineering Positions | London, UK | Onsite | Full-Time

We’re currently hiring for front-end, back-end, data scientists and DevOps
Engineers. Our stack is primarily Python & JavaScript, with frameworks like
Django/Flask and react.js/d3. We aren’t afraid to integrate new tech and like
to keep exploring what’s out there.

We're an established startup, focused on doing important things for retail,
the fourth biggest industry in the world, helping them reduce waste and be
more efficient. We have a beautiful web app, used everyday by hundreds of
people at Topshop, Saks Fifth Avenue, GAP and more.

Our engineering team is a group of smart people from really varied
backgrounds. We’re solving diverse and interesting problems on a daily basis,
like image analysis, big data visualisation and a load of other fun things
that come with having a rapidly growing data set. We love good practices like
extensive testing and continuous integration, and enjoy giving back to the
community, so open source contributions are highly encouraged.

Our office is large and sociable; people eat lunch together every day and we
have drinks and snacks in the office every Friday, as well as team days out
and all expenses paid trips abroad. There’s a video on our jobs page of our
most recent one: [http://edited.com/jobs/](http://edited.com/jobs/)

Half of the team has actually found and joined us through “Who’s hiring”, so
don't hesitate to get in touch, we're always happy to meet new people!

See here for more details about current vacancies and to apply directly
online:
[https://edited.com/jobs/engineering/](https://edited.com/jobs/engineering/)

------
jbarmash
Komodo Health | Sr. Engineers, Data Scientists, Analysts, Data Engineers,
DevOps Engineers, Product Managers | NYC & SF | Full-time, Onsite

Komodo Health builds data-science and AI-powered products to help improve
decision making in healthcare. We are a data-first and engineering-driven
company (Product & Engineering is over half the company - 60 out of 100, and
growing fast).

Our mission is to reduce the global burden of disease through the most
actionable healthcare map. The map is where we process data and stitch
together information about patients (have over 295M), healthcare providers,
payers, etc. Data Scientists, Data Engineers, DevOps, and Full Stack Engineers
are key to our mission. We are a growth-stage startup with significant
traction and revenue.

Career Page: [https://grnh.se/5ccd0c0d2](https://grnh.se/5ccd0c0d2)

Some of the roles we have open (most roles can be in SF or NYC):

Data Science: * Data Scientist

* Data Science Manager

* Sr. Data Scientist

* Data Analyst

Engineers:

* Sr. Data Engineer

* Sr. DevOps Engineer

* Developer Experience & Tools Engineer

* Staff Software Engineer / Architect

* Data Engineer

* Backend Engineer

* Sr. Engineer - React

* Sr. Software Engineer 

Product:

* Sr. Product Manager

* Product Designer

Stack: Spark, Airflow, Python, React, Scala, Kubernetes, Docker, AWS,
PostgreSQL, Flask, Django

------
dangoldin
TripleLift | Full-Time, NYC or Remote

TripleLift ([https://triplelift.com](https://triplelift.com)) started by
launching the world's first and largest Native Programmatic ad exchange that
allows sites to monetize using formats that are unique to their sites. Since
then we've gotten into the branded content space
([https://contentdial.com](https://contentdial.com)) and OTT
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lI0zYPOWKbE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lI0zYPOWKbE))
and are always looking to find new areas of content consumption.

AdTech is a complicated and tech heavy space that's pushing the boundary of
what's possible so if you're interested in solve hard problems at scale
definitely reach out to me at dgoldin@triplelift.com.

We use the following technologies:

\- Java: Netty for the high performance NIO

\- Scala + Spark: Spark for our data pipeline

\- React + PHP + Node: Our UIs and APIs

\- Lots of distributed tech: ZooKeeper, Kafka, Spark, Druid

We're looking for the follow roles so please reach out if you're interested:

\- Lead DevOps Engineer: DevOps is core to what we do and we want to bring
someone on to lead the team.

\- Data Scientists: All seniority levels but AdTech experience is preferred
since the industry context is so valuable.

\- Senior Exchange Engineer: Work on our real time bidding exchange handling
billions of auctions every day.

\- Solutions Engineer: Work with our commercial team to make sure our
customers are successful on our platform by pushing our tech to do more.

------
Ben-G
PlanGrid (YCW12) | San Francisco | Full-time, On-Site | Visa

We’re building software that is changing the construction process (think
GitHub for construction). Our users love our app because it helps them build
real things more efficiently. By joining our team you can influence product
decisions and work on interesting technical challenges (our client apps work
with GBs of blueprints and metadata). Our engineering teams are small;
whatever team you work on, you'll have a chance to have a big impact.

We’re hiring across all of our engineering teams: Android, Web, iOS, Windows,
Backend (Python).

You can see our job postings and apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/plangrid?lever-via=SzsN-
_Jgq1](https://jobs.lever.co/plangrid?lever-via=SzsN-_Jgq1)

As an example, here's a detailed post about what working on the iOS team looks
like: [https://medium.com/plangrid-technology/working-on-the-
plangr...](https://medium.com/plangrid-technology/working-on-the-plangrid-ios-
team-1d1757c76be9)

------
sarahmagee
Pusher | London| ONSITE | Full-time/Internship | Visa
|[https://pusher.com/](https://pusher.com/)

Pusher’s realtime APIs power applications around the world across various
industries. When you see an in-app chat, a collaborative text editor, or
anything else that updates instantly—it could be us shifting events behind the
scenes.

ROLES:

Senior Platform Engineer - Distributed Systems:
[https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/788674](https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/788674)

Senior Backend Engineer - Channels:
[https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/809330](https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/809330)

Senior Cloud Infrastructure Engineer:
[https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/787944](https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/787944)

Cloud Infrastructure Intern:
[https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/876732](https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/876732)

------
s3nnyy
Quatico.com |Fullstack, Backend (Java), Frontend (mostly React), DevOps |
Zurich, Switzerland | SALARY: 90k-130k CHF | ONSITE | Swiss or EU member-
states passport-holders ONLY Don't get afraid because our website is in German
because we hire English speakers for technical roles, too.

This is a well paid opportunity in a high-quality team.

We are a true "engineering over management" culture where you find engineers
both with formal computer science background and also ones, who are self-
taught.

Our CTO worked with Erich Gamma, got offers from Apple, Google and similar
firms.

We currently building tailored web apps with heavy number crunching on the
server - e.g., we built the software analyzing all the weather data in
Switzerland. We do custom development with a heavy engineering part and we
regularly impress our clients with software that rarely needs maintenance.

People say our interview process is polished:

1) Phone screen with our CTO

2) Two sessions of remote pair-programming with our engineers (no Google-like
algorithmic questions but reasonable pair-programming tasks).

3) Onsite half a day with us.

Tell us if you want to hear more and say hi to:

iwan.gulenko@quatico.com

------
abale
__Saildrone __

Saildrone designs and manufactures wind and solar-powered autonomous surface
vehicles called Saildrones, which make cost-effective ocean data collection
possible at scale. We are building the world 's largest high-resolution ocean
datasets, working with governments and private companies around the globe. We
believe that better inputs in planetary models in turn yield better outputs
and that the new insights gained in weather forecasting, carbon cycling,
global fishing and climate change will have a tremendous impact on humanity.

Saildrone's patented wing technology was born from 10 years of R&D in pursuit
of the land speed record. The company is headquartered in Alameda, California
and is backed by Horizons Ventures, Social Capital, Lux Capital, The Capricorn
Investment Group, Exor Seeds and The Schmidt Family Foundation.

If you looking for a startup that truly makes the world a better place check
us out

[https://www.saildrone.com/#Careers](https://www.saildrone.com/#Careers)

------
r00p
Ninety Percent of Everything | Data Scientist | London & Kiev | ONSITE |
[http://90poe.io/careers/](http://90poe.io/careers/)

Come join the 90POE team as we revolutionise one of the oldest industries in
the world — the maritime and shipping industry! We’re a London-based startup
bringing cloud computing and data-driven technology to ocean transport.
Contrary to popular belief it is not aeroplanes but huge sea-faring vessels
which are responsible for transporting more than 90% of all products across
the globe each and every day. It is our vision to make the next generation of
apps which enable this to happen with the click a button. Our office is in the
heart of London, next to both Hyde Park and Oxford Street.

Tech: Python, pandas, sklearn, tensorflow, flask, SQL, git, http, influx,
elasticsearch. Theory: mathematics (statistics, probability), physics (mostly
mechanics).

We welcome applications from junior candidates. Please send your resume to
careers@90poe.io. No recruiters please.

------
loeber
Coalition | Back-End, Front-End, Full-Stack, Product Manager, Engineering
Manager | San Francisco, CA | Onsite, Full-Time

Coalition is working to solve cyber risk. We are a small team of security
experts, insurance professionals, and intelligence community veterans building
a better cyber insurance product. Coalition is automating risk assessment to
make purchasing insurance easy, and using our knowledge to educate clients and
mitigate risk where possible.

We're rapidly growing and scaling our team to accommodate that growth. We are
looking to hire engineers, product managers and an engineering manager who can
help us maintain a high standard of engineering while increasing the scale and
functionality of our products. These roles come with a significant amount of
responsibility and autonomy.

Our front-end is in React, our back-end is built on Python 3.6, with some
services in Node, and our infrastructure is hosted on AWS. We are also always
open to new technologies; we believe in using the best tool for the job.

Email jobs@thecoalition.com for more information.

------
nsp
Teachable | New York, NY, USA | Full-Time | Onsite |
[https://teachable.com/careers](https://teachable.com/careers) We provide a
platform that lets anyone create, host and sell courses online, we have over
15 million students and well over 100k instructors on the platform. We had
over $90m in courses sold last year, up from $30m in 2017, with this year
trending for closer to $200 million. We are a team of 80 with an Eng/Product
org of 30. We are hiring across the board with a focus on frontend (Typescript
/ React):

Senior Frontend Engineers (React/Typescript) : [https://teachable.com/job-
posting?id=430bf544-d9ba-4978-b764...](https://teachable.com/job-
posting?id=430bf544-d9ba-4978-b764..).

Senior Backend Engineers (Ruby on Rails) : [https://teachable.com/job-
posting?id=5fe8bb3d-a307-4429-8ee8...](https://teachable.com/job-
posting?id=5fe8bb3d-a307-4429-8ee8..).

Lead QA Automation Engineer (Cucumber exp strongly preferred):
[https://teachable.com/job-
posting?id=841211cf-5410-476f-b2a7...](https://teachable.com/job-
posting?id=841211cf-5410-476f-b2a7..).

I can honestly say it’s the best place I’ve ever worked. I’m the CTO here, hit
me up at noahp@teachable.com if you have any questions or head to
[https://teachable.com/careers/](https://teachable.com/careers/)

Check out our stack and a bit about what it’s like to work here on this post
about How We Code at Teachable: [https://medium.com/teachable/how-we-code-at-
teachable-ff4285...](https://medium.com/teachable/how-we-code-at-teachable-
ff4285..).

~~~
vram22
Hi Noah, getting a 404 for that last link (How We Code).

~~~
patmcguire
[https://medium.com/teachable/how-we-code-at-teachable-
ff4285...](https://medium.com/teachable/how-we-code-at-teachable-ff42859a9164)

~~~
vram22
Thanks, will check that.

------
biche
Slite | Paris or Remote (CET -2 / +2) | Full-time |
[https://slite.com](https://slite.com)

At Slite (YC W18), we're a friendly bunch excited to bring the power of notes
to teams and change the way they share knowledge! Meet the team here:
[https://jobs.slite.com/](https://jobs.slite.com/)

Our team is distributed across 4 cities and counting. We believe in empathy,
transparency, asynchronism and remote. We run on React/Redux -
Node.js/GraphQL/Docker/Kubernetes

We are hiring for: Lead Engineer — help build, manage, and scale Slite API,
lead one of our squads — [https://jobs.slite.com/lead-
engineer/en](https://jobs.slite.com/lead-engineer/en)

Get to know us better by reading our blog at:
[https://medium.com/slite](https://medium.com/slite) — we value you taking the
time getting to know us prior to applying.

~~~
calyhre
I'm working at Slite remotely since July, this is an incredible team and
product. I'd be happy to answer any questions :)

------
classyjim
Seatfrog -
[https://seatfrog.bamboohr.com/jobs/-](https://seatfrog.bamboohr.com/jobs/-)
London, UK - Onsite - Permanent - Full-time. We recently closed our Series A
funding. Why can’t you switch to a later train or grab a last minute upgrade
to business class when it suits you? And do it at your fingertips without
blowing the budget. At Seatfrog, we have an insatiable curiosity to not just
accept how things are done. With offices in London, Sydney and Tokyo, we’re
working with innovative partners throughout the travel industry to reinvent
what travellers can do when they’re on the go. E-mail me direct at
jamesp@seatfrog.com for more information. We are hiring across Product &
Engineering. Key roles - Senior Software Engineer
-[https://seatfrog.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=23](https://seatfrog.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=23)
\- £75,000 - £100,000

------
guha
Onai | | San Jose or New York | FULL TIME, CONTRACTORS, GRADUATE INTERNS,
POSTDOCTORAL FELLOWS, ONSITE, VISA

We're tackling exciting technical challenges and building offerings relevant
to interesting real-world problems in a variety of fields. We have particular
strengths in dispersed computation, protocol design, and deep learning.

We're currently most interested in engineers with solid experience in Rust,
Haskell/Idris, or graphics programming. We're also open to enthusiastic
developers or researchers who might lack this precise experience but are eager
and able to learn. We welcome internship/fellowship interest from postdoctoral
scholars or senior graduate students.

We're additionally interested in chatting with people with a scientific or
engineering background who are interested in scientific and technical writing.

We do not presently have openings for anyone still working on their
undergraduate degree or for fresh graduates.

Send your resume to info@onai.com and we'll let you know if there's a
potential fit.

------
brittacusick
Field Nation | Lead Site Reliability Engineer | Minneapolis, MN | On Site
[https://www.fieldnation.com/careers/lead-site-reliability-
en...](https://www.fieldnation.com/careers/lead-site-reliability-engineer) |
Full Time |

Field Nation is a marketplace platform that connects companies with freelance
contractors.

As a Product Company, making technology quick, seamless and reliable is at the
core of what makes us successful. Using a leadership and an SRE mindset, this
role is key to hitting our desired uptime goal and ensuring changes to our
platform are delivered in a timely manner. This position will also offer the
chance to work in a fast-paced, hyper growth environment where innovative
ideas are encouraged and collaboration is a must.

What you’ll work on: Linux server experience, Kubernetes, AWS or similar cloud
hosting, configuration management, and MySQL in an agile/scrum environment.

If you'd like to learn more, email britta.cusick@fieldnation.com !

------
songchang
FLEXPORT | SAN FRANCISCO | FULLTIME | VISA/GC SPONSOR OK
[https://www.flexport.com/engineering](https://www.flexport.com/engineering)

Last 2018 post, y'all! Still time to join!

Our mission is to make global trade easy for everyone. We are revolutionizing
a trillion dollar industry that touches every country on the planet, which
means solving complex business challenges. We are looking for makers who love
learning, are passionate about collaborating, and desire to see the global
impact of the solutions they build.

==> Check us out on [https://breakoutlist.com/](https://breakoutlist.com/)

==> We've surpassed FedEx on the largest trade lane

==> We doubled our revenue this year and will do it again next year

Check out our engineering values at
[https://www.keyvalues.com/flexport](https://www.keyvalues.com/flexport)

A few roles we are hiring for:

\- Software Engineer ==>
[https://grnh.se/ba91da6c1](https://grnh.se/ba91da6c1)

\- Senior/Staff Software Engineer ==>
[https://grnh.se/5d99d1f51](https://grnh.se/5d99d1f51)

\- Engineering Manager ==>
[https://grnh.se/e9b447601](https://grnh.se/e9b447601)

\- Engineering Director, Platform ==>
[https://grnh.se/916ed0ce1](https://grnh.se/916ed0ce1)

YC Podcast Interview of Ryan Petersen:
[https://goo.gl/NFnM7P](https://goo.gl/NFnM7P)

------
TaekLD
LaunchDarkly | ONSITE | Oakland, CA | SDK Engineer + Mobile SDK Developer +
DevOps Engineer | Full-time | Cannot sponsor new visas at the moment

LaunchDarkly is a rapidly growing software company with a strong mission and
vision carried out by a talented and diverse team of employees. Our goal is to
help teams build better software, faster. You'll join a small team from
companies like Atlassian, Google, and GitHub, and you'll have an immediate
impact with our product and customers. Our platform serves over 30 billion
feature flags daily. We're looking for SDK Engineers + Mobile SDK Developers
with at least 2+ years experience working on production level software. You
should have experience developing in at least 2 different coding languages
such as Java, GO or one of the deeper level backend languages. Experience with
Open Source as well. Ideally you're someone who dabbles in a wide variety of
programming languages.

We are also looking for a DevOps Engineer who has experience with large scale
production systems on Linux servers in AWS as well as experience with
configuration management tools such as Ansible, Chef, Puppet, Salt or
Terraform.

If you're interested please apply here for the SDK Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/c39b6015-99a4-495a-abcc-b...](https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/c39b6015-99a4-495a-abcc-
bcd7548138c1)

Here for the Mobile SDK Developer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/41e8881f-0d83-4175-bf7c-2...](https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/41e8881f-0d83-4175-bf7c-260534d7c61f)

Here for the DevOps Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/aa5b3b23-5f10-4682-83c0-7...](https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/aa5b3b23-5f10-4682-83c0-79be5aec0114)

------
timjulien
Radar | Senior Server Engineer, Lead iOS Engineer | New York, NY | ONSITE |
FULL-TIME | [https://radar.io/](https://radar.io/)

Radar ([https://radar.io](https://radar.io)) is the location context platform.
We help companies build better products and make better decisions with
location context.

Radar is defining a new category of app platform. If Stripe is for payments
and Twilio is for communications, Radar is for location.

Radar processes 100B+ locations per year from 50M+ devices worldwide. In April
2018, TechCrunch named us a top 12 up-and-coming enterprise startup in NYC
([https://techcrunch.com/gallery/up-and-coming-enterprise-
star...](https://techcrunch.com/gallery/up-and-coming-enterprise-startups-in-
nyc/)).

We're based in DUMBO, Brooklyn, New York City.

Apply here:

[https://radar.io/jobs](https://radar.io/jobs)

------
inconshreveable
ngrok | San Francisco, CA | Full Time | Remote OK | US Only |
[https://ngrok.com](https://ngrok.com)

ngrok is looking for senior backend networking and distributed systems
engineers. ngrok is a rare combination of a very small company with really
deep technical challenges and a product that has massive adoption among
software developers all around the world.

Do you like . . .

    
    
      - Distributed systems / network engineering?
    
      - Small companies where you have a lot of autonomy and get to wear many hats?
    
      - Building tools loved by your fellow software developers?
    
      - An extroardinary high bar for software quality, software architecture and product design?
    

You should be comfortable with the Go (Golang) and GRPC/Protobuf, and digging
into the weeds of networking protocols.

We're also looking for a frontend engineer with strong visual design and UX
instincts and experience with Typescript.

I'm the founder, email me directly: alan at ngrok com

------
ozzyoli
Caviar (part of Square) | Software Engineers | FULL-TIME | San Francisco, CA |
ONSITE, VISA TRANSFER | [https://www.trycaviar.com](https://www.trycaviar.com)

At Caviar, we believe that people should be able to order great food anywhere.
To make that happen, we're looking for great, hungry teammates who are excited
about building tools and delightful experiences for our restaurant partners
and diners.

Our stack includes: Ruby on Rails, React/Redux (Diners), Ember (Restaurants),
and AWS.

Roles we're hiring for:

\- Senior Software Engineer, Couriers & Logistics -
[http://smrtr.io/MVdm](http://smrtr.io/MVdm)

\- Senior Software Engineer, Platform -
[http://smrtr.io/P35T](http://smrtr.io/P35T)

For more information about what it's like to work with us, visit:
[https://squareup.com/careers](https://squareup.com/careers)

------
Mkaltur
Thrive Networks | Level II Engineer, Windows Administrator, Virtualization
Engineer, other MSP roles | New York and Boston | Onsite | Full Time |

Thrive Networks:
[https://www.thrivenetworks.com/careers-4/](https://www.thrivenetworks.com/careers-4/)

Contact info: mkaltur@thrivenetworks.com

Thrive is a rapidly growing technology solutions provider focusing upon Cloud,
Cyber Security, Networking, Disaster Recovery and Managed Services. Our
corporate culture, engineering talent, customer-centric approach, and focus
upon “next generation” services help us stand out amongst our peers. Thrive is
on the look-out for individuals who don’t view their weekdays spent at “a
job”, but rather look to develop valuable skills that ignite their passion and
lead to a CAREER. If you’re attracted to a “work hard, play hard” environment,
seeking the guidance, training and experience necessary to build a lucrative
career, then welcome to THRIVE!

------
joshmaker
The Atlantic | NYC or Washington DC | Onsite |
[https://www.theatlantic.com/](https://www.theatlantic.com/)

The Atlantic is a digital-first media company with over 160 years of history
and 36 million readers a month. Founded in 1857 and today one of the fastest-
growing media platforms in the industry, The Atlantic has throughout its
history championed the power of big ideas and continues to shape global debate
through our two websites: TheAtlantic.com and CityLab.com.

 _Front End Lead_ |
[https://atlanticmedia.theresumator.com/apply/b6ZvfSoePV](https://atlanticmedia.theresumator.com/apply/b6ZvfSoePV)

You are an experienced developer with proven leadership and management
experience well versed in the modern front-end, and can mentor junior members
of the team on the latest best practices concerning ES6, SCSS, and
performance.

 _Senior Front End Developer_ |
[https://atlanticmedia.theresumator.com/apply/EfTMcPw1rG](https://atlanticmedia.theresumator.com/apply/EfTMcPw1rG)

You are an experienced developer and solid communicator with an interest in
journalism and the media business. Above all, you’re a creative problem
solver: able to devise and deliver practical, maintainable software that
addresses Atlantic staffers’ and readers’ needs.

 _Python Web Developer_ |
[https://atlanticmedia.theresumator.com/apply/wg6KVKTXIB](https://atlanticmedia.theresumator.com/apply/wg6KVKTXIB)

You are Python developer with a passion for clean code and great journalism,
excited about working with our product team to implement and deploy new
features to TheAtlantic.com and CityLab.com where they will be viewed by
millions of people

~~~
pydeveloper22
Hello joshmaker,

I read your new post for Python Web developer at Atlantic Media in the DC area
while job searching here on hackernews. Well, I checked out the Atlantic media
site and they have a opening available listed on there for a Back-end Python
Developer. I'm guessing that they are the same opening.

So, I see that you work for Atlantic Media. Don't know if that still holds up
but I wanted to check if the Python Web Developer job is available for someone
experienced or can it be available for a Junior position?

I'm a guy who has been going the self-taught route where I enjoy using and
working with Python as far as learning purposes go. And after quickly reading
your post here I figured to reach out and try a somewhat different approach
rather than the old cover letter and resume email method and contact you if
you may have any info to this current opening at your company?

So with that said, here I am..and I wanted to inquire to find out if the
listed job requirements are strictly enforced or would you allow other
considerations in place of some of the listed job requirements?

Plus, do you have a contact email to learn more about this position and the
things you require in regards to the nature of the job? My apologies in
advance that this may not be the response to your post that you were looking
for but I figured why not take a chance and try something different to reach
out and learn what I can do to improve my chances to be part of the Atlantic
media team.

Any help in this matter will be greatly appreciated. Thanks

\--K

------
cevans
Root is an auto insurance carrier, like GEICO and Progressive. We use data
science to identify and insure good drivers, reducing insurance premiums for
good drivers significantly as a result.

We're a startup — we’ve been working on this since March 2015 and things have
been going very well for us. We've built an iOS and Android app that gathers
data on how well people drive. We use that to set insurance prices. To build
the best possible product and user experience, we went through the arduous
process of starting an insurance carrier from scratch.

We're focused on becoming a national insurance carrier and are now live in 22
states.

We’ve raised around $178M in VC (with a $1B valuation) and have around 240
employees. We’re looking for more talented engineers to join us.

Tech stack involves Ruby / Rails and Javascript / React Native, but we’d love
to connect regardless of your experience with our stack.

Email us at chris.evans@joinroot.com to apply and we'll respond to you
promptly.

------
thatguy5862
Audius | Front-End Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full time | Onsite Audius is
a decentralized, community-owned, and artist-controlled music-sharing
protocol.

We help provide a blockchain based alternative to SoundCloud to help artists
publish and monetize their work, including derivative content, and distribute
it directly to fans. The Audius protocol will live forever, owned and operated
by a decentralized community of artists, developers, and listeners
collaborating to defend the world’s music catalog.

We recently raised a $5.5M Series A from some of the top VCs in the valley,
including General Catalyst, Lightspeed, Kleiner Perkins, and Pantera. We’re
looking for world-class, driven, and passionate front-end developers to join
our 10 person team and help redesign the music experience from the ground-up!

See more about the project at [https://audius.co](https://audius.co), and
email us directly at careers+hn [at] audius [dot] co.

------
eyberg
NanoVMs ([https://nanovms.com](https://nanovms.com)) | Kernel Engineer, et. al
| Full-Time | On-Site | San Francisco, CA

NanoVMs is re-building the operating system for the 2020s. We work with
unikernels and a few other interesting toys. Joining our team you'll be
directly working on all those interesting os bits you learned about in college
but never got the chance to write production code with. If you are at all
interested in osdev this is the place for you.

We have paying customers (yes people use unikernels in real life), great
investors and the software infrastructure/systems world is our oyster.

The kernel side of the house is obviously mostly c && assembly however we have
quite a lot of Go related infrastructure code as well for other tertiary
layers.

Check out our careers page as we have other roles open as well:
[https://nanovms.breezy.hr/](https://nanovms.breezy.hr/)

------
azmorf
Handsome [http://handsome.is](http://handsome.is) | Austin, TX | Unity/VR
Developer | Contract | Onsite or Remote

Handsome is a holistic experience design and technology company. Companies
hire us to design and implement incredible experiences, – and we are creating
unique VR experiences for large, established brands such as Dell and FedEx
amongst others.

We're looking for a Unity/VR Developer to join us in contractual capacity for
a 3-4 months long project to work alongside our Storyteller/Creative, 3D
Designer, PM and QA. You'll get a chance to define the specific technology
stack to be used for the project, work alongside designers to define the
experience, and build it. It'll most likely be featured on SXSW and displayed
in a booth!

Strong preference to local talent in Austin to join and work with us at our
office, but considering remote as well.

Apply with your resume and/or portfolio at careers@handsome.is .

------
andrewljohnson
Gaia GPS | REMOTE Western Hemisphere | Software Engineers |
[https://www.gaiagps.com/company/jobs/](https://www.gaiagps.com/company/jobs/)

Come build the future of outdoor maps.

People on the team are distinguished by their strong software backgrounds and
notable outdoor feats, including all the major thruhikes. Everyone on the team
checks in production code:
[https://www.gaiagps.com/company/](https://www.gaiagps.com/company/)

The company has existed for 10 years, and we had explosive growth this year.
KPIs point to an even steeper trajectory in 2019, and you'll benefit from that
- in addition to salary, benefits, and stock options, we have an incentive
plan based on revenue growth that led to huge bonuses last year.

We're hiring several engineers, some to work on maps (pipeline/infra and
design), and others to work on front-end/apps.

------
idrism
Truebill (YC W16) | Javascript Engineer/Architect OR Senior Machine Learning
Engineer | San Francisco/SF or Washington, DC area | ONSITE or REMOTE |
[https://www.truebill.com/](https://www.truebill.com/)

Truebill is an app that runs your finances. Our mission is to meaningfully
improve the the financial health of millions of people. We offer a view into
the important pieces (like all of your recurring subscriptions & bills) of
your finances and optimize where we can by lowering bills, getting fees
refunded, and even managing cashflow.

We are YC and venture backed. Founding team previously founded
Webs.com/Freewebs which we sold to Vistaprint for over $100m.

As a part of our small team, you’ll have input and immense impact on
everything from business to product to engineering. You’ll also have a lot of
choice in terms of what types of things you’d like to work on, and what areas
you’d like to grow in.

Our product engineering stack is awesome to work with: React Native, Apollo,
GraphQL, Node, Postgres

We're looking to fill two roles:

1) Amazing senior full-stack Javascript engineers who care about the
technology and the product. If you love Javascript, React, and the like,
you'll feel right at home.

2) Senior Data & Machine Learning Engineer - someone who can implement various
Machine Learning features as well as choose and deploy a solid infrastructure
and data pipeline that will serve as the foundation for all things data at
Truebill.

Unfortunately, we cannot accept any dev bootcamp candidates right now. CS/CE-
type degree and/or solid experience is required. Experience with machine
learning is a plus. Experience working on consumer-scale apps is a plus.

Email jobs+hn@truebill.com for more info. We'll do a quick call to discuss
further.

------
motivitysystems
Motivity Systems is hiring a full stack developer in Seattle to help on our
mission to make autism behavior therapy more efficient, effective and able to
reach more patients in need.

We are currently preparing our flagship product for release early in the new
year that will allow therapists to specify therapeutic programs within our
system, which in turn generate interfaces for recording performance on tasks
(games, response to certain prompts, etc.) and real-time visualization of
patient progress tailored to the various roles involved in patient care.

Some functional programming experience might help, but certainly isn't
required -- honestly we're really just looking for sharp developers who are
enthusiastic about learning and being a part of a growing, early-stage (but
thankfully well-funded!) startup.

See
[https://about.motivity.net/careers.html](https://about.motivity.net/careers.html)
for more info!

------
joshcarr
Aclima | Software Engineers, UI Engineers | San Francisco, Portland | ONSITE |
[https://www.aclima.io](https://www.aclima.io)

Aclima works on the most challenging problems with measuring air quality.
Aclima delivers hyperlocal air quality data and insights, at block-by-block
resolution. We combine leading-edge sensor technology, climate science,
enterprise software and machine learning to generate high-resolution maps of
emissions across pollutants –– from CO2 and methane to particulate matter.
Translating real-time data into environmental intelligence, Aclima transforms
how we understand and manage our communities, cities, and industries to
improve human and planetary health.

Some of the tools we use: GCP, BigQuery, Python, Kubernetes, React, D3.js,
ElasticSearch, C/C++

Positions:

* Senior Backend Software Engineer

* UI Engineer

* Full Stack Engineer

* Data Engineer

If interested please visit: [https://jobs.aclima.io/](https://jobs.aclima.io/)

------
DivisionSol
HeartFlow

Positions open in Redwood City, CA, Austin, TX, London, and more.

What we do:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_TRuHtpHRuA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_TRuHtpHRuA)

Who we're hiring:
[https://www.heartflow.com/careers](https://www.heartflow.com/careers)

Machine Learning, 3D Graphics and Rendering, Fluid Dynamics aren't all
buzzwords for the sake of buzzwords, but various technologies in use right now
for the goal of "Non-Invasive Coronary Artery Disease Detection". We are a
Med-Tech startup that has raised Series E recently, with major offices in RWC
and AUS. We have lots of positions open ranging from Frontend Full Stack
developers, to C++ for Medical Frameworks and Applications, even Engineers in
Test.

Add Josh or HackerNews somewhere in your application to help me explain where
new applicants are coming from and who the average HackerNews reader is.

------
jhirshman
Uncountable | San Francisco (Onsite) | Full Stack / Front End, Machine
Learning, Enterprise Sales
[https://www.uncountable.com/careers](https://www.uncountable.com/careers)

Uncountable accelerates the innovation of the world’s largest manufacturers.
By leveraging advanced artificial intelligence techniques, Uncountable's
algorithms get better material and chemical products to the market in half the
time. We work with companies of all sizes, from innovative startups to Fortune
500 manufacturers.

Senior Full Stack / Frontend Engineers | $120k - $170k + Equity

\---> Uncountable is looking for an experienced engineer who can spear head
the development of the Uncountable Web Platform. The position is an 80/20 mix
of front-end and back-end with the primary challenge being overcoming UX
challenges.

Machine Learning Engineers | $150k - $220k + Equity

\---> Uncountable is building a world-class machine learning team that can
push the boundaries of what is currently possible with Bayesian optimization.
You will have the opportunity to innovate in machine learning at a small
startup.

\---> This position requires experience with statistical learning theory and
software development.

Enterprise Sales | $70k - $120k + Commission & Equity

\---> Uncountable is looking for resourceful, scrappy, and driven
professionals to grow out our sales and business development team. As a sales
representative, you will be responsible for generating leads, pitching
Uncountable’s AI platform to Directors/VPs, and closing enterprise deals.

These are all onsite, full-time positions in San Francisco, CA. Learn more:
[https://www.uncountable.com/careers](https://www.uncountable.com/careers)

Contact: jason@uncountable.com

------
mynock
BetterUp | Software Engineer (Full-Stack, Front-End, Machine Learning) |
Remote | Full-time | [https://www.betterup.co/](https://www.betterup.co/)

BetterUp is a coaching platform that brings personalized professional coaching
to employees at all levels. We help managers lead better, teams perform
better, and employees thrive personally and inspire professionally. Our
mission is to help people everywhere pursue their lives with greater clarity,
purpose, and passion, so our product was developed by a team of leading
behavioral scientists, researchers, and technologists. We're already
transforming the way companies approach talent development at high-performing
organizations like LinkedIn, Salesforce, Capital One, Deloitte, and Logitech
among many others.

We are an agile development shop that lives and breathes lean startup
principles, continuous deployment, and have built culture of engineering
quality where each team member is empowered to have an impact on our mission
of building a platform for transformational behavior change. Our stack is
primarily Ruby on Rails, Ember.js, Gitflow, AWS, and Docker and our principles
and practices include:

    
    
      - Comprehensive test coverage (> 95%)
      - Maintaining up to date dependencies (minor dependencies upgraded within 1 week of release, major dependencies 1 month)
      - Continuous Deployment (ship early, ship often)
      - Performance as a feature (< 250ms 95th percentile API response time)
      - "Just in time" Architecture (invest in architecture in lockstep with product initiatives)
    

We provide amazing benefits (unlimited vacation, volunteer days), but if you
ask the team they’ll tell you that the greatest benefit we offer employees is
an incredibly meaningful mission and transformative work. View all roles and
apply here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/betterup](https://boards.greenhouse.io/betterup)

------
hustlerforlife
Hustle | San Francisco and New York City | Onsite |
[https://hustle.com](https://hustle.com)

Hustle is a peer-to-peer text messaging platform that provides organizations
with an affordable, efficient, and effective tool to reach their target
supporters and customers. By facilitating two-way conversations, we help users
maintain genuine, personal dialogues with hundreds, thousands, and
collectively millions of people. As a result, organizations like Planned
Parenthood and Sierra Club can scale and humanize the way they rally their
users to action.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/hustle](https://www.keyvalues.com/hustle)

Our open positions:

* Senior Product Engineer, Back-end: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/hustle/jobs/1048318](https://boards.greenhouse.io/hustle/jobs/1048318)

* Senior Product Engineer, Front-end: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/hustle/jobs/1048297](https://boards.greenhouse.io/hustle/jobs/1048297)

* Staff Engineer, Platform: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/hustle/jobs/1229084](https://boards.greenhouse.io/hustle/jobs/1229084)

Tech Stack: Products and services are built end to end in JavaScript - React &
React Native in front of Node.js over Mongo, which enables you to be as full-
stack as you want to be.

Read more about our diversity efforts here:
[https://bit.ly/2mYjFCm](https://bit.ly/2mYjFCm)

You can message me at erin@hustle.com to learn more.

------
bronson
Elicit [http://elicitinsights.com](http://elicitinsights.com) | Senior Tech
Consultant | Remote | Full-Time

Elicit is an established consultancy building an elite team of technologists
to pair with our ridiculously talented team of data scientists. Together we
solve our clients’ biggest customer and employee insight problems. If you have
experience with data and analytical systems and can share that knowledge with
geeks, nerds, and suits, we need you.

[http://elicitinsights.com/job/sr-customer-technology-
consult...](http://elicitinsights.com/job/sr-customer-technology-consultant/)

Our technology stack:

R, Python, git, github, slack, email, Excel, PowerPoint (those last two might
be negatives...), and all the technology used by our big clients.

Remote: We are office-free so you'll either work from home or the client site
(usually 4-6 days of travel per month).

------
DHaldane
JITX | Algorithmics Software Engineer | Berkeley | Full-Time | www.jitx.com

The vision of JITX (YCS18) is to fully automate hardware design to advance
science and the welfare of humanity. Our first step is to automate circuit
board design. We are a profitable seed-stage startup, backed by Y Combinator
and Sequoia.

We are looking for a brilliant algorithmics software engineer. You will be
working together with a world-class team of electrical and software engineers
to tackle real-world algorithmics problems. The ideal candidate is a creative
problem-solver and excellent programmer, capable of breaking down a large
complex problem into approachable sub-problems and writing high-quality code
to solve each one.

Ideal qualifications:

\- Experience designing algorithms to solve real-world problems

\- Knowledge of advanced data structures, graph algorithms, solid geometry
algorithms

\- Experience with problem formulation using SAT/SMT/LP solvers, as numerical
optimization (e.g. conjugate gradients, Lagrange multipliers), and as machine
learning tasks

\- Experience with programming language implementation (e.g. abstract syntax
trees, intermediate representations)

\- Writes clear, well-organized, maintainable, and efficient code

Here are some examples of algorithms that you'll be working on:

\- Routing-aware placement algorithms

\- Pattern recognition and automatic generation of human-readable schematics

\- Massive design space exploration for cost, area, and power

\- Cost-function approximation and learning heuristics for expensive objective
functions

\- Electrical and manufacturing verification and validation

We’re building the tool engineers have wanted for a long time. Come help us do
it.

Apply here: workwithus@jitx.com

------
christinac
Vanta (YC W18) | San Francisco | Full time, onsite

Vanta is security-in-a-box for technology companies, covering everything from
laptops to infrastructure, and using a suite of simple, effective, and easy-
to-deploy tools.

We're in closed beta, we're growing revenues, and we've yet to have any
customer churn.

We were part of YC’s W18 batch.

## Generalist software engineers

We're looking for experienced software engineers who can take ownership and
drive development of large product areas. Joining Vanta means seeing
everything, helping to build the team, and shaping Vanta's culture from the
earliest stages.

## Why join Vanta?

If you’re interested in starting a startup eventually, you'll get to see a
startup get built from the ground up at Vanta.

## Our stack

Typescript (node and React), Docker, Terraform, Go (Golang). We also use (and
admire) lots of open-source security tooling like Osquery and BeyondCorp.

## More info

More about us at [https://vanta.com/jobs](https://vanta.com/jobs)

## Applying

Email us! founders@vanta.com

------
NicoJuicy
Genetec | Software Developers | Montreal (CA) or Paris (FR) | ONSITE

Genetec - Global market leader of video surveillance solutions around the
world is still expanding at an impressive rate. We offer a wide range of
services for cities, airports, retail stores, etc.

The big Genetec community ( > 1200 employees around the world) is pretty
unique and distributed across mostly Europe and Canada. We try to be one big
group, eg. every year, we all come together at the YEP ( Year-End Party) in
Montreal. There are also a lot of internal growth opportunities.

We have the following job opportunities:

\- C#, Azure (in Canada / Paris)

\- TypeScript and ReactJS ( in Canada)

\- Android ( Java ) or iOS ( Swift) ( in Canada)

\- Dynamics CRM ( in Canada)

For more information, including how to apply: [https://www.genetec.com/about-
us/careers](https://www.genetec.com/about-us/careers). You can email Gabrielle
Gendron ( ggendron@genetec.com ) for direct information.

------
kevinwuhoo
10x Genomics | Software Engineers, QA, DevOps | San Francisco & Pleasanton, CA
| Onsite or Remote (US Only)

We're a biotech company developing novel software, hardware, and biochemical
systems to give scientists new methods of exploring biology and unraveling
complex systems like cancer. We're looking to grow our software team of 13
engineers (including myself), 4 QA engineers, and 1 designer. No previous
biological experience is required, but if you're interested there are an
abundance of opportunities to learn! Our team is built from people who are
alums of YC, Google, Facebook, 23andMe, MIT, Harvard, Caltech, and more.

Last month, we were found to be the #1 fastest-growing private company by the
SF Business Times with "an eye-popping 2,044 percent spike in revenue, to more
than $71 million in 2017 from $3.3 million in 2015." [1] We're also building
out a new headquarters which will quadruple our current square footage and
give us space to bring on 200 more people. [2]

You can find out more about our massively parallel pipelines as well as our
visualization software at
[https://support.10xgenomics.com/](https://support.10xgenomics.com/). We
manage our pipelines with Go, develop analysis code using Rust and the
NumPy/SciPy stack, and drive our front-end applications with React/Redux.

We're currently hiring for all types of software roles including full stack,
front end, back end, infrastructure, UI, and QA engineers. You can see the
full listing at our careers page:
[https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/](https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/).
Feel free to email me if you think you're a good fit for these roles or if you
just want to chat. You can reach me at kevin.wu@10xgenomics.com or
@kevinwuhoo. I strive to reply to all emails, regardless of whether they're
informational or applications!

[1]:
[https://www.bizjournals.com/sanfrancisco/news/2018/10/30/fas...](https://www.bizjournals.com/sanfrancisco/news/2018/10/30/fast-100-2018-10x-genomics-
gene-imaging-tools.html)

[2]: [https://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/Biotech-
startup...](https://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/Biotech-startups-
find-relatively-affordable-13243005.php)

------
Inversechi
GetYourGuide | Multiple Positions | Berlin & Zurich | ONSITE, VISA +
Assistance

GetYourGuide’s online marketplace for tours, tickets, and attractions helps
people find the most exciting experiences worldwide. Using technology to
change the way travellers find and book activities to do, and explore their
destination.

We are a customer focused data driven company and are ramping up our
engineering capacity. To find out more about how we work and what we get up to
visit [https://inside.getyourguide.com/](https://inside.getyourguide.com/).

Looking for: Android Engineers | Data Scientists | Data Analysts | Data
Engineers | DevOps | Front-End Engineers | Back-End Engineers | Marketing Tech
Engineers | Product Managers

Find more about us and the job openings on our career page
[http://grnh.se/qmkt7n](http://grnh.se/qmkt7n)

~~~
padthai
There might be some problem with your certificates, I am getting:

NET::ERR_CERT_COMMON_NAME_INVALID

------
izendejas
DataGrail | Senior / Software Engineer | San Mateo, CA | $120k - $160k + 0.25%
- %1 | ONSITE

We're an early-stage startup building integrations into dozens of SaaS/PaaS to
make it easier for companies to fulfill data access, data deletions and opt
outs as required by the GDPR and the new California privacy bill (CCPA).

Data privacy and data protection should be a no-brainer. But the reality is
many departments within organizations are not well-equipped to comply, so
we're trying to help make that a more seamless process. In doing so, we think
this will help give users more control over their personal data.

We have paying customers and have recently raised $4.2m.

Our stack (and growing):

* aws (codedeploy, elasticbeanstalk, rds, lambda, kinesis, athena, etc)

* ruby/rails, go

* postgres, redis, s3

Looking for 3+ yrs exp for software engineer and 5+ yrs exp for a senior
software engineer.

Experience with data engineering or data science a plus.

If interested, email me (co-founder & cto): iz|at|datagrail.io

------
cullenking
Ride with GPS | Web Frontend, Android, Backend | Portland, OR | Onsite More
details here:
[https://ridewithgps.com/careers](https://ridewithgps.com/careers)

We're a small but very strong team (18 of us) helping people have a better
time on their bikes. Specializing in route planning & ride recording (with an
established website and popular app), we work closely with individual riders,
clubs, events, tour companies, and more.

Currently looking for a few more excellent engineers: Frontend Web (mostly
React), Android (mostly Kotlin), Backend (mostly Rails).

We work reasonable hours, have great benefits, love solving problems for our
customers, go on bike rides and encourage each other to live healthy happy
lives. It's a really nice working environment with a cool product and
customer.

Please inquire for more info: careers@ridewithgps.com

------
historian1066
Tundra.com | Frontend, Backend, Fullstack, DevOps | Zurich, Switzerland & San
Francisco | Full-time, Onsite |
[https://www.tundra.com](https://www.tundra.com)

At Tundra, we’re passionate about empowering small business. We're a venture-
backed startup attacking a big problem: how small businesses buy and sell
products. We take a first principles approach to building software in the
logistics, finance, and ecommerce domains. We're scaling quickly and growing
our team in both San Francisco and Zurich, Switzerland.

What we are looking for:

* Proactive, passionate and have the needed perseverance for creating great software in imperfect world

* Track record in scaling of complex software systems

Email us at careers@tundra.com or apply through AngelList:
[https://www.angel.co/tundra](https://www.angel.co/tundra)

------
biddle
Adobe | Web Application Engineers | Full-time, Onsite | SF

Join a startup team at Adobe SF to help re-imagine Photoshop for the web.
We're building a user-first, non-pro focused app that empowers everyone to
easily build the stunning images and design they can imagine - with the
simplicity, power and joy of playing with simple building blocks.

Good design is hard, but the applications we use to build our designs should
make it easy, so we're using the power of excellent UX and machine learning to
help make that a reality.

We're solving challenging, engaging problems that include:

\- Creating a highly performant rendering on low-end devices in a browser
environment \- Offline-first real-time collaborative image editing \- Large
scale social discovery, learning, sharing, remixing of creative imagery &
content \- Utilizing machine learning to speed up and improve the creative
process

We’re a small but rapidly growing team, backed by the tech and resources of
Adobe. Our modern web stack includes: TypeScript, React, Web Components,
WebAssembly, Canvas/WebGL, Node.js, AWS. You'll also have the opportunity to
contribute back to open-source projects.

Join us to change how the world creates images.

Learn more and apply here:

Full Stack / Backend Web Engineer (SF):
[https://adobe.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/external_experienced/job...](https://adobe.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/external_experienced/job/San-
Francisco/Full-Stack-Web-Developer---Digital-Imaging_61022)

Web Automation Quality Engineer (SF)
[https://adobe.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/external_experienced/job...](https://adobe.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/external_experienced/job/San-
Francisco/Web-Automation-Quality-Engineer----Digital-Imaging_64689)

\--> Add a note that you found this post on Hacker News! <\--

~~~
saadq
Hello,

Likewise for me, I would love if I could reach out to you. I had applied
awhile back and hadn't gotten a response, and did not have any way I could
mention that I saw the post here. Would be greatly appreciated, thanks.

------
ejcx
Im a Hiring Manager at Cloudflare on our Security Team. We are hiring in San
Francisco, San Jose, Austin, and London.

Our Security Team is looking for folks with a variety of skillsets.
[https://www.cloudflare.com/careers/departments/security/](https://www.cloudflare.com/careers/departments/security/)

Our company is growing quickly, has tremendous impact on the internet as a
whole, and bringing to market some of the coolest and technically challenging
products to build.

We need help:

    
    
      1) Working with other teams to make their products great.
      2) Detecting, monitoring, and responding to security alerts and incidents.
      3) Securing the platform and infrastructure that runs our 155+ datacenters.
      4) Working as a program manager to drive company wide security initiatives.

------
justacodefan
Betterment | [https://betterment.com](https://betterment.com) | New York, NY |
Onsite or REMOTE (certain roles)

We built the new way of managing money will forever put customers first. In
2010, we set out to build an institution. A place that helped our customers
pursue happiness, efficiently, and an environment where our team would look
back and feel that they were enabled and encouraged to do the best work of
their lives.

We set out to become the first and leading independent online financial
advisor because we believed financial services could be better—that people
deserved better. It's a belief that's shaped how we work, what we build, and
our undying mission: to empower people to do what's best for their money, so
they can live better.

We're a fiduciary, which means we act in your best interests. We're not
incentivized to recommend certain funds, and we don't have our own investment
products to sell. That means we'll do what we believe is right for you,
always.

Recommended reading to have a good understanding of us as a company, what we
do, how and what we value:
[https://www.betterment.com/TheBettermentWay](https://www.betterment.com/TheBettermentWay)

============================

Recruiting for various roles:

\- Site Reliability Engineering Manager

\- Full Stack Software Engineer

\- Software Engineer - Backend

\- Lead Information Security Software Engineer

============================

We use Ruby on Rails, Java 8, Scala, Python, Golang.

Please reach out to me directly at andre@betterment.com or apply directly at
[https://betterment.com/careers/](https://betterment.com/careers/) (please
mention HN Dec 2018).

Happy to answer any questions via email.

------
jscalisi
GRAIL | Software Engineer (London UK), DevOps, Security, Quality, Project
Manager, Machine Learning | Menlo Park, CA, | Onsite |
[https://grail.com](https://grail.com)

GRAIL is a life sciences company whose mission is to detect cancer early when
it can be cured. GRAIL is using high-intensity sequencing, population-scale
clinical trials, and state of the art software engineering and data science to
develop blood tests for early-stage cancer detection.

Software Engineer in London:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/988496509/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/988496509/)

Engineering Positions in Menlo Park, CA:
[https://goo.gl/JZYo7b](https://goo.gl/JZYo7b)

------
amitutk
Basepair ([https://basepairtech.com](https://basepairtech.com)) | Lead
Software Developer | NY or Remote

Basepair is a data analytics platform for genetic scientists. Our customers
include Harvard Medical School, NYU, UCSD, etc. who use our software to make
breakthrough medical discoveries in cancer, AIDS, etc, and provide better
medical care to patients.

You'll take ownership of the product. Working with the science team, you will
develop interactive visualization to help users make sense of their data. We
prototype ideas quickly, ship, get feedback and repeat. We're looking for
someone who's done it before and wants to be a part of a rapidly growing
genomics analysis startup. Our tech stack is AWS + Python/Django + REST +
React.

Please reach out to jobs -a-t- basepairtech.com

------
emhartmann
Xactly | Denver, CO and San Jose, CA | Fulltime, Onsite

Named among the best workplaces in the U.S. by Great Place to Work six years
running, honored on FORTUNE Magazine’s inaugural list of the 100 Best
Workplaces for Millennials, and chosen as the “Market Leader in Incentive
Compensation” by CRM magazine, Xactly is proud to be disrupting the incentive
compensation market space. We’re building a culture of success and are looking
for motivated professionals to join us!

* Principal Data Platform Engineer - Denver, CO

* Senior Data Scientist - San Jose, CA

* QE Manager - Denver, CO

* SRE Manager - San Jose, CA

* Junior Quality Engineers - Denver, CO

* Systems Engineer - San Jose, CA

Stack: Java, Scala, React, Springboot, AWS, Hadoop, Spark, Selenium, Jenkins

Check out our careers page at
[http://www.xactlycorp.com/careers](http://www.xactlycorp.com/careers) or DM
me at ehartmann@xactlycorp.com

------
alexh1
Datawallet | Data Engineers | Berlin, Germany | Full-time | Onsite

We are looking for a full-time data engineer. You will be at the core of
making people’s data work for them. You will design and maintain the ETL data
pipeline—from pulling and parsing data from various APIs and downloaded data
stores to populating normalized RDBs and calculating cached views (usually in
a NoSQL form) to power our various data products and services.

While you are not constrained in your tools, our current stack involves
Python, Node.js, PostgreSQL, Airflow and various AWS services (all our
infrastructure is hosted on AWS). You will be a core part of a highly skilled
and motivated team located between Berlin and New York City that is changing
one of the most unethical sectors in our modern economy.

[Minimum Qualifications]

\- At least 4 years of software engineering experience (Python or Javascript),
with at least 2 years experience in a data-focused role

\- Expertise in building out data pipelines, efficient ETL design,
implementation, and maintenance

\- Mastery of databases (both relational and non-relational) and ability to
generate normative schemas from datasets

\- Experience building and maintaining a data warehouse in production
environments

[Desirable Qualifications]

\- Experience with Apache Airflow, AWS tools, git, Linux

\- Experience with systems for transforming large datasets such as Spark or
Hadoop

\- Familiarity with Python-based data science tools (e.g., pandas) is also
highly desirable.

[Compensation]

\- Highly competitive wages

\- Top-of-the-line equipment: Laptop of choice, custom monitor setup, optional
standing desk, etc.

\- Opportunities to travel to both the Berlin and New York City HQ

[https://datawallet.com](https://datawallet.com)

To apply send an email to careers@datawallet.com

------
ammmir
BusinessVPN | Elixir and Go Engineers | Anywhere, REMOTE | FULL-TIME |
[https://www.businessvpn.com](https://www.businessvpn.com)

BusinessVPN is building the next-generation secure network for SMBs that want
the ease-of-use of a consumer VPN, but need centralized management, powerful
web filtering, and end-to-end encrypted audit logging.

We are growing the team and adding a Golang engineer to work on our custom VPN
framework for the server and cross-platform clients, as well as an Elixir
engineer to work on our Phoenix web app and control plane API. This is an
exciting opportunity to be a part of a new B2B SaaS offering and to directly
influence the product. The work is challenging, but fun and varied: cross-
platform considerations, user management, SSO, payment API, end-to-end
secrets/key management, device management, application delivery, to name a
few!

Requirements (Go):

    
    
      * Cross-platform Go development experience (macOS, Windows, Linux)
      * Familiar with network protocol design, C10K problem, and Go garbage collector highly desired
      * Secure systems design experience is a nice to have (cryptography, AWS KMS, Secrets Manager, etc.)
      * Experience containerizing applications using Docker (e.g., Kubernetes concepts desired!)
    

Requirements (Elixir):

    
    
      * Proficiency with Elixir, Phoenix, and Ecto frameworks
      * Experience running an Elixir application in production
      * Solid HTML, CSS, and JavaScript skills
      * Experience with Distillery, Erlang/OTP concepts, and AWS a huge plus!
    

Compensation Salary DOE | Health/Dental/Vision paid 100% for U.S. Employees |
Flexible Vacation Time | Employer paid STD, LTD, and Life/AD&D | Additional
perks if on-site in Denver, CO office, such as lunch/snack and transportation
benefits

Please email jobs@businessvpn.com with "BusinessVPN Application" in the
subject line and include your current resume, links to shipping apps or code
you are most proud of. Thanks for looking and best of luck!

------
rahuljayaraman
ActiveSphere | Bangalore, India | ONSITE | Full Time | Software Engineer, Full
Stack

We're a boutique software development/consulting company.

Apart from client work, we spend time exploring diverse topics. Sometimes
these explorations lead to writings like compound interest[1], creating a
visual primer on elixir streams[2] or diving into FoundationDB's high
contention allocator algorithm[3]. Some other times, it leads to discussions
in ML or distributed systems[4], or readings like Understanding Comics, or Art
of multiprocessor programming. We care about having colleagues with whom all
of us can grow in our perspectives.

We pick up language and technology based on client work or personal interests.
Most of our current work is in Elixir, Go, JavaScript, Python.

The interview process usually involves a programming problem[5] followed by a
few rounds of telephonic/in-person conversations. If interested, please have a
go at the problem and send us your solution at career[at]activesphere.com.

[1] [https://www.activesphere.com/compound-
interest/](https://www.activesphere.com/compound-interest/)

[2]
[https://www.activesphere.com/blog/2017/11/28/stream](https://www.activesphere.com/blog/2017/11/28/stream)

[3] [https://www.activesphere.com/blog/2018/08/05/high-
contention...](https://www.activesphere.com/blog/2018/08/05/high-contention-
allocator)

[4] [https://www.meetup.com/Papers-we-love-
Bangalore/events/25235...](https://www.meetup.com/Papers-we-love-
Bangalore/events/252355165/)

[5] [https://www.activesphere.com/problems/regex-
gen.html](https://www.activesphere.com/problems/regex-gen.html)

------
jaz46
Pachyderm | Core Systems Engineer | San Francisco (or remote) |
jobs.lever.co/pachyderm/

Love Docker, Golang, and distributed systems?

Pachyderm (github.com/pachyderm/pachyderm) is hiring distributed systems
engineers to help us build out the core product -- a distributed version-
controlled filesystem and data processing engine. You’ll be solving hard
algorithmic and distributed systems problems every day and building a first-
of-its-kind, containerized, data infrastructure platform.

While your primary focus will of course be building the core product, you’ll
also have direct exposure to users and enterprise customers via our open
source support channels. At Pachyderm, OSS user and customer feedback is major
driver of our product roadmap and we believe that everyone within the company
should experience that first-hand.

Pachyderm is just 8 people right now, so you'd be getting in right at the
ground floor and have an enormous impact on the success and direction of the
company and product.

You can of course check out the product on GitHub
(github.com/pachyderm/pachyderm) because it’s open-source. We offer
significant equity, full benefits, and all the usual startup perks.

This role is based in San Francisco, but remote is optional if you have
significant work history of successful remote work.
[https://jobs.lever.co/pachyderm/](https://jobs.lever.co/pachyderm/)

Qualifications:

* 2+ years of experience working in distributed systems, data infrastructure, back-end systems or related development work. 

* Major contribution to prominent and related open-source projects are a plus or can be a replacement for work experience in some circumstances (e.g. You’ve been a student just finishing your degree) 

* While it is a bonus, experience with Golang is not a strict requirement. Programming languages are tools in your tool belt and we’ve found that great engineers have no problem learning new tools.

------
survios1
Survios | Full Stack Engineer | Culver City, CA | On Site
[https://www.survios.com](https://www.survios.com) | Full-Time |

Survios is at the forefront of VR game development and is pioneering the
future of immersive technologies. Since inception, we have taken a holistic
approach to virtual reality innovation, developing software, and games hand-
in-hand to take VR to places that no one has dreamed possible.

Survios is constantly pushing the boundaries of VR, and we are looking for a
Mid/Senior Full Stack Engineer to architect and develop VR related products.

Responsibilities: Design and build scalable systems using industry best
practices and process. Gather requirements to design and implement features
and experiments. Participate in code and design reviews to maintain and ensure
high quality coding standard and practices. Collaborate with your peers and
cross-project teams such as Project Managers, UI/UX designers, Graphic
Designers, and QA. Participate in technical design discussions to assist with
architecting new systems for features.

Requirements: 2+ years experience as a Full Stack Engineer. Extensive
knowledge of JavaScript, HTML5 and CSS. Knowledge of client-side rendering
libraries like Vue.js Strong back-end experience with MVC like frameworks such
as Django or Ruby on Rails. Understanding of relational database systems and
schema design. Understanding of fundamental design principles behind a
scalable application. Experience with automated integration and unit testing
with Jasmine, PhantomJS, or other related technologies. Excellent problem-
solving and collaboration skills.

Pluses: Localization/Internationalization Management of hosting environment,
including database administration, scaling an application to support load
changes, and continuous integration/deployment. Experience with other
languages such as Python, Go, C#. Experience with Twitter’s Bootstrap or
Zurb’s Foundation. Extensive PostgreSQL experience. Extensive AWS experience.
Strong understanding of version control systems such as Perforce, Git, and/or
Subversion.

------
mikebabineau
Second Measure (YC S15) | SF Bay Area - San Mateo, CA (downtown) | ONSITE |
[https://secondmeasure.com](https://secondmeasure.com)

\----

Second Measure analyzes billions of credit card transactions to answer real-
time questions about consumer behavior.

Through our self-service analytics platform, we help our clients – some of the
world’s largest brands and investment firms – answer questions like:

    
    
      - Is Lyft gaining or losing market share in NYC? [1]
      - How many Tesla Model 3 preorders have been refunded? [2]
      - How dependent is Stitch Fix on its biggest spenders? [3]
      - (Check out our research blog [3])
    

We’re 50 people today - mostly senior engineers and data scientists. Two-
thirds of us are technical, more than half with PhDs.

We’re looking for other strong builders, especially those who can grow into
leadership roles:

    
    
      - Senior Software Engineer (backend/data/devops/frontend)
      - Senior Data Scientist
      - Senior Product Manager
      - (more)
    

I'm a founder (mike@). Apply directly [4] or email jobs@ and CC me.

[1] [http://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/Lyft-gets-
boost-...](http://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/Lyft-gets-boost-from-
Uber-s-travails-11262651.php)

[2] [https://www.recode.net/2018/6/4/17414496/nearly-a-quarter-
of...](https://www.recode.net/2018/6/4/17414496/nearly-a-quarter-of-teslas-
model-3-reservation-deposits-in-the-u-s-have-supposedly-been-refunded)

[3]
[http://blog.secondmeasure.com/2017/12/07/whales/](http://blog.secondmeasure.com/2017/12/07/whales/)

[4]
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/secondmeasure](https://boards.greenhouse.io/secondmeasure)

------
tor_person
The Tor Project - Metrics Team - Data architect - REMOTE - full time.

The person in this position will work directly with helping us design and
refine systems for gathering and analyzing data. The bulk of our code is
written in Java, but smaller portions are written in R, Python, PostgreSQL,
and JavaScript. Part of this job will be to analyze and fix bugs in our
current code and review patches. We will also be migrating parts of our code
from Java to Python, and the person in this position will help with that.

Position and how to apply: [https://www.torproject.org/about/jobs-metrics-
data-architect...](https://www.torproject.org/about/jobs-metrics-data-
architect.html.en)

------
snowmaker
Y Combinator (yes, the people who run this site) | Full stack web | San
Francisco | Onsite | Fulltime

Y Combinator has a small ~5 person team in San Francisco that build all the
software that runs YC. We don't hire for this team very often, but we're
looking to hire a couple of people now. We last posted on this thread about a
year ago, and successfully found someone on the current team, so we're trying
it again.

Despite our small size, we're in charge of a number of important products. We
run the software that powers YC's application process, software that almost
every investor in silicon valley uses ([https://blog.ycombinator.com/investor-
day-software/](https://blog.ycombinator.com/investor-day-software/)), and
Bookface, a private community site that is very actively used by YC founders.
This year we launched two big new projects - Startup School
([http://startupschool.com/](http://startupschool.com/)) and Work at a Startup
([http://workatastartup.com/](http://workatastartup.com/)).

An unusual aspect of being on the YC software team is that you'll get full
access to the YC program, founders and partners - from our dinner talks to
demo day. You'll learn the ins and outs of how YC works, and you'll get to
know and learn from hundreds of companies. If you want to start a startup
someday, working at YC would be an excellent jumping off point.

We also offer highly competitive compensation and benefits, including equity
in YC's portfolio. You can read more and apply here:
[http://bit.ly/1Od0T2l](http://bit.ly/1Od0T2l). You can also email me with any
questions: jared@ycombinator.com

------
tdorman
Adobe| Multiple Cities (Austin, San Francisco, Lehi, Seattle, New York,
Boston, and more)| All Engineering positions| On-site

Adobe is experiencing exciting growth as we strive to continue to develop a
state of the art all-inclusive e-commerce platform for our customers. From
analytics, advertising, and commerce, we provide it all!

Want to see what it would be like to work at Adobe? [https://youtu.be/cE-
zMHGq-i8](https://youtu.be/cE-zMHGq-i8)

Here is a link to our open reqs:
[https://adobe.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/external_experienced](https://adobe.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/external_experienced)

Apply directly then e-mail me at dorman@adobe.com

------
linda_packet
Packet|Multiple Positions|New York, NY or Palo Alto, CA|www.Packet.com We're
looking for people who are passionate about infrastructure as code, who like
getting their hands dirty with hardware, and enjoy working in a fast-moving,
"David vs Goliath" atmosphere.

Apply:
[https://www.packet.com/about/careers/](https://www.packet.com/about/careers/)

At Packet, we're building infrastructure automation for tomorrow's workloads -
from self driving cars and virtual reality to autoscaling, high performing
applications and massive amounts of data. We're knee deep in the cloud native
community, and prefer open to closed.

------
ryantbrown
Grin | Senior Software Engineer | Sacramento, CA | Full Time | $90-$120K | PHP
(Laravel) | JavaScript (Vue)

Grin ([https://www.grin.co](https://www.grin.co)) is a startup that allows
brands to scale their influencer, content and advertising efforts. Our
software has changed the way companies approach influencer marketing and is
helping to define the industry's future. We are currently hiring senior
software engineers to help work on our core relationship management platform
and its related services.

[https://grin.workable.com/jobs/881786](https://grin.workable.com/jobs/881786)

------
thomasgruner
Oracle Cloud Infrastructure | Seattle, WA | Console Software Engineer or UX
Web Developer | Full Time | ONSITE

Oracle has been making a next generation cloud from scratch for the past few
years. There is space for having a real impact with your work and this team is
one of the best that I have ever worked with. There is a good culture in this
team with work life balance and a lot of really skilled and dedicated
individuals. I was honestly surprised at how good the culture is and encourage
you to come and meet us in person.

While there are many places on the cloud to contribute, I will limit my
explanation just to the team I am on. You will be building a platform for user
interfaces. This includes things like a reusable React component library, a
runtime for console plugins written in TypeScript, and testing and metrics
platforms for service plugins. Our team is also building out the homepage for
the cloud and starting out some new dashboards. Another branch of our team
builds out all of the SDK's. It's a great time to join and shape what the
future of Oracle Cloud Infrastructure will look like. Help keep our users in
focus while delivering top notch technical solutions.

I'll call out two tracks that we are currently interviewing for: 1) Webdev -
focused directly on the frontend and delivering features. Needs solid web
experience and understanding of usability. 2) Software Engineer - builds out
backend services and frontend components. Needs full set of skills and
experience.

To apply please PM me or email me at tom.gruner@oracle.com or go to this link
[https://oracle.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobsearch.ftl?lang=...](https://oracle.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobsearch.ftl?lang=en&keyword=JoinOCI-
UDX)

Keywords: React, Redux, Frontend, Javascript, TypeScript, User Experience

Want to know more about other areas of OCI that are hiring besides UDX? Check
out this link: [https://www.oracle.com/corporate/careers/oracle-cloud-
infras...](https://www.oracle.com/corporate/careers/oracle-cloud-
infrastructure.html)

------
summitto
C++ Developer @ Summitto Amsterdam, Netherlands | Full-time | Onsite We are
building the largest invoice registration network of the world. The purpose?
Helping EU tax authorities to eliminate 50 billion EUR in annual invoicing
fraud. If you’re excited to build and design open-source software which will
be used by millions of companies, we are looking for you! We're hiring junior
ánd senior developers at the moment. Experience with cryptography is a plus,
but not required!

Here’s a little taste of your challenge, you will help build:

\- a distributed systems consensus algorithm

\- fraud identification algorithms

\- secure interfaces and integrations

\- testing infrastructure

Technologies: C++17, golang, python.

Contact: careers@summitto.com questions are always welcome!

------
zegl
Tink | Stockholm, Sweden | ONSITE | FULL-TIME | Software Engineers

Tink is the smartest way to make better financial decisions. Our goal is to
help people understand their finances, empower them to make smarter choices
and ultimately bring financial happiness. We believes that managing money
should be effortless and rewarding.

Read more about us on [https://tink.com](https://tink.com)

We're looking for: Software engineers, reverse software engineers, SREs, and
much more.

Tech: Java, Kubernetes, Go, Cassandra, AWS...

Find a list of all available roles at
[https://jobs.tink.se/](https://jobs.tink.se/)

Tweet me @[same username] if you have questions.

------
pa7
Splunk | Senior Software Engineer Frontend | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE |
Full-time | Benefits + Equity [0]

My team at Splunk is currently looking for senior frontend engineers to help
build tools & user interfaces to analyze and extract insights from data
utilizing state of the art frontend technologies.

Sounds interesting? Read more:

[http://bit.ly/senior-frontend-splk](http://bit.ly/senior-frontend-splk)

Feel free to ping me at pwied at company name .com (add HN to the subject) if
you have any questions

[0] [http://bit.ly/benefits-and-perks-at-splunk](http://bit.ly/benefits-and-
perks-at-splunk)

------
vira28
APRL (Pronounced Apparel) | Digital Marketing + Community Engagement Intern |
Los Angeles, CA | ONSITE

Job Description:
[https://aprl.biz/jobs/intern.html](https://aprl.biz/jobs/intern.html)
Website: [https://aprl.la](https://aprl.la) iOS APP:
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/aprl-mens-clothing-
network/i...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/aprl-mens-clothing-
network/id1342727273?mt=8)

Feel free to reach out directly to customer@aprl.la

------
Signalrecruit
Signal | SF or Remote (US only) | Full-Time |
[https://signal.org](https://signal.org)

Signal is making private communication simple. As an Open Source project
supported by grants and donations, Signal can put users first. There are no
ads, no affiliate marketers, no creepy tracking. Just open technology for a
fast, simple, and secure messaging experience. We design open protocols,
develop Open Source software, and give it away for free.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/signal](https://www.keyvalues.com/signal)

Here are our open roles:

\- Server Developer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/signal/2a5fee8b-5875-46d4-a41d-773a28a...](https://jobs.lever.co/signal/2a5fee8b-5875-46d4-a41d-773a28a6b553?lever-
source=KeyValues)

\- Android Developer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/signal/cc2a16be-b9aa-496e-ba2c-cf8ba36...](https://jobs.lever.co/signal/cc2a16be-b9aa-496e-ba2c-cf8ba3672267?lever-
source=KeyValues)

\- Desktop Developer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/signal/6cbff26c-290a-4e74-a56f-78e9783...](https://jobs.lever.co/signal/6cbff26c-290a-4e74-a56f-78e9783f3f90?lever-
source=KeyValues)

\- iOS Developer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/signal/5d866dff-b979-4a90-9a53-f581eee...](https://jobs.lever.co/signal/5d866dff-b979-4a90-9a53-f581eee730d0?lever-
source=KeyValues)

\- Product Designer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/signal/4ad12dc0-e337-44bc-a995-3c7aa28...](https://jobs.lever.co/signal/4ad12dc0-e337-44bc-a995-3c7aa28f9d2d?lever-
source=KeyValues)

Tech Stack: iOS team: Swift & Objective-C. Android team: Java. Desktop team:
Electron, web stack (js, css, etc.). Server team: Java, AWS, devops.

Or send your resume to workwithus@signal.org

------
dgreisen
Open Law Library | REMOTE in USA | Head of Sales and Growth

Open Law Library is a technology-driven nonprofit that is building the
foundational government infrastructure for the next 50 years to improve
policy, citizen engagement, and government. We develop cutting-edge software
that converts the daily deluge of government legal documents into clean and
useable legal data in real-time. Governments use our comprehensive software
platform to draft, codify, and publish cryptographically-secure laws to ensure
preservation, authentication, and access for generations to come. Our open-
access publishing platform assures published laws are freely accessible,
aligning our interests with those of our government partners and their
citizens.

The successful Head of Sales and Growth candidate will report to the CEO and
will focus on new sales opportunity creation and execution. Our clients range
from small towns to cities, counties, states, and native American tribes. You
will be responsible for proactive outreach beginning with lead generation and
continuing through all phases of the sales process culminating in sale
win/close. As our first sales hire, you will shape our entire sales process
and, as we grow, you will have the opportunity to build out our entire sales
team.

Full job posting, requirements, and application instructions:
[http://www.openlawlib.org/careers/](http://www.openlawlib.org/careers/)

------
ajohnwellframe
Wellframe|Boston, MA | Onsite
[https://www.wellframe.com](https://www.wellframe.com). Wellframe helps
healthcare organizations support every aspect of health beyond the four walls
of care delivery. Come build the future of the medical care experience: ours,
yours, and the generations to come. Engineering Manager, Mobile: helps lead
the day-to-day development of our patient facing Android and iOS applications.
[https://jobs.lever.co/wellframe/e094d0c0-983c-475b-a420-4b44...](https://jobs.lever.co/wellframe/e094d0c0-983c-475b-a420-4b44d66117a8)

Director of Data Science: managing the team and leading day to day operations
of our Analytics and Data Science Team.
[https://jobs.lever.co/wellframe/c5ca7885-f959-47a8-a7a4-772c...](https://jobs.lever.co/wellframe/c5ca7885-f959-47a8-a7a4-772cfeb345c8)

Software Engineer: Develop a dashboard for care managers that prioritizes
patient follow-up based on rich data analysis of user activity patterns,
clinical protocols and behavior anomalies; working with Ruby on Rails, Python,
React, ES6, PostgreSQL.
[https://jobs.lever.co/wellframe/56618358-cee7-4845-b824-1d17...](https://jobs.lever.co/wellframe/56618358-cee7-4845-b824-1d17eb3f1745)

For more info or any questions, reach out to Ashley, ajohnson@wellframe.com

------
kristenatcitrus
Citrusbyte | Front End Engineer | Back End Engineer | Software Architect |
Designer | Full - Time, Remote + Benefits

Citrusbyte is a team of experts steeped in the theory and practice of
mathematics and computer science. This is the the core of our iterative,
hypothesis-driven process. We are craftspeople who build amazing products for
some of the largest global household names. We believe in cultivating a high
degree of leadership and technical excellence in all of our team members.
Together we build applications that solve our customers' business-critical
problems.

While we have offices in LA and New York, we work remotely with team members
around the world.

Experienced Front End Engineer:
[https://bit.ly/2BcsXl2](https://bit.ly/2BcsXl2) Experienced Back End Engineer
Java/React : [https://bit.ly/2UzEDqJ](https://bit.ly/2UzEDqJ) Solutions
Architect: [https://bit.ly/2EdRfhI](https://bit.ly/2EdRfhI) Product Designer:
[https://bit.ly/2QJI7Il](https://bit.ly/2QJI7Il)

To view all of our roles, please visit:
[https://citrusbyte.applytojob.com/apply](https://citrusbyte.applytojob.com/apply)

I would love to answer any questions. Please email kristen dot williams at
citrusbyte dot com

------
ivanche
Wirecard | Developers, QAs, PMs... | Munich (Aschheim), Germany | Full-time |
ONSITE | Visa | 65K+ EUR

We are Wirecard, a leading German FinTech company. Located in the beautiful
Munich/Aschheim and currently counting over 1200 employees there (and 4800
worldwide) we are looking for Software Engineers (Java, Spring), QA
specialists, Project Managers, Business Analysts, Network Administrators and
also Sales Managers, Account Managers, Designers and more! Full list of
positions is at
[https://www.wirecard.com/careers/jobs/](https://www.wirecard.com/careers/jobs/)
(please select Aschheim from the City dropdown)

What we offer

    
    
      Competitive salary, relocation bonus, end of year bonus
      Generous vacations - up to 30 working days per year
      Learning budget for courses, conferences, books
      Interesting projects which span all areas of card issuing, acquiring, risk analysis, mobile payments...
      Additional occupational health insurance
      On-site gym, free coffee and tea, subsidized lunch at several nearby cafeterias
      Incredible stability - we're one of 30 largest German companies, listed on DAX and current market cap is over 15 billion EUR
    

How to apply

Simply email me! I'm _ivan.milosavljevic AT wirecard.com_ and, being a
Software Engineer, I will help you directly from the trenches. Alternatively
you can apply through the link above. See you in Munich!

------
super_duper_fun
Kessel Run | Software Engineers, Product Managers, Product Designers | Boston
MA | ONSITE

Kessel Run is an organization that brings commercial software development best
practices into the Department of Defense. We focus on designing applications
that improve warfighter capabilities. Kessel Run product teams constantly
solve user pains through iterative processes of continuous feedback and
application deployment. We hire high-caliber airmen and civilians who aspire
to learn lean and agile development methodologies, to build software that our
users love, and to promote an open culture. Most importantly, we are looking
for individuals that can adapt to the latest technology practices to enhance
and revolutionize the way we fight and win wars. Kessel Runners work on
balanced teams consisting of product managers, product designers, and software
engineers. Each day you will pair with a colleague on your team to help solve
user pains and develop joyful software through user-centered design. We
release software at a pace that is unprecedented for the DoD by using
methodologies that are of higher quality, greater security, and better design.
The culture we foster drives creativity and a genuine, enjoyable work
environment.

Information on roles:
[https://kesselrun.af.mil/join](https://kesselrun.af.mil/join)

Express interest in joining the alliance with an email to:
kesselrunapplicants@gmail.com

~~~
mwcurry
Do you have citizenship requirements?

~~~
super_duper_fun
Yes! US Citizenship is required.

------
jeremiemv
Project Rōnin | Senior Software Engineer | San Mateo, CA | ONSITE |
[https://www.projectronin.com/](https://www.projectronin.com/)

We have an opportunity to truly impact the lives of millions of patients with
our intelligent care system. To do that, we are building a team that is
passionate about providing service to others in the best way we know how -
creating life-altering software. With real-world data, real-time symptom
management leveraging machine learning and a tool for clinicians to quickly
and intuitively view and restructure patient information, our platform is
allowing for truly individualized care for every patient.

You’d be one of the first engineers, working on the foundation of the product,
building it from scratch! We’re building a service-oriented architecture with
Ruby on Rails, React, Python, MySQL, Kafka, Heroku, Oracle, Docker, Kubernetes
(and React-Native). The API server will interact with the oncology interface,
the patient facing mobile applications as well as our data science tier.

Apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/projectronin/850e9dc0-cde6-4c61-aee7-0...](https://jobs.lever.co/projectronin/850e9dc0-cde6-4c61-aee7-07c37060b292?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HackerNews) or send us an email to
hiring@projectronin.com

(We’re also looking for a seasoned Product Manager, preferably with Healthcare
experience, as well a Designer)

------
dialpad
Dialpad | Full Stack Product Engineers | Backend Product Engineers | Frontend
Product Engineers | Vancouver, BC, Canada | San Francisco, CA, USA | $119,000
- 159,000 + benefits | Full-time | INTERNS | ONSITE |
[https://www.dialpad.com/](https://www.dialpad.com/)

Dialpad is the cloud based phone system that powers voice, video, and messages
all from a single platform. With a beautifully intuitive interface that works
on your existing devices, your phone system is finally as adaptable as your
team.

At Dialpad, we're a team of do-ers. A team that thinks outside the box and
when that doesn't work, we reinvent it. We don't settle for the status quo and
neither do the things we build. Led by the same minds behind Google Voice, we
build products that get businesses talking—whether it's across the hall,
street, or country.

With $120 million in funding from ICONIQ Capital, Google Ventures, Andreessen
Horowitz, Scale Ventures and other top VC’s Dialpad attracts top engineers
from companies like Microsoft and Google, and every member of our team plays
an essential role in creating dynamic products that doesn’t just combine
design and mobility but works with you wherever productivity may strike.

Stack: JS (Vue.js, Backbone), Python, Google Cloud

See the full job descriptions and apply here:
[https://www.dialpad.com/jobs](https://www.dialpad.com/jobs)

~~~
shahjay22
Thanks, I have applied for an internship role too.

~~~
dialpad
Great! We have also just opened up another position in May so if you are
interested in that please ping us at jobs@dialpad.com :)

------
bkolics
CS Disco | Software Engineer (QA Lead) | Austin, TX | Full-Time | Onsite |
Visa | [https://csdisco.com](https://csdisco.com)

CS Disco is a SaaS provider in the legal document discovery space. We are a
big data firm with close to 1,000 TB under our management. Our stack running
on AWS includes ELK, ECS, Lambdas and leverages machine learning / AI. Clients
are primarily based in the US, but we are now adding customers in Europe as
well. We are looking for a senior software engineer to work with us in a QA
lead capacity in one of our 2-pizza sized teams (each team has a few
developers, a designer, product manager and an engineer with a QA lead role).
The entire team is involved in testing, are responsible for product quality -
the QA lead acts as the test specialist, creates overall test strategy based
on risks and helps the team to get better in software testing in general. In
this position, you will be using programming languages such as Python, Java,
JavaScript, work in development environment hosted on AWS, leverage continuous
integration with Jenkins. You will also work with other engineers in thew QA
lead role to develop, extend, maintain the existing automation framework.

You can apply at [https://www.csdisco.com/careers/sw-engineer-qa-
lead-2](https://www.csdisco.com/careers/sw-engineer-qa-lead-2)

Feel free ping me directly at @bkolics on Twitter or via e-mail at
bertold@csdisco.com

------
amlopez
Adobe is changing the world through digital experiences. We give everyone -
from emerging artists to global brands - everything they need to design and
deliver exceptional digital experiences. Adobe’s Marketing Cloud Platform is a
once in a lifetime opportunity for engineers to build core services that will
be used by all Marketing Cloud solutions for achieving their business goals.
We currently have 3 openings within Identity Services. Identity Services
builds consumer Identity Graph that links consumer identities across devices
and across customer's systems, to create a wholistic consumer profile for
marketing & analytics. Manager role:
[https://adobe.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/external_experienced/job...](https://adobe.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/external_experienced/job..).
Sr Engineer (requires previous ML experience):
[https://adobe.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/external_experienced/job...](https://adobe.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/external_experienced/job..).
Sr Engineer (no ML experience required):
[https://adobe.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/external_experienced/job...](https://adobe.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/external_experienced/job..).
For more information, you can email me directly at amlopez@adobe.com

------
SongtrustTalent
Songtrust| Senior Product Designer | New York City | Full-Time | Onsite |
songtrust.com

Songtrust is the world's largest global royalty collection service and
publishing administrator, enabling nearly 150,000 songwriters and over 20,000
publishers to collect their publishing royalties worldwide for over 1,000,000
copyrights. Our industry-leading online solutions help songwriters, artists,
managers, labels, and publishers simplify music rights management including
the administration of music publishing assets, performing rights, and digital
licensing.

We are looking for a Senior Product Designer to make a giant impact on our
entire company and collaborate with our Product and Engineering teams. Our
team has built solutions that empower songwriters all over the world and it’s
time to take those solutions to the next level. You will be tackling the
industry’s most complex problems with your UX skills while creating delightful
consumer facing products which will change the way songwriters make a living
globally. We are in search for someone who is excited about completely
disrupting an old industry top to bottom through user-centric design.

If you are interested in learning more about our team and our mission, please
email tcowan@songtrust.com or send in an application to:
[https://www.songtrust.com/jobs?gh_jid=4116785002](https://www.songtrust.com/jobs?gh_jid=4116785002).

------
MarkMc
Springbok Solutions Ltd | Singapore | Full Time | REMOTE

I'm looking to fill two programming roles - both are full-time remote, but you
must be able to work at least 4 hours during Singapore office hours (ie. 9am
to 5pm, Monday to Friday). You'll be doing remote pair programming during this
time, so you must have excellent English and a good internet connection.

Role 1: C++ / Objective C++ Programmer for Feather Apps - [https://Feather-
Apps.com](https://Feather-Apps.com)

You will help extend Google's Flutter library to run smoothly on macOS and
Windows. You'll also develop the front-end Flutter app in Dart, and the back-
end service in Java (Tomcat with AWS Aurora DB). Compensation may include
equity in the Feather platform which has enormous growth potential. Apply to:
jobs@feather-apps.com

Role 2: Java Programmer for Solar Accounts -
[https://www.SolarAccounts.co.uk](https://www.SolarAccounts.co.uk)

This is a client-server accounting application with SWT Java desktop client
and Java tomcat server. The focus is on security - it is the only accounting
software to offer end-to-end encryption of financial data. You must have
excellent object-oriented design skills. You'll be adding features to the the
SWT Java client, updating the website, and developing a port to Android and
iOS using Flutter and J2Objc. Apply to: jobs@solaraccounts.co.uk

------
AnchorFM
Anchor | Backend Engineer, Android Engineer | New York, NY | ONSITE

Our mission is to democratize podcasting. We believe that regardless of
background or experience level, everyone should be able to have their voice
heard. We’re making this a reality by building tools that allow anyone to make
a podcast from start to finish, publish it on major platforms such as: Apple
Podcasts, Spotify, and Google Podcasts with one tap, and monetize their
content through sponsorship matching. As a result, the flood of shows people
have created using Anchor — which now account for a third of all new podcasts
created in the world — are representing a more diverse community than
podcasting has ever seen before.

As an early member of Anchor’s engineering team, you’ll play a critical role
in helping us define the future of podcasting. You’ll get to work alongside a
cross-functional team of engineering, product, content, and community team
members. Our Android platform, specifically, was named a Play Store Best App
in 2017 and was recently awarded a Material Design award by Google Design:
[https://design.google/library/material-design-
awards-2018/](https://design.google/library/material-design-awards-2018/)

Tech stack: React/Redux, Node.js, Postgres, and Kotlin on the Android side

Apply here: [https://anchor.fm/jobs](https://anchor.fm/jobs) or send us an
email at jobs@anchor.fm

------
moonjoAWS
AWS Redshift | Palo Alto, CA or Seattle, WA | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://aws.amazon.com/redshift/](https://aws.amazon.com/redshift/) We
switched off one of the world's largest, if not the largest, Oracle data
warehouse and moved it over to Redshift. There are unique challenges with
scale and elasticity due to our customers demands. Work with some of the
smartest and humble engineers in the industry. Email: moonjo@amazon.com to
learn more.

------
vnchr
StockX | Detroit | Full-time ONSITE |
[https://stockx.com/jobs](https://stockx.com/jobs)

From HR:

 _StockX is the world’s first 'stock market of things' for high-demand,
limited edition sneakers, streetwear, watches, and handbags. Launching in
2016, our live marketplace allows users to anonymously buy and sell limited
edition consumer products with stock market-like visibility._

From an engineer:

    
    
      - Kanye West, Snoop Dogg and Ice Cube all visited our offices in the last month. Snoop took pictures with people. 
      - We're well funded, growing fast. Just closed Detroit's largest VC round ($44MM from GV, Battery). 
      - Engineering team is doubling to 120ish in the next 6 months.
      - Link above has some job descriptions and ways to apply.
      - Our edge team is doing cool stuff with serverless. We're over a billion invocations of our lambda functions a month. 
    

Tech StackX:

    
    
      - Clients: iOS with Swift + Android moving from Java to Kotlin + React/Redux on web 
      - Edge/Serverless: Cloudflare (workers are coming!), AWS API Gateway, AWS Lambdas (Node.js), DynamoDB/Redis for caching 
      - Backend: PHP/MySQL moving to Node.js and Go microservices with Kubernetes, Redis, Postgres, other things
      - DevOps: AWS! Terraform! So many things! 
      - Other: Really depends on the team. There's autonomy to try new things. What do you want to use?

------
ifuller1
Careers page: [https://freetrade.io/careers/](https://freetrade.io/careers/)

Location: London, UK, ONSITE

We’re Freetrade.io and we’re building an investment product that will empower
millions of users to invest into the companies they believe in - without large
fees or industry jargon. Instead of VC funding, we’ve raised over £4 million
through Crowdcube - meaning our investors are our users and our community.

We’re hiring across the engineering team. As well as building an Android App
to sit alongside our current iOS App, we’re building new data and trading
platforms. Some of our current roles include:

\- Senior Android Engineer:
[https://www.workable.com/j/61E51094B9](https://www.workable.com/j/61E51094B9)
(Kotlin Android)

\- Senior Engineer, Growth:
[https://www.workable.com/j/A687D2A8BA](https://www.workable.com/j/A687D2A8BA)
(React, iOS, Android, Typescript…)

\- Principal Software Engineer:
[https://www.workable.com/j/7976F658E5](https://www.workable.com/j/7976F658E5)
(Systems Design, Typescript, iOS, Android…)

We’re language-agnostic, encouraging engineers to work outside of their
expertise. In other words, don’t be put off if you don’t see your skillset.
Strong engineers of any discipline - get in touch!

------
polymathv
Polymath Ventures | Onsite | Full-Stack Developer | Bogotá, Colombia | Full-
time | Visa arrangements

Polymath Ventures ([https://polymathv.com](https://polymathv.com)) is a
company builder designed for emerging markets. We build innovative, game-
changing companies that serve the needs of the fast-growing middle class.

We have grown tremendously over the last 6 years of operation, with 8 ventures
launched and over 300 amazing staff across our portfolio. Our portfolio
ventures are platform businesses that take existing everyday offline behaviour
and bring it onto digital platforms that offer user-centred UX, collect
structured data and leverage powerful algorithms to increase the productivity
of our service providers.

We are currently looking for passionate and talented full-stack developers
with +2 years experience that are hungry to learn and grow at 3 of our high
impact ventures:

Autolab - [https://autolab.com.co/](https://autolab.com.co/) Táximo -
[http://www.taximo.co/](http://www.taximo.co/) Vincu Ventas –
[https://vincu.com](https://vincu.com)

If you're interested and think you could be a fit, apply here:
[https://jobs.polymathv.com/5c70f1cc1](https://jobs.polymathv.com/5c70f1cc1)

~~~
diegorbaquero
What are salaries like?

------
nicholaspurdy54
Imperva/Prevoty | Redwood Shores, CA or Los Angeles, CA | Software Engineer |
Full-time, permanent | [https://www.prevoty.com/](https://www.prevoty.com/)
[https://www.imperva.com/](https://www.imperva.com/)

Prevoty is looking for a talented Senior Software Engineers to join our Java
team. As a Senior Software Engineer, you will play a central role in the
design and development of our Java products. The ideal candidate will have a
passion for development, a drive to fully understand the inner workings of
each of the technologies they utilize, and a strong background in Java
profiling and instrumentation.

Prevoty/Imperva in LA and SF are hiring for several roles for pur Java Team
and/or QA Team. Here are a couple links to the postings -

[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3560fkwf](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3560fkwf)
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3h60fkwr](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3h60fkwr)
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3360fkwd](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3360fkwd)

If interested here is the careers site -
[https://www.prevoty.com/about/careers](https://www.prevoty.com/about/careers)

Keywords - JAVA REMOTE VISA

------
samsarainc
Samsara | San Francisco, CA, and San Jose, CA | Onsite |
[https://www.samsara.com](https://www.samsara.com) Samsara builds sensor
systems that combine wireless sensors with easy-to-use software to help
businesses of all sizes bring their physical operations online. We aim to make
sensors easy to deploy and their data easy to consume, so our customers can
deploy them by the millions and in places they've never been used before. To
learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is the
right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/samsara](https://www.keyvalues.com/samsara)

Some of our open positions: | (New Grad) Software Engineer | (Intern) Software
Engineer | Engineering Manager | Software Engineer, Backend Infrastructure |
Software Engineer, Embedded Systems | Software Engineer, Frontend | Software
Engineer, Full-Stack | Software Engineer, Full-Stack | Software Engineer,
Full-Stack Infrastructure | Software Engineer, Mobile Infrastructure |
Software Engineer, Reliability | Software Engineer, Web Application Security

Tech Stack: We use Golang for our backend, Typescript and React for our web
client, GraphQL to fetch data from our backend, and React Native for our
mobile app. Direct experience with these technologies is not required.

To see our full list, visit:
[https://www.samsara.com/jobs](https://www.samsara.com/jobs)

------
tomwphillips
Fluidly | London, UK | ONSITE | Data Engineer, Python Engineer, Data
Scientist, Full Stack Engineer

We want to solve the biggest problem facing businesses – poor cashflow. We use
technology to provide real-time cashflow forecasting and automated credit
control.

We recently closed a £5M funding round led by Nyca Partners [1]. We're one of
Wired's hottest European startups [2] and have received numerous industry
awards. We're hiring across the team, in particular in engineering and data
science.

We're a friendly and enthusiastic team using GCP, AWS and Heroku. We're about
to go all-in on stream processing on GCP, so we're especially interested in
people with experience in streaming. In data science, we use statistical and
ML models to forecast time series and solve other problems within business
finance.

For more info and to apply visit [https://fluidly-
london.workable.com](https://fluidly-london.workable.com).

If you have any questions before applying, feel free to email me at
tom.phillips@fluidly.com.

[1]: [https://fluidly.com/blog/fluidly-raises-a-5m-series-a-
round/](https://fluidly.com/blog/fluidly-raises-a-5m-series-a-round/) [2]:
[https://www.wired.co.uk/article/best-startups-in-
london-2018](https://www.wired.co.uk/article/best-startups-in-london-2018)

------
yavi
Alpha | New York City/NYC SoHo | Fullstack Engineer, Senior Fullstack
Engineer, Machine Learning / NLP Engineer | ONSITE, FULL-TIME | $100 - $180k |
[https://alphahq.com](https://alphahq.com) We believe the path towards
building better products involves more and faster experimentation. Alpha is an
insights platform that enables teams to make data-driven decisions about
products, users, and new markets. Users of our insights platform ask plain
English questions and get back supporting data in hours or days, not weeks or
months. On the engineering front we're currently looking for both full-stack
software engineers and ML/NLP specialists.

Our stack: - Ruby - Node - MongoDB - PostgreSQL - Redis - Vue.js - AWS -
Heroku

For more info check out the official posting (be sure to mention HN!):

Machine Learning / NLP Engineer:
[https://alphahq.workable.com/jobs/779039](https://alphahq.workable.com/jobs/779039)

Full Stack Engineer:
[https://alphahq.workable.com/jobs/854089](https://alphahq.workable.com/jobs/854089)

Senior Full Stack Engineer:
[https://alphahq.workable.com/jobs/760511](https://alphahq.workable.com/jobs/760511)

Feel free to also direct questions about the roles to yair [ at ] alphahq.com

------
AaronM
Lumin Digital | Senior Site Reliability Engineer | San Ramon CA | Onsite or
Remote [US Only]

Lumin Digital ([https://lumindigital.com](https://lumindigital.com)) exists to
build a vibrant and sustaining environment where creative people can do
meaningful work. We build online banking software that allows credit unions to
connect with their members and compete with the big banks. We have three core
values (Trust, Respect, and Boldness). We want to foster an environment where
people feel like they are doing meaningful work, are productive, and have the
ability to take risks and learn from failure.

We are looking to grow the SRE team to make that happen. Our primary goal is
to engineer solutions that will allow us to deliver a robust application, as
frequently as possible to our customers. This includes things like automated
blue/green deployments with rollback, and automated testing (integration,
performance, security, reliability). Some of the tools we currently use to
accomplish those goals -AWS -Jenkins -Python -Node.js -Kubernetes -Promethues
-ELK

We offer -Health/Dental/Vision -Unlimited Vacation -Yearly Performance Bonus
-401k Match -Free Lunch per diem if working onsite -Gym Membership if working
onsite -Well stocked kitchen

If you are interested in learning more, send an email to
careers@lumindigital.com and mention this post in the subject.
[https://lumindigital.com/](https://lumindigital.com/)

------
ska2
Zattoo | Video Encoding and Streaming Engineer | Berlin, Germany | ONSITE |
Full-time | [https://zattoo.com](https://zattoo.com)

About Zattoo: At Zattoo we want to create a new TV experience, independent
from location, time and device. Since our start in 2006, we bring a huge
selection of sport events, movies and TV series to the favourite devices of
our users. In addition, our B2B team delivers TV and VOD solutions to cable
operators, internet service providers and many others, thus positioning Zattoo
as a top notch technology partner.

The Role: We are looking for a Video Encoding and Streaming Engineer. As a
member of the video team you are keeping our video backend up to date by
maintaining existing components and implementing improvements. There are lots
of exciting topics on the horizon (UHD/HDR, low latency streaming, HTTP/2,
content aware encoding, AV1, etc) which will be part of your work. You should
bring your own ideas on how to further optimize the architecture and help
extending the capabilities of our system every day. You should be curious
about the inner works of video encoding and streaming and be able to think and
operate at scale.

Apply through:
[https://zattoo.com/company/en/jobs/#job-161264](https://zattoo.com/company/en/jobs/#job-161264)

------
techpd
PagerDuty | San Francisco | Toronto | Remote

PagerDuty is the leading digital operations management platform for
organizations. Over 10,000 enterprises and small to mid-size organizations
globally trust PagerDuty to improve digital operations, drive revenue,
mitigate threats, protect assets, and delight customers. We were included in
the 2017 Deloitte Technology Fast 500 for the second year in a row, Inc. 500
and Forbes Cloud 100 lists as well as the 2018 Best Places to Work in the Bay
Area.

We're hiring for a number of roles: Senior Software Engineer | San Francisco,
Toronto, Remote
[https://jobs.lever.co/pagerduty/6f501ae4-a5ef-46d0-955a-d341...](https://jobs.lever.co/pagerduty/6f501ae4-a5ef-46d0-955a-d3417b147b9b)

Senior Database Automation Engineer | San Francisco, Toronto, Remote
[https://jobs.lever.co/pagerduty/1c2ac0da-1499-4e17-9de9-0899...](https://jobs.lever.co/pagerduty/1c2ac0da-1499-4e17-9de9-08995687ab3c)

Senior iOS Engineer | Toronto [https://jobs.lever.co/pagerduty/e8eb05ff-
adf0-4f10-a26d-d563...](https://jobs.lever.co/pagerduty/e8eb05ff-
adf0-4f10-a26d-d5637234ed92)

And many more:
[https://www.pagerduty.com/careers/](https://www.pagerduty.com/careers/)

------
cstefanovici
SportsRecruits | Brooklyn, NY | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://sportsrecruits.com](https://sportsrecruits.com)

SportsRecruits is the platform that provides clubs, players, and their
families with access to every college coach in the country. Club organizations
use our platform to empower their players in the recruiting process and
oversee their efforts and communication with complete transparency.
Connections made on the platform have resulted in commitments to the best
academic and athletic institutions across the country.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/sportsrecruits](https://www.keyvalues.com/sportsrecruits)

Here are our open roles:

\- Full Stack Software Engineer - Laravel/VueJS:
[https://sportsrecruitsllc.applytojob.com/apply/Wq3GmXc4oe/Fu...](https://sportsrecruitsllc.applytojob.com/apply/Wq3GmXc4oe/Full-
Stack-Software-Engineer-LaravelVueJS?ref=keyvalues)

\- SEO Engineer:
[https://sportsrecruitsllc.applytojob.com/apply/0KOg1Zg9C0/SE...](https://sportsrecruitsllc.applytojob.com/apply/0KOg1Zg9C0/SEO-
Engineer?ref=keyvalues)

Tech Stack: PHP, Laravel, Vue.js, MySQL, MongoDB, Redis, node.js, Gulp, Sass,
Jenkins

------
nischal123
Klarity (YC S18) | NLP/ML Engineer | FULL-TIME | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE |
[https://klaritylaw.com](https://klaritylaw.com)

Klarity is building AI that replaces lawyers. Our product analyzes contracts
and makes changes our users need so that they can sign much faster. We have
multiple paying enterprise customers that are using us on a daily basis,
including a $100B+ Public Software company and one of the world’s largest
Private Equity firms. We are founded by MIT and Harvard Law graduates and
raised a large seed round from the worlds top angel investors.

We are looking for a brilliant NLP Engineer to join our core team. You will
love this job if you: (1) Thrive in small teams (employee #5!) (2) Want to
build and own a big chunk of the code base (3) Hate doing the same thing over
and over again (4) Enjoy research but also enjoy churning out production
quality code (5) Will do whatever it takes to solve the problem (such as using
regexes instead of a DNN)

Our stack: Python (scikit, pytorch, spacy), Docker, AWS

You ideally have: (1) CS/STEM Bachelors/Masters (2) 2-4 years experience
building NLP products (3) Familiarity with Information Extraction & Sequence
labeling

Nice to haves: (1) Experience designing data annotation pipelines (2) Interest
in linguistics (3) Experience with common NLP libraries (both deep and
otherwise :) )

If you’re interested, please email me (cofounder and CTO) at
nischal@klaritylaw.com

------
rryyan
M1 Finance | Senior Product & UX Designer | Chicago, IL | Full-Time | Onsite

M1 Finance is reinventing the tools you use to invest, borrow, and spend your
money. We’ve built a unique, no-fee investment brokerage that automates
trading into your custom portfolio of stocks using fractional shares, and a
flexible portfolio line of credit that lets you borrow instantly at a super-
low rate — but that’s just the beginning. Learn more about us at
[https://m1finance.com](https://m1finance.com).

We’re seeking a Senior Product & UX Designer to join us full-time in Chicago,
IL and take the lead role in defining the end-to-end design of our iOS,
Android, and web applications. Our product already enjoys great reviews and
our business is growing quickly, but we have ambitious goals, and this person
will be charged with elevating our product design to the next level. We are
looking for someone with talent and experience focused on designing concepts,
flows, and interfaces that deliver powerful capabilities to users in a simple
and intuitive way.

If you’re interested in our mission and want to work on a great product with
great people, please apply!

[https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/M1Finance/743999679696773-s...](https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/M1Finance/743999679696773-senior-
product-ux-designer)

------
agib
Greenhouse Software | Engineering Manager | New York, NY | $170,000.00 -
$185,000.00 | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://engineering.greenhouse.io/](https://engineering.greenhouse.io/)

Greenhouse's fast growth and focus on continuous improvement is driving us to
hire more Engineering Managers to build out new teams. Our Engineering
Managers are both technical and managerial, so you will use both sides of your
brain: writing and reviewing code, designing systems, growing the team,
running planning sessions, and mentoring.

In this role you will be given the opportunity to build and run a team of
full-stack developers from scratch under your unique vision. Our developers
are using Ruby on Rails, Javascript and React, with some services written in
Golang, Clojure, and Elixir. You will get to make an impact at a SaaS company
committed to testing, Agile best practices, and continuous improvement.

We offer a full slate of benefits, including competitive salaries, stock
options, medical, dental, vision, life and disability coverages, FSA, HSA,
flexible vacation, commuter benefits, a 401K plan, and a parental leave
program. And... we offer some not-so-standard, extra-fun benefits, including
learning & development stipends, adoption and fertility benefits, an employee
discount platform, and of course, fully stocked fridges and cold brew on tap.

See the full job description and apply here:
[https://grnh.se/0f5c49b01](https://grnh.se/0f5c49b01)

------
rntrg
The Motley Fool | Lakewood, CO (Denver) | Onsite, Full-time |
[https://careers.fool.com/openings/](https://careers.fool.com/openings/)

The Motley Fool is expanding our tech team in Lakewood, CO. We are looking for
a 2-3 full-stack Python/Django developers to expand upon our new personal
finance brand, The Ascent ([https://www.fool.com/the-
ascent/](https://www.fool.com/the-ascent/)), and to build out a new real
estate investment brand with the team here. We also have a few open positions
for Python/Django and ASP.Net/C# developers in Alexandria VA working with our
product, commerce, and services teams.

Our purpose at The Motley Fool is to help people get Smarter, Happier, and
Richer. We educate people on everything from how to choose the best credit
card, to how to make the most of their 401(k). The Economist has called The
Motley Fool "an ethical oasis" within the financial industry, and we are
looking to expand our unique brand of advice to even more kinds of financial
conundrums.

You can see our current openings on our careers site
[https://careers.fool.com/openings/](https://careers.fool.com/openings/).

We have a lot of non-technical job openings as well, tell your friends!

------
cordellyee
Italic.com | Full-stack, Front-end, Head of Marketing, Business Development,
and more | Los Angeles, CA | $120-150k + equity | ONSITE, FULL-TIME

Just founded this year, Italic is a marketplace where you can shop directly
from the world’s best factories. We're bridging global supply and demand to
create independence for suppliers and value for consumers. E.g. buying
handbags from Prada’s factory without the logo. Factories make more profit,
buyers save money but same luxury quality. We're a band of rebels from
technology and retail, inspired by both tradition and technology, with a
hellbent desire to reinvent the industry for the betterment of all, not just
the few.

Our product team hails from well-loved brands like Calvin Klein, Armani,
Patagonia, & Arc'teryx. Our tech team comes from Snapchat, Shopify, Pinterest.
We're backed by top investors including Comcast, Global Founders Capital,
Index, Ludlow, and the founders of Coinbase, Behance, TravelBank, & Hush.

Very recently raised $13M Series A. Founder was Thiel fellow, YC S15, and
raised big money. We’ve been covered in Vox, AdWeek, Glossy and more coming
up. Great time to join a small all-star team :)

Drop me a note cordell(@)italic.com or apply online
([https://jobs.lever.co/italic](https://jobs.lever.co/italic)) if this sounds
cool/fun/interesting!

------
jhfarrant
BBOXX | Software Engineer | London | Onsite BBOXX provides affordable energy
to off grid customers in sub-Saharan Africa using an innovative IOT based
solar kit combined with cashless digital payments. We are looking for
experienced developers to maintain and break our back-office solution into
focused micro services.

Apply:
[https://bboxx.workable.com/jobs/774071](https://bboxx.workable.com/jobs/774071)

About BBOXX

Lack of energy access in sub-Saharan Africa is a significant problem, with
more than 600 million people currently without mains electricity supply. In
Rwanda, 9.5 million people or 81% of the population cannot access mains
electricity, which has a negative impact on quality of life and limits
people's chances of achieving economic prosperity.

BBOXX is helping to address this issue by providing off-grid communities in
developing countries with affordable solar energy solutions. BBOXX customers
typically use a Pay-As-You-Go payment method, which enables very low income
customers access to electricity at home that they would otherwise not be able
to afford. To date BBOXX has installed more than 150,000 solar systems and
provided around 750,000 people with access to energy.

Check out our impact here
[http://www.bboxx.co.uk/customers/](http://www.bboxx.co.uk/customers/)

------
zbear
Moveworks.ai | Mountain View | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://www.moveworks.ai](https://www.moveworks.ai)

Moveworks is a well-funded Enterprise AI SaaS company in Mountain View (we're
soon to open an SF office too), founded by Google, Facebook, Stanford, and
Tsinghua alumni.

We are an engineering-driven company that's changing the paradigm of IT
support through our cutting-edge platform with machine learning at its core.

Shoot me an email at zcastillo@moveworks.ai with your resume or LinkedIn
profile. We're looking for talented engineers for the following roles:

\- (URGENT) Customer Success Engineer -
[https://jobs.lever.co/moveworks.ai/3ed91101-6672-4e82-863b-1...](https://jobs.lever.co/moveworks.ai/3ed91101-6672-4e82-863b-1b705b87457d?lever-
via=UDUSC0JwxV)

\- Software Engineer, Platform -
[https://jobs.lever.co/moveworks.ai/5e473539-c558-4eee-
ae2c-d...](https://jobs.lever.co/moveworks.ai/5e473539-c558-4eee-
ae2c-d558065eff3e?lever-via=UDUSC0JwxV)

\- Software Engineer, Machine Learning -
[https://jobs.lever.co/moveworks.ai/4432826e-de90-4d6c-951e-b...](https://jobs.lever.co/moveworks.ai/4432826e-de90-4d6c-951e-b1c899105811?lever-
via=UDUSC0JwxV)

------
chanfest22
CoinTracker (YC W18) | Full Stack Engineer | San Francisco | Full-time |
ONSITE | [https://cointracker.io](https://cointracker.io) CoinTracker is a
portfolio & tax manager for cryptocurrency.

We are working on making cryptocurrency easier to use for the common person.
We have built a portfolio tracking system and tax filing service (works with
local filing rules in US, Canada, Australia, UK). Next up, we are expanding
the tax service and adding accounting functionality as well.

Ultimately, we think an individual should be able to move their money anywhere
in the world instantly at any time without having to be at the mercy of a
third party. We believe that being the true owner of your money and other
digital assets is a powerful idea. If this excites you, please let us know!

Some Facts About CoinTracker:

    
    
      * Tracking over $300M in crypto assets across 50,000+ connected exchange accounts
      * Profitable
      * Funded by YC, Initialized Capital (Coinbase’s first seed investor), Juan Benet (Filecoin), and other great angels
      * https://techcrunch.com/2018/04/10/cointracker-raises-1-5m

Job Description: [https://angel.co/cointracker/jobs/355974-founding-
engineer](https://angel.co/cointracker/jobs/355974-founding-engineer)

------
agermain
Twitter | Boston, MA | Data Scientist-Applied Research | Full-time | Onsite |
Visa

Who We Are:

Our mission at Twitter Cortex is to empower internal teams by providing a
machine learning platform and modeling expertise and by unifying, educating,
and advancing the state of the art in ML technologies within Twitter. Within
Cortex, the Boston Product Modeling team works on applying ML modeling
approaches that can have dramatic impact on core areas of the product. As an
example, we have recently been involved in ML approaches to ensure healthy
conversations on Twitter.

We use machine learning, statistical modeling, data mining, time series
modeling, and many other analytical techniques, we build prototypes, and we
perform experiments — all applied at the scale of Twitter.

Requirements:

\- Masters or PhD dealing with quantitative analysis or commensurate work
experience \- Strong hands-on proficiency with at least one programming
language such as Python, R, Java, Scala. \- Experience using large scale
quantitative customer data analysis to solve problems and answer questions \-
Experience with data visualization \- Experience with social network data a
plus

Check out the opening here: [https://careers.twitter.com/en/work-for-
twitter/201812/data-...](https://careers.twitter.com/en/work-for-
twitter/201812/data-scientist-applied-research-cortex1.html)

------
whafro
PathAI | Boston, MA | [https://pathai.com](https://pathai.com)

PathAI is looking for an Director of Engineering to help lead our work to
detect cancer faster and more accurately while paving the way toward
personalized medicine. We're also looking for individual contributors to our
application engineering, platform engineering, and design engineering (front-
end development) teams as well.

We're working with a modern stack using Python/Django/Flask/DRF, alongside a
Vue-powered front-end. Services are containerized, and we do our best to have
a great engineering environment alongside our regulatory and compliance
efforts. We're a technology company working within healthcare, not a
healthcare company trying to leverage technology.

This role in particular will be helping build and lead our application
engineering team, which works at the python/postgres layer to provide services
for software-based medical devices, customers via the front-end, and internal
teams. The team is five people today, and expected to grow through the short-
to-mid term.

Work alongside a diverse set of expert technologists, computational
biologists, and computer vision scientists – if you're intellectually curious,
it's an amazing environment to be in. We're well-funded with strong revenue
and growth.

Check out our open positions at
[https://www.pathai.com/careers/](https://www.pathai.com/careers/).

~~~
misthop
Are any of your roles remote friendly?

------
madmax108
Tact.AI | Bangalore, India & Redwood City, CA | Full-time | Onsite

At Tact ([https://tact.ai](https://tact.ai)), we're building the next
generation of AI-driven enterprise sales SAAS. Tact.AI is the world’s first
mobile sales productivity suite. Our device-native, conversational platform is
used by Fortune 500 companies to transform the daily sales experience in the
field and maximize the value of their CRM investments. Tact.AI brings together
state of the art conversational AI built on a platform with a razor sharp
focus on scalability and extensibility, tied together by a UX-first approach.

The India Center of Tact.AI (which I’m an early engineer at) was set up in
July 2018, with a focus on bringing together engineering talent to take
Tact.AI to the next level, in terms of features, capabilities and scale, while
building up on the culture of inclusion that we have always prided itself
upon.

We are funded by Accel, Redpoint, Comcast, Amazon, Salesforce, Upfront &
Microsoft Ventures (and have been covered by TechCrunch. Forbes, VentureBeat,
you-name-it)

We’re hiring across the board and looking for NLP Engineers, Backend
Engineers, Android/iOS/WPF Developers, Product Management, and DevOps as we
scale up the India centre, but same roles are also welcome in Redwood City.

To apply: Y2FyZWVycy1pbmRpYUB0YWN0LmFpIA== (or feel free to AMA)

~~~
pra123
Hi, I would like to apply for the senior Android developer position.Can you
please share some more details about it

~~~
madmax108
Of course. Email is in the original post. Reach out and let's talk more :)

(Mention HN somewhere in your mail so I know it's you)

------
alienhard
Scribd | Technical Engineering Managers - Search Team and Web Frontend Team |
San Francisco | Onsite | VISA

Scribd is a reading subscription that gives you access to the best books,
audiobooks, magazines, and more. Our mission is to re-imagine the way the
world reads. We are one of the oldest YC startups (YC ’06), operating one of
the largest Ruby on Rails sites.

We’re looking for someone who is experienced in leading, coaching and
mentoring software development teams that deliver stable, high-quality
software. You have a strong technical background and are able to contribute to
planning and design discussions, and believe in building teams and practices
that scale. You can motivate and instill a strong sense of ownership and pride
in your team. You know and care about software engineering standards and
methodologies. You know how to make this team shine and by extension, all of
Scribd.

We are a small team which means you can have a ton of impact and bring in your
own ideas. Scribd has a very friendly, engineering-driven company culture with
great perks for employees. We are ambitious but at the same time we value a
good work life balance. In general we care way more about your personality and
hacking skills than what languages you’ve used so far. We have hired a bunch
of people from these threads, including myself. If you have any questions you
can reach out to me directly at adrian at scribd.com or better yet apply
directly at
[https://www.scribd.com/about/engineering](https://www.scribd.com/about/engineering)

------
modlinska
Amazon Alexa | Data Engineer, BI Engineer, Software Engineer, Technical PM |
Santa Barbara, CA | ONSITE

Alexa is Amazon’s groundbreaking virtual assistant designed for voice
interactions. We believe voice is the most natural interface for interacting
with technology across many domains. We are looking for multiple roles to join
our Analytics team located in beautiful Santa Barbara, CA.

Our 4 opening roles are highly visible across the organization. They require
familiarity with AWS technologies, strong communication and technical skills,
and expertise in big data ETL.

To apply, check out our openings:
[https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/616470/data-engineer-
alexa](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/616470/data-engineer-alexa)
[https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/735018/business-
intelligence...](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/735018/business-intelligence-
engineer) [https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/679696/technical-program-
man...](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/679696/technical-program-manager)
[https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/737188/software-
development-...](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/737188/software-development-
engineer-amazon-alexa-analytics)

And email me at miknguy at amazon dot com with your outlined interests and
expertise.

------
rahulj51
GoEuro | Data Engineer | Berlin, Germany | Full-Time | ONSITE | VISA &
RELOCATION | "[https://www.goeuro.com/](https://www.goeuro.com/)

GoEuro is one of Europe’s fastest growing travel companies backed by 20
million monthly users and the world’s leading tech investors. With GoEuro you
can compare and book trains, buses and flights to anywhere in Europe with one
simple search, on mobile, app or desktop. We recently got a new round of
funding -
[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-10-23/goldman-b...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-10-23/goldman-
backed-goeuro-raises-150-million-in-kinnevik-led-round)

We are looking for a data engineer to join the BI Platform team. Our team is
responsible for developing the engineering infrastructure and platform for
business intelligence and data science at GoEuro. As a data engineer, you will
get the opportunity to shape the future of data-driven decision-making at
GoEuro by enabling the BI analysts, data scientists and other stakeholders to
draw insights from our data.

Tech Stack: SQL, Python, Scala, Java, Apache Spark, Redshift, BigQuery,
Distributed data storage and processing

For more information, including how to apply, please visit our careers page
for this position:

[http://goeuro.com/jobs?gh_jid=184730&gh_jid=184730](http://goeuro.com/jobs?gh_jid=184730&gh_jid=184730)

------
whoadave
CitizenNet (Conde Nast) | PureScript Developers (Front-end / Full-stack) |
Onsite in Los Angeles, and remote (depending on role)

CitizenNet is at the intersection of big data, data visualization, and
marketing. Using the latest patented technologies, we have grown to be the
leading social advertising platform in entertainment. With a database of
nearly 800 million users, our prediction algorithms can match what marketers
can do, but at a much larger scale.

What we're working on building next: a broad set of innovative features to
help publishers generate new revenue streams from high-quality content;
features include order management systems, dynamic forms, real-time
collaboration, and more

\- Lead/Senior PureScript Dev [https://angel.co/citizennet/jobs/461609-senior-
front-end-ful...](https://angel.co/citizennet/jobs/461609-senior-front-end-
fullstack-developer-purescript)

\- Junior PureScript Dev [https://angel.co/citizennet/jobs/437899-front-end-
fullstack-...](https://angel.co/citizennet/jobs/437899-front-end-fullstack-
developer-purescript)

Full list of jobs at CitizenNet (dev and non-dev):
[https://angel.co/citizennet/jobs](https://angel.co/citizennet/jobs)

------
dlngdn
Rescale | San Francisco | ONSITE |
[https://jobs.lever.co/rescale](https://jobs.lever.co/rescale) Rescale offers
a software platform and hardware infrastructure for companies to perform
scientific and engineering simulation. (We're an HPC Cloud Platform)

We are a Y Combinator startup with top investors: Jeff Bezos, Paul Graham,
Marc Andreessen, Richard Branson, Peter Thiel, & a bunch of others. We have
about 80 employees scattered around the world, with about 15 software
developers all located in San Francisco. The company still feels small and
everyone is pretty tight. Work atmosphere is fun & friendly.

We recently closed Series B ($32MM), just moved into a new office a couple
weeks ago. All departments are hiring. It's exciting, a lot of opportunity,
interesting technical problems to solve, definitely a good time to join. Devs
that come in now will have the opportunity to have a big impact on the future
of our company, our code & our culture.

We're currently looking for: Senior Backend Engineer, Senior Frontend
Engineer, Senior DevOps Engineer, Software Engineer, Senior HPC Engineer, Data
Engineer, HPC Engineer, Platform and Applications Engineer

Please check us out:
[https://jobs.lever.co/rescale](https://jobs.lever.co/rescale)

------
ciferkey
Galatea Associates | Associate | Boston/Somerville, Tampa Bay, Durham, NC and
London | ONSITE

Galatea Associates has established a rock-solid reputation among Wall Street
investment banks for delivering mission-critical systems in a timely and
efficient manner. We've built this reputation with our excellent teams and our
unique organizational approach. Some of the largest financial firms in the
world choose to partner with Galatea. Read about some of our past projects
here: [http://www.galatea-associates.com/about/projects/](http://www.galatea-
associates.com/about/projects/)

Associates at Galatea excel at combining technical skill with industry
knowledge. Associates don’t just write code, they interact with our clients to
understand their challenges and continue to work with them until they have
built solutions that work. We strongly emphasize growth and learning in our
Associates. Senior members pass on their development, client interaction, and
team management skills and give them the opportunity to take on more
responsibility. We want Associates to feel empowered to control their future
here.

To learn more about Galatea Associates, current career opportunities
(Boston/Somerville, Tampa Bay, Durham, NC and London), our fun and unique
culture please visit: [http://www.galatea-associates.com/job-
openings/](http://www.galatea-associates.com/job-openings/) or submit resume
and letter of interest directly to: careers@galatea-associates.com

------
dcordoba
Uber | San Francisco, CA | Full Stack & Frontend Software Engineers | Full
Time | Onsite

We are hiring full stack & frontend engineers to join Uber's Content & SEO
Platform team.

About the Uber Content & SEO Engineering Team:

Few people think of Uber as a ‘web’ company, and that’s the problem we’re
aiming to fix. The Uber Content & SEO Engineering team is a cross-functional,
fully full-stack team focused on increasing Uber’s web presence. In the past
few months, we’ve built out:

1\. Services to deliver the correct SEO metadata to the correct pages at the
correct time

2\. Crucial updates to our CMS platform to enable Uber Ops employees around
the world to launch new and exciting types of pages

3\. A fully-featured web experience that leverages Uber trip data to increase
user engagement with their city. Check it out at
[https://www.uber.com/local/](https://www.uber.com/local/).

We’re a small, but highly productive team. We’re looking for other full stack
& frontend engineers with a passion for web development to help us build an
even bigger and better SEO platform to benefit all of Uber Engineering. Come
join us!

If interested, apply here:
[https://www.uber.com/careers/list/41230/](https://www.uber.com/careers/list/41230/)
and then email me at dcordoba@uber.com.

------
IanKelling
Free Software Foundation [https://fsf.org](https://fsf.org) | Web Developer |
Boston | Full-Time

Join us in our worldwide mission to protect and expand computer user freedom.
I'd be on your team. I've worked at startups and big co, and this is the best
place I've been yet.

[https://www.fsf.org/news/fsf-job-opportunity-web-
developer-1](https://www.fsf.org/news/fsf-job-opportunity-web-developer-1)

------
armansu
Hora | Gurgaon, India | Android engineer, Full-stack engineer | Salary +
equity | Full-time | Onsite | [http://challenge.horafin.com/join-
us/](http://challenge.horafin.com/join-us/)

Become employee #6 at India's next unicorn!

Hora is building the India's largest credit engine. The first iteration of our
vision is to provide credit/loans to Indians without a credit score - that is
79% of India’s population. Lots of exciting massive technical opportunities in
Machine Learning, Scalable Systems, Android OS, etc. Our tech stack for web
development is TypeScript / Node.js / React / GraphQL, and Python / NumPy /
Pandas for data processing. We're a funded startup with an office in Gurgaon.

The founding team consists of 3 Princeton University grads and advised by
legends in worlds of technology and finance. The CEO graduated from Princeton
University in Economics and Finance, where he was Co-President of Princeton
Entrepreneurship Club. Before Hora, he founded one of the top education
consulting companies in India. The CTO studied Computer Science at Princeton
University, was a 2x ACM ICPC World Finalist, worked at a Y Combinator funded
company in Silicon Valley, and before Hora started a successful product studio
and a coding bootcamp.

Say hi: arman@horafin.com

------
eric0908
Sysco LABS | Search Analyst, Sr. Search Analyst, Search Software Engineer,
Search Analytics Engineer, Search Software Engineer, Senior Software Engineer,
Machine Learning Engineer, Quality Engineer, IT Manager | Austin, TX | Onsite
| Fulltime

Sysco LABS is a technology-focused division within Sysco Foods (distributes to
500k restaurants globally, $55bil/yr revenue), dedicated to reimagining
foodservice through innovation. An extension of Sysco’s longstanding
commitment to deliver exceptional products and services to the foodservice
industry, Sysco LABS leverages customer and market intelligence, data-driven
insights and agile technology development to rethink the entire foodservice
ecosystem. Sysco LABS’ innovations will improve everything from the ordering
process, delivery, inventory, pricing and automation to the in-restaurant
customer experience. Operating with the mindset of a startup and backed by the
authoritative expertise of an industry leader, Sysco LABS’ mission is to
enhance the Sysco customer experience and consistently deliver revenue growth,
cost savings and new innovations through technology.

Please contact me at eric.adleman@sysco.com with any questions.

[https://syscolabs.com/](https://syscolabs.com/)

ctrl+f: austin, texas, logistics, food, delivery, e-commerce, search,
analytics, ml

------
EthanHeilman
Commonwealth Crypto | Multiple positions (ONSITE) | Boston, MA |
[https://www.commonwealthcrypto.com/](https://www.commonwealthcrypto.com/)

We are a small VC backed company. Our team is highly technical, founded by
network security and blockchain researchers from Boston University. Teaching
and professional development are core to who we are. If you are a strong
software engineer we encourage you to apply!

Every week you hear about a cryptocurrency exchange getting hacked and traders
losing their funds. Our platform fixes this. We have developed protocols and
software to allow traders to maintain custody of their coins while trading at
a cryptocurrency exchange. Our technology ensures that no one, even a
compromised or hacked exchange, has the power to take custody of a trader’s
digital assets. Our protocols are compatible with top cryptocurrencies
including Bitcoin, Bitcoin Cash, Litecoin and ZCash.

Our open roles:

\- Full-Stack Developer: [https://commonwealth-
crypto.workable.com/j/42DA605BBA](https://commonwealth-
crypto.workable.com/j/42DA605BBA) \- Back-End Engineer: [https://commonwealth-
crypto.workable.com/j/6B71BB0DF2](https://commonwealth-
crypto.workable.com/j/6B71BB0DF2)

------
kethinov
CACI International Inc. - Rome, NY

At CACI's Rome, NY office we develop data visualization software and
productivity tools supporting the US military using a wide range of tech
stacks.

We're looking for software engineers ranging from entry level to senior
developers as well as current students looking for college jobs skilled in one
or more of the following: JavaScript (full stack: client-side and Node.js),
OpenGL/WebGL, Java, C++, Semantic Web (OWL, RDF/RQL, etc), visual design, and
*nix skills.

Must be a U.S. Citizen. Security clearance requirements per project/team
varies. Clearance must be obtained and maintained.

    
    
         === Openings ===
    

\- Internships and college semester software development co-ops (INTERNS)

\- Entry-level and mid-level full-time software developers (ONSITE)

\- Senior software engineers (REMOTE welcome)

\- Senior designer/developer (REMOTE welcome)

If this sounds interesting to you, apply at
[http://careers.caci.com/ListJobs/All/Search/location/rome/st...](http://careers.caci.com/ListJobs/All/Search/location/rome/state/ny/country/us)
or ping me directly if you have questions at enewport@caci.com.

CACI also has lots of job openings in other locations too. You can find those
openings at [http://careers.caci.com](http://careers.caci.com)

------
ajb413
PubNub | Senior Software Engineer, DevOps, SRE, Senior Mobile Developer | San
Francisco | Full-time | ONSITE PubNub runs a globally distributed Data Stream
Network, a cloud service that developers use to build and scale large real-
time apps. We have thousands of customers, and process trillions of realtime
messages each month.

This role is responsible for designing, developing, operationalizing,
sustaining and scaling PubNub’s Data Stream Network. This includes our secure,
distributed messaging bus as well as all adjacent services and data pipelines
including Storage/Playback, Presence, Access Management, Push Gateways and
more.

\- 3+ years of experience building REST/gRPC APIs.

\- 5+ years working with modern languages like Golang, Python, JavaScript,
etc.

\- Several years experience with NoSQL DBs like Cassandra, Redis, CouchDB.

\- Strong command-line abilities in Linux, Unix or OS X.

\- Working knowledge of networking concepts, protocols and security (TCP/IP,
UDP, HTTP, NTP, DNS, TLS etc).

This opportunity is on-site in San Francisco, CA.

For Senior DevOps, Senior Site Reliability Engineer, Account Executive, Sales
Manager, Senior Technical Writer, Solution Architect, and Support Escalation
Engineer requirements see our job posts on our website.

To learn more and apply, visit
[https://www.pubnub.com/company/careers/](https://www.pubnub.com/company/careers/)
or email hello@pubnub.com

------
TaekLD
LaunchDarkly | ONSITE | Software Engineer Intern | Summer 2019 Internship |
Oakland, CA

LaunchDarkly is a rapidly growing software company with a strong mission and
vision carried out by a talented and diverse team of employees. Our goal is to
help teams build better software, faster. You'll join a small team from
companies like Atlassian, Google, and GitHub, and you'll have an immediate
impact with our product and customers.

We're looking for a creative, product-focused engineering intern to work as
part of our team summer 2019. This is a unique internship where you will have
the full experience of working on a professional software team. No "intern
projects" here. Instead, you'll have the chance not just to work on
interesting technology, but the chance to learn how to contribute to the team
at a high level.

You'll participate in new feature development end-to-end, contributing to our
back-end or front-end code. We're looking for someone who thrives on putting
new features in front of customers and takes pride in the quality of their
work.​

If you're interested please apply here for the internship here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/6eb8118a-5575-494f-bd06-5...](https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/6eb8118a-5575-494f-bd06-5038c480a1d3)

------
jelly-alex
Jellyfish | Data Scientists, Software Engineers | Boston, MA | Full-Time |
ONSITE

    
    
      == ABOUT JELLYFISH ===========================================================
      Jellyfish is an early-stage funded startup creating a platform that
      will change the way organizations measure their development
      teams. We're hoping to find a data/feature engineer to grow our
      6-person founding team here in Boston, MA. At this time we aren't
      prepared to offer H1B/Visa sponsorship. We are also not interested
      in contract work at the moment, full-time only please.
      
      == JOB DESCRIPTION ===========================================================
      Currently we are working closely with our customers to rapidly
      prototype, build, and refine the Jellyfish platform. We are using a
      Django stack (Python 3, Django, Postgres) hosted on AWS, so
      experience with these technologies is a plus. We are also seeking to
      augment the team with a more experienced ML engineer.
      
      == ABOUT YOU =================================================================
      Ideal candidates will have two or more years experience building
      software, and a bachelor's degree in a computer-science-adjacent
      field. We will also consider equivalent experience in lieu of a
      degree.
    
      Exceptionally interesting candidates will have a background in ML
      feature development or django architecture
    
      == TECH STACK ================================================================
      Python (Django, NumPy), PostgreSQL, AWS, Nginx
      
       == COMPENSATION =============================================================
      Competitive salary plus equity grant

------
jdquantopian
Quantopian | Site Reliability Engineer | Boston, MA, USA | ONSITE |
[https://www.quantopian.com](https://www.quantopian.com)

Quantopian empowers amateur and professional quants to find alpha in trading
markets. We provide a hosted Python platform for free-form research of market
data, an open-source backtesting engine, and a large base of educational
material for quants of all experience levels.

We're looking for Site Reliability Engineers (SREs) to support our rapidly
expanding user base and build towards our ambitious product roadmap. The SRE
team at Quantopian manages the full cloud infrastructure platform that all of
our products and services run on. We oversee code deployments, monitoring and
alarm systems, databases, servers, containers, test infrastructure, and more.

You'll get hands-on experience with Python, Kubernetes, Apache Airflow
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=81F8A6tHM30](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=81F8A6tHM30)),
Postgres, MongoDB, and more.

Full details are here:
[https://quantopian.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0jw29](https://quantopian.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0jw29)

If you have any questions, I'd love to hear from you - jd {AT} quantopian.com
- I manage the SRE team here.

------
faithlifedevs
Faithlife | Senior Full Stack Software Developer-Social Network | Bellingham,
WA or Chandler, AZ | Full-time | Onsite

Faithlife is a tech company committed to the Church. We build the world’s
premier Bible study software, along with an entire line of resources for
Christian living: Faithlife.com (an online community that connects Christians
from all around the world), Proclaim (a cloud-based church presentation tool),
Faithlife TV (video streaming service), the Faithlife Study Bible (the world’s
most advanced study Bible), and more. Faithlife is looking for an experienced
full-stack engineer with the knowledge and skills to help build Faithlife
Groups. Faithlife Groups is an online community that helps people find and
create fellowship wherever they are. You will be someone who can work well in
a diverse environment of different languages and technologies. You should have
expertise in responsive web and single page applications, but you will also
have opportunities in the services, data, and architecture overall. You should
also be able to provide positive technical leadership.

Apply at
[https://faithlife.com/jobs/SeniorFaithlifeFullStackSoftwareD...](https://faithlife.com/jobs/SeniorFaithlifeFullStackSoftwareDeveloper)
or email devjobs@faithlife.com

Check out all the developer positions we have open here, under Software
Development: [https://faithlife.com/careers](https://faithlife.com/careers)

Please note that Faithlife cannot sponsor applicants for work visas.

------
dueyfinster
Ericsson | Java/JEE, C++, Python, Scrum Master, Architect, Cloud Engineers |
Athlone, Ireland | Full-time | Onsite | Visa (Relocation package) |
[https://www.ericsson.com](https://www.ericsson.com)

We build the next generation of network management, analytics and
orchestration solutions for operators around the world. We're one of (if not
the) largest software development sites in Ireland. See more about our campus
here: [https://www.ericsson.com/careers/blog/career-topics/life-
at-...](https://www.ericsson.com/careers/blog/career-topics/life-at-
ericsson/barryv/ericsson-software-campus-athlone-ireland/)

We're currently working on Cloud orchestration in 5G, going live with trials
and helping our customers in the race to the connected society.

You can see all the positions here:
[https://jobs.ericsson.com/jobs?page=1&location=Athlone](https://jobs.ericsson.com/jobs?page=1&location=Athlone)

We also have an Open Source role(s):
[https://jobs.ericsson.com/jobs/257494](https://jobs.ericsson.com/jobs/257494)
which is probably somewhat unique for tech companies in Ireland!

------
ekoczwara
Energotest | Gliwice (Poland) | Full Time | ONSITE | Senior Software Engineer
|
[http://www.energotest.com.pl/index/kariera](http://www.energotest.com.pl/index/kariera)

Energotest is a modern and well organized engineering company with a team of
distinguished specialists. Many of them have managed or co-managed: design,
assembly supervision, post-assembly tests, start-up of devices and electrical
power engineering systems, practically in all newly erected or modernized
power plants, combined heat and power plants, substations and industrial
plants in Poland and abroad.

The Energotest R&D department team is looking for a senior developer who would
be willing to take part in setting new directions in the development of
systems for the broader "Industry 4.0". The person will help us change the
world of automation systems, face the task of creating tools for engineers and
firmware for devices manufactured by Energotest. Working together in the R&D
department, we are happy to share our knowledge, but the ability to
independently solve problems and look for information will be a desirable
skill. If you have skills that do not meet all of the following requirements,
but enter other areas of programming and feel that they will help develop our
project or make it a unique product, we will gladly talk to you. Currently we
are building a device (based on embedded Linux) and some tools to configure it
(with C++/Qt).

Essential skills: GNU/Linux, Git, Bash, C++, Boost, Qt

Nice to have (in random order):

* Python (and Boost.Python)

* Experience with embedded Linux (yocto)

* Modern C++ (C++11, C++14, C++17)

* Functional programming (Haskell, Erlang)

* Web technologies (Elm, PureScript)

Extra notes:

* It doesn't harm if you also know MFC, C#, Delphi and Windows in general

* Official language in Energotest is Polish

* Remote work is partly possible (1 day/week)

If you want to avoid the recruitment path, take on the challenge available
here:
[https://energotest.github.io/Challenge/](https://energotest.github.io/Challenge/)

------
gtmetrix
GTmetrix /Gossamer Threads, Inc | Web Application Developer | $65-75k | ONSITE
Downtown Vancouver, Canada | [http://www.gossamer-threads.com/careers/job-
postings/](http://www.gossamer-threads.com/careers/job-postings/)

GTmetrix is the world's largest performance testing site, testing over 300,000
pages per day. We're looking for a developer to join our small, dedicated
team, working to develop and augment GTmetrix, enhance the application's
reputation for being the web's premier site speed analysis tool.

You will be part of the team maintaining and developing new features for
GTmetrix, researching latest web performance trends and tools, making
improvements to PageSpeed and YSlow recommendations, and providing support for
GTmetrix users. You will be working with a variety of technologies from all
parts of the web stack.

Our tech stack: Linux, Perl, MySQL, JavaScript, jQuery, Sass

Please visit [http://www.gossamer-threads.com/about/](http://www.gossamer-
threads.com/about/) and [https://gtmetrix.com/](https://gtmetrix.com/) to
learn more about us; who we are, the product, and why you’d want to join us in
developing your career.

------
agata-FE
[LEAD DEVOPS ENGINEER - OSLO - ONSITE - PERM]

Klaveness Digital is a Norwegian technology company on a mission to bring
shipping and logistics into the digital age. With our team of software
engineers, data scientists, shipping, and logistics specialists in Oslo,
Manilla and Singapore, we help global companies make better-informed
decisions.

We are looking for a DevOps Engineer with a passion to continuously learn and
keep up to date on the newest technologies, to join our development team. You
will get the opportunity to create and develop exciting and forward-thinking
solutions to enable the shipping industry to move into a digitalized future.
Your main responsibility is to be our Lead in the DevOps field. More
concretely this means improving, managing and developing: \- our multitenant
Kubernetes cluster(s), \- Monitoring and logging strategies and systems, \-
Deployment processes and strategies, \- Our Azure integrations and
infrastructure partner relation, \- Ensure consistency across code base for
certain core libraries.

We offer creative freedom in choosing the tools that you will use and the
possibility of influencing the whole DevOps methodology in the company, as
well as a competitive compensation package. The company has all the benefits
of startup flexibility with the safety of a large company.

E-mail: agata@firstengineers.com

------
nealrs
SpokenLayer | New York, NY | Software Engineer | Full-time, permanent |
[https://angel.co/spokenlayer/jobs/445274-senior-back-end-
dev...](https://angel.co/spokenlayer/jobs/445274-senior-back-end-developer-
full-stack)

SpokenLayer works with premier content partners like The Economist, Wired,
TechCrunch, and IGN to bring their brands to give them a voice - literally. We
ingest written content, add sponsorship messages, turn it all into audio
(voiced by real humans) and distribute it via iTunes, Amazon Alexa, Google
Home, Siri, and on the web. We're the largest supplier of voiced content to
smart speaker platforms and our clients dig it!

We're looking for engineers that will help us: build better smart speaker
skills / work on dashboards & customer onboarding / metrics & reporting /
tools to manage our distributed 'cloud studio' of voice artists.

Our core services are currently written in Node.js and Python. Most apps run
on AWS. Among the AWS tools and services we use: CloudFront, DynamoDB, ECS,
Lambda, RDS, Redshift, SNS, SQS, CloudWatch, and S3.

We'd prefer candidates based in NYC because you'll be working closely with our
sales and operations teams (although we may be open to other options for the
right candidate).

------
danenania
EnvKey (YC W18) | San Francisco | Full-time | ONSITE (+ partially remote) |
[https://envkey.com](https://envkey.com)

EnvKey is a simpler, more secure, more efficient way to manage configuration
and credentials across apps, teams, and servers. Through end-to-end encryption
and developer-friendly integrations, EnvKey makes it easy to keep config in
sync everywhere it's needed while preventing third party access.

We've got early traction with close to 100 paying organizations and strong
organic growth based on word-of-mouth from developers. Now we're building a
more robust and flexible v2 based on customer feedback and demand from larger
companies.

We're looking for two founding engineers to help get v2 over the finish line
and establish a great team.

You'll mainly be working with some combination of TypeScript, React, Redux,
Golang, Docker, Kubernetes, and Serverless. Since we need lots of integration
libraries, there will also be opportunities to work with all kinds of other
languages and platforms. Much of your work will be released under an open
source license.

Comp includes competitive salary (120-150k), significant equity (up to 5%),
platinum health insurance, and 5 weeks vacation. We also offer great work-life
balance and an engineer-focused culture.

More details and job descriptions here:
[https://angel.co/envkey-1/jobs](https://angel.co/envkey-1/jobs)

Interested? Say hello: jobs@envkey.com

------
nherment
Portchain | Copenhagen, Denmark | Fulltime | REMOTE | Full stack Software
Engineer

We're hiring a full stack developer (NodeJS, ReactJS, Typescript, PostgreSQL,
Python) to join our team of 4 remote developers (incl. the engineering manager
onsite in Copenhagen).

Experience working remotely. Minimum 4 years of professional software
engineering experience.

90% of all goods are transported in containers. The largest container vessels
can take on 20,000 containers at a time. The industry is struggling like never
before, and is fundamentally inefficient: 50% of all container vessels
globally are delayed coming into port, most communication is conducted through
phone and even fax, paper is still used in abundance, there can be over 15
process handovers moving a container, and there are large regional differences
in performance among players.

We want to change that, and bring the industry into the digital age. Portchain
(www.portchain.com) is a Danish startup founded by 3 McKinsey alums in
February 2017 that aims to significantly reduce operational cost and
complexity for all players while providing industry leading customer
experience.

We have paying customers and starting to get traction through pilot projects,
therefore looking for 2 new team members to join our team.

Email jobs@portchain.com

[https://www.portchain.com](https://www.portchain.com)

------
lajarre
Legalstart | Creative Front-end Developer | Paris, France | Full-time, Onsite,
Visa, [https://legalstart.fr](https://legalstart.fr) Python/Django Rest
Framework, React, Elm, Styled Components, PostgreSQL, RabbitMQ, Docker, AWS

Based in Paris, Legalstart is a leader in the European legal-tech space that
aims at profoundly simplifying legal services, starting with making access to
justice greatly easier, especially for businesses creators. Our flagship
product is simple incorporation in France.

Since the launch of the site at the beginning of 2014, Legalstart has
experienced a very strong growth. In this context, we are looking for creative
developers to help us extend our product base and grow internationally.

At Legalstart, we strive to improve our technical skills, that means
challenging the status quo (we shipped a small blockchain-based product in
production), continuously improving our practices (we introduced Haskell and
Elm in our codebase), staying close to the local community (hosting meetups,
conferences)… Also, Legalstart engineers develop a strong ownership of the
product itself, and we commit their personal growth.

Apply there if you feel up to the experience!

* creative front-end developer: [http://smrtr.io/4NUKgA](http://smrtr.io/4NUKgA)

------
eabraham
Handy | Software Engineers | NYC | ONSITE

[https://www.handy.com/careers](https://www.handy.com/careers)

Handy is changing the way the world buys services by connecting customers with
vetted, independent, local service professionals in a fast, convenient and
reliable way - at the tap of a button.

We are a collaborative team of about 100 people across marketing, ops,
customer support, product, data, finance and engineering, and our headquarters
is located in the Flatiron District, NYC.

Our stack is Javascript, Ruby on Rails, and MySQL but we believe that smart
engineers from any background can become effective on our codebase quickly.

I’m currently an Engineering Manager with almost 10 years of hands on software
experience. Feel free to reach out to me directly at eabrahamsen[at]handy.com
if you have any questions.

Here is some recent news about Handy.

[https://techcrunch.com/2018/03/19/walmart-to-sell-handys-
in-...](https://techcrunch.com/2018/03/19/walmart-to-sell-handys-in-home-
installation-and-assembly-services-in-over-2000-stores/)

[https://www.inc.com/nina-ojeda/amazon-has-stiff-
competition-...](https://www.inc.com/nina-ojeda/amazon-has-stiff-competition-
with-handys-new-wayfair-partnership.html)

------
zeppelin_inc
Zeppelin, Inc. | Harajuku, Tokyo, Japan | Software Engineers, Designers,
Business Development Directors, and more | VISA, ONSITE, and FULL-TIME |
REMOTE available for Android and iOS Engineer positions

Zeppelin is a digital business firm in Tokyo with a fully funded startup
division called Feelit. Feelit is a playground for us to test our research and
breakthroughs in the field of computer vision and recommender systems.

We believe that technology can give voice to stories around the world. We
empower the people to tell the stories you will fall in love with and stay up
watching at a scale.

We're not all about algorithms or trending frameworks. We make room for
randomness and non-linear ways of thinking because behavior, cultures, and
peoples cannot be evaluated in mathematical terms.

So if your poetry is just as good as your trigonometry then we probably want
to talk to you!

One of the biggest gripes of working in Japan is the work culture. At Zeppelin
we don't have hierarchies and we focus on creativity not manufacturing. We're
multicultural and we also have an in-house Japanese and English
interpreter/teacher!

Apply here: [https://www.zeppelin.co.jp/join](https://www.zeppelin.co.jp/join)

p.s. If you include "From: Hacker News, " in the subject of your email when
you apply we'll give you a cookie!

~~~
gyvastis
Nice to see some exotic countries joining in!

------
craigkerstiens
Citus Data | Software Engineer | San Francisco, US / Waterloo, ON, Canada /
Amsterdam, Netherlands | Full-Time |
[https://www.citusdata.com/jobs/](https://www.citusdata.com/jobs/)

We're looking for software engineers on both the database as a service team as
well as the database development team. The database as a service team provides
a fully managed service on top of AWS. The database development team is
responsible for development of the Citus extension and related tools, and
providing custom solutions for customers. For the core extension programming
is done primarily in C, but without all the usual messiness thanks to
Postgres' elegant internal APIs. If you're interested in working on
distributed SQL, high availability, distributed transactions, seamless scale
out, and other parts of a distributed database, and you're excited about
working in a distributed organisations with engineers from companies like
Amazon/Heroku/Google/Uber then Citus might be the place for you.

To see our other positions visit:
[https://www.citusdata.com/jobs/](https://www.citusdata.com/jobs/)

Apply by reaching out and including your resume to imagine@citusdata.com.

------
ntenenz
MGH & BWH Center for Clinical Data Science | Boston, MA USA | ONSITE, Full-
Time, VISA | [https://www.ccds.io](https://www.ccds.io)

At the CCDS, we're applying machine learning to healthcare to improve patient
care and reduce inefficiency. Unlike most healthcare startups, we are embedded
within a hospital (two actually -- Mass General Hospital and Brigham & Women's
Hospital) giving us access to the clinicians and data we need to solve the
most important issues facing medicine today. And with support from Nvidia, GE,
and Nuance, we have the hardware, translational expertise, and financial
support to execute on our mission.

We're expanding aggressively and are hiring across the org. In particular, the
ML team will be scaling and is seeking skilled engineers with varying levels
of ML experience, from junior roles for those with less time in industry to
more senior positions for those who have a proven track record of shipping
product. We offer competitive salaries, visa sponsorship, (unsurprisingly)
great health benefits, and a mission that you can be proud to describe to
friends and family.

If interested, feel free to reach out (contact info in profile). I'm Director
of ML for the org and will personally respond to any questions you may have.

~~~
nravic
Hey, I emailed you around this time last month when you posted the ad in the
November Who's Hiring, but haven't heard anything back. Also sent a follow up
email a few weeks ago. Would you like me to resend my email?

~~~
ntenenz
Please do. Unfortunately I've been swamped the last few weeks with prep for
the world's largest radiology conference, so I'm a bit behind schedule.

------
Lilt_recruiting
Lilt Inc. - SF Bay Area-Frontend Developer Lilt is a high-performance, large-
scale language translation system. We invest in and prioritize both workflow
(i.e., usability and interface design) and backend NLP/AI systems. Since the
translation workforce is distributed worldwide, there are interesting multi-
region cloud engineering problems to solve. We have a strong preference for
building our own AI technology, so you’ll be implementing and working with the
latest techniques and ideas.

Senior Frontend Developer- 2+ years exp - Angular, React+Redux, Javascript,
HTML, CSS- Node.js & MySQL- Develop our front-end web application, which also
includes a javascript library (for integration into sites and apps) and a REST
API. Work in a product team consisting of front-end developers, full-stack
engineers, and designers. Consult with our customers on product definition and
requirements.

Senior DevOps Engineer- 3+ YRS EXP.- Kubernetes, Docker, Helm, MySQL, Python-
Java highly valued - Manage and deploy external and internal cloud systems in
GCP and AWS - Build dashboards and track metrics for the production systems -
Prevent and monitor security vulnerabilities - Adhere to the best infosec and
DevOps practices

FullStack & Backend roles w: Python, Node.js, & Java. Please send an email to:
Brian@lilt.com

------
gyozaking
Singularity 6 | Senior Gameplay Engineer | Los Angeles, CA | Full-Time |
Onsite | [https://www.singularity6.com](https://www.singularity6.com)

We’re a game development team dedicated to the idea that online games can
deliver deeper, more meaningful experiences.

With our first project, we’re exploring new styles of game design and tackling
difficult technical problems to create a game that’s beautiful and intricate,
delivering far more than superficial entertainment or basic wish fulfillment,
an experience that becomes a meaningful part of your life. Our vision is to
create a compelling virtual universe filled with rich and diverse gameplay
experiences and social interactions that will keep you playing for years,
evolving along with you and the rest of the community... We want our players
to feel valued as well as a true sense of belonging.

Sounds ambitious? We think so, too. If you’re interested in the challenge of
building a new genre, in making rewarding interactive & community experiences
filled with amazing art and world class technology to support this living
world, join us on the journey.

Apply directly at
[https://singularity6.workable.com/j/6370D8664C](https://singularity6.workable.com/j/6370D8664C)

------
taharaz
Pubfront | Android Developer | Copenhagen, Denmark | ONSITE | www.pubfront.com

\- About Pubfront

At Pubfront, we help publishers and media companies succeed with their online
strategy. Our technology is proven, easy to use, and we can set it up quickly.

We are continually improving the capabilities of the white-label eCommerce
technology for the publishing industry, as well as looking for new areas where
we can make a difference for our customers.

\- We are looking for Senior Android Developer

You live and breathe Android, recite the User Interface Guidelines in your
sleep and your left eye starts twitching when somebody fails to comply with
best practices. You are committed to building reliable and usable apps, and
can showcase multiple such apps that you’ve worked on in the past. As part of
a team of developers, you are adept at cooperating with others as well as
working independently.

Pubfront maintains several Android apps that are branded variations of the
same codebase. You will be taking over development of these and take
responsibility for keeping them up-to-date, implementing new features and
releasing new versions

Full description here: [https://thehub.dk/jobs/senior-android-developer-
advancement-...](https://thehub.dk/jobs/senior-android-developer-advancement-
opportunities-to-mobile-app-lead)

Email: ta@pubfront.com

------
susanne_audatic
Audatic | Berlin, Germany (ONSITE) | Full-time | Visa | Deep Learning,
Performance, Mobile and Software Engineer |
[http://audatic.ai](http://audatic.ai) Audatic is building systems to
intelligently modify sound using state of the art deep learning technology and
unique datasets. Our personalized sound environment allows users to customize
sounds to their individual taste. Applications include effortless interactions
in noisy places (especially for people with hearing impairments), and
realistic audio-environments for augmented reality. We are a young, driven and
dynamic team with the vision to change people’s lives. We value each team
member and opinion equally and count on everyone’s contribution to make our
vision come true. You are encouraged to constructively challenge our ideas and
can expect to be involved in the decisions that shape the future of our
company. Tech: Python, Tensorflow, C & C++ (Performance Engineer), iOS
(CoreML) and Android (Mobile Engineer) We are looking for smart and curious
people who are thinking in code and want to make a difference. Apply now at
[http://audatic.ai/apply-now/](http://audatic.ai/apply-now/)

------
marcoworms
Hash | São Paulo, Brazil | Onsite or Remote |
[https://www.hash.com.br/](https://www.hash.com.br/)

Hash creates technology that allows companies of any size to easily access the
financial market and create amazing solutions with less costs & bureaucracy.
We strive to deliver all the necessary infrastructure so companies can raise
the bar on financial services.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/hash](https://www.keyvalues.com/hash)

Here are our open roles:

\- Back-end Engineer:
[https://hashlab.workable.com/j/C1D2386E60](https://hashlab.workable.com/j/C1D2386E60)

\- Front-end Engineer:
[https://hashlab.workable.com/j/87A2C566D4](https://hashlab.workable.com/j/87A2C566D4)

\- Site Reliability Engineer:
[https://hashlab.workable.com/j/A10DA25274](https://hashlab.workable.com/j/A10DA25274)

Tech Stack: Node, Golang, Terraform, Kubernetes, Rancher, AWS, MongoDB,
Postgres, RabbitMq, ElasticSearch, Docker, React-like frameworks, Webpack,
Javascript, AngularJS

------
contrastsec
Contrast Security | Full Stack, Front-end | Baltimore, MD | Onsite or Remote |
Full Time

Here at Contrast, we make software that protects other software. We've built
some amazing technology that is in use by some very large companies (through
Enterprise) and some very small companies (through our Community Edition).

Our engineering is run out of a brand-new office in Baltimore, MD. We're on
the fourth floor overlooking the Baltimore harbor, have balconies surrounding
the whole office, lunch delivered every day, fully stocked kitchen, and some
of the smartest technologists that you'll ever work with.

We're hiring for a number of jobs at the moment. Most openings are in Java on
our full-stack team but we have software that supports a number of languages
so if you're a deep, deep aficionado of a language or framework, get in touch.

Learn more about engineering at Contrast here: [https://contrast-security-
oss.github.io/join-the-team/](https://contrast-security-oss.github.io/join-
the-team/)

More about our open source software for developers who work with Contrast:
[https://contrast-security-oss.github.io/](https://contrast-security-
oss.github.io/)

Reply to this comment if you have specific questions about Contrast Security.
Thanks!

Please drop us a line through Lever to apply:
[https://jobs.lever.co/contrastsecurity](https://jobs.lever.co/contrastsecurity)

------
jchanPP
Paperless Post
([https://www.paperlesspost.com/](https://www.paperlesspost.com/)) | New York,
NY | Software Engineers | Full-time | Visa | Onsite

Paperless Post is a social utility with 100 million+ users that uses
technology to reimagine invitations and bring people together in the real
world. We’re continuing to grow with the release of our new product, Flyer
(paperlesspost.com/flyer) and we're investing in our infrastructure and
platform. Engineering & product make up 60% of Paperless.

We have multiple open roles across the stack. If you enjoy backend
development, you’ll have an opportunity to build systems that are responsible
for the next gen of services that enables product features, scaling and
improving uptime using interesting technologies (Golang, Kubernetes, AWS,
Postgres. MongoDB). Or if you enjoy working on the feature side, you’ll have
the opportunity to set the direction and tone of the user discovery experience
on a lean, high-performing feature team working with React, Go, Elasticsearch,
Postgres, AWS, and GraphQL.

We take a language-agnostic approach to hiring and don't require prior
experience with Go or Ruby. We're looking for resourceful, collaborative, and
humble people.

I’m the Head of Recruiting and would love to hear from you:
jchan@paperlesspost.com Or if it’s easier, feel free to apply here:
[https://grnh.se/943c55ce1](https://grnh.se/943c55ce1)
[https://grnh.se/aeec65e01](https://grnh.se/aeec65e01)

------
frederik_secfi
Secfi | Software engineer(s) | Amsterdam, the Netherlands | EUR 35-60k +
equity

We're on a mission to increase employee’s private company ownership by helping
them exercise their options - a complex and opaque process that typically
comes with a lot of anxiety and unanswered questions. Our tools help you take
control of your stock options and maximize their potential.

For example: one of the most complicated things for employees is figuring out
how much taxes they need to pay when exercising their Incentive Stock Options
or Non-qualified Stock Options.

Our recently launched tax planning tool does just that:
[https://www.secfi.com/option-tax-planning/](https://www.secfi.com/option-tax-
planning/)

Things we are building next: multiyear tax forecast analysis, recommendation
engine based on various sources and fantastic UX and UI. We’ve raised funding
from renowned VC investors (known from Uber, Robin Hood), are profitable and
are aggressively hiring to continue automating the complex challenges in our
platform. Looking for:

\- Front-end engineers [https://www.secfi.com/careers/front-end-
developer/](https://www.secfi.com/careers/front-end-developer/)

\- Full-stack engineers [https://www.secfi.com/careers/full-stack-
developer/](https://www.secfi.com/careers/full-stack-developer/)

Interested? Please email frederik@secfi.com to get in touch.

------
recruiting_R2C
Return to Corp (R2C) | San Francisco | Backend, Frontend, Static Analysis
Developers | [https://returntocorp.com](https://returntocorp.com)

Does the unearthly size of your node_modules folder keep you awake thinking of
rewriting your whole project without any frameworks or third party code at
all? Are you terrified of how much C code is on running on your machine right
now and randomly possessed with sudden urges to rewrite it all in new
programming languages like Rust?

We're a Series A funded startup comprised mostly of recent MIT and Stanford
alums who enjoy working on software to motivate developers to write better
code. We're focusing on building a platform to analyze and rank all open
source code - starting with npm JS - to call out insecure systems and
practices. With our diverse backgrounds in security research, developer
tooling, and consumer products, we’re uniquely positioned to change how
developers think about writing secure code.

We're looking for Static Analysis, Backend, and Frontend engineers who are
excited to work on a platform to analyze and measure code at unprecedented
scale. Help us create a movement to change the way developers write software
so that we can measure the security properties of code as it proliferates into
our society in places like robots, voting machines, and self-driving cars.

Tech stack: TypeScript, React.js, Python, Java, PostgreSQL, Docker,
Kubernetes, Go

To find out more about R2C, please email minnie@returntocorp.com. Please
include a copy of your resume. R2C is an equal opportunity employer.

------
barbarak
HRS InnovationHub | Berlin, Germany | Software Engineers | Full-time | onsite

The HRS Innovation Hub delivers integrated solutions to the business areas of
the HRS Group. Our international team is cross-functional and comprised of
experts in the fields of Agile Product Management, Software Engineering, UX/UI
Design and IT Operations. All products created by the Innovation Hub are being
hosted in the Amazon Web Services cloud and make use of state of the art
technologies such as Java, ReactJS, NodeJS, REST APIs and GraphQL.

We are hiring for:

* Fullstack Engineer - [https://jobs.hrs.de/en/jobs/job/217011/Full-stack_Developer_...](https://jobs.hrs.de/en/jobs/job/217011/Full-stack_Developer_m_f/)

* Frontend Engineer - [https://jobs.hrs.de/en/jobs/job/217010/Frontend_Developer_m_...](https://jobs.hrs.de/en/jobs/job/217010/Frontend_Developer_m_f/)

* Backend Engineer - [https://jobs.hrs.de/en/jobs/job/217007/Backend_Developer_Jav...](https://jobs.hrs.de/en/jobs/job/217007/Backend_Developer_Java_Spring_m_f/)

Email barbara.kryslak@hrs.de or apply online.

------
snaza
CJ Affiliate | Senior Software Engineer | West Los Angeles, CA and Santa
Barbara, CA | Onsite

We're the leader in affiliate marketing, and we're solving interesting
problems at scale. We interact with almost 1B users monthly and drive over
100M transactions a year.

We are dedicated to personal and professional growth for all of our engineers.
We send delegations to several conferences each year (Strata, Re:Invent,
Defcon, React Rally, etc.), run lunch-and-learns and various working groups,
offer personal study time, and foster a culture of teaching.

While our main codebase is a mix of Java and Scala, we welcome experimentation
with language choices and have Haskell and Clojure codebases in development
and in production.

We value TDD, pair programming, automation, and dogma-free agile practices

We enjoy the financial backing of a Fortune 500 business while maintaining the
independence, agility, and lack of bureaucracy of a smaller company.

Apply Online at
[http://jobs.cj.com/jobs/category/engineering/](http://jobs.cj.com/jobs/category/engineering/)

or email me at snazarian at cj.com

[https://engineering.cj.com](https://engineering.cj.com) |
[https://github.com/cjdev](https://github.com/cjdev)

------
boyd
One Codex (YC S14) | San Francisco (Mission) | Software + Scientist Roles |
Full-time (ONSITE) | [https://www.onecodex.com](https://www.onecodex.com)

One Codex is a platform for microbial genomics. We are a technical,
experienced (and profitable!) team working on meaningful problems that range
from infectious disease diagnostics to outbreak epidemiology to improving our
understanding of the microbiome. We work with top researchers, medical
institutions, and biotechs, and have processed samples from all seven
continents (and space!).

We're currently looking for engineers across multiple positions, including
both those who are backend- and frontend-leaning. Our stack includes Python,
Rust, and Javascript/Typescript (React), and we write everything from D3
visualizations to low-level bioinformatics algorithms. We are also hiring for
a microbial genomics scientist position.

Challenges include: (1) developing novel algorithms for analyzing complex
microbial communities; (2) working with terabytes of genomic data; (3)
building scientifically reproducible analyses suitable for both research and
the clinic; and (4) supporting scientists and developers building on our
platform with extensible APIs.

We are based in San Francisco and offer a competitive salary and meaningful
above-market equity. Benefits include full medical, dental, and vision
coverage, a flexible vacation policy and relocation assistance if moving to
the Bay Area.

Please apply here: [https://jobs.onecodex.com/](https://jobs.onecodex.com/)

------
chrisloy
DataSine | Software Engineer | London | ONSITE | Full Time

DataSine (Techstars 2016) is a VC-backed tech startup bringing together
machine learning and psychology to enable companies to personalise how they
talk to their customers at scale. We are a small team that is growing fast,
and are looking for creative engineers across the full stack to join our team
in London.

You will be building a fast-growing product suite of intelligent content
authoring tools, analytics and visualisation software, cloud-hosted, scalable
and using a bleeding-edge machine learning stack. You will working closely
with the rest of the technology team, our data science and psychology R&D
team, and the rest of the company up to and including the CEO.

We are a diverse and friendly team and particularly welcome applications from
groups often underrepresented in the tech industry. This is an exciting
opportunity to join a successful startup as it reaches an inflection point -
if this sounds appealing then please get in touch.

Technologies: Python, Flask, JavaScript, React/Redux, Postgres, AWS,
Kubernetes

More details at [https://datasine.com/careers/](https://datasine.com/careers/)
or email me directly at chris at datasine dot com (no recruiters please :)

------
JakeSc
15 million monthly active users.

Doubled our userbase year-over-year.

Tripled revenue year-over-year.

Bringing peace of mind to families with technology.

We're hiring a senior Android engineer to join our newly-formed Growth team to
help us scale up globally. Don't let "Senior" scare you; if you have
experience with different technologies like web / backend / iOS, or are
particularly hungry to learn, we want to work with you.

With over 15 million active users and $90 million in venture funding, Life360
is the world’s largest mobile app for families. Today, we are focused on
location sharing and safety, but our mission is to become the must-have Family
Membership that gives families peace of mind anytime and anywhere. From
personalized location-based alerts that help make daily coordination easier,
to advanced sensor tech that can detect if you are in a car crash and
automatically send you an ambulance, we are leveraging smartphones to their
fullest extent to reinvent how families get through the day.

\- Full-time

\- Location: San Francisco, California

\- Competitive salary and stock options

\- $200/month Quality of Life perk

\- Great office in SOMA: dogs are welcome, tons of snacks, and great catered
lunches

Apply here:
[https://www.indeed.com/viewjob?jk=aca25baafe248a83](https://www.indeed.com/viewjob?jk=aca25baafe248a83)

------
goparman
Data Theorem | Security, Software Engineering | Palo Alto, CA, USA | ONSITE,
FULL-TIME Data Theorem scans & secures mobile applications. We have built a
technology to automatically scan and detect security and privacy issues in
mobile Apps (Android, and iOS). We work with large and small companies within
various industries (financial, tech, healthcare, etc.) and help them make
their Apps more secure. Primary languages are
Python/JavaScript(React)/Java(Android). Any Reverse Engineering skills are a
plus, background in Security is not required. For more detailed positions
please visit:

* Frontend(React) [https://datatheorem.com/careers/frontend-engineer-reactjs](https://datatheorem.com/careers/frontend-engineer-reactjs)

* Python [https://datatheorem.com/careers/senior-python-backend-automa...](https://datatheorem.com/careers/senior-python-backend-automation-engineer)

* Android RE [https://datatheorem.com/careers/android-developer-reverse-en...](https://datatheorem.com/careers/android-developer-reverse-engineer)

If interested, please apply at jobs@datatheorem.com with Resume and mention
HackerNews

~~~
nnd
Are you open to remote hires?

------
valenterry
Hivemind-Technologies | Scala Developer | Cologne, Germany | ONSITE or REMOTE
(EU/EEA only)

Contact:

jobs@hivemindtechnologies.com

You can also write me a private message if you have any questions. :)

About us:

Hivemind Technologies specializes in the development of high-performance and
scalable big data systems. We help our customers gain more from their data and
advise them how to use state-of-the-art technology to process, store and
analyze their data.

We are a small team of skilled Scala developers which like to write pure
functional and clean Scala code. We are working mostly fullstack with little
frontend but quite a bit of DevOps. Our stack includes a lot of OSS, including
Jenkins, Spark, git, kafka, elasticsearch and libraries including cats, circe,
monix, fs2, akka streams, http4s and shapeless. We make heavily use of AWS and
cloud computing.

We are nice work with, we have flexible working times and embrace remote work.
We also sponsor visits to conferences and are offering free coffee and fruits
in the office.

Remote work is possible for all EU / EEA nationals or when having permission
to work in EU / EEA and live in one of these timezones: GMT, CET or EET. (No
Visa sponsorship)

Also visit our website for a more detailed job description:

[http://www.hivemindtechnologies.com/jobs](http://www.hivemindtechnologies.com/jobs)

------
Cyranix
Hazel Analytics | Full-Stack Software Engineer | Seattle, WA | ONSITE | $100K
- $160K + 0.05% - 1% equity (DOE) |
[https://hazelanalytics.com](https://hazelanalytics.com)

Hazel Analytics is a fast-growing technology startup founded in 2014. We pair
the largest food safety inspection database with powerful analytics tools and
solutions for Fortune 500s and leading organizations in the restaurant,
financial services, government, and education industries. Hazel is also the
proud recipient of Jack in the Box's 2016 Food Safety Innovation Award.

We are profitable and privately-held (i.e. no VC investors), which means your
equity is worth something from day one, and you’ll be able to make a direct
impact on the company's strategy and execution.

We're currently seeking experienced full-stack software engineers to continue
growing our engineering team. Our tech stack is predominantly Python (Flask),
JavaScript (transitioning from Angular 1 to React), and PostgreSQL, with
Docker and Google Cloud featuring in our infrastructure. The team operates in
an agile manner, keeping processes to a minimum and enabling engineers to stay
focused on their work. We're especially interested in people who are eager to
mentor junior engineers and who have past experience in data science, a devops
focus, or UI/UX skills.

Apply here: [https://jobs.lever.co/hazelanalytics/7c4ae7ec-
ed3f-45cf-b2e9...](https://jobs.lever.co/hazelanalytics/7c4ae7ec-
ed3f-45cf-b2e9-0a8146b89840?lever-origin=applied&lever-
source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

------
ryanglasgow
UserLeap | Back-end Engineer, Full-stack Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-
time | Onsite

Want more responsibility, autonomy and decision making in your role? This is
your chance to join a startup in one of the most exciting phases, where you
can become an original, founding member of the team and play a vital part in
our growth.

UserLeap is the first AI-powered user research team that automates the
customer survey and analysis process for large software companies. These
companies often have teams of people calling and surveying their customers,
and UserLeap replaces this process.

We’re quickly signing larger enterprises and looking for an experienced
backend or fullstack engineer to scale our platform to 100M monthly visitors
over the next year. You'll also be working with our Head of Data Science (a
PhD) to build ML and NLP models to analyze millions of qualitative data points
in real-time.

Experience with some of the technologies we're using is desirable: AWS,
Terraform, React, Node.js and Postgres.

The company raised a $750k Seed round led by Hack VC and is based in San
Francisco. The CEO has been an early team member for 5 successfully acquired
startups, including Weebly (acquired by Square), Vurb (acquired by Snap Inc)
and Extrabux (acquired by eBates).

Interested? Shoot me a note and let's chat: ryan@userleap.com

------
gina205
Blockstack (YC S14) | New York, NY or Remote | Full-Time, Onsite or Remote |
[https://blockstack.org](https://blockstack.org) Blockstack is a decentralized
computing platform. It’s the easiest way to build decentralized apps that can
scale. More info here -> [https://blockstack.org/what-is-
blockstack](https://blockstack.org/what-is-blockstack)

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, check out our careers page
[https://blockstack.org/careers/](https://blockstack.org/careers/) and read
our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/blockstack](https://www.keyvalues.com/blockstack)

Our open positions:

* All Open Positions: [https://jobs.lever.co/blockstack?lever-source=keyvalues](https://jobs.lever.co/blockstack?lever-source=keyvalues)

Priority roles include a UI Engineer, Product Designer, Head of Open Source,
Head of Engineering, Product Marketer, and QA Engineer.

Please email gina@blockstack.com with any questions.

Blockstack PBC is proud to be an equal opportunity employer and deeply cares
about building a diverse team. Benefits include remote work options, token
grants in addition to equity compensation, and a budget for learning and
education. We also offer 100% paid gold health benefits, daily lunch, and our
NYC HQ is centrally located in Flatiron.

------
roadrunnerfreak
Reflektive | Multiple software engineer positions | Bangalore/Bengaluru, India
| Full-Time | [https://reflektive.com](https://reflektive.com)

About Us

Reflektive is an early-stage startup, rapidly becoming a market leader in the
HR SaaS 2.0 wave. We're looking for engineers to join us on our shared mission
to make workplaces great by empowering employees and teams to achieve their
maximum professional potential. We're ranked #16 Best Places to Work by the SF
Times and have a 5-Star Glassdoor rating. We work to ensure our employees are
growing, engaged, and that their work is recognized and rewarded. Some
Investors & Customers - Lightspeed Ventures, Andreessen Horowitz - Pinterest,
Thumbtack, Glassdoor, Lyft, Instacart, and many more!

We have recently opened an R&D centre in Bengaluru and are looking to scale up
the team to tackle some interesting problems. If you'd like to solve problems
with smart, empathetic colleagues and have a lot of fun while doing it - this
is the place to be!

Open Roles

\- Front-end engineers (React)

\- Software Engineers / Senior Software Engineers (Rails or Django)

\- Lead Backend Engineer (Rails or Django)

\- QA Automation Engineers (Ruby)

If you're interested please e-mail mjayakumar@reflektive.com with your
resume/LinkedIn attached or connect with me on LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/manojmj92/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/manojmj92/)

------
mathildepatmon
Smartcar | Mountain View | Full-Time |
[https://smartcar.com](https://smartcar.com) The connected car API for
developers.

Here are our open roles:

\- Engineering Manager: [https://jobs.lever.co/smartcar/d12c8c8e-8382-45ef-
beb4-e731a...](https://jobs.lever.co/smartcar/d12c8c8e-8382-45ef-
beb4-e731a94a01d5)

\- Product Designer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/smartcar/953a4076-a269-4f5c-a2fc-9b8e1...](https://jobs.lever.co/smartcar/953a4076-a269-4f5c-a2fc-9b8e17989553)

\- Developer Relations:
[https://jobs.lever.co/smartcar/366373c9-fe40-4c60-9928-a6208...](https://jobs.lever.co/smartcar/366373c9-fe40-4c60-9928-a62085d81d79)

\- Full Stack Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/smartcar/14d0626c-d288-4607-b2a7-06ab2...](https://jobs.lever.co/smartcar/14d0626c-d288-4607-b2a7-06ab241a7aa4)

\- Front End Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/smartcar/e8ba9448-1f03-471a-bb2c-f1019...](https://jobs.lever.co/smartcar/e8ba9448-1f03-471a-bb2c-f1019cc3e701)

Feel free to reach out to our internal recruiter directly!

mathilde@smartcar.com

------
doh
Pex | Multiple positions | Downtown, Los Angeles | REMOTE or ONSITE, FULL-TIME
| Salary & Equity | [https://pex.com](https://pex.com)

Pex is an audio-visual reverse search engine, that uses the content as a base
for its search (think of Google Image Search). We operate at a pretty large
scale with some fun stack
([https://softwareengineeringdaily.com/2018/06/22/video-
search...](https://softwareengineeringdaily.com/2018/06/22/video-search-with-
rasty-turek/)).

We're looking for senior engineers for positions listed bellow:

    
    
      - front-end (React and Redux)  
      - signal processing (mostly R&D)  
      - DBA architect (Postgres [with Citus], FoundationDB, others)  
      - Go and Java for work on our backend systems  
      - C/C++ to help us optimize our algorithms
    

For remote candidates, we have strong preference for US timezone. For US based
candidates, we offer 30 days of paid vacation, fully covered health benefits
(gold/platinum plan) [70% contribution for your family], 3 months paid
parental leave, commuter benefits, cover costs of visiting conferences, and
more.

If you want to learn more, reach out directly to me at r@pex.com

------
aren
Foxpass (YCS15) | San Francisco, CA | FULL-TIME | ONSITE or REMOTE | Senior
Software Engineer (Backend) & Director of Marketing

Foxpass, a YCombinator (S15) company, is looking for early employees who wish
to create software to help companies implement good security practices in
their infrastructure. Doing security "the right way" should be easy. Our first
product offers SSH key management, LDAP, and RADIUS in the cloud to ensure
that engineers and employees use their own accounts to log into servers and
wireless networks. Furthermore, we're encouraging companies to make access
control API-based, so that access can be given and then rescinded as soon as
possible (on-call shift over, JIRA ticket closed, etc.).

We are looking for:

1) A senior back-end engineer who has significant experience with building and
operating high-uptime, high-performance systems in the cloud.
[https://angel.co/foxpass/jobs/79642-senior-software-
engineer](https://angel.co/foxpass/jobs/79642-senior-software-engineer)

2) A Director of Marketing to kick off our marketing function to spread the
word and help us find more happy Foxpass customers. Requirement: 6-8 years
experience at a similar company.

email me: aren@foxpass.com. No agencies, please.

------
David
Petuum | Pittsburgh, PA & Sunnyvale, CA | Full-Time, ONSITE, VISA | petuum.com

We build Artificial Intelligence (AI) platforms and solutions to industrialize
AI and enable enterprises to create and operationalize AI more quickly and
cheaply. With $108 million raised in series A and B investments, Petuum is one
of the highest-funded and fastest growing AI startups. Recently World Economic
Forum named us as a 2018 Technology Pioneer. Join us to bring AI to all!

Pittsburgh:

Senior Software Engineer - Backend
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/petuum/jobs/4119580002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/petuum/jobs/4119580002)

Senior Software Engineer - DevOps
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/petuum/jobs/4077368002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/petuum/jobs/4077368002)

Sunnyvale:

Senior Software Engineer - Backend
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/petuum/jobs/4098278002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/petuum/jobs/4098278002)

(Senior) Software Engineer - DevOps
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/petuum/jobs/4098286002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/petuum/jobs/4098286002)

------
modolabs
Modo Labs | Android Developer | Series B | Full-time | Greater Boston Area |
ONSITE

Modo Labs is a mobile software company that spun out of MIT in 2010. Our
customers – including many of the world's top universities and Global 1000
enterprises – use our technology to create iOS, Android, and web apps that
transform life within the organization by keeping users informed, connected,
and successful.

We are seeking an advanced Android engineer to take charge of our native
Android experience. Our Android apps are built on a hybrid framework developed
in-house using Java and web technologies (JavaScript, CSS, HTML, networking
standards). The Android apps work in association with Kurogo (our core server
application) to display dynamic screens, handle navigation, and invoke unique
native functionality including third-party integrations. The candidate should
be well-versed in both Java and web technologies, and familiar with the Google
ecosystem.

Apply online at [https://www.modolabs.com/about-
modo/careers/](https://www.modolabs.com/about-modo/careers/) or email
careers+hn@modolabs.com if you have any questions. The interview process
usually involves a 30-minute phone call and 3-hour in-person interview.

------
cstigler
Workday | Senior Full-Stack Developer | San Francisco |
[http://www.workday.com](http://www.workday.com) | ONSITE full-time

Workday is a large and growing (public with a ~$30B market cap) enterprise
software company, and we're looking for skilled senior full-stack developers
to join my Media Cloud team in downtown SF. You’ll be working with an agile
development team to develop interactive multimedia features and more for
Workday’s application suite.

Our team is passionate and curious, and looking for developers who are the
same. We value our employees above all, and believe that a kind,
collaborative, and diverse team will produce better products.

Workday's software suite includes HCM, Financials, Recruiting, Learning, and
more. Our software powers the world's largest and best businesses, like
Amazon, Netflix, Patagonia, Wal-Mart, Sony, Toyota, VMware, Visa, and Yale
University.

Our most-used languages are Python and JavaScript, but you'll also end up
touching plenty of other programming languages including Kotlin, Java, etc. We
are looking for candidates with 5-10+ years of full-time paid software
development experience. Note that, unfortunately, we cannot sponsor new H-1Bs
or hire candidates with F-1/J-1 visas, so you'll need to be a US citizen or
permanent resident, or have a current H-1B (or equivalent).

If you're interested, shoot me an email: charlie.stigler@workday.com

I'm a senior engineering manager at Workday with a startup background - would
love to talk to you if this job description sounds like a fit. =)

------
KayZeiss
Carl Zeiss, Digital Innovation Partner | SW Engineer, Platform Architect, Test
Engineer, DevOps Engineers | Munich, Oberkochen, Germany | ONSITE

We as the _Digital Innovation Partners_ supporting the Zeiss Business Units
for the digital transition by leading innovative projects. We are guiding very
challenging digital projects from Web, Science-Platform until Apps. We are
looking for multiple roles to join our teams located in Munich (Bavaria),
Oberkochen (Baden-Württemberg) and Jena (Thuringia).

Our 4 opening roles require familiarity with different technologies, strong
communication and technical skills, and an extraordinary team fit. Check the
rules of HN, that’s almost the communication style we are aiming for.

To apply, check out our openings:

Test Engineer Munich:
[[http://bit.ly/testengineerMunich](http://bit.ly/testengineerMunich)]

System Engineer DevOps:
[[http://bit.ly/DevOpsMunich](http://bit.ly/DevOpsMunich)]

Architect Platform:
[[http://bit.ly/ArchitectPlatform](http://bit.ly/ArchitectPlatform)]

Test Engineer Oberkochen:
[[http://bit.ly/TestEngineerOKO](http://bit.ly/TestEngineerOKO)]

------
agermain
Twitter | New York, NY or San Francisco, CA | Staff ML Modeling Engineer |
Full-time | Onsite | Visa

Who We Are:

Twitter is your window into What's Happening in the world, live! As rich
content continues to drive conversation, connection, and engagement on
Twitter, product teams are focussed on surfacing a broad selection of
compelling content to the user based on their interests.

Our team, Cortex, is building technologies that enable product teams to create
that experience. We are a team of ML engineers and researchers, trying to push
boundaries of ML and personalization at Twitter. We work closely with ML
product teams across the company (timelines, ads, recommendations, safety etc)
to define, design and develop the core components that would enable them to
deliver the desired experience to Twitter users.

Example projects include:

\- Approximate Nearest Neighbor algorithms and related infrastructure at
Twitter scale \- Embeddings models and algorithms \- Embedding infrastructure
that allows teams to easily train, consume and share embeddings.

Check out the opening here: [https://careers.twitter.com/en/work-for-
twitter/201811/staff...](https://careers.twitter.com/en/work-for-
twitter/201811/staff-ml-engineer-applied-modeling-cortex0.html)

------
jpatters
Forestry.io ([https://forestry.io](https://forestry.io)) | Remote | Full-Time

Forestry.io is a content management system for static websites that are built
with tools like Jekyll, Hugo, and Gatsby (static site generators). Developers
around the world are leaving WordPress and Drupal for more secure, performant,
static sites and Forestry allows their non-technical teams to manage content.
Forestry takes a Git-based approach to content management. When content is
edited in Forestry, all updates are saved as commits in the Git repo for that
site. Our product is a Rails application and we are currently seeking a senior
Rails developer to join the team and help us continue to build out the
product.

We are currently hiring for the following positions:

• Senior Ruby on Rails Developer

• Devops Engineer

• User Experience (UX) Researcher: User-centric, CMS-loving, product geek.
Your role is to assist our product team and help us build the best CMS on the
planet.

• Enterprise sales leader: Someone who has experience with inbound, developer-
tool enterprise sales. A person who can do sales and build the early sales
team.

All positions are open to remote or on-site candidates Please send a cover
letter, resume, and code samples (where applicable) to jobs@forestry.io and
mention this post in the subject.

------
StriverGuy
Kard Financial | Senior Software Engineer, Senior DevOps Engineer, Software
Engineering Intern – 2019 Summer | New York, NY | Full-Time | On-site

Kard helps consumers maximize their credit card rewards programs while also
helping our partners, card issuers, turn loyalty from an expensive,
inefficient marketing channel into a profitable revenue channel. We are
flipping an already $16B industry on its head, which comes with a host of
interesting challenges, from refining our real-time recommendation algorithms,
integrating with partner API's and building bank-level security and compliance
tools.

We are looking for several engineering and non-engineering roles including:

\- Senior Software Engineer \- Senior DevOps Engineer \- Software Engineering
Intern – Summer 2019

Check out our postings at:
[https://jobs.lever.co/getkard](https://jobs.lever.co/getkard)

Perks to working with us at Kard • Flexible health insurance, including
dental/vision • Retirement plans • Unlimited vacation • Work from home (or
anywhere you like!) on Fridays • We're dog friendly, and have a labradoodle
(Kobi) in the office every day

Check out our postings at:
[https://jobs.lever.co/getkard](https://jobs.lever.co/getkard)

------
bloopernova
ONSITE. Southeast Michigan.

Nexient is hiring! In 2009, we launched Nexient to give American businesses a
more responsive, domestic alternative to sending software development
offshore. We knew we could deliver better software faster by collaborating
with clients in real time. Today, we’re the only 100% US tech company among
the World’s Top 100 Outsourcers. Every day, we help dozens of businesses —
mostly Fortune 500 companies and fast-growing tech product companies —
accelerate their products and services to market and increase their agility.

We are hiring software programmers across all levels – for backend and
frontend development using Java, C++, JavaScript, Angular, React and
associated technology stacks. The list of current openings is available at
[https://www.nexient.com/careers](https://www.nexient.com/careers). These are
full time positions working from Nexient’s delivery center at Ann Arbor, MI.
Visa sponsorship and telecommute / remote work options are not available for
these roles.

Please use the contact methods on the careers page, or my work email address
aclark@nexient.com stating clearly which positions you are applying for, so I
can forward your resume to the relevant people. Good Luck!

------
pgodzin
JW Player | Software Engineers, Product Managers | New York (NYC), NY | ONSITE
| Full-time JW Player pioneered video on the web over a decade ago and
continues to innovate as the world’s largest network-independent platform for
video delivery and intelligence. Media companies including Fox, VICE, Business
Insider, and Univision, in addition to hundreds of thousands of creators of
all types and sizes, rely on JW Player to deliver and monetize their content
across all devices. JW Player’s massive global footprint of over 2 billion
unique devices creates a powerful data graph of unique consumer insights and
generates billions of incremental video views.

JW Player also started as and continues to be the most popular open-source
video player:
[https://github.com/jwplayer/jwplayer](https://github.com/jwplayer/jwplayer)

All our openings can be found here:
[https://www.jwplayer.com/company/careers/](https://www.jwplayer.com/company/careers/)

We have several openings available for Senior JavaScript engineers, as well as
Software Engineering roles across our data and media delivery pipelines.

If interested, please email me at pgodzin@jwplayer.com

------
sarpdag
FinCompare | Berlin, Germany | Multiple Roles | Full-time | Visa | Onsite |
Fintech | [https://fincompare.de](https://fincompare.de)

1) Backend Engineer: We are looking for software engineers who love building
robust, high-quality product. Tech stack: Python3, Go, MySQL(with JSON
fields), Django, AWS.

For more information and to apply [https://fincompare.recruitee.com/o/senior-
backend-engineer-m...](https://fincompare.recruitee.com/o/senior-backend-
engineer-mf)

2) Frontend Engineer: Tech stack: React, Redux, SASS For more information and
to apply [https://fincompare.recruitee.com/o/frontend-engineer-
mf](https://fincompare.recruitee.com/o/frontend-engineer-mf)

About FinCompare:

We are using technology to offer businesses a convenient one-stop destination
for all their financing needs. Helping them to find, compare and close the
best financing offers from over 200 banks, FinTechs and alternative financing
providers. Everyone in our team is an expert in their area, eager to go the
extra mile and a lot of fun to work with! We have only just begun to reform
the B2B financing market - and need you to continue our rapid growth!

------
makmanalp
Harvard Center for Intl' Development | Front End Developer | Boston, MA |
FULLTIME / ONSITE

We're a research center
([https://growthlab.cid.harvard.edu/](https://growthlab.cid.harvard.edu/))
that focuses on the question: “Why do some countries grow while others
don’t?”, and we study issues of economic development. We have people from a
wide set of backgrounds, including economics, public policy, computer science,
mathematics. Our center often works directly with counterparts in different
government organizations across the world. Our software team is a is a small
one (5 and growing) embedded within the larger organization of researchers and
data scientists. Our audience is policy makers, researchers and economists.

Our data visualization tool
([http://atlas.cid.harvard.edu](http://atlas.cid.harvard.edu)) just got
shortlisted in the Information is Beautiful awards, and we're working on an
even larger new section that adds a storytelling-style profile for every
country in the world, where we guide you through the process of what your
country currently makes and what it could be making in the future, while
making some of the more technical concepts more approachable.

Frontend stack: React / Typescript / Webpack / Node / D3

Details here:
[https://sjobs.brassring.com/TGnewUI/Search/Home/Home?partner...](https://sjobs.brassring.com/TGnewUI/Search/Home/Home?partnerid=25240&siteid=5341#jobDetails=1421667_5341)
or E-mail annie_white at hks dot harvard dot edu

------
asantheb
Petasense | Front End Developer | Bangalore, India | ONSITE Petasense is a
Silicon Valley based startup company that makes an IoT based plug-and-play
asset reliability and optimization (ARO) system. The Petasense ARO system
includes wireless IoT sensors and integrated machine learning software that
helps manufacturing plants monitor and optimize the performance of a wide
range of critical equipment.

Petasense has been selling its ARO system for close to 3 years and today we
service over 30 Fortune 1000 clients. Our clients are in power generation, oil
and gas, pharmaceuticals, metals and mining and critical facilities. We're
looking for an awesome Front-end engineer to conceptualize, design and build
our "data-intensive" web UI.

Tech Stack: React/React Native, Flask/Python, PostgreSQL, D3.js Job
Description |
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/16NN73XprwCdXvgnuJJwtK1XN...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/16NN73XprwCdXvgnuJJwtK1XNYjQ0b1WGLW48jPl6qSQ/edit)

You can check out press coverage here
[https://petasense.com/company/news/](https://petasense.com/company/news/)

Apply here: [https://petasense.com/jobs](https://petasense.com/jobs) or Email:
jobs@petasense.com

Arun Santhebennur | Co-founder, Petasense

------
ScotterC
Asana (asana.com) | New York, NY | Software Engineer | Full-time | Onsite |
Visa

Asana's mission is to enable all teams to collaborate effortlessly. We're
taking on the work management space and I have a fundamental belief that
technology can help us all self-organize more efficiently and in return allow
us to work more in our genius, achieving a state of flow more often. Asana
delivers on this with our product and our culture.

We're looking for Engineers who are passionate about creating a phenomenal
culture that enables autonomy and responsibility while striving to building
the best product possible because that's what we compete on.

Our tech stack: Typescript / React and our own version of GraphQL (we built it
before GraphQL was open sourced). Our version of GraphQL executes all queries
as "live" by default. This means you do not need to worry about data changes
when designing a feature.

I joined because I was convinced that the incredible collaboration experiences
I had in a small startup could be scaled up to big companies. Come work with
me [https://asana.com/jobs/apply/1163890/product-
engineer](https://asana.com/jobs/apply/1163890/product-engineer)

------
ragged
InnoGames GmbH | System Engineer (HADOOP) | Hamburg, Germany | Full time,
ONSITE, VISA

Our technologies:

The Hadoop ecosystem (HDFS, Hive, Impala, Spark) Stream processing (Kafka,
Flink) Custom data applications with Java, PHP and go Jenkins for job
scheduling and build processes Debian and Puppet for configuration management
Supported by Nagios, Graphite, Grafana and Serveradmin

Your profile:

Some years professional experience administering *nix systems Real world
experience with tools from the Hadoop ecosystem Passion for Data Science /
Analytics / Big Data and related technologies Proficient in at least one
scripting or programming language Open and friendly communication style and
very good English skills

Check out online: [https://www.innogames.com/career/detail/job/linux-system-
adm...](https://www.innogames.com/career/detail/job/linux-system-
administrator-system-engineer-hadoop-/)

\-------------- InnoGames GmbH | SENIOR SECURITY ENGINEER | Hamburg, Germany |
Full time, ONSITE, VISA

Check out online: [https://www.innogames.com/career/detail/job/senior-
security-...](https://www.innogames.com/career/detail/job/senior-security-
engineer/)

------
gsa
Maxwell Labs | Amsterdam, The Netherlands | Back-end, front-end and more |
Onsite | Full-time | Visa | [https://maxwell.ai](https://maxwell.ai)

Maxwell is building the leading conversational commerce platform. Our
customers include Takeaway.com, Hellofresh, Catawiki and Heineken. They use
our tools to instantly reach & engage customers through chat apps. We think of
ourselves as the Sendgrid for today’s preferred ways of customer
communication: instant, asynchronous and 24/7 availability.

After completing a seed funding round, we are now looking for developers to
join us in creating the next generation of customer communication tools.
You’ll be working with an international team of five experienced software
developers and a commercial founder. Our team’s experience includes Yahoo,
Hellofresh, Tom Tom, Salsify and The Cloakroom. Our beautiful office in
Amsterdam is located on the Herengracht in the center of Amsterdam. We have
experience with arranging work permits and are open to applications worldwide.

Tech stack: Python 3.7, AMQP, MongoDB, React, Redux, Docker, Bitbucket
Pipelines

Backend: [https://angel.co/maxwell-ai/jobs/269372-senior-software-
deve...](https://angel.co/maxwell-ai/jobs/269372-senior-software-developer)

We are also hiring for other positions: [https://angel.co/maxwell-
ai/jobs/](https://angel.co/maxwell-ai/jobs/)

Questions? Want to apply? Talk to me (I'm a developer):
gaganpreet.arora@maxwell.ai

------
katyborrowell
Borrowell | Full Stack & Mobile | ONSITE in Toronto | Full-time

Borrowell is a fintech company that’s building an exceptional team of high
performing, yet humble individuals who believe Canadians deserve more choice
when it comes to financial services.

As a developer here you would collaborate with Product, Design, Engineering
and QA teams across the company. One of our company values is "Love to Learn"
and we want someone to learn and grow with us and mentor other developers on
their team.

Mobile:
[https://www.workable.com/j/CEB4CF5709](https://www.workable.com/j/CEB4CF5709)
We are building out a team to work on a greenfield react native mobile
project. Someone like you could help create and deliver our core product
offering via a mobile application.

Web:
[https://www.workable.com/j/6F4E0F4481](https://www.workable.com/j/6F4E0F4481)
We are hiring a Senior Full Stack developer with Enterprise experience to help
as part of our lending development team. You will be working on a collection
of projects related to improving our loan origination process and simplifying
the loan application process to our users.

Apply today: borrowell.com/careers

------
wskemper
Viasat | Seattle, WA, USA | Full Time | ONSITE

Viasat aims to be the planet's first global ISP. We build the world's biggest
and fastest satellites, providing service to homes, business, airlines, and
more. Our technology connects parents to children, soldiers to their
commanders, and emergency responders to support lines, whether they're in
Dayton, OH or climbing the slopes of Denali.

We were founded in San Diego in 1986 by three engineers who sought to build
the company they wanted to work for, and that emphasis on our employees
continues to this day. It sounds a little silly, but we still retain a lot of
the beach town influence from that founding, this many years on. I’ve been
with the company for over eight years now (a decade if you count
internships!), through a number of different projects and teams, and still
love working here.

We are hiring for a couple positions in the Seattle office I run:

* Product Owner, Identity - [http://bit.ly/2DWs9DT](http://bit.ly/2DWs9DT)

* Security Software Engineer - [http://bit.ly/2APViNX](http://bit.ly/2APViNX)

Email stephan dot kemper at viasat.com, or apply online.

Candidates only; recruiter/agency emails will be used only to train our spam
filters :)

------
andraz
Zemanta/Outbrain | Senior Data Scientist | Ljubljana, Slovenia| ONSITE, VISA,
Fulltime

Outbrain powers content recommendations to increase user engagement and page
views on sites like CNN, FoxNews, MSN, and Time Inc. Outbrain also enables
publishers and top brands to distribute their content across our wide
publisher network. We recommend 250 billion articles and videos each month to
more than a half a billion people worldwide. Zemanta is Outbrain's subsidary
handling real time bidding.

Data Scientist - Marketplace Optimization: Zemanta/Outbrain is seeking an
experienced Data Scientist with strong backend engineer skills to optimize its
bidding into a dynamic and large-scale online marketplace. The position
requires modeling price points that will optimize Zemanta's gain from bidding
on media, in a dynamic environment of hundreds of millions of auctions per
day, involving other strategic players. In addition to modeling the optimal
buying dynamics, the successful candidate is expected to be able to implement
the optimized media-buy policy in a production-grade environment.

Apply at
[https://zemanta.workable.com/j/15FB6F3B4D](https://zemanta.workable.com/j/15FB6F3B4D)

------
minimaxlabs
Minimax Labs | Full-stack, Research engineers/scientists | London, UK |
ONSITE, FULL-TIME, | [http://minimaxlabs.com](http://minimaxlabs.com)

We optimise complex, global operations for billion dollar businesses worldwide
with a focus in the energy industry, creating massive value out of thin air
and a little cloud.

To support rapid growth, we’re looking for full time employees to work on
several exciting new projects and development of our industry leading
technology and product. We seek strong full-stack engineers and scientists who
want to have a real-world impact to join our elite team in our central London.

Full stack:

\- comfortable building clean RESTful APIs (e.g. with Spring-boot)

\- experienced in at least one statically typed high-level language (e.g.
Java, C# or C++)

\- know at least one common front-end framework (Angular 2+, React, Vue, etc.)

\- able to design systems with distributed front-end/back-end logic
(microservices, Docker, AWS/GCE)

\- familiar with one scripting language (Python, bash, etc.)

\- Experience in (or passion for) UI, UX design or data visualisation is a
plus.

Research Engineers/Scientists:

\- love working on challenging, complex real-world problems and high
performance applications (Java, AWS).

\- experience solving hard optimisation (e.g. NP-hard scheduling) problems .

Get in touch at hiring@minimaxlabs.com for more details.

------
blobbers
Voleon Group | Senior Software Engineers or Senior Sysadmin / Linux DB
SysAdmins | ONSITE Berkeley, California |
[https://www.voleon.com](https://www.voleon.com)

Co-founded in 2007 by two leading scientists, The Voleon Group combines an
academic approach to research with an emphasis on scalability and risk
management to deliver cutting-edge technology at the forefront of the finance
industry. At Voleon, we approach investment management through the prism of
machine learning, in which flexible statistical models are applied to the
problem of financial prediction. Rather than having humans look at individual
events within the marketplace, machine learning employs statistical algorithms
capable of detecting persistent effects across large swaths of data.

Software:
[https://jobs.lever.co/voleon/a4453137-a5c4-4811-886d-d53f7bb...](https://jobs.lever.co/voleon/a4453137-a5c4-4811-886d-d53f7bb6bfbb?lever-
via=VAkzh0MtjQ)

IT:
[https://jobs.lever.co/voleon/88df7d75-0882-4aeb-8d38-73ba84e...](https://jobs.lever.co/voleon/88df7d75-0882-4aeb-8d38-73ba84e627f4?lever-
via=VAkzh0MtjQ)

------
chrisbentzel
Boston Dynamics | Various Roles | Waltham, MA | ONSITE |
[https://www.bostondynamics.com/jobs](https://www.bostondynamics.com/jobs)

Boston Dynamics is a leading developer of advanced dynamic robots, including
Spot, Atlas, Handle, and others. We love to create innovative machines that
combine advanced control systems, software, sophisticated mechanical designs,
onboard sensing and perception, and extraordinary behavior.

We're hiring for a wide variety of positions - such as Machinists, Electrical
Engineers, Mechanical Engineers, and a wide variety of Software Engineering
positions.

\-------------------------------------------------

I want to point out two Software Engineering positions that do not require a
robotics background. These may be a great way to apply your past software
experience to a new domain.

* Automated testing of dynamic robot software behavior. There's a lot of best practices from general software testing methodologies and infrastructure that we could build on, as well as a fair amount of terra incognita for applying this to the domain of robotics.

* Creating an API+SDK. Help define how customers can customize our robots to their specific needs. Past experience with cloud services and/or simulation could be useful here, as would any prior work building out libraries or APIs.

Please apply on the job posting page
([https://www.bostondynamics.com/jobs](https://www.bostondynamics.com/jobs)),
or you can reach out to me at cbentzel at bostondynamics.com with any
questions.

------
astranis
Astranis (YC W16) | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time | Onsite | US Citizen or
Green Card

Four billion people do not have access to the internet. Astranis is going to
change that. We are building the next generation of smaller, lower-cost
telecommunications satellites to bring the world online.

Join us and work with top engineers who have flown things in space before. The
team is currently 35 people from SpaceX, Skybox, Qualcomm, and Google.

Roles we’re hiring for include:

* Embedded software -- write mission critical software that runs the spacecraft. No previous embedded or space experience required.

* Avionics -- PCB design, layout, bringup, test of mission critical electrical subsystems. Bonus: experience with fault-tolerant electronics

* Power electronics -- Design ~2 kW satellite power systems, including solar arrays and electronics for power regulation and distribution

* Thermal -- Design and analyze systems to reject sizable point loads without the aid of convection

* Aerospace/controls -- implement solutions to 6 DOF, non-linear control problems. Experience with spacecraft controls is a plus but not required.

* RF/Microwave -- work across a broad range designing and implementing RF systems at microwave frequencies, including LNAs and power amplifiers

* DSP/FPGA -- program FPGA hardware, develop custom DSP IP cores and integrate off-the-shelf IP cores

Please check out our postings here--
[https://jobs.lever.co/astranis](https://jobs.lever.co/astranis)

------
epkatz
Wonder | Full-stack Software Engineer(s) | New York City (NYC) | ONSITE |
[https://askwonder.com](https://askwonder.com)

Wonder is a new kind of knowledge service that makes your brain scalable. We
provide instant access to the intellect and fact-finding skills of a
distributed network of analysts around the world. We enable anyone - from
individuals up to Fortune 500s - to gain strategic knowledge when they need it
most.

We are looking for senior software engineers to join us in our beautiful
office in Manhattan to help make the product and the organization that goes
along with it.

We're a team of thirteen engineers today but we expect to grow into a
household name in NYC tech over the next few years and want your help to get
there!

You'll be an integral part of a startup with real traction, helping to scale
both the product and your fellow colleagues. We care about building a diverse
engineering organization and supporting each others' professional development.

For engineering, we expect you to have at least a few years of professional
experience including some experience with Node and/or React and an interest in
working across the stack to build web applications.

Current stack: Node.js, Typescript, Postgres, MongoDB, Heroku/AWS

Please use this link to apply:
[https://jobs.lever.co/askwonder/ae00c78f-7a92-4902-b804-bd48...](https://jobs.lever.co/askwonder/ae00c78f-7a92-4902-b804-bd48afb09d0a)

Unfortunately we are unable to sponsor new visas at this time.

------
clhemphi
Carbon Five | San Francisco, Santa Monica, Chattanooga, New York | Full-Time,
Onsite | [https://www.carbonfive.com](https://www.carbonfive.com)

Carbon Five is a digital product development consultancy. We partner with our
clients to create exceptional products and grow effective teams. We work with
numerous startups in addition to companies and organizations like Charles
Schwab, Skype, National Geographic, and the San Francisco Museum of Modern
Art.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/carbon-five](https://www.keyvalues.com/carbon-five)

Here are our open roles:

\- Senior Product Designer:
[https://www.carbonfive.com/careers/designer/?ref=keyvalues](https://www.carbonfive.com/careers/designer/?ref=keyvalues)

\- Senior Developer (5+ years): [https://www.carbonfive.com/careers/senior-
developer/?ref=key...](https://www.carbonfive.com/careers/senior-
developer/?ref=keyvalues)

\- Developer (2-5 years): [https://www.carbonfive.com/careers/web-
developer/?ref=keyval...](https://www.carbonfive.com/careers/web-
developer/?ref=keyvalues)

Tech Stack: The majority of our work is in Rails, Node, and Java, but almost
everything is up for grabs. The only tech we don’t work in is .NET and PHP.

------
cstrasen
MEDIGO | Berlin | fulltime | junior full stack | onsite | visa | relocation |
internships

    
    
      Junior Full Stack Developer (go, react) -> grnh.se/866aea7c1
      

We are 60 ppl, trying to do our part in fixing healthcare world wide in B2B
and B2C with our treatments marketplace and insurance products. Having evolved
towards react and a service oriented architecture with docker and go, we are
looking for smart and capable individuals that like to work on the full stack.
Disclaimer: We value transparency and honesty. Therefore, we would like you to
know that our engineering team halved from 8 to 4 in the last year. Now that
we have turned the corner, we are regrowing the team.

features:

    
    
      mature & cross-functional teams
      solid CI/CD/chatops pipeline
      work on own projects 20% of the time
      25% remote if you prefer
      trunk development model w. feature flags
      company sports events (beach volleyball, gym- and marathon-teams ..)
      learning culture, hack-teams, fun-force, rooftop gardening ..
      any hardware/software/tools you need
      relocation/sign-on bonus
      blue card sponsoring
      office in the heart of Berlin with easy commute and cheap, good food options around

~~~
unf_symphony
How to apply for internship position?

------
leenvand
RDMD | Software Engineer | San Francisco or Remote (US) | Full-Time |
[https://rdmd.com](https://rdmd.com)

RDMD is a healthtech startup dedicated to jumpstarting research for treatments
in rare disease. We’re building a patient-biotech data platform that enables
patients to contribute their medical record data to advance research in their
disease. Backed by Lux Capital, Village Global, and execs from 23andme,
Flatiron Health, Instagram, Twitter, Clover Health, Forward, and Verge
Genomics.

We’re looking for a ﻿﻿senior developer to round out our initial team. We’re
currently developing the front-end of our patient-facing product, internal
operations tooling, and data research portal. Great opportunity if you're
interested in making a big impact on the entire product at a mission-driven
company.

News:
[https://techcrunch.com/2018/08/20/rdmd](https://techcrunch.com/2018/08/20/rdmd)

Tech: React, Bootstrap, TypeScript, Node.js, Postgres, App Engine

Apply for openings here [https://rdmd.com/#software-
engineer](https://rdmd.com/#software-engineer) or reach out to us directly at
mail@rdmd.com

------
TheOsiris
SFOX | YC S14 | Fulltime | Los Angeles | Onsite/Remote

Be a part of a team on the front lines of a technology revolution.

SFOX is a trading platform used by institutions to get the best pricing of
cryptocurrency assets. We are backed by YC, Social Capital, Tribe Capital, and
management team has decades of fintech and private equity experience.

Perks include: Remote work ok! Health insurance, unlimited vacation, work on
VERY difficult tech problems involving blockchain/cryptocurrency.

Open tech positions: Database Administrator/Engineer:
[https://bit.ly/2AVz8cO](https://bit.ly/2AVz8cO)

Front End Engineer: [https://bit.ly/2ronR0g](https://bit.ly/2ronR0g)

Site Reliability Engineer: [https://bit.ly/2QwRo6r](https://bit.ly/2QwRo6r)

Software Engineer - Blockchain:
[https://bit.ly/2QilBa9](https://bit.ly/2QilBa9)

Software Engineer - High frequency trading systems :
[https://bit.ly/2zDDkhN](https://bit.ly/2zDDkhN)

Software Engineer - System Security:
[https://bit.ly/2BTRkW9](https://bit.ly/2BTRkW9)

Design and other positions on our jobs site:
[https://bit.ly/2QAvRcP](https://bit.ly/2QAvRcP)

If you are interested send your resume to jobs@sfox.com

------
lglickman
Take-Two Interactive |Marketing Technology Product Manager| Novato,California
|On-site | Full-time

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/taketwo/jobs/1457627](https://boards.greenhouse.io/taketwo/jobs/1457627)

The Marketing Technology team works alongside the Label’s (2K, Private
Division, Rockstar Games, Social Point) Marketing, Community and PR teams,
managing and supporting the underlying technology stack used for Paid, Owned
and Earned Marketing activity.

The primary purpose of the role is to enable and further empower these teams
to do what they do best – produce outstanding content. This means helping
streamline their processes, alleviate bottlenecks and provide data for
meaningful metrics, leveraging technology.

Working as part of the MarTech team the Marketing Technology Product Manager
(MTPM) must have a broad range of skills. The responsibilities include the
ability to manage the entire technology life cycle, from interpreting needs of
the business (known or discovered) through implementation into support. This
role requires understanding of Marketing / Technology platforms, and
experience in managing projects, acting as the conduit between business leads
and vendors.

------
cybus
Cybus.io | Hamburg, Germany | Senior Node.JS Developer (m/f) | Full time |
ONSITE Cybus is looking for a motivated Senior Node.js Developer (m/f). You
will build a robust, modular system to deliver flexible solutions to our
customers. Drive our middleware forward in terms of scalability and
reliability and ensure that our system stays cutting-edge while keeping high
quality standards. You ideally if you enjoy building awesome applications from
scratch. You're excellent knowledge of best practices in JavaScript and a deep
understanding of Test Driven Development & Clean Code. What We offer \- a
young & motivated tech company. \- startup opportunities, atmosphere and
latest industry gadgets \- “Family first” policy – flexible working hours and
spare time \- fresh fruits and fantastic coffee. \- regular team events and
relaxed after-work activities. \- attractive additional services
[https://www.cybus.io/en/career/node-js-developer-
mf/](https://www.cybus.io/en/career/node-js-developer-mf/) Contact:
career[at]cybus.io Please send email with 'Hacker News' in subject line.

------
novocaine
Memrise | Software Engineers | London UK | Full-Time, Onsite, Visa sponsorship
and relocation available | [https://www.memrise.com](https://www.memrise.com)

Memrise gives people learning superpowers!

We've got:

* An impactful mission - Memrise helps users achieve confident, real-world language skills & connect with new cultures.

* Exciting technical challenges for you to work on. We build for scalability & high availability; use machine learning powering real-world, user facing features; have big data to process and feed into our adaptive learning algorithms; and smooth, refined user interfaces to build that our users will adore.

* Funding - we just closed our Series B at $15.5M!

* A large user base - we now have about 40M users!

* An awesome team - [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wORv8J1n0y8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wORv8J1n0y8)

We're looking for:

* A Full-Stack Software Engineer. We use Python 3.7 / Django 2 / MySQL / Redis / Celery running on Kubernetes / AWS, with React & Redux on the frontend.

* Mid-level and Senior iOS Engineers.

* Mobile Engineering Manager (iOS / Android)

Apply at [https://www.memrise.com/jobs/](https://www.memrise.com/jobs/)

~~~
vips
Hey, would like to know the interview process and how long does it take for
the candidate outside of UK.

------
emily_mikailli
Signifyd | Backend Engineer, Frontend Engineer, Infrastructure Lead Engineer,
Security Engineer | San Jose OR Remote

www.signifyd.com

Our engineers build systems that catch bad guys. Using all available payment,
user, and machine data, we have to separate legitimate credit card
transactions from fraudulent in under 400ms. That means doing just-in-time
mash-ups of internal data with external APIs and reducing it all into a single
score with a few critical insights for end-users.

To solve this problem, we're looking for world-class engineers who are eager
to learn, adopt, and contribute to a reactive style of programming. The tools
you build will immediately impact the 5000+ merchants that already rely on
Signifyd to help them grow without fear of fraud.

Our stack: Java, Python, Cassandra, MySQL, Solr, Apache Spark, Play!
framework, Linux, Docker, AWS

Apply here:
[https://www.signifyd.com/careers/](https://www.signifyd.com/careers/)

PS: Some of our awards include * Best Company Culture, Entrepreneur Magazine,
2017 * Fraud Innovation Firm of the Year, Finance Monthly, 2017 * 50 Most
Promising Startups, Bloomberg, 2017 * Best Places to Work in the Bay Area,2016
and 2017 * Forbes FinTech 50, Forbes, 2016

------
davnicwil
KYND | Full Stack Product Engineer (React & Node) | Porto, Portugal | ONSITE

We are an early stage startup (< 15 people total) building a cybersecurity
risk management tool for businesses. We scan a business's public
infrastructure over the internet, detect potential threats and make (non-
technical) customers aware of them in a manageable way through our product,
which is a React web application backed by a Node/express API.

The product is shipped and in beta at the moment, after 10 months of work. I'm
looking for product engineers to help further improve the product and add the
long list of exciting features we have planned. You'll be joining a
distributed team led by me from the London office. You'll be based in Porto,
as one of the first people in the new office we're opening there.

You are a product-focused full stack engineer who wants to build web
applications with React. You should have solid demonstrable experience
building React web apps. You should have the ability to build full stack
features (database down to CSS) without help. You should have some experience
building APIs - the language/framework is not that important though you should
be happy to work in Node/express.

Please email me directly at dave+hn@kynd.io to apply. I'm Dave, lead product
engineer here - you'll be joining my team. You can check out my details in my
profile :-)

Site: [https://kynd.io](https://kynd.io) App:
[https://app.kynd.io](https://app.kynd.io) (you can't get past the sign in
screen but just to show you that we have our product live!)

------
kosc
KOSC Telecom | Backend developer, Senior Devops Engineer | Paris, France |
Full time | ONSITE | 43-65k€ + bonus

KOSC Telecom was established in March 2016 as the new French
telecommunications operator dedicated to supplying wholesale connectivity to
B2B operators. KOSC Telecom has incorporated Completel and OVH into its new,
fast-growing fibre optic infrastructure which currently has 20,000kms of fibre
optic cables stretching right across mainland France connecting more than 180
towns and cities.

We're building a connectivity-as-a-service platform (extranet + API) allowing
our clients to seamlessly order fiber and DSL accesses throughout France.

We're looking for:

\- an experimented Django developer to contribute to our unique service and
work on building new products and APIs, \- a senior devops engineer to take in
charge the architecture and deployment of our in-premise infrastructure,
define the layout of our services and improve the quality of our deployments
(through our CI/CD tools).

Our stack includes Django, Postgres, Angular, Kafka, Mongo, Docker, Gitlab,
among others.

We're located in the highest office in Paris and offer great compensation in a
great environment! If you want to hear more, feel free to reach out at jobs
-at- kosc-telecom.fr.

------
walkerandco
Walker & Company Brands, Inc | Software Engineer | Palo Alto | Full Time,
Contract-to-Hire | Onsite, Remote |
[https://walkerandcompany.com](https://walkerandcompany.com)

Walker & Company Brands is reinventing the way consumers of color learn about,
purchase and enjoy health and beauty products. We're starting with a focus on
the $50 billion personal care segment. Personal care manufacturers and
traditional retailers are neither building brands nor merchandising
experiences which cater to the uniquely differentiated needs of black, latino
and asian consumers --- three of America's fastest growing and most culturally
influential demographic groups.

We are looking for someone with Ruby on Rails experience or equivalent
experience developing for the web. You will help maintain and build new
features for: formbeauty.com and getbevel.com. There's lot of opportunity for
growth as a developer in this role.

Stack: Ruby on Rails, Javascript, Go

More info/apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/walkerandcompany/a49d498c-3744-4837-b1...](https://jobs.lever.co/walkerandcompany/a49d498c-3744-4837-b1d3-fe902912f3a3)

------
mcgwiz
Reasi | Senior Software Engineer | Los Angeles, CA | Remote - US | Full-time |
[https://reasi.com](https://reasi.com)

Want to revolutionize an industry? We're passionate about modernizing real
estate because buyers and sellers deserve better than the nerve-wracking,
fraud-prone, disjointed and expensive manual processes they currently endure.
This is a huge market but it has high institutional and cultural barriers -
our success is driven entirely by our expertise, creativity, agility, and
action.

Stack: AWS, Docker, Ethereum/Solidity, SQL, TypeScript/ES6/JavaScript,
Node.js/Koa/Express, React, Jest/Mocha, Bootstrap/Sass, <tech you recommend>.

Senior Software Engineer:

\- seasoned full-stack web/mobile developer who specializes in any of the
following: blockchain, DevOps / site reliability, graphic design, data
science;

\- has a number of challenging projects under their belt, providing the drive
and experience to identify and deliver our most impactful business needs; and

\- is an effective interpersonal communicator and mentor with acute attention
to detail and strong opinions (weakly held) about software architecture and
teamwork.

Please reach out for more information: jobs@reasi.com.

------
FueledTalent
Fueled | NYC, UK & Noida | Full-Time |
[https://fueled.com/jobs](https://fueled.com/jobs)

\-- Who We Are --

An award winning mobile app dev agency.

\-- Where You Fit In --

You know how to create jaw-dropping websites and web/mobile applications.

\-- Open Roles --

Director of Engineering | Shoreditch, UK | [https://fueled.com/jobs/director-
engineering-london/](https://fueled.com/jobs/director-engineering-london/)

Lead Backend Engineer | Noida, IN | [https://fueled.com/jobs/lead-backend-
engineer-noida/](https://fueled.com/jobs/lead-backend-engineer-noida/)

Lead Product Manager | SoHo, NYC | [https://fueled.com/jobs/lead-product-
manager/](https://fueled.com/jobs/lead-product-manager/)

Senior Android Engineer | Noida, IN | [https://fueled.com/jobs/senior-android-
engineer/](https://fueled.com/jobs/senior-android-engineer/)

Lead BD Strategist | SoHo, NYC | [https://fueled.com/jobs/bd-
manager/](https://fueled.com/jobs/bd-manager/)

Senior Marketing Manager | SoHo, NYC | [https://fueled.com/jobs/senior-
marketing-manager/](https://fueled.com/jobs/senior-marketing-manager/)

------
aretec_ny
SEC | Application Developer | New York, NY | ONSITE

We're building the U.S. Securities & Exchange Commission’s next generation of
analytic platforms to keep our markets safe, effective, and trusted. We’re
looking for high-quality developers to design and build state-of-the-art, big
data applications. Our world-class developers become full-stack experts and
educated about the financial markets and security regulations.

Join a small team of talented developers, capable researchers, and former
finance people. We use a modern stack of python, pandas,
JavaScript/Typescript, React, and other supporting technologies (e.g. flask,
klein, Node, R, and kdb+/q).

We’re hiring for 2 positions:

1) Full-stack developer (3+ years of software development experience,
proficient with some of our stack)

2) Frontend developer (2+ years of frontend experience, proficient with some
of our stack)

The ideal candidate will also have some experience in: \- Cloud development \-
Financial security markets/investing \- Data science

If you meet the above qualifications, please apply! We offer great pay and
perks.

Candidates must have worked/studied in US for a minimum of 3 years and be able
to work onsite in New York City. For more information or to apply, please send
your resume to careers@aretecinc.com.

~~~
pydeveloper22
Hello,

I saw this an old post online on the Hacker News site months ago for App
developers in particular folks who have some knowledge in technologies such as
Python and Linux.

Well, I had completely forgot about viewing it and so I was checking out
Hacker News job board today and a newer post for a full-time opening available
at the US Securities & Exchange Commission for a Full stack/Python developer
in the NYC area.

Well I'm someone who enjoys coding and learning with Python as far as learning
purposes/hobbies go. Plus, I'm someone who has been going the self taught
route trying to break into the IT field/Python Development world.

But, more than anything.. I'd looking to further learn and grow in my skills
as far as Python development goes. I don't have much experience with Django
Web development but feel I can learn and pick up on it as well as with any
other technology requirements quickly.

After quickly reading your post on Hacker News I was encouraged and interested
to reach out and contact you for more info.

So with that said, here I am..and I wanted to inquire to find out if this
opening is available for those with years of experience? Or would you allow
for training of junior developers to get up to speed? I had to ask because but
I wasn't sure if you meant junior or for more seasoned developers.

Also, you have a contact number to learn more about this position or
information on the things you require in regards to the nature of the job to
increase one's chances to be a part of your startup team? Any help in this
matter will be greatly appreciated. Thank you

If you like, please feel free to reach me at pydeveloper22@gmail.com

\--K

------
mapping_assets
Asset Mapping | Python developer | London (United Kingdom) | Full Time |
Onsite

Asset Mapping | QA (+ Selenium) | London (United Kingdom) | Full Time | Onsite

At Asset Mapping, we help make smart buildings that are cheaper to operate,
kinder to the environment and healthier to work in. For more details please
see [https://assetmapping.com](https://assetmapping.com) and
[https://www.linkedin.com/company/asset-
mapping/](https://www.linkedin.com/company/asset-mapping/)

We are looking for python back-end developer and QA (preferably with
experience in writing Selenium tests) to join our scrum team. You will have
opportunity to work with cutting edge of IoT sensors industry and tackle
challenges related to processing of time series data.

Tech Stack: Python, Postgres, Distributed systems, Docker

If this sounds interesting to you please send your CV to email address which
you get by running following in console:

    
    
        #!/usr/bin/env bash
        # Run below if you are on Linux
        echo Z3JlZ0Bhc3NldG1hcHBpbmcuY29tCg== | base64 -d
        # Run below if you are on Mac
        echo Z3JlZ0Bhc3NldG1hcHBpbmcuY29tCg== | base64 -D

------
dbesemer
OmniSci | San Francisco, CA | Backend Developer, Frontend Developer |
ONSITE/REMOTE

OmniSci ([https://www.omnisci.com](https://www.omnisci.com)) is a venture
funded Series C startup company that builds a software platform for
interactive analytics of big data. Our product features a lightning-fast open
source GPU-accelerated database and visual analytics platform that leverages
the massive parallelism and high memory bandwidth of GPUs. We can run queries
against big data sets orders of magnitude faster than other systems, and since
the results are on the GPUs, we can efficiently visualize the result sets with
the native GPU rendering pipeline. Check out our 350-million-record Tweetmap
demo
([http://www.omnisci.com/demos/tweetmap](http://www.omnisci.com/demos/tweetmap))
or our 11.6-billion-record ships demo
([https://www.omnisci.com/demos/ships](https://www.omnisci.com/demos/ships))
for an idea of what the system can do.

We’re looking for:

\- Backend Developer: Engineers with strong experience in C++ and
database/systems programming. Knowledge of CUDA/OpenCL, LLVM, X64
Optimization, and/or OpenGL are a major plus.

\- Frontend Developer: Engineers with strong experience in JavaScript and
React/Redux. Ideal candidate has good design sense and a data visualization
background.

Compensation, equity, and benefits are competitive. Apply at
[https://www.omnisci.com/company/careers/](https://www.omnisci.com/company/careers/)

------
tobiewarburton
Flux | London | Full Time | ONSITE | tryflux.com

Hey we’re hiring over at Flux (tryflux.com) - we’re building API’s that enable
you to see what you’ve bought - not just where you bought it, and delivering
receipts right back into your banking app.

We’re looking for people to work with of all levels (and are open to people
who want to learn Kotlin) - our entire codebase is in :kotlin: and we’re
making good use of cool features such as co-routines and cool tech such as
GraphQL, Ktor and so on!

• Salaries are between £50k and £80k dependent on experience (and equity!) •
We work from home on Fridays! • Annual team trip • The office is based in Luke
St, London - not far from Old Street/Moorgate/Shoreditch.

You can talk to me here/via email (tobie@tryflux.com) or apply/read more via
the following links: • [https://angel.co/flux-13/jobs/462560-senior-kotlin-
developer](https://angel.co/flux-13/jobs/462560-senior-kotlin-developer) •
[https://angel.co/flux-13/jobs/462565-mid-level-kotlin-
develo...](https://angel.co/flux-13/jobs/462565-mid-level-kotlin-developer)

------
thomaspun
GoodNotes (www.goodnotes.com) | Hong Kong ON-SITE, VISA | Full Time | Mobile +
Web engineers + leads |
[https://www.goodnotes.com/careers/](https://www.goodnotes.com/careers/)

GoodNotes turns your iPad into digital paper. It was created from our
founder's frustration of taking readable and reusable handwritten notes on his
first iPad. We have since grown to one of the top paid iOS apps worldwide. Our
vision is to be the smart paper where people think, study, and work. Short
term goal is to make GoodNotes smarter and more accessible. We are looking for
product-minded software engineers to join us in our Hong Kong office.

\- We are psyched about the future of computing: touch screen + keyboard + pen

\- We sponsor work visa. Come work in Hong Kong, one of the best Asian cities

\- You will be working with makers. Every member on the team has shipped their
own products outside of work.

\- We are bootstrapped from day one and we treat our team well. Check out our
benefits on our page.

\- We have excellent work-life balance because we hire people we can trust. 2
optional days (Thurs & Fri) to work at home. Annual all-expense-paid offsite
trip.

\- We were frequently featured by Apple. We are currently on their Apple
Pencil page: [https://www.apple.com/apple-
pencil/](https://www.apple.com/apple-pencil/) Email me at thomas@goodnotes.com
and check out the pictures of our outings and office on
[https://www.goodnotes.com/careers/](https://www.goodnotes.com/careers/)

------
ProtsenkoAlex
Airtame ([https://airtame.com](https://airtame.com)) | Copenhagen, Denmark|
Full-time, Onsite/Remote

Airtame is a fast-growing startup. Our wireless streaming solution helps
people work better. We are based in windy Copenhagen, but have an office in
New York that takes care of our U.S. customers.

We're currently hiring:

* DevOps Engineer - Copenhagen, Denmark or Europe, remote ([https://airtame.com/jobs/#devops-engineer](https://airtame.com/jobs/#devops-engineer)).

Our talented engineers are given significant ownership and responsibility over
projects. We value rapid iteration, continuous integration and testing, and we
are serious about producing high-quality, maintainable software. Frequent code
reviews, linting, and pairing are all integral components of our engineering
culture. We encourage experimenting with new technologies and constantly
challenge ourselves to improve our code, processes, and systems.

Get to know about our Engineering team:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jUqPWEvMlg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jUqPWEvMlg)

We sponsor work visas for non-EU applicants.

------
alibad
Qualtrics | SDM, Senior Front End Engineer, Senior Full Stack Engineer |
Seattle, WA,
[https://www.qualtrics.com/careers/](https://www.qualtrics.com/careers/)

We help customers identify experience gaps and take action to close them. An
experience gap is the difference between the expected and actual user
experience.

Day in the Life at Qualtrics Seattle:
[http://bit.ly/2QNhVK0](http://bit.ly/2QNhVK0)

The Digital Experience team mission is to facilitate engagement with online
users, in order to improve their experience. We are working on very
interesting problems, both from a product and technical standpoint.

Here are the roles we are currently looking for:

Software Engineering Manager - Digital Experience:
[http://bit.ly/2MQFrCy](http://bit.ly/2MQFrCy) Senior Front End Engineer -
Digital Experience: [http://bit.ly/2NpJuLa](http://bit.ly/2NpJuLa) Senior
Software Engineer - Digital Experience:
[http://bit.ly/2OKfSFe](http://bit.ly/2OKfSFe)

------
nancyvl
Visual Labs | Menlo Park, CA | Software Engineers | Onsite | Full-time |
[https://www.visuallabsinc.com](https://www.visuallabsinc.com)

Visual Labs develops Android and web-based applications for public safety. Our
clients include law enforcement, public venues (e.g. Levi’s Stadium), private
security companies and others all across the country. Here’s a video about how
our system was used at the Super Bowl
([https://youtu.be/WxHIrdqt9Rg](https://youtu.be/WxHIrdqt9Rg)).

A degree in Computer Science or a related technical field is required.
Preference will be given to those with the following background:

Experience working in a full-stack environment on a large-scale project

Working knowledge of web-based applications - HTML, JavaScript and CSS

Experience with relational databases, Python and Java

Experience managing cloud environments - AWS, Azure

We offer a competitive salary along with stock options and other benefits. If
you want to be part of a close-knit team at a company where your work will
have significant impact, send us your resume and tell us why you think Visual
Labs is a good fit for you. U.S. work authorization is required. Reply to
jobs@visuallabsinc.com.

------
juliecitizen
Citizen App | Senior Software Engineers, Data Scientists, and Product
Managers! | Manhattan, NYC | Full-time, Onsite
[https://www.citizen.com/](https://www.citizen.com/)

Citizen is a web and mobile app on the mission to Protect the world by growing
out a connected network of users protecting each other and their communities.
We’re looking for passionate, mission-driven individuals to help take the
Citizen app to the next level as we scale up new cities and expand globally.

Positions:

Senior Frontend Engineer
|[https://jobs.lever.co/citizen/44d4eb8d-097f-40f4-a162-37edb2...](https://jobs.lever.co/citizen/44d4eb8d-097f-40f4-a162-37edb2caef56)

Senior Backend Engineer |
[https://jobs.lever.co/citizen/34b01f0c-366d-4c34-a195-b4c362...](https://jobs.lever.co/citizen/34b01f0c-366d-4c34-a195-b4c3620d4162)

Data Scientists |
[https://jobs.lever.co/citizen/21ccc409-3dc2-4e61-82d7-6e3feb...](https://jobs.lever.co/citizen/21ccc409-3dc2-4e61-82d7-6e3feb7f3f04)

Senior iOS Engineers |
[https://jobs.lever.co/citizen/38dea578-b6db-4386-9b0a-dadb7a...](https://jobs.lever.co/citizen/38dea578-b6db-4386-9b0a-dadb7a76b250)

Product Managers | [https://jobs.lever.co/citizen/32ecca07-acd9-44af-
bc89-4c7e6f...](https://jobs.lever.co/citizen/32ecca07-acd9-44af-
bc89-4c7e6fe168a5)

Thanks!

------
tpotanski
DevsData | Full-Time | Oslo, Norway | ONSITE |
[https://devsdata.com/](https://devsdata.com/)

We're hiring Senior Full-Stack JS Engineers (React, Node.js, Typescript) and
Senior Front-End Developers (JavaScript (ES6+), Typescript, ReactJS,
Redux/Mobx) to our innovation lab.

\- Full-time (40h a week)

\- Location: Oslo, Norway (yes, relocation is required. We provide assistance)

\- Duration: 12+ months (permanent employment / long-term contract)

\- Start: mid January 2019 (negotiable)

\- 3-4 people for both positions are needed

\- Rate of up to $95/h, travel costs are covered by the company

\- Rate is adjusted to the location of the candidate - for US can be up to
$140/h

\- B2B - you will pay taxes in your country of origin

For Senior Full-Stack Engineer please apply here:
[https://justjoin.it/offers/devsdata-senior-full-stack-js-
eng...](https://justjoin.it/offers/devsdata-senior-full-stack-js-engineer-
tech-lead)

For Senior Front-End Developer please apply here:
[https://justjoin.it/offers/devsdata-senior-front-end-
develop...](https://justjoin.it/offers/devsdata-senior-front-end-developer-
tech-lead-oslo)

Or just email your CV to tomasz@potanski.pl

------
advertiser123
ILM - Industrial Light and Magic | Production Engineer - Media | Vancouver -
Canada | Onsite

Production Engineering is a globally distributed team that develops tools and
workflows which act as the foundational infrastructure for ILM’s other
departments. As a member of PE’s Media team, your focus will be on the
development of software and pipelines that ILM uses to:

\- Ingest media from our clients, such as plates, reference imagery, and media
from client side editorial

\- Process and package finished work for delivery back to our clients

\- Process, track, and review media generated internally by our artists

\- Keep our internal editorial data in sync with client side editorial

Technical Skills

\- Expert knowledge of Python programming and the Linux environment

\- In-depth knowledge of C++

\- Experience working with revision control systems and defined coding
standards

\- Experience with video encoding and color management in Vfx, animation, or
commercial production

\- Expert knowledge of developing tools and/or plugins within industry
software packages such as Rv, nuke, and avid media composer

\- In-depth knowledge of open standards such as Opencolorio, Openimageio,
ffmpeg

Apply online
[https://jobs.jobvite.com/lucascompanies/job/orAI7fwA](https://jobs.jobvite.com/lucascompanies/job/orAI7fwA)

------
okhan
Instructure | Salt Lake City, Seattle, Chicago, Philadelphia, Budapest |
ONSITE | [https://instructure.com/](https://instructure.com/)

Help us build open-source software for education:
[https://code.instructure.com/](https://code.instructure.com/)

We're hiring for a range of engineering roles. See here for the list of open
positions: [https://jobs.lever.co/instructure?lever-via=IQ-
V_FRhae&team=...](https://jobs.lever.co/instructure?lever-via=IQ-
V_FRhae&team=Engineering)

Our main stack is Ruby on Rails + React, but we also work with Go, Clojure,
Scala, Node and other technologies. We have plenty of hard engineering
problems for you to sink your teeth into, and many opportunities to learn!

Our culture is engineering-driven and work-from-home-friendly. Great benefits
(including unlimited vacation) and competitive salary.

Feel free to email me at okhan(at)instructure(dot)com if you have any
questions (I am an engineer not a recruiter - to apply you'll have to go
through the lever job board). Note that we do not currently hire remote
engineers.

------
purerandomness
Sompani UG | Software Developer & DevOps | Berlin | Paid Internship / Junior
position Where: Berlin

What: 6 months paid internship / working student / junior When: Yesterday Our
promise: We will be your career game-changer

We will jump-start your career:

You'll take a deep dive into Software Engineering and/or Systems Architecture
in an early-stage startup. With us, you'll build something people love, from
scratch. We have to be truly Agile and deliver in quick, little iterations. We
also can't afford unstable code or unreliable systems. We take Software
Crafting and Site Reliability Engineering very seriously. You will plan and
grow software and systems as if it’s you own company. If you are dreaming of
launching your startup in the future, there is no better place to prepare and
learn. Your time at an early-stage startup like us will be a unique
opportunity to grow Engineering/Ops skills and have fun at the same time.

What you bring to the battlefield:

You know your way around PHP (we use modern, type safe PHP 7.2) and/or
(Postgre)SQL. You’ve used your favourite browser's Developer Tools You have
installed Linux somewhere once or twice.

Your responsibilities:

Help me design and implement new features and grow infrastructure. Improve our
CI/CD pipeline (GitLab). Deploying on a Friday night and actually enjoying the
weekend is our end-game. You'll research and implement algorithms from the
Machine Learning, Statistics and Natural Language Processing (NLP) domains to
improve critical parts of our product. Plan and grow Cloud infrastructure
(AWS).

Write me, I'll reply to all messages.

~~~
pouta
I'm interested in the 6-month internship. I'm from Portugal so a working
authorization should be no problem.

~~~
purerandomness
Hey, that's great, let's get in touch, can you mail me quickly to
artjom@sompani.com ? Thank you!

------
mmosta
District M | Multiple Positions | Montreal, Quebec, Canada | FULLTIME | ONSITE

We are an ad-tech company offering solutions to publishers and advertisers
world-wide in an open and transparent manner.

* Site Reliability Engineer (AWS, GCP, Docker, K8s, go)

* Data Engineer (Scala, Python, SQL, Kafka, Kinesis, Parquet, Protobuf etc.)

* Full Stack Developer (PHP + JS)

* Senior Real Time Software Engineer (Golang/C++, Networking)

Work within a tight, autonomous team in the heart of one of the most livable
neighbourhoods in North America, competitive salary, quarterly performance
based bonus, 3 weeks min time off with a bonus winter break.

Internal systems we use Golang, Scala and Python.

Product side we currently leverage Symfony 3/4 and React + Redux, delivering
on realistic deadlines and report to technical persons only.

On infrastructure side, a hybrid cloud with some services in AWS, Azure and
GCP (k8s)

Small, rapidly growing and profitable company with opportunities for
meaningful growth and impact.

Prior ad-tech experience not a requirement.

If you're in Montreal, drop me a line and we'll meet up for an informal chat
about you and your goals.

Contact: mo <at> districtm.net with CV / Github etc.

Website:
[https://districtm.net/en/careers/](https://districtm.net/en/careers/)

------
dijit
Ubisoft Massive | Site Reliability Engineer (Infrastructure Engineer) | Malmo,
SE | Onsite, Relocation/VISA offered
[http://www.massive.se](http://www.massive.se)

My team is looking for an automation focused individual to help us release AAA
games with the highest possible reliability, while supporting the needs of the
adjacent programming squad. Our team is comprised of classicly trained
sysadmins who have always had a brush with automation, we work very closely
with C++ programmers so experience or willingness is helpful.

Our stack is primarily comprised of Saltstack/Python/terraform, an ideal
candidate would have enough Python experience to be able to investigate with
us and fix bugs with us in saltstack (and contribute them back upstream).

We also deal with Windows and FreeBSD, but knowledge in those things is not
paramount, typically we look for expertise in practical use of systems and
infrastructure, concepts that go beyond the implementation of a single OS. A
full Jobspec is here: [https://www.massive.se/job/online-infrastructure-site-
reliab...](https://www.massive.se/job/online-infrastructure-site-reliability-
engineer-743999679856882/)

We have many other open positions for C++ programmers, Animators, Data
Managers: [https://www.massive.se/career/](https://www.massive.se/career/)
each offers a relocation package and an additional VISA if required. if you're
interested in the role I am posting about and do not want to apply the usual
way you can email me at jan.harasym <at> massive.se - I will be happy to file
it for you.

------
widescape
Meet | Senior Developer React/Rails | Hamburg, Germany | ONSITE |
[https://www.hellomeet.co](https://www.hellomeet.co)

We build Meet to finally make scheduling quick & fun.

We believe meeting and talking to our friends and peers is essential for our
well-being. As our lives change, finding time to meet can be a struggle.
That's when people install our app.

We are a very small team. We're not rockstars or ninjas. We like to work at a
healthy pace. We work in our quiet office in a lush green courtyard – in the
relaxed city of Hamburg.

We do Event Sourcing, Hypothesis-Driven Development, Jobs To Be Done, Product
Field, Wardley Map (Simon Wardley jokes about the consequences of our job
description:
[https://twitter.com/swardley/status/1067611366008266752](https://twitter.com/swardley/status/1067611366008266752)).

You can help us grow our product and grow our company.

Email me or give me a call. I'm the founder of Meet.
[https://www.hellomeet.co/meet-is-hiring-a-senior-
developer](https://www.hellomeet.co/meet-is-hiring-a-senior-developer)

------
ynnak
Cognii | SF Bay Area, or remote

    
    
      2018-2022 Leading vendor for AI market in education - Technavio, Global Markets Insights
      National Science Foundation Innovation Grant Award Winner
      EdTech Innovation of the Year Awards Winner - MassTLC, Reimagine Education
      An AI personal assistant bot with traction - VentureBeat
    

Cognii is an AI startup with a focus on education industry. Cognii's
conversational EdTech product Virtual Learning Assistant tutors students to
mastery with automatic grading of short essay answers. We are looking for
entrepreneurial candidates in the following areas:

1\. AI and NLP Engineers (Senior, Junior)

    
    
      - natural language processing
      - statistical machine learning
      - syntactic and semantic analysis
      - information extraction
    

2\. System Architect/Backend Engineer

    
    
      - Design a scalable web service
      - Experience with Ruby on Rails
    

3\. Mobile App Developer

    
    
      - iOS/Android development
      - UX design, API integration experience
    

Join us to participate in our growth, advance your career and get rewarded
with generous stock options. Please send your application and resume to
jobs@cognii.com

------
mordras
Kialo | Full Stack Web Developer | ONSITE | Full-time | Berlin, Germany |
€55k-€90k

Kialo ([https://www.kialo.com](https://www.kialo.com)) is a privately funded,
Swiss-German startup, developing a purpose-built tool for critical thinking,
thoughtful discussion, and collaborative decision-making. Founded by academic
philanthropists, we have been working on the system for 6 years before
launching public beta in August 2017.

Our platform is built on a high-end, modern technology stack including Python
3.6, TypeScript, ReactJS, Redux, MongoDB, AWS, k8s and more. We are agile
(Scrum, no -but), everyone has a tech background, we have a flat hierarchy, an
open and friendly discussion culture (of course) and we have fun while working
passionately to achieve our goal.

We are always looking for skilled full stack web developers who believe in
building the next generation's discussion platform.

If you are interested or have any questions, check out
[https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/147695/full-stack-web-
develop...](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/147695/full-stack-web-developer-
kialo)

------
brianr
Rollbar | [https://rollbar.com](https://rollbar.com) | San Francisco,
Barcelona, REMOTE | Backend Engineer, Devops Engineer, Lead Product Designer,
Technical PM, Demand Gen Marketer

About Rollbar:

* We help tens of thousands of developers find and fix errors faster.

* Our backend handles billions of errors with low latency and high reliability

* Our front-end allows developers to discover and drill down across millions of errors in real-time

* Our open source libraries are used by some of the best engineering teams in the world, including Kayak, Twilio, Heroku, Zendesk, Instacart and Twitch

* We're a ~30-person team (SF, Barcelona, and remote) on a mission to help companies build better software faster

* Benefits and perks: competitive salary and stock options, medical, dental and vision insurance, 401k, annual conference budget, generous hardware and software allowance, casual work environment, inclusive team-oriented culture, rapid career growth opportunities, have fun and have an impact.

We're currently hiring for:

\- Engineering (backend, ops)

\- Lead Product Designer

\- Technical Product Manager

\- Marketing: demand gen, marketing ops, product marketing

To get in touch, please apply via
[https://rollbar.com/jobs](https://rollbar.com/jobs)

------
Jmelucci
MBTA | Full-time | ONSITE | Boston, MA...The MBTA Customer Technology team is
working to transform how people get around the Boston area. We’re a small but
mighty team of designers, engineers and content specialists charged with
bringing novel ideas, modern standards and a user-centered approach to
technology on the T. As the MBTA works to reinvent itself, we have a rare
opportunity to shape the future of transportation for Boston and communities
all around Eastern Massachusetts, as well as blaze a trail for other transit
agencies around the country. We’re always looking for people to join the team
who are passionate about improving the daily transportation experience for our
400 million annual riders. Does this sound like you? Then please read on.

Open Roles in Boston:

-Software Engineer - [https://jobs.lever.co/mbta/48312749-13cf-4185-b1e8-a6402868c...](https://jobs.lever.co/mbta/48312749-13cf-4185-b1e8-a6402868c74f)

-DevOps Engineer - [https://jobs.lever.co/mbta/104fd7d3-c787-476b-9d11-44bd62724...](https://jobs.lever.co/mbta/104fd7d3-c787-476b-9d11-44bd6272435f)

-Business Systems Analyst- [https://jobs.lever.co/mbta/3474099c-71fc-482f-afde-2d974a064...](https://jobs.lever.co/mbta/3474099c-71fc-482f-afde-2d974a064ef6)

-Technical Project Manager - [https://jobs.lever.co/mbta/7b35621b-85aa-422e-87c0-d1bca8075...](https://jobs.lever.co/mbta/7b35621b-85aa-422e-87c0-d1bca8075e98)

You may also reach out to me directly to learn more - jmelucci@mbta.com

~~~
samstave
Email Sent, very interested in speaking with you about this project.

------
lewilewilewi
Fluidly | Senior Engineers | London, UK | Onsite |
[http://www.fluidly.com](http://www.fluidly.com)

Fluidly is a fintech venture that's using ML / AI to help small businesses to
manage, forecast and optimise their cashflow. We've last closed a £5M series
A, raising from leading VC's Nyca, Octopus, and Anthemis. We need senior
Python, DevOps and Node engineers to help us scale our system as we continue
our growth journey. We're a really tight-knit team with an excellent culture -
communication and collaboration skills are every bit as important to us as
technical ones.

We're growing rapidly and getting great buzz. This is a fab time to join -
post-Series A with excellent runway and great technical challenges and
personal growth opportunities. You'll be reporting directly to the CTO. Our
office is in Holborn and it's full time on site. Salary is competitive and
flexible, with a separate personal training budget.

Our tech stack: React, Redux, Node, Postgres, MongoDB, RabbitMQ, Redis,
Docker, Kubernetes, Python, Airflow, GCP Dataflow, etc.

Experience: 5+ years professional experience. Fintech / finance/ startup/ SaaS
experience all helpful but not required.

Skills: Core python and/or javascript with and without frameworks. Core
programming and software engineering. Problem solving. Attention to detail

Personal attributes: Curious, humble, quick to learn. passion for technology
and startups

Job specs and applications here: [https://fluidly-
london.workable.com/](https://fluidly-london.workable.com/) or email lewi AT
fluidly.com

------
aidos
Rapid Tender | Junior Developer | London, UK | Full-time, ONSITE,
www.countfire.com (www.rapidtender.com)

If you are a super inquisitive, enthusiastic junior developer (especially with
an eye for the frontend), we'd like to speak to you about becoming the 4th dev
on our team.

We (Rapid Tender) make software (Countfire) for the construction industry. B2B
software doesn't sound exciting but we do really interesting work. The
technology you will learn includes (but is not limited to); js, react, mobx,
angular, css, python, flask, sql, postgres and linux. You will be given
continuous one-on-one support to progress rapidly to an experienced developer.
My expectation is that what you're missing in experience, you will make up for
in a desire to learn.

Apply here [https://www.countfire.com/careers/junior-
developer/](https://www.countfire.com/careers/junior-developer/) (no
recruiters please)

PS also looking for other people too (including Customer Success / Training)
[https://www.countfire.com/careers/](https://www.countfire.com/careers/)

------
agotterer
Common | Senior Software Engineer, Senior Frontend Engineer | New York City,
NY | Full-time | Onsite

Common is the nation’s leading community-driven property manager, improving
city living across 5 cities and for over 600 members. Using our signature
approach to perfecting the modern rental experience, Common designs and
operates coliving and traditional apartments in New York City, Chicago, San
Francisco, Seattle, and Washington, D.C.

Common was founded by General Assembly co-founder Brad Hargreaves and has
raised over $65MM in venture funding.

We are hiring for multiple positions and would love to chat if you are
interested in our mission of improving how people live:

Senior Software Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/common/jobs/4114701002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/common/jobs/4114701002)

Senior Frontend Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/common/jobs/4114729002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/common/jobs/4114729002)

All Open roles:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/common](https://boards.greenhouse.io/common)

------
citilife
Capital One | Machine Learning Engineer | Champaign, IL | ONSITE

The team at Data Innovation Team (part of C4ML) on the UIUC campus in research
park is specifically focused on unsupervised and semi-supervised solutions to
data related problems. Whether it is profiling data, identifying & tracking
model drift, or creating synthetic data - we are a tight knit group, focusing
on machine learning problems which deliver high value.

What we work on:

* Generating synthetic data, utilizing RNNs and GANs

* Identify complex data types, utilizing RNNs (think SSN, Address, Phone Number)

* Developing distributed and serverless systems to enable machine learning in the cloud

* Hyperparameter tuning at an enterprise scale

* Patent our cutting edge technologies

Email: austin.walters@capitalone.com

Apply at: [https://www.capitalonecareers.com/job/champaign/machine-
lear...](https://www.capitalonecareers.com/job/champaign/machine-learning-
software-engineer/1732/9380033)

Some of what we work on: [https://medium.com/capital-one-tech/why-you-dont-
necessarily...](https://medium.com/capital-one-tech/why-you-dont-necessarily-
need-data-for-data-science-48d7bf503074)

------
erikgrinaker
Sanity.io | Backend/Golang, Full-stack/Javascript | Oslo, Norway | Full-time |
VISA, ONSITE | [https://sanity.io](https://sanity.io)

Sanity.io is a startup building world-leading cloud-based content
infrastructure at enterprise scale. Basically we provide a global, real time
structured content database with powerful query capabilities and an open
source framework to build highly customized content management interfaces on
top of it. We are now looking for talented backend and full-stack developers
to join our fast-growing team.

We offer:

\- Competitive salary, stock options

\- Flexible work hours, open to periods of remoting

\- A tight, friendly team with an awesome play- and work ethic

\- Base in the second happiest country in the world (Norway), in one of
Europe's fastest growing cities (Oslo) ticking all the boxes when it comes to
arts, nightlife, and the great outdoors. (And everyone speaks English!)

\- Awesome social benefits as mandated by Norwegian law including child
benefits, paid parental leave, universal healthcare, four weeks of vacation

Details for all open positions here:
[https://www.sanity.io/careers](https://www.sanity.io/careers)

------
jastr
Markforged | Full-Stack Software Engineer (or frontend/backend) | Boston, MA |
Onsite | Full-time or college intern | $100K+ and equity

We broke ground in 2014 with the world's first continuous carbon fiber 3D
printer, and last year with the world's first sub-$100K metal printer. Our
products are impeccably engineered and customers love us for it — our $70K
printer has an NPS score of 85.

We have < 10 software engineers and are looking for a few more.

Our software stack:

* Webapp - Express.js / AWS backend, AngularJS / WebGL frontend, Electron for optional desktop client, all sanely-linted CoffeeScript

* Computational geometry engine for part slicing - Written from scratch in CoffeeScript and C++. Runs on EC2, in-browser, or on desktop client

* Printer touchscreen application - Node Webkit / AngularJS + Python -> migrating to Electron / VueJS + Python, all on top of a custom Debian image on a BeagleBone

* Printer firmware - embedded C on a custom board

Our team is all super full-stack. We generally distribute software tasks based
on individual interest. As our nth software engineer, you will have tons of
project ownership. Your ideas will influence the company's direction. You will
do interdisciplinary work on physical systems and learn from best-of-the-best
engineers across MatSci, Mech-E, EE, and SW, mostly MIT grads.

To succeed here, you need to be a quick learner and have a passion for
software engineering. You don't need prior experience with 3D printing or our
software stack, you can pick up those skills on the job.

You can email me directly jstrauss@ or apply online

------
AmandaFlo
Charles River Analytics is hiring across all of our technical divisions for
Scientists and Software Engineers! Our mission is to apply computational
intelligence technologies to prototype and develop mission-relevant tools and
solutions to transform our customers' data into knowledge that drives accurate
situation assessment and robust decision-making.

Whether you are interested in robotics, computer vision, machine learning or
technology in general, there are roles of all skills levels posted on our
Careers page. All roles are based in Cambridge, MA and we are actively hiring.

Charles River Analytics offers competitive compensation plus bonus and profit-
sharing, with an attractive benefits package including: up to 92% employer-
paid medical and 100% employer-paid dental, vision, life and disability
insurance, paid maternity/paternity leave, tuition reimbursement, monthly gym
allowance, free parking, generous paid time off, and a casual environment. We
are also accessible by public transportation.

Apply here: [https://www.cra.com/careers/job-
listings](https://www.cra.com/careers/job-listings)

------
cybus
Cybus.io | Hamburg, Germany | Senior Node.JS Developer (m/f) | Full time |
ONSITE

Cybus is looking for a motivated Senior Node.js Developer (m/f). You will
build a robust, modular system to deliver flexible solutions to our customers.
Drive our middleware forward in terms of scalability and reliability and
ensure that our system stays cutting-edge while keeping high quality
standards.

You ideally if you enjoy building awesome applications from scratch. You're
excellent knowledge of best practices in JavaScript and a deep understanding
of Test Driven Development & Clean Code.

What We offer \- a young & motivated tech company. \- startup opportunities,
atmosphere and latest industry gadgets \- “Family first” policy – flexible
working hours and spare time \- fresh fruits and fantastic coffee. \- regular
team events and relaxed after-work activities. \- attractive additional
services

[https://www.cybus.io/en/career/node-js-developer-
mf/](https://www.cybus.io/en/career/node-js-developer-mf/) Contact:
career[at]cybus.io Please send email with 'Hacker News' in subject line.

------
huahaiy
Juji Inc. ([https://juji.io](https://juji.io)) | Front-end Software Engineer |
San Jose, CA | Onsite

Juji develops a state of art AI chatbot creation platform. We work with
companies such as Google, Robinhood, Barnes and Noble, and universities such
as UIUC, Arburn, and Air Force Academy. See
[https://venturebeat.com/2018/10/18/juji-is-an-empathetic-
ai-...](https://venturebeat.com/2018/10/18/juji-is-an-empathetic-ai-chatbot-
that-holds-personalized-conversations-with-people/) for a general description.

We are a Clojure shop. The backend is in Clojure and the frontend is in
Clojurescript, with Re-frame and Rum on top of ReactJS. We also leverage
python for machine learning and tensorflow for deep learning. Watch
[https://youtu.be/phA4bMjKvCY](https://youtu.be/phA4bMjKvCY) for our recent
talk in the main Clojure conference.

For details of the position, see
[https://juji.io/careers#frontend](https://juji.io/careers#frontend)

------
litcharts
LitCharts | Full Stack Developer | Full-time | Remote Only (USA) |
[https://www.litcharts.com](https://www.litcharts.com)

Come help improve literature education with LitCharts! LitCharts provides high
quality literature guides, analysis, and related literary tools and resources.
Over two million students, teachers, and general interest readers use the
LitCharts website and mobile apps every month.

We are looking for a full-time Full Stack Developer to work on all aspects of
the site, both front- and back-end. Must be proficient with Ruby and Ruby on
Rails, Javascript and jQuery, AWS and S3, Haml, SCSS, and working remotely.

We’re a small team, and the code you write will have a direct impact on our
success as well as reach millions of users. You can work from home or
anywhere. We work flexible hours but typically stick to 9am-5pm EST and are
looking for someone able to do the same. All applicants must also be legally
authorized to work in the United States.

Please email your resume, Github profile, samples of your code/work, or
anything else you'd like to us to know about to hiring@litcharts.com to apply.
Thanks for reading!

------
aareet
CareMessage (YC W14) | QA Automation Engineer | REMOTE | Full Time |
[http://caremessage.org](http://caremessage.org)

CareMessage is looking for a QA Automation Engineer to help with manual and
automated quality assurance of the CareMessage web application and API. You
will be responsible for entire features and will be a full member of the
CareMessage Engineering team. Our team believes in an Agile development
environment, test driven development. Our tools of choice are Ruby on Rails,
AngularJS, PostgreSQL, and we place an emphasis on open collaboration and
ownership. We're using Protractor for automated frontend testing so knowledge
in that is a plus. When something isn’t working, we’re not afraid to throw it
out and try something new - so if you have exciting ideas about the QA process
and how to make your own job even easier, you’ll fit right in. All of our
developers and QA engineers are working from a remote location. Apply here:
[https://www.caremessage.org/who#careers](https://www.caremessage.org/who#careers)

------
kestred
Wyyerd | Multiple positions | Boulder, CO | REMOTE (US Only) or ONSITE |
[https://wyyerd.com/careers](https://wyyerd.com/careers)

Wyyerd Group is a fully-funded startup determined to bring fast, affordable,
and local fiber internet to the United States, one community at a time. We
believe that each community is unique and should have an equally unique,
caring, and locally-managed internet provider. With current operations in
three states, Wyyerd has undertaken the task of building thoughtful software
to enable local management while maintaining a national footprint.

We value community, both physical and digital. Wyyerd has an eye towards open
source, contributing back to the projects that have gotten us here. Blending
geospatial, relational, operational, and financial data into a usable
interface for both customers and business operators at scale presents
exhilarating challenges in UX design and software architecture.

Open Positions:

* Data Engineer / Analyst II (Full Time)

* Frontend Engineer III (Full Time)

* Frontend Developer II (Full Time)

* UI/UX Designer III (Full Time)

* UI/UX Designer II (Contract, Project-based)

Contact: hiring@wyyerd.com

Tech-Stack: Rust, Python, VueJS, Typescript, GraphQL, Postgres

------
BillSaysThis
Sumo Logic Inc. - Redwood City, CA, Noida (India), and Warsaw (Poland)

The proliferation of machine data is changing everything. Our mission at Sumo
Logic is to drive continuous intelligence through our cloud-native platform
and make it possible for everyone to know what their organization’s data is
telling them (even those of us without “Data Scientist” in our title).

Note: All positions are in-office, remote is not offered at this time.

=== Openings ===

\- Sr. Frontend Developer (Noida:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/sumologic/jobs/126333](https://boards.greenhouse.io/sumologic/jobs/126333),
Redwood City:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/sumologic/jobs/1446579](https://boards.greenhouse.io/sumologic/jobs/1446579))

\- Staff Frontend Engineer (Architect), Redwood City:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/sumologic/jobs/1137318](https://boards.greenhouse.io/sumologic/jobs/1137318)

\- Frontend Engineer, Warsaw:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/sumologic/jobs/1080682](https://boards.greenhouse.io/sumologic/jobs/1080682)

Internships for next Summer are already mostly filled but we're also
interested in students looking for Fall and Winter internships.

Numerous other engineering and other positions are also open, see the full
list at
[https://www.sumologic.com/company/careers/](https://www.sumologic.com/company/careers/).

~~~
frankpf
Where can I apply to fall and winter internships? I didn't find them in
[https://www.sumologic.com/company/careers/](https://www.sumologic.com/company/careers/).

------
notabankster
TD Bank Group | Toronto, ON, Canada | DevOps Engineer, Software Engineer |
Full Time | ONSITE Downtown Toronto.

Great work-life balance. Full TD benefits. [https://jobs.td.com/en-CA/why-
choose-us/benefits/](https://jobs.td.com/en-CA/why-choose-us/benefits/) I have
multiple software engineering openings on my team at all seniority levels (co-
op to senior). We're looking for highly-technical, hands-on software engineers
who can wear multiple hats in an agile team within our Enterprise Information
Management group. We're focusing on DevOps & software tools to better manage
our Big Data Lake and move to a PaaS model. We do back-end microservices, big
data job orchestration, promotion workflows, web front-ends, monitoring tools,
automation. We run a cluster with thousands of cores, petabytes of data and
terabytes of RAM. We have a backlog of interesting work that requires critical
thinking and creativity. We're all about improving the way we work, leading by
example and reducing friction.

Qualities

    
    
      * Self-starter, Go-getter
    
      * Constantly finds ways to optimize processes
    
      * Automates by default
    
      * Great communication skills
    

Experience

    
    
      * Solid experience with Linux, Java and the JVM
    
      * Cloudera stack
    
      * Elastic (ELK) stack
    
      * Security
    
      * Structured and unstructured data
    
      * Designing / consuming APIs within an SoA / microservices architecture
    
      * Test automation tools and techniques
    
      * Configuration management
    
      * DevOps practices
    
      * CI/CD
    
      * TDD
    
      * Setting up VMs, environments, docker
    
      * Agile
    
      * Front-end angular skills an asset
    

To reply, use email address in my profile.

------
phprecovery
Teachers Pay Teachers | New York, NY | Full Time | Engineering Manager |
Senior Software Engineer |
[https://www.teacherspayteachers.com/](https://www.teacherspayteachers.com/)

Teachers Pay Teachers (TpT) is the largest marketplace of resources,
knowledge, and inspiration that teachers need to teach at their best created
by other teachers.

If you haven't heard of TpT, it's an incredible success story
([https://www.forbes.com/sites/lilyjones/2018/07/19/teacher-
po...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/lilyjones/2018/07/19/teacher-powered-the-
unstoppable-community-behind-teacherspayteachers/)) having a huge impact in
the K-12 world used by over 2/3 of U.S. teachers with over 3.5 million
resources that have been downloaded over 1 billion times.

Looking for an awesome engineering culture, a focus on diversity, solid
leadership having a positive impact on the world, and the opportunity to solve
really interesting problems using great tools (Elixir, React, Machine
Learning, Kubernetes, service-oriented architecture)? You should consider TpT!

We are hiring for many roles in including:

\- Engineering Manager

\- Technical Lead

\- Senior Software Engineer

Check out our great reviews on Glassdoor:
[https://www.glassdoor.com/Overview/Working-at-Teachers-
Pay-T...](https://www.glassdoor.com/Overview/Working-at-Teachers-Pay-Teachers-
EI_IE935687.11,32.htm)

Email me at kevin.friedman@teacherspayteachers.com if you'd like to learn
more!

------
souprock
Southeast USA including: Virginia (Arlington and Dulles), Maryland (Annapolis
Junction), South Carolina (Greenville), Alabama (Huntsville), Florida (beach
east of Melbourne), Texas (Austin and San Antonio), Pennsylvania (State
College) and possibly others, all ONSITE. Citizenship is a job requirement.

We do emulators, JIT, hypervisors, stuff similar to valgrind, debuggers,
manual disassembly, binary static analysis, parsers, and assembly. We write
our own low-level tools, frequently in C99 to run on Linux. We also use IDA
Pro, qemu, Simics, JTAG debuggers, gdb, Coverity, KlocWork, LLVM, and so on.
Easily transferable skills include those related to compilers, kernel drivers,
embedded RTOSes, vectorizing, firmware, VxWorks BSP development, symbolic
execution, boot loaders, software verification, concolic testing, abstract
interpretation, satisfiability (SAT, SMT) solvers, and decompilers. We work
with more than a dozen architectures including PowerPC/ppc, MIPS,
ARM/Thumb/AArch64, x86/x64/Intel, DSPs, and microcontrollers. We hire from no-
degree to PhD. Common degrees include Computer Science, Computer Engineering,
Electrical Engineering, and Mathematics.

We don't normally work overtime, and we get paid more if we do. We're never
expected to take work home or be on call. Because of the citizenship
requirement, there is no chance that the work will be outsourced. Flex-time is
fairly extreme; some do randomish hours.

Location hints: Pick Arlington for a car-free life, subway included. Pick
Florida or Texas to live in a place with solid gun rights and no state income
tax. Pick Florida for almost no traffic or commute, surfing, and houses that
commonly go for $150,000 to $450,000.

You can email me at users.sf.net, with account name albert.

~~~
ksrm
Lockheed Martin.

------
petesoder
DataEngConf | Remote | Head of Content & Community | Full-time |
[https://www.dataengconf.com/no-bullshit-nyc](https://www.dataengconf.com/no-
bullshit-nyc)

Hakka Labs is building the top community of deeply technical data
professionals worldwide. Our flagship event, DataEngConf, is attended and
sponsored by companies like Google, Facebook, Netflix, Airbnb, Buzzfeed,
Spotify, Lyft, Heroku and many more. Our network is comprised of data
engineers, scientists, analysts and product managers - we connect them to
share knowledge & career opportunities across their various disciplines of
data science, machine learning, artificial intelligence, computer vision and
other cutting edge data-driven technologies.

I'm an engineer and the founder of the company. Come and help us grow our data
community around the world. I'm happy to chat with any of the HN community
about your interest.

[https://angel.co/hakka-labs/jobs/466940-head-of-content-
comm...](https://angel.co/hakka-labs/jobs/466940-head-of-content-community)

------
thehazard
Textio | Seattle, WA USA | Full-Time | On-Site

At Textio, we're changing the way people write. We predict how your writing
will perform based on previous real-world results from similar documents. We
have some of the largest companies in the world as customers, and we're hiring
engineers across the board to help us solve difficult problems. We have a
tight-knit, friendly, and experienced team, an incredible product, and a
bright future.

I'm a senior frontend engineer here at Textio, and I can honestly say it's the
best job I've ever had. Come join my team! (Senior Software Engineer, Frontend
[https://textio.com/careers/job/?id=2ae23baf-e815-440d-ac06-0...](https://textio.com/careers/job/?id=2ae23baf-e815-440d-ac06-01b5f1ec368c))

We're hiring across the board, too! All Textio careers -
[https://textio.com/careers/](https://textio.com/careers/) Check out our team
- [https://textio.com/team/](https://textio.com/team/)

------
Nilef
Lloyds Banking Group | Everything - Full-stack/Javascript, DevOps, Node/React,
COBOL, Java, .NET, Quality Engineers, Product Managers, UX, Scrum Masters |
Edinburgh, Scotland | Full-time | ONSITE |
[https://www.lloydsbankinggroup.com/careers](https://www.lloydsbankinggroup.com/careers)

We're turning the UK's biggest finance company into the UK's biggest tech
company and our Edinburgh-based Engineering Hub is growing fast. We've made a
big shift towards an Engineering-led, lab-based organisation with autonomy
devolved to the teams themselves and are tackling some tough and varied
problems like "How do you convince Britain to save for retirement?" or "How do
you defend the UK's most critical piece of financial infrastructure from
foreign-state actors?".

I'm currently hiring for pretty much all roles across our labs, from
Node/React Engineers all the way to Mainframe Engineers and Data Scientists.
Also looking for PMs, Scrum Masters and UX designers.

If you want to hear more, Drop me a line: nile<dot>frater@lloydsbanking.com

~~~
tapland
Mainframe Engineers? What systems are you running.

Asking as a 20s EU mainframe dev with fiance who doesn't stop talking about
moving to Scotland.

------
meagannland
Sysdig | Lead Frontend Engineer | San Francisco | Full-Time | Onsite

Apply Now: [https://grnh.se/e7cc548c1](https://grnh.se/e7cc548c1)

Here at Sysdig, we’re what you might call container-obsessed. It starts with
our unique technology, which listens to the heart of the operating system to
surface the deepest data with the least overhead. From there, we’ve created
the first-ever Container Intelligence Platform, which proactively uncovers
issues before they manifest, and allows for deep digging to solve the most
complex problems.

Sysdig is hiring a Lead Frontend Engineer to work on our Sysdig Container
Intelligence Platform- Sysdig Monitor and Sysdig Secure. As a Lead Frontend
Engineer, you will collaborate with our product management, design, and
backend teams, to create the workflows that customers use to explore their
data, configure their desired policies, and correlate events. Your work on the
UI will empower customers to uncover and research anomalous behavior and to
coordinate with their teams on security incidents. You will be part of a team
that works on Data Visualization strategies.

------
webloem
Jobsrepublic | Sr. Java Engineer | Sr. Frontend Engineer | On-Site | Amsterdam
| €55K-75K

Jobsrepublic is a fast growing company in the digital recruitment space. We
are one of the leading suppliers in recruitment software in the Netherlands
and own a number of household brands. We currently grow fast with our award
winning targeted recruitment campaigns.

Currently looking for a Senior Java Engineer and a Senior Frontend Engineer to
join our team.

You will be responsible for designing and building the platform behind our
campaign tracker. The campaign tracker helps our clients follow the success of
their job marketing campaigns. The campaign tracker will become the backbone
of the most rapidly growing part of our business and is crucial to our
success. The tech stack you will help design should also double as the new
platform for our existing SaaS products.

Our current stack is primarily Java, Spring, Hibernate, MySQL hosted on AWS
with VueJS on the frontend.

We are building a new team of developers to work from an office in Amsterdam
west near Rembrandtpark. Total company size is about 30 people. We are
cashflow positive, maintain a stable yearly growth >50%, have a flat hierarchy
and a good work life balance.

I'm the CTO and you will be working directly with me. Contact me if you are
interested through cto@jobsrepublic.nl

No visa support available at the moment and no recruiters please.

[1] [https://www.jobsrepublic.nl/](https://www.jobsrepublic.nl/)

[2]
[https://www.werkenbijjobsrepublic.nl/en/](https://www.werkenbijjobsrepublic.nl/en/)

------
eggmanfoo
Aire | Software Engineers | London, UK | Onsite |
[https://aire.io](https://aire.io)

We exist to make credit more equitable for everyone. We believe that context
improves credit decisions. So when a customer doesn’t meet the criteria of a
traditional credit bureau, we offer a second chance. By inviting customers to
tell us about themselves. Aire is building a credit assessment tool that
improves human-level intelligence and eliminates its biases. Aire partners
with a range of lenders including Toyota Financial Services, Zopa and N Brown
Group to name just a few. We’re backed by venture capital funding. Authorised
and regulated by the Financial Conduct Authority. Firm reference number:
744817

Our tech stack: React, Redux, Node, Postgres, Docker, Kubernetes, Python

Skills: Core python and/or javascript with and without frameworks. Core
programming and software engineering. Problem-solving. Attention to detail

Personal attributes: Curious, humble, quick to learn. passion for technology
and startups

Job specs and applications here:
[https://aire.workable.com](https://aire.workable.com)

------
portnoy31191
NeuroFlow | Backend Engineer | DevOps Engineer | Mobile Engineer |
Philadelphia, PA | $70,000 - 110,000 | 0.0 - 0.75% Equity | Full-time | Onsite
| [https://www.neuroflowsolution.com/](https://www.neuroflowsolution.com/)

Health care providers are our heroes. They’re responsible for helping those
who need it most, which can be a tough challenge when patients struggle with
mental health conditions, often resulting in poor engagement, motivation, and
treatment compliance.

NeuroFlow promotes behavioral health access and engagement in all care
settings to improve outcomes, overall wellness, and cost of care. Our suite of
tools enables remote monitoring and behavioral health integration across the
continuum of care, including psychology, primary care, and pain management
settings.

NeuroFlow’s mission is to be a resource and asset to health care providers in
their tireless pursuit to help patients feel better faster.

See the full job descriptions and apply here:
[https://angel.co/neuroflow/jobs/](https://angel.co/neuroflow/jobs/)

------
marstein
Pinger | San Jose, CA | Senior Backend Engineer | Full Time | onsite
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oq2r7fwK&s=hackernews](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oq2r7fwK&s=hackernews)

We're looking for someone who is into backend OO programming. We use PHP but
most important is clean coding style, testing mentality and team fit.

Responsibilities Develop backend PHP software in an Object-Oriented style.
Enjoy writing code using test-driven development. Design and document software
using Domain-Driven-Design principles. Work with product management, frontend,
ops and other teams in a cross-functional team to quickly deliver new
smartphone applications. Coach team in using OO and DDD to ship and maintain
code, model and designs. Requirements: BS or MS in Computer Science (or
equivalent industry experience) Experienced object-oriented software developer
(TDD, OO, DDD) for 5+ years Used domain-driven-design successfully. Thrive in
fast paced team environment. Highly desired:

Enjoys Agile Software Development with Scrum. Distributed web app development
using LAMP stack with REST APIs.

------
tabrown
Expanse [https://www.expanse.co](https://www.expanse.co) | Engineering | San
Francisco | Full-Time, Onsite

Expanse, formerly Qadium, a San Francisco-based company, provides IT and
security teams with complete visibility of the assets and risks on their
global Internet Edge. This enables our customers, Fortune 1000 companies and
the US government, to quickly and efficiently eliminate these risks. Through
technology and service expertise, we surface and help remediate Internet Edge
risks to prevent large breaches and successful attacks.

Expanse has raised over $65 million of funding from Founders Fund, NEA, IVP,
and TPG. We were founded in 2012, after the founders met at DARPA.

Open Roles with Engineering Include: \- DevOps Engineer \- Senior Software
Engineer, Platform API \- Software Engineer, Data Collection \- Software
Engineer, Frontend \- Senior Software Engineer, Data Engineering \- Cyber Risk
Analyst

We're also hiring in other departments. All open positions can be found here:
[https://www.expanse.co/jobs/](https://www.expanse.co/jobs/)

------
harrisonmoore
FULL-STACK DEVELOPER | CONTRACT | LONDON ONSITE

earwig is a user-generated reviews engine that shows workers which recruitment
agencies and workplaces they can trust.

Do you want to help raise working standards for the 5 million gig workers in
the UK? Do you want to work in one of the UK’s most illustrious accelerators
and receive mentoring and access to investment opportunities? Then you should
work with earwig in London.

Following 12 months of research, initial investment, prototyping, user testing
and having secured support from three major sector bodies, we are now looking
for a competent full-stack developer to build the earwig MVP to be launched in
March 2019. The MVP has been spec’d independently by two devs and should take
6-8 weeks. The results of this MVP will strengthen the business plan we will
use to raise venture capital in April/May 2019.

This is a fixed-term contract but there is the potential for you to become
full-time/co-founder.

You must have:

Degree or equivalent in computer science, engineering or relevant field 5
years’ experience in IT and data management Experience building products that
went to market Proficiency with fundamental front-end languages such as HTML,
CSS and JavaScript Familiarity with JavaScript frameworks such as Angular JS,
React and Amber Familiarity with server side languages such as Python, Ruby,
Java, PHP and .Net Familiarity with database tech such as MySQL, Oracle and
MongoDB Experience in database modelling (from data modelling -> applications
-> security -> maintenance) A highly analytical mindset with strong problem-
solving skills Attention to detail

If this sounds like you, let’s talk.

Harrison Moore 07702002482 harrison.moore@network.rca.ac.uk

------
harrisonmoore
FULL-STACK DEVELOPER | CONTRACT | LONDON ONSITE

earwig is a user-generated reviews engine that shows workers which recruitment
agencies and workplaces they can trust.

Do you want to help raise working standards for the 5 million gig workers in
the UK? Do you want to work in one of the UK’s most illustrious accelerators
and receive mentoring and access to investment opportunities? Then you should
work with earwig in London.

Following 12 months of research, initial investment, prototyping, user testing
and having secured support from three major sector bodies, we are now looking
for a competent full-stack developer to build the earwig MVP to be launched in
March 2019. The MVP has been spec’d independently by two devs and should take
6-8 weeks. The results of this MVP will strengthen the business plan we will
use to raise venture capital in April/May 2019.

This is a fixed-term contract but there is the potential for you to become
full-time/co-founder.

You must have:

Degree or equivalent in computer science, engineering or relevant field 5
years’ experience in IT and data management Experience building products that
went to market Proficiency with fundamental front-end languages such as HTML,
CSS and JavaScript Familiarity with JavaScript frameworks such as Angular JS,
React and Amber Familiarity with server side languages such as Python, Ruby,
Java, PHP and .Net Familiarity with database tech such as MySQL, Oracle and
MongoDB Experience in database modelling (from data modelling -> applications
-> security -> maintenance) A highly analytical mindset with strong problem-
solving skills Attention to detail

If this sounds like you, let’s talk.

Harrison Moore 07702002482 harrison.moore@network.rca.ac.uk

------
Cobalt_recruit
Cobalt Robotics | San Mateo, CA | Fulltime

Cobalt builds autonomous security robots that keep buildings safe by combining
the reliability of machines and the friendly face of human-in-the-loop “Robot
Specialists”. Security costs US companies over $200B / year, and is a very
difficult task for humans to perform because of long monotonous hours.

We have robots deployed to customers nationally and are an incredibly fast
moving team - we went from nothing to shipping our first robots in 12 months!
We are 35+ people now and we're looking for folks who are scrappy,
collaborative, excited, and eager to share their knowledge and expertise with
the rest of our team.

We are hiring: Fullstack Software Generalist:
[https://jobs.lever.co/cobaltrobotics/2aff3c62-eb19-4a95-8b1f...](https://jobs.lever.co/cobaltrobotics/2aff3c62-eb19-4a95-8b1f-ca1a5d318325)
Security Software Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/cobaltrobotics/82ae1594-1a43-46f0-b36a...](https://jobs.lever.co/cobaltrobotics/82ae1594-1a43-46f0-b36a-5fa6695ce73c)
Systems Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/cobaltrobotics/cb9979c6-0773-493b-9349...](https://jobs.lever.co/cobaltrobotics/cb9979c6-0773-493b-9349-4ee04353730f)
DevOps Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/cobaltrobotics/1f822038-2083-4f2d-a2f9...](https://jobs.lever.co/cobaltrobotics/1f822038-2083-4f2d-a2f9-5f3efad3abcb)
Sales Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/cobaltrobotics/0d239364-e64e-4f77-8271...](https://jobs.lever.co/cobaltrobotics/0d239364-e64e-4f77-8271-ed5e567f23dd)

------
etflogic
ETFLogic | Quantitative Developer | New York, NY | On Site |
[https://www.etflogic.io](https://www.etflogic.io) | Full Time |

ETFLogic is a fintech data company. We helps our clients - ETF Issuers,
Traders, Investment Managers - make better investment decisions with Exchange
Traded Funds and grow their assets. ETFs hold in excess of $5 trillion in
assets globally. That number is projected to reach $30tr by 2030. Investor
demand continues to drive innovation and complexity in the ETF landscape. We
empower ETF ecosystem members to better understand what is “under the hood”
and gain an edge in investment trading decisions.

We are building quantitative tools, deep analytics and trading signals around
ETFs and their underlying assets. Some of our key areas of focus are in ETF
intraday (fair-value) pricing, portfolio construction and optimization, fixed-
income pricing and factor analysis.

Our tech stack is JS, React, Python, AWS, kdb+/q

Prior experience in finance or ETFs is not necessary.

We are currently a small team of 4 and looking to expand. We are well funded
with a strategic VC.

Please reach out with your resume: info at etflogic dot io.

------
seanmccann
Checkr (YC S14) | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Senior Software Engineers

For the unfamiliar, Checkr's a four year old company, redefining the way
background checks are run today and how they influence the job market of the
future. From the YC S14 class to raising a $100 million Series C in April 2018
to the profitable, fast-growing company we are today, it's been quite the
ride.

A little about our stack: Ruby/Sinatra/Rails, MySQL and Mongo, RabbitMQ and
Kafka for queueing, React frontends, growing Golang and Python microservices,
Kubernetes and Docker for deploying, Presto for our data warehouse, moving to
gRPC for service communication.

We are looking for:

\- Engineers: Backend, Frontend, Fullstack, DevOps, Data/ML, BI, Security

\- Product: Designers, PMs, Program Managers

Backend/Fullstack - [https://grnh.se/sw604uyn1](https://grnh.se/sw604uyn1)

Frontend - [https://grnh.se/gcb4q2vl1](https://grnh.se/gcb4q2vl1)

Sr PM - [https://grnh.se/f97c45151](https://grnh.se/f97c45151)

If you have questions feel free to reach out to me at sean.mccann@checkr.com

------
alana_simondata
Simon Data | New York, NY | Full-Time (Remote/Onsite) |
[https://www.simondata.com/](https://www.simondata.com/)

Meet Simon: We're the first and only enterprise customer data platform with a
fully-integrated marketing cloud. Moving beyond the limitations of both
categories, Simon’s platform empowers businesses to leverage enterprise-scale
big data and machine learning to power customer communications in any channel.
Simon’s unique approach allows brands to develop incredible personalization
capabilities without needing to build and maintain massive bespoke data
infrastructure.

Our culture is rooted in organizational transparency, empowering individuals,
and an attitude of getting things done. If you want to be a valuable
contributor on a team that cultivates these core values we would love to hear
from you.

We're hiring for remote and onsite roles: Full Stack, Infrastructure, Data
Scientists, Machine Learning, Data Engineers, and more!

Check out our roles:
[https://www.simondata.com/careers](https://www.simondata.com/careers)

------
DanFeldman
Starsky Robotics (YC S16) | Gen. Software Engineer, ML Engineer, Data Infra
Engineer, Controls Engineer, Behavior Planning Engineer| San Francisco, CA |
Onsite | Full-time

Come build self driving trucks! Starsky Robotics is a fantastic place to work,
we're solving hard problems across the board and need help. We have positions
open for all sides of the robotics stack, and are specifically looking for
more Software eng. maturity for the platform and infrastructure teams. I
personally work on the platform/infra side and am looking for extra hands on
our data eng and testing infrastructure.

Blurb:

We're working to make trucks autonomous on the highway and remote controlled
by experienced drivers for the first and last mile. Our self driving trucks
will make roads safer while giving drivers meaningful work close to their
homes and families.

We currently run our trucks autonomously on the highway, with freight. We are
looking for awesome engineers who are comfortable working on a scrappy, driven
engineering team. The team takes an extremely active role in the development
and testing of Starsky Trucks on highways across the US.

We use Python, C++, and lots of bash scripting. We are a group of PhDs,
masters, bachelors, college dropouts, and high school interns all working
together. No matter your experience, we're looking for intelligent folks who
have a history of diving excitedly into new fields. Able to sponsor all visas.
All positions non-remote unless otherwise specified.

Apply online, every application is read:
[https://jobs.lever.co/starskyrobotics/](https://jobs.lever.co/starskyrobotics/)
or email me (daniel + @<company_name>.com) with any questions.

------
kmax12
Feature Labs, Inc. | Software Engineer | Boston, MA | Full-time | On-site or
Remote | [http://www.featurelabs.com](http://www.featurelabs.com)

Feature Labs is changing the way companies create new machine learning
products and services. We make a web app and developer API to automate time-
intensive and error-prone parts of the data science process such as feature
engineering. Our customers love our products because they make machine
learning easier to use.

Currently, our stack is mostly Python on the backend (pandas, django,
sklearn), React for the front end, and AWS and docker for deployment. Above
all, we prioritize the ability to choose the right approach to solve a
problem.

If you're interested in getting hands on with our product, check out our open
source library, Featuretools
[https://github.com/featuretools/featuretools/](https://github.com/featuretools/featuretools/).

Apply at
[https://www.featurelabs.com/careers/](https://www.featurelabs.com/careers/)

------
camper
StreamKick | Back-end / Full-stack developer | Orlando, FL | Remote | Contract
to perm

ABOUT STREAMKICK

Live-streaming is one of the fastest growing forms of entertainment. Twitch
alone has 15 million daily active users and over 350 BILLION minutes of
content watched in 2017 alone. And with nearly 3 million unique streamers (and
growing), there’s a TON of content waiting to be discovered. Finding the
content you want is time consuming and can be frustrating.

That’s where StreamKick comes in. We’re a live-streaming discovery platform
where real-time viewer feedback is used to recommend new content on demand.

OUR TECHNOLOGY

Our tech stack includes Ruby on Rails, PostgresSQL, Zurb, and JS, all deployed
to AWS. We’re also really into Sidekiq, Redis, and Docker right now.

WHAT WE’RE LOOKING FOR

StreamKick has come a long way, and we need development talent to get us
across the finish line - specifically a back-end or full-stack developer. If
live-streaming, gaming, or esports excites you, we're at the intersection of
it all. Our entire team is remote, and we hold each other accountable. But we
pride ourselves on being flexible and understanding that real life happens.

You're a fit if you have/are:

\- Experience with the above tools/languages

\- Experience building and scaling back-end systems

\- Self-motivated (this is a startup!)

\- Possess an interest / understanding of live-streaming and video games (no -
Super Mario Bros. doesn't count)

If this sounds like you we’d love to get to know you better. You can find us
at:

Email: camper@streamkick.com

------
frankportman
Twitter (Cortex Org) | Boston (Cambridge) / San Francisco | Data Scientist |
ONSITE |
[https://cortex.twitter.com/en.html](https://cortex.twitter.com/en.html)

Twitter Cortex is a group of researchers, engineers and scientists working
together to build state of the art machine learning technologies within
Twitter. We have both backend infra ML teams as well as applied ML Modeling
groups.

We are currently hiring a Data Scientist for one of our applied ML Modeling
teams based out of the Boston office. SF candidates may be considered as well
but majority of team is in Boston.

The team is very senior and lean (9 people) while having a lot of impact
across multiple product areas at Twitter. We routinely take on high-risk high-
reward consumer modeling projects and see them through from exploration to
implementation.

We like well rounded people with diverse skillsets across the entire ML/Data
stack. In particular we care about skepticism and creativity. Experience
working with social graph and highly skewed datasets is also a plus.

E-mail me directly at fportman@twitter.com. I'm an engineer on the team.

------
ropra
We’re a VC-funded startup making a small business messaging app. Currently in
stealth with hundreds of active businesses and thousands of users. Mission -
build an OS for SMB and reduce failure!

We’re full-stack javascript in a monorepo, with GraphQL. Five full-time
engineers are currently working in the repo, and the existing app is in
production with existing users. We would love to have you join us as we move
from private beta to a full-blown launch!

We need help right away (we’re ready to start working this week). We have a
strong preference for somebody that can San Francisco. An ideal candidate
knows Node.js, has worked on quick-moving startup projects before, and can
work relatively independently on implementation. Passion in the product is a
major plus. Expertise in Javascript is important - the team believes in a
thorough code review of all pull requests, and we use CI.

Finally, we are an experienced product team that has built for this audience
successfully and believes strongly in supporting a transparent culture and
creative problem solvers for folks that are otherwise underserved.

Reply here and we will be sure to reach out quickly

~~~
lakunle
Hello,

I’m a Software Engineer with about 4 years experience in a variety of
development and engineering positions.

I have experience using everything Javascript like Node.js, React, Hapi,
Express alongside MongoDB, CouchDB, Redis, Graphql, Mocha, Chai, Jest,
socket.io, Docker, Mysql, PostgreSQL, Travis Ci, amongst others.

~~~
ropra
Great. Would you mind shooting over an email address? I will reach out with
more details there. Also, are you located in SF/Bay Area?

~~~
lakunle
olakunledosunmu@gmail.com No, I'm not located in SF/Bay Area but I'm open to
working remotely or relocating

------
devadvance
Intersection | [https://www.intersection.com](https://www.intersection.com) |
Manhattan, New York City (NYC) | Multiple Roles | Full-time | ONSITE

At Intersection, we are at the forefront of the smart cities revolution. Our
mission is to improve daily life in cities and public spaces, with products
that bridge the digital and physical worlds by delivering connectivity,
information and content to enrich our everyday journeys and elevate the urban
experience. Our products include Link (such as LinkNYC), Transit, and
programmatic advertising.

Our stack includes modern JavaScript, Python, Scala, Swift, Ansible, AWS
Services, Docker, React, Android, iOS, and a little bit of plain grit.

Here are some of the roles we have open:

    
    
      * Software Engineer
      * Senior Software Engineer
      * Mobile Engineer
      * Senior DevOps Engineer
      * Staff Engineer, Network Security
      * Sr. Engineering Manager
      * Technical Product Manager
      * Systems Engineer
    

See and apply to roles here:
[https://rebrand.ly/ixnjobs](https://rebrand.ly/ixnjobs)

~~~
gradyj
Hey, it looks like most of those roles either aren't posted yet or were taken
down since you posted originally. I submitted my information to the talent
network, but if you know when the mobile engineer role will be posted I'd love
to hear from you. My email is in my profile.

------
hrbinary
Binary.com| PostgreSQL Database Administrator (DBA)| Full time|Malaysia

We are seeking a driven, proactive, and highly-experienced PostgreSQL Database
Programmer/Administrator. You will plan, install, and maintain database
systems to ensure the integrity and seamless flow of information for our high-
traffic binary options trading platform. This also includes writing and
reviewing code for the database systems.

Experience as a Postgres DBA, with advanced hands-on knowledge of:

● Database Setup, Security, Replication, Performance Tuning, Disaster
Recovery, SQL, and Stored Procedures.

● Experience with database testing tools such as pgTAP.

● Experience with data extraction and reporting for data warehouse/cube.

● Knowledge of Linux system administration, including configuration and
automation tools such as Chef as well as Shell scripting is preferred.

● Knowledge of scripting language and Perl, in particular, is a plus.

● Experience with Multidimensional Expressions (MDX) is an advantage.

Reach out to us directly at hr@binary.com. We would love to hear from you!

To learn more about us:
[https://www.binary.com/en/careers.html](https://www.binary.com/en/careers.html)

------
justforwork
Michigan State University Federal Credit Union | Several Roles | East Lansing,
MI | ONSITE | [https://www.msufcu.org/](https://www.msufcu.org/)

MSUFCU is the largest University-Based Credit Union, and in the top 50 credit
unions in the US, with over $4 billion in assets. We were also the top credit
union in Consumer Reports' 2017 banking survey. We have a large IT group
compared to our peers, and do a lot of in house development and hosting.

Software Release Coordinator:
[https://recruiting.ultipro.com/MIC1007/JobBoard/24c0bd68-a7f...](https://recruiting.ultipro.com/MIC1007/JobBoard/24c0bd68-a7ff-5460-0b4e-fe75a81b0396/OpportunityDetail?opportunityId=bcad7d57-7786-44de-8087-3311a71ebea5)

QA Manager:
[https://recruiting.ultipro.com/MIC1007/JobBoard/24c0bd68-a7f...](https://recruiting.ultipro.com/MIC1007/JobBoard/24c0bd68-a7ff-5460-0b4e-fe75a81b0396/OpportunityDetail?opportunityId=6f2ef590-a868-4a86-a1f6-445b7c156255)

IT Security Manager:
[https://recruiting.ultipro.com/MIC1007/JobBoard/24c0bd68-a7f...](https://recruiting.ultipro.com/MIC1007/JobBoard/24c0bd68-a7ff-5460-0b4e-fe75a81b0396/OpportunityDetail?opportunityId=3603677f-818e-4939-9261-2cd8c8226ba9)

Infrastructure Manager:
[https://recruiting.ultipro.com/MIC1007/JobBoard/24c0bd68-a7f...](https://recruiting.ultipro.com/MIC1007/JobBoard/24c0bd68-a7ff-5460-0b4e-fe75a81b0396/OpportunityDetail?opportunityId=3b22bf1c-6c53-4ac6-82f7-e16940f49885)

------
sheats
Activated Insights | Full Stack Senior Software Engineer | Oakland, CA |
REMOTE

Did you know that employee turnover can be as high as 300% year over year at
some senior living facilities? Would you be interested in helping us tackle
this turnover problem as well as other challenges facing our customers in the
senior care industry?

Activated Insights has partnered with Great Place to Work and is developing
solutions to assist our customers with improving their work force and
providing better care to their customers (the seniors). We are passionate
about using technology to improve senior care while also creating a great
place to work ourselves. We are the only company with a network of partners
that span all of aging and are poised to benefit greatly as the Baby Boomer
generation ages.

You will be joining a remote team of 11 total in the company and 2 in
engineering.

We are looking for a senior full-stack engineer who is passionate about "doing
good" at work, excited about being involved in the early stages of a company
(around 1 year mark), and always perfecting their craft. You'll need to be
able to demonstrate that you can design and build out full modules/features
from start to finish as we have many new projects to build.

Our engineering culture values respect, collaboration, open source, continuous
integration, daily deployments, testing, and constant learning and
improvement. Some bonus skills we'd love to see include data science
experience, site reliability engineering, and systems architecture experience.

Some of the technologies we embrace are Python 3, Django, PostgreSQL, React,
GraphQL, Docker, and Kubernetes.

If this opportunity excites you please reach out at
psheats@activatedinsights.com.

------
ILIKEPONIES
Underdog.io | New York | Onsite | [https://underdog.io](https://underdog.io)
Underdog.io, a talent marketplace, is hiring a backend engineer in New York.
This role will have ownership over backend and DevOps on our Python (Flask)
and JavaScript-based stack.

Underdog.io is a small, revenue-funded company where everyone’s contribution
and decision-making is directly impactful. Ideal candidates have the skills
and initiative to think deeply about everything from code quality to internal
processes to the broader market in which we operate. Specifically, we’re
looking for someone with:

\- Server-side development experience in Flask or a similar framework (Django,
Express, etc.).

\- Client-side development experience, preferably using a JS library like
React or AngularJS.

\- A deep understanding of HTTP and RESTful API design.

\- Familiarity with SQL databases (we use PostgreSQL) and general data
modeling practices.

\- Experience managing AWS environments and working with DevOps tools
(Jenkins, Docker, etc.).

\- A desire to contribute to open-source projects.

Email chris+hn@underdog.io if you’re interested in learning more. No agencies,
recent grads, or visa candidates, please.

------
bechrissed
CodeCapi.nl | Amsterdam, Netherlands | Senior JavaScript Developer (m/f) |
Full time | ONSITE CodeCapi is looking for a motivated Senior JavaScript
Developer (m/f). You will build a robust, modular system to deliver flexible
solutions to our customers. Drive our middleware forward in terms of
scalability and reliability and ensure that our system stays cutting-edge
while keeping high quality standards.

You ideally if you enjoy building awesome applications from scratch. You're
excellent knowledge of best practices in JavaScript and a deep understanding
of Test Driven Development & Clean Code.

What We offer - a young & motivated tech company. - startup opportunities,
atmosphere and latest industry gadgets - “Family first” policy – flexible
working hours and spare time - fresh fruits and fantastic coffee. - regular
team events and relaxed after-work activities. - attractive additional
services

[https://codecapi.nl/senior](https://codecapi.nl/senior) Contact:
hello[at]codecapi.nl Please send email with 'Hacker News' in subject line.

------
farhana
Maersk Digital | Software Engineer |
[https://maerskdigital.io](https://maerskdigital.io) | Copenhagen, Denmark
VISA provided | Backend Engineer, Full Stack Engineer

Who We Are: We work together, we workout together (in our onsite gym). We meet
in our newly renovated office, we meet for walks along the water. We discuss
world affairs over breakfast and lunch in our canteen, or in our collaboration
lounges. We wear what makes us feel comfortable and we wear ourselves out
finding solutions to problems that affect millions of people every day. We are
Maersk Digital.

We are looking for Software Engineers to be based in Copenhagen. You will be
responsible for Designing, implementing, deploying, and maintenance of
customer-facing analytics products. Have a look at some of the cool stuff we
have built.. [https://maerskdigital.io](https://maerskdigital.io)

Current tech stack: Sketch / Go / React / Kubernetes /Python

Benefits: • Company contributed Pension

• Insurance – Health, Life, Disability, Critical Illness, Accident

• Performance related bonus

• Breakfast and Lunch

• Facilities in the building like gym, squash court, physiotherapy

• Other benefits in Denmark like Supermarket rebates, discounts in restaurants
etc

• Possibilities to attend conferences, workshops and meetups

• Fruits and Danish cookies.. EVERY DAY.

Apply here:
[https://jobsearch.maersk.com/jobposting/index.html?id=ML-189...](https://jobsearch.maersk.com/jobposting/index.html?id=ML-189795)

------
bostik
Smarkets | Full Time | ONSITE (London, UK; now also Downtown LA, California)

We're a modern betting exchange, going technology first to enable proper price
competition in a field of fat commissions. Join a small, agile, and fast-
growing team, in our beautiful office in St. Katharine Docks. If our US
location tickles your fancy, you get to help setting up a brand new office
too.

Smarkets develops a reliable, low-latency, highly concurrent betting exchange
based on trading exchange designs. We're also building a fast, modern web
interface to allow for a smoother experience. Servicing our users is top
priority.

The Smarkets platform is written predominantly in Python, Erlang (being
replaced with C++) and Javascript for React, relying heavily on asynchronous
programming techniques. We use REST where we can. Life at Smarkets circles
around people, version control, configuration management and automation. We
can - and do - deploy to production several times a day.

Our entire production is in AWS. In fact, Smarkets was the first gambling
operator under the Maltese regulator to get permission to run everything in
the cloud. We push the envelope where needed and educate auditors when
necessary.

We are looking for engineering talent in the following roles:

    
    
      * [Senior] Front-end Engineer - React; London & LA
      * Data Engineer; London
      * Senior Backend Engineer; London
      * Low-Latency C++ Engineer; London
      * Generalist Software Engineer; London & LA
      * Senior Security Engineer; London
      * [Senior] Mobile Developer; LA
    

If you like the idea of flat structure and practical engineering approach, see
our jobs at [https://smarkets.com/careers](https://smarkets.com/careers) .

------
russell_h
Okta | Software Engineer, SRE (see below) | San Francisco, San Jose, Bellevue
WA, Toronto CA | Full-Time

Okta is the leading independent provider of identity for the enterprise.

I am one of the founders of ScaleFT, which was acquired by Okta in July. I’m
hiring for multiple teams at Okta, looking for software engineers, SREs, or
anyone in-between. Sorry, no interns or new-grads this month.

\-- ScaleFT Team --

The ScaleFT team joined Okta through acquisition over the summer. We’re hard
at work on our product which offers infrastructure teams a better way to
manage SSH (and RDP) access to servers. Our stack is mostly Go, combined with
Postgres, Kafka, Cassandra and more.

To apply for the ScaleFT team use the email address in my profile. Specify
whether you’re interested in a primarily software engineering (ONSITE in any
of the offices noted above) or SRE (ONSITE or REMOTE within the US) role.

\-- Engineering Security Team --

The EngSec team is responsible for key security components of Okta’s main
product (Java, MySQL, Redis, etc), as well as deployment and operation of
security-related infrastructure. If you’re a security expert, or an
experienced software engineer / SRE who would love to work on securing large
scale infrastructure I’d love to hear from you.

Software Engineer, Security (ONSITE in any of the offices noted above): to
apply, contact me at the email in my profile.

SRE, Security (ONSITE or REMOTE within the US):
[https://www.okta.com/company/careers/engineering/site-
reliab...](https://www.okta.com/company/careers/engineering/site-reliability-
engineer-security-senior-staff-principal-1390441/)

------
hendyWR
Software Engineer - Full Stack | Remote | Full-Time Position

Cardinal Financial is a nationwide direct mortgage lender whose mission is to
prove that homeownership is possible for everyone. By bringing an open-minded
approach to an often closed-minded industry, we're able to embrace every
unique financial situation differently in order to craft the best possible
loans for our borrowers.Our proprietary system gets loans closed fast, offers
seamless integration with third-party software, allows for hassle-free
underwriting with no layered conditions, and offers a live, web-based portal-
not a bottle-necked queue.

Apply Here
[https://cardinalfinancial.com/about/careers/search/job/376-s...](https://cardinalfinancial.com/about/careers/search/job/376-software-
engineer-full-stack/)

S.O. Page [https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/companies/cardinal-
financial-...](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/companies/cardinal-financial-lp)

------
nicwest
Unmortgage | London, United Kingdom | Frontend, Backend & Data Engineers |
Full-time | Onsite | [https://unmortgage.com](https://unmortgage.com)

Millions of people are stuck in the rent trap, with no way to own a home. At
Unmortgage we are reinventing homeownership to bridge the widening gap between
renting and buying with a mortgage.

We are funded for the next 3 years after the largest seed raise in Europe and
are looking for people to join us at this early stage.

We work in a Agile (XP+TDD) team in a stunning office above Bank station,
London. The Stack is React, Python running on Kubernetes in Google Cloud.
Everyone gets their hands dirty and there are no silos allowed.

Here are all our exciting jobs:
[https://jobs.lever.co/unmortgage/](https://jobs.lever.co/unmortgage/)

If you have any questions about the backend jobs you can drop me a line at
nic.west@unmortgage.com, or chee.diep@unmortgage.com for the frontend jobs, or
alternatively our CEO ray@unmortgage.com for all of the above and any
additional information about the company.

------
liveandlet
Gridspace | DevOps Engineers (2), Senior Software Engineer | ONSITE | Los
Angeles, CA | Full-time |
[https://www.gridspace.com/](https://www.gridspace.com/)

Gridspace is a speech software company out of SRI, the lab behind Siri. Its
software processes millions of spoken interactions for some of the world's
most respected businesses. From contact centers to trading desks to voice
networks, enterprise operators use Gridspace to capture, understand and handle
all their mission-critical voice communications. Gridspace's real-time,
accurate and massively scaleable speech processing technology has been
recognized by NIPS, NoJitter, HBR, Forbes and the BBC. Gartner named it a
"Cool Vendor" and Forrester covered Gridspace its latest NLU briefing.

The company is hiring for its office in Los Angeles and offers a challenging
mission, competitive compensation, and a high-quality working environment.

Apply here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/gridspace](https://boards.greenhouse.io/gridspace)

------
jo_jo
Nordnet | Stockholm, Sweden | FULL-TIME | ONSITE | Continuous Delivery
Engineer

Are you an expert in continuous delivery and know from experience what getting
code to production means? Do you want to empower development teams to deploy
features fast, with great quality? Does a serious technical challenge make
your heart beat faster? Do you give energy to those who work with you and are
you looking for an energy boosting work environment? Are you ready to redefine
the financial industry?

If this sounds tempting, and you are well-founded in the majority of the
following, then give us a ping.

* Continuous Delivery/DevOps way of working

* CI/CD tools, such as Jenkins and Spinnaker

* Source code management

* Strong development experience in at least 2 languages

* Running container technologies in production, using orchestration tools such as Kubernetes

* Experience with at least one cloud provider

* Build tools, such as Maven, Gradle, NPM/Yarn

Details & contact info here: [https://nordnetab.com/sv/nordnetjobs/continuous-
delivery-eng...](https://nordnetab.com/sv/nordnetjobs/continuous-delivery-
engineer/)

\--> Please mention Hacker News in your application.

------
silverthorn
Angaza | San Francisco | ONSITE | [https://www.angaza.com/contact-
page/#careers](https://www.angaza.com/contact-page/#careers)

Angaza enables financing of solar energy systems and other life-changing
products in off-grid regions across Africa and Asia, reaching more than a
million people who now have electricity in their homes for the first time:

\- [https://youtu.be/2EvEeAs_9R4](https://youtu.be/2EvEeAs_9R4) and
[https://youtu.be/onMT6_Yv67I](https://youtu.be/onMT6_Yv67I)

\- [https://blog.angaza.com/illuminate-
angaza-511cd41ce130](https://blog.angaza.com/illuminate-angaza-511cd41ce130)

The technology you build will help reach millions more. We are hiring multiple
roles, including software engineers and engineering managers, in both San
Francisco and Nairobi:

\- [https://www.angaza.com/contact-
page/#careers](https://www.angaza.com/contact-page/#careers)

------
allisonmiller
SAP Concur | Full Stack and Front End Engineer | Bellevue, WA | Onsite or
Remote | Full Time |

If using React, GraphQL, AWS, and Kubernetes to launch an brand-new version of
the industry-leading expense management application and architecting it to
support 60 million requests per month is interesting to you, give us a shout!

We are looking for experienced engineers that are familiar with modern
JavaScript and its related tooling. Applicants must have a few years of
experience building web applications. We own nearly everything about our
stack, from the languages and frameworks we use all the way to how we deploy
our software, so you should be comfortable wearing many hats.

Our office is in Bellevue (close to Seattle), and we are very remote friendly.

Apply here:
[https://career5.successfactors.eu/sfcareer/jobreqcareer?jobI...](https://career5.successfactors.eu/sfcareer/jobreqcareer?jobId=200866&company=SAP&username=)

Careers: [https://www.concur.com/en-us/careers](https://www.concur.com/en-
us/careers)

------
JaakkoP
Flightpath Finance | Full Stack Engineer | Baltimore, Los Angeles, San
Antonio, REMOTE | Full-time | $90-$115k | 0.5-1.25% | 4 weeks vacation,
healthcare and 401k matching

Flightpath Finance is building a Connected Financial Model to provide
forecasts, reports and metrics to the CEOs, CFOs and founders of fast-growing
tech startups.

We are looking for a strong, creative Full Stack Engineer to work closely with
the CTO, Senior Software Engineer and the founder. As employee #5/6 your work
will matter A LOT, and you get to see the efforts put in use by CEOs and
founders of other companies on a monthly basis.

 _The Stack:_

\- React web app with Redux/Apollo

\- Node.js

\- Docker

\- GraphQL

\- Typescript

 _As part of our team, you’ll enjoy:_

\- Healthcare, 401K with 6% matching, four weeks of vacation and gym &
commuter benefits

\- Ultimate flexibility setting your work environment. We’re open to remote
employees in North America, or employees officing with one of us in Los
Angeles, Baltimore or San Antonio.

\- Flightpath embraces diversity. We believe the foundation of our dynamic and
pioneering approach to finance starts with a fair and inclusive culture. We
encourage everyone to apply – regardless of gender identity, race, color,
religion, sex, sexual orientation, national origin, genetics, disability, age,
veteran status, or any other characteristic.

Learn more and apply through AngelList jobs at
[https://angel.co/l/2eJUs9](https://angel.co/l/2eJUs9) or by emailing to
jaakko at_here flightpathfinance.com, with "HN" on the subject line.

------
jetset15
WineDirect | Vancouver, British Columbia | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://www.winedirect.com](https://www.winedirect.com)

WineDirect offers solutions for managing winery websites including ecommerce,
point of sale systems, content management, and customer relationship
management. Higher conversion, greater customer insight, an easy yet
innovative toolset, and one connected platform allow you to sell the most wine
online.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/winedirect](https://www.keyvalues.com/winedirect)

Here are our open roles:

\- Senior Ruby on Rails Developer:
[https://winedirect.breezy.hr/p/47b249496a6e-senior-ruby-
on-r...](https://winedirect.breezy.hr/p/47b249496a6e-senior-ruby-on-rails-
developer)

Tech Stack: Languages/Frameworks: Ruby on Rails 5, Angular 7 Deployment:
Docker, Kubernetes, Circle-CI Databases: Aurora, MSSQL Cloud Providers: AWS

------
njitram
BlueConic | Senior Product Manager | Boston, MA | ONSITE |
[https://www.blueconic.com/](https://www.blueconic.com/)

BlueConic is an international venture backed martech start-up that’s growing
fast and is now in scale up phase. We love what we do, we’re proud of how we
do it, and we’ve teamed up to create a truly exceptional product and company.
BlueConic is leader in the white-hot Customer Data Platform (CDP) space and
it’s our job to make sure every marketer gets in on the fun.

Are you the type of product manager that wants to set the bar for achievement
at a fast-growing start-up in one of the hottest SaaS markets? Does getting in
on the ground floor and helping drive the company’s success get you excited?
Are you motivated by playing a critical role in building the future of the
company? Send me a note on martijn@blueconic.com or take a look at
[https://www.blueconic.com/careers/product-
manager/](https://www.blueconic.com/careers/product-manager/)

------
stealthmodehire
Graphcore | Hiring in Palo Alto & Seattle | Onsite, Fulltime

Graphcore is the most exciting AI hardware start-up in the world. We are
building a new class of processor – the “Intelligence Processing Unit”, or IPU
– designed from the ground up to both deliver breakthrough performance and
efficiency on today’s Deep Learning workloads and to enable innovators to
create the next generations of machine intelligence algorithms. Graphcore has
an experienced, world-class (and rapidly growing!) team with products coming
to market very soon. Customer demand for our technology is overwhelming – we
can choose to partner with the leading organizations in the field.

• AI Applications Specialist ◦ A more focused engineering role, somewhat less
customer-facing than AIE and FAE above ◦ Focused on strong AI/Deep Learning
and/or C++/performance programming skills – ideally we want a mix of both ◦
Seattle & Palo Alto

• AI Engineer/Machine Learning ◦ Customer facing role, focusing on AI/Deep
Learning, ideally also with C/C++ background ◦ Palo Alto

Please email resumes to juans@stealthmode.co

------
enjoiful
InnoVint | Senior Front End Developer (Angular)| SF, CA | REMOTE OK

We're building winery management software, particularly focused around
winemaking. Our web application completely models and captures the winemaking
process -- including grape growing and pressing, wine blending, analytical
measurements, reporting and more. We've been in business for 5 years, we
service over 350 wineries, and are generating enough revenue to sustain the
company and grow indefinitely. Revenue continues to grow nearly 2x every year.
We are looking to expand internationally soon, but we need more help. Our
engineering is basically 3 people strong.

We're looking for another Angular Guru to join our team, with experience in
both AngularJS and Angular and a strong passion for Typescript.

Please reach out via the craigslist link -- it will go directly to me (Dan,
CTO). There are product screen shots as well as further info about the gig.

[https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/sof/6760711521.html](https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/sof/6760711521.html)

------
cpistorino
Shell TechWorks | Software Architect, Senior Software Developer, Intern |
Cambridge, MA | Onsite |

Shell TechWorks is an innovation center for Shell based right on the MIT
campus in Cambridge MA. Our primary goal is bringing smart people from outside
the energy industry to solve a number of challenging problems. Our office
consists of software, mechanical, architecture, systems, integration, and
field support all under one roof.

We are looking for passionate developers who enjoy working on challenging
large-scale problems. Each of our projects run 3-6 months and can differ
greatly from one to the next. We have worked in mobile, web, visual analytics,
optimization, machine learning, and sensor projects.

Although we like to use the right tool for the job, we do have some common
tech stacks that we have been using: - ReactJs, NodeJs, AWS Services, C# .Net
Core, Python, and C++ Anyone who is interested in this challenging fast paced
environment, with great opportunity for growth and impact please contact me
at: cpistorino@shelltechworks.com Available slot counts at the time of
posting:

2 x Intern

2 x Senior Software Developer

1 x Software Architect

------
gobrana
Doist | Back-end Engineer | Python | World | Full-time | Remote:
[https://doist.com/jobs/#back-end-engineer-
python](https://doist.com/jobs/#back-end-engineer-python)

Doist | Front-end Engineer | JavaScript | World | Full-time | Remote:
[https://doist.com/jobs/#front-end-engineer-
javascript](https://doist.com/jobs/#front-end-engineer-javascript)

Doist | Web Developer | CSS, HTML | World | Full-time | Remote:
[https://doist.com/jobs/#web-developer](https://doist.com/jobs/#web-developer)

Doist | Senior Android Developer | Java | World | Full-time | Remote:
[https://doist.com/jobs/#senior-android-
developer](https://doist.com/jobs/#senior-android-developer)

Doist | Senior iOS Engineer | Swift | World | Full-time | Remote:
[https://doist.com/jobs/#senior-ios-developer](https://doist.com/jobs/#senior-
ios-developer)

At Doist, our mission is to inspire the workplace of the future by creating
simple yet powerful productivity tools that promote a more fulfilling way to
work and live.

We're a multidisciplinary, fully remote team that’s passionate about creating
products, like Todoist and Twist, that improve people’s lives. We thrive on
innovating new solutions to old productivity challenges and we seek to rethink
how productivity tools are made.

To learn more about who we are and how we work, please check out our Ambition
& Balance blog: [https://blog.doist.com/](https://blog.doist.com/)

------
matternettalent
Matternet | Menlo Park, CA | Senior Software Engineer (C++) | Onsite | Full-
time [https://jobs.lever.co/matternet/c2939e80-816f-48be-
bd68-dcbf...](https://jobs.lever.co/matternet/c2939e80-816f-48be-
bd68-dcbf6ed8c402)

Matternet is the developer of the world’s leading technology platform for on-
demand aerial delivery in urban environments. We recently secured our Series A
funding for $16M from Boeing as a lead investor and continue to work with the
FAA to further expand our capabilities to fly over densely populated areas of
the public.

As a Senior Software Engineer (C++), you will be expected to own major
subsystems and drive planning and execution of large projects. You will work
with the rest of our software team and across engineering disciplines to build
out the onboard systems for our hardware product stack which include:

UAV - the onboard companion computer acts as a bridge between the cloud and
our flight control systems Station - robotics software including robotic arm
integration and onboard companion computer software

~~~
thalesfc
Would you consider a non-senior for this position?

------
cedsav
FormAssembly | Lead Software Engineers (PHP/JS) - REMOTE

We are looking for a talented and passionate Lead Software Engineer to join
our team.

If you’re a genuinely nice person who is great to work with, respectful, and
who will put the team and our customers first, we’d love to have you apply for
a position with us. If you belong to an under-represented group in Tech,
you’ll find a welcoming culture that thrives on diversity.

We're a remote-first, bootstrapped, profitable, and growing company - thanks
to our impressive roster of customers. (We actually made the 2018 Inc. list of
the fastest growing private companies in America!)

Our leading data collection platform helps organizations collect, use and be
good stewards of the personal data entrusted to them.

To apply, go to:
[https://formassembly.workable.com](https://formassembly.workable.com)

To learn more about us, and the team, go to
[https://www.formassembly.com/blog/category/company-
culture/](https://www.formassembly.com/blog/category/company-culture/)

------
someear
Polly | Marketing, Customer Success, Engineering, Office Ops Manager |
Seattle, WA | Full-time | Onsite only | www.polly.ai

Polly is a fast growing Seattle based startup that delivers surveys and
workflows in Slack. We're currently a small team of 10, and are looking to
hire across all major functions. Our product adoption grows organically, and
currently supports thousands of companies. By joining Polly, you'll have the
opportunity to shape the product, company, and culture, and come take an
already working product to the next level!

    
    
      - VP of Marketing: experience leading SaaS teams a requirement.
      - Senior Customer Success Manager: minimum 4 years SaaS experience
      - Sr Frontend Engineer: lead frontend efforts for the engineering team. Must be highly organized.
      - Sr Full-stack Engineer: Node, TS stack, but more important is your ability to self-manage, plan, and execute
      - Office Operations Manager: can wear multiple hats- office manager, people ops, manage A/R A/P, customer support
    

Apply at samird@polly.ai and reference HN.

------
whendriks
Avrios | Full Time | Software Engineering (Frontend, Fullstack, Backend) |
ONSITE

Founded in 2015, Avrios makes mobility work for business. We are a rapidly
globally growing software startup providing our clients with an intuitive SaaS
platform to manage their corporate mobility. With over 700 clients, we are
proud to call ourselves one of the fastest growing startups in Switzerland.

About our company: [https://techcrunch-
com.cdn.ampproject.org/c/s/techcrunch.com...](https://techcrunch-
com.cdn.ampproject.org/c/s/techcrunch.com/2018/09/03/avrios-has-quietly-
raised-14m-for-an-ai-fueled-fleet-management-platform/amp/)

You can find all positions here:
[https://avrios.com/en/jobs](https://avrios.com/en/jobs)

If you can't find a suitable position but are experienced in our tech stack
(Java, Angular) please do reach out directly. We'll always be hiring for
technical roles.

Apply directly or get in touch with me at wouter (at) <company name> (dot) com

------
tbenoit
Siemens | Belgium | Research / Compiler Engineer | Full-time | Onsite

Siemens Industry Software is the leading partner in test and mechatronic
simulation in the automotive and aerospace industries.

Our team, the aerospace competence center, located in Leuven, Belgium is
looking for a researcher with compiler development interests.

Together with the research team, you will work on a new programming language
for developing safety critical software for use on for example self driving
cars or autonomous aircraft.

You will work on the compiler internals to implement code generation that
targets LLVM intermediate representation, which is converted by LLVM to
machine code. You will work on the translation of high level programming
concepts to lower level LLVM concepts. Furthermore you will work on methods
for cross compilation and deployment of programs to Arm boards.

More info: [https://jobs.siemens-info.com/jobs/70396?lang=en-
gb](https://jobs.siemens-info.com/jobs/70396?lang=en-gb)

You can always contact me personally for questions or more information. See
profile for email.

~~~
detaro
link is dead (404).

------
lijason
Ironclad | Multiple positions | San Francisco | Full-time Onsite |
[https://ironcladapp.com/](https://ironcladapp.com/) At Ironclad, we're on a
mission to empower legal teams to do great things for their organizations.
We're building software that takes the pain out of administrative work,
freeing legal teams to focus on legal work and drive business strategy. We are
hiring for positions across the company in sales, marketing, design, and
engineering. See more details and apply
[https://ironcladapp.com/careers](https://ironcladapp.com/careers)

A few specific positions here:

Software engineer [https://jobs.lever.co/ironcladapp/b5bc7044-b22e-48ff-
ba8f-53...](https://jobs.lever.co/ironcladapp/b5bc7044-b22e-48ff-
ba8f-53d1d7d09ba4)

Quality Engineer
[https://jobs.lever.co/ironcladapp/bf542cb1-2b2c-4fb3-9045-a0...](https://jobs.lever.co/ironcladapp/bf542cb1-2b2c-4fb3-9045-a0fd85941644)

Product Designer
[https://jobs.lever.co/ironcladapp/b21354dc-f609-49f0-9d2a-d2...](https://jobs.lever.co/ironcladapp/b21354dc-f609-49f0-9d2a-d28eb421ec51)

Customer Success Manager
[https://jobs.lever.co/ironcladapp/917b560b-8e5a-4170-b77f-13...](https://jobs.lever.co/ironcladapp/917b560b-8e5a-4170-b77f-13be91593bc2)

Legal Engineer
[https://jobs.lever.co/ironcladapp/52514019-4282-4297-accd-12...](https://jobs.lever.co/ironcladapp/52514019-4282-4297-accd-12ddd1a71a58)

------
decisio
Decisio Health | Senior Engineer | Houston, Texas | Full-time | ONSITE |
[https://www.decisiohealth.com/](https://www.decisiohealth.com/)

Decisio is hiring a senior engineer to join the team responsible for building,
validating, and operating the clinical data processing pipeline and API
endpoints behind Decisio Insight. We need help right now with migrating our
application to Kubernetes and scaling to meet the demands of larger and
increasingly frequent deployments.

We're a Python 3 shop that makes heavy of use of technologies like Docker,
Kafka, and PostgreSQL. We take devops seriously here, automating what we can
and monitoring everything so we can make continuous improvements to our
product. We're also active in the local Python community. We sponsor and host
the monthly PyHou meetup group and are a past sponsor of the annual PyTexas
conference.

More details and application at [https://www.decisiohealth.com/sen-
eng/](https://www.decisiohealth.com/sen-eng/)

------
sidcool
ThoughtWorks Technologies | India- Pune, Bangalore, Hyderabad, Chennai We are
passionate technologists who believe in the power of software and technology
as tools for social change. We contribute to a multitude of open source
projects. Primarily we are a Technology Consultancy Company. We look for
zealous Technologists who are keen to learn on job. We value Object Oriented
and Functional Skills. DevOps and Agile are a normal way of working here
Skillsets/Platforms/etc.: C#, Java, Ruby, Scala, AWS/GCP/Azure, Python,
Node.js, React, Angular.

Requirement: 5+ years of programming experience.

Interview process: Phone interview, Take-home coding assignment, Pair
programming interview, Technical Interview(s), Logic and aptitude tests,
Cultural Interview.

More about ThoughtWorks:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBqquBtwaNM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBqquBtwaNM)

[https://www.thoughtworks.com](https://www.thoughtworks.com)

Contact: siddhark[at]thoughtworks.com

Please send email with 'Hacker News' in subject line.

------
jonnyarnold89
Trussle | Product Engineer | London | Full-time | Onsite

Hi, I'm Jonny and I'm one of the Product Engineers at Trussle, a free online
mortgage adviser. In the last 3 years we've been using technology to make
getting a mortgage simpler and faster - all for free. We've recently raised
£13.6M in our Series B funding round and are looking to expand our Product
Development Team in 2019 to tackle more problems and move faster in a
competitive market.

We've fallen in love with TypeScript, but we're looking for any engineers with
JavaScript experience who want to work in (actually) cross-functional teams
and (actually) take on the responsibility of understanding and solving the big
issues for customers and our internal operations team.

If you're interested, you can read more about the team (or apply for the role,
hint hint) on our Product Development blog:
[http://trussle.github.io/jobs/](http://trussle.github.io/jobs/)

If you have any questions, get in touch with us via work@trussle.com or tweet
us @TrussleTech!

------
alchemistmax
Epirus is a venture-backed startup specializing in agile development of
advanced defense systems. Our team combines decades of aerospace & defense
experience with Silicon Valley innovation in order to address 21st century
threats, such as drones and other asymmetric technologies.

Our office is in Los Angeles, and we're a team of hardware and software
engineers with backgrounds split between aerospace/defense and Silicon
Valley/startups. We’re building some of our own hardware and working on
solving really hard problems in RF engineering, embedded systems, computer
vision/machine intelligence, and algorithmic control. We are lucky to have
amazing support and funding from 8VC and are growing quickly.

We're hiring Hardware Engineers (Firmware, FPGA, RF, High-Power, and Antenna
Design) and Software Engineers (Machine Learning, Computer Vision).

Learn more at
[https://www.epirussystems.com/careers](https://www.epirussystems.com/careers).
If you want to apply, email your resume to careers@epirussystems.com.

------
csharpminor
Twilio.org | Developer Evangelist | San Francisco | Full-time Onsite

Twilio is looking for a Developer Evangelist for our growing Twilio.org Team.
You’ll lead the Twilio.org Impact Corps, connecting a passionate community of
volunteer developers with nonprofits seeking technical guidance and coding
support. You will create and promote technical content, resources, and events
to help developers throughout the social impact sector unlock the power of
Twilio to advance their mission.

We’re looking for someone who understands the basics of the HTTP request and
response cycle and has written enough web code to have opinions on the
different web frameworks of a specific programming language. You love to teach
others and are endlessly curious about and excited by technology.

You have the following background:

• Writing code, creating articles and blog posts, and delivering
presentations.

• Led technical workshops and education initiatives to increase sector-wide
developer expertise.

• Solid and diverse engineering skills.

• Experience in open source software development and knowledge of best
practices.

• Friendly approach to teaching and mentoring others.

• Willingness to travel to where our developer communities live a few times
every quarter, and stay productive and professional on the road.

• Technical writing skills as demonstrated via blog posts and other written
work.

More about Twilio.org: [https://www.twilio.org/](https://www.twilio.org/)
Apply here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/twilio/jobs/1437510](https://boards.greenhouse.io/twilio/jobs/1437510)

------
stel2k
Artland ([https://artlandapp.com](https://artlandapp.com)) | Copenhagen,
Denmark | Full-time, Onsite/Remote.

Artland is a global online platform dedicated to connecting galleries with
collectors worldwide. With the goal of making contemporary art more
accessible, we offer a new way to discover, sell, and buy art.

Our product is growing rapidly and our web application is experiencing a big
transition at the moment. So you'll be at the right time and in a right place
to try out the latest technologies and help us build a new system from
scratch. We're using React.js, Node.js, and TypeScript. We talk GraphQL to our
backend and use Prisma as our datalayer.

* Full-Stack Engineer - [https://thehub.dk/jobs/full-stack-engineer-3](https://thehub.dk/jobs/full-stack-engineer-3) * Senior Backend Engineer - [https://thehub.dk/jobs/senior-backend-engineer-5](https://thehub.dk/jobs/senior-backend-engineer-5)

------
trakstar_jobs
Mindflash ([https://www.mindflash.com](https://www.mindflash.com)) | Back-
end/Front-end Engineers | Denver, CO | Full-time, ONSITE

Do you want to help us enable over 500,000 people all around the world to
learn and grow? Mindflash is a leading online Learning Management System
making it easy to provide employee, associate, and/or customer training in the
cloud. We are looking for experienced and versatile back-end and front-end
developers to join our growing team. Our stack runs on AWS and consists of
Node.js, MySQL, and Angular with some new tooling in Vue.js and Go.

For more information including how to apply, please visit:

Back-end:
[https://atsi.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0j6ud?source=hackernews](https://atsi.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0j6ud?source=hackernews)

Front-end:
[https://atsi.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0j6uo?source=hackernews](https://atsi.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0j6uo?source=hackernews)

------
wag
Wag Labs, Inc. | [https://wagwalking.com](https://wagwalking.com)

Our mission is to make it easier to own a dog and we're looking for
experienced engineers to build a reliable and wonderful experience across
mobile devices and the web for thousands of dog owners and dog walkers every
day.

Our core engineering team is expanding so it's a great opportunity to have a
lot of impact and ownership while we continue to grow. We're backed by several
top VCs and offer our services in more than 100 cities in the US.

We’re expanding our team and are looking to hire:

iOS Engineers (Obj-C) Android Engineers (Java) Backend Engineers (PHP/Laravel)
Product Designers (iOS/Android/UI/UX) Data Engineer Security Engineer

We are also looking for 2019 summer interns for backend,data, and devops
engineers, please email recruiting@wagwalking.com

Apply here:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/wagwalkingcom](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/wagwalkingcom)
and we will get back to you shortly!

~~~
bandwitch
Are there still positions for summer interns? Cannot find any intern position
on your website.

------
dtjones
Stay Wanderful | Software Engineers, ML Engineers, UX, Design | New York, NY |
On-site

Stay Wanderful is a multi-sided platform with a new take on loyalty. We
connect consumers, hotels, and merchants, driving business growth for our
partners through instantly gratifying, personalized rewards via machine
learning

We're pre-series A, which translates to small size and big impact. We're
looking for a few more software engineers to help out with these mission
critical projects: dynamic content optimization, personalization, machine
translation, self-serve design editors, email marketing capabilities, data
engineering. We operate in a microservices, machine learning friendly
architecture, with a handful of django rest apps, Vue 2.0 front end, and
scalable distributed data processing apps on AWS.

Apply here:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/staywanderfulcom/vie...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/staywanderfulcom/view/P_AAAAAAFAACyA5yoLfo3zwP?trackingTag=hackerNews)

------
SFcareers
ScaleFactor | Austin, TX | ONSITE | Full-time | Software Developers & Senior
Software Developers | [https://scalefactor.com/](https://scalefactor.com/)

ScaleFactor is a bookkeeping and finance software company that uses powerful
software to create monthly financials, deliver proactive insights, and ensure
accounts are accurate and healthy. Our goal: to empower business owners to
make the best strategic and financial decisions by automate the painful, time
consuming accounting tasks small business owners are forced to complete
manually.

Join ScaleFactor, a company that truly values you and your ideas!

\- Software Developer: [https://scalefactor.com/current-
openings/?gh_jid=1442398](https://scalefactor.com/current-
openings/?gh_jid=1442398)

\- Senior Software Developer: [https://scalefactor.com/current-
openings/?gh_jid=1442367](https://scalefactor.com/current-
openings/?gh_jid=1442367)

Tech stack: Rails, Ember.js, and Postgres

------
Arcesium
Arcesium | Distributed Systems Engineer | Infrastructure Engineer | Software
Engineer | Interns | New York, NY | Onsite | Full-Time | Visa

Arcesium is a post-trade technology and professional services firm. We offer a
new way for hedge fund managers to scale their business while maintaining
control of critical non-investment activities. Arcesium combines a
comprehensive and fully-integrated technology platform with a team of
experienced hedge fund professionals to solve the most complex post-trade
challenges of asset managers. From real-time integration with order management
systems to robust and automated oversight of third-party administrators,
Arcesium offers managers an elegant, unified, and expert solution for their
entire post-trade process.

Arcesium is hiring the for following roles:

1\. Distributed Systems Engineer 2\. Infrastructure Engineer 3\. Software
Engineer 4\. Software Engineer Intern 5\. Summer Core Infrastructure Intern
6\. Summer Software Engineer Intern

To learn more about these positions, please visit our Careers page.

To be considered, please send your resume to careers@arcesium.com.

~~~
Brystephor
Hi there, I was curious what time the 'Software Engineer Intern' would be
hired to work? Is it a year round, open position, during the standard time of
a summer internship, or some other period? Thanks!

------
djhalon
Foresee Medical | San Diego, CA | Senior DevOps Engineer | ONSITE

ForeSee Medical is a tech start-up with a legacy management team focusing on
improving the patient care landscape. ForeSee engineers develop the next-
generation open platform, cognitive processing software solutions that place
data in the hands of providers and care teams to empower them to positively
influence health outcomes. We’re looking for engineers who bring fresh,
progressive ideas and the spirit of innovation as we embark on our journey.

The Senior DevOps Engineer works side by side with engineering, platform,
development and operations teams and will be primarily responsible for
designing, implementing and automating build, release, deploy, monitoring and
configuration activities. The Senior DevOps Engineer is responsible for
bridging the gap between development, operations, and infrastructure.

To learn more about the position:
[http://www.foreseemed.com/careers/?gh_jid=1394320](http://www.foreseemed.com/careers/?gh_jid=1394320)

------
andrew-loca
Localytics | Senior Software Engineer, Senior Product Manager | Boston, MA |
FULL-TIME | ONSITE | NO VISA

Localytics helps the world’s leading brands understand how users engage with
their apps and how to improve loyalty through personalized and more meaningful
app experiences. We are a Gartner’s 2018 Magic Quadrant Leader for the Mobile
Marketing Platforms, and our customers include Bose, Redbox, Live Nation,
ZipCar, The Weather Channel, ESPN, Bloomberg, Eurostar, and GoPro.

Multiple positions in Engineering and Product:

* Senior Software Engineer, Distributed Systems (Backend)

* Senior Software Engineer, Platform & API (Backend)

* Senior Product Manager - SaaS

Our tech stack is AWS (DynamoDB, RDS, S3, SQS/SNS, Kinesis, Lambda, ECS),
Scala, Go, Snowflake, Docker, Kubernetes, Argo. Prior Scala or Go experience
not required.

Our systems process in real time 4 billion data points per day, analyze
petabytes of data, and reach billions of users and devices for top brands in
the U.S. and worldwide.

Interested? Email me directly at anovikov+hn@localytics.com. Please include
your résumé and a link to your github profile if applicable.

Candidates only. No recruiters please.

------
davefetterman
Amperity | Seattle, WA | ONSITE | Full-time

Engineers! Amperity is hiring SDEs across all levels, including technical
leadership positions.

Interesting problems: \- Ingesting and cleaning large amounts of data daily
and blending it with real-time events \- Automatically stitching data together
across disparate systems by training machine-learning models to build a
probabilistic knowledge graph \- Taking research algorithms and
productionizing them for high-scale usage \- Allowing users to perform
complex, real-time queries across an aggregated view of their data \-
Publishing query result data to a diverse set of systems for client usage

Tech stack: \- React/Reframe \- Clojure/Clojurescript \- Aurora/Mesos \-
Accumulo/Hadoop \- Spark \- Kafka \- SaltStack/Terraform \-
Riemann/InfluxDB/Grafana

For a full listing of positions, see
[https://amperity.com/careers/](https://amperity.com/careers/) \-- apply there
or reach out to me directly with questions. dave at amperity dot com. Hope to
meet you.

------
kgoodrich
CodeCycle | Full-stack Engineer (Clojure+) | Oakland, CA | Onsite | Full-time
| [https://www.codecycle.com](https://www.codecycle.com)

Shaping buildings at the time of design and construction is a high-leverage
opportunity to address climate change. CodeCycle works with cities throughout
this crucial period to improve the energy efficiency of new and existing
buildings. We are operating in six cities and steadily expanding.

We’re looking for someone who is comfortable designing client-side UIs for a
cloud-based CAD system. Three-dimensional building data is integrated with an
automated analysis of building efficiency regulations. Results of the
automated analysis are delivered to municipal building inspectors on the
CodeCycle iPad app.

Ideally, you are familiar with Clojure & ClojureScript (we use re-frame), or
have experience with a related functional language. We also use: Python and
Objective-C and run on AWS & DynamoDB.

We look forward to hearing from you. Feel free to reach out via email:
kim.goodrich (at) codecycle (dot) com

------
Dstillery
Dstillery | Senior Software Engineer | New York City | Full-Time | ONSITE

Dstillery is a leader in applied data science, helping companies unlock growth
by finding and targeting their highest value prospective customers.

We're seeking a quality-focused Senior Software Engineer who wants to learn
about large systems and how hard problems related to scale are solved. We
currently handle over 100 billion events per day and we're growing strong and
need someone who can help us handle billions more.

Tech Stack: Java, Spring Boot, Javascript, Vue.js, MySQL, PostgreSQL, Hadoop,
Hive, Kafka, Spark, Storm, Cassandra.

Experience with these is a big plus, but if you've never used some of these
technologies before that's fine too. If you write clean, tested, working code,
think through problems, and know how to ship, we want to talk to you.

To apply:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/dstillerycom/view/P_...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/dstillerycom/view/P_AAAAAAEAABOODIUL23Mylw)

------
rssathe
Watchtower AI | Data Science, Backend, and Systems Engineers, Full-stack | San
Francisco & Palo Alto | ONSITE, REMOTE |
[https://watchtower.ai](https://watchtower.ai)

Watchtower is a data security startup dedicated to helping enterprises
discover, classify, and protect sensitive data across their cloud footprint -
their corporate SaaS, data infrastructure, and APIs - via machine learning.

⁃ We’re looking for folks passionate about working at the intersection of deep
learning, information security, and distributed systems. ⁃ Tech Stack: Go,
Node.js, React, Python, Cassandra, Redis, Terraform, Docker, Kubernetes. ⁃
Well funded by top-tier VC investors who have invested in, operated at, taken
public/exited major cybersecurity & SaaS companies.

Apply & view detailed roles here:
[https://www.watchtower.ai/careers](https://www.watchtower.ai/careers)

We would love to hear from you - please reach out to us at
careers@watchtower.ai with any questions you may have.

------
rwain
Omada Health | San Francisco, CA | Rails/React, DevOps, Data engineers | H1B
Transfers OK | ONSITE

Omada Health is a digital health company on a mission to make healthy behavior
change more accessible and achievable. We’re looking for Rails/React, DevOps
and Data engineers to join our growing engineering team.

You'll be helping expand our product offering to help individuals control type
2 diabetes and hypertension (Press release:
[https://www.omadahealth.com/press/press-release-omada-
health...](https://www.omadahealth.com/press/press-release-omada-health-adds-
new-programs-fortype-2-diabetes-and-hypertension-self-management))

As a key member of our engineering team, you will help design, build and
maintain systems necessary for rapid growth. Our team practices pair
programming (at least 50% of the week) so you will have the opportunity to
learn new techniques and share your skills.

Software Engineers:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1162609](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1162609)

Senior Software Engineers:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1162607](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1162607)

Platform (DevOps) Engineers:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1069795](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1069795)

Senior Data Engineers:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1205826](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1205826)

------
jeffnk
New Knowledge | Multiple Positions | Austin, TX | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://newknowledge.com/](https://newknowledge.com/)

New Knowledge is on a mission to defend public discourse. We build products
that repair online communities, identify manipulation, and help them
communicate more authentically. In a world where social media is being
manipulated on a massive scale, this is no small task. We care about
protecting communities, brands, and companies from being targeted by the
spreading of disinformation. The right fit for us is someone who is passionate
about that challenge and mission. We just closed an $11M Series A in August
2018 ([https://tcrn.ch/2Pfuw6X](https://tcrn.ch/2Pfuw6X)) and we are on the
fast track to grow a powerful, mission driven team!

Our tech stack: Python, Flask, Javascript, Node, React, Postgres, Kafka,
Jenkins, Docker, Kubernetes, Terraform, Ansible

Our current technical openings: Jr. Data Engineer, Sr. Data Engineer,
Automation Engineer, Strategic Operations Director, Product Designer, Product
Manager, Lead Software Engineer, Machine Learning Engineer, Full Stack
Engineer, Computational Disinformation Analyst, Sr. Software Engineer,
Technical Project Manager, Data Science Manager

Our non-technical positions: Head of Sales, Head of People, PR Lead, Sales
Operations Analyst, Content Writer, and Business Development Directors.

You can view more information and apply to these roles at
[https://grnh.se/43037c332](https://grnh.se/43037c332)

If you have any questions about a position, the company, or the hiring process
you can email me here: jeff (at) newknowledge (dot) com and mention "Hacker
News" in the subject line.

------
rsyring
Level 12 | Craftsmanship Focused / Test Loving Full Stack Web Dev - Python,
React, SQL | Louisville, KY | REMOTE, SALARY:$75K-115K,
[https://www.level12.io/careers/](https://www.level12.io/careers/)

We have a openings for mid ($75-95K) and senior ($95K - $115K) level
positions. Please see our website for a very detailed job description written
by a developer for developers. No plain, repetitive, HR riddled job
description here, we want you to know what you are really getting into:

[https://www.level12.io/careers/](https://www.level12.io/careers/)

\- If you apply as instructed, we will give you a yay or nay response. No
black holes here!

\- We have a commitment to transparency and offer a “no surprises experience”
throughout the interview and hiring process.

\- We practice and preach sound development practices. You are likely to learn
and grow as a developer while working here.

\- You will have the option of working from home (US only) or our office,
whatever suits you best. Let’s make the most of our time and minimize
commuting when not necessary.

\- We emphasize work/life balance and adopt policies that make sure our people
don’t get burnt out. For instance, our PTO/Vacation policies are designed so
that you actually use them.

\- A commitment to Agile Principles while not being enslaved to any particular
methodology.

\- You are committed to automated testing of all the software you write (our
apps typically have 92%+ test coverage).

\- You recognize that there is a lot of idealism in the software development
community and are not disenchanted with the the day-to-day realities of
programming.

------
avsalvatore
Beam | ONSITE | Lead Software Engineer | New York | Full-Time | $108K-$116 +
equity

ABOUT BEAM -- At Beam, our mission is to elevate social consciousness and
build incentives for all brands to invest authentically in social issues
affecting their communities, near and far. Beam is an app and integration that
helps retail brands reach their highest-value young customers by empowering
users to donate part of their purchases at partnered brands to causes they
believe in.

Beam just closed a venture-backed seed round with investors including Hearst.
We're located in Hearst Tower in Columbus Circle.

WHAT YOU'LL DO -- You'll will be tackling unique engineering challenges as we
scale through our own native app and through an SDK that will be integrated
into apps with millions of DAUs. You will architect and shape backend
development and upkeep. This person will work closely with the CTO to develop
the best long-term strategies for scale and security, and ultimately, help
build the engineering department as Beam grows.

Tech stack: Python / PostgreSQL / AWS (very open to change)

Perks: Fully funded healthcare + flexibility with remote + in-building gym +
subsidized cafeteria + working to empower people to maximize their social
impact every day.

LEARN MORE -- [https://angel.co/beam-impact/jobs/288304-lead-software-
engin...](https://angel.co/beam-impact/jobs/288304-lead-software-engineer)

CONTACT --- alex@beamimpact.com

Beam Impact Inc. is an equal employment opportunity employer, and we welcome
everyone regardless of their race, color, religion, sex, national origin, age,
disability, veteran status or genetics. We are dedicated to providing an
inclusive, open, and diverse work environment.

------
eli
Industry Dive | Full Stack Engineer | Washington, DC | ONSITE

Industry Dive is a successful & profitable business journalism startup. We
report the news and provide analysis to more than one million business leaders
in the world's most important industries.

We are seeking a full-stack engineer who is curious and motivated to join our
product development team. We use a variety of open-source technology, and our
core application is written in Django. More details at
[https://www.industrydive.com/job-listing/full-stack-
engineer...](https://www.industrydive.com/job-listing/full-stack-engineer/)

Applicants with nontraditional backgrounds or who are members of
underrepresented groups are strongly encouraged to apply.

Feel free to reach out with any questions, eli-at-industrydive.com

\---

Also Hiring:

\- Interactive Designer

\- Marketing Programs Associate

\- Ad Operations Coordinator

\- Custom Content Project Manager

\- And journalists with experience reporting business, especially Medical Tech
and Biopharma

[https://www.industrydive.com/careers/](https://www.industrydive.com/careers/)

------
nahyunk
Twine | San Francisco, CA | FULL TIME | ON-SITE

[https://twine.com/jobs/](https://twine.com/jobs/)

This is an exciting time to join Twine. Our product is new to market and we’re
iterating fast.

Twine for iOS: [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/twine-save-invest-
together/i...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/twine-save-invest-
together/id1292080056?mt=8)

Our current open roles:

VP of Engineering, iOS Engineer, Android Engineer, Backend Engineer, Growth
Marketing Manager, Senior Product Designer, Growth/Data Analyst, Recruiter

Twine empowers people to save more, save better, and save together. We use
dynamic technology, design and cutting-edge automated money management to
change the way people make financial decisions.

We operate as an independent startup group – backed by the resources and
stability of a Fortune Global 500 powerhouse. Our culture is driven by
sharing, learning and iterating together.

Feel free to directly get in touch with Nahyun (Team Ops) at nahyun@twine.com.
Let's chat!

------
EmielMols
Crisp | Software engineer | Full-time, Onsite | Amsterdam, the Netherlands

Crisp (just launched publicly) is building a new business in food online. We
believe real fresh grocery shopping should be better and easier.

We're a fully funded start-up, backed by high-profile investors, operating on
the edge of technology, business and food. Our team consists of seasoned
managers, top coders and food specialists from places such as Rocket Internet,
Spotify, CoolBlue, McKinsey & Co, Ahold, Marqt.

You are a software engineer willing to join as one of the first in our team
working (mainly) from Amsterdam. You get to work on a great new consumer
product from scratch with the ability to reach a huge audience.

Please send inquires / resumes / linkedin to emiel%crisp.nl. All messages will
be answered (if you're not a recruiter).

No visa sponsorships at this time, sorry. EU citizens welcome to apply of
course

Landing page @ [https://crisp.nl](https://crisp.nl) (in Dutch)

Vacancy page @ [https://crisp.jobs](https://crisp.jobs)

------
adam-_-
Adzuna | Fulham, London, UK - Remote, Europe | Software Engineers (Perl),
Product Manager and more | Competitive Salary + Equity

Adzuna is a job search engine that lists every job, everywhere. From launch in
the UK in 2011, we now have more than 10 million visitors a month and are busy
conquering the world (16 countries so far) from our office in West London (and
remotely).

\---

Software Engineers (Perl) - London or Remote

Perl, MySQL, Solr, RabbitMQ, Memcache, ReactJS, AWS (EC2, Kinesis, Lambda
etc.), Terraform, Packer, Chef, Python, Ruby

If you don't know Perl, but are happy to learn, we are interested in hearing
from you.

[https://jobs.perl.org/job/21414](https://jobs.perl.org/job/21414)

\---

Product Manager - Fulham, London, UK

Help us build out a new AI-based hiring platform as well as shaping our core
Adzuna products.

[https://adzuna-2.workable.com/jobs/848110](https://adzuna-2.workable.com/jobs/848110)

\---

To find out more about Adzuna or either of these position, please email adam
{at} adzuna {dot} com.

P.S. We also always keen to hear from interested frontend engineers and data
scientists.

------
beoutside
RevUnit | Senior and Mid Level Developers / Multiple Openings | Bentonville,
AR / Las Vegas / St Louis | ONSITE, REMOTE, FULL TIME, CONTRACT

RevUnit is a digital strategy and product studio helping enterprise workforces
leverage technology to work better. We are strategists, designers, developers,
innovators, tinkerers, and all around good people who love to work together.
We make a difference in the lives of users as we create learning, productivity
and intelligence apps used daily by thousands and sometimes millions of
employees.

If you have a start-up heart, but want to be a part of a team that gets to
work on some major initiatives for client names we're all familiar with, then
this is your next home.

We have multiple developer positions open such as:

Web (React, Angular, Full Stack) Backend and API (.Net, Node) Mobile (React
Native, Android)

We have a combination of local, remote, and local remote available.

For details on our current openings, please go to:
[https://revunit.com/careers/](https://revunit.com/careers/)

------
bobbykrk
Ideamotive | React.js Developer | Warsaw | Onsite

Ideamotive - a dev shop specializing business process automation for startups
and growing companies is looking for a React Developer. We are located in
Warsaw, Zoliborz at a start-up accelerator mansion called ReactorWarsaw.

Our stack consists of Ruby on Rails and/or Node on backend and React on a
frontend, usually Postgres as a main database and Redis + Sidekiq for queues.

You, as a candidate, should be a computer science graduate (or has equivalent
knowledge) with a solid background in front-end and previous experience in
React or similar framework. We also expect you to have understanding of a
current trends and state-of-the-art solutions.

Our original job offer: [https://ideamotive.co/careers/frontend-react-
dev/](https://ideamotive.co/careers/frontend-react-dev/)

Apply at: [https://ideamotive.recruitee.com/o/regular-react-
developer](https://ideamotive.recruitee.com/o/regular-react-developer)

------
trevorb-cto
Plastiq | San Francisco | Full-time, ONSITE, VISA sponsorship & relocation
assistance | Salary & Equity

We are actively hiring for multiple positions - Senior Software Engineers
(node.js/GraphQL/React) and Senior DevOps Engineers (Infra as Code - AWS,
TerraForm, PCI-DSS Level 1). Plastiq is revolutionizing payments for Small
Businesses, allowing them to use their Credit Card to pay for business
expenses where it’s not currently accepted. We just raised a Series C round
led by Kleiner Perkins, we are already earning significant revenue and have
established product-market fit - now we are focusing on growth! We have a very
lean team today (11 engineers) and are looking to significantly expand our
talent.

Apply in 3 minutes:
[https://www.plastiq.com/careers/](https://www.plastiq.com/careers/) Our team
culture and values:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/plastiq](https://www.keyvalues.com/plastiq)

------
mrohrssen
Prodigy | San Francisco, CA | Onsite | Full Time | Email rahul [at]
getprodigy.com

Prodigy is a venture-backed startup building the future for car buying. We're
a fun-loving, hard working group of dreamers who believe anything is possible
with the right team.

We just closed our third round of funding and we're backed by some of the top
investors in the valley including SV Angel, 8VC, Battery Ventures, Tuesday
Capital as well as numerous automotive industry veterans.

We're literally tripling the team size in the next six months, come be part of
a rocket ship!

Hiring for: Engineers (3-7 yrs experience), Senior Product Managers (5+ yrs),
Director of Marketing (5+ yrs), SDRs, AE's and much more
[https://angel.co/prodigy](https://angel.co/prodigy)

Perks: Competitive salary and meaningful equity options, Top-notch health,
dental, vision benefits, Flexible vacation and leave policy, Catered lunches
and unlimited snacks/beverages, Regular team events, happy hours and off-
sites, Prime location in downtown SF

------
julietmatsai
SumUp | BERLIN, Germany | ONSITE, Full-time | VISA SPONSORSHIP |
[https://sumup.com/careers/](https://sumup.com/careers/)

We are the leading FintTech company in Europe with major offices in Berlin,
Sofia, and São Paulo comprising more than 1200+ people. We started out five
years ago and created a unique device to accept card payments anywhere. Beyond
our original hardware, mobile and web apps, we have gone on to develop a suite
of APIs and SDKs for integrating SumUp payments into other apps and services.
Today, hundreds of thousands of small businesses in 32 countries around the
world rely on SumUp to get paid. Join Us!

We're hiring for:

 __* Embedded Linux Software Engineer (Hardware, Berlin): C, Embedded Linux,
BLE, WIFI, SPI, I2C
-[https://boards.greenhouse.io/sumup/jobs/4113869002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/sumup/jobs/4113869002)

 __* Senior FrontEnd Engineer (Berlin): React, Webpack, Jest, Enzyme,
Storybook, Next.js, Gatsby, Emotion, Node, and Docker
-[https://boards.greenhouse.io/sumup/jobs/4116241002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/sumup/jobs/4116241002)

 __* Senior Data Engineer
-[https://boards.greenhouse.io/sumup/jobs/4113186002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/sumup/jobs/4113186002)

 __* Technical Product Owner for Hardware team
-[https://boards.greenhouse.io/sumup/jobs/4110426002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/sumup/jobs/4110426002)

You can apply via links or reach out to me directly at julia.matsai@sumup.com

------
phlogisticfugu
Retina AI | Santa Monica, CA | Full-Time | Onsite |
[https://retina.ai/careers/](https://retina.ai/careers/)

Retina is a venture-backed startup located in Santa Monica, CA, that brings
the power of artificial intelligence to the single most valuable metric for
marketers: customer lifetime value. Using insights from Retina, companies like
Dollar Shave Club, Madison Reed, and other ecommerce disruptors have already
recognized opportunities to optimize their marketing mix based on our highly
accurate long-term customer value and cost per acquisition modeling.

Full Stack Web Developer [https://retina.ai/positions/full-stack-web-
developer/](https://retina.ai/positions/full-stack-web-developer/)

Sr Full Stack Web Developer [https://retina.ai/positions/sr-full-stack-web-
developer/](https://retina.ai/positions/sr-full-stack-web-developer/)

------
Autolab
Autolab | Full-Stack Software Developer | Onsite | Bogotá, Colombia | Full-
time | Visa

Autolab ([https://autolab.com.co/](https://autolab.com.co/)) is a multi-brand,
multi-service car repair chain, part of Polymath Ventures, with the mandate to
dramatically improve customer satisfaction and offer fair prices while
providing quality jobs for mechanics.

We are searching for a talented programmer who is hungry to learn and grow
with an incredibly challenging, high-potential, and impactful start-up This
person will be immersed in the development and maintenance of the systems that
support operations at Autolab, working side by side with highly talented
people. The developer will work with the CTO and the technology team to
understand the business and implement solutions, by integrating existent
tools/services and creating new ones.

Interested to find out more?
[https://jobs.polymathv.com/0e4b56381](https://jobs.polymathv.com/0e4b56381)

------
kldavis4
KualiCo [https://www.kuali.co](https://www.kuali.co) | Full Stack Engineer
(React & Node) | Salt Lake City, UT | FULL-TIME, REMOTE Our core services team
has 2 open positions for senior level full-stack developers. Preferred
experience is React/Node. Stack also includes MongoDB, Elasticsearch, Redis,
and Nats running on AWS. For remote candidates, we have a strong preference
for US timezones.

Kuali provides colleges and universities with cost-effective, SaaS delivered,
open source administrative software built by higher education, for higher
education. Thoughtfully designed software exclusively for colleges and
universities. Cost-effective, secure, and continuously-enhanced SaaS delivery.

This team is fully remote. Local applicants have the option of working in the
office. Benefits include company paid health insurance, generous tech budget,
unlimited vacation and matching 401k.

E-mail kelly at kuali dot co (hiring manager) for more info. Include "Hacker
News" in the subject line.

------
derek_frome
Ouster | San Francisco,CA USA | Full-time | On-site

Role: Embedded Linux Engineer, C++ generalist, DevOps Engineer (among others -
ouster.io/careers)

Product: Publicly we design and manufacture high performance LIDAR sensors
that outperform the products from velodyne at much lower cost. The system
we've developed has all of the core aspects of an AV - real-time sensor
fusion, localization/state estimation, HD map generation, and a realtime
perception stack for semantic scene segmentation, object tracking
classification and decision making, but many of these modules are in their
early stages. We have developed a crowdsourced 3D mapping product that we've
been deploying on customer vehicles with the goal of 3D mapping the earth.
Product is already shipping to fleets, ride share, and car companies. 65
person company in The Mission, San Francisco.

Interesting reads: [https://medium.com/ouster](https://medium.com/ouster)

Apply at ouster.io/careers or email Alex Treister (alex@ouster.io)

------
schuon
Alasco | Munich, Germany | Frontend, UX-Design | On-Site| www.alasco.de

Alasco helps construction companies complete projects on time and budget. We
digitalize the processes in construction planning and execution by offering a
cloud based workflow platform. Starting from Germany, we take on the world.

We are founded by the former founders of Stylight, which they sold for 80m in
2016. Stylight was well-known for their engineering conference
[http://daho.am](http://daho.am) and their culture. Stylight was ranked the #1
place to work for in Munich (ahead even of BMW). We're looking for Frontend
Devs (must be onsite) as well as a SaaS UX designer (onsite, must have ton of
B2B SaaS experience). More at
[https://alasco.breezy.hr/](https://alasco.breezy.hr/) Our stack:
django/python + react/bootstrap on AWS.

Our company language is English. We're 13 people right now, wanna be the 14th?
Reach out to schuon@cs.stanford.edu (Founder)

~~~
solarkraft
Hey, could you tell me why you're using a school e-mail address for company
communications?

------
mclarke
Sentry | Software Engineer, Billing & Analytics | San Francisco | Full time,
onsite

[https://sentry.io](https://sentry.io)

Sentry is an open-source crash reporting platform that helps hundreds of
thousands of software teams discover, triage, and resolve production software
issues faster, so they can spend less time debugging and more time building
software.

Our product is 100% open source
([https://github.com/getsentry/sentry](https://github.com/getsentry/sentry)),
yet we've found serious commercial success. We're up to thousands of customers
and 80 people across our SF, Austin, and Vienna offices. I think our Instagram
account ([https://instagram.com/sentry.io/](https://instagram.com/sentry.io/))
illustrates our quirky company culture much more effectively than I can
describe here.

Like everyone else, we're hiring for all our engineering teams all the time
([https://sentry.io/careers/](https://sentry.io/careers/)), but specifically
I'm searching for a software engineer with a passion for revenue + data. We
rolled our own billing and subscription services years ago, and we need to
scale this critical piece of our infrastructure for the future. Find more
about this role at
[https://sentry.io/careers/1258340/](https://sentry.io/careers/1258340/).

Want your own new hire gif (example:
[https://blog.sentry.io/2015/09/01/welcome-matt-
robenolt](https://blog.sentry.io/2015/09/01/welcome-matt-robenolt))? Shoot me
an email at mike@sentry.io.

------
Benfromparis
DataDome | NYC / Paris | Full Time | Onsite or Remote
[https://datadome.co](https://datadome.co)
[https://docs.datadome.co/](https://docs.datadome.co/)

Bot hunters is a full time job! With our proprietary SaaS cybersecurity
technology, we detect and manage non-human traffic in real-time to protect our
clients’ websites and APIs.

Named as a Strong Performer by Forrester, DataDome is a growing cybersecurity
pioneering in bot detection and protection for content publishers, eCommerce
websites and advertisers across the world. We handle and protect more than 4
billions daily below 3ms (99p).

Our stack:

• Stream data processing: Kafka / Flink / Elasticsearch

• Real time detection engine: Java / Scala

• Webservers modules (nginx,haproxy…): C++ / C#, nodeJS, lua

• Infrastructure: 100VM (AWS/Azure/baremetal)

• Dashboard: Angular6 / symfony3

We’re expanding our team and are looking to hire:

• Senior Software Engineer : Java, Scala, C++

• Data Engineer / Data Scientist : Scala, Java, Python

• Support & Onboarding Manager

• FullStack Web Engineer : Angular5 / symfony3

Join us: apply@datadome.co

------
_pastel
PicnicHealth (YC S14) | Design, Front-End, ML, Full-Stack | SF | ONSITE, FULL-
TIME, VISA |
[https://team.picnichealth.com/jobs?src=hn](https://team.picnichealth.com/jobs?src=hn)
Picnic’s mission is to structure the world’s medical data to make it useful.
We work directly with patients to collect, digitize, and manage their complete
medical records, giving them with control over their care. Beyond serving
patients directly, we partner with biotech, genomics, and pharma companies who
sponsor PicnicHealth accounts for research volunteers. Through this work we’re
building the data sets that power some of today’s most cutting edge medical
research. Our stack is React/Redux, Node, Python, Keras, PostgreSQL,
Kubernetes.

Our product has literally saved some of our users' lives by unearthing issues
in their medical records. We're growing rapidly — on pace for 20x this year.
Our team is smart, hard-working, and passionate about fixing healthcare.

------
richwagner
MAARK | Senior Web Engineer | Boston, MA | Full-time | Onsite

MAARK is hiring a Senior Web Engineer who can build compelling front-end
interfaces for the web and implement an industry leading UX. As a dev team, we
work on highly creative projects, utilize a wide variety of front-end
technologies, and empower our developers to create innovative solutions and
explore/learn emerging tech. Candidates for this position should be
experienced in or adaptive to a variety of front-end frameworks (React
preferred) and have a passion for UI/UX.

We are hiring for a full time role in our Boston, MA office, with considerable
work-at-home flexibility.

For info on MAARK, see [https://www.maark.com](https://www.maark.com). For
added info on the position, see:
[https://maark.workable.com/jobs/779437](https://maark.workable.com/jobs/779437)

To apply or for questions, email me (I head up engineering) directly at
rwagner@maark.com. (No recruiters please.)

------
jhochenbaum
Kadenze | Senior Full-stack Rails Engineer | LA/Remote| Full-time |
[https://kadenze.com](https://kadenze.com)

We're looking for an experienced senior full stack Ruby on Rails web developer
to join our team in bringing world-class education in art and creative
technology from some of the best colleges and institutions to anyone, anywhere
in the world. You'll have the chance to lead development of one of the world's
premier online learning platforms, which powers www.kadenze.com and also the
on-campus and online digital learning experiences for other institutions and
innovative companies globally (www.kannu.com). You'll be joining a team
composed of educators, artists, and engineers who value diversity, new ideas,
and a willingness to learn.

For more information, or to apply: [https://kadenze-
inc.workable.com/jobs/893444](https://kadenze-inc.workable.com/jobs/893444)

------
rajivm
AuditBoard | Los Angeles / Orange County | Onsite, Full-time |
[https://www.auditboard.com/](https://www.auditboard.com/)

AuditBoard is streamlining enterprise compliance through our SaaS platform. We
are making it easier for companies to manage risk and audit themselves. If
you're interested in working at a fast growing company building enterprise
software that is loved by its users, please get in touch.

    
    
      - Node.js, Ember.js, Kubernetes, Docker, C#, Python
      - Small team, lots of independence, flexible schedules
      - Contribute to open-source projects
      - Fast paced & growing
    

Looking for:

    
    
      - Full Stack Developers
      - Front-end Developers (Ember experience is a huge bonus)
      - Director of InfoSec
      - Head of People
    

For more information, please contact me at rajiv@auditboard.com or apply at
[https://www.auditboard.com/jobs/](https://www.auditboard.com/jobs/)

~~~
TaylorGood
Was looking on the site for branding / design related positions, and have to
say how great of a visual aesthetic AuditBoard has. Well done.

------
vt102
Senior Cloud Engineer | ONSITE Knoxville, TN or Sterling, VA | Full-time

Discovery Inc is the world’s #1 pay-TV programmer reaching 2.7 billion
subscribers in more than 220 countries and territories. Global Technology &
Operations provides technological infrastructure and operations support to
ensure audiences can enjoy Discovery's programming around the world and across
platforms. Already a leader in the factual and lifestyle genres, Discovery has
expanded its core business into new genres: sports, entertainment and kids.
Its platforms and product eco-systems are now engaged in terrestrial/free-to-
air, OTT products and content development/production companies.

We are looking for a senior-level cloud engineer to help lead cloud practices
and cloud-native architectures.

Apply here: [https://careers-discovery.icims.com/jobs/21248/senior-
cloud-...](https://careers-discovery.icims.com/jobs/21248/senior-cloud-
engineer/job)

------
ekosz
Lattice | San Francisco, CA | Tech Lead, Software Engineer | Full Time | On-
site

Lattice offers a performance management solution that helps companies put
employees first. We offer 360 reviews, real-time feedback, weekly check-ins,
and goal setting in a way that allows companies to focus on employee
development, growth, and engagement. We launched in summer 2016 and have grown
to over 800 customers around the world. Lattice has raised $9.8 million in
total funding from Thrive Capital, Khosla Ventures, Y Combinator, Slack Fund,
Marc Benioff, and others.

We are looking for product focused, full stack engineers to join our growing
team. Our current stack is primarily React / Relay on the front-end and
GraphQL / Node on the backend. You should be comfortable with both shipping
products in JavaScript, and knowing when it’s not the right tool for the job.

Check our postings @
[https://jobs.lever.co/latticehq/?team=Product](https://jobs.lever.co/latticehq/?team=Product)

------
sahil_k
LeanTaaS | Santa Clara, CA & Charlotte, NC | Full Time | ONSITE ONLY | Salary
+ Equity + Full Benefits

BETTER HEALTHCARE THROUGH MATH.

Series C Funded by top healthcare investors Ex-Google/McKinsey/MIT/Stanford
Team

LeanTaaS is a fast growing healthcare predictive analytics company that uses
sophisticated math and lean principles to make healthcare providers more
efficient. Our technology helps millions of people wait less at hospitals and
specialty clinics across the country.

LeanTaaS’ customers include some of the nation’s largest hospitals including
15 of the top 30 Cancer Centers. Our team includes veteran executives and the
brightest minds from Google, McKinsey, Stanford, MIT, Duke, Berkeley, UIUC,
and more.

We are looking for Engineers, Data Scientists and Product Managers who possess
an entrepreneurial, scrappy personality and the talent to think outside the
box to problem solve and get things done.

Job descriptions can be found at
[http://leantaas.com/careers](http://leantaas.com/careers)

BUILD TECHNOLOGY THAT SAVES LIVES!!

------
gdblundell
Sympliact, Inc | Full Stack Web Developer | College Station, TX | REMOTE |
[https://sympliact.com](https://sympliact.com)

Sympliact is an omni-directional healthcare relationship management and
communication platform focused on making foundational healthcare interactions
simpler, more intuitive, and more connected. We leverage the best that
technology has to offer to amplify and enrich human-human healthcare
interactions and relationships. Sympliact is a web-based application for
providers with native iOS and Android mobile apps on the patient side.

Looking for senior full-stack experience with React.js and Node.js

Market | Equity | Benefits

If you are interested in the ground floor of 'vuja de' magic, are a
beginner's-mind-unencumbered expert, exude the unstoppable power of
grittiness, and can identify with first principles-infinite sum-user
obsession, let's talk about building something beautifully functional... email
resume and portfolio to founder at garrett.blundell@sympliact.com

------
heydenberk
QuotaPath | Backend or Full-stack Engineer | Philadelphia, PA or Austin, TX |
Full-Time | On-Site |
[https://www.quotapath.com/careers/](https://www.quotapath.com/careers/) Sales
compensation plans can be shockingly complex. Too often, salespeople are
forced to use unfriendly accounting software from the web 1.0 era, or worse,
to pass around Excel spreadsheets, without the ability to verify the
calculations or understand how they work.

At QuotaPath, we're solving this problem in a new way. We're creating a
platform that's built for salespeople, not accountants. This means our
business model is unique, both consumer-facing and B2B ("B2BC"; think Slack).
Good UX and beautiful design are at the core of our process. The demand for a
product like this is intense and we're working as hard as we can to deliver
features to eager users.

We're looking for engineers to help us accelerate our development as a product
and as a company. If you're interested in having a huge impact on a small
team, this is a great opportunity. We're well-funded, but we're still only 8
people: 3 engineers, 1 UX and 4 others in product and executive team. I'm one
of those 3 engineers, and I'm also the technical co-founder. Please ask me
questions if you have any!

Our stack is Python + Django on the backend, TypeScript + React on the
frontend, but we're more interested in working with people who are smart and
capable than people from any particular background. If you have strong
opinions about using different tech, we'll hear you. Like most startups, we're
built on lots of open source tech and we plan on giving back. We value
building a culture of inclusion and transparency. We care about diversity and
hope you do too.

Feel free to reach out to me directly: eric at quotapath dot com

------
tor_remind
Remind | Senior Android Engineer | San Francisco | Full Time At Remind
([https://remind.com/](https://remind.com/)) we are building an ed-tech
business on top of our 30 million monthly active teachers, students, parents,
and guardians as we strive to get every kid a chance to succeed.

We actively use kotlin and Apollo/GraphQL and are looking for experienced
Android engineers that want to have an impact and work in a highly
collaborative environment. Come help us improve our reliability and user
experiences that truely makes an impact. Apply through the job listing or
reach out to me personally:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/remind/jobs/1408512?gh_jid=1408...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/remind/jobs/1408512?gh_jid=1408512)

We are a small but mighty team looking for engineers who want to have deep
impact on both education and our business.

Email me tor at remind101 dot com if interested. Thanks!

------
aamar
OODA Health | Data Scientist, Back-end dev, Tech lead, Data science, & more |
Salt Lake City, Utah (SLC) | Full-time | ONSITE, relocation possible |
[https://www.ooda-health.com](https://www.ooda-health.com)

We are rebuilding the financial and communications backbone of the healthcare
industry in order to enable a new era of collaboration between insurance
plans, physicians, patients. Our company is a new (<1 year), well-capitalized,
and rapidly growing startup, founded by a team of veteran entrepreneurs in the
healthcare and tech space.

Our engineering team is SLC-based, but we have a variety of positions open in
SF as well. All jobs offer competitive salary, stock options, benefits, and
flexible vacation. Our stack includes Golang, Python, Javascript, React, and
more.

[https://jobs.lever.co/ooda-health](https://jobs.lever.co/ooda-health)

Don't see what you're looking for, but still interested? Email us at
careers@ooda-health.com.

------
evantahler
Voom (an Airbus Company) | Senior Full Stack Engineer / Engineering Manager |
Seattle | On-Site |
[https://www.voom.flights/careers](https://www.voom.flights/careers)

Do you want to help people get where they are going faster, cheaper, and
without ever having to worry about traffic? Voom is building the world’s first
truly on-demand helicopter booking platform that provides travelers with the
ultimate in convenience and reliability, yet does so in the most affordable
way possible. We are creating new products, businesses, and processes to more
efficiently leverage the world’s existing helicopter fleet, and prepare for
the next wave of vertical flight vehicles. Voom is operational today in São
Paulo and Mexico City, with more cities launching this year. Voom is a
subsidiary of Airbus, the world’s largest helicopter manufacturer.

We use TDD and Pair Program 100% of the time. We use Ruby, Rails, and React to
fly folks in Helicopters around the world!

------
jcowans
Broadway Technology | Software Consultant, London. Front-End Software
Engineer, Waterloo, Ontario Canada. Security Master Operations Lead, Austin,
Toronto, Waterloo, NYC. Trading Operations Specialist, London. Product
Management. Fixed Income Software Sales, London.

Austin, London, New York, Toronto, Waterloo | ONSITE, FULL TIME, VISA

Broadway Technology develops high-performance distributed trading systems for
leading financial institutions. Primary development languages are C++
(especially for latency-sensitive components), Python, and C#. Compensation
and benefits are competitive, including the non-financial side:
[https://www.broadwaytechnology.com/careers#life-at-
broadway](https://www.broadwaytechnology.com/careers#life-at-broadway)

Visit
[http://careers.broadwaytechnology.com](http://careers.broadwaytechnology.com)
for formal job descriptions and to apply, or email
jcowans@broadwaytechnology.com and mention Hacker News!

------
crysmitc
Occipital (The Spatial Computing Company) | Full-time | ONSITE | Boulder, CO &
San Francisco, CA At Occipital, we’re working on spatial computing - using
computer vision to 3D reconstruct and understand your surroundings so that
software can operate over real-world spaces. We believe it will power the next
generation of augmented reality and some of the key parts of virtual reality
as well. [https://occipital.com](https://occipital.com)

* ACCURACY AND TEST ENGINEER (SAN FRANCISCO OR BOULDER)

* ASSISTANT CONTROLLER (BOULDER)

* BACKEND ENGINEER (SAN FRANCISCO OR BOULDER)

* CALIBRATION SOFTWARE ENGINEER (BOULDER)

* CHANNEL MANAGER (SAN FRANCISCO OR BOULDER)

* COMPUTER VISION ENGINEER (SAN FRANCISCO, BOULDER OR MADRID)

* FIRMWARE / EMBEDDED SYSTEMS ENGINEER (BOULDER)

* FRONTEND ENGINEER (SAN FRANCISCO OR BOULDER)

* MACHINE LEARNING ENGINEER (SAN FRANCISCO OR BOULDER)

* MARKETING MANAGER (SAN FRANCISCO OR BOULDER)

For detailed information check out
[https://occipital.com/jobs](https://occipital.com/jobs)

If you apply please mention that you saw this post on Hacker News. Thanks!

------
victorkab
Truework | Software Engineer, Sr Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA |
Onsite |
[https://www.truework.com/careers/](https://www.truework.com/careers/)

Join a high-growth, Khosla-backed startup as we scale our platform to reach
thousands of new customers.

Truework is changing the way sensitive employee data is shared, helping
prevent identity fraud and protect employees from data breaches.

\-------------------------------

As a Software Engineer at Truework you will be able to work on every part of
the stack from frontend work with React to backend processing with messaging
queues. You will work with the Product team to define and implement new
features, along with the Sales and Marketing teams to build tools that will
help scale and grow customer acquisition channels.

We are looking for motivated and independent thinkers with a strong interest
in building secure and successful software. We value tenacious curiosity and
the ambition to own key business initiatives.

Feel free to reach out to me victor[at]truework.com

------
whistlerbrk
Better Mortgage | Software Engineer, Data Engineer | New York | Full Time |
Onsite (part time remote)

Help us hack a thirteen trillion dollar industry by building a product that
will allow more people than the status quo to own a home and build wealth
rather than rent for life. Our tech team is small, and you will be a big part
of defining the technical direction and culture. We encourage proposals for
projects off the beaten path, experimentation with different frameworks and
libraries, and doing as you see fit to solve problems.

We also offer above-market compensation and equity, as well as full benefits.
Part-time remote is great with us, although we are looking for candidate who
can spend some significant fraction of your time at our office at the World
Trade Center in NY.

Voted 10th Best Place to work in NYC by Crain's.

Apply here or email me for more information
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/better/jobs/60759](https://boards.greenhouse.io/better/jobs/60759)

------
zandor
HUNT Cloud, NTNU | Site Reliability Engineer (SRE) | Trondheim, Norway |
INTERNS | ONSITE only | [https://www.ntnu.edu/huntgenes/hunt-
cloud/about](https://www.ntnu.edu/huntgenes/hunt-cloud/about)

HUNT Cloud delivers digital infrastructure to academic institutions focusing
on biomedical research, such as large scale genome studies. We believe it
should be a simple thing for researchers to get flexible, elegant and secure
computing environments to store, access and extract knowledge from sensitive
data. You will work together with a small, competitive team. We do everything
from core infrastructure and unboxing bare metal to guiding researchers
towards workflow magic. We write and use open source tools and code. Stack:
Python, R, Singularity, Docker, Kubernetes, OpenStack, Ceph, Ansible, Juju,
MAAS.

Note: For this call we only accept applicants that are located in Norway.

If you’re interested or want to talk, give us a shout at cloud@hunt.ntnu.no

------
StylightGmbH
Stylight | Full Stack Developers | Munich, Germany | Onsite | Relocation +
Visa Assistance

Stylight is Europe’s leading style aggregator available in 17 countries
worldwide. The team behind Stylight are 100 style geeks and tech
professionals, a data-driven lifestyle force, coming from 20 nations all
around the globe (company language is English). Also we’re #1 Meetup organizer
in Munich, deeply involved in the local tech community. We organize daho.am,
our own annual developer conference. Grow with us: We’ll give you a personal
development budget, to go to conferences, buy books, etc. We are looking for
engineers who want to make an impact, having experience e.g. in Javascript,
Python, Java, AWS, etc.

Check out our Jobs Page:
[http://jobs.stylight.com/Jobs/](http://jobs.stylight.com/Jobs/) Tech Blog:
[https://tech.stylight.com/](https://tech.stylight.com/)

We're looking forward to meeting you!

------
pkmishra
Gracenote|Emeryville, CA(SF)(must be able to work legally in the US)| Lead
Software Engineer, Test Automation Engineer | Full time

Tech-stack - Java, Kotlin, Kafka, Postgres

Gracenote, a Nielsen company, is an entertainment data and technology provider
powering the world’s top music services, automakers, cable and satellite
operators, and consumer electronics companies. At its core, Gracenote helps
people find, discover and connect with the entertainment they love. Daily,
Gracenote processes 35 billion rows of data and is quickly becoming a world-
leader in return path “big data.” Over the past 3 years, the company has grown
to more than 2000 employees in 17 countries, including over 600 of the world’s
top engineers with a passion for music, video, sports, and entertainment
technology.

We are presently looking for Lead Software Engineer & Test Automation Engineer
(On-site) to become part of our agile video data delivery platform team.
Please email me at pradeep dot mishra @ nielsen dot com if you would like to
chat.

------
rehashstudio
Full Stack Developer - re# studio | NYC or REMOTE | Freelance/Hourly Backend
Developer - re# studio | ONSITE NYC preferred, REMOTE considered|
Freelance/Hourly

We are a development studio working on fun projects for both startups and big
companies. New learnings, new stacks, new challenges all the time. We are
always looking to work with great developers of all experience levels, and
have had a lot of fun working with people we have met here on HN over the
years.

Right now we are excited to find a Backend Developer strong with Python
(Django) experience to work on a new product which is being built from the
ground up. This would be a 3-6 month project with ongoing potential work.

We are also looking for freelance Full Stack developers strong with react and
react-native to contribute to various projects.

Part-time and/or remote would be considered for the right people.

Process is straight forward: - Brief intro call - Code challenge - Decision

Please provide resume and desired compensation/salary via email to info at
rehashstudio.com

------
Nagyman
G Adventures | Toronto, ON | Intermediate Mobile Developer, iOS | Full Time |
Onsite

G Adventures is a small group adventure travel company headquartered in
Toronto. Our team is excited to work at G Adventures because we love tech, we
love travel, and we love changing people's lives. We enjoy working in an open
source environment with the ability to select the right tools for the job.
Adventure travel is fun and beyond typical online ecommerce, so there are many
challenges for any interested software engineer, with space to disrupt the
industry standard. Visit
[https://www.keyvalues.io/g-adventures](https://www.keyvalues.io/g-adventures)
to learn more about the Technology team's values and
[https://tech.gadventures.com](https://tech.gadventures.com) to read our blog.

Apply at: [https://bit.ly/2y9SSJt](https://bit.ly/2y9SSJt)

------
cviedmai
Lingokids | Ruby on Rails/ React Native | Madrid | full-time, on-site | VISA |
www.lingokids.com Lingokids is changing the way young children learn. We
believe in breaking down language barriers and helping provide equal
opportunities to all kids around the world.

We want to teach a lesson to the stagnant EdTech market: Learning should be
fun! We're an award-winning company helping parents raise bilingual kids at
home. We create a safe environment for children 2-6 where learning just
happens. We're currently helping over 8 million families worldwide and growing
fastly.

We’re looking for senior engineers with at least 5 years of experience, that
want to work in interesting problems around adaptive learning for Pre-Ks and
growing scaling/performance challenges with millions of behavioural events.

Interested? Send us an email with your CV to jobs@lingokids.com and visit our
jobs page [https://jobs.lingokids.com/](https://jobs.lingokids.com/)

------
greyhat
Coupa | Software Engineers | San Mateo, CA | coupa.com

Coupa is "The All-In-One Business Spend Management Platform". Our sofrtware
handles Purchasing, Expenses, Invoicing, Analytics, Payments, and more. We
started over 10 years ago and went public in 2016.

We use Ruby on Rails, React, jQuery, and Go. Less commonly, C# and Python. We
are pragmatically building and maintaining a large platform used by hundreds
of companies, many of which you probably use daily.

We are a friendly bunch with a wide range of educations, backgrounds, ages,
and family sizes. We try hard to keep to a maximum of 40 hours work week. We
have hack days several times a year (during work days). Developers have lots
of ways to make an impact by working with product management and UX teams,
creating internal tools and services, and contributing to the design and
architecture of the product.

We are hiring people for: Ruby on Rails, React, performance, data science,
iOS, operations, and more: jobs.coupa.com

Benefits: * Good pay * Flexible working hours * Unlimited PTO [I'm aware of
the criticisms but it works well here.] * Health, Dental, Vision insurance *
Lunch 2 days a week * Snacks and drinks * Employee Stock Purchasing Plan, 401K
match

Location: * HQ in San Mateo, CA near 101 and 92. Near Hayward Park Caltrain,
shuttle to Hillsdale Caltrain * More offices in Reno, Pune, India, and
elsewhere: coupa.com/company/our-offices * Remote workers around the US and
world. (Remote positions not always available.)

You are welcome to apply through our normal process at jobs.coupa.com (mention
this post, please!), or email me at brianfarr@gmail.com

This post represents my best effort to share accurate information for
recruiting, but is not an official posting by the company. Please refer to
coupa.com for official information.

------
blizkreeg
Oncue | oncue.co | Senior/Lead Engineer | On-site, full-time | Oakland, CA

We’re solving real-life business problems for owners and operators in an
industry that impacts millions each year - moving. We're changing the consumer
moving experience through our platform by bringing trust and transparency to
what is typically a stressful experience in everyone's life.

In the process, we’re building a much-loved product and service that is
transforming a largely pen-and-paper experience for businesses.

We have paying customers and are rapidly adding new! Our stack is Rails,
React, React Native, and Postgres. We're looking for a senior engineer who
wants to join a startup that has proven product-market fit. The ideal person
for us would be someone who is very hands-on but can be the technical leader
on the team.

Our engineering team is an eclectic mix of passionate people (one engineer is
a former jazz musician, another's a brilliant painter).

What you'll get at Oncue:

\- The opportunity to grow an engineering organization and help establish a
great culture

\- A competitive salary and meaningful equity in a company that is rapidly
signing up paying customers

\- Work with experienced Sales and Product leaders at an early stage startup
that has a proven and highly profitable business model

\- 60% of our leadership team is female.

Reach out to me at vineet[at]oncue dot co if you're interested.

Our interview process is quite unique as well. This should tell you more

[https://twitter.com/vinthanedar/status/991149057555906560](https://twitter.com/vinthanedar/status/991149057555906560)

-Vineet, Co-founder, head of product

------
transcriptic
Transcriptic (YC W15) | Backend, Full-stack engineers | Menlo Park, CA |
[https://transcriptic.com](https://transcriptic.com) | FULL TIME; ONSITE

Transcriptic is turning biology into an information science by creating a
fully automated cloud wet lab. Biologists anywhere can submit and run
experiments over the internet on-demand and without investing up-front in a
lab facility.

The Transcriptic Common Lab Environment (TCLE) takes Autoprotocol
([http://autoprotocol.org/](http://autoprotocol.org/)), a high-level JSON
description of a biological protocol, and executes it on our custom-built
robotic workcells. The protocols we handle routinely involve solving
constraint programming models with thousands of variables and constraints in
order to find the best plan that fulfills the scientist's biological intent.

Scientists manage their experiments through our web application or via our
API. We provide a single platform that controls scientific devices from many
vendors in a unified way, and an interface to control our automated labs.

Backend engineer:
[https://www.transcriptic.com/hiring/?gh_jid=1092746](https://www.transcriptic.com/hiring/?gh_jid=1092746)

Full-stack engineer:
[https://www.transcriptic.com/hiring/?gh_jid=1236117](https://www.transcriptic.com/hiring/?gh_jid=1236117)

Tech stack includes: Linux, Scala, RabbitMQ, Rails, Typescript, React,
Ansible, Postgres

Benefits include: full medical/dental/vision insurance; catered lunch and
dinner, and a fully stocked kitchen; flexible vacation policy; 401(k) with
matching; gym and commuter reimbursement; and education reimbursement up to
$3,000/year.

------
transcranial
MD.ai | Front-End Engineer | New York, NY (NYC) | Full-time or Part-time |
ONSITE or REMOTE | [https://www.md.ai](https://www.md.ai)

We are a medical machine learning platform helping doctors and researchers
build medical AI, with the ultimate goal of improving patient care. We help
build high-quality labeled datasets for both training and clinical validation,
as well as tools for model deployment and execution. Some of our unique
challenges include: operating in HIPAA-compliant environments, handling of
huge medical imaging/text/genomic datasets, managing machine learning model
lifecycles, and building complex web applications with UI/UX appealing to both
doctors and engineers alike.

Looking for: experienced React/Vue/GraphQL developers, or junior developers
eager to learn. Experience or interest in medical imaging, medical
informatics, or machine learning is definitely a plus but not a requirement.

Please email us directly at jobs@md.ai.

------
coderholic
IPinfo.io | Remote | Customer support / BizDev / Growth | Part time

I started [https://ipinfo.io](https://ipinfo.io) as a small side project a few
years ago, and it has since grown to now handling over 12 billion API requests
a month, we have thousands of customers, and we're used by hundreds of
thousands of developers. See
[https://ipinfo.io/about](https://ipinfo.io/about) for some more details, or
read this interview I did a couple of years ago that has some of the
backstory: [https://getputpost.co/from-side-project-to-250-million-
daily...](https://getputpost.co/from-side-project-to-250-million-daily-
requests-909b9e373d94)

We're currently hiring for some remote part-time non-engineering roles
(customer support, content, bizdev). If you're interested and think you could
be a fit send an email to ben@ipinfo.io!

------
lpgauth

      AdGear - ONSITE - Backend Engineer (Erlang, C, Rust) - Montreal - FullTime
      AdGear - ONSITE - Data Engineer (Scala, Spark, Kafka, Vertica, AWS)- Montreal - FullTime
      AdGear - ONSITE - Front-end engineer (SASS, Bootstrap, Webpack) - Montreal - FullTime
      AdGear - ONSITE - Javascript Application Engineer (TypeScript, React) - Montreal - FullTime
      AdGear - ONSITE - Ruby Application Engineer (Ruby, RoR) - Montreal - FullTime
    

Following its acquisition by the Visual Display division of Samsung in 2016,
AdGear is now focusing on enabling brands to connect with Samsung TV audiences
as they are exposed to digital media across all devices. We're trying to
bridge the gap between traditional TV advertising and digital advertising!

For more information, complete description of roles, and details on applying,
please see [http://jobs.adgear.com/](http://jobs.adgear.com/)

#erlang #c11 #rust #scala #ruby #typescript #react #opensource

------
joshstewart
Rockets of Awesome | Manhattan, NY | Full-Time, ONSITE |
[https://www.rocketsofawesome.com](https://www.rocketsofawesome.com)

Rockets of Awesome is a personal shopping service and vertical apparel brand
for kids. What we really seek to do is to deliver solutions and services to
parents. We are pioneering dynamic retail, combining rich datasets, to provide
a highly curated delivery of outfits each season.

Tech Stack: Ruby on Rails (powered by Solidus), and React + Redux

We are hiring to help grow our team and product, here are the job descriptions
and application links:

Senior Full-Stack Software Engineer:
[https://rocketsofawesome.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk06woz/](https://rocketsofawesome.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk06woz/)

Product Designer:
[https://rocketsofawesome.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk01y6n/](https://rocketsofawesome.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk01y6n/)

------
typpo
Software Engineer | Zenysis (YC W16) | SF | Onsite, Fulltime

Zenysis is building a data analysis product for governments of developing
countries. Our current projects are embedded in health systems that provide
services for over 130 million people. In the past year, we've helped
governments fight epidemic outbreaks, respond to natural disasters, and
allocate hundreds of millions of dollars in healthcare spending.

Our goal is to enable policymakers to make data-driven decisions. We're
building early warning systems for disease outbreaks, automatically detecting
low-quality data, and developing other ways to identify and visualize the most
effective health interventions across entire countries.

We're looking for other mission-focused engineers who care about seeing their
impact in the world and are comfortable building complex, mission-critical
systems.

Apply here:
[https://www.zenysis.com/#careers](https://www.zenysis.com/#careers) or email
ian@zenysis.com

------
gbanks
Digit | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://digit.co](https://digit.co)

Digit is a journey aimed at refreshing the interactions between humans and
their money. Bad financial habits create unnecessary hardship that derail us
from living our life to the fullest. We believe we can help people avoid some
of these hardships by combining recent discoveries in behavioral psychology
with technology.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/digit](https://www.keyvalues.com/digit)

Here are our open roles:

\- Full Stack Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/digit/jobs/922676](https://boards.greenhouse.io/digit/jobs/922676)

Tech Stack: JavaScript/CoffeeScript, Python, Node.js, React + React Native,
AWS Lambda, Spark, Kinesis, MongoDB, Redshift

------
cldwalker
ReifyHealth | Full-time Software Engineer, Data Analytics Engineer,
Ontology/Knowledge Engineer, Engineering Manager | Boston | ONSITE, REMOTE
(U.S.) | $100-150K + equity

Hi. We are building clinical trial software that makes a difference in
people's lives. Clinical trials are slow, unpredictable and expensive and we
aim to improve this for everyone's benefit. We have multiple apps in
production and have plenty of interesting features coming up. We care about
building meaningful products, providing delightful user experiences and
actively listening to our users with the goal of continuous improvement. We
actively use, contribute to and author open source libraries. We care about
having a good remote culture and bring remoters in quarterly.

We are hiring for five positions (full stack engineers feel free to apply to
Frontend and Backend positions):

* Data Analytics Engineer - [https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/76c4a615-7300-4ef7-ad01-ef...](https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/76c4a615-7300-4ef7-ad01-ef82bdb943dc)

* Ontology/Knowledge Engineer - [https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/d4d1bd8c-c82b-47e7-9e15-f5...](https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/d4d1bd8c-c82b-47e7-9e15-f5da757c5143)

* Engineering Manager ($100-160K): [https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/a9f1ad89-11f3-43aa-b94a-bc...](https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/a9f1ad89-11f3-43aa-b94a-bce4662cc9b2?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

* Junior to Senior Frontend Engineer: HTML, CSS, ReactJS, ClojureScript - [https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/089e5e4c-13e9-49c8-93a9-11...](https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/089e5e4c-13e9-49c8-93a9-11e7f5a8b78f?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

* Junior to Senior Backend Engineer: ClojureScript, Clojure, PostgreSQL - [https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/dd9f818f-d94c-4a0c-b97c-06...](https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/dd9f818f-d94c-4a0c-b97c-06e19f5939a2?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

We value diversity and believe the unique contributions each of us brings
drives our success. If this sounds exciting, we'd love to hear from you!

~~~
nravic
FYI, the job site is broken. Is there any other way I can apply?

~~~
cldwalker
Hi nravic. We've received a number of HN applicants since posting. I'd
encourage you to try again as all our candidates get processed through lever

------
dhairya
Talla | Boston | Onsite | Multiple

About Us Talla is working on creating knowledge-centric digital-coworkers for
customer-facing teams.

At Talla you will be working on hard problems for conversational interfaces
(chat), rich text editing, annotation, training for AI/machine learning, 3rd
application integration and data visualization. You will be working with the
latest technologies within the frontend and backend ecosystem.

Positions: Front-end Engineer [http://pages.talla.com/careers/ui-front-end-
engineer](http://pages.talla.com/careers/ui-front-end-engineer)

Fullstack Engineer [http://pages.talla.com/careers/ui-front-end-
engineer-0](http://pages.talla.com/careers/ui-front-end-engineer-0)

Contact Please apply directly through our site. Feel free to reach out to me
[dhairya at talla dot com] after you have applied or if you have questions. We
are a small team and I am happy to refer applications.

------
tmaly
Interactive Brokers | Compliance Technology Programmer | Greenwich CT | Full
Time | Onsite | www.interactivebrokers.com

This is a great opportunity for someone looking to break into the Fintech
industry. We are a small technology group seeking a self-starter that enjoys
the craft of coding and developing innovative solutions. The ideal candidate
is someone who can communicate well with the business side and take a project
from conception to a finished project. We offer mentorship from seasoned,
senior developers. Our offices are a short walk from the Greenwich Connecticut
train station, which is a 45 minute ride to New York City.

Apply Online

[https://careers-
interactivebrokers.icims.com/jobs/1777/progr...](https://careers-
interactivebrokers.icims.com/jobs/1777/programmer---compliance-
technology/job?mobile=false&width=875&height=500&bga=true&needsRedirect=false&jan1offset=-300&jun1offset=-240)

------
matt_fmz
Finimize | Full-Stack Engineer | London, UK | Full-time | Early-stage (pre-
Series A) | ONSITE

Finimize gives you the information and tools you need to make more informed
financial decisions. In minutes.

Recently we launched our iOS app, which was featured by Apple in the App
Store, and we have a large existing community (~250k).. Finimize has been
covered in Forbes, Monocle, Wired, Sunday Times etc… We are also backed by top
VCs and our CEO was previously featured in Forbes 30 under 30 following a
successful exit of a business at the age of 26.

We’re looking for smart Engineers with a keen eye for product. Join a strong
team and help us iterate our app to become the platform anyone checks before
make a financial decision.

Tech stack: React/React Native, Relay, GraphQL, Django/Python, SQL (100% match
not necessary)

Apply here [https://www.finimize.com/jobs/](https://www.finimize.com/jobs/) or
get in touch directly: matt@finimize.com

\- Matt Dalton, VP Engineering

------
certsafe
Cyient | FULL TIME | ONSITE (remote for the right candidate) | Melbourne, FL;
Bangalore, India| [http://certsafe.com/](http://certsafe.com/) CertSAFE is a
software suite developed by Cyient for the design, development, simulation,
verification, and validation of safety-critical systems. CertSAFE features a
graphical development environment for a visual modeling language based on
dataflow/circuit diagram notation, a simulation engine and interactive testing
interface, an automatic test generator based on Satisfiability Modulo Theories
(SMT) solving, and more.

As a member of the CertSAFE team, you will get to apply your software
engineering and computer science knowledge in diverse areas, including
programming language theory, graph theory, user interface design, concurrent
and parallel software design, and software test automation. You will get to
interact on a day-to-day basis with real-world users and customers working on
safety-critical applications in aerospace, defense, transportation, medical
devices, and other fields.

CertSAFE is developed by a small team with a Lean Kanban development process.
We use a variety of technologies including Java, Maven, Jenkins, Python, and
AWS, and also especially appreciate experience with functional languages such
as Haskell, F#, OCaml, Lisp, etc.

Positions available include Software Engineer (Bangalore, India), Software
Quality Assurance Engineer (Bangalore, India), Product Specialist (Bangalore,
India), and DevOps Engineer (Melbourne, FL). Visit
[http://certsafe.com/careers/](http://certsafe.com/careers/) for full position
descriptions.

The roles outside of Melbourne, FL will require travel to Melbourne, FL for
90-180 days to undergo necessary training. Visa assistance is available.

Interested? Email your resume to careers@certsafe.com.

------
rgoldfinger
Remind | Software Engineer | San Francisco or Remote | Full Time At Remind
([https://remind.com/](https://remind.com/)) we are building an ed-tech
business on top of our 30 million monthly active teachers, students, parents,
and guardians as we strive to get every kid a chance to succeed.

We are looking for senior engineers to help us scale our services as well as
take our reliability to the next level. We've got systems in go, node, ruby,
and python backed by AWS Aurora, Dynamo, SQS, and lots of other fun tech. See
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/remind/jobs/496462?gh_jid=49646...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/remind/jobs/496462?gh_jid=49646..).
for more info, or reach out directly to me.

We are a small but mighty team looking for engineers who want to have deep
impact on both education and our business.

Email me roger at remindhq dot com if interested. Thanks!

------
acwatt
Gecko Robotics (YC W16) | Fullstack Software Engineer, Software Engineer, Data
Analyst | Pittsburgh, PA | Onsite | Full-time |
[https://www.geckorobotics.com/](https://www.geckorobotics.com/)

At Gecko Robotics, we do predictive maintenance inspections on tanks, boilers,
and other industrial infrastructure with wall-climbing robots. Every year,
over $100 billion is spent on industrial maintenance. Gecko has developed
wall-climbing robots that dramatically reduce downtime resulting in millions
saved. Our Toka series of robots is the first to climb and inspect boiler
walls using ultrasound transducers and an array of sensors and cameras. We
raised a $7M Series A round this fall led by investors like the Founders Fund,
Justin Kan, and Mark Cuban and are looking to rapidly grow our engineering
team.

We’re looking for people to join our software team to help build an industry-
leading data processing and visualization platform that gives our customers a
comprehensive and interactive view of their industrial assets over time, as
well as a suite of software tools for advanced robot control systems.

We’re looking for people with experience in any of the following areas:

* Signal processing for ultrasound and other sensing technologies

* Computer vision

* Machine learning

* React.js / web development and design (UI/UX)

* Python (Django) / backend development

* 3D visualization and mapping libraries (Three.js, D3, etc.)

Tech Stack: Python (Bokeh, Django, Flask, Pandas), JavaScript, React, Google
Cloud Platform (GCP), Postgres, BigQuery

Apply for openings at
[https://www.geckorobotics.com/company/careers](https://www.geckorobotics.com/company/careers)

------
ananax
GoGuardian | Los Angeles, CA | Software Engineer, Full stack | Full time |
Onsite [https://www.goguardian.com/](https://www.goguardian.com/) GoGuardian
is an Education Technology startup based out of sunny Southern California,
revolutionizing the K-12 education ecosystem by keeping students safe and
engaged in the classrooms. We have the opportunity to impact the lives of
millions of students with our products and make a change in what the future of
classrooms look like. You will have autonomy, work on solving problems that
have immediate impact in education, and work within an environment that is
optimizing for personal growth and development.

We are looking for well rounded engineers that aren't married to one language
or tool and quick learners that can adapt, but our backend is mostly in Golang
and Frontend in React. Utilizing AWS and its ecosystem as well.

(We are also looking for Senior Product Managers)

------
nathankane
Petal | New York, NY | Infrastructure, Security, and Backend Engineers |
Remote OK (U.S.)

Petal is a credit card for people without a credit history. We make lending
decisions by using machine learning to analyze someone's cash flow, which
allows us to evaluate risk far more accurately than the traditional credit
score-based model.

Some press we've received: [https://techcrunch.com/2018/10/02/petals-no-fee-
credit-card-...](https://techcrunch.com/2018/10/02/petals-no-fee-credit-card-
for-the-credit-score-less-is-now-open-to-the-public/)

Tech stack: [https://stackshare.io/petal](https://stackshare.io/petal)

Please apply here: [https://jobs.lever.co/petalcard?lever-
origin=applied&lever-s...](https://jobs.lever.co/petalcard?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HACKER_NEWS_12_2018)

------
jonburs
Jargon | Sr. Software Engineer | Seattle, WA | ONSITE |
[https://www.jargon.com](https://www.jargon.com)

Jargon enables voice applications (e.g., Amazon Alexa skills or Google
Assistant shortcuts) to manage their content and reach global users.

We're looking for a talented Sr. Software Engineer that's interested in
working on all aspects on our products, from the SDKs we provide to developers
(such as [https://www.npmjs.com/package/@jargon/alexa-skill-
sdk](https://www.npmjs.com/package/@jargon/alexa-skill-sdk)) to the backend of
our unique localization system.

We have an ambitious roadmap to build the tools that voice publishers need to
take full advantage of the burgeoning voice market and would love for you to
join us on the journey.

Experience developing for voice platforms (Amazon Alexa, Google Assistant,
Siri, Cortana, etc.) is a plus but by no means required.

------
stridehealth
About Stride We help people who work for themselves save time and money on
things like insurance and taxes by providing simple, easy to use software,
tools and services. The world’s largest work-for-yourself platforms like Uber,
Etsy, Airbnb, Instacart, Postmates, Rover, TaskRabbit, Care.com, and others
use Stride to help recruit, retain and motivate their communities of
independent workers.

We're located in the heart of San Francisco's South Park district and we’re
backed by leading investment firms including Venrock, New Enterprise
Associates, and F-Prime Capital Partners.

Come help us take the work out of working for yourself!

Open Roles:

Contractor Sr Software Engineer - Scala Migration --
[https://jobs.lever.co/stridehealth/d92567a7-ac89-46e0-841b-0...](https://jobs.lever.co/stridehealth/d92567a7-ac89-46e0-841b-046e73a2e0a0)

Sr. Software Engineer - Back End --
[https://jobs.lever.co/stridehealth/4664c6ce-e862-4889-927a-6...](https://jobs.lever.co/stridehealth/4664c6ce-e862-4889-927a-6f86a472bb95)

Sr.Software Engineer - Front End --
[https://jobs.lever.co/stridehealth/742254b9-7c20-410e-b616-5...](https://jobs.lever.co/stridehealth/742254b9-7c20-410e-b616-50f62af46205)

Senior Product Designer --
[https://jobs.lever.co/stridehealth/61656b4b-a56d-4f72-9dd0-4...](https://jobs.lever.co/stridehealth/61656b4b-a56d-4f72-9dd0-480543471a67)

Senior Product Manager - Growth & Engagement --
[https://jobs.lever.co/stridehealth/fc6cd7d1-122a-4275-80cc-5...](https://jobs.lever.co/stridehealth/fc6cd7d1-122a-4275-80cc-5a0bd0287f18)

~~~
dang
One post per company, please. This is in the rules at the top.

------
Abazhenov
Seed CX | Fullstack Software Engineer, Software Engineer in Security |
Chicago, IL | Onsite

Seed is an innovative financial exchange focused on cryptocurrency and
emerging markets. Through its regulated subsidiaries, Seed operates a physical
spot market, a regulated derivatives exchange and an innovative on-blockchain
settlement system for institutional trading. We are at the cutting edge of the
blockchain and digital asset space, and are looking for ambitious, excited
people to help us scale

We're hiring for a fullstack developer and a software engineer in security as
well as other technical and non-technical positions:
[https://www.seedcx.com/careers.html](https://www.seedcx.com/careers.html)

Our web tech stack is React, Node, Postgres, Redis, and Typescript.

Come be a part of Chicago's fastest growing cryptocurrency exchange. If you're
interested shoot me an email with a brief blurb and your resume at
alexei@seedcx.com

------
KenshoJobs
Kensho Technologies | Data Scientists/Engineers across the stack | Full-
time/Onsite | (Cambridge/Boston)/NYC/DC/LA

Kensho is a leading analytics and machine learning company serving the
financial, healthcare, and national security sectors.

Kensho was the largest A.I. acquisition in history by S&P Global - we will
continue to operate independently and remain a distinct brand. We're backed by
investors as diverse as S&P Global, Google, Goldman Sachs, and In-Q-Tel (the
venture arm of the CIA). We recruit world-class engineers, data scientists,
designers, scientists and researchers, many of whom have PhDs in scientific
disciplines. We have a spectrum of opportunities in Harvard Square, New York
City, and Washington, D.C. for individuals with the right scientific and
computing skills. To see all open positions visit:

[https://www.kensho.com/careers](https://www.kensho.com/careers)

------
alexshye
Clinc | Ann Arbor & SF | Onsite, Full-time |
[https://clinc.com](https://clinc.com)

Clinc builds the world's most advanced conversational AI platform. We partner
with enterprise companies to create new experiences in messengers, mobile
apps, call centers, the drive-thru, and more!

Our team includes top researchers in systems & AI, and engineers that have
scaled software at Facebook and Google. We're a post-series A startup that has
raised $8M, and we are growing quickly in both team & revenue.

We have several roles open in our downtown Ann Arbor HQ as well as in our SF
office in Fidi:

    
    
      * Software Engineer, Full-Stack Web
      * Software Engineer, Mobile
      * Software Engineer, Infrastructure
      * Solutions Engineer
    

Join us to build the future of great conversational experiences.

Learn more and apply at:
[https://clinc.com/careers.html](https://clinc.com/careers.html)

------
bwreilly
DroneSeed | Seattle | Multiple Positions | Full-time | ONSITE, REMOTE

We at DroneSeed are working to address climate change by making reforestation
scalable with drone swarms - surveying, planting trees, and spraying to
protect them. We’re Techstars ‘16 alum, VC backed, and working with 3 of the 5
largest timber companies in the US.

We are looking for hardware and software engineers that are deeply dedicated
to our mission and capable of supporting our operations crews by designing,
building, and maintaining state-of-the-art equipment, aircraft, and
applications.

If you are someone with an engineering background and a bunch of hobby
projects cluttering your home, drop us a line! We are especially interested in
individuals with hands-on experience with unmanned aircraft, robotics,
airspace management, remote sensing, and rapid prototyping.

Our hiring process involves reviewing work you have done, reviewing our stuff,
and pairing up on a practical task. We want creative, thoughtful, empathetic
people with serious grit to join a team dedicated to inclusivity and an
important mission.

HW Engineer: [https://angel.co/droneseed/jobs/452504-hardware-
engineer](https://angel.co/droneseed/jobs/452504-hardware-engineer)

SW Engineer: [https://angel.co/droneseed/jobs/308041-software-
engineer](https://angel.co/droneseed/jobs/308041-software-engineer)

Some media: [https://techcrunch.com/2018/11/26/that-night-a-forest-
flew-d...](https://techcrunch.com/2018/11/26/that-night-a-forest-flew-
droneseed-is-planting-trees-from-the-air/)

Our site: [https://www.droneseed.com](https://www.droneseed.com)

~~~
avip
Love what you guys are doing. Is the remoteness non-US friendly?

~~~
bwreilly
We're trying to keep to the west coast of the US, mostly just to ease time
differences. By the nature of the company we are remote-friendly in general
(ask the folks planting in a post-burn site in rural Oregon last week, for
example).

But for the right person(s) - mission driven and talented - constraints like
that can ease.

That's for a more software-oriented person of course. Hardware engineers will
need to be closer to the metal. Or rather carbon fibre.

------
adrianhon
Six to Start | Senior Full Stack Web Developer ~ REMOTE (Europe/Asia time
zones) | Full-time

We make the world's most successful smartphone fitness games with over 5
million players. Every day, we receive emails telling us how our games have
literally improved our players' health and, in some cases, even saved their
lives. Talk about job satisfaction!

Our flagship games, Zombies, Run! and The Walk, combine innovative real-world
gameplay with captivating stories and design. We want to find someone who can
help us improve and maintain the infrastructure that powers games so we can
help make exercise fun for millions for people.

[https://zombiesrungame.com](https://zombiesrungame.com)

* Senior Full Stack Web Developer: [https://www.sixtostart.com/onetoread/2018/full-stack-develop...](https://www.sixtostart.com/onetoread/2018/full-stack-developer/)

------
mvw110
Reliable Robotics is a company that believes automation should be, above all
else, reliable and safe.

We are building the system to make airplanes into fully autonomous airplanes,
from taxiing, through takeoff and flight, to landing, and believe in the
future that autonomous flight will make travel and transport cheaper, easier,
safer, and more available to everyone.

The team here is made up of brilliant minds with backgrounds at places like
SpaceX, Google(X), Tesla, Apple, HoneyBee Robotics, Virgin Orbit, NASA, etc
and we work with autonomy, creativity, and freedom to get things done.

If you think self flying planes sound amazing, and look for hard challenges
that you, yourself have the freedom to solve, this is the place for you.

We need software engineers to do everything from Flight Software and Controls
software to embedded software and ground systems (UI, Infra, Data Pipeline).

You can message me at mattw@reliable.co to hear more about our test flights,
the mission, the future, and our current team.

~~~
mvw110
ONSITE - desired. INTERNS Available.

------
jaimemedicalbnb
Battlefy | Engineering | Vancouver, Canada | Full-Time | Remote & On-Site

Battlefy is the leading esports technology platform that serves world-class
companies like Amazon Game Studios, Riot Games, Blizzard Entertainment,
Nintendo, Coca Cola, Red Bull, Alienware, Mancity, and many more. We power
their esports infrastructure (managing tournaments, prizing, teams, real-time
stats, seeding and brackets, content creation, and communications).

We're looking for motivated software engineers that have a passion for esports
and gaming. React/NodeJS/MongoDB/Postgres.

Apply here for remote positions:
[https://battlefy.workable.com/j/81C755C92B](https://battlefy.workable.com/j/81C755C92B)
Apply here for Vancouver-based positions:
[https://battlefy.workable.com/j/DE3A92D4DF](https://battlefy.workable.com/j/DE3A92D4DF)

------
ecomm_startup
E-commerce Venture [Stealth Mode] | On-site at our Santa Monica, Los Angeles
office

We are reimagining the e-commerce paradigm. Help us build a new platform to
connect buyers with trusted sellers and improve the online-shopping
experience.

We’re hiring entrepreneurial front/back-end engineers and product designers.
You should be a self-starter; the ideal candidate is comfortable wearing many
hats in a fast-paced, startup environment. We’re building a next generation
e-commerce platform, so prior experience in the e-commerce domain is a plus.

This is an exciting opportunity to come in as one of the earliest members of
the company and play a pivotal role in building the technology, team, and
culture from the ground up.

Details are light since we’re still in stealth mode, but we have raised
funding from VCs who have invested in companies like Nest, Bonobos, and Snap.
If you’re interested, please send me an email with a brief note and a link to
your portfolio.

Contact: ecommerce.startup3@gmail.com

------
simonswords82
Atlas | London, UK and Essex, UK | Full-Time, Remote |
[https://www.atlascode.com](https://www.atlascode.com)

Atlas is a software development company specialising in the creation of
bespoke software applications for Microsoft Windows and the web. Based in
London and Essex, our development team has 60+ years of shared knowledge and
experience that they bring to each of the software projects we tackle.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/atlas](https://www.keyvalues.com/atlas)

Here are our open roles:

\- .NET Software Developer: [https://www.atlascode.com/work-for-us/dotnet-
software-develo...](https://www.atlascode.com/work-for-us/dotnet-software-
developer/?ref=keyvalues)

Tech Stack: C#, Asp.Net MVC, Asp.Net Core

------
mpal14
Plushcare | San Francisco, CA | Mobile & Engineering | Full Time | ONSITE
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/plushcare](https://boards.greenhouse.io/plushcare)

Our mission is to challenge the status quo by providing every person
convenient and affordable access to the best-trained doctors in the country.
We allow patients to skip the waiting room and get diagnosed, treated, and
prescribed medication by top U.S. doctors via smartphone. We're backed by
leading healthcare and consumer brand investors, like GGV and Lightspeed
Ventures and located near the Cal Train station in SF.

Backend Engineer: 5+ years in software development working on Python & Django
Android Engineer iOS Engineer DevOps: 4+ years with Chef, Docker and/or
Kubernetes

Please apply here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/plushcare](https://boards.greenhouse.io/plushcare)

------
baflatfair
flatfair | Software Engineer | London, Uk | Full-Time | On-Site Remote

flatfair is the UK’s fastest growing deposit alternative. Our mission is to
make renting more affordable and accessible We’re a young, innovative startup
that’s partnered with the UK's largest independent letting agency,

Day to day, you will be working on our core product: a dashboard used by
tenants, landlords and agents to manage their tenancies. Our project started
as a django monolith. Initially we build all our views in pure HTML, CSS &
JavaScript. Since then we’ve introduced Vue.js. We define our infrastructure
using terraform and deploy to AWS, store data in postgres, use circleci for
CI. Apart from our core app we're deploying services writen in node.js using
AWS Lambda On a usual day you can expect to:

    
    
        Work in a small team of developers and designers to build our core platform
    
        Write HTML, CSS and JavaScript
        Contribute to our django backend 
        Create new services written in node.js
    
        Collaborate with the team and help to decide how to improve our product
    
        Think how to improve the way we work, iterate on the process and tools to make sure we take advantage of best practices and technology
    
        Take ownership of your project by designing, building, maintaining and iterating new features and new products.
    

Qualifications

    
    
        1+ years experience working in a full-stack role
    
        Strong knowledge of Javascript, HTML and CSS
    
        Interest in learning about backend and/or devops
    
        Knowledge of unit and functional testing
    

We love open source, we want to give back to the community so in addition to
your standard holiday allowance you can take extra days of to contribute to
your favourite open source projects.

email us at careers@flatfair.co.uk or apply on
[https://flatfair.co.uk/careers](https://flatfair.co.uk/careers)

------
germanstartup
Unnamed Yet | CTO | Germany, Hamburg or Berlin | Full-Time | ONSITE | 10%
equity

Use your chance to design a product from scratch. I am searching for a CTO who
wants to be a part of building an mobile App that will change the whole
restaurant industry. We already have over 200 restaurants as partner and funds
are on its way. We will start in Q1/2019 on technical green grass.

You would...

* Work for an extraordinary life-work-balance and a fair, market-driven compensation* Have the chance to build a product from day one and disrupt a whole industry

* Be responsible for building the app (currently the plan is to build it together with a brilliant app development agency. I am curious about your opinion)

* Hire your own tech team, take responsibility for your team and the product

We…

* Care for personal skills and want to benefit from your knowledge

* Believe in flexibility instead of 40h/week

* Live a feedback, non-bullshit-speak culture

* Honour error-making instead of unconsciousness

Interview process: virtual session(s) with CEO; on-site beer and pizza with
CEO; work out your own contract as you will be the first person you will hire
for your tech team;)

Contact me: whoishiringyc@gmail.com (if you are german, application in german
is absolutely fine)

Avoid the confidence gap and reach out to me without bullshit-speak. I am
interested in… a brief introduction of you as a person. what projects did you
work on in the past? References are really appreciated. what experiences do
you have in the app industry? what companies did you work for? why do you
think you are the right person to build a tech team/app from scratch? which
programming languages are you capable of?

Take the chance. Apply. Everything else, we can discuss later on.

------
josephlee10
LocateAI -- Software Engineer -- San Francisco, CA -- Onsite -- www.locate.ai

\-----

WHAT WE DO

Locate.ai predicts where retail stores should open, and ultimately use our
a.i. models to optimize value of real estate. We're first movers in this $2T
retail sector.

\-----

WHY LOCATE?

i) You'll have ownership of solving very challenging technical problems, ii)
Tremendous personal growth potential by joining an early-stage scaling
company, and iii) Our industry -- proptech (i.e. real estate tech) -- is
blowing up. More VC money in this industry than ever before, and real estate
is the largest asset class in the world -- however, one of the most
antiquated. It really is time to stir the pot, and Locate is first movers in
solving one of the biggest problems in real estate: what is happening to
retail?

\-----

WHAT YOU'LL BE DOING

Depends on your background / passion, but open positions are backend engineer,
data engineer, and full-stack engineer. For brevity, back-end/data engineer
will work on all things geospatial data related that's used for our a.i.
models, and full-stack will be creating customer-facing products.

\-----

WHO WE ARE

Founded by Stanford engineers with a team of retail / industry experts, we are
an early stage, VC-backed company based in downtown San Francisco, CA. Half
the team are founders or ex-founders.

\-----

INTERESTED IN HAVING A CONVO?

Contact me directly at joe@locate.ai, and I will make sure you are directed to
the right person. Let's build something big together!

\-----

#proptech #realestate #commercialrealestate #retail #location #geospatial
#artificialintelligence #ai #a.i. #machinelearning #bigdata
#aretheseenoughhashtags?

------
jluxenberg
Scoot | San Francisco, Barcelona, Santiago | ONSITE | Backend Engineer (Rails)
| [https://scoot.co](https://scoot.co)

Scoot is making Electric Vehicles for Everyone. We hope to have a massive
impact on global climate emissions by creating an urban mobility solution. In
our first city of San Francisco, we launched a shared scooter network that has
transformed the way tens of thousands of people get around the city. Having
proven our model in San Francisco, our next phase will expand our service to
new cities and new vehicles.

We have recently expanded to Barcelona, Spain and Santiago, Chile. Travel to
our offices in these locations is encouraged! We are also open to hiring
engineers based out of these locations.

Our stack is Ruby on Rails on the backend, React Native on the frontend.

We are looking to hire backend engineers to help build new tools for our
riders, fleet technicians, and vehicle engineering team.

Contact jared at scoot dot co to apply.

------
chilipino
The Crown League | Software Architect | San Francisco | Full-time | Onsite |
www.thecrownleague.com

CrownThrown, Inc. is building a democratized sports franchise ownership
platform. We’re providing a classic ownership and investment vehicle that
enables fans to share in the financial success of a sports franchise. Our
flagship league, The Crown League, will be a national fantasy football league
that will launch in September 2019. Our vision is to branch out to other
fantasy sports (NBA, MLB, etc.), eSports and traditional sports in the future.
The technical challenge will be to build a platform that will simultaneously
support our flagship league and be able to ramp up future leagues as quickly
and seamlessly as possible.

Job description: [https://angel.co/crownthrown-1/jobs/425199-software-
architec...](https://angel.co/crownthrown-1/jobs/425199-software-architect)

------
ericzundel
Square, Inc. | Software Engineer | Atlanta | Onsite |
[https://squareup.com/careers/jobs](https://squareup.com/careers/jobs)

Square's Atlanta office nearly doubled in size in 2018 and is still hiring for
multiple positions. We have several full-stack engineering teams in the office
building features for our Point of Sale systems as well as backend services
that power our payments platform.

\----

What we do:

Develop and support the systems that power Square’s products. Develop and
support routing and gateway support between Square’s products and payment
processors in the US and abroad.

\----

Why it's cool:

Our Atlanta office has a history of working on mission critical projects.
Infrastructure used throughout Square is designed and developed here. Day-to-
day we use Java, Go, Ruby, Javascript, and Objective-C. Our work environment
includes lots of Silicon Valley style perks, plus all the advantages of
working in a smaller office where everyone knows each other. Our office is
located in Midtown, close to Georgia Tech’s campus. Square’s products are
widely used by the general public, so you’ll be building features that are
used by millions of people.

\----

Who we're looking for:

Engineers familiar with Java, Go, or Ruby or another high level OO language.

\----

If this matches your background and interests, we'd love to talk to you --
email zundel+hn@squareup.com.

If you are a new or recent graduate, please apply directly on our career page
at the link above for the "Software Engineer New Grad (All Locations)"
position. If you are looking for an internship, please apply directly on our
career page at the link above for the "Software Engineer Intern (All
Locations)" position.

------
tpotanski
Datalogics | Full-Time | Oslo, Norway | ONSITE |

Datalogics is a rapidly growing Norwegian company that architects, designs and
develops state of the art digital products. The company HQ is in Oslo, Norway,
but the team is distributed with specialists also located in Sweden, Poland,
and Canada.

We have been contracted by one of the leading retail companies in Europe to
execute an ambitious product development strategy that requires very high-
skilled competence, and a greenfield stack of modern technologies and
methodologies.

We're hiring a Senior UX designer to our innovation lab.

\- Full-time (40h a week)

\- Location: Oslo, Norway (We provide assistance)

\- $35 - $70 an hour

\- Duration: 12+ months (permanent employment / long-term contract)

\- Start: beginning of Jan 2019 (negotiable)

\- 3-4 people with this profile are needed

\- travel costs are covered by the company

Please apply here: [https://justjoin.it/offers/devsdata-ux-
designer](https://justjoin.it/offers/devsdata-ux-designer)

Or just email your CV to tomasz@potanski.pl

------
adjohn
IOpipe | Solutions Architect | Remote First - US Only |
[https://iopipe.com](https://iopipe.com)

We're bringing visibility to serverless applications built on AWS Lambda. With
tools such as profiling, tracing, metrics, errors, and logs, we are making
development faster and easier. We help developers get back to writing code.

As a solutions architect, you'll be responsible for educating prospects and
customers on serverless best practices. Giving demos of how to best
instrument, monitor, and observe serverless applications. Helping with
integrating our open source libraries into customer's code, and creating
content to help enable companies to move to serverless. As well as helping our
customers with education and best practices around serverless architectures.

We're backed by top VCs, we're fully remote, and are a leader in the
serverless space.

Interested? Email adam@iopipe.com with any questions.

------
lylo
FreeAgent, Edinburgh and REMOTE

[https://www.freeagent.com](https://www.freeagent.com)

At FreeAgent we help freelancers and small businesses be more successful by
putting them in control of their company finances.

We have built a multi-award-winning accounting app that offers full end-to-end
compliance, from time tracking to tax return filing. We're based in beautiful
Edinburgh and we're growing from strength to strength with over 70,000 paying
customers and strong YoY growth. Our NPS is amazing (68!) - customers love
what we do and our team get to make a real impact.

We're an inclusive, diverse and growing team of over 160 people. The majority
of our team are based in Edinburgh, but we have staff distributed across the
UK (50% of our engineering team are distributed). We're going through a growth
spurt so if you want to help us make small businesses awesome at doing their
finances, take a look at our vacancies (more details here ->
[https://www.freeagent.com/company/careers](https://www.freeagent.com/company/careers)):

* Product engineers, intern/graduate/mid/senior/principal - you'll be working predominantly with Ruby on Rails but you don't need to have commercial experience - we'll get you up to speed.

* Platform engineers, mid/senior/principal - opportunities to work on large-scale refactorings, developer tooling, cloud migration (AWS specifically)

* Engineering managers, team leads, architects

You can apply directly via the website but feel free to get in touch with me
directly (olly [at] freeagent [dot] com) if you have any questions. Happy to
chat!

(We are looking for __UK-based __full-time staff only right now, or people who
want to relocate to the UK of course!)

------
jleahy
XTX Markets | London, UK | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://www.xtxmarkets.com/](https://www.xtxmarkets.com/)

London-based XTX Markets is looking to expand its small low-latency C++ team.
We have hundreds of Linux servers located at tens of financial exchanges
around the world, and we design / build / maintain the entire software stack
which runs on them. We're not serving up adverts, or worrying about user
acquisition metrics, or building software for a faceless third party -
everything we build is for our own use, and we use what we build to trade over
150 billion dollars worth of assets every day, all in a completely automated
manner. You should be familiar with modern C++, interested in pushing hardware
to its limits, and not afraid of mathematical formulae. No prior financial
experience is necessary - we're happy to teach you that part.

careers@xtxmarkets.com

------
heydenberk
QuotaPath | Backend or Full-stack Engineer | Philadelphia, PA or Austin, TX |
Full-Time | On-Site |
[https://www.quotapath.com/careers/](https://www.quotapath.com/careers/) Sales
compensation plans can be shockingly complex. Too often, salespeople are
forced to use unfriendly accounting software from the web 1.0 era, or worse,
to pass around Excel spreadsheets, without the ability to verify the
calculations or understand how they work. At QuotaPath, we're solving this
problem in a new way. We're creating a platform that's built for salespeople,
not accountants. This means our business model is unique, both consumer-facing
and B2B ("B2BC"; think Slack). Good UX and beautiful design are at the core of
our process. The demand for a product like this is intense and we're working
as hard as we can to deliver features to eager users.

We're looking for engineers to help us accelerate our development as a product
and as a company. If you're interested in having a huge impact on a small
team, this is a great opportunity. We're well-funded, but we're still only 8
people: 3 engineers, 1 UX and 4 others in product and executive team. I'm one
of those 3 engineers, and I'm also the technical co-founder. Please ask me
questions if you have any!

Our stack is Python + Django on the backend, TypeScript + React on the
frontend, but we're more interested in working with people who are smart and
capable than people from any particular background. If you have strong
opinions about using different tech, we'll hear you. Like most startups, we're
built on lots of open source tech and we plan on giving back. We value
building a culture of inclusion and transparency. We care about diversity and
hope you do too.

Feel free to reach out to me directly: eric at quotapath dot com

(Please forgive if this is a repost! My original post seems to have
disappeared)

------
tammievu
Remix (YC W15) | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://www.remix.com](https://www.remix.com)

The zip code you’re born in continues to be one of the strongest predictors of
your economic mobility. Our team aims to build a more equitable world by
expanding access within it. Remix is the first platform for transit and city
planning, helping 300+ cities around the world design transit and street
networks quickly, confidently, and clearly.

To learn more about who we are and whether this is the right place for you,
read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/remix](https://www.keyvalues.com/remix)

\- Product Manager:
[https://jobs.lever.co/remix/df5c4ed5-2fa2-4a60-9b04-b2796551...](https://jobs.lever.co/remix/df5c4ed5-2fa2-4a60-9b04-b27965510e68?lever-
source=KEY%20VALUES)

------
bfmark
Blackfynn | Multiple Positions | Philadelphia, PA | Full-time, ONSITE |
[http://blackfynn.com](http://blackfynn.com)

Do you like brains? We do.

We're a life sciences software startup building a data platform which
integrates neuroscience and clinical data to enable therapeutics for
neurological disease. We're a driven, curious group wielding data science and
building software that meaningfully impacts humans. Our mission is bold, our
team is experienced, and our product is ambitious. We're looking for engineers
and data scientists to help us bring it to life.

Whether you come from a world of neuroscience research, engineering, or
something else, we'd love to chat :)

Open Positions: Data Scientist — Full-stack Engineer — Product Designer

Languages: Scala, Python, Rust, Javascript, R, Matlab

Apply here!
[http://www.blackfynn.com/careers/](http://www.blackfynn.com/careers/)

------
turadg
Quizlet | Staff Web Architect | San Francisco, California | Full-time | ONSITE

Quizlet | Senior Full-stack Engineer | San Francisco, California | Full-time |
ONSITE

Every month on Quizlet, more than 50 million active learners from 130
countries practice and master more than 300 million study sets on every
conceivable topic and subject. Quizlet is a popular and fast-growing consumer
tech company used by 2 in 3 US high school students and 1 in 2 college
students. To expand globally we're growing our Web Infrastructure team to
reinvest in performance and architecture.

A critical role I am hiring for is a Web Infrastructure architect:
[https://grnh.se/e461cb471](https://grnh.se/e461cb471) Fun role for anyone who
loves making use of the latest Web technologies and tools.

There are many other positions too:
[https://quizlet.com/jobs](https://quizlet.com/jobs)

------
bkudria
RaiseMe | Principal, Senior, Full-stack engineers | San Francisco, CA |
ONSITE, Full-time

RaiseMe is expanding access to higher education by reinventing how students
earn scholarship dollars from colleges. Our platform allows colleges and
universities to award incremental "micro-scholarships" to high school and
community college students, based on academic, testing, extracurricular, and
real-world experience. We've over 250 college partners, and users in 1 of 2
high schools in the US. Many of our students earn tens-of-thousands of dollars
for college. The coolest part of our platform is how it educates students
about the possibility of college in the first place. Many of our users are
first-generation college attendees, or minority or low-income students.

We closed our Series B earlier in the year, bringing our total funding to
around $30M. Our investors include Salesforce Ventures, Chan-Zuckerberg
Initiative, Teamworthy Ventures, and First Round, among others.

Here's some awesome press coverage about us: \-
[https://impact.vice.com/en_us/article/ne3yvm/students-
earned...](https://impact.vice.com/en_us/article/ne3yvm/students-earned-
dollar1-billion-in-college-scholarships-using-their-smartphones) \-
[https://www.fastcompany.com/90206816/exclusive-zuckerberg-
ba...](https://www.fastcompany.com/90206816/exclusive-zuckerberg-backed-micro-
scholarship-startup-raises-15-million) \-
[https://www.edsurge.com/news/2018-07-26-raiseme-
gets-15m-to-...](https://www.edsurge.com/news/2018-07-26-raiseme-gets-15m-to-
help-students-cut-college-costs-if-they-do-well-in-school)

If you're an engineer looking to work with other smart and passionate
individuals on the mission of helping all high school students achieve their
college ambitions, get in touch! We are a small company still, with a
12-person engineering team. We offer competitive pay, great benefits
(including a dog-friendly office!), and meaningful equity stake.

Tech stack: Ruby/Rails, React/Redux frontend, MongoDB/Postgres/Redshift, with
some small things in Go, Python, and Node.

I'm happy to answer any questions - email me at bkudria@raise.me. Our jobs
listing page is here: [https://www.raise.me/jobs](https://www.raise.me/jobs)

------
bjko
Quobyte | Santa Clara, Berlin or Remote | Full-time | Remote |
[https://www.quobyte.com/](https://www.quobyte.com/) Quobyte is a high-
performance distributed parallel POSIX file system designed to handle a broad
range of workloads from classic HPC and ML to VMs and databases. Our customers
include Fortune 500 companies, research institutes, and innovative SaaS
companies.

We are looking for self-starters that can help our customers size and deploy
Quobyte on prem and in the cloud, integrate with kubernetes or OpenStack and
support them running their diverse applications on Quobyte.

We are currently looking for: Sales Engineer/Architect EMEA - UK or Germany
Sales Engineer/Architect US - Chicago or New York

For detailed job descriptions please visit
[https://www.quobyte.com/careers](https://www.quobyte.com/careers).

Send your CV to work@quobyte.com.

------
floodfx
GuildEducation | Staff/Principal Data Engineers, Staff/Principal Platform
Engineers, Staff/Principal Front-End Engineers, Sr SalesForce Engineers |
Denver, CO / Relo Available | Full Time

Guild ([https://guildeducation.com](https://guildeducation.com)) is a well
funded ($70M+) and very fast growing startup based in Denver that is helps
large employers (Walmart, Disney, Chipotle, Lowes, etc) provide direct funding
to their employee's education (high school, trades, college prep, college,
masters, etc).

This is a high revenue growth business with strong B2B2C marketplace dynamics
in a regulated space which means we are building a strong moat. Funded by well
known SV investors.

Our technology team is still small with lots of opportunities for greenfield
projects, dynamic technical challenges, and leadership opportunities across
the engineering org.

HMU at donnie@ or our head tech recruiter at sage@

------
timonv
Salonized | Software Engineer | onsite | full-time | Amsterdam, Netherlands

We help making running a salon easy. Sounds boring? Heck no! We have the
happiest customers, fantastisc design challenges, high quality demands, a
development first company and amazing colleagues.

We are looking for self managing full stack and frontend developers of all
levels to support our fast growing company.

Our stack is Rails, Ember.js, lots of internal tools, kubernetes, and ever
growing.

We offer a competetive salary, benefits, frequent beers and wines, room to
grow and a weekly hackday.

More info and application here: [https://www.salonized.com/en/jobs/full-stack-
developer](https://www.salonized.com/en/jobs/full-stack-developer)
[https://www.salonized.com/en/jobs/frontend-
developer](https://www.salonized.com/en/jobs/frontend-developer)

------
tyscorp
Woopra | Backend Engineer, Frontend Engineer, Integration Engineer | San
Francisco, CA | Full-time, ONSITE

Based in San Francisco, Woopra is a customer journey analytics service that
delivers a comprehensive view of the customer to help companies create better
experiences. Woopra unites customer data from your company's web, mobile, CRM,
email automation, help desk, and more, to build a single and complete profile
for each customer and their entire journey through your products. This data is
then used as the foundation for creating better customer experiences through
optimization and personalization.

CTRL+F:

Frontend: React, Redux, Babel, Webpack, ES6+, Apollo, GraphQL

Backend: Java, SQL, Cassandra, Docker

Integration: Node.js, Express, Java

Email Ramy at ramy@woopra.com or see
[https://www.woopra.com/company/careers](https://www.woopra.com/company/careers)
for open positions. Please mention HN when you submit your application.

------
speek
ODYN | Somerville/Cambridge/Boston ONSITE (our office is in Davis) | DevOps
Engineer [https://angel.co/odyn/jobs/241401-devops-
engineer](https://angel.co/odyn/jobs/241401-devops-engineer) (or email
techjobs@odyn.ai)

ODYN is modernizing the world of logistics. We provide visualization and
analytics of the movement of goods in the global supply chain by analyzing
data streams from container vessels, airplanes, and our proprietary tracking
devices. Our technology gives our customers x-ray like visibility into global
logistics and enables significant reduction in operating capital (read: saves
a lot of money).

This is one of the few massive industries ($4T) left that are left to be
digitized and completely optimized with technology. We have some funding,
customers, interesting strategic partners, and are growing fairly quickly.

Come solve hard problems with us.

------
fkistner
JetBrains | Senior Software Engineer | Munich, Germany | ONSITE |
[https://www.jetbrains.com/objc/](https://www.jetbrains.com/objc/)

Are you passionate about developer tools? Are you an excellent engineer
looking for a new challenge? Join us in building the best tools for
developers!

We’re currently hiring a Senior Software Engineer for AppCode, our IDE for iOS
and macOS development, supporting Swift, Objective-C, as well as C/C++. Tasks
at hand include: language support, problematic code highlighting, auto-
completion, refactorings, and code-generation as well as debugging, testing,
and tools integrations.

On top of challenging tasks, we offer a fully transparent development process:
team members can take part in any task, always participate in feature
discussions, and version planning. Listening to and openly communicating with
users in forums, issue tracker, and during conferences is one of the most
important parts of the JetBrains culture and vital for understanding our
users’ needs.

AppCode is based on the IntelliJ platform. Most of the code is written in
Java, some in Groovy, and an ever growing part in Kotlin; low-level libraries
use C/C++ (for instance, LLDB integration). All our code is stored in Git
repositories, covered by automated tests, peer-reviewed, and extensively
tested by QA.

To apply, and to learn more about what we offer as well as this and other
positions, we invite you to visit
[https://www.jetbrains.com/careers/jobs/?team=AppCode](https://www.jetbrains.com/careers/jobs/?team=AppCode)

Please note that we cannot sponsor work permits at this time. We are also
currently accepting applications for internship opportunities from students at
German universities.

If you have any questions, please feel free to reach out:
florian.kistner+hn@jetbrains.com

------
olieidel
Merantix | {Machine Intelligence, Software, Frontend, Clojure} Engineer |
Berlin | Full-Time, Internship, Onsite, Visa assistance |
[https://www.merantix.com](https://www.merantix.com)

Merantix conceptualizes, builds and scales AI ventures. Our team is made up of
entrepreneurs, scientists, physicians and engineers from premier universities
in Europe and North America. Many of us have PhDs and work experience at top
tech companies. We’re based in Europe’s startup capital, Berlin, and are
growing quickly!

We’re currently working on these problems:

Our Automotive Team is building safety and validation systems for self-driving
cars. Currently hiring {Software, Frontend} Engineers, Technical Program
Managers.

    
    
      * Design and implement a large-scale testing engine for full stack autonomous vehicle (AV) software, that implements both log-based as well as simulated test scenarios
    
      * Develop applications and tools for data integration, experimentation, quality & modelling
    
      * Conceptualize and build visualization environments to develop modular scenarios for AV testing, which is able to scale to millions of test cases
    

In Healthcare, we’re making breast cancer screening more efficient and safe
with Machine Learning. Currently hiring Clojure Engineers.

    
    
      * Develop an impactful and technically challenging medical application in ClojureScript and Clojure
    
      * Join a team of experienced Clojurists who are happy to mentor you (@volrath, @countgizmo, @olieidel)
    
      * Have a tight and efficient feedback-loop with physicians (we have two)
    
      * Interface with our Machine Learning models.
    

Furthermore, we are always looking for Machine Intelligence Engineers to join
our core team.

Have a look at our job openings here:
[https://merantix.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/](https://merantix.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/)

------
pshintri
Human API | ​Tech Lead - Platform, Sr. Data Engineer, Sr. Software Engineer ​|
San Mateo, CA | ONSITE |
[https://humanapi.co/careers](https://humanapi.co/careers)

Make a difference with technology: specifically, by helping to fix healthcare.
​We've built a​​ real-time data network that allows getting health data from
anywhere to anywhere in close to realtime. We roll up this data in a clean
RESTful API that developers use to build apps that make peoples' lives better.

Human API is an early stage company that is disrupting the healthcare space.
We are well-funded, generating revenue, and backed by blue-chip VC's,
including Andreessen Horowitz and Blue Run Ventures.

We have a whole pile of fun, interesting problems, and a team of smart,
passionate people that love working on them. We like to work iteratively in
small teams, and to give people autonomy and ownership to solve those
problems.

Some of the things you'd be working on:

    
    
      - Mapping, modeling and indexing the world's healthcare data
      - Scaling and optimizing our APIs
      - Modeling human health
      - Scaling our ingestion pipeline
      - Data engineering and building tools for data science
      - NLP and Classification
      - Extracting healthcare data from a wide variety of unstructured, unclean formats
    

Open positions include:

Tech Lead - Platform Sr. Data Engineer ​S​r. SWE - ​Web Services​ More
information here:
[https://humanapi.co/company/join](https://humanapi.co/company/join) The
process: a quick phone screen, a screen-share technical interview, then an
onsite to meet with the team and pair with someone on a problem.

We'd love to hear from you even if you don't "fit" one of the job specs -- we
hire for people, not roles.

Contact us at pramod@humanapi.co

------
benvan
Metomic.io | London | ONSITE | Fullstack dev, devops / React dev / Growth Lead
/ UX,UI,Product Designer

Our mission is to build a new standard for data privacy and data ethics.

We believe strongly in the power of sharing data, but we realise that
consumers need controls and transparency before they can trust companies with
it. And we believe that the way to get this right is to make it as _easy as
possible_ for companies to do the right thing.

So that's what we're building. Technology that watches technology, helps make
sense of the all-too-common mess of sprawling internal data flow, and a
consumer facing plug-n-play user-experience to close the loop.

We're an early seed-stage startup with competitive salaries and equity to
boot. As an early member, you'll be helping us define the future of this
space. If you like autonomy, ownership and have opinions ... come say hi!

Our CTO Ben (that's me) has nabbed the hiring@metomic.io inbox

------
paxos_recruiter
PAXOS | NYC(HQ) & LONDON & SINGAPORE | Onsite, Full-time | Building a
Frictionless, Global Economy Paxos is building a future where all assets--
from money to gold to securities--will be digitized and move instantaneously,
24/7\. Settlement risk will cease to exist, so trillions of dollars of trapped
capital can go to work in a global, frictionless economy.

Today, as the first regulated Trust company with blockchain expertise, Paxos
is uniquely positioned to mobilize and custody them digitally.

We do a lot of work with Go, Python, and Kotlin - but we are more interested
in speaking to curious engineers, regardless of your technical stack.

\--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

We’ve raised 93M in funding, with a recent 65M Series B. We have engineering
teams in NYC and London, and are hiring:

-Sr. Software Engineers [https://www.paxos.com/careers/sr-software-engineer/](https://www.paxos.com/careers/sr-software-engineer/)

-Engineering Directors [https://www.paxos.com/careers/engineering-director/](https://www.paxos.com/careers/engineering-director/)

-Product Managers [https://www.paxos.com/careers/senior-product-manager-2/](https://www.paxos.com/careers/senior-product-manager-2/)

-SRE's & SRE Managers [http://www.paxos.com/careers/senior-site-reliability-enginee...](http://www.paxos.com/careers/senior-site-reliability-enginee..).

Read more: www.paxos.com/careers/

email me at amckinley@paxos.com for more information or to set up a quick
chat!

------
ashleywaxman
Asana | New York City, San Francisco, and Vancouver | Onsite |
[https://asana.com/jobs](https://asana.com/jobs)

Asana is a leading work management platform for teams, on a mission to help
humanity thrive by enabling all teams to work together effortlessly. More than
50,000 organizations and millions of users across 195 countries rely on Asana
to focus on the work that matters, including Airbnb, Disney, KLM Air France,
NASA, Uber and Vox Media. Our highly recognized culture spurs innovation and
business results, and for the last two years, Asana has been named a Top 5
Best Place to Work by FORTUNE and one of Glassdoor’s Best Places to Work.

Some open roles:

* Software Engineer, Android: [https://asana.com/jobs/apply/874148/software-engineerandroid...](https://asana.com/jobs/apply/874148/software-engineerandroid?ref=keyvalues)

* Software Engineer, iOS: [https://asana.com/jobs/apply/874145/software-engineerios?ref...](https://asana.com/jobs/apply/874145/software-engineerios?ref=keyvalues)

* UI Engineer: [https://asana.com/jobs/apply/883194/ui-engineer?ref=keyvalue...](https://asana.com/jobs/apply/883194/ui-engineer?ref=keyvalues)

* Product Engineer: [https://asana.com/jobs/apply/1284781/product-engineer?ref=ke...](https://asana.com/jobs/apply/1284781/product-engineer?ref=keyvalues)

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/asana](https://www.keyvalues.com/asana)

------
webdood90
GutCheck | Director, Software Engineering | Denver, CO | Full-Time | Onsite

In this role, you will help GutCheck differentiate based on our technology
ensuring our competitive advantage in the marketplace thereby creating value
for the company, including high impact projects such as automation, platform
development, and big data (as well as 3rd party tooling) integration.

You will have the opportunity to get involved by directly mentoring individual
team members and team leads. You will challenge our department technically and
ensure we are building best in class technology services. You will participate
in the strategic decisions about technology, definition, and implementation of
the software products. Additionally, you will have the opportunity to help set
the vision and direction for the future of GutCheck technology.

[https://grnh.se/75a192951](https://grnh.se/75a192951)

------
timtamboy63
Opendoor | San Francisco / Atlanta / Los Angeles | Full-Time | ONSITE

Opendoor is revolutionizing the real estate industry and changing the way
people buy and sell homes. This year, we've:

• Expanded markets from 6 to 20 cities, planning for 50 markets by 2020

• Seen 1 in 2 true sellers who receive an offer choose to sell to Opendoor, up
from 1 in 3

• Reduced the average fee to home sellers to 6.5 percent

• Increased our annualized acquisition run rate to $3.8B, up from $1.2B

• Grown the homebuilder trade-in program with Lennar and other homebuilders to
enable over $875M in annualized sales for builders

• Acquired online home buying platform Open Listings (W15)

• Opened engineering and design offices in Los Angeles and Atlanta

• Been hiring like crazy, and hit our 1000th employee a few weeks ago (for
context I joined a little over a year ago and was employee ~250)

Apply for openings at
[https://www.opendoor.com/jobs](https://www.opendoor.com/jobs) or email me at
chintan@opendoor.com

~~~
seishun
Do you sponsor visas?

------
jobs_at_priori
Priori Data | Big Data Engineer | Berlin, Germany | ONSITE |
www.prioridata.com

ABOUT PRIORI DATA

Priori Data is a Berlin-based app market intelligence company. We help our
partners and clients make data driven decisions around the app economy by
providing download, revenue and usage estimates for every relevant app and
game, as well as tools for keyword optimization (ASO). Various stakeholders in
the app economy rely on our products, including top developers, large brands,
leading venture capital firms and consultancies.

OUR TECHNOLOGY

* BigQuery. We use BQ to store and analyse massive datasets without the need to manage any infrastructure. It’s our data lake. * Kubernetes. We are currently using Google Kubernetes Engine to aid in resource intensive tasks, like generation Machine Learning predictions for our data models. * Apache Airflow is our data processing pipeline orchestration tool * Self managed Celery & Sidekiq – for job/task queue management * Monitoring and observability with Grafana and InfluxDB* (Several other products from Google Cloud stack, Cloud SQL, Pub/Sub, StackDriver, Cloud Storage etc. * Python and Ruby as main programming languages.

WHAT WE’RE LOOKING FOR

* You will help setup and maintain large scale, reliable distributed data collection systems * You will closely collaborate with Data Scientists, Developers and Product teams * You have some knowledge about designing and implementing Distributed Systems * You know your way around Python or Ruby as your programming language * You have knowledge of Linux platforms and scripting capabilities (i.e., Bash, Ansible) * You have experience with cloud platforms like Google Cloud Platform/GCP or AWS * Ideally have experience with Docker and container orchestration tools * You are able to communicate your findings clearly to both tech and non-tech audiences. (We are an English-speaking office so German is not required.)

Email: jobs@prioridata.com

------
bencmbrook
Transcend ([https://transcend.io/product](https://transcend.io/product)) | San
Francisco, CA | Software Engineers | Full-time | Onsite

We’re hiring engineers that feel morally driven to work on an important
product. We believe that turning the principles of data privacy into
exercisable human rights is one of the most high-impact ways we can spend our
time.

Transcend builds privacy infrastructure that helps consumers reclaim control
of their data and companies comply with global data privacy laws. In the midst
of new privacy regulations, we have the opportunity to define how modern
privacy will work. Transcend will do everything in its power to bend the
universe in that direction.

Our stack is Node, React, GraphQL, Terraform, and Postgres.

We’re backed by top-tier venture capital and we’re building out our core
engineering team in SF.

Email me (cofounder/ceo) at ben+hn@transcend.io for more details.

------
sorenbs
[https://prisma.io](https://prisma.io) | Backend Engineer (Scala, Rust) |
Berlin ONSITE

At Prisma we are building the data layer for modern applications. If you are
fascinated by the software that power large technology companies such as
Twitter, Airbnb and Facebook but want the challenges and freedom that come
with working in a small startup, then a job at Prisma might be for you.

Our tech is open source, so go take a look at
[https://github.com/prisma/prisma](https://github.com/prisma/prisma)

Apply here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/prisma/jobs/4110596002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/prisma/jobs/4110596002)
All open positions: [https://www.prisma.io/jobs](https://www.prisma.io/jobs)

~~~
flowcont
Scala and Rust, that sounds interesting, do you do Functional Programming in
Rust as well?

~~~
sorenbs
We do, but it is still very early days for us. We are compiling a static
binary from Scala and linking a few Rust libraries. It's a pretty interesting
setup :-)

------
RedBalloonSec
Red Balloon Security | New York, NY | Full time and Interns | Onsite | Visa
welcome | Undergraduate, Masters, PhD| Rolling start dates/application
deadline|redballoonsecurity.com

About Us: Red Balloon Security is a venture backed startup cyber security
company headquartered in New York City. Our mission is to provide embedded
device manufacturers with strong host-based firmware security. We believe all
embedded devices require strong protections against malware and intrusions,
and seek to provide these protections to our customers.

Our key markets include enterprise equipment, automotive, aviation, unified
communications, SCADA, Internet-of-Things, network infrastructure and more.
There is a vast universe of vulnerable embedded devices deployed around the
world that need security.

We have created a means to inject our Symbiote host-based security technology
onto any device, regardless of CPU type, regardless of functionality,
regardless of operating system and without changing the performance and
functionality of the device. We do not require access to customer source code,
nor do we require manufacturers to change their product design to accommodate
our security solution.

Red Balloon Security offers a full benefits package, 401k, a generous vacation
policy, and paid health and dental plans. The company is located in Midtown
West in New York City. We are an Equal Opportunity Employer of minorities,
women, protected veterans, and individuals with disabilities.

Open Positions:

Security Researcher / Security Software Engineer Python Engineer Business
Intelligence Analyst

Security Intern Business Intelligence Intern

More detailed job descriptions:
[https://redballoonsecurity.com/jobs/](https://redballoonsecurity.com/jobs/)
To apply, email jobs@redballoonsecurity.com. Make sure to include what job you
are looking for in the subject line!

------
LRadix
Radix Labs | onsite (Cambridge, MA) | no remote | visa sponsor | engineering
or marketing | 90-150k | equity

We are Radix Labs, and we build a compiler and operating system for the
computer architecture expressed by a biology lab. We do this to allow
biologists to disseminate their work in a runnable form to other labs. We're
currently hiring Scala engineers and marketing specialists to help us with
this.

We've just cleared our Seed round, with investors like MIT's The Engine, Y
Combinator, and Firstminute capital. We're a rapidly growing team that could
use a person like you. Even if you don't meet all of our requirements, we're
happy to talk and see if we can work together.

Site: Radix.bio

Job 1: Scala Engineer: Our entire stack is in scala, from our compiler to our
runtime implementation to our device drivers. We interface with sensors and
lab equipment to provide abstractions that allow biologists to write their lab
protocols as formal programs, constraining the acceptable environmental
conditions in their protocol, which we check at compile time to provide error
logs and insight into why protocols may not reproduce.

Job 2: Marketing/Head of Sales

We're looking for a salesperson with experience in selling deeply technical
products that provide business value, such as a database or log parsers.
Experience in Enterprise SaaS is welcome, with a keen interest in research
biology and the pharmaceutical industry. This person would manage our sales
process to entities such as research labs in universities, small biotech
companies, large biotech companies, and big pharma. We would rely on them to
interpret user needs and deliver prioritized lists of features requested by
customers for our technical team to build.

For details: [https://angel.co/radix-labs-1/jobs](https://angel.co/radix-
labs-1/jobs) OR inquire: lucas@radix.bio Thank you.

------
mglidden11
Tulip | [https://tulip.co/careers](https://tulip.co/careers) | Boston, MA |
Full time | Onsite Do you want to help transform manufacturing? We are
building the best team in the industry to bring consumer-grade user
experiences to a space dominated by ancient enterprise technology. Our
platform enables our customers to create apps without code and to connect
their apps to machines, sensors and smart tools. These augmented production
lines would otherwise rely on paper to share information.

We’re based in Somerville, MA and have raised $13m from NEA, Pitango, and
other leading investors. Our customers include some of the largest
manufacturers in the world across numerous verticals of the manufacturing
industry. If you are looking to join a fast-growing, mission-driven company,
and want to make a lasting impact on our organization and the manufacturing
industry, we'd love to talk to you.

We'd love to talk to anyone interested, but in particular we are looking to
bring folks on in:

\- SRE/DevOps: Kubernetes-admin, scalable monitoring across the firewall,
hybrid cloud/on-prem deployment

\- SRE/DevOps: Azure cloud architect, ideally with container service/AKS
experience - will consider contractors as well as F/T, depending on interest
and experience

\- Web Development: React+Redux frontend, NodeJS+Mongo+Postgres+Redis backend,
syncing data with Meteor, delivering useful, real-time experiences in the
browser and on Electron

\- Data & Pipeline Engineering: planning, implementing, and finding insights
with our next generation of process & sensor analytics

\- IoT/Embedded Software: delivering a reliable, extensible HW platform across
arm and x86, all manner of bus/IO tech

Apply at [https://tulip.co/careers](https://tulip.co/careers) or email us at
jobs@tulip.co

------
Badi-Power
Badi | Senior Frontend (React) and Backend (Ruby) engineers, DevOps and much
more | Barcelona, Spain | Full time On-site

Badi is a young and dynamic start-up that wants to reshape the real-estate
market! We are growing like crazy as we have launched our international
expansion in 3 cities worldwide! We are looking for awesome professionals to
join us and help us conquer the world! We have a tech team of 18 amazing
professionals, divided in 3 cross functional squads that can work
independently on separate features, or collaborate together. Our product is
improving and we have many new features and challenges ahead, especially with
our expansion to London, Paris, Rome and soon worldwide! Our stack is ReactJS
and Ruby on Rails.

Check us out on
Linkedin:[https://www.linkedin.com/company/badi/](https://www.linkedin.com/company/badi/)

------
yule
ADAC Camping GmbH | Berlin | Full-Time | Onsite |
[https://www.pincamp.de](https://www.pincamp.de)

PiNCAMP is a startup backed by the ADAC, the largest automobile club in
Europe. We want to make finding and booking camping vacations an enjoyable
experience.

We are currently looking for:

\- Backend developers ([https://adac-pincamp-
jobs.personio.de/job/95016](https://adac-pincamp-jobs.personio.de/job/95016))

\- Frontend/Fullstack developers ([https://adac-pincamp-
jobs.personio.de/job/93792](https://adac-pincamp-jobs.personio.de/job/93792))

Our stack includes Node.JS, Python, Django, React.js, ES6, Docker Swarm on
AWS. We have plenty of interesting camping related topics to work on and we're
looking for creative and positive thinking developers to help us achieve our
goals.

jobs@pincamp.de

------
spoon16
F9 | 3 Senior Software Engineer | Boston, MA | Full Time or Contract | ONSITE
We are teaching the US Air Force how to build software.

We are looking for team mates that have strong engineering backgrounds outside
of government and who have an interest in teaching Air Force service members
and civilians how to build and operate multi-tenant services in a shoulder to
shoulder environment. You will be implementing and operating the services as a
senior software engineer.

The platform we are operating today is Pivotal Cloud Foundry so experience
with Cloud Foundry or similar is a big bonus, but is not strictly required.

The project we are working on is called Kessel Run, you can Google articles or
reach out to me directly (eric@f9teams.com) if you want to learn more.

The only strict requirement is that you be eligible to receive a security
clearance at some point in the future. Mostly this means US Citizen with a
felony free background.

------
syllableai
Syllable.ai | Senior Dev Ops Engineer | Sunnyvale, CA | Onsite | Full Time |
Email andrew@syllable.ai

Job: Senior Dev Ops Engineer

At Syllable we're building natural language interfaces to enable healthcare
companies to have a conversation with their customers and patients, through
text or voice. We build NLP and AI tools to assist humans, reducing cost and
improving service. We are a well funded start up that moves fast.

Job Description:

Total Ownership of all Syllable infrastructure and operation critical
software. This includes:

-Using Cloud Formation or similar cloud configuration language to formalize infrastructure requirements

\- Building on our existing CI/CD pipeline and formalizing code deployment
processes for efficiency, security, and regulatory compliance.

-Ensuring high availability of dockerized services running on AWS ECS, as well as complete visibility into all services using robust error reporting and logging facilities.

-Managing a framework to provide each service common facilities: logging, database setup, error handling, configuration management, etc. You’ll take ownership of this framework and shape it to your vision.

-Managing internal user roles for accessing infrastructure and databases according to the principles of least privilege with comprehensive auditing

-Spearheading our efforts to maintain regulatory compliance with HIPPA

-Building automation and tooling software to assist in the above responsibilities

Requirements:

-3+ years of previous Devops Engineering experience - either in a formal Devops Engineering role OR as a major, continuous part of the responsibilities in a Software Engineering role

-Programming fluency in a modern software language

-A passion for building infrastructure, tooling, and formalized development processes

------
amasad
Repl.it (YC W18) | Infrastructure Engineer | ONSITE | SF
[https://repl.it/jobs](https://repl.it/jobs)

Repl.it is the first truly open computing platform where anyone, even without
needing an account, can hop on and in seconds start executing code, build and
host applications and websites, and collaborate with other people.

Providing a service like this is challenging from all a scaling, security, and
billing perspectives. Furthermore, supporting the number of languages that we
do ([https://repl.it/languages](https://repl.it/languages)) is hard in both
tooling and systems -- we have to build generic protocols for executing,
debugging, authoring code.

It's a great time to be joining us, we're still 6 people, we reach more than a
million coders a month, and we're backed by YC and a16z.

------
BlindData
BlindData | Software Engineer | New York | Full-Time | $100k-150k

BlindData discovers the most talented software engineers in the country
through our groundbreaking assessment platform and matches them with the best
home. Get recognized, hired and rewarded.

About the role:

-Collaborate with our testing problem contributors to author, edit and deploy coding challenges on our platform.

-Constantly enhance platform performance and help scale our system as we grow.

-Create experiences for app and web environments.

-Partner with Lead Developer and CTO on various projects.

-Manage individual project priorities, deadlines and deliverables.

-Maintain and iterate on company website and overall user experience for candidates and partners.

-Work on a small, agile and growing team to help us build out the business and expand our user base.

Applicants should be highly skilled in at least one of Python, C++, Java and
PHP. We are a small but growing company looking to hire top technical talent.

If you are interested in applying, please email info@blinddata.com

------
samcheng
RINSE | San Francisco, Los Angeles, Washington DC, Chicago, Boston | Full-
Time, Onsite

Lead/Senior Engineer - Software Engineer - Software Intern

Rinse provides technology-enabled dry cleaning and laundry delivery services
in five cities now, and we're growing rapidly!

We're hiring a Lead or Senior Software Engineer at our San Francisco office.
This individual will lead our back-end engineering, including designing,
building, and maintaining scalable logistics systems, leading and mentoring a
team of engineers, advancing our software engineering culture, and liaising
with other senior technical and non-technical staff.

This is a great opportunity for someone interested in the delivery / logistics
sector, or who grew up in dry cleaning, or who is looking to build consumer-
facing products supported by a significant marketing budget. It's also an
opportunity to do some management, while remaining technical.

[https://www.rinse.com/careers/senior-software-
engineer/](https://www.rinse.com/careers/senior-software-engineer/)

We're also hiring other software engineers of all experience levels, and have
begun hiring individuals into our satellite offices. We have great offices in
Los Angeles and Chicago, into which we would be happy to hire members of our
already-distributed team.

We have a few seats for new graduates and interns as well.

[https://www.rinse.com/careers/software-
engineer/](https://www.rinse.com/careers/software-engineer/)

See [https://www.rinse.com/careers/](https://www.rinse.com/careers/) for a
full list of openings.

Please apply!

Interested? Email jobs at rinse dot com, or contact me directly at sam at
rinse dot com

~~~
bandwitch
Are there still seats for (PhD) interns? I couldn't find anything on the
careers page.

------
SCM
Stevens Capital Management LP| Developers| Philadelphia, USA| ONSITE| VISA

Stevens Capital Management LP (“SCM”) is a registered investment adviser that
manages a multi-billion dollar hedge fund that has been in business for 30
years.

SCM specializes in the rigorous development and disciplined implementation of
empirically based quantitative trading strategies. Our highly productive team
works in a fast-paced collegial environment, utilizing extensive data sets,
technology and the scientific method to devise and employ trading strategies
throughout the world’s most liquid financial markets.

We are seeking highly driven, production-oriented developers who possess
strong technical skills and the ability to work in a fast-paced collaborative
environment.

For more information, please visit our careers page.
[https://grnh.se/28096c1d1](https://grnh.se/28096c1d1)

------
elementsNL
ELEMENTS INTERACTIVE | Mobile, BE, FE positions | Almere (NL) and Barcelona
(ESP) | Full-time, ONSITE, VISA sponsorship & relocation assistance

We're a digital agency building web and mobile applications for a wide range
of clients with HQ in the Netherlands. We have an international team of over
60 professionals, all passionate about technology, learning and sharing our
knowledge. Check our current tech stack here [https://stackshare.io/elements-
interactive#technology](https://stackshare.io/elements-interactive#technology)

More info about us & our projects
[https://www.elements.nl](https://www.elements.nl)

APPLY HERE (positions + benefits info)
[https://www.elements.nl/careers/](https://www.elements.nl/careers/)

------
lseidman
EnergyHub | Brooklyn, NY | ONSITE |
[https://www.energyhub.com](https://www.energyhub.com)

EnergyHub is a growing enterprise software company that works with the most
forward-thinking companies in smart energy. Our platform lets consumers turn
their smart thermostats, electric cars, water heaters, and other products into
virtual power plants that keep the grid stable and enable higher penetration
of solar and wind power. We work on technology that already provides energy
and cost savings to millions of people through partnerships with the leading
companies in the "internet of things".

We're looking for software engineers to join our team. More details here:
[https://www.energyhub.com/careers?gh_jid=4119760002](https://www.energyhub.com/careers?gh_jid=4119760002)

------
BUZZN
BUZZN.net | Software for the future of decentral energy | Munich, Germany |
Part- or Full-time | Money & Meaning

We are a team of idealists with different backgrounds. We teamed up in 2009 to
build robust tools for the decentral energy revolution in the digital era. For
a real energy revolution, in which the human being and his environment take
center stage – not technology, money, and bureaucracy. For that we seek more
talented software developers who aren’t afraid of operating their own products
and who have these skills and experiences:

* Strong background in software development, ideally with a degree in CS, Electronics, Maths or similar

* Fluent in either Ruby (not necessarily Rails) or Python

* Deep understanding how to write tools that talk HTTP

* Some knowledge of modern compiled languages like Rust or Go

* Ability to host software on bare-metal servers

* History of writing and maintaining free and open source software

* No fear of git rebase --interactive

* Excellent English skills, German is a plus

* The decentral (energy) revolution is important to you

Sounds like you? These could be your responsibilities:

* Contributing to a modern FLOSS web application

* Designing and maintaining a robust hosting solution (we are open to kubernetes and NixOS)

* Writing tools and libraries

* Shaping the future of the company with your ideas and actions

The position is with flexible hours (50-100%) with the center of operation in
Munich, Germany. We currently have one fixed office day per week and schedule
additional days as required. The rest of the days we work remotely.

If you are interested, tell us about your motivation and on what projects you
have worked so far.

Please contact Justus (co-founder) on justus [at] buzzn.net

------
stevedomin
Duffel | Software Engineers | London, UK / São Paulo, BR | Full-time, on-site
| [https://duffel.com](https://duffel.com)

Duffel is building the next generation of software for the travel industry.
You will join a small (but growing) team, work alongside talented and
incredibly ambitious people (but who really know how to enjoy their time off),
and have the unique opportunity to shape our core platform and tackle some of
the most interesting challenges in travel today. If there is one thing we can
promise is that you will learn a lot.

We just went through Y Combinator (S18) and recently announced our seed round
from top VCs (Index Ventures, Blossom Capital and Kima Ventures).

Our stack: Elixir/Phoenix, Next.js/React, PostgreSQL, Kubernetes, GCP.

Feel free to reach out to me directly at steve@duffel.com if you are
interested or have any questions!

------
osullisb1
Kong, Inc. | Full-time engineering, data scientist, and technical support
roles | San Francisco California, USA | REMOTE and/or ONSITE |

At Kong, we are a group of makers, thinkers, and doers focused on helping
today’s developers build tomorrow’s technology. Our teams work on the bleeding
edge of API innovation to provide our users with a central nervous system for
data and services.

We are passionate about solving challenges that will fundamentally shape the
future of technology, and we’re looking for the right people to join us on our
mission. If you believe in taking ownership of your work, making an impact,
and having fun along the way, we would love to talk to you.

Email careers@konghq.com and mention Hacker News to apply or check out our
careers page: [https://konghq.com/careers/](https://konghq.com/careers/)

------
mkong1
GiveCampus (YC S15) | Engineering, Product, BizDev | DC, SF | ONSITE, FULL-
TIME |
[https://www.givecampus.com/careers](https://www.givecampus.com/careers)

GiveCampus builds fundraising software for colleges, universities, and K-12
schools. The company is 4 years old, profitable, and serves more than 500
schools, including 30 of the Top 50-ranked colleges in the United States.
We're backed by Y Combinator and YC's CEO listed us among the 20 YC companies
that he expects to be a household name by 2020
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13896296](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13896296)).
You can read a bit more about what we do in The Washington Post
([https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/grade-
point/wp/2016/04/1...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/grade-
point/wp/2016/04/19/colleges-are-going-online-to-crowdsource-donations-and-
theyre-raising-millions)).

For engineering, we're looking for both full-stack (Ruby on Rails, Postgres)
and front-end engineers with at least 2 years of professional experience. Our
current team was previously with Facebook, Amazon, and Intel. We're looking
for people who like having ownership of the product, and can own the process
from idea to development to deployment and maintenance.

For product, we're looking for someone to drive innovation and execute product
initiatives across the company, working closely with the CTO and engineering
team. We want someone who will take ownership over the ideation, technical
development, launch, and measurement of success.

We're still a small team, so if you're looking to join a fast-growing startup
and have an immediate impact, please reach out to careers@givecampus.com with
a bit about why you're passionate about education, and a project you've
working on that you're particularly proud of.

------
edwardmp
We are felyx, an innovative scale-up with ambitious plans for sustainable and
shared urban transport. The coming years we are facing hyper-growth in The
Netherlands and the rest of Europe. Therefore, we are looking for ambitious
Full Stack Developers to build our new technological architecture, the
foundation of the company. We are a young and driven scale-up, with our
innovative and sustainable tech platform, we are making swift door-to-door
transportation the new status quo. Working together with an ambitious team of
entrepreneurs, operators and engineers, we are looking to grow as we scale the
business throughout Europe.

We are currently hiring full-stack software engineers to work on our new back-
end system from scratch. This will be a greenfield project in which we will be
primarily using Go. Our back-end system will need to handle millions of
requests a day so if you have past experience in designing systems with
scalability in mind you might be a good fit for these positions. No experience
with Go is required, although it is slightly preferred. We care about code
quality. A lot. We don’t ship code without sufficient test coverage. Does that
sound like you and do you want to make social impact on urban mobility and
drive change? Great! We want you! Please check the job descriptions for more
information and use our API to apply. We look forward to hear from you!

\- Full-stack developer: [https://careers.felyx.nl/o/full-stack-
developer](https://careers.felyx.nl/o/full-stack-developer)

\- Lead developer: [https://careers.felyx.nl/o/lead-
developer](https://careers.felyx.nl/o/lead-developer)

Unfortunately, at this time can only hire EU/Dutch citizens, but be sure to
check our careers page ([http://careers.felyx.nl](http://careers.felyx.nl)) in
~3 months when we do expect to have that ability. If you have any questions
feel free to email us at jobs@felyx.nl at any time.

~~~
zimpenfish
"We only accept applications through our API" right above a button saying
"Apply for this job" is the first test, right?

(also the "Apply with LinkedIn" and "Apply with Indeed" buttons on the Full
Stack Developer page...)

------
srosenberg
Forensiq ([https://impact.com/ad-fraud-detection/](https://impact.com/ad-
fraud-detection/)) | New York, NY | Software Engineers | Full-time | Visa |
Onsite Our small and highly-collaborative team is on a mission to empower
adtech/martech with analytics tools which prevent and measure fraud across
many channels. We tackle many challenging software engineering and algorithmic
problems. Our distributed platform processes TBs of data daily; handles high-
throughput request rates and low-latency response times while being highly-
available across the globe.

Email me directly if interested.

Stan Rosenberg VP of Engineering stan.rosenberg@impact.com |
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/scieneer/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/scieneer/)

------
danielamc
Uken Games | Developers | Toronto | Full-time | On-site
[https://www.uken.com](https://www.uken.com)

Uken is looking for talented developers to help us build amazing mobile games.
In particular, we have positions available for:

Backend Developers

Help us scale our backend to enable a million concurrent players by creating
the infrastructure and services that underly all of our games. Primary tech is
Java, AWS, Spark, Scala but you'll be working with many more such as Docker,
Redis, NSQ, websockets, Hadoop, and InfluxDB.

Software Developers

Join one of our game teams to build something that millions of people will
play and love. Primary tech is C# & Unity

About Uken

We are one of the largest independent game studios in Canada, with hundreds of
thousands of players a day across mobile and Facebook.

More info including full job postings at [http://uken.com](http://uken.com)

------
bmleon2002
Doctible | San Diego, CA | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://www.doctible.com](https://www.doctible.com) | Ruby on Rails (70%) &
.NET (30%) | 2-4 years experience

Doctible is an innovative healthcare technology company and our mission is to
help healthcare providers be efficient and profitable using technology. Our
products are all built internally by a brilliant team of Product members and
engineers.

We're searching for a motivated junior to mid-level Full-Stack engineer to
join us in our Sorrento Valley office, to work across our entire platform,
from customer-facing web apps to third-party systems & services. Some of the
technologies we work with: Ruby on Rails, React, C#.

Detailed Job Description: [https://www.doctible.com/full-
stack](https://www.doctible.com/full-stack)

------
dstess
HyperScience | New York, NY | Onsite | Full Time |
[https://hyperscience.com/](https://hyperscience.com/)

We’re looking for:

-DevOps Engineers

-Frontend Engineers

-Product Managers

-Designers (director/senior level)

-Sales Engineers

At HyperScience, we help organizations better serve their clients by
automating data entry. It’s a deceptively complex use case with large
implications. Slow or inaccurate data entry can lead to poor customer
experiences or even affect the delivery of important government services. Our
machine learning-driven software is proven to minimize errors while maximizing
speed - all while ensuring security and keeping a focus on the end user
experience.

We offer competitive salaries and great benefits (401k matching, parental
leave, generous vacation allotment & more)

Apply here:
[https://hyperscience.com/careers](https://hyperscience.com/careers)

------
kevinjasker
Barefoot Coders | Full Stack Engineer - Delectable | New York, NY | FULL-TIME,
REMOTE

We're looking for an experienced full-stack engineer, to work on building and
maintaining Delectable - an active social network for wine lovers. Ruby, ES6,
Swift, Kotlin; Mongodb, postgres, mysql and redis powering a true micro
services architecture managed by Kubernetes on AWS.

This is an exciting time for Barefoot Coders. We're helping world-class
companies of all sizes solve problems with exciting technologies. This
opportunity starts as a contracted position, with possibility of full-time
employment if you are open to it.

Not the right person for the job? That's ok! If we wind up working with a
candidate who mentions you sent them this link, we'll pay you $1,000.

Interested? Apply here - [https://bit.ly/2FUQdJV](https://bit.ly/2FUQdJV)

------
LucianoTray
Tray.io | London | Front/Back/Fullstack Engineers | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://tray.io/](https://tray.io/)

Tray.io is ushering in the era of the automated organisation We believe that
any organisation can and should automate. With Tray.io, citizen automators
throughout organisations can easily automate complex processes through a
powerful, flexible platform, and can connect their entire cloud stack thanks
to APIs. Today businesses like IBM, GitHub, Forbes, Lyft, and Digital Ocean
rely on Tray.io to connect and automate data flow between the tools they use
every day. With Tray.io visual workflow builder our customers create
automations to drive their business processes without writing a single line of
code. Our challenge is to build a cutting-edge product that is powerful and
complete while also being beautiful and easy to use.

You'll contribute directly to this mission with a team that fully supports you
to do your best work. You'll join humble but fiercely ambitious people like
yourself, who also take great pride in what they do, working in a culture
built on friendship, transparency, and above all, looking out for one another.
You'll have endless opportunities to learn and grow professionally in a fun,
fast-paced, and open environment. Plus, you'll get to make your mark at a
rapidly-growing company positioned to completely reinvent a multibillion-
dollar industry.

We're looking for engineers (junior and senior) for all our teams Back End,
Systems Engineers, Front End and QA.

Our current tech stack: Scala, Go, JavaScript, TypeScript PostgreSQL, Redis,
ElasticSearch, Cassandra, AWS SQS, AWS Kinesis Docker, Terraform, AWS Lambda,
Serverless Framework Jenkins, Grafana, Prometheus AWS & Linux

If you can't find a suitable job but you are curious about Tray and want to
join a top team, please have a look at our careers page:
[https://tray.io/jobs](https://tray.io/jobs)

------
navibuz
Mendix (mendix.com) | Software Engineers, QA Engineers, UX Engineers, and more
| Rotterdam, Netherlands | Full-time | Onsite | Visa

Mendix is looking for lots of engineers in our office in Rotterdam, the
Netherlands. We are building the world's leading low code platform and
recently were acquired by German manufacturing giant Siemens.

We are not building projects for clients, we actually building a general
purpose platform that can be used to build any kind of applications.

Current tech stack: React, Typescript, C#, Scala, Go, AWS, Cloud Foundry,
Docker, Kubernetes and lots of another fun tech. We also are also actually
using Mendix internally to build parts of Mendix platform.

Take a look if there is anything for you here: [https://www.mendix.com/job-
openings/?location=rd](https://www.mendix.com/job-openings/?location=rd)

------
kpennell
DevelopIntelligence | DevOps + Front End Technical Trainer | Colorado | Remote
We give hands-on training courses (generally 3-4 days each) to software
developer teams (generally mid-level and senior devs) at companies like
Intuit, Starbucks, and Salesforce. The courses are generally 40% lecture, 40%
labs/coding, and 20% Q&A.

Because we've been growing, we need to find more developers/trainers to come
teach for us.

Current needs: - Front-End: (React / Redux / Relay or Apollo (GraphQL) / Jest
(Testing) / Node) - Azure: On the Developer Side - DevOps - Kubernetes /
Docker - Ansible - Terraform - Jenkins - Jira - Machine Learning instructors -
TensorFlow & Deep Learning - Python based Data Science / Machine Learning - C#
/ C# with TDD - AWS: On the Developer Side - GoLang

Email if interested: kyle@developintelligence.com

------
ableal
Powertools Technologies | Junior Engineer | Lisbon, Portugal | Full-time,
ONSITE

Looking for a junior engineer for work on Electronic Design Automation
software tools, scripts and physical design kits. Candidate should at least
have (or graduate shortly) a 3 year university degree in engineering. Most
suitably Electronic/Computer Engineering or Informatics with good Systems
base.

Site: [http://www.powertools-tech.com](http://www.powertools-tech.com) .
Growing a small experienced team with international industrial and academic
track, willing to train new hire in fairly uncommon skill set. Candidate
should be capable of quality detail work, and have good communication
abilities, to provide support to international design teams in fabless
semiconductor companies.

Email your interest and CV to contact@powertools-tech.com, please.

------
cnbuff410
Stryd, Boulder, CO, Techstars Boulder 2015 | Android Developer and web
developer (who loves running!!) [http://www.stryd.com](http://www.stryd.com)

Stryd is a talented, multidisciplinary team that is enthusiastic about
creating the future of wearable technology for runners. Out of this passion,
we’ve developed technology for runners that provides insight into their
health, technique, and performance. By using Stryd, runners can train
effectively, race strategically, and unleash their full potential.

We’re looking for developers who are passionate about creating great
Android/web applications and crafting efficient, high performance, and
delightful user experiences. We welcome people of different backgrounds,
experiences, abilities, and perspectives.

Our work environment is open, supportive, and fast-paced. There is tremendous
room for growth. The Stryd team is full of triathletes, ultra runners,
marathoners, track/cross-country athletes and fitness joggers. As a runner,
you will never feel alone working here.

Qualifications:

\- Android Developer:
[https://www.stryd.com/job/android](https://www.stryd.com/job/android) \- Web
Developer: [https://www.stryd.com/job/web](https://www.stryd.com/job/web)

Perks:

\- Flexible vacation vacation policy so you don’t ever need to worry about
work/race conflicts.

\- Up to $500 of reimbursement for race entry fees each year.

\- Health insurance.

Being able to relocate to Boulder is required. BTW, if you like running,
Boulder is pretty much your dream place. You get tons of opportunities to run
and train with LOTS of elite athletes who are Stryd ambassadors here.

Salary & equity depends on experience.

If interested, please send an email to kun@stryd.com

------
architjoshi
Amazon Key|Software Development Engineer|Palo Alto, Minneapolis(Android
only),Onsite only, Full time

[https://amazon.com/key](https://amazon.com/key) The Amazon Key Team is
inventing and implementing pioneering initiatives for Amazon deliveries and
services. We are laser focused on enhancing customer experience through next
generation technologies, and are seeking exceptional, entrepreneurial software
engineers to help drive this mission.

We are looking for a passionate, hard-working, and talented Software
Development Engineers who have experience building world-class software,
frameworks and SDKs. You will have an opportunity to contribute your creative
ideas and energy to our group! If you join our team, you will be working on
difficult problems at scale and will have autonomy to deliver. You will learn
about real-time adaptive transportation solutions, optimizations, operating on
a large scale and will be working on cutting edge technologies. The
development will be concept stage to the launch stage, all the while ensuring
the highest level of quality for your deliverables.

Positions:

iOS : \- SDE :
[http://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/750038](http://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/750038)

Android: \-
[http://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/750041](http://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/750041)

Server : \- SDE :
[http://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/750026](http://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/750026) \-
SDE : [http://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/750024](http://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/750024)
\- Senior SDE :
[http://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/750011](http://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/750011)

Feel free to use the above links or shoot me an email -> archjosh+hn [at]
amazon dot com

------
paulkoer
Senior Full-Stack Engineer | VISA Sponsor | €50K-€85K | On-Site | Full-time |
Munich, Germany

Smart Reporting is one of the world’s top startups in digital health. Our
mission is to enable AI assisted diagnostics for the benefit of doctors and
patients around the world. Already today, our award-winning software is used
by thousands of doctors and institutions, including some of the world’s
leading experts in radiology.

As a Senior Fullstack Developer, you will be an essential part of the rapidly
growing development team at Smart Reporting. You will bring your entire
experience to bear as we strive to build a high performance, high quality
cloud-based medical product for AI driven precision medicine.

Apply here:
[https://www.workable.com/j/51E3108EC5](https://www.workable.com/j/51E3108EC5)

------
kitti_milana_dh
DOCLER HOLDING | Luxembourg | Senior iOS Developer | fulltime | onsite

Docler Holding is a multinational IT and Media Company specialized in live
streaming, with headquarters in Luxembourg.

Founded in 2001 in Hungary, the company now has approximately 1,000 employees
worldwide, and more than 35 million visitors per day to our leading websites
(the most popular: www.livejasmin.com, with Alexa Global rank 48).

We are looking for Senior iOS Developers, with Swift experience, asap! :)

Two options: contract of 3-4 months, or permanent (but no remote option)

If you like the idea of relocating to the richest European country (2nd in the
world), with low taxes (20-30%), 170+ nationalities safely living in
multilingual environment etc.

Contact us: Email: milana.ljubisavljevic@doclerholding.com Skype: kitti.dh

Other permanent roles - based on #PHP #React.js #Node.js #Java #TestAutomation
plus Engineering Managers, Architects, Team leaders etc.

~~~
lakunle
Is it fine if I send you my cv for the Nodejs job or should I apply through
the site?

~~~
kitti_milana_dh
Hi, you could send it also via email milana.ljubisavljevic@doclerholding.com

~~~
lakunle
Thanks, I just sent in the mail

------
nsrivast
Twine | Onsite | NYC or Bay Area | Data Engineer, Full-Stack Engineer

Twine ([https://twinelabs.com](https://twinelabs.com)) helps companies make
better decisions about the lives and careers of their employees. We’re growing
rapidly, and already serve many of the world’s best technology companies:
Evernote, Mapbox, Segment, Asana.

We're hiring a Data Engineer to build our data infrastructure (ETL, schema
design, APIs), and a Full-Stack Engineer for web development (data-driven,
context-rich features and workflows).

We're a small, high-intensity team (and well-funded by unicorn founders and
Sand Hill Road VCs) - you'll have true ownership and incredible impact. We
believe thoughtfulness, self-awareness, and empathy create great teams and
products.

* Python/Django/pandas/Airflow, React/Redux

Reach out at jobs@twinelabs.com

------
taber
Intact Solutions | Multiple Positions | Berkeley, CA or Madison, WI |
www.intact.design

We're building fully-automated finite element analysis for the web. Think of
it like continuous integration, but for mechanical engineers. We're looking
for folks with interest in computational physics/engineering and a passion for
taking complicated engineering problems and making them understandable to
users.

We are a spinoff of the University of Wisconsin, Madison, and much of our
technical hurdles are in turning novel research ideas into production code. To
that end, we're looking to hire for three roles:

\- Research Scientist/Engineer

\- C++ Engineer

\- Javascript/WebGL Engineer

Full careers page here: [https://www.intact-
solutions.com/careers/](https://www.intact-solutions.com/careers/)

Feel free to reach out for more info: ataber@intact-solutions.com

------
timwis
City of Philadelphia | Director of Software Engineering, Senior Software
Engineers | Philadelphia, PA | ONSITE (great city)

Hey folks! My colleagues at the City of Philadelphia's Office of Innovation &
Technology are revamping the way they develop software, and I'm really excited
about it. They're building a reimagined engineering team around agile
principles, devops practices, and user needs. I'm trying to help them find a
Director of Software Engineering, and 2 Senior Software Engineers to spearhead
the effort. Check out this write-up about it:

[https://www.phila.gov/2018-12-04-were-hiring-join-our-
reimag...](https://www.phila.gov/2018-12-04-were-hiring-join-our-reimagined-
engineering-team/)

If you have questions before applying, feel free to email me
tim.wisniewski@phila.gov

------
andersonk
HealthPrize | Frontend Engineer | REMOTE or NYC, Norwalk, CT | Full-time |
[https://healthprize.com](https://healthprize.com)

At HealthPrize, we are changing the way people think about their medication
and their health! Our growth is being fueled by work with leading brands in
life sciences such as Abbott, Walgreens, and Gilead. Join the close-knit
engineering team that designs & develops our industry leading patient
engagement platform and work with us to measurably improve the state of
healthcare globally.

Platform Hypewords: React, Redux, TypeScript, Slate, Downshift, ...

Frontend Engineer:
[https://healthprize.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0fiwk?source=Hac...](https://healthprize.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0fiwk?source=Hacker%20News)

------
sentientcabbage
Redis Labs | Software Engineer | Full-time | REMOTE |

The RedisGraph team at Redis Labs is looking to hire a full-time remote
engineer.

RedisGraph is a graph database architecture implemented in C that uses sparse
matrices to express graph problems as linear algebra expressions.

We're a small international team of people that are passionate about writing
well-optimized, low-level code and enjoy solving problems with mathematical
reasoning.

Our project can be found at:

[https://github.com/RedisLabsModules/RedisGraph](https://github.com/RedisLabsModules/RedisGraph)

[https://oss.redislabs.com/redisgraph/](https://oss.redislabs.com/redisgraph/)

The major qualifications for this position are:

\- Experience in C

\- Knowledge of linear algebra

\- Familiarity with graph databases

\- Comfortable working remotely

To apply or get further information from us, please email jeffrey at
redislabs.com

------
JourneyPeople
Journey Meditation | NYC | iOS Developer (Swift) | Product Designer | Full
Time | Onsite

We believe that meditation is more powerful when done with others so we’re
building the world’s first LIVE, group meditation app - think Peloton for
meditation. We just raised our first institutional round and are expanding our
team!

We’re seeking an iOS Developer & Product Designer w/3-4yrs experience to join
us in bringing live group meditation to the masses.

For full job descriptions and to apply:

iOS Developer: [https://journey-
meditation.workable.com/jobs/873455](https://journey-
meditation.workable.com/jobs/873455)

Product Designer: [https://journey-
meditation.workable.com/jobs/880698](https://journey-
meditation.workable.com/jobs/880698)

Please reference HN in your application!

~~~
nnd
Are you open to remote developers?

------
vaughnd
Wizenoze | Site reliability engineer | Amsterdam | REMOTE | www.wizenoze.com

WizeNoze is a growth-stage startup which develops software that enables
students to find educational content online that matches their interests and
abilities. We use natural language processing and machine learning to classify
and adapt content in our search engines. You’ll be responsible for site
reliability along with the CTO. Everything from defining system architecture
to working out tough performance problems across our AWS systems.

We’re open to remote work in time zones within two hours of Amsterdam
(GMT+1/CEST).

Full description: [https://www.wizenoze.com/2018/12/04/senior-site-
reliability-...](https://www.wizenoze.com/2018/12/04/senior-site-reliability-
engineer/)

Email: jobs-sre@wizenoze.com

------
xsell
XSELL Technologies | Full-stack Developer | Chicago, Illinois | ONSITE, FULL-
TIME

At XSELL Technologies we have a platform to empower your digital sales
workforce. Through machine learning and artificial intelligence we uncover
insights and strategies from your top performing sales associates. Through our
real-time platform we provide your entire sales workforce with the best
actions, tactics, and strategies to sell more.

We're looking for developers to work on our real-time platform and digital
engagement products. Our stack is primarily Ruby on Rails, JavaScript, and
AWS. Our team is small, but growing so you will have the opportunity to work
on various projects from start to finish, solve complex technical challenges,
and work directly with our operations and analytics teams to deliver
solutions.

For more info email: jobs+hn@xselltechnologies.com

------
martinshen
Passenger AI | Toronto | $100-160K + 0.1-1.0% equity | Full-time Onsite

I’m the founder/CEO. In 2017 I moved from startups in SF to Volkswagen in
Detroit to learn about the massive industry we know will transform over the
next decade. I left this past April to start Passenger AI which is building
remote monitoring tools for robotaxi operations. In the past 8 months, we’ve
raised from top-tier VCs, built up a team of 8 (Mozilla, Lyft, Pivotal etc.)
and brought on some great customers.

We moved into a new office last month with a garage so we can touch/feel our
product everyday too!

We’re hiring engineers for DevOps, Media Streaming and ML/CV.
([https://angel.co/passenger-ai/jobs](https://angel.co/passenger-ai/jobs))

Email me at martin@passenger.ai if you want to learn more.

No recruitment-type services please.

------
flawe
Rockstar San Diego | Junior Engine Programmer | Carlsbad, CA | Onsite, full-
time

[https://www.rockstargames.com/careers/openings/position/ec26...](https://www.rockstargames.com/careers/openings/position/ec2637a9)

Rockstar San Diego is looking for talented junior software engineers to join
our international Rockstar engine team. We are looking for the smartest
natural coders out there that we can help grow into skilled engineers, so you
can help us develop bleeding edge architectures, evolve and expand our engine,
and build tools and systems that make it fast, flexible and easy to use.
Rockstar is a tight-knit community and highly collaborative, so you will need
to be able to communicate easily and effectively with fellow coders, designers
and artists.

------
iopeak
###

Asyncy - 100% Open source, developer-first, microservice cloud platform.

###

locations = ["Amsterdam HQ (w/VISA)”, “Remote"]

roles = [“CTO", "Community Leader", “Frontend", “Backend", "UI/UX", “Design",
“Marketing”] # and more

culture = [“passionate”, “diverse”, “open”, “fast-pace”, “inspiring”, “family-
first”, “flat org"]

benefits = [“team boat”, “flex hours”, “unlimited holiday”, “live in Holland”]

current_team_size = 10

stage = “private-beta”

current_funding_style = “bootstrapped, founder invested”

next_round = “January 2019 for $2M"

links = ["[https://angel.co/asyncy/jobs"](https://angel.co/asyncy/jobs"),
"[https://asyncy.com"](https://asyncy.com")]

founder = “Steve Peak, founder of Codecov”

###

Seeking pioneers for a bold mission to revolutionize software development,
management, distribution while empowering developers and the OSS community.

###

~~~
thenewwazoo
FYI your first `links` item is 404 due to a smart quote.

~~~
dang
I tried replacing the smart quotes but unfortunately HN's link tokenizer isn't
smart enough even to work with not-smart quotes.

------
ctb_256
AER (www.aer.com) | Lexington, MA | Fulltime | ONSITE | Software Engineer | US
Citizen Only

Atmospheric and Environmental Research (AER) is seeking a motivated software
engineer to work as part of an energetic team developing complex software for
multiple government and commercial programs providing solutions to real-world
problems related to environmental remote sensing, weather-related data
analytics, and weather impacts on operations. The successful applicant will
work in a small interdisciplinary team and interact closely with scientists,
product developers and engineers in an DevOps development process (using AWS)
to design, develop, test, integrate and deploy software capabilities to
support a diverse set of customers.

E-mail cborden at aer dot com to get more information. Include "Hacker News"
in the subject line.

------
mkonecny
Lucova Inc. | Toronto | Full-Stack Developer | Full Time | Onsite
[https://www.lucova.com](https://www.lucova.com) > Lucova Inc. is an emerging
technology company headquartered in downtown Toronto with a North American
presence. We bring technology, data and people together to enhance the human
touch-points in the world of offline commerce - think IoT for physical stores.
Our tools help brands realize their customer experience aspirations by turning
customers’ smartphones into intelligent Bluetooth sensors that interact with
the in-store point-of-sale infrastructure - informing staff of their
customer’s presence on arrival, enabling hands free payments and generating
opportunities for brand moments. Our target market is the campus market and
our mobile app is used to replace the student's mealcard. Using the app you
can place preorders, chat with the campus Food Director to provide feedback,
check-in to the cashier POS via bluetooth (hands-free checkin) to enable
mobile payments. You can also register payment types such as credit card (we
work closely with various payment processors). Our mobile payment platform
integrates with multiple POS'es including our emerging in-house POS FIITPOS
([https://www.fiitpoe.com](https://www.fiitpoe.com)) and NownPOS
([https://www.nownpos.com](https://www.nownpos.com))

We're a Ruby + Java + Angular based company with a small group of developers
looking to add additional developers to our core team and have a heavy
influence on our company's direction.

Our culture is great and you get that startup feel while working with
experienced developers. We are looking for someone who is passionate about
solving problems and loves to get their hands dirty (if you full-stack then
it's a major bonus). We are located near Adelaide and Spadina.

Apply at [https://www.lucova.com/careers](https://www.lucova.com/careers) or
send resume to martin at lucova dot com

------
mpal14
Tradeshift | San Francisco, CA | Product & Engineering - Backend Engineer,
Architect, Frontend, Engineering Manager | Full Time | ONSITE
[https://jobs.lever.co/tradeshift](https://jobs.lever.co/tradeshift)

Tradeshift is a global B2B platform that helps companies run more efficiently,
using cloud-based technology to improve processes like invoicing, supply chain
payments. We have mostly recently secured our Series E round at $250M and
located near the Montgomery Bart Station.

Backend Engineer: Java (with Spring & Hibernate) Frontend Engineer (multiple
teams): JavaScript, Angular, React Engineering Manager: 3-5 years of managing
a development team Product Manager: 2-4 years of PM experience for a financial
based product

Please contact: michelle.pal@tradeshift.com with your resume

------
dmai
Dgraph | Backend Engineer | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE or REMOTE

Dgraph is the world’s most advanced graph database. It is horizontally
scalable, synchronously replicated, transactional and distributed. It can do
arbitrarily deep joins, while minimizing network communication and disk seeks,
scaling well as cluster size increases. It is a low-latency, high-throughput
database, serving complex queries over multiple independent data sources in
real-time[1].

Dgraph Labs was started by ex-Google engineers and is VC funded[2]. We are a
small team of dedicated engineers with a mission to build world’s best graph
database. Nothing less excites us!

We are looking for outstanding distributed systems engineers to join our team.
As part of the team, you would be responsible for the design, architecture,
and implementation of our native and distributed open source graph database,
Dgraph.

Requirements:

* 2+ years of backend engineering experience.

* Experience developing distributed systems or databases.

* SF Bay Area, or in the same time zone (for remote).

Nice to have:

* Experience building applications in C, C++ or Go.

* Experience with concurrency and building and scaling systems.

* Bachelor's degree in Computer Science.

* Passionate about working on and contributing to Open Source.

More details: [https://dgraph.io/about](https://dgraph.io/about). Email:
join@dgraph.io.

[1] [https://github.com/dgraph-io/dgraph](https://github.com/dgraph-io/dgraph)

[2] [https://techcrunch.com/2017/12/19/dgraph-raises-3m-for-
its-o...](https://techcrunch.com/2017/12/19/dgraph-raises-3m-for-its-open-
source-distributed-graph-database-hits-1-0-release/)

------
unify_id
UnifyID | Redwood City, CA | Full-time | Onsite | Competitive |
[https://unify.id/](https://unify.id/) UnifyID is building a revolutionary
identity platform based on implicit authentication. Our solution allows people
to identify themselves in a unique way that is extremely difficult to forge or
crack. Best of all, we are doing it in a way that respects user privacy.

Latest Announcements -
[https://unify.id/press.html](https://unify.id/press.html)

\- SXSW Security & Privacy 2017 Winner \- RSA Innovation Sandbox Unanimous
2017 Winner \- TechCrunch Disrupt SF Battlefield 2016 Runner-Up \- Stanford
StartX S15

Roles:

\- Full Stack Engineer: [https://unify.id/full-stack-
application.html](https://unify.id/full-stack-application.html)

\- Machine Learner: [https://unify.id/machine-learner-
application.html](https://unify.id/machine-learner-application.html)

\- iOS Lead Engineer: [https://unify.id/iOS-
application.html](https://unify.id/iOS-application.html)

\- Android Lead Engineer: [https://unify.id/android-
application.html](https://unify.id/android-application.html)

\- Lead DevOps Engineer: [https://unify.id/careers/devops-
engineer/](https://unify.id/careers/devops-engineer/)

\- Head of Product: [https://unify.id/careers/head-of-product-
management/](https://unify.id/careers/head-of-product-management/)

Excellent team, comprehensive benefits, great light-filled office, visa
sponsorship, exciting growth, and meaningful impact at this early-stage VC
funded startup. Email: jobs@unify.id

------
connorjw
Hey everyone, we're NiceJob! (get.nicejob.co/).

We're one of of Canada's fastest growing marketing tech startups, currently
hiring for software development (remote offered), partnerships, and marketing
positions. We're also happy to help with VISAs if needed.

Some facts: -We've grown (and continue to grow) 412% since January 2018,
serving over 2000 companies across the world. We've done all this in just 2
years without any outside funding.

-All full-time staff get ownership in the company

-Competitive salaries plus bonuses

-Rapid growth into leadership roles and raises

-Incredible benefits package of 80-100% coverage with no premiums (after probation period)

-Flexible working hours (after probation period) Unlimited paid vacation (with 2 weeks enforced minimum per year)

-Great office in Downtown Vancouver (Gastown)

-Huge focus on company culture, respect, and diversity

To learn more and apply go to get.nicejob.co/careers.

------
jondauch
Mark43 | Various engineering roles | New York, NY / Charlotte, NC / Toronto |
ONSITE [https://www.mark43.com/careers/](https://www.mark43.com/careers/)

Fight crime with code

We build software that literally helps save lives. Our clients are police
departments, firefighters and EMTs.

Be a part of an awesome team in a fast-growing startup (featured on multiple
“next startups to break out” lists). Learn more here:
[https://www.mark43.com/careers/](https://www.mark43.com/careers/)

Back-end: Java ElasticSearch Kafka

Front-end: React Redux JavaScript

Hiring:

[Mid-level] Back End Engineer - NYC [Sr] Back End Engineer - Toronto [Jr] Back
End Engineer - Charlotte [Jr/Mid-Level] Dev Ops Engineer - New York [Mid-
Level] QA Associate - New York [Sr] Product Designer - New York

------
F9Teams
F9 Teams | Software Engineer | Java | Boston | Onsite (or remote with up to
80% travel for the first 3 months) |
[https://f9teams.com/](https://f9teams.com/)

F9 Teams has partnered with the U.S. Air Force to build Kessel Run, a flagship
software development organization that’s been tasked with rapidly modernizing
the way we build, deploy, scale, and run software in support of national
security operations around the globe.

\- Up to $250,000 FTE plus benefits for Principal Engineers (hiring at all
levels)

\- Focus on scale, automation, and high-availability platforms for members
around the globe

\- Introduce modern cloud best-practices to the redesign of complex, mission-
critical platforms

To apply: allyssa at f9teams dot com

or: [https://f9teams.com/#jobs](https://f9teams.com/#jobs)

------
Coaleh
DriveWorks | Manchester (closer to Warrington), UK | ONSITE or REMOTE

We are currently looking for experienced and passionate software developers to
join our team. We are looking for people that:

\- Have 4 or more years professional experience (or just done a lot of code).
Quality is more important than quantity though.

\- Are able to be a little independent of guidance and think for themselves.

\- Can solve problems and explain their solutions clearly.

\- Will be excited to join us and will fit in with the team!

We are a close-knit development team and although small, we operate all over
the world and number one in our field in configuring 3D CAD. We have some
massive and exciting opportunities ahead of us.

We are working on greenfield cloud solutions at the moment (lots of fun!).

More info at:
[http://www.driveworks.co.uk/jobs/](http://www.driveworks.co.uk/jobs/)

------
JangoSteve
Genomenon | Senior Software Developer | Ann Arbor, MI | On-site

We're building a database of genomic information, called Mastermind, that
facilitates data curation and genome interpretation for diagnosis and
treatment on the clinical side, as well as for targeted drug discovery in
phramacogenomics.

Ideally, someone with full-stack experience would provide the most flexibility
in terms of responsibility, as we're an early-stage (funded) startup. We've
generated a very large database of genomic information which many are already
finding valuable, and we are growing and have customers, but we have lofty
ambitions and a large vision for what we can accomplish.

Experience with Python, Ruby, JavaScript, and Go is helpful.

[https://www.genomenon.com](https://www.genomenon.com)

Reach out to me at schwartz@genomenon.com.

------
danamkaplan
CircleUp | Data Engineering, Machine Learning, Data Science | San Francisco,
CA | Fulltime, Onsite | [https://circleup.com](https://circleup.com)
CircleUp’s mission is to help entrepreneurs thrive by giving them the
resources and capital they need. This is accomplished with our in-house
developed platform Helio [https://medium.com/@ryancaldbeck/announcing-the-
launch-of-he...](https://medium.com/@ryancaldbeck/announcing-the-launch-of-
he..).

We are working on challenging problems in information retrieval and being able
to develop an in-depth knowledge graph of all private consumer packaged good
(CPG) companies. We are mining vast amounts of data to successfully rewrite
the rules on how private companies are evaluated.

Our primary tools are Python3, Spark, Docker, Airflow, and AWS but we are a
small Engineering/DS team and always happy to hear new and impactful ideas.

Senior Data Scientist: [https://circleup.com/job/senior-data-
scientist/](https://circleup.com/job/senior-data-scientist/)

Machine Learning Engineer: [https://circleup.com/job/machine-learning-
engineer/](https://circleup.com/job/machine-learning-engineer/)

Data Engineer: [https://circleup.com/job/software-engineer-
data/](https://circleup.com/job/software-engineer-data/)

Infrastructure Engineering Manager: [https://circleup.com/job/infrastructure-
engineering-manager/](https://circleup.com/job/infrastructure-engineering-
manager/)

And more at: [https://circleup.com/jobs/](https://circleup.com/jobs/)

Please reach out to mstockton@circleup.com for more information

------
edg-csod
Cornerstone OnDemand | Santa Monica, CA | ONSITE | Full-time

Cornerstone OnDemand helps organizations to recruit, train and manage their
people. We work with hundreds of the world’s largest companies—from Walgreens
and Starwood Hotels & Resorts to Deutsche Post DHL and Xerox—and thousands of
smaller ones to help them engage their workforces and empower their people.
Our software impacts every aspect of the employee experience, helping people
to make their best work even better – which ultimately translates into greater
business results.

Tech: AWS, C#/.NET Core, React, Typescript, Node.js

[https://cornerstone.csod.com/ux/ats/careersite/14/home?c=cor...](https://cornerstone.csod.com/ux/ats/careersite/14/home?c=cornerstone#/)

------
daveambike
Omm | Node.js Developer / Full-Stack Developer | TN/H1B VISA Welcome | On-Site
| Full-time | Baltimore, MD

Omm is looking for a senior Node.js developer in Baltimore, MD for an exciting
project. Stack used is NERP (Node, Express, React and PostgreSQL) on AWS
cloud.

You'll get to work on a challenging project with interesting stack and
technology base and brilliant people. Background in Node.js backend
development, RESTful API development is a must.

Apply here: [https://bit.ly/2ULozT5](https://bit.ly/2ULozT5)

[https://careers.ommincorp.com/recruit/ViewJob.na?digest=KQYq...](https://careers.ommincorp.com/recruit/ViewJob.na?digest=KQYqVjncpn1bWvSh5HEssUo6KMN@xQK4FzTgEQ3gkG4-&embedsource=Embed)

------
LilingLee
Two Orioles, Video Compression Engineer, New York, NY, Full time, On Site

At Two Orioles, we're building a team of video compression experts to create
the highest-quality video compression algorithms and deliver this to some of
the biggest video streaming companies in the business. We're looking for
software engineers to enhance and further develop our VP9 and AV1 video
encoders. This requires experience in C/C++. Knowledge of (x86) assembly is a
plus. Ideal candidates are familiar with or have experience with the AV1, VP9,
H264 or HEVC bitstream formats or model software and/or have experience
working on (not with) opensource video codec software (x264/5,
ffmpeg/libavcodec, libvpx/aom, etc.).

Interested in building tomorrow's video? Email me at liling.lee@twoorioles.com

------
chriscal
Octopart | New York City | Multiple Positions | Full Time | Onsite

Octopart (YC W07) is a search engine for electronic parts. Think Kayak, but
facilitating the growth of the Internet of Things (IoT). Every month, 900,000+
electrical engineers and part buyers use Octopart to find parts, research
pricing and availability, find datasheets, and select components for new
designs.

You'll be part of an entrepreneurial and supportive company whose employees
genuinely enjoy working together to overcome interesting challenges.

We use: Linux, Python, Go, MySQL, Elasticsearch, Looker, Redshift, AWS.

Open Positions: Director of Operations, Part Data * Sr. Product Designer ( UX
Designers encouraged to apply )

Contact: jobs @ octopart.com

Full position details and info to apply:
[https://octopart.com/jobs](https://octopart.com/jobs)

------
prthkms
StrideAI | Bangalore, India | Frontend, Fullstack, NLP, Devops | Full-time,
Intern | Onsite | [https://stride.ai/](https://stride.ai/)

StrideAI is a fast growing Cognitive Automation company. We work mostly with
large investment banks and insurance companies to bring efficiency and speed
to their operations. We do so by leveraging our proprietary AI platform.

To this end, we are hiring for the following profiles:

* Python Fullstack developer

* Frontend/Design

* NLP engineer

* QA automation engineer

Job perks:

\- Opportunity to work with a small cohesive team of smart people

\- We encourage our people to attend tech events, publish papers (sponsored by
the company)

\- Team outings, lunches etc

You can apply through [https://stride.ai/careers](https://stride.ai/careers)
or reach out to me directly on pratheek @ stride [dot] ai

Note: Internships are for NLP role only.

------
sflory
Lead Engineer | Remote ok | Full Time

'Out Of Office' is the app for discovering and booking beautiful workspaces.
Our mission is to help people find the spaces that best balance productivity
and happiness. We want to kill commutes, and make office space insanely
affordable and as easy as ordering an Uber.

We're a venture-backed team with 10+ years mobile and real estate experience.
We live our own product, so we have the most flexible work environment ever!

We’re looking for a lead engineer with 2+ years of backend experience. You’ll
be developing the server-side applications that power our mobile clients,
manage our booking system, and give great recommendations in our marketplace.

You’ll be our first engineering hire, and will help lay the foundations of our
business. Apply to steve@outofoffice.app

------
a13n
Canny | Full-Stack Engineer | REMOTE | Full-time |
[https://canny.io](https://canny.io)

Canny helps SaaS companies keep track of feature requests to build better
products.

* Early-stage startup, 3 person team, launched a year and a half ago

* Over 250 customers, including industry-leading companies like Flexport, Bench, and Compass

* 100% remote, founders are digital nomads (currently hacking out of Toronto)

* Bootstrapped and profitable, we are our own bosses

We're hiring a full-stack engineer to help us build Canny. You'll be working
alongside founders to make Canny more valuable to its customers and grow
faster.

Technologies: JavaScript, React, Redux, Node, Mongo, AWS

[https://jobs.canny.io/engineering/full-stack-
engineer](https://jobs.canny.io/engineering/full-stack-engineer)

------
gdeglin
OneSignal | San Mateo, CA | Full Time | ONSITE | Full Stack Dev | Senior Full
Stack Dev | Solution Architect | Distributed Systems Architect | Additional
Positions

OneSignal is a YC and SignalFire backed push notification & email platform for
mobile apps and websites. Our mission is to democratize access to great
messaging tools for all publishers. Over the last three years, we’ve grown to
deliver 4.1 billion notifications per day for 220,000 apps and websites.

Our stack includes React+Typescript for our dashboard, Ruby on Rails, Rust
(for our delivery system), Spark (for our data projects), and PostgreSQL with
12 first-party mobile SDKs.

Job Link: [https://onesignal.com/careers](https://onesignal.com/careers)

Our Team is growing and we currently have 15 open positions!

------
druml
Babylon Health | London, UK; Vancouver, BC; Austin, Texas | FULL TIME |
ONSITE, VISA |
[https://www.babylonhealth.com/](https://www.babylonhealth.com/)

Our mission is to provide an accessible and affordable health service in the
hands of every person on earth.

We are doing it by combining the ever-growing computing power of machines with
the best medical expertise of humans to create a comprehensive, immediate and
personalised health service and making it universally available.

We are currently hiring for positions in

* AI and Engineering

* Clinical Operations

* Business and Marketing

Please check the list of vacancies at [https://www.babylonhealth.com/careers-
hub/careers-hub/vacanc...](https://www.babylonhealth.com/careers-hub/careers-
hub/vacancies)

~~~
m1
Have an email address I can send my CV to?

~~~
druml
Thanks for your reply. You should be able to apply in the page. That helps us
managing applications from different candidates.

------
dmaniz
JumpCloud | Boulder, Colorado | Engineering,Support,Product,Security | Full-
Time | ONSITE|
[https://jumpcloud.com/careers/#careers](https://jumpcloud.com/careers/#careers)
Design and build the next generation of identity management and directory
software.

\- Sr. Software Engineer: Production exp w/C++, Java, Python or Node and
willingness to learn Go

\- Software Engineer in Test (SDET)- 5 yrs Go or Python ideal or exp with
multi-lang (C++, Ruby, Perl)

\- Software Engineer (OS Applications): Develop agent technology; Native
desktop devs; system-level api work

\- Senior Software Security Engineer: Serve as technical lead for
infrastructure, network and application security

\- Software Engineering Manager - SaaS Platform - exp with Agile teams in SaaS
environment

\- Engineering Manager - Systems

------
loaneco_recruit
Loan Ecosystem Online | NYC | Full-Stack Developer | Full-Time | Onsite |
100k-130k | [https://loaneco.net/](https://loaneco.net/)

Loan Ecosystem Online is a platform that is transforming the way middle market
loans are bought and sold. The platform drives efficiency into the currently
outdated middle market loan syndication process. Our current stack is Ruby on
Rails, AngularJS/Angular Hybrid, PostgreSQL, Redis, AWS and Docker. You will
be working closely alongside our founder and CEO, and be a part of the core
team that shapes the company as we grow.

Apply her [https://angel.co/l/28JSu2](https://angel.co/l/28JSu2) or email your
resume to me at neil@loaneco.net

------
teneilt
Delphix CORP. Engineering Manager SaaS SAN FRANCISCO BAY AREA - ONSITE

Delphix is fundamentally changing the dynamics of how companies manage and
consume data. Fortune 500 companies depend on the Delphix Data Platform to
achieve 100x performance boost for application acceleration, 10x faster
migration to the cloud and 10x increase in security of their most sensitive
data. With offices around the world, Delphix is comprised of some of the
brightest minds in tech, each of whom believe in the power of data to help
accelerate the pace of discovery and better the way we live.

[https://jobs.lever.co/delphix/58029925-d234-4b88-9915-3684bd...](https://jobs.lever.co/delphix/58029925-d234-4b88-9915-3684bd555d9f)

------
rahverma
Smokescreen | Software Engineer | Mumbai, India | ONSITE, REMOTE |
www.smokescreen.io

Experienced front-end/back-end engineer, adept with ReactJS and Node JS, to
work on a cutting-edge enterprise cybersecurity solution.

Our product has a very rich and interactive frontend that has involved solving
some complex and unique challenges, both on backend and frontend, and there
are new challenges yet to solve.

Experience with TypeScript or any statically typed language is a plus.
Experience with TDD is a plus. HTML/CSS and design skills are a plus.

Work with a rockstar team in a company with a 'by hackers, for hackers'
engineering culture.

Email: careers@smokescreen.io Or Apply here:
[https://www.smokescreen.io/careers/](https://www.smokescreen.io/careers/)

------
keithelder
Quicken Loans | Full-Time | Detroit, MI | ONSITE | REMOTE |
[https://quickenloans.com/](https://quickenloans.com/)

Company: Quicken Loans
[http://www.quickenloans.com](http://www.quickenloans.com)

About The Company: The nation's largest mortgage lender in the country. A pure
technology company with an award-winning culture that fosters innovative ways
to engage our clients. Mortgages are extremely complex. If you love making
complex problems simple, we'd love to talk to you!

Job Location: Remote or Onsite in Detroit, MI

Openings: Salesforce Developer (3 openings) and Salesforce App Engineer (7
openings)

Please contact "keithelder at quickenloans.com" if you'd like more information
about these opportunities.

------
twakefield
Gravitational (YC S15) | Multiple Positions | Toronto, Oakland | ONSITE REMOTE
| [https://gravitational.com](https://gravitational.com)

Gravitational builds open-core software to automate the delivery and
operations of cloud-native software across multiple locations (multi-cloud and
on-prem). We are looking for ambitious and talented people across engineering
and go-to-market (sales/marketing). Here are some of the things we have built
in the past: Mailgun[1], Vulcand[2], OnMetal [3]. And some of the things you
will help us with currently: Teleport[4], Gravity[5], Teleconsole[6].

Open positions include:

    
    
      * Fullstack engineer (React expertise a +)
      * Head of marketing (demand gen, content marketing, dev evangelism and general growth)
      * Sales Development Reps (qualifying inbound and participating in outbound campaigns for handoff to sales reps)
    

Locations: Toronto, Oakland, Remote Open positions on our about page:
[https://gravitational.com/about#jobs](https://gravitational.com/about#jobs)

Contact: jobs@gravitational.com

[1] [https://www.mailgun.com](https://www.mailgun.com)

[2] [https://github.com/vulcand/vulcand](https://github.com/vulcand/vulcand)

[3]
[https://www.rackspace.com/cloud/servers/onmetal](https://www.rackspace.com/cloud/servers/onmetal)

[4]
[https://github.com/gravitational/teleport](https://github.com/gravitational/teleport)

[5]
[https://github.com/gravitational/gravity](https://github.com/gravitational/gravity)

[6] [https://www.teleconsole.com/](https://www.teleconsole.com/)

------
promptworks
PromptWorks | Multiple positions | Philadelphia PA | ONSITE
[https://promptworks.com/](https://promptworks.com/)

We are a development shop that focuses on software craftsmanship. Our calling
is to help companies create amazing, intuitive web & mobile applications,
APIs, products, and services.

Pair programming, continuous integration & delivery, kaizen, and TDD/BDD
aren't just ideas we pay lip service to, but core practices of our day-to-day
work.

We love polyglots. We use lots of Ruby, Python, Elixir and JavaScript (mostly
React and React-Native).

Open positions:

• Senior Software Engineer • Software Engineer • Senior Front End Engineer •
UX Designer

[https://www.promptworks.com/jobs](https://www.promptworks.com/jobs)

------
swuber
Uber Special Projects | Backend, Frontend, Mobile Engineers, Product Manager |
San Francisco, CA | ONSITE

We're a small team building a new marketplace within Uber. We're looking for
talented engineers that are able to contribute across our stack (mobile, web,
backend), and a senior product manager. You'll be a key part of scaling the
team from a pilot program into a fully fledged product.

This is a fantastic opportunity to help build a product that has a tremendous
growth potential, and will affect the lives of millions of users We're still
in the late 0 -> 1 stage, and have seen great product market fit, although
we're still constantly gather customer feedback and iterating.

If you're in for a wild ride, each out to me directly at
steven.wright@uber.com.

------
thinkst
Thinkst | Cape Town, South Africa | Frontend developer | ONSITE

We make Canary ([http://canary.tools](http://canary.tools)), the best-loved
honeypot solution around. We focus on simplicity, reliability and making a
product our customers take with them when they switch companies
([https://canary.tools/love](https://canary.tools/love) has a bunch of
unsolicited views.)

Thinkst is self-funded, profitable, growing, and looking to hire a talented
frontend developer. We're in the process of switching a legacy frontend to
Vue.js, and expect the right candidate to be comfortable in taking the lead on
designing and implementing Javascript-heavy UIs.

Send us an email: hiring[at]thinkst.com

------
joeinSFO
Tally | San Francisco, CA & Vancouver, BC | Salary range: $135K - $185K +
equity | Onsite - Full-time | Multiple Positions | www.meettally.com/careers

Tally helps people overcome credit card debt. Currently at Series B with $42MM
in funding, Tally is the first automated debt manager for consumers. Tally's
vision is to automate consumers' whole financial lives, starting with
America's $1 trillion credit card debt.

-> Engineering Manager, Mobile -

We’re looking for a proactive leader to manage iOS and android development.
You will play an important role in defining product roadmap and feature
development and you’ll partner closely with engineering leadership and product
owners on strategic projects. We’re a small team (about 20 engineers total) so
it’s important that our leaders are hands on and not afraid to jump in during
crunch times.
([https://jobs.lever.co/tally/7f6ab557-f174-4e92-9fa5-583f8499...](https://jobs.lever.co/tally/7f6ab557-f174-4e92-9fa5-583f84995933))

-> iOS Engineer -

You’ll have broad ownership: strategically driving building processes,
tooling, and technical architecture. We’re a mostly Objective-C code base but
moving to swift and are excited to integrate the latest frameworks.
([https://jobs.lever.co/tally/f0a28b54-9a7d-4876-952e-6eb7c947...](https://jobs.lever.co/tally/f0a28b54-9a7d-4876-952e-6eb7c947ea01))

-> System Operations Engineer -

Tally’s System Operations team uses an infrastructure-as-code approach to
scale & manage our various environments. Core Technologies: Scala,
ElasticSearch, Postgres, Redis, Puppet, Terraform, Datadog in addition to
various AWS services such as EC2, RDS, EMR, ECS, Redshift
etc.([https://jobs.lever.co/tally/961de8b9-7ccc-4e1b-8603-5b3d5b94...](https://jobs.lever.co/tally/961de8b9-7ccc-4e1b-8603-5b3d5b94c409))

Apply directly to our Head of People: joe@meettally.com

~~~
mazatta
Are any of these an option at the Vancouver office?

------
kainosnoema
Clearbit | San Francisco, CA or Remote | FULLTIME, REMOTE |
[https://clearbit.com](https://clearbit.com)

Our mission is to build the data backbone for modern businesses. Clearbit is
built by a team with backgrounds at Stripe, Twitter, Google, and Heroku. We've
come together to transform the world of business intelligence data and build a
product companies love to use. We're VC-backed but growing with revenue.

Currently hiring across the team, but most in need of a sysops engineer with
experience in AWS and K8s:

* SysOps Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/clearbit/f29fbc8f-4a03-4a73-80fc-50389...](https://jobs.lever.co/clearbit/f29fbc8f-4a03-4a73-80fc-50389b139075)

------
maxmind
MaxMind | Site Reliability Engineer Telecommute Opportunity (U.S./Canada)|
Remote | Full Time

MaxMind (www.maxmind.com) is looking for a talented Site Reliability Engineer
(SRE) to join our Engineering team. We help protect thousands of companies
worldwide from fraud, screening over 2 billion online transactions each year,
and we provide IP intelligence data to thousands more. This work requires us
to tackle formidable challenges and we want you to help.

To view our job and apply please view this link:
[https://jobs.lever.co/maxmind/3e750661-5fbf-4c43-9724-ffcdcc...](https://jobs.lever.co/maxmind/3e750661-5fbf-4c43-9724-ffcdcc469b49?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=hackernews)

------
ydotan
Affluent | Data Engineer / Technical Product Manager | Raleigh-Durham, NC |
Full-Time, Onsite | [https://www.affluent.io](https://www.affluent.io)

Affluent is a digital marketing analytics startup. We are looking for our
first full-time, non-founder hire - a data engineer to join our data &
integrations team. This is a full-time role for an early and pivotal position
in a growing startup.

Role

• Build and lead the team responsible for mapping, developing, and maintaining
new integrations with third party marketing platforms.

• Map data from multiple sources into a common data model and create product
requirement documents for developers to build integrations.

• Design efficient data processes to handle data ingestion, cleansing,
transformation, and validation.

• Manage the integrations developers who build connectors to each integration.

• Lead the development of an automated data accuracy verification engine.

Requirements

• Very strong math and/or data analytics skills, relentless perfectionism, and
a sharp eye for detail – the ability and drive to find the missing cent hiding
in millions of dollars.

• A love for creating process and procedure with high levels of accuracy.

• Intermediate to advanced MySQL or other RDBMS programming skills.

• Experience working on analytics, data-driven workflow, or business
intelligence components of applications and technologies

• Demonstrated experience working with large and complex data sets

• Working knowledge of APIs (REST, GraphQL, SOAP, etc)

• We do not require a degree for this or any other position. Degrees are
fantastic but, if you’re a child-prodigy who built a SQL database when you
were 12 to document your Pokémon collection, please apply. That said, degrees
in Computer Science, Statistics, Analytics, Economics, or similar are all
great.

For more details, contact yonatan@affluent.io

------
jonnywhite
[https://www.tickettailor.com](https://www.tickettailor.com) | LONDON UK |
PART-TIME

We are looking for an experienced part-time React Native developer to help us
with our event check-in app.

Ideally on-site in our office in Hackney, East London.

Email jobs-at-tickettailor-dot-com

------
jayliew
TruePill (YC S17) | Software Engineer (Full-Stack Web / Front-End / Back-End )
| Full-Time | ONSITE | SF Bay Area

Hi! I'm one of the engineers on the team :)

TruePill is an API like Stripe, but for pharmacy.

[https://imgur.com/a/yeGpu4Z](https://imgur.com/a/yeGpu4Z) (screenshots of our
new web site b/c current one is not an accurate representation)

If you're interested in:

\- Being an active participant in the decision-making process of a YC company
rapidly capitalizing on an under-the-radar market opportunity

\- Applying your technical skills to a meaningful domain outside of tech
(while learning about industry insider nuances), that has real-world medical
implications

\- Being part of a small engineering team that not only measures daily active
users but also physical products shipped, revenues, and real profits

\- Being part of a small engineering team that ships not only software
products but also physical products

\- Watching how changes in your code physically impacts the operation of not
just machines but the IRL work-flow of real people (specifically, pharmacists
and technicians)

\- Hands-on shipping of product and taking ownership, end-to-end! Everything
from ideation --> coding --> customer delight (& wash-rinse-repeat)

then I'd love to hear from you!

Our stack: React, Node, GraphQL (+ Apollo), ES6, Raspberry Pi, AWS (RDS, ECS,
CloudFront, EC2), Elasticsearch, Jenkins, Rails, Python, Linux (Ubuntu),
Docker, and moar.

We have deliberately avoided press coverage around our traction, investors,
and market because we have been focused on taking over the market as quickly
as possible, but we will doing a formal and proper launch with more details
soon!

We're in the pharmacy (not pharmaceutical) space and I'm happy to elaborate
more in private for serious inquiries.

jay liew at jay liew dot com

------
daveungerer
SimplePay | Ruby on Rails Developers | Cape Town, South Africa | REMOTE

The story (skip this paragraph if you don't like stories in your job posts): I
founded and continue to run this startup. Most of the team works from our
office in South Africa. However, 7 months ago I moved to Singapore for work /
personal reasons. I used to be quite averse to the idea of remote workers, but
seeing as just about everyone will now be remote from my perspective, I
decided it's a good time to start focusing on hiring for remote work. We’ve
hired 3 remote developers so far and it’s been a great experience!

SimplePay is online payroll software for South Africa, Ireland, Singapore and
Hong Kong. Our software lets thousands of small business owners (and their
accountants) run their payrolls without headaches, so they can focus on the
challenge of building their businesses.

Do you believe most SPAs are a pile of steaming crap, but wouldn't mind
digging into Vue.js for pages that will benefit from the increased
interactivity? Do you laugh when people give up the power of PostgreSQL in
favour of data stores that don't offer any benefits for their use case? If so,
you may fit in well with our mindset. The work will include: Doing direct
integrations with banks that offer good APIs; Expanding our API for other
systems to integrate with us; Adding new features; Optimising for performance;
Integrating with government systems; Squashing bugs; Eventually, the
opportunity to do some mobile development (maybe using Flutter).

Experience: Due to our full pipeline, we can only hire developers who have a
few years of Rails experience at this time, or polyglots who at least know
Ruby. Previous experience with remote work would be a bonus - we need people
who understand the challenges and can share what they've learnt.

Location: Most of the team is in GMT+2, and I'll be in GMT+8 going forward. So
anything from GMT+2 to GMT+8 should be OK.

Please mail careers@simplepay.co.za and put "Hacker News" somewhere in the
subject. I look forward to transforming the company to being more remote-
friendly.

------
arborbio
Arbor | Software Engineer - Python | Cambridge, MA | Full-time Onsite

We're building a search engine to organize all the proteins in the world, to
discover and engineer impactful new technologies. As a software engineer in
this early-stage venture-backed startup, you will have considerable latitude
to design and build scalable data processing pipelines, and apply a wide range
of tools to leverage large amounts of in-house data.

We have an incredible team of scientists pushing the boundaries of high
throughput protein characterization in the lab, and our scientific founders
have previously founded companies now publicly traded and worth > $1B.

More details: [https://arbor.bio/careers](https://arbor.bio/careers)

------
alexstageint
Stage Intelligence | Software Engineer | Java | London | Full-time | Onsite |
£60 - 85K

We are recruiting for a Java technical lead to manage the development of our
BICO product in our central London office. BICO provides a bleeding edge AI
solution for bike share schemes, one of the first successful Smart Cities
initiatives. This year alone we have grown our customer base 600%, working
with major cities such as Paris, Helsinki, Rio and Chicago.

Our ideal candidate is a strong Java developer with experience in managing a
team.

Required skills:

x Extremely fluent in modern Java (8+)

x Experience in architecting micro-services

x Experience building using Maven and Jenkins

x Experience managing developers

Desired skills:

x Backend web frameworks (e.g. Spring Boot, Spark or DropWizard)

x Fluent with AWS services

Benefits include a generous pension and private healthcare.

stageintelligence.co.uk / recruitment@stageintelligence.co.uk

------
derefnull
Savioke | Mechanical, Software, Production and Operations Engineering | San
Jose, California | ONSITE

Savioke builds delivery robots for hospitality and logistics. Headquartered in
San Jose, California USA.

Currently hiring for roles in engineering (mechanical, and internal
software/cloud tools), operations and production (manufacturing, supply
chain). Onsite may be required depending on position, some remote may be
available.

Robotics is inherently multi-discipline. If you have wizard skills, please
reach out. I am awilson at company name .com

Website: [http://savioke.com/](http://savioke.com/)

Lever Hiring Page:
[https://jobs.lever.co/savioke.com](https://jobs.lever.co/savioke.com)

------
idolus
Squarespace | Software Engineers, SRE Database, Product Managers, Data
Science, Tech Writers, Email Marketing and more | New York, NY | Full-time |
Onsite

Come help us make the web beautiful! We’re looking for people to join the team
who are as excited as we are to help build the platform that empowers the
future generation of creators to be successful online.

Some of the perks: Full 100% health insurance coverage for you and your
family, catered lunch, unlimited vacation, 401k matching, parental leave and
more.

Senior SRE Database Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/47df3a2e1](https://grnh.se/47df3a2e1)

Senior Software Engineer, Infrastructure Backend:
[https://grnh.se/a9d2a1711](https://grnh.se/a9d2a1711) (I'm the hiring
manager)

Senior Software Engineer, Front-End:
[https://grnh.se/7a1e522d1](https://grnh.se/7a1e522d1)

Senior Software Engineer, Android:
[https://grnh.se/2e831d851](https://grnh.se/2e831d851)

Senior Software Engineer, IOS:
[https://grnh.se/d875786d1](https://grnh.se/d875786d1)

Software Engineer - Test Tools & Infrastructure:
[https://grnh.se/uve5fywc1](https://grnh.se/uve5fywc1)

Product Designer: [https://grnh.se/59ca65cb1](https://grnh.se/59ca65cb1)

Product Manager: [https://grnh.se/cb1c33591](https://grnh.se/cb1c33591)

More open positions and info can be found here (this is a general referral
link): [https://grnh.se/t56ne5qy1](https://grnh.se/t56ne5qy1)

If interested please apply through the links above. For questions reach out
at: ilustig[at]squarespace[dot]com

------
a1sops
Area 1 Security | Test Automation Engineer | Redwood City, CA | Full-time |
ONSITE |
[https://area1security.com/about/careers/](https://area1security.com/about/careers/)

Area 1 Security is looking for a Test Automation Engineer to join our growing
automation team. We stop phishing attacks - 24/7 - for some of the largest
organizations in the world, and need your help in building the most effective
anti-phishing service imaginable. Direct link to posting:
[https://jobs.lever.co/area1security/43c6a834-17c2-40de-833a-...](https://jobs.lever.co/area1security/43c6a834-17c2-40de-833a-7fb88be685b2)

------
jlam_kloudless
Kloudless | [https://kloudless.com/](https://kloudless.com/)

Jobs: Product Marketer, Account Executive, Platform Engineer, Solutions
Engineer, Software Engineer, DevOps Engineer, Engineering Manager

Full-Time, Onsite | Berkeley, CA & Taipei, Taiwan

We're a Series A SaaS company building a developer tool—a unified API—to
simplify your integration woes. With our one-to-many approach, you can easily
connect your application to 50+ software services using just our API.

We're growing rapidly and are hiring in our offices in both Berkeley, CA and
Taipei, TW - come join us!

All listings can be found here:
[https://developers.kloudless.com/careers](https://developers.kloudless.com/careers)

------
derefnull
Savioke | Mechanical, Software, Production and Operations Engineering | San
Jose, California | ONSITE

Savioke builds delivery robots for hospitality and logistics. Headquartered in
San Jose, California USA.

Currently hiring for roles in engineering (mechanical, and internal
software/cloud tools), operations and production (manufacturing, supply
chain). Onsite may be required depending on position. Friendly to visa and
interns.

Robotics is inherently multi-discipline. If you have wizard skills, please
reach out. I am awilson at company name .com

Website: [http://savioke.com/](http://savioke.com/)

Lever Hiring Page:
[https://jobs.lever.co/savioke.com](https://jobs.lever.co/savioke.com)

------
derefnull
Savioke builds delivery robots for hospitality and logistics. Headquartered in
San Jose, California USA.

Currently hiring for roles in engineering (mechanical, and internal
software/cloud tools), operations and production (manufacturing, supply
chain). Onsite may be required depending on position. Friendly to visa and
interns.

Robotics is inherently multi-discipline. If you have wizard skills in a few of
these areas, please reach out: software, hardware, electronics, mechanical,
building, embedded, communicating, quality, other?

Website: [http://savioke.com/](http://savioke.com/)

Lever Hiring Page:
[https://jobs.lever.co/savioke.com](https://jobs.lever.co/savioke.com)

------
sebastianlinden
Scope | Stockholm | Full-time | Developer

Scope is a search-engine that makes it easy for brands to find influencers.
Our mission is to make influencer search accessible to all brands worldwide.

Why us

\- New product with fast growing revenue.

\- Small team, engaged customers.

\- We like to go away for a week now and then to work together in a completely
new location somewhere in the world.

You

\- want to be part of creating something new and build the global standard for
influencer search.

\- understand trade-offs, value pragmatism over idealism.

\- might like neural networks, talk about space or sing.

\- might just like building a kick-ass search engine.

Salary: Yes

Equity possibilities: Yes. Meritocrazy ftw.

Apply in 2-3min: [https://scopeapp.io/jobs](https://scopeapp.io/jobs)

More info here: [https://scopeapp.io/product](https://scopeapp.io/product)

------
pfarrell
Cursor | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite

At Cursor, we're bringing collaboration to the world of data analytics. We've
built a query tool and infrastructure to discreetly capture, organize, and
share analyst's work. Our tech stack is a mix of cutting edge and battle-
tested frameworks. On the horizon, we have cool projects in search, SCM,
messaging, and containers.

* looking for curious and creative software and infrastructure engineers

* small, feisty, seed-funded startup moving towards a Series A this winter

* few steps from the Montgomery St. BART station.

check us out at [https://cursor.com](https://cursor.com), TechCrunch:
[https://tcrn.ch/2MIMaDv](https://tcrn.ch/2MIMaDv)

join.us@cursor.com

------
manukall
Steady | Berlin | Full Stack Elixir Developer | Full-time | ONSITE We are
looking for developers who want to write Elixir code at Steady. Join us in
Berlin and help empower independent media makers. Find out more at steady-
media-jobs.personio.de/job/96567.

------
PL_Founder
PriceLabs | Full-stack developer | Chicago, IL | ONSITE | 70k-95k

PriceLabs is a Revenue Management service for vacation and short-term rental
industry. We're a fast growing software-as-a-service used by thousands of
customers around the world, and are looking for someone who can contribute in
a meaningful way towards building and scaling our product.

You'd be one of the first engineers, working on our product to take it to next
level. The full job description is at [https://angel.co/pricelabs-
co/jobs/345833-software-engineer-...](https://angel.co/pricelabs-
co/jobs/345833-software-engineer-senior-junior)

Our stack: Ruby, Python, MySQL, Linux

Any questions? Email me founders@pricelabs.co

------
slvrspoon
Abine - the online privacy company | REMOTE or BOSTON, MA | PART Time or Full
Time | Web application and Full Stack Developers |
[https://www.abine.com/](https://www.abine.com/)

We are a small company focused on making better online privacy easy.

We make two products. Blur is a password manager with support for creating
alias email addresses, phone numbers, and credit card numbers. DeleteMe is a
service for removing private information from data broker sites.

We're looking for strong web application and full-stack developers who are
interested in making a difference in the fight for privacy. We are profitable,
have been doing this for years, and have millions of users.

Please contact us at jobs at getabine dotcom.

------
dickfickling
Dave.com | Experienced Full Stack & Front end Engineers | Los Angeles, CA |
Onsite only, relocation available | Full time

Dave.com is building products banks won't to improve our customers' financial
lives. We've built a mobile app that predicts your "lowest balance until
payday" and offers a zero-interest paycheck advance as an alternative to
paying an overdraft fee.

In the last year, we've grown from 10,000 users to 1,000,000 and 12 employees
to 40. We're well funded, cash flow positive, and growing quickly.

We're looking for engineers to work on all parts of our stack (buzzwords
include: Typescript, Node, React Native, MySQL, and Google Cloud). If you're
interested, please email me directly: dick@dave.com

------
andyfleming
Peachjar | Senior Full-Stack Engineer (Javascript), Senior Front-End Engineer
(React.js) | San Diego, CA | Full-time, ONSITE

Hey! Come join Peachjar. We are helping schools connect parents to their
community so their children have a better future. We pioneered the shift to a
cloud based flyer distribution, and today we’re delivering the next generation
of mobile and cloud technologies that help school districts revolutionize the
way they deliver information to parents.

Keywords: Frontend: React, ES6+, Apollo, GraphQL, Redux, Babel, Webpack
Backend: Node.js, TypeScript, Express, Apollo, NATS, Kafka, Postgres, Redis

Apply at:
[https://www.peachjar.com/careers.html](https://www.peachjar.com/careers.html)

------
jnpatel
Wildfire | Software Engineers | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE |
[https://www.getwildfire.com/](https://www.getwildfire.com/)

Wildfire (YC S17) is an social consumer news app where users post about local
events (campus safety, parties, celebrity sightings, and more) to notify the
people right around them instantly. We are a 4-person startup of recent UC
Berkeley grads backed by YC and several top Silicon Valley venture capital
firms.

We're looking for people excited to join our early engineering team - for
mobile and full-stack roles.

[https://angel.co/wildfireapp](https://angel.co/wildfireapp)

Send me an email at jay@wildfireapp.io if you'd like to chat!

------
derefnull
Savioke | Mechanical, Software, Production and Operations Engineering | San
Jose, California | ONSITE REMOTE

Savioke builds delivery robots for hospitality and logistics. Headquartered in
San Jose, California USA.

Currently hiring for roles in engineering (mechanical, and internal
software/cloud tools), operations and production (manufacturing, supply
chain). Onsite may be required depending on position, some remote may be
available.

Robotics is inherently multi-discipline. If you have wizard skills, please
reach out

Website: [http://savioke.com/](http://savioke.com/)

Lever Hiring Page:
[https://jobs.lever.co/savioke.com](https://jobs.lever.co/savioke.com)

------
jjpferg
CoinDesk | New York, NY | Frontend, Backend, FullStack | Onsite, Full-Time |
[https://www.coindesk.com](https://www.coindesk.com)

CoinDesk is the number one website in the hyper-growth world of blockchain &
digital assets. We’re committed to helping people understand the broader
blockchain ecosystem through our highly trafficked digital media site, our
data products, and our highly attended event series, Consensus.

We’re hiring for the following roles:

Sr. Frontend Engineer: [https://angel.co/coindesk/jobs/456185-sr-frontend-
engineer](https://angel.co/coindesk/jobs/456185-sr-frontend-engineer) \- You
will drive the frontend architecture of a new digital media experience seen by
millions of people every month.

Sr. Data Systems Engineer: [https://angel.co/coindesk/jobs/407391-senior-
software-engine...](https://angel.co/coindesk/jobs/407391-senior-software-
engineer-data-systems) \- You will build out data pipelines that ingest a
variety of heterogenous data related to the cryptocurrency ecosystem, as well
API’s to serve that data to power rich digital media experiences and the
broader development community.

Full Stack Developer: [https://angel.co/coindesk/jobs/259060-full-stack-
developer](https://angel.co/coindesk/jobs/259060-full-stack-developer) \-
Perfect role for a a developer with a few years of experience that wants to
accelerate their professional experience across our services and platforms
working on our digital media infrastructure and features.

Tech Stack: React / Redux / Express / node.js / docker / aws / elastic search
/ Kafka

Perks : Happy, Humble, Honest and Hungry colleagues, top-notch healthcare,
four weeks vacation, regular team events, competitive salaries. We’re
profitable and growing.

You can apply directly or e-mail me at parker@coindesk.com to learn more.

------
imsofuture
DigitalOcean | NYC | REMOTE | Sr Engineer: Platform Core

My team, Platform Core is hiring a Sr Engineer. Our team develops an internal
PaaS based on Kubernetes, and operates the underlying infrastructure. Lots of
fun and interesting stuff to do: we run over a thousand different services on
our platform, and are constantly evolving it to expose new features and make
operations simpler and better for the whole engineering org. The work is a
healthy mix of operations (chef, docker, linux, kubernetes) and development
(golang). Ops experience is a big plus for background, but the work is heavier
on development.

Actual job post: [https://grnh.se/ae902dc11](https://grnh.se/ae902dc11)

------
ben-clubhouse
Clubhouse | Software Engineers and Product Designers | New York, NY | Remote |
Full-time

Clubhouse combines a simple, modern UI with enterprise-grade tools, allowing
technology companies to plan and manage their projects effectively, visualize
progress across the organization, and define deadlines and milestones based
upon data and predictive modeling.

If you understand the pain of working with existing project management tools
and want to help us make something approximately one million times better than
what’s out there then we want to hear from you!

Stack: Clojure, Datomic, JavaScript, React.js, Graph QL, Jest

Can work remotely or from our office in New York, NY!

[https://clubhouse.io/careers](https://clubhouse.io/careers)

------
jcowienh
DeepMacro | New York City | Devops, Data Science | Full-Time | ONSITE |
[https://angel.co/deepmacro-1/jobs](https://angel.co/deepmacro-1/jobs)

DeepMacro provides early, independent assessment of economic conditions across
the developed and emerging world, using information gathered from novel
Internet sources. Our clients include some of the world's most recognizable
hedge funds and asset managers.

If you are a detail-oriented Python developer, comfortable supporting
production applications in the AWS environment, and curious about the
interaction of macroeconomics and financial markets, we'd love to meet you.

Contact: URL above, or drop us a line: jobs at deepmacro.com

------
Erem
INSTRUMENTAL | INFRASTRUCTURE ENGINEER | Bay Area, CA (Palo Alto) | Full-time,
Onsite | instrumental.com

As an infrastructure engineer at Instrumental you will own and scale a
distributed linux compute fleet that delivers bleeding edge AI tools to
factory floors all over the world, improving the quality of consumer
electronics and other physical goods wherever they are made.

If this problem interests you, and you have background as a devops, linux
sysadmin, or SRE then don't be shy and apply here!

[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/instrumentalai/view/...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/instrumentalai/view/P_AAAAAACAAE5JaDs2kNN1K_)

------
jhalt
Elastic | Anywhere | Remote

Elastic is hiring remote engineers [1] for multiple teams including
Elasticsearch, Cloud, Kibana, Beats, APM, ML, Swiftype, InfoSec and DevRel. We
work on teams that are globally distributed, and our customers are everywhere
as well, by industry and location. Our company is growing fast, but we're
still maintaining an amazing culture [2] with great employees that are a joy
to work alongside.

Check us out:

1:
[https://www.elastic.co/about/careers#engineering](https://www.elastic.co/about/careers#engineering)

2: [https://www.elastic.co/about/our-source-
code](https://www.elastic.co/about/our-source-code)

------
EngageDC
Engage | WordPress/PHP Full Stack Developer | Alexandria, Virginia | Full Time
| Onsite

Engage, a full-service digital agency based in Alexandria, VA (outside of
Washington DC) is looking to hire a mid-level full stack PHP developer who is
proficient in WordPress. You'll need at least two years of experience in a web
development role to meet the qualifications, but we're not opposed to hiring a
prodigy.

Details and application process available here:
[https://engagedc.theresumator.com/apply/pjtER7dRfx](https://engagedc.theresumator.com/apply/pjtER7dRfx)
[https://enga.ge/](https://enga.ge/)

------
jbergknoff
Rival | Multiple roles | Los Angeles | Remote | Full-time |
[https://rival.co](https://rival.co)

Rival is building the operating system for the world's biggest venues.
Ticketing is just one aspect of our platform, and by managing the inventory
and truly digitizing the ticket by linking access to biometrics, we will be
able to drive commerce, intelligence about fans, and enhanced security.

We have extraordinary engineers, PMs, and designers from the best technology
companies in the world, who are working together to solve the many challenges
of bringing millions of fans together for the music and sports events that
they love. With investment from Andreessen, Upfront, sports teams from every
major league in the US, and the leaders of Instagram, Twitter, Slack, and
Stripe, we have the financial runway to build this platform the right way,
from the ground up. We have revenue on the horizon and our first clients will
be going live next year.

Our stack is mostly Python 3 and ES6+/TypeScript/React Native backed by AWS
Lambda, Fargate, Kinesis, SQS, Aurora, and Dynamo. We're heavy AWS users with
all infrastructure managed by Terraform. Local development and CI use Docker
extensively. We're interested in engineers with expertise in these or similar
technologies, or with background in distributed systems in general. We're
especially interested if you're also passionate about building things, enjoy
continuing to learn and grow, value open communication, and strong
collaboration.

This is the opportunity you have been waiting for - hard engineering problems
to solve; the conditions to move quickly and do your best work; to push
yourself while having impact; to work with other exceptional people; and the
chance to be a part of the early team that is building the technology platform
that will change an industry.

Read more and apply via [https://rival.co](https://rival.co), or fast-track
your application by completing the short CTF starting at
[https://hacker.rival.rocks](https://hacker.rival.rocks).

------
derefnull
Savioke | Mechanical, Software, Production and Operations Engineering | San
Jose, California | ONSITE VISA INTERN

Savioke builds delivery robots for hospitality and logistics. Headquartered in
San Jose, California USA.

Currently hiring for roles in engineering (mechanical, and internal
software/cloud tools), operations and production (manufacturing, supply
chain). Onsite may be required depending on position. Friendly to visa and
interns.

Robotics is inherently multi-discipline. If you have wizard skills, please
reach out

Website: [http://savioke.com/](http://savioke.com/)

Lever Hiring Page:
[https://jobs.lever.co/savioke.com](https://jobs.lever.co/savioke.com)

~~~
nravic
Who do I reach out to if I have wizard skills?

~~~
derefnull
Hi Navric, you can reach out to me. I am an engineer here -- email is awilson
at savioke

------
okouame
GSK - Senior DevOps Engineer (ONSITE, London, UK) & Senior Security Engineer
(REMOTE/ONSITE, Europe Only)

www.gsk.com - Pharma Tech - London, United Kingdom

Our group is a new and growing team of passionate thinkers and makers, a
independent group set within one of the largest pharmaceuticals in the world.
We're exploring new ways of using our technology to provide life-saving
medicines to the people who really need them, using open and transparent
methods, with passionate people with low ego who are eager to learn.

For both roles (DevOps and Security) the focus is on Kubernetes and cloud-
native services across Azure and GCP.

I lead the Systems Engineering team, reach out to me directly if you're
interested, contact details in my profile.

------
liangzan
Propine Capital | Blockchain Engineers | Singapore | Visa, Onsite | Full-time,
Salary + Options

Propine Capital is a fintech startup based in Singapore. We were incubated at
Entrepreneur First(www.joinef.com) in Singapore, completed our Demo day in mid
July, and obtained substantial seed funding from institutional VCs. We are
building infrastructure for institutions to manage their digital assets(cryto-
currencies).

We are looking for Blockchain Engineers to build our dApps.

The Blockchain engineers will be working on our decentralised application
which talks to the various cryptocurrencies, handling transactions securely
and writing smart contracts + protocols.

If you want to join an early stage startup in Singapore, do contact us at
zan@propinecapital.com.

------
mattbooy
Phantom | Python Developer, Front End Developer, Analyst | London, UK |
ONSITE, Full-Time | [https://phantom.land](https://phantom.land)

Phantom is a creative agency based in London and Auckland. We are always on
the lookout for amazing talent and currently have vacancies for mid/senior
python engineers, mid/senior front end developers and a data
analyst/strategist in our London office.

A small sample of the technologies, languages and frameworks we use include
Angular, Three.js, Unity, GCP, ES6, Django and Flask. Some recent projects
we've worked on include a Cardboard VR Experience for Google
([https://phantom.land/work/petra-vr](https://phantom.land/work/petra-vr)), a
name generator for Judas Priest ([https://phantom.land/work/judas-
priest](https://phantom.land/work/judas-priest)), Market Finder
([https://phantom.land/work/market-finder](https://phantom.land/work/market-
finder)) and an interactive piece for the TATE Modern featuring music by Sigur
Rós ([https://phantom.land/work/states-of-
matter/](https://phantom.land/work/states-of-matter/)).

No matter what the role, we love Phantoms to be involved in everything from
strategy to delivery, working collaboratively with the entire agency to find
unique solutions to some amazing briefs. To help facilitate this we have our
own bar in the office and the cupboards are always stocked with snacks and
treats. Most importantly we have an awesome development and creative team in
place and are looking for more like-minded people who will keep pushing the
agency forward.

Please check out our site
([https://phantom.land/jobs](https://phantom.land/jobs)) for more info on the
current jobs available. Alternatively send matt@phntms.com an email directly
with your CV and any relevant information. Would love to see any recent or
personal projects in your email.

------
sloankev
Zensurance | Several Developer Roles | Toronto, ON | ONSITE

Zensurance is disrupting the commercial insurance industry in Canada. We're
looking for front/backend devs (React/Node) and UI devs (Tailwindcss, styled-
components). We offer competitive compensation packages based on
skill/experience.

We're solving complex problems to manage the complexity that arises with
different carriers, coverages, industries, and unique business operations. We
are backed by a large insurance carrier and are growing quickly. We believe in
employee autonomy, experimentation, informal engineering standards and
knowledge sharing. Send us your resume, or even better, some code, and join
our team!

Contact: kevin [at] zensurance.com

------
janbernhart
Optiver | systems / application / reliability engineer | Fill-time Onsite |
Amsterdam | Visa sponsored

Optiver is an algorithmic trading firm. Our infrastructure is a combination of
vastly distributed systems, with high-performance computing and low-latency
trading algorithms on one hand and high-throughput dataflows on the other. We
evolve our systems on a daily basis. Your responsibilities include setting up,
tweaking, optimizing and monitoring the different software and hardware
components manually, as well as developing tools to make these activities less
labour intensive and more consistent.

Keywords: Unix | Linux | Python | Well-developed analytical skills | Stress
resistance.

Contact janbernhart -AT- optiver.com

------
jasoncartwright
Potato | Bristol, UK | ONSITE | Programme Lead

Potato are a lead partner on a large scale, multi-year digital project to
create a state of the art, immersive experience based around an iconic and
globally recognised entertainment brand. We're hire a Programme Lead to take
overall responsibility for the programme delivery

[https://p.ota.to/jobs/programme-lead-
bristol/](https://p.ota.to/jobs/programme-lead-bristol/)

Other roles include Senior Django Developer in Bristol, London and San
Francisco - and a variety of UX, Scrum Master Designer positions in SF.

[https://p.ota.to/jobs/](https://p.ota.to/jobs/)

------
matt_kennedy
Mantra Health | Head of Product | Full Stack Engineer | Frontend Engineer |
Onsite | New York City | Full Time

Mantra is building the first fully vertical digital clinic for mental health.
We’re located in the heart of New York City. We’re starting by building DTC
ecommerce, telehealth diagnosis, and a mobile app to help manage symptoms &
side-effects but have much more planned. We’re backed by a group of leading US
and European institutional investors & hiring a product lead & first
developers.

We are are in the early days of product development. You will play a key part
in defining our product roadmap and tech stack. Onsite only.

Send resume/CV and quick blurb on your background to matt (at) getmantra.co

------
lerouxt
Disney Streaming | Data Engineer (Senior and Junior) | Full Time | NYC

BAMTech (now Disney Streaming) is hiring data engineers in NYC to build out
the Disney+ data platform.

Tech Stack: AWS, EMR, Spark, Spark Streaming, Python, Snowflake, Kinesis,
Kafka

Apply here: [https://jobs.disneycareers.com/job/new-york/data-
engineer/39...](https://jobs.disneycareers.com/job/new-york/data-
engineer/391/9162478) [https://jobs.disneycareers.com/job/new-york/sr-data-
engineer...](https://jobs.disneycareers.com/job/new-york/sr-data-
engineer/391/9641158)

------
germanstartup
Unnamed Yet | CTO | Germany, Hamburg or Berlin | Full-Time | ONSITE | 10%
equity

Use your chance to design a product from scratch. I am searching for a CTO who
wants to be a part of building an App that will change the whole restaurant
industry. We already have over 200 restaurants as partner and funds are on its
way. We will start in Q1/2019 on technical green grass.

You would...

* Work for an extraordinary life-work-balance and a fair, market-driven compensation* Have the chance to build a product from day one and disrupt a whole industry

* Be responsible for building the app (currently the plan is to build it together with a brilliant app development agency. I am curious about your opinion)

* Hire your own tech team, take responsibility for your team and the product

* Work in a team of young, passionate individuals that want to change the world

We…

* Care for personal skills and want to benefit from your knowledge

* Believe in flexibility instead of 40h/week

* Live a feedback, non-bullshit-speak culture

* Honour error-making instead of unconsciousness

* Are building a real team where on-site activity is needed nevertheless we will have homeoffice policies.

Interview process: virtual session(s) with CEO; on-site beer and pizza with
CEO; work out your own contract as you will be the first person you will hire
for your tech team;)

Contact me: whoishiringyc@gmail.com (if you are german, application in german
is absolutely fine)

Avoid the confidence gap and reach out to me without bullshit-speak. I am
interested in… _a brief introduction of you as a person._ what projects did
you work on in the past? References are really appreciated. _what experiences
do you have in the app industry?_ what companies did you work for? _why do you
think you are the right person to build a tech team /app from scratch? _which
programming languages are you capable of?

Take the chance. Apply. Everything else, we can discuss later on.

------
phiar
Phiar is developing the first AI-driven, Augmented Reality navigation app for
driving, to revolutionize how people experience and navigate the world! We
just recently announced our Seed round, co-led by top-tier funds that include
Norwest and Mayfield, featured on TechCrunch:
[https://tcrn.ch/2TQHATu](https://tcrn.ch/2TQHATu)

We are currently looking for SLAM Computer Vision Engineer and experienced iOS
developer [https://www.phiar.net/#careers](https://www.phiar.net/#careers),
would love to talk to you if you're a talented engineer looking into the AI/AR
space!

------
x_maras
Radient | Groningen, Netherlands | ONSITE | Product Owner |
[https://radient.io](https://radient.io)

Radient is an early stage technology startup from The Netherlands, founded
June 2018. We create new and innovative ways for people to enjoy their content
by focusing on audio.

We are looking for a product owner to help us strengthen and evolve our
product vision and strategy.

Check out our job description on github and apply.
[https://github.com/radient/open-
positions/blob/master/jobs/p...](https://github.com/radient/open-
positions/blob/master/jobs/product-owner.md)

------
mtweak
Bitfusion | Staff Engineer, full-time | Austin | Onsite

Bitfusion is an Austin, TX and a Bay Area company developing advanced
virtualization technologies for the most compute-intensive applications
delivering automatic acceleration and efficiency on any infrastructure.
Bitfusion is looking for talent to drive market success by building readily
deployable software solutions that redefine computing and unleash the power of
heterogeneous computing to end users.

We are looking for an extremely talented systems programmer with excellent
C/C++ skills, deep algorithms and data structures knowledge, and strong
familiarity with Linux operating system internals and driver development.

You should have a BS, MS, or PhD in Computer Science, Computer Engineering or
equivalent. Top-notch communication skills are essential. Strong problem
solving skills and out of the box thinking are a must. Experience with network
programming, GPU programming (CUDA and OpenCL) is highly desired. Must work
well in a fast paced team of talented, motivated, and coworkers. Working
closely without our core engineering team in Austin, TX is highly preferred,
though remote work may be possible depending on qualifications.

Must Haves * Excellent understanding of algorithms and data structures theory
with practical application * Good experience in C/C++, multi-threaded software
development, distributed systems * Strong understanding of optimization,
memory management, concurrency and multithreading * Experience with
development on Linux and related tools: gcc, gdb, git * Should be able to pick
up any new programming language quickly

Nice to Haves * Experience with CUDA or OpenCL programming * Experience
working on high speed networking (e.g. IB, DPDK) * Familiarity with one or
more performance profilers such as: VTune, XPerf, gprof, etc. * Knowledge of
GPU and CPU architectures * Knowledge of at least one scripting language
(Python, Perl, Ruby, Shell scripting) * Experience with software performance
analysis, optimization and low-level programming

We are an equal opportunity employer. Subsidized health, dental, vision, and
relocation provided. Relocation to Austin, TX highly desired.

------
cxmcc
Lime (Previously Limebike) | Software Engineer / Fullstack / Mobile / Security
Engineer / Data Scientist / Data Engineer / Data Analyst / Infrastructure /
DevOps / SRE | FULL-TIME/INTERNS/VISA | SAN FRANCISCO, CA | REDWOOD CITY, CA |
ONSITE About Us [https://www.li.me](https://www.li.me) Lime is a technology
company that focuses on last-mile transportation.

Tech Stack: Ruby on Rails, Kubernetes, AWS, Java, Golang, React.js, MySQL,
Snowflake. [https://stackshare.io/lime/lime](https://stackshare.io/lime/lime)

~~~
ProjoDev
Very interested in internship. Where could I apply and learn more?

------
pmradiusai
Radius AI | Backend Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time | Onsite |
radiusai.com

RadiusAI is an early-stage startup that is helping brick & mortar retailers
provide a level of experience that surpasses online experiences through AI and
video analytics.

Our backend tech stack includes both cloud and edge computing. We process
video data with deep learning models in Python at the edge to generate real-
time data for our app. We also run big data technologies in the cloud such as
Spark and Snowflake to generate analytics for clients.

Apply here [https://radius-ai.workable.com/j/50DFBBD92C](https://radius-
ai.workable.com/j/50DFBBD92C)

------
psmcareers
Paper Street Media | Miami, FL | Full Stack Developer | Full Time | Onsite

Paper Street Media, LLC is a successful, web based adult entertainment video
on demand network, located in the heart of Downtown, Miami. We're looking for
several developers to work on high traffic applications using Node,
React/Redux.

Future position will be available for site reliability
engineer/devops/infrastructure (currently unlisted but feel free to email your
resume to be considered)

See all open positions, general email address for resumes, and to apply
online:
[https://paperstreetmedia.workable.com/](https://paperstreetmedia.workable.com/)

------
chloe-
GitLab | Engineering and Non-Engineering Roles | Remote Only | Full-time |
[https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/](https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/)

We're currently hiring engineers, product managers, sales development
representatives, strategic sales leaders, management and director level
positions, and more; see
[https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/](https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/).

We're a remote only company so everyone can participate and contribute
equally. GitLab Community Edition is an open-source Ruby on Rails project with
over 1000 contributors.

~~~
jetsnoc
GitLab declines applications very quickly without any detail. I of course
understand that their may be some department of labor politics involved "Don't
tell the applicant the reason" but it sure is disappointing. My advice? Be
careful with the apply with LinkedIn button. It probably makes the application
look ridiculous and unworthy of a decent reply.

~~~
chloe-
Thanks for your comment!

I apologize if you had a poor experience and were quickly declined. Input like
this is invaluable to us so that we are able to improve our candidate
experience for everyone.

Unfortunately we're not able to give feedback to every applicant, as we
receive hundreds of applications each day. We always let applicants know if we
won't be moving forward, and our goal is to one day be able to give feedback
to everyone.

Thankfully, our applicant tracking system, Greenhouse, integrates really well
with LinkedIn and shows us applicants' full LinkedIn profiles.

------
Plated
Plated | New York, NYC | Full-time | Onsite & Remote

Plated is a food technology company delivering chef-designed premium meal-
kits. Plated personalizes dinners for people who are passionate about food
while also provides a seamless digital experience across multiple platforms.
Take a look at our careers page!
[https://www.plated.com/careers](https://www.plated.com/careers)

We are looking for:

Senior Software Engineer, Operations Tools

Software Engineer, Operations Tools

iOS Engineer

Senior Product Designer, Culinary & Operations Tools

Senior Product Designer, Consumer

Our team is solving big-picture problems in a collaborative, data-driven
environment we’ve built together—and we’re looking for the best people to join
us.

------
builditdigital
Buildit @ Wipro Digital | Multiple Roles | Germany, India, Ireland, Poland,
UK, US | Full-Time | ONSITE |
[https://buildit.wiprodigital.com](https://buildit.wiprodigital.com)

Buildit is a high-end technology consultancy organisation. We partner with our
clients to design and build innovative products. We tend to work with very
large, enterprise-level companies. Our offices are in Asia, Europe, and the
US.

We are looking for:

\- API Engineers

\- Creative Technologist

\- DevOps Engineers

\- Front End Engineers

\- Full Stack Engineers

\- Java Developers

\- Lead Front End Engineers

\- Lead Platform Engineers

\- Platform Engineers

\- Senior Backend Engineers

\- Senior Java Developers

You can apply online here:
[https://buildit.wiprodigital.com/careers/](https://buildit.wiprodigital.com/careers/)

------
teohm
Black Tangent | Senior Full-Stack Rails Developer | Singapore or REMOTE
Southeast Asia | [https://blacktangent.com](https://blacktangent.com)

We build enterprise solutions for telcos using agile engineering processes.
You can work remotely from Southeast Asia or relocate to SG.

If you are interested in agile development, evolving enterprise Rails, Domain-
Driven Design, GraphQL, React, Network Automation integration, Job-To-Be-Done
(JTBD) with stable competitive pay, read more and contact us at
[https://blacktangent.com/careers/](https://blacktangent.com/careers/)

------
TDMLB101
Disney Streaming Services | New York, NY | Software Engineer: Marketing Tech
Engineering| Full time

The Marketing Tech Engineering team is responsible for powering all marketing
initiatives for Disney Streaming Services, including ESPN+ and Disney+. We
develop and leverage software to make sure Disney Streaming Services marketing
teams are able to grow and retain customers both domestically and
internationally.

You'll be working with a team that pushes the envelope of serverless computing
using services and technology like AWS Lambda, DynamoDB, Kinesis Streams and
Firehose, Glue and Spark. Experience with Java, building microservices, stream
processing and ETL preferred.

PM me to apply.

~~~
vonmoltke
> PM me to apply

HN doesn't have PMs.

------
egonschiele
Etsy | ONSITE in San Francisco | Software Engineers | Full-time

I'm hiring engineers for my team at Etsy. We're the international team.

We have a really interesting product challenge -- how to make Etsy better for
our international buyers and sellers.

* product engineer roles

* good learning environment for people with less experience

* lots of growth potential for senior folks, our team is growing and we need leaders

* diverse team (> 50% female)

* link to job posting: [https://www.etsy.com/careers/job/88a4cada-fd25-4a12-b190-d4f...](https://www.etsy.com/careers/job/88a4cada-fd25-4a12-b190-d4fe2101f877)

I'm the engineering manager for the team -- send me your resume at
adit@etsy.com!

~~~
eenenmo
Are you hiring juniors?

------
beekay
Spring Discovery | Data Scientist / Applied ML | Full-Time | SF Bay Area |
ONSITE

Spring Discovery is applying machine learning to accelerate the discovery of
therapies for aging and its many related diseases. Aging is the single
greatest risk factor for the most detrimental diseases — by understanding and
treating the biological damage accumulated as we age, we can find powerful new
therapies for fighting disease and living healthier, longer lives.

Over the past few decades, an unignorable amount of evidence has piled up from
the best labs in the world that this is possible [1]. But translating the
science to real therapies has been challenging in a field that has
historically struggled to experiment quickly. Here’s more on our mission and
approach: [https://medium.com/spring-discovery/accelerating-the-
discove...](https://medium.com/spring-discovery/accelerating-the-discovery-of-
therapies-for-aging-and-its-related-diseases-7c6a2109189f)

We have deep support from top-notch investors, including General Catalyst,
First Round, Laura Deming's Longevity Fund, Felicis, Sam Altman, and more. And
our advisory board includes both world leaders in aging research and senior
pharma execs.

We have the beginnings of a great data pipeline (already several TB of rich
biological data collected specifically for ML purposes) and are in the process
of building out our own automated lab to scale things up even more. We’re
looking to add to our early team with experienced data scientists or applied
ML engineers who would enjoy working on things ranging from data
infrastructure to modelling to statistical analysis of large datasets. Yes,
you belong even if you don't have a bio background — we're a cross-functional
team. (Although of course biology experience is a plus).

If this sounds interesting to you, head on over to
[https://www.springdisc.com/#careers](https://www.springdisc.com/#careers) or
email me directly at benkomalo+hn@springdisc.com.

[1] [https://ldeming.com/longevityfaq](https://ldeming.com/longevityfaq)

------
jph
Omniex.io | San Francisco & Santa Monica | Full-Time | Onsite

[https://omniex.io](https://omniex.io)

Omniex is unlocking crypto: we're a fintech crypto startup building a complete
front-to-back solution for institutions trading crypto-assets.

We are growing fast and hiring for front end (React & Javascript), back end
(C++ & python), product management (UI & financial data viz), quality
assurance (Jest, Selenium).

See AngelList [https://angel.co/omniex/jobs](https://angel.co/omniex/jobs)

I'm happy to answer questions and share more about our goals -- Joel Henderson
(jhenderson@omniex.io)

------
lana0296
Dia&Co | NYC, LA, or Remote (US only) | Remote-OK |
[https://www.dia.com](https://www.dia.com)

Dia&Co is the leading personalized styling service for women who wear sizes
14+. Our business meets a profound need, and we are on a mission to
democratize fashion — not only by providing easy access to quality clothing,
but also by building an inclusive community of women who use fashion to
celebrate their bodies.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/dia&co](https://www.keyvalues.com/dia&co)

Here are some of our open positions:

* Director of Engineering: [https://www.dia.com/careers/job?gh_jid=711199&gh_src=eshew45...](https://www.dia.com/careers/job?gh_jid=711199&gh_src=eshew45o1)

* Lead Software Engineer: [https://www.dia.com/careers/job?gh_jid=985020&gh_src=eshew45...](https://www.dia.com/careers/job?gh_jid=985020&gh_src=eshew45o1)

* Lead Software Engineer, Consumer (frontend heavy): [https://grnh.se/dbe99a971](https://grnh.se/dbe99a971)

* Senior Software Engineer: [https://www.dia.com/careers/job?gh_jid=226476&gh_src=eshew45...](https://www.dia.com/careers/job?gh_jid=226476&gh_src=eshew45o1)

* Software Engineer: [https://www.dia.com/careers/job?gh_jid=613338&gh_src=eshew45...](https://www.dia.com/careers/job?gh_jid=613338&gh_src=eshew45o1)

* Senior Project Manager: [https://grnh.se/e08b73d71](https://grnh.se/e08b73d71)

Tech Stack: Engineering: Ruby on Rails, React, Node, Postgresql, ElasticSearch
Data: Python + Go, Docker, AWS services (e.g. Kinesis, Lambda, ECS, Fargate…)

------
LogicX
DNSFilter | DevOps Engineer | REMOTE (within 6 hours of EST)| Full Time |
[https://www.dnsfilter.com/about/careers/](https://www.dnsfilter.com/about/careers/)

DNSFilter provides cloud-based threat protection and content filtering via
DNS.

I'm CTO and currently manage over 100 servers around the globe; but am looking
to hand off this role and have a big backlog of improvements. So this roll
will continue to work closely with me as we improve performance monitoring,
scale, and improve CI/CD, dev, and production environments.

You can find more details about the role on our website and apply there.

------
dirtyaura
Oura Health | Senior Backend Developer | Helsinki, Finland | Full-Time |
Onsite

Oura is looking for multiple positions in Helsinki, Finland, including

\- Senior backend Developer (Python)

\- DevOps Engineer

\- Data Engineer

\- Data Scientist

\- Visual UI designer

Oura helps people to enable their full potential by improving their sleep.

Oura ring is an unique product in which design, technology and science meet,
and our multidisciplinary team includes designers, developers, data
scientists, storytellers and behaviour change experts. We are growing fast and
already have passionate users from over 100 countries.

Both the Oura ring and the Oura app have won the Red Dot Design Award.

[https://ouraring.com/careers/](https://ouraring.com/careers/)

------
DataMind
AMEX |New York/ Sunrise, FL /Phoenix | Mid-Level and Senior Full Stack Java
Engineers.

Its an exciting time for AMEX as we are generating a new team to work
alongside the R&D Division who are going to be the heart of innovation from -
new disruptive payment systems, advanced analytics methods and exciting new
wearables.

We are exclusively hiring full stack developers to work in the mobile
engineering team. Giving exposure to Cloud, IOT and Machine Learning.

The candidate must be a US/Greencard Holder who is incredibly passionate about
new development as this is all greenfield work.

If interested - apply with resume and salary expectations to
jack.foster@orbisconsultants.com

------
mat-ampyx
Ampyx Power | Embedded SW Engineer | The Hague, The Netherlands | ONSITE

We are an international and multi-disciplinary team developing an Airborne
Wind Energy System (AWES) that can access powerful wind at high altitude using
tethered unmanned aircraft. Check our website for technical details:
[https://www.ampyxpower.com/](https://www.ampyxpower.com/)

Keywords: C, POSIX, RTOS, ARM Cortex-M, Qt5.

Job description & application:
[https://ampyxpowerjobs.recruitee.com/o/software-
engineer](https://ampyxpowerjobs.recruitee.com/o/software-engineer)

------
seanwbren
MakerDAO | | SF, New York, Europe, Worldwide | ONSITE |
[https://makerdao.com/careers](https://makerdao.com/careers)

MakerDAO has created a decentralized (because it's on Ethereum) and trustless
(because no persons control funds, immutable code does) system of crypto-
collaterized loans and a token called Dai that is soft-pegged to the US
dollar. We've been on mainnet since last December, and growing very quickly
all around the world.

Check out makerdao.com/careers for positions and mention HN in your email. If
you fit a role not listed there, please still email careers@ and we can talk.

~~~
throwaway394
What does ONSITE mean? Your site doesn't specify any concrete locations for
your offices, especially in Europe. Do you consider REMOTE applicants?

------
websirnik
RELAYTO/ | Software Engineers, UI/UX Designer | London, UK | FULLTIME, ONSITE

RELAYTO/ helps brands with sales & marketing content by enabling the creation
and distribution of smart, interactive documents. Simple and powerful way to
gain attention, deliver information, close deals and monitor your audience
engagement along the way.

You'll be working directly with founders and will have access to the world-
class company advisors [http://rla.to/advisors](http://rla.to/advisors)

Apply: [https://relayto.com/careers](https://relayto.com/careers)

------
knockdata
Knock.com | Front-end, Data/Platform backend | Remote (in continental US) |
[https://www.knock.com/jobs](https://www.knock.com/jobs)

We are hiring a front-end (React) engineer and a senior backend/data (Golang,
Spark, Python) engineer to help build out product for our home trade-in
platform.

Knock is an online home trade-in platform that uses data science to price
homes accurately, technology to sell them quickly and a dedicated team of
professionals to guide you every step of the way. Our aim is to make trading
in your home as easy as trading in your car.

See our website or email jobs at knock dot com.

------
PeiTechnology
Pei | Austin, TX | Full-Time | ONSITE |
[https://getpei.com/](https://getpei.com/)

Pei is pushing the boundaries of finance by making cashback even more
rewarding. Through mobile application, Pei has provides automatic retailer
cashback in bitcoin or cash on existing debit and credit cards. We’re looking
for passionate team members to help make peoples finances more empowering.

Who we're hiring: \- Product Designer \- Growth Marketing Manager \- Backend
Developer

Interested? Apply here:
[https://angel.co/getpei/jobs](https://angel.co/getpei/jobs)

------
ceava
Samasource | VP of Engineering | San Francisco (remote considered)|
[https://www.samasource.org](https://www.samasource.org) | Samasource is a
successful social enterprise offering training data services to the leaders in
artificial intelligence and machine learning. Our vision is to connect people
living in poverty around the world to dignified digital work.

Apply: [https://samasource.applytojob.com/apply/DPKh5o1QvI/Vice-
Pres...](https://samasource.applytojob.com/apply/DPKh5o1QvI/Vice-President-Of-
Engineering)

------
tetron
Curoverse (a Veritas Genetics company) | Boston, MA or REMOTE |
[https://curoverse.com/about](https://curoverse.com/about)

Veritas Genetics is at the cutting edge of direct to consumer whole genome
sequencing. Come work on the open source Arvados
([https://arvados.org/](https://arvados.org/)) platform for cloud-based
management of petabytes of genomic data and bioinformatics workflows. Our key
technologies include Go, Python, Ruby, TypeScript, Common Workflow Language
(CWL), Docker. No biology background needed.

------
derefnull
Savioke | Engineering | San Jose, CA | ONSITE

Savioke builds delivery robots for hospitality and logistics. Headquartered in
San Jose, California USA.

Currently hiring for roles in engineering (mechanical, and internal
software/cloud tools), operations and production. Friendly to visa and
interns.

Robotics is inherently multi-discipline. If you have wizard skills, please
reach out. I am awilson at company name dot com

Website: [http://savioke.com/](http://savioke.com/) Lever Hiring Page:
[https://jobs.lever.co/savioke.com](https://jobs.lever.co/savioke.com)

------
bkgs
Grab | Backend, Mobile, Frontend |
[https://grab.careers](https://grab.careers) Singapore, Ho Chi Minh City,
Bangalore, Beijing, Seattle, Kuala Lumpur ONSITE, VISA

Grab is more than just the leading ride-hailing app in Southeast Asia. We use
data and technology to improve everything from transportation to payments and
logistics across Southeast Asia.

Working with governments, drivers, passengers and charities, we aim to unlock
the true potential of the region by solving the problems that hinder progress.
If you share our vision of Driving Southeast Asia Forward, apply to join our
team today.

------
vicpara
Nakhoda ([http://nakhoda.ai](http://nakhoda.ai)) | London, UK | Senior NLP
Scientist | Fulltime , ONSITE

Nakhoda is a boutique tech start-up backed by the Magic Circle law firm
Linklaters. We combine legal expertise and cutting-edge technologies to solve
complex legal problems.

We hire senior, ambitious developers that strive to make money by solving hard
problems.
[https://talent.stackoverflow.com/employer/jobs/300905/listin...](https://talent.stackoverflow.com/employer/jobs/300905/listing?r=Other)

------
erranteme
Profitap | Full-Stack Developer | Eindhoven, The Netherlands | Onsite,
Fulltime | www.profitap.com

Our hardware and software engineers develop cutting edge network monitoring
equipment and network analysis software. We are looking for an experienced
Full-Stack Developer that will support our team of engineers in creating the
best network monitoring equipment on the market.

We offer a great work environment on the High Tech Campus in Eindhoven. If you
are interested more information are available at
[https://www.profitap.com/careers/](https://www.profitap.com/careers/)

------
botswana99
DataKitchen | Boston/Cambridge, MA, ONSITE full-time | Multiple Positions in
Engineering, Customer Success |
[http://www.datakitchen.io/](http://www.datakitchen.io/)

Due to customer growth (not a cool investor pitch deck), we are adding six+
positions to our team:

    
    
      'Senior/Principal Software Engineer
      'Site Reliability Engineer
      'Software Engineer in Test
      'Data Engineer
    

[https://www.datakitchen.io/company.html#hiring](https://www.datakitchen.io/company.html#hiring)

------
jsmeaton
Kogan.com | Full Stack Developers, Front End Engineers, Back End Engineers |
Full Time | Melbourne, Australia | ONSITE |
[https://careers.kogan.com/software-devs-
engineering/](https://careers.kogan.com/software-devs-engineering/)

Kogan.com is a pioneer of Australia's online retail industry and Australia’s
largest pureplay online retailer. Our software engineering team have end-to-
end responsibility from idea to launch for all kogan.com built apps -
including Kogan.com and dicksmith.com.au as well as purchasing optimisation
and other internal applications. We see our high volume, large scale apps as
an exciting opportunity for innovation and revolution - both in technology and
business. We welcome new technologies, ideas and ways of working.

To give you an idea on our stack we use Python and Django on the backend;
React on the frontend and tools/technologies such as: Elasticsearch, AWS,
Trello, Docker, Postgres, Redis and eClaire (our open-source Trello card
printer for our physical wall
[https://github.com/kogan/eClaire](https://github.com/kogan/eClaire)). We run
an Agile practice - adhering to our processes and refining them through
retros.

Check out what some of our engineers have written:
[https://devblog.kogan.com/](https://devblog.kogan.com/)

Our careers page has a pretty good rundown on our team and hiring process:
[https://careers.kogan.com/software-devs-
engineering/](https://careers.kogan.com/software-devs-engineering/) Our in
person interview is generally focused on debugging a python script or
javascript on a laptop, with full access to google/docs/tools you prefer. We
want you to succeed. We're interested in how you get there.

If you've got any specific questions about our team or process I'll be happy
to answer below.

We're looking for juniors, seniors, and everything in between. If you’d like
to apply, send an email to dev.jobs@kogan.com with the subject line beginning
with "HN: " and some content about who you are.

~~~
brackenburyn
Are you able to sponsor a work visa?

~~~
jsmeaton
Typically not - but for an outstanding candidate we'd certainly consider it!

------
vldr
GUTS Tickets | Medior/Senior frontend developer | Amsterdam, The Netherlands |
ONSITE €40k-€65k p.a. depending on experience, part-time/full-time, SARS plan
available.

GUTS Tickets is a ticketing platform & service that puts an end to disgraceful
secondary ticket prices and ticket fraud. We prefer onsite team-members at the
moment. We're located at the top floor of Pakhuis de Zwijger, in Amsterdam
with a beautiful view over the water and inner city.

GUTS is looking for a senior VueJS frontend developer to extend our frontend
team.

Our (current) tech-stack:

Backend: Python / Django / REST API / Golang

Blockchain: Ethereum / Solidity / Crypto

Frontend: Vue.js / React Native

We're looking for anyone who does & loves any of the following. Overlapping
skills or full-stack is a big plus:

Frontend JS development (senior): JavaScript, Vue.js, Tests, HTML,
CSS/SASS/PostCSS

As a senior frontend developer your responsibility will be to guide
junior/medior frontenders, reviewing code, making architectural choices,
writing efficient (fast, compact but above al correct) code and
discussing/planning new features/functionalities for our ticket app, dashboard
app and mobile apps.

Competitive salary based on experience: part-time or full-time is negotiable.
ESOP (SARS) or token plan are negotiable. Employee-based conference, hardware
and training budget is available.

Perks: PS4 Pro and 4K TV gaming-battles, ping-pong tournaments, Friday-
afternoon bbq/drinks on roof terrace (looking over Amsterdam), company wide
boardgame nights, an international, diverse and highly motivated team, meetups
& lightning talks, access to "fill in whatever you want" events & conferences.

Got GUTS? Join our team and send your CV to jobs (at) guts.tickets (soliciting
is NOT appreciated).

Check out [https://guts.tickets/jobs](https://guts.tickets/jobs) and
[https://guts.tickets](https://guts.tickets) for more info.

------
jamescryer
Principal Frontend Engineer | London, UK | ONSITE | FULL TIME

Huddle is looking for an experienced UI focused engineer to provide technical
leadership for the frontend web team. Working mostly with React.js SPA, this
is a fantastic role for a Senior Frontend/UI developer to take on more
technical stakeholder responsibilities. Huddle have some ambitious plans for
2019, and this is an exciting opportunity to be part of that journey in a key
role.
[https://huddle.workable.com/j/336CE0D65B](https://huddle.workable.com/j/336CE0D65B)

------
dawidloubser
PlayVS | Senior engineers (front-end, back-end, full-stack) | Santa Monica, CS
| Full-time | Onsite

The official high school esports league platform -

We work with game publishers and high school governing bodies to build and
operate sanctioned leagues across the country. The challenges we solve on a
daily basis are exciting and relevant. We’re looking for top talent to help us
create the world’s first full-stack sports platform.

React, Redux, Ramda, Node.js, Web sockets, Redis.

[https://www.playvs.com/careers](https://www.playvs.com/careers) or send your
resume and examples of your work to: careers@playvs.com

------
jchallis
Lucence Diagnostics | Singapore | Software Engineer | ONSITE

Lucence is a fast-growing genomic medicine company that invent advanced cancer
diagnostics to change the way cancer is detected and treated. We specialize in
building powerful diagnostic tests for cancers common in Asia.

Keywords: Angular/React/Vue, Java, python, golang, HTML, CSS, JavaScript,
MySQL, PostgreSQL

How to Apply: Email your CV to hr at lucencedx.com and tell us in 100 words
why you think you would be a fit for our position.

More information here:
[https://www.lucencedx.com/careers/](https://www.lucencedx.com/careers/)

------
navibuz
Mendix is looking for lots of software engineers in our office in Rotterdam,
the Netherlands. We are building the world's leading low code platform and
recently were acquired by German manufacturing giant Siemens.

We are not building projects for clients, we actually building a general
purpose platform that can be used to build any kind of applications.

Current tech stack: React, Typescript, C#, Scala, Go, AWS, Cloud Foundry and
lots of another fun tech.

Take a look if there is anything for you here: [https://www.mendix.com/job-
openings/](https://www.mendix.com/job-openings/)

------
haskellandchill
Even Financial ([https://evenfinancial.com](https://evenfinancial.com)) | Data
Science Intern | NYC | Onsite

Hi, I'm looking for a Data Science intern starting January. No specific
experience required but you should have an interest in statistics and machine
learning algorithms. I'll be managing you and having you mostly do manual grid
search over the parameter space for a couple different models on our funded
loan dataset. I prefer we use R over Python. Please email me your brief
CV/resume sandy@evenfinancial.com. The position is paid or for credit.

------
Xealth
Xealth | Software Engineer | Javascript / Node.js | Seattle | Onsite |
[https://xealth.io/](https://xealth.io/)

To apply: ed.pedini at xealth dot io

or: [https://xealth.io/careers.html](https://xealth.io/careers.html)

Xealth enables healthcare teams to order digital content and services as
easily as they do medications today. Patients can then access these digital
health prescriptions from the provider's portal, so that they can actively
manage their health. We just announced a partnership with Amazon, read it on
Geekwire!

------
darango
Gemini Exchange! The next generation digital asset platform.

Gemini is a licensed digital asset exchange and custodian. Customers are able
to buy, sell, and store digital assets in a regulated, secure, and compliant
manner on our exchange as we support Bitcoin, Litecoin, ZCash, Ether & now
Bitcoin Cash!

We're looking for several types of engineers to join our team based in NYC or
Portland, Oregon!

Software Engineers Exchange Engineers Data Engineers Front End Engineers and
more!

Check out our careers page here for more info:
[https://gemini.com/careers/](https://gemini.com/careers/)

------
ssalazar
Output | Los Angeles | Full-Time | ONSITE

Audio Software Architect

Output, a Los Angeles-based company developing innovative software that
inspires the world’s greatest creators, is seeking an Audio Software
Architect. The Audio Software Architect will take a key role in architecting
and developing Output’s music creation and audio processing software.

[https://output.com/](https://output.com/)

[https://output.freshteam.com/jobs/wrCDNh6pvWdQ/audio-
softwar...](https://output.freshteam.com/jobs/wrCDNh6pvWdQ/audio-software-
architect)

------
hendiatris
Global Parametrics | Spatial Database Architect | Lexington, KY or Savannah,
GA / Remote | Full-time | globalparametrics.com

I work for this company and we need someone who is motivated by working on
difficult scientific and computing infrastructure problems. To work for Global
Parametrics is a chance to work on helping low and middle income countries
become more resilient to natural disasters. Many companies talk about how they
are improving people's lives – here's a chance to actually do it.

Here is the job post:

We are seeking a database architect for maintaining a large and growing
repository of geophysical scientific data (50TB). The bulk of the data
consists of

* Global Climate Data

* Numerical weather forecasting models (GCMs)

* Seismic and Earthquake events

* Hurricane storm tracks

This data must be updated daily and organized for consumption by scientists
through consistent data access layers and APIs. Experience with large
scientific datasets is preferred, and suggest that you highlight this
experience compared to large transactional databases.

Specific Responsibilities:

* Responsibility for creating an optimized database architecture for efficient delivery

* Maintaining and updating the database with new data sets

* Refine and automate regular data harvesting processes

* Refine DB queries and indexes to speed performance

* Expertise in SQL and NoSQL environments

Environment:

The candidate will work largely independently, but also collaboratively with
other code developers in an agile development framework. Results are
prioritized over process. This senior position will report directly the to the
chief technical officer.

Global Parametrics (GP) offers innovative resilience solutions in emerging
economies impacted by natural disasters. GP is a for-profit social venture,
with government backing from the UK and Germany.

Email careers@globalparametrics.com with your CV, a brief explanation of who
you are, and a summary of your relevant technical experience to apply.

------
seibelj
Circle | Boston, New York City (NYC), SF, Hong Kong, London, Dublin | Full
time, on site | Engineering, Finance, Compliance, Talent, Software engineers
of all types, CX / support, Product

[https://circle.careers/en/](https://circle.careers/en/)

Circle Internet Financial is modernizing finance using the blockchain. We
launched USDC with Coinbase, operate Poloniex, run one of the largest OTC
crypto desks in the world, and are generally deep in real-world solutions
using blockchain and cryptocurrencies. We are hiring for practically
everything.

------
DangerousYams
Tonk Tonk Games - Austin, TX, ONSITE, VISA

We are game and film veterans, united by a passion for learning and problem-
solving, in order to build truly novel experiences for our players. Our
culture is built around empathy - for each other and our players. If you want
to be empowered to push the envelope and create games that delight like no
other, come join our team!

Our game: [https://youtu.be/AEllLy5GAyI](https://youtu.be/AEllLy5GAyI)

Roles:

Senior Product Manager

Senior Multiplayer Engineer

Senior Backend Engineer

Unity Developer

Technical Artist

Dev QA Engineer

Apply here: [https://www.tonktonk.com/#jobs](https://www.tonktonk.com/#jobs)

------
rfsn-alex
REFERSION | NEW YORK, NY | PHP DEVELOPER | FULL-TIME | ONSITE

Profitable and have never raised any money. A company built by developers and
people who love tech. We are a small, empowered, self-motivated team that can
do big things. Our server stacks run PHP, MySQL, GraphQL, Serverless
functions, React.js, ElastiCache, and others. If you're an intelligent
developer who believes in doing what is best for the product, you'll love our
team.

APPLY AT:
[https://refersion.workable.com/jobs/884773](https://refersion.workable.com/jobs/884773)

------
joelg236
Servall | Calgary, Canada | Web Developer | Onsite | Full-time

We are a custom software development company that has built a brand around our
core product, PatronScan - the most widely used ID scanning software in
Canada, USA, UK and Australia. We have been growing very quickly over the last
few years, and are looking for talented developers to help us keep pushing
forwards.

We're looking for frontend developers who are self-driven, creative, and
forward thinking.

Stack: React / React Native / Electron / TypeScript / Docker / Gitlab / Koa /
Rust / ...

Get in contact with us through hr@servalldev.com

------
stephenq
LocateAI | Software Engineers | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE, FULL TIME

LocateAI is changing the way retailers think about opening new stores. We are
building a platform for predicting the future success of a store using big
data and machine learning. We use hundreds of thousands of data points to help
national brands with their growth strategy. We're hiring for full-stack and
back-end engineers.

Full job posting: [https://angel.co/locateai/jobs/229663-software-
engineer](https://angel.co/locateai/jobs/229663-software-engineer)

------
balousek
Carta (formerly eShares) | ONSITE | Full-time |
[https://carta.com](https://carta.com) | NYC - New York, NY , SF - San
Francisco , PA - Palo Alto, CA , SEA - Seattle, WA

Carta is building the network graph of asset ownership. We help 7,000+
privately and publicly held companies track who owns what. We're growing
rapidly and are hiring across the board.

\---------------------------------------------

Senior+ full stack engineers

\---------------------------------------------

Required:

* 4+ years professional software development experience

* Experience writing unit tests

Nice-to-have:

* Experience with Python and Django

* Experience with React

Drop a note to robert.balousek+dec18 [at] carta [dot] com for more info.

------
scottbell
Frontend and Backend Engineers | Traclabs | Procedure Automation | Houston, TX
| Full-time | Remote or Onsite | traclabs.com/join/

Traclabs is a dynamic and rapidly growing software company that is currently
seeking Frontend and Backend Software Developers to join our team. The stack
is Node - Java - MySQL - Redis - Vue.js - AWS. Our software helps humans
execute procedures on complicated hardware - from spaceships to assembly
lines. We are hiring for both onsite and remote work in the US. If interested
apply at traclabs.com/join/ or email me at scott@traclabs.com

------
kosmodiah
IDAGIO | Backend Engineer Search | Berlin | Full-Time | Onsite |
[https://www.idagio.com](https://www.idagio.com)

We are looking for a Senior Backend Engineer with a strong background in
Search to join our marvelous Product-Backend team: a group of people with a
shared interest in scalability, modern workflows, sharp tools, and clear
communication. [https://idagio-jobs.personio.de/job/96959](https://idagio-
jobs.personio.de/job/96959) // mail to: jobs@idagio.com

------
inglor
Testim.io | Senior Frontend Engineer | Tel Aviv, Full-Time | On Site

Testim.io is a well funded startup located in Tel Aviv and San Francisco. We
are the fastest growing provider of autonomous testing using machine learning
solutions with hundreds of companies across 15 countries. Our platform
supports engineering teams who are developing some of the most complex
software that is used by millions of people everyday.

We are looking for a Senior Fullstack/Frontend Developer to join a uniquely
strong team!

As a member of the team, you will be focusing on the user interface of our web
app but also implement end-to-end features which include the Node.js backend.
Testim is a highly technological product, so we’re looking for tech
evangelists to join us and bring the new generation of automation tool to the
world!

WHY YOU'LL LOVE THIS JOB

You will be challenged to push your development skills to the limits by
researching and using new technologies, APIs and frameworks. You will work
with cutting edge web and mobile technologies, in the highest levels. Work
with a proven technical team to deploy your code to production daily. Be
rewarded for your hard work with a competitive salary, stock options, benefits
and all the coffee and beer you can drink. Get in at the ground level to help
influence the culture of the company.

REQUIREMENTS AND SKILLS

4+ years of experience in developing modern web apps using a framework
(Angular preferred). You’re a frontend rockstar, keep yourself constantly
updated and love every minute of it. Javascript experience, including concept
like asynchronous programming, ES6, OOP and Design Patterns. HTML/CSS
experience, including concepts like layout, specificity and cross browser
compatibility. Pixel perfect implementations. Ability to write high-
performance, reusable code for UI components. 1+ years working with Backend
Javascript (Node.js) and databases (MongoDB, MySQL, Redis). Know how to take
responsibility and a sense of ownership over the quality of the created
product, even if it’s not your own code. A team player, highly motivated,
quick learner and independent with minimal guidance and instructions.

Feel free to contact me about this at benji@testim.io or benjamingr@gmail.com

------
i3rdna
Thunderhead | Mobile QA Engineer | Manchester, NH, US | Full-time | ONSITE or
REMOTE | [https://www.thunderhead.com/](https://www.thunderhead.com/)

We are looking for a talented QA Engineer, eager to learn mobile, who’s
passionate about building and delivering enterprise-grade product solutions
for Android.

About you: You know how to write JUnit or automation tests using Java or
Kotlin. You know or are interested in learning how to write UI tests using the
Android Espresso testing framework.

Interested to find out more? Email me: apop [at] thunderhead [dot] com

------
warpsprung
John Deere | Senior Embedded Software Engineers | Silvis, IL; Waterloo, IA;
Ankeny, IA; Dubuque, IA; Fargo, ND and Cary, NC | Full-time | Relocation,
Competitive pay, big yearly bonus, healthcare and 401k matching

Farming, Forestry & Construction at John Deere means High Tech, High
Precision, Automation & Autonomous Systems. Join our growing agile teams!

Learn more at [https://jobs.deere.com/job/Waterloo-Senior-Software-
Engineer...](https://jobs.deere.com/job/Waterloo-Senior-Software-Engineer-
IA-50613-8000/432558400)

------
vaughnd
Senior Java software developer | Amsterdam | REMOTE | FULL TIME

Wizenoze is looking for an experienced Java software developer for remote work
within 2hrs of Amsterdam time zone. You'll get to work with interesting tech,
difficult challenges, and brilliant people. Background in RESTful services,
Spring, SQL/JPA, Elasticsearch, AWS, etc. beneficial.

[https://www.wizenoze.com/2018/12/13/senior-java-software-
dev...](https://www.wizenoze.com/2018/12/13/senior-java-software-developer/)

------
rchoi
Namely | Senior Software Engineer | New York, NY | Onsite

Namely’s mission is to help mid-sized companies build a better workplace.
We’re an HR, payroll, and benefits platform that provides the technology,
data, and support that HR professionals need and employees love to use. We're
seeking Senior Software Engineers to join our growing team in New York City +
our primary focus is to hire smart and motivated engineers that are eager to
learn!

Apply here: [https://www.namely.com/careers/](https://www.namely.com/careers/)

------
wojtczyk
Velodyne LiDAR | SE, ME | Full-time | ONSITE | San Jose

We are looking for a:

\- Software Engineer _with_ hardware integration / robotics experience (C/C++
& python)

\- Mechanical Engineer _with_ Solidworks and industrial automation expertise

to join our Automation and Robotics team.

Independent thinkers and problem solvers.

If interested, please send an email with your resume to Martin Wojtczyk
<mwojtczyk@velodyne.com>

 _We build the world 's best lidar sensors for self-driving cars, robots, and
drones:_

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W3ELziPYn5k](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W3ELziPYn5k)

------
sriprasanna
CurrencyFair | Backend and Frontend engineer | Dublin, Ireland

CurrencyFair is an online peer-to-peer currency exchange marketplace. We
recently secured €20 million funding for our Asian expansion.

We are looking for Back-end engineers, our backend stack includes Java and
PHP. Expertise in one and willingness to work on other is mandatory.

Please see the detailed job description here.
[https://my.hirehive.io/currencyfair](https://my.hirehive.io/currencyfair)

Feel free to apply through the link or you can send me your directly at
sprasanna at currencyfair dot com

------
mooreds
Culture Foundry | Polyglot PHP Developer |
[https://www.culturefoundry.com/careers/](https://www.culturefoundry.com/careers/)
| 100% REMOTE (US timezones)

Culture Foundry connects the world with beautiful technology. We are a digital
agency that does strategy, design, development and hosting for a variety of
clients. We're looking for seniors and junior developers to help us build
websites and web applications. We primarily use PHP and JS (vue) but also work
in rails and golang if appropriate.

------
survios1
Survios | Full Stack Engineer | Culver City, CA | On Site
[https://www.survios.com](https://www.survios.com) | Full-Time |

Survios is at the forefront of VR game development and is pioneering the
future of immersive technologies. Since inception, we have taken a holistic
approach to virtual reality innovation, developing software, and games hand-
in-hand to take VR to places that no one has dreamed possible.

Survios is constantly pushing the boundaries of VR, and we are looking for a
Mid/Senior Full Stack Engineer to architect and develop VR related products.

Responsibilities: Design and build scalable systems using industry best
practices and process. Gather requirements to design and implement features
and experiments. Participate in code and design reviews to maintain and ensure
high quality coding standard and practices. Collaborate with your peers and
cross-project teams such as Project Managers, UI/UX designers, Graphic
Designers, and QA. Participate in technical design discussions to assist with
architecting new systems for features.

Requirements: 2+ years experience as a Full Stack Engineer. Extensive
knowledge of JavaScript, HTML5 and CSS. Knowledge of client-side rendering
libraries like Vue.js Strong back-end experience with MVC like frameworks such
as Django or Ruby on Rails. Understanding of relational database systems and
schema design. Understanding of fundamental design principles behind a
scalable application. Experience with automated integration and unit testing
with Jasmine, PhantomJS, or other related technologies. Excellent problem-
solving and collaboration skills.

Pluses: Localization/Internationalization Management of hosting environment,
including database administration, scaling an application to support load
changes, and continuous integration/deployment. Experience with other
languages such as Python, Go, C#. Experience with Twitter’s Bootstrap or
Zurb’s Foundation. Extensive PostgreSQL experience. Extensive AWS experience.
Strong understanding of version control systems such as Perforce, Git, and/or
Subversion.

You can apply directly via the website but feel free to get in touch with me
directly (drew [dot] greeley [at] survios [dot] com) if you have any
questions. Happy to chat!

------
Runtastic
DATA ARCHITECT (Location: Linz/Austria) == ONSITE | VISA ==

RUNTASTIC

We believe in supporting people to improve their fitness and overall health.
With more than 220 million downloads of our apps and 115 million registered
users on Runtastic.com, we face unusual and fascinating challenges everyday.

YOUR MISSION

As part of our Data Engineering team you will be responsible for evolving our
data platform and making use of the treasury of data. In this unique role you
will be:

\--Leading the design & development of our data architecture and data
pipelines

\--Exploring future-proof solutions for our data platform in our fast-paced
environment

\--Developing and aligning our company-wide data platform strategy with all
stakeholders and ensuring its execution

\--Working closely together with our Data Engineers, Data Scientists,
Infrastructure team, and various stakeholders from different departments

\--Supporting and educating product development teams in all data-related
aspects

\--Evaluating the latest technological enhancements that fit our use cases

YOUR PROFILE

\--3-5 years of experience in software engineering, ideally in data
engineering

\--Degree in Business Informatics, Computer Science, or a related field
(university or higher technical institute)

\--Advanced programming skills in at least one language (i.e. Python, Java,
C#)

\--Ability to convert complex business systems and requirements into technical
concepts and solutions

\--Preferably, professional experience using Hadoop, Spark, Flume, MS SQL
Server, other databases

\--Technology enthusiast and visionary with a strong proactive mindset

\--Excellent English skills, German is a plus

Apply now:
[https://runtastic.jobbase.io/job/u0rczchf](https://runtastic.jobbase.io/job/u0rczchf)

And here’s the fine print: The minimum salary is EUR 40,572 gross per year.
But that is certainly the very least we can do for you. Your actual offer
depends on your skill set and experience.

------
secureailabs
Senior Software Architect | Full Time | Cambridge, MA | ONSITE

Secure AI Labs (SAIL) has built and patented a new secure analytics platform
that allows healthcare and life science companies to share valuable, sensitive
data while maintaining ownership and privacy. SAIL is building a securely
accessible network that integrates with existing data silos. Machine learning
models are able to be trained and run through the network on isolated data
sets.

We combine (i) secure computation technology with (ii) decentralized machine
learning to increase the accuracy and speed of analytics for patients and
healthcare providers. SAIL's customers are training algorithms on encrypted
health records and encrypted drug libraries, ensuring data ownership and
privacy without compromising the computational speed and accuracy necessary
for medical research.

We’re a pre-seed startup with 3 major pilots underway, so this role has high
potential for growth within the company. We’re looking for an engineer who
will (i) help architect our platform for longevity and robustness, (ii) manage
our other engineers as we implement features, and (iii) bring fresh eyes to
any security vulnerabilities we should protect against. Qualified candidates
should have at least 5 years of experience managing, developing, and
maintaining platform development. Hardware experience is a plus! A strong
knowledge of relational databases, C, distributed networks, and
security/cryptography/encryption.

Experience/Education:

* BS degree in Computer Science or a similar technical field of study or equivalent practical experience

* 4+ years of software development experience

* Managing teams between 3-10 software engineers

* Background in health is a plus!

With deep expertise in at least 2 of the following:

* Distributed systems; networked systems

* Operating systems; kernel/firmware

* Machine learning systems

* Security and/or applied cryptography

* App/dApp development

If you're interested, send an email to "careers [at] secureailabs [dot] com"
with "HN" somewhere in the subject.

------
adambeamery
Beamery are hiring for a Lead Backend engineer in London who will be hands on
as well as serving a managerial role over a team. You will be using cutting
edge technology to deliver projects. You must have previously led software
engineering teams in a project capacity and ideally direct report management
Check out - [https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/215911/lead-nodejs-
engineer-t...](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/215911/lead-nodejs-engineer-to-
help-build-our-beamery)

------
sdbrady
Fact Labs | Founding Engineer | San Francisco and New York (NYC) | Onsite or
Remote (US only) | Full Time

Building models in spreadsheets is broken. Spreadsheet models break down when
you alter them, modularize them, or add more collaborators. Analysts in
banking, investment management, and operations have gotten by with
spreadsheets but not without enormous time and effort spent hacking around
their many limitations. Fact Labs has developed a more powerful, more
collaborative modeling paradigm that is inspired by logic programming and
applied ontology yet is still accessible to sophisticated but non-programmer
analysts. We are a small, funded, early-stage team with significant domain
experience with our target customers. The team previously worked together on a
distributed search and data management startup and sold the company a few
years back.

What we are looking for:

Fast, deliberate learners eager to translate concept into practice OR
experienced hands ready to take significant design ownership

Strong computer science fundamentals, including algorithms and data structures

Experience with one of the following through professional, academic, or
personal work:

\- Database design and implementation (query processing/planning,
database/storage engines)

\- Language design and implementation (parser generators, interpreters,
virtual machines, compilers)

\- Logic programming (Prolog, Datalog, SAT/SMT solvers, etc.)

\- Optimization (constraint satisfaction, combinatorial optimization, linear
programming, etc.)

Language experience: C / Rust

Self-starting attitude with strong communication skills (especially written)

The modeling experience we’re building is unlike anything out there. If you
believe that spreadsheets are not the last word in end-user programming, reach
out to us (stephen [at] fac.tt) and tell us a little about yourself (bio,
resume, or LinkedIn). We’d love to hear from you and show you what we’ve been
up to!

[https://angel.co/fact-labs/jobs/404135-founding-software-
eng...](https://angel.co/fact-labs/jobs/404135-founding-software-engineer)

------
jor-el
Gemalto | Software Engineer | Singapore | C Developer for iOS Platform | Full
Time | Visa/Relocation

Position: C developer for iOS platform

Gemalto provides mobile platform solutions to various industries, including
governments and banks, across the globe.

This role is very specific to C developers who have a good understanding of
the iOS platform, and have a past experience in writing secure code.

For more details:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/995878745/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/995878745/)

------
jlava
HyreCar | Los Angeles | Mid/Senior Javascript Engineer | Full Time | Onsite

We're a young LA startup that is growing quickly and just went through an IPO.
HyreCar provides a marketplace for cars that pairs people who need a car to
drive for Uber/Lyft/X with people who have a spare car and want some passive
income. Think AirBnB for cars!

We are looking for mid-senior level engineers with 3+ years of professional
experience in one or more of the following: React, Node.js, GraphQL, MySQL.

Send an email to jlava@hyrecar.com or abhi@hyrecar.com for more information!

------
cleanbrowsing
CleanBrowsing | Remote | Contract, Maybe full time

CleanBrowsing is building a safe, fast & easy to use DNS-based parental
control solution for families, parents and schools. We already offer a free
Anycast DNS available on our site:
[https://cleanbrowsing.org](https://cleanbrowsing.org) and we are expanding
it.

Looking to fill one position right now:

    
    
      * Windows developer (to build Windows apps)
    

We don't have a career page up yet, but if interested, email us at
cleanbrowsing@noc.org so we can chat.

------
asselinpaul
Leif | New York, NY | ONSITE | FULL-TIME | $110k-$140k

We’re looking to hire our third software engineer to tackle the student debt
crisis (more than $1.5 trillion in the US!). We leverage technology to provide
financing that is aligned with students interests.

Come join us to improve access to quality education. Send me an email at paul
(at) leif.org

Python + JS (Vue), tons of unique data, office in Meatpacking. High impact,
lean team. Well Funded. 2 to 3+ years of experience.

Front-End & Full-Stack preferred.

[https://leif.org/](https://leif.org/)

------
OneloginRecruit
Onelogin | Software Engineer |
[https://www.onelogin.com/](https://www.onelogin.com/)

Ruby, Javascript / C#, Java / Docker, Swarm, Terraform

To apply: edward dot pedini at onelogin dot com

or:
[https://www.onelogin.com/company/careers](https://www.onelogin.com/company/careers)

OneLogin provides industry-leading, enterprise IAM solutions for every user,
device, and application. We manage and secure millions of identities for
thousands of enterprise customers.

------
nikkianderson
Peerspace | San Francisco, CA | Senior Software Engineer - Full Stack Front-
End | ONSITE or REMOTE

Redux, React, Node, NPM - hiring an engineer for a senior full-stack front end
engineer who is passionate about UX. Interesting in chatting if you have
experience partnering with Product & Design teams to deliver large consumer-
facing feature roadmaps.

[https://jobs.lever.co/peerspace/d56a2617-1312-4126-b6f0-7412...](https://jobs.lever.co/peerspace/d56a2617-1312-4126-b6f0-7412d16ce089)

------
ultimoo
Splunk | Senior Software Engineer | San Francisco | Full Time | Onsite

I'm hiring full stack engineers my team at our SF HQ. You'll have the
opportunity to have significant impact on new recently announced cloud based
products. Golang, Python, or C++ highly preferred along with Machine Learning
experience -- but we welcome all skills as long as you're motivated and eager.
Currently, I'm only looking for senior engineers with a minimum of 4 years of
experience. Shoot me an email -- the address is in my profile.

------
itsdrewmiller
NGP VAN - Washington, DC and Boston, MA

We are hiring for several technical positions (with multiple spots for some)
in both our Somerville MA and Washington DC offices:

* Software Engineer

* Senior Software Engineer

* Software Team Lead

* QA Engineer

* QA Analyst

* DevOps Engineer

* Software Engineering Intern

You can apply directly by clicking the links from our career page:
[https://www.ngpvan.com/careers](https://www.ngpvan.com/careers)

NGP VAN is a technology company whose team members do exciting and meaningful
work that has a significant impact on promoting civil rights, social justice,
and environmental responsibility.

Employees enjoy an unusually generous set of benefits, including 12 weeks paid
parental leave, profit sharing, 100% premium-paid health/dental, and an
ongoing education allowance. NGP VAN is one of only a handful of companies to
be recognized as one of the fastest growing companies in America by Inc.
Magazine for 10 years. Inc. Magazine also recognized us as one of the 50 Best
Places to Work in 2016.

We were named one of the Coolest Companies of 2016 by DC Inno. We've also been
named one of the top 50 fastest growing companies in the DC area by the
Washington Business Journal and SmartCEO. The Wall Street Journal wrote “NGP
VAN is something of a secret weapon for the Democratic Party and the labor
unions and progressive groups that use it.” We have also won the AAPC award
for Best Use of New Technology, and the Campaigns & Elections Award for Most
Innovative Product.

Join our team and work alongside more than 200 smart, passionate, and
innovative co-workers, many of whom are industry recognized as experts in
their fields.

NGP VAN believes a diverse, inclusive staff makes us a stronger company and
better partner for our clients. We’re committed to hiring people of all races,
ethnicities, ages, sex, genders, sexual orientation or gender identities,
marital status, religions, and disabilities. Women, people of color, LGBTQ
individuals, and members of other minority or marginalized groups are
encouraged to apply.

Keywords: ONSITE

------
BlackjackCF
Fair | Santa Monica | Full-Time |
[https://www.fair.com/careers](https://www.fair.com/careers)

Fair is a FinTech company that provides a new way to shop, get approved and
pay for your next car—all on your phone. It gives customers the freedom to
drive the car they want for as long as they want, and the flexibility to turn
it in at any time. Fair is headquartered in Santa Monica, California.

Some of our open roles:

\- Platform Engineer

\- Senior Software Engineer - Python, Ruby, Android, iOS, Web

\- Software Engineer - Python, Ruby

\- Senior Datawarehouse Engineer

~~~
BlackjackCF
Oops, totally butchered that formatting. Oh well.

~~~
verelo
Is there a document on formatting somewhere? Some people seem to create
beautiful posts, but honestly I’ve never seen any official defence material on
it.

~~~
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/formatdoc](https://news.ycombinator.com/formatdoc)

It appears as a little "help" link beside the text box on /edit pages.
Probably we should put it beside other comment boxes too. I've made a note to
do that.

------
OmarIsmail
Streak | Site Lead | Vancouver BC | ONSITE

Streak is establishing our first engineering office outside of San Francisco.
We know that it takes focus and intentional planning to make a distributed
office a success, and we're looking to partner with an experienced engineer to
take on the role of site lead and build out the office.

Your day to day will include:

\- People Management: Work with Vancouver engineers to make sure they're
happy, healthy, and engaged. Ensure that the team grows in a way that makes
sense for both the office and Streak overall. Lead hiring in Vancouver and
work with the Streak recruiting team to source great candidates. Facilitate
communication both within the site and with the San Francisco team.

\- Engineering: We're not particular about where in the stack you're looking
to contribute (see our existing engineering reqs for some possibilities, but
we're flexible), but we are looking for somebody with a strong engineering
background who wants to be hands-on as the team gets off the ground. As the
team grows, we'll figure out together what division of time makes sense.

\- Site coordination: Figure out office logistics, which events we should be
attending, how we should set up lunch catering, etc.

We are excited about you if you:

\- You're an experienced engineer. You've contributed significantly to an
evolving codebase and have the learnings to show from it.

\- You're an experienced leader. You've been a people manager, a product
manager, or a tech lead for a significant team or product.

\- You're excited to own an engineering office end-to-end.

It would be phenomenal if:

\- You have experience with distributed teams, especially in management.

\- You're familiar with the tech ecosystem in Vancouver. We're new here
ourselves and would love to partner with someone who knows their way around.

To learn more about the company and how we operate check out our careers page
([https://www.streak.com/careers](https://www.streak.com/careers)).

Please email me directly if you're interested in this position:
omar@streak.com

------
fillskills
HyreCar | Los Angeles | Mid/Senior Javascript Engineer | Full Time | Onsite

We're a young LA startup that is growing quickly. HyreCar provides a
marketplace for cars that pairs people who need a car to drive for Uber/Lyft/X
with people who have a spare car and want some passive income. Think AirBnB
for cars!

We are looking for mid-senior level engineers with 3+ years of professional
experience in one or more of the following: React, Node.js, GraphQL, MySQL.

Send an email to jlava@hyrecar.com or abhi@hyrecar.com for more information!

------
rahimnathwani
Oakam | London, UK | Full-time | Product Managers, Data Scientists, Software
Engineers, UX Design/Research |
[https://www.oakam.com/](https://www.oakam.com/)

I co-founded Oakam >10 years ago, and am currently the CPO. We give loans to
people ignored by banks and mainstream lenders, helping them with their
financial needs today, and helping them build their credit history. We make
automated loan decisions with a unique combination of traditional and
alternative data and, of course, have proprietary machine learning models. We
have lent more than £350 million in small loans to date, and are growing fast.

You can read more about our approach in this City A.M. article from a few days
ago: [http://www.cityam.com/269874/alternative-finance-lender-
oaka...](http://www.cityam.com/269874/alternative-finance-lender-oakam-trying-
help-unbanked)

We still have a lot to do to improve our models, incorporate new sources of
data, make our application form+process smoother, re-design and re-build parts
of our back-end systems to get ready for international expansion, and more. So
we're looking to hire for several roles:

Senior Software Engineers (Tech Leads)
[[https://oakam.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=13](https://oakam.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=13)]

Product Managers
[[https://oakam.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=15](https://oakam.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=15)]

Data Scientists
[[https://oakam.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=10](https://oakam.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=10)]

Senior UX Designer
[[https://oakam.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=11](https://oakam.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=11)]

UX Researcher
[[https://oakam.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=12](https://oakam.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=12)]

You can submit your application online or, for more info, email me
rahim.nathwani [AT] oakam.com

~~~
piyushahuja
Hi Rahim. Are you able to sponsor Tier II work visas?

------
mahyarr
OpenPhone | Backend & infrastructure, Mobile (iOS/Android) | San Francisco |
$120k-$160k | Full-time | ONSITE |
[https://angel.co/openphone/jobs](https://angel.co/openphone/jobs)

We are a recent YC graduate company looking to build our founding engineering
team. If you are an experienced engineer who's looking to have a big impact,
want to solve challenging problems and work on a product that users love and
depend on, apply now!

------
mbe1224
heycar | Engineering, SRE and BI positions | Berlin, DE | Full-time, ONSITE |
[https://hey.car](https://hey.car)

We are heycar! We’re making the vehicle market for second-hand cars better
than ever before. We are a real start-up with the power of an established
group. At heycar, we make swift, but informed decisions - and we very much
like avoiding any great chaos. We learn from each other on a daily basis
because everyone here brings his or her own perspective. In doing so, we
attach great importance to mutual trust, transparency and quality - very
different to what has been the case in this market until now.

We use Kotlin/Java/Go on top of K8s on AWS. For frontend we have React+Redux.

For more information, please visit:

Backend Engineer - [https://grnh.se/17fa549f2](https://grnh.se/17fa549f2)

Business Intelligence Data Engineer -
[https://grnh.se/ffb802982](https://grnh.se/ffb802982)

Frontend Engineer - [https://grnh.se/8c437ab02](https://grnh.se/8c437ab02)

Site Reliability Engineer -
[https://grnh.se/541c59ae2](https://grnh.se/541c59ae2)

We have other positions available at
[https://hey.car/careers](https://hey.car/careers)

------
pinky07
Odoo.com | Python & Javascript Developers | Grand-Rosière, Belgium | On Site

Odoo is a company building open source business apps. We recruit developers in
Belgium, to develop in Python & Javascript. (We also have offices in San
Francisco, Honk Kong, India, Luxembourg) Stack: postgresql, github.

We also recruit business analysts and project managers to implement management
software in SMEs. (in all our offices)

Check our postings at [https://odoo.com/jobs](https://odoo.com/jobs)

------
musha68k
keatext.ai | Senior ML / NLP Research Engineer, Full Stack Developer, Digital
Demand Generation Executive, Demand Generation Marketing Manager | Montréal,
Canada | FULL-TIME | ONSITE | VISA

I'm a full-stack developer at keatext.ai and my team is looking for pragmatic
senior ML/NLP developers with a scientific background as well as _functional_
full-stack developers in general.

Grepable technologies we use: scala, akka, python, keras, node.js, typescript,
lodash, react, reasonml, elixir, postgres, rabbitmq, aws, mesos, marathon,
docker

Grepable tasks you would be responsible for: implementing deep learning
algorithms, designing robust and scalable machine learning / natural language
processing pipelines / microservices

What we do:

 _AI-powered text analytics platform for feedback interpretation

Keatext synthesizes in seconds large volumes of unstructured feedback data
from multiple channels (such as open-survey questions, online reviews, chat
logs and social media posts) to produce actionable insights delivered on one
comprehensive custom dashboard._

Detailed job descriptions:
[https://www.keatext.ai/en/careers/](https://www.keatext.ai/en/careers/)

We cherish our culture which would fit well on the Enterprise NCC-1701-D -
_people, respect and reason_ \- send me a mail with your CV if you think you
might be a fit: oskar@keatext.ai

------
vruiz
simplesurance GmbH | Berlin, Germany | Onsite, Full Time
[https://www.simplesurance.com/](https://www.simplesurance.com/)

We are building one of the world’s leading platforms to make insurance
accessible. Since 2012, we are proudly “Made in Berlin”: we are very
international with 150+ people from over 30+ countries working daily in our
central Berlin office. Our internationalism is reflected also in our business
since we are active in over 28 countries.

InsurTech is just taking off [https://blog.ycombinator.com/thoughts-on-
insurance/](https://blog.ycombinator.com/thoughts-on-insurance/) and we’ve
been there from the beginning.

What we are looking for:

    
    
      - DevOps Engineer (f/m): For lovers of infrastructure as code and service orchestration.
      - Golang Software Engineer (f/m): For hardcore gophers.
      - Language-agnostic Software Engineer (f/m): For pragmatic developers always looking to learn new things.
      - Full-stack Software Engineer (f/m): For PHP and Javascript allrounders.
      - QA/Test Engineer (f/m)
    

Email: jobs@simplesurance.com |
[https://www.simplesurance.com/careers/](https://www.simplesurance.com/careers/)

------
scanr
Investec | Software Engineer | London, UK | Full Time | Onsite |
[https://investec.co.uk](https://investec.co.uk)

The team you'd be joining is a diverse 20-person team on a mission to create a
unique business banking experience for UK's underserved mid-sized companies.
Our highly motivated (and empowered!) team is responsible for building a range
of innovative products that solve our clients' problems and empowers them to
reach their full growth potential. These new products will be integrated with
the great relationships and client service for which Investec is known;
forging a truly out of the ordinary ‘high-tech, high-touch' banking
experience.

As a Fin-tech team, our way of working is hypothesis-driven, client-led and
data-informed. Our super-creative engineering team plays an integral part in
this process; understanding our clients' problems and building compelling
solutions that meet their needs and exceed their expectations.

As an out of the ordinary bank, we have a family-oriented culture and we
genuinely care about our people. We are working really hard to create a fun,
collaborative and learning environment - so expect lots of team activities, as
well as plenty of support for training, mentoring and coaching.

What you'll be doing:

As well as lots of coding and problem-solving, you'll be joining a fast-
moving, creative and cross-functional team that includes product, design,
engineering, and strategic/commercial.

• Building awesome products that solve our clients' problems.

• Discussing and debating user feedback and data insights.

• Learning and working with new technologies: including, React, Typescript, C#
.NET Core 2, AWS, Docker, Kubernetes.

• Learning and experimenting with new domains, new methodologies, the future
of banking.

• Collaborating extensively with your colleagues. Mentoring. Being mentored.
Pairing.

• As a small team, helping shape our environment. Bringing your own passions,
ideas and fun to the team.

• Working closely with product and design to drive product delivery and client
outcomes at speed.

Interested? Email me personally at jamie.mccrindle@investec.co.uk for a chat.

------
samk3nny
untapt | Front End Engineer | on-site | Full-time |
[https://www.untapt.com](https://www.untapt.com) | $90K – $120K + benefits.

untapt | Technical Project Manager | on-site | Full-time |
[https://www.untapt.com](https://www.untapt.com) | $70K – $90K + benefits.

untapt uses Machine Learning to help software engineers find great jobs.
You’ll work alongside a team of passionate developers who are working to flip
hiring on its head.

Our technology challenges are vast: on the surface, we're iterating upon a
two-sided web application that is unlike anything engineers and hiring
managers have ever seen. We're building a sophisticated, analytics-driven
matching engine that uses structured and unstructured data to predict highly
symbiotic working relationships. We use Angular, React, Flask, MongoDB, Redis,
Kubernetes and a healthy dose of Secret Sauce™ to make it all happen.

Together, we'll change how developers find work – forever.

Here’s how we’d ask you to apply: sign up at
[https://www.untapt.com/r/hn](https://www.untapt.com/r/hn). You should match
with our position and be able to show your interest using the platform. We
look forward to seeing your profile and connecting directly with you.

------
joman
Cerego | Engineering | San Francisco | Onsite | Full-time |
[https://www.cerego.com/](https://www.cerego.com/)

We are an educational technology company changing the way people learn. We are
looking for:

Senior Full Stack Engineer | Senior iOS Engineer | Infrastructure Engineer |
Android Engineer

Tech stack: native iOS and Android, AngularJS, Ruby on Rails, AWS

Apply online at [https://cerego.workable.com/](https://cerego.workable.com/)

------
rhsimplex
corrux | Python Backend and Devops Developer | Munich, Germany | ONSITE |
INTERNS | €50-65K + equity | [https://corrux.io/](https://corrux.io/)

Work and grow in an environment driven by ownership, execution and innovation!
Disrupt the construction industry with us. You will be the catalyst for
backend and devops development at corrux, a young startup serving the complex
needs of users and data processing in the civil construction space. We
specialize in analytics and failure prediction for heavy civil equipment
(think railroad track laying machines or tunnel borers).

You will be integrating external OEM and customer data sources into our
platform and streamlining deployment, while keeping an eye for scalability and
performance, setting up pipelines to extract and normalize data from customer
APIs or custom hardware (in batches and real-time), improve our failure
forecasting models both in accuracy and performance, and help build more
sophisticated CI/CD with an eye towards horizontal scalability and
reproducibility across customers.

We're also hiring interns (data science, backend, frontend)!

Apply here: [https://corrux.io/career/](https://corrux.io/career/) Or email me
with any questions: ryan at corrux.io

------
danecjensen
Sock Club | Web Developer (Ruby on Rails, Javascript) | Austin, TX | FULL-
TIME, ONSITE, custom.sockclub.com and www.sockclub.com The retail landscape is
shifting it's reorganizing from around the automobile to around the
smartphone. We are working to capitalize on this change by building a DNVB
(digitally native vertical brand) and also working on the discovery problem
for ecommerce. If you're interested in this opportunity contact me at
dane@sotmclub.com

------
OptioSurgical
OptioSurgical (wwwo.optiosurgical.com) | Full-time | Denver, CO| ONSITE &
REMOTE

OptioSurgical is a software startup in Denver Colorado focused on reducing
healthcare costs through analytics and surgical implant price transparency.

We have several positions open including UX design, QA automation and full
stack software engineers.

Unlimited PTO, Flex hours, and an awesome team!

Check us out: [https://optiosurgical.com/about-
us/](https://optiosurgical.com/about-us/)

------
kathryngkeller
Slalom Build - Cloud + DevOps Engineers, Architects, Leaders - Chicago +
Boston - NOT a remote opportunity

[https://www.slalombuild.com/](https://www.slalombuild.com/)

Product engineering arm of Slalom Consulting - known for innovative work and
awesome culture. Strong partnerships with both AWS and GCP. Also hiring in
many other areas- data & analytics, engineering, quality engineering, etc.

Please contact me @ katie.keller@slalom.com for more information.

------
jmillerpercona
Percona | Multi openings for OS DBAs and Developers | Remote WFH |Full-time|
careers.percona.com

We have multiple openings right now. Here are a few: MySQL Support Engineer,
Postgres Consultant and Devops Engineer. Our mission is to Champion Unbiased
Open Source Database Solutions. We are a group of motivated, passionate and
collaborative individuals that work globally from home. Contact me directly
with any questions or interest: jennifer.miller@percona.com

------
dupont
EPFL, Blue Brain Project, Neuroinformatics team | Software Engineers,
Knowledge / Data Engineers and more | Geneva, Switzerland | ONSITE

The goal of the Blue Brain Project is to build biologically accurate digital
reconstructions and simulations of the rodent, and ultimately the human brain.

Are you looking to work on an open source project using cutting-edge
technology in a nice working environment while contributing to the greater
good?

Come join our Neuroinformatics team to help us build Blue Brain Nexus (
[https://bluebrain.github.io/nexus/](https://bluebrain.github.io/nexus/) ), a
knowledge graph for provenance based, semantic enabled data management and
data driven science.

Since Google Knowledge Graph announcement years ago, knowledge graphs are
becoming ubiquitous as simple, flexible, expressive and powerful way of
integrating, searching and sharing data in large organizations. In a knowledge
graph, a domain of application is broken down into entities - the Things-
(people, organisations, software, workflows, events, etc.) connected by mean
of relationships whom semantic are explicit. This simple and expressive data
model makes knowledge graphs suitable for powering intelligent system and
services. By joining Blue Brain Nexus team, you’ll contribute to the
development of a large scale.

Some of our technology stack: Scala/Akka, Typescript/React,
Openshift/Kubernetes, ElasticSearch, RDF based Graph Database, Linked Data,
SPARQL, JSON-LD.

We have many positions open. For more details and for applying:

\- Scala Developer: [https://go.epfl.ch/bs8](https://go.epfl.ch/bs8)

\- Frontend Developer: [https://go.epfl.ch/bs9](https://go.epfl.ch/bs9)

\- Knowledge Engineer: [https://go.epfl.ch/bsA](https://go.epfl.ch/bsA)

\- Data Integration Engineer: [https://go.epfl.ch/bsB](https://go.epfl.ch/bsB)

\- Data Integration Specialist:
[https://go.epfl.ch/bsC](https://go.epfl.ch/bsC)

\- Manager, Data and Knowledge Engineering:
[https://go.epfl.ch/bsD](https://go.epfl.ch/bsD)

\- Computer Vision Engineer: [https://go.epfl.ch/bsE](https://go.epfl.ch/bsE)

------
doreencresta
Cresta | Palo Alto, CA | Full-Time | On-Site

Cresta is a seed-stage enterprise SaaS start-up augmenting repetitive mental
work by building a real-time coach powered by deep learning and NLP. Although
we are early, we do have product market fit and customers in the Fortune 500.
Co-founders are Stanford AI Lab.

Open roles in Front End, Deep learning / NLP, and General SWE.

[https://jobs.lever.co/cresta](https://jobs.lever.co/cresta)

------
OptioSurgical
OptioSurgical (wwwo.optiosurgical.com) | Full-time | Denver, CO

OptioSurgical is a software startup in Denver Colorado focused on reducing
healthcare costs through analytics and surgical implant price transparency.

We have several positions open including UX design, QA automation and full
stack software engineers.

Unlimited PTO, Flex hours, and an awesome team!

Check us out: [https://optiosurgical.com/about-
us/](https://optiosurgical.com/about-us/)

------
Fibrenoire
Fibrenoire | Montreal, Canada | Software Engineer | Full time | ONSITE

We are looking for software engineer in a young and growing Telecom company.
Want a beer keg? A young and diverse team? Lan parties at the job? Here's your
chance! Link to apply: [http://jobs.fibrenoire.ca/en/offers/software-
developer/](http://jobs.fibrenoire.ca/en/offers/software-developer/)

------
uuilly
John Deere / Blue River Technology | CV/ML - Software (robotics / embedded) -
Full Stack | Full Time | Sunnyvale, CA & San Francisco, CA | ONSITE

For the last 100 years John Deere has been giving farming equipment power in
the form of diesel engines. The next 100 years will be about giving machines
eyes. If machines have eyes, they can do better work. If they can do better
work people get higher yields.

Email me at: willy dot p at bluerivert dot com

------
Brushfire
Draftbit | Senior Engineers | Full-Time | ONSITE | Chicago, USA

We're building tools to make building mobile apps as easy as webflow has made
building a website. We're backed by great investors, including YC. Learn more
[https://www.draftbit.com](https://www.draftbit.com)

Apply here: [https://angel.co/draftbit/jobs](https://angel.co/draftbit/jobs)

------
jtwaleson
easee - online eye test | Amsterdam, The Netherlands | Full-time | ONSITE |
[https://www.easee.online/](https://www.easee.online/)

easee is an eye exam for the 21st century. You can get a prescription for
glasses or contact lenses anywhere, at any time, using just a smartphone, a
computer screen and 3m/9ft of space.

We are VC funded and have a partnership with Ace & Tate (the Warby Parker of
Europe). We are a team of 12 of which 4 developers. We've invested enough time
on tooling and are very proud of our technology stack, which is mostly VueJS &
Python (Flask). We plan to expand to other countries in Europe and to develop
new eye testing methodologies and other products besides prescriptions.

I'm the CTO. E-mail me at jouke ... easee.online to apply or ask questions.

Openings:

QA / Product Owner: We are looking for a product-focused person that wants to
own our user experience and be the bridge between the development team, the
users and the business partners.

Front-End Engineer: You are fluent in Javascript / CSS and can work with our
designers. Your goal: implement a great user experience that will work for as
many people as possible.

------
saunders3000
BallotReady.org | Python-React-SQL-AWS Developer | Chicago | Full Time |
Office and Remote

We're a profitable, non-partisan social impact startup looking to add to our
small but efficient tech team. See full post:
[https://angel.co/ballotready-1/jobs/467348-software-
develope...](https://angel.co/ballotready-1/jobs/467348-software-developer-
engineer)

------
bhayes121
Braze | Senior Engineers & Leadership postions | New York City, NY | FULL-TIME
ONSITE VISA

Braze (formerly Appboy) is a customer engagement platform that delivers
messaging experiences across push, email, apps, and more. Our platform allows
for real-time and continuous data streaming, replacing decades-old databases
that aren’t built for today’s on-demand, always-connected customer. Each
month, tens of billions of messages associated with over 1.5 billion active
users are managed through our technology.

Braze is a VC-backed company with hundreds of employees in offices located in
New York, San Francisco, London, and Singapore. We recently raised $80 million
in October 2018 and are hiring across the board in engineering:

* Senior Android Engineer: [https://grnh.se/mcd7v31](https://grnh.se/mcd7v31) * Senior iOS Engineer: [https://grnh.se/b52nxi1](https://grnh.se/b52nxi1) * Senior DevOps Engineer: [https://grnh.se/h4psfq1](https://grnh.se/h4psfq1) * Senior Backend Engineer: [https://grnh.se/rh1uey1](https://grnh.se/rh1uey1) * Senior Front-End Engineer: [https://grnh.se/qn7v6a1](https://grnh.se/qn7v6a1) * Staff Engineer: [https://grnh.se/4a7949431](https://grnh.se/4a7949431) * Engineering Manager: [https://grnh.se/56c2c14f1](https://grnh.se/56c2c14f1) * Director of Site Reliability Engineering: [https://grnh.se/4729d35c1](https://grnh.se/4729d35c1) * Director of IT/Security: [https://grnh.se/f6e106e71](https://grnh.se/f6e106e71)

To learn more about engineering and life at Braze please check out these
links:
__[https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/companies/braze](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/companies/braze)
__[https://www.keyvalues.com/braze](https://www.keyvalues.com/braze)
__[https://www.instagram.com/braze/?hl=en](https://www.instagram.com/braze/?hl=en)

------
fjmbr
mbr targeting / Ströer Media Solutions | Senior Software/Data Engineers |
Berlin | ONSITE

We're building the demand-side platform and data management platform for
Germany's leading digital advertising company. Our system is handling and
extracting data from hundreds of thousands of requests per second.

We're looking for:

Senior Software Engineers - you will helps us develop our high performance low
latency systems. We expect you to take ownership of components and take part
in shaping our future. We're 99% backend. We speak mainly Java, JavaScript,
and C++. Behind that, there's Kafka, Aerospike, and Redis.

Senior Data Engineers - you will help us extend our repertoire of big data
processing services. With our petabyte-sized Hadoop cluster you have a
thousand cores of computation power at your fingertips. We speak mainly Scala,
Java, and Python. Buzzwords include: Docker, Kafka, Hadoop, Druid, Flink,
Spark, Hbase.

Find out more at: [https://mbr-targeting.com/jobs.html](https://mbr-
targeting.com/jobs.html)

Send an informal application including resume to: jobs@mbr-targeting.com

------
markonpeak
onPeak | Node Fullstack Developer, DevOps Engineer | Chicago | ONSITE |
[https://www.onpeak.com](https://www.onpeak.com)

onPeak makes event housing shine through savvy service and bold technology for
our clients, customers, hotels and destinations.

Our application platform is hosted entirely within AWS. We love and embrace
change and are always open to moving to better more innovative tech. Every
member of our team can influence on the tech we choose to work with. We lean
towards open source but make no hard and fast rules about how we solve
problems.

Open Positions:

DevOps Engineer: [https://external-viad.icims.com/jobs/10845/devops-
engineer--...](https://external-viad.icims.com/jobs/10845/devops-engineer---
sign-on-bonus-available/job)

Node Fullstack Developer: [https://external-viad.icims.com/jobs/11375/node-
fullstack-de...](https://external-viad.icims.com/jobs/11375/node-fullstack-
developer---sign-on-bonus-available/job)

------
Hates_
Which? | Java/Ruby Backend Developer | London, UK | Full-Time | Onsite |
[https://www.which.co.uk](https://www.which.co.uk)

We're looking for some Java and Ruby developers to join our backend team.
Which? is in the process of a massive "digital transformation" overhauling our
main CRM, publishing and data processing systems.

Email me on richard.hart@which.co.uk

------
asparagui
QuarkWorks | Columbia, Missouri, USA | Full-time | Onsite | Mobile Developer

We make mobile applications for companies big and small. Chances are, you've
already used one of our apps!

We are looking to add more full time developers in Columbia, Missouri!

[https://quarkworks.co/joinus/](https://quarkworks.co/joinus/)

Fill out the form at the URL above, or email hiring@quarkworks.co directly.

------
mfielder
iHeartRadio | New York, NY USA | ONSITE | Full Time | Visa

iHeartRadio, iHeartMedia’s digital radio platform, is the fastest growing
digital audio service in the U.S. and offers users thousands of live radio
stations, personalized custom artist stations created by just one song or seed
artist, and the top podcasts and personalities. iHeartRadio is a great
environment for people who like to innovate and have the power to influence
decisions. We have 120+ million registered users across over 200 different
platforms, and outside the US, we are in New Zealand, Australia, Canada, and
Mexico!

Mobile Engineers - Android and iOS - Come work on our flagship mobile
applications, where all new code is written in Kotlin and Swift with UI
testing in Espresso and XCodeUI. We are implementing a new design system which
will modernize our UI, working on further global expansion for our app and
continuing to broaden our reach via watch, TV, automotive and smart speaker
extensions.

Data Engineer - Seeking engineers with a passion for solving large data
problems. Our data platform helps provide insights and analytics, reporting,
business intelligence and many other functions for the business. We rely on
tooling such as Hadoop, Hive, Kafka, Redshift, Airflow, Spark.

Python Engineer - Work with our content and ingestion engineering teams to
figure out how to manage millions of music tracks at scale. Working with our
open source framework you will help build the backbone of our core ingestion
infrastructure that manages all of our music, talk and podcast infrastructure,
encoding infrastructure as well as search and advanced catalog heuristics.

Apply for openings here:
[http://jobs.iheart.com/jobs](http://jobs.iheart.com/jobs) or
recruitment@iheartradiocareers.com for more info!

------
adamsmith
KITE | Software/ML Engineer | Onsite - Downtown San Francisco

Help us build the future of programming at well-funded startup Kite (kite.com)
-- we’re using machine learning to eliminate the repetitive parts of writing
code. Watch our demo here: goo.gl/d7RkUT.

Our stack: GO + Python

Open positions for senior backend engineers, senior machine learning
engineers, and a full stack javascript engineer. More info here:
kite.com/careers.

\-- Adam

------
whitperson
Director of UX | New York, NY |
[https://grnh.se/ea38166a1](https://grnh.se/ea38166a1)

Partner Integrations Engineer | New York, NY |
[https://grnh.se/ea38166a1](https://grnh.se/ea38166a1)

Senior Backend Engineer | New York, NY |
[https://grnh.se/ea38166a1](https://grnh.se/ea38166a1)

Senior Site Reliability Engineer | New York, NY |
[https://grnh.se/ea38166a1](https://grnh.se/ea38166a1)

Senior Software Engineer | New York, NY |
[https://grnh.se/ea38166a1](https://grnh.se/ea38166a1)

Senior UI Engineer | New York, NY |
[https://grnh.se/ea38166a1](https://grnh.se/ea38166a1)

Client Support Engineer | Wellington, NZ |
[https://grnh.se/ea38166a1](https://grnh.se/ea38166a1)

Product Engineer | Wellington, NZ |
[https://grnh.se/ea38166a1](https://grnh.se/ea38166a1)

Machine Learning Infrastructure Engineer | Wellington, NZ |
[https://grnh.se/ea38166a1](https://grnh.se/ea38166a1)

Sailthru is one of the fastest-growing SaaS companies in NYC. Our retail and
publishing customers are among the largest organizations worldwide and they
use our platform to provide a connected customer experience across email, web
and mobile. We use data science to drive predictive marketing. We're a
technology team that...

\--Is composed of small collaborative teams across engineering, data science,
data platforms, and ops

\--Scales our platforms to handle billions of monthly inbound and outbound
messages

\--Works in a leading-edge, technology-focused environment

\--Makes significant contributions to the scalability of our technology and
has a voice in the direction of our product and operations

We are also hiring for a few non-Engineering roles in Sales and Marketing.
Check out our careers page:
[https://grnh.se/ea38166a1](https://grnh.se/ea38166a1)

------
rrhyne
Stealth cyber security company located in San Diego. Pay is outstanding and
you’ll be working with some amazing people on a really hard problem. We’re
funded by a top 10 VC, work out of a mansion and have a private chef. We’re
looking for devops, php(laravel), vue.js, c, java and more. Email me at
robrhyne google’semailservice with your resume for more information. No
recruiters.

------
jjazwiecki
New York Public Radio | Podcast empire | New York | ONSITE | Full-time |
Engineering 100k+

Senior Data & Analytics Engineer:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3v40fkwD](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3v40fkwD)

QA Automation Engineering Manager:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3F40fkwN](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3F40fkwN)

------
org
Org | NYC, Zug, World | Blockchain, AI, Financial Engineering, P2P | ONSITE,
REMOTE | [https://org.network](https://org.network)

Org is reinventing the nature of the firm, through a new platform allowing
easier creation of proper unstoppable DAOs.

[https://org.network/jobs/](https://org.network/jobs/)

------
owid
Backbase | Senior Frontend Engineer | Amsterdam, NL | Full-Time | Remote

[https://backbase.com](https://backbase.com) Omni-Channel Banking Platform

We're looking for a senior frontend engineer who will work on Typescript
libraries and possibly on Angular based architecture. Our headquarters are in
Amsterdam, NL and remote is an option.

If interested, please email igor@

~~~
cheshir73
Yay

------
data_hiring
Zynga | Director of Product for Words with Friends|San Francisco ONSITE
[https://www.zynga.com/job-listing/director-of-product-
words-...](https://www.zynga.com/job-listing/director-of-product-words-with-
friends/)

There are other open positions as well listed on the careers site. Please
email tsai at zynga dot com

------
jonathanbull
[https://emailoctopus.com](https://emailoctopus.com) | LONDON UK / MANCHESTER
UK / VANCOUVER CA | REMOTE

EmailOctopus was created in 2014 by two brothers. Today, we’re a small but
mighty team on a mission to make email marketing easier and more affordable.

We're looking for talented people who can do any of the following:

\- PHP and Symfony/Laravel

\- Elasticsearch

\- AWS

\- Google BigQuery

Email jonathan [@companyname] .com

------
baburg
blik | Munich (GER) | ONSITE | Fulltime | blik -
[https://blik.io](https://blik.io) | TechCrunch Battlefield
([https://goo.gl/rSDyXh](https://goo.gl/rSDyXh)) | Techstars IoT '17 * Sales
Manager ([https://bit.ly/2UzEBPA](https://bit.ly/2UzEBPA)) * Marketing Manager
([https://bit.ly/2BbpHGA](https://bit.ly/2BbpHGA)) * Customer Project Manager
([https://bit.ly/2B88I7R](https://bit.ly/2B88I7R))

Our customers range from large OEMs like BMW and Volkswagen to family-owned
suppliers to develop a full stack (hardware to frontend) - We automate large
parts of their logistics with a totally new type of technology. Our data basis
is more complex than any SAP and other data ever aggregated by the companies.

------
mjedrzejczyk
Early Warning | DevOps(AWS and on-prem), Big Data, Automation, Software
Development, and more | Phoenix, AZ | ONSITE and partial REMOTE | FTE or CTH

In 2017, Early Warning transformed the P2P payments industry with Zelle.
247-million transactions and $75-billion later we are continuing to scale and
innovate rapidly. Come join one of the most INNOVATIVE FinTech companies in
Arizona which has also been rated as a top place to work in Phoenix Valley! We
have current opportunities for DevOps Engineering(cloud and on-prem),
Automation, Big Data, and Software Engineering. Early Warning offers a
friendly work environment, an excellent benefit package, and the chance to
work on the cutting edge of payments solutions!

More details on our positions can be found below. Postings are used for
multiple internal positions, so apply if anything interests you!

* DevOps Engineer - [https://earlywarning.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-US/earlywarnin...](https://earlywarning.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-US/earlywarningcareers/job/Scottsdale/DevOps-Engineer_REQ201847-1?utm_source=careers-page&utm_medium=website)

* Senior DevOps Engineer - [https://earlywarning.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-US/earlywarnin...](https://earlywarning.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-US/earlywarningcareers/job/Scottsdale/Sr-DevOps-Engineer_REQ2018742?utm_source=careers-page&utm_medium=website)

* Big Data Administrator - [https://earlywarning.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/earlywarningcaree...](https://earlywarning.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/earlywarningcareers/job/Scottsdale/DevOps-Engineer_REQ201847-1)

* Senior Big Data Software Engineer - [https://earlywarning.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-US/earlywarnin...](https://earlywarning.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-US/earlywarningcareers/job/Scottsdale/Senior-Software-Engineer---Big-Data_REQ2018645?utm_source=careers-page&utm_medium=website)

* All technical positions - [https://earlywarning.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/earlywarningcaree...](https://earlywarning.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/earlywarningcareers/0/refreshFacet/318c8bb6f553100021d223d9780d30be?utm_source=careers-page&utm_medium=website)

------
flatfair
flatfair | London, Uk | Full-Time | On-Site Remote

flatfair is the UK’s fastest growing deposit alternative. Our mission is to
make renting more affordable and accessible We’re a young, innovative startup
that’s partnered with the UK's largest independent letting agency,

Day to day, you will be working on our core product: a dashboard used by
tenants, landlords and agents to manage their tenancies. Our project started
as a django monolith. Initially we build all our views in pure HTML, CSS &
JavaScript. Since then we’ve introduced Vue.js. We define our infrastructure
using terraform and deploy to AWS, store data in postgres, use circleci for
CI. Apart from our core app we're deploying services writen in node.js using
AWS Lambda On a usual day you can expect to:

    
    
        Work in a small team of developers and designers to build our core platform
    
        Write HTML, CSS and JavaScript
        Contribute to our django backend 
        Create new services written in node.js
    
        Collaborate with the team and help to decide how to improve our product
    
        Think how to improve the way we work, iterate on the process and tools to make sure we take advantage of best practices and technology
    
        Take ownership of your project by designing, building, maintaining and iterating new features and new products.
    

Qualifications

    
    
        1+ years experience working in a full-stack role
    
        Strong knowledge of Javascript, HTML and CSS
    
        Interest in learning about backend and/or devops
    
        Knowledge of unit and functional testing
    

We love open source, we want to give back to the community so in addition to
your standard holiday allowance you can take extra days of to contribute to
your favourite open source projects.

email us at careers@flatfair.co.uk or apply on
[https://flatfair.co.uk](https://flatfair.co.uk)

------
niharika_saroj
Jagaha.com is hiring freshers. Please find the job the job description below,

[https://www.linkedin.com/feed/update/activity:64731737934676...](https://www.linkedin.com/feed/update/activity:6473173793467662336/)

Visit [https://www.jagaha.com](https://www.jagaha.com)

------
brettz
Pornhub | Adult content | Montreal QC | On-site Come work at the 12th highest
trafficked website in the world. We are looking for:

-Director of Marketing and PR

-Senior Java Developers

-Growth Manager

-Senior PHP Developers (You don't have to tell your friends or family you code in PHP)

-Front-end Developers

-UX Designer

Must be willing to relocate to Montreal. Email me your CV: jobs@pornhub.com
and please mention you saw the post on HN. More info on pornhub.com/jobs

~~~
krisroadruck
Feels like you guys have been actively trying to fill that marketing role for
over a year now. You really aught to consider offering it as a remote role.
I'd apply in a heartbeat if it didn't require moving to Canada.

Wow, Deja Vu:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14689987](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14689987)

~~~
relouleco97
Canadian companies think that -30C or -22F in winter is something that most
talented growth marketers can't pass up. And those that are in Vancouver think
that Vancouver is the best place on earth in spite of the low salaries and the
unaffordable real estate.

------
tendant
Wishlife | South San Francisco, CA | Frontend Engineer / Fullstack | REMOTE,
VISA

Wishlife is a well funded startup in South San Francisco, CA. We are building
a family video communication platform for financial companies.

We are looking for Frontend/Fullstack developer to join our team.

Stack: React/React Native, Clojure, GraphQL, ffmpeg, Apache Pulsar, Kubernetes
and AWS.

Email me at: Lei [at] wishlife.com

------
l_perrin
Description:Front (YC S14) | Software Engineers | San Francisco, CA & Paris,
France | ONSITE | FULL-TIME

At Front, we're redefining work communication and collaboration with our
shared inbox for teams. Front brings all of your communication channels
(email, Facebook, Twitter, Twilio SMS, live chat etc.) into one place, so you
can triage and assign messages, have internal conversations around them, and
even sync work across other apps you use from Salesforce to GitHub, without
ever leaving your inbox. Today, over 3,500 companies rely on Front to power
their communications, and we're just getting started.

We are hiring for software engineers across all parts of the stack. Apply at
[https://frontapp.com/jobs#openings](https://frontapp.com/jobs#openings) or
email us at jobs@frontapp.com.

* Front is a Great Place to Work-Certified™ company | [http://reviews.greatplacetowork.com/front](http://reviews.greatplacetowork.com/front)

* Our next chapter: Announcing our $66 million Series B round | [https://frontapp.com/blog/2018/01/24/our-next-chapter-announ...](https://frontapp.com/blog/2018/01/24/our-next-chapter-announcing-66-million-series-b/)

* Forbes: How Front Founder Mathilde Collin Raised $66 Million From Sequoia In Five Days | [https://www.forbes.com/sites/alexkonrad/2018/01/24/this-foun...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/alexkonrad/2018/01/24/this-founder-raised-66-million-in-5-days/)

* Front product roadmap | [https://trello.com/b/kZsVVrc8/front-product-roadmap](https://trello.com/b/kZsVVrc8/front-product-roadmap)

* Transparency at work | [https://medium.com/@collinmathilde/transparency-at-work-how-...](https://medium.com/@collinmathilde/transparency-at-work-how-open-should-you-be-669cfa680ae8#.we8536z5x)

* 20 Female Founded Startups to Join in 2018 | [https://blog.angel.co/female-founded-startups-to-join-in-201...](https://blog.angel.co/female-founded-startups-to-join-in-2018-93f3237365c6?gi=1cb3eedc3856)

------
barronlroth
Screenshop AI | Lead iOS Engineer | New York, NY | Full-Time | Onsite

We're working on building a consumer recommendation engine and looking for
someone to lead our iOS efforts! We have amassed over 1MM users and are
looking to take it to the next level. You will be contributing and hiring a
team to assist you.

If interested, please email me - barron at screenshopit dot com

------
ehindle
iwoca (www.iwoca.co.uk) | London | Full-time, Onsite At iwoca, our vision is
that finance should be like electricity: simple, seamless and powerful. Over
the next decade we aim to provide financing to 1 million small businesses that
are underserved by the banks. We have built a high-tech platform, won numerous
awards and have grown a fun and vibrant team. The most exciting part of our
journey still lies ahead of us, join us to make a difference! What we are
looking for: - Frontend Engineers (Mid & Senior) - Python Engineers (Mid &
Senior) - Technical Business Analyst - Data Scientist (Mid & Senior) - Data
Analyst (Mid & Senior) - Check out our other roles here:
[https://iwoca.workable.com/](https://iwoca.workable.com/)

Want an insight into what it is like to work here? Check out our GlassDoor or
get in touch for details! e.hindle@iwoca.co.uk

------
HoyaSaxa
Narmi (Techstars NYC '17)| Senior Full Stack Engineer | New York, NY (NYC) |
ONSITE | [https://www.narmitech.com](https://www.narmitech.com) Narmi is
helping reinvent banking in the United States. We create a more accessible and
useful financial ecosystem by powering the online banking, mobile banking, and
open banking APIs for the 10,000 credit unions and community banks in the
United States. You'll be working on production software that has a real impact
on the average American's life everyday. Our software helps them save money on
their bills, understand their financial story, protect their families and move
money. Narmi was founded by two Georgetown University alums who previously
worked as CEO and CTO of a $18 million credit union and also at some of the
largest banks in the world. Even if you don't think you are an exact fit for
one of our current openings, we'd still love to talk. We are always looking
for well-rounded engineers to join our team in NYC. Having expertise in python
(django and django-rest-framework), vue.js, react native, ansbile, terraform,
visual design/UI/UX, and/or security are all pluses!

Senior Full Stack Engineer: [https://angel.co/narmi/jobs/180510-senior-full-
stack-enginee...](https://angel.co/narmi/jobs/180510-senior-full-stack-
enginee...).

Product Engineer: [https://angel.co/narmi/jobs/343383-product-
engineer](https://angel.co/narmi/jobs/343383-product-engineer)

The interview process entails an intro call to get to know each other, a
remote coding session, and finally an in-person half-day.

Some keywords: * Senior Full Stack Engineer, Senior Full-stack Engineer,
Senior Full Stack Developer, Senior Full-stack Developer * Senior Front End
Engineer, Senior Front-end Engineer, Senior Front End Developer, Senior
Software Engineer, Senior Product Engineer * Banking, finance, online banking,
mobile banking, open banking APIs, * New York City, New York, NY, NYC,
Manhattan

You can learn more on our website and apply via email: jobs @ our domain. Make
sure to mention you found us on Hacker News. You can also apply via
AngelList[1] Also please feel free to reach out directly to me chris @ our
domain.

[1] [https://angel.co/narmi/jobs](https://angel.co/narmi/jobs)

------
evanweaver
We are hiring aggressively at FaunaDB for Scala and JVM distributed systems
roles, as well as field engineering/solution architect roles.

We are solving the hardest problem in applied computer science with our global
transactional database.

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/faunadb](https://boards.greenhouse.io/faunadb)

~~~
jchrisa
We are a globally distributed company making a globally distributed database.
It doesn't matter where you live, you can join our team.

------
sechegaray
listo! | Software Engineers, Web Developers (Back-end, Front-end, Full-stack)
| San Jose, CA | ONSITE

Hiring deck: [https://assets.listofin.com/docs/email-hiring-
deck.pdf](https://assets.listofin.com/docs/email-hiring-deck.pdf)

listo! is a VC-backed fintech company that was founded to help underbanked
families in the US achieve a brighter future by empowering them with smart
financial solutions.

======

At listo! we are searching for Software Engineers to join a highly talented
team with years of experience building disruptive technology solutions.

We are developing multiple internal and external tools that allow our agents
and customers to find the best financial options tailored to their needs.

The position includes individual contribution (Front-end and/or Back-end) and
code reviews. As we grow, you may be asked to head the development of new
products or teams.

Internally we use multiple languages, frameworks, and platforms: Python,
Typescript, Angular, PostgreSQL, among others and hosted in AWS and Digital
Ocean.

The best applicants will have experience in multiple personal or professional
projects and are passionate about innovation/disruption in the FinTech space,
excited by the possibility of bringing affordable financial services to
underserved communities and eager to learn and grow.

======

I've created a hiring deck here to explain more about the company and the job
description: [https://assets.listofin.com/docs/email-hiring-
deck.pdf](https://assets.listofin.com/docs/email-hiring-deck.pdf)

Or apply directly at:
[https://listofin.typeform.com/to/u8Z5IM](https://listofin.typeform.com/to/u8Z5IM)

------
fultron
commercetools | Durham, NC | Full-Time | ONSITE

commercetools was founded in 2006 and we have offices in Germany (Munich,
Berlin and Jena), the Netherlands (Amsterdam), the US (Durham, North Carolina)
and from 2019 also in UK (London) and the APAC region (Singapore). We are one
of the world's leading providers of cloud-based eCommerce technology. Our
highly available, omnichannel platform enables implementation of complex
retail models across all sales channels. The extensive API connects existing
processes and technologies flexibly. We offer sustainable solutions for both
B2C and B2B retailers.

We are looking for SRE/DevOp focused people to join our team in Durham, NC!

Qualifications:

* 5+ years in an SRE/DevOps related role.

* Linux, Python, Scala, Java, Golang skills.

* Kubernetes Experience!!!

* Mongo/ElasticSearch

You can apply for this position here: [https://commercetools-
jobs.personio.de/job/96814](https://commercetools-jobs.personio.de/job/96814)

~~~
fultron
It's actually easier if you apply through this link:

[https://commercetools.breezy.hr/p/23857904657f-systems-
engin...](https://commercetools.breezy.hr/p/23857904657f-systems-engineer-
devops)

------
mars
admetrics | Frontend Developer | Frankfurt, Germany | Full time, ONSITE, VISA

admetrics is an experienced, ambitious and cross-functional team with a flat
hierarchy and an open, international culture.

We develop solutions which provide deep insight into advertising analytics.
You will be part of a team that consists of talented developers, data
scientists and machine learning specialists in Germany, Italy and Switzerland
to solve some very challenging technical problems. You will help shape a
product that is able to optimize ad efficiency based on enormous amounts of
data.

Full profile:
[https://admetrics.io/en/career_job/:web_developer](https://admetrics.io/en/career_job/:web_developer)

More open positions are available here:
[https://admetrics.io/en/career/](https://admetrics.io/en/career/)

------
rbres
Bolt is hiring!

Onsite | San Francisco | Toronto | VISA ok

We are building a better online payments stack and are growing fast.

Actively hiring for 30+ roles:

\- Fullstack / Backend Engineer

\- Data Science / Data Engineer

\- Infrastructure / Devops Engineer

\- Recruiter / Head of Talent

\- HR/Operations

\- Business Development Reps / Account Executives

\- More at [https://bolt.com/jobs](https://bolt.com/jobs)

Email --> adam [at] bolt.com

------
mavdi
Westpoint | Porto Alegre - Brazil | Onsite but work from home allowed

We're a development outsourcing company with branches in London, Dallas &
Porto Alegre working on a few exciting projects. We are looking for multiple
developers:

\- Fullstack Javascript Developers - Node/React etc

\- Devops people with AWS focus

\- Data people with Kafka/Spark and other ETL

Email me - mark at westpoint dot io

------
kraken-ryanz
Kraken Bitcoin Exchange | Rust/Backend/Frontend devs and other vacancies |
Full Time | Remote |
[https://jobs.lever.co/kraken](https://jobs.lever.co/kraken) / www.kraken.com
Kraken was founded in 2011, being a pioneer exchange in the cryptomarket. The
company grew 5-fold in 2018 and is in rapid expansion of it’s development
teams. At Kraken we have a remote global team, allowing our employees to have
more freedom in choosing how to organize their routine and balance work and
personal life.

We’re looking for professionals with all sorts of skillsets: backend (rust,
go, etc.) frontend (php/js/react/redux), crypto/payment (node.js, bitcoind,
litecoind, etc.), devops (php/python/c++/go, infiniband, hpfs), mobile dev
(react native), between others.

Feel free to send me an email with your contact information (phone, Github,
LI, resume, or other) to ryanz@kraken.com if you wish to talk about one of the
vacancies or apply directly via our Lever website -
[https://jobs.lever.co/kraken](https://jobs.lever.co/kraken)

------
cjryan
ezCater | Engineering & Product openings | Boston, MA & Paris, France | Onsite

We're leading the way in the growing and expansive corporate catering market
and we’re looking for the best and brightest to join us in our Boston
headquarters and our sister office, GoCater, in Paris. If you have a passion
for building great products, you're who we're looking for!

We continue to grow and have several Software Engineering openings ranging
from mid-level to Principal Level, along with Director of Engineering openings
in both the Boston and Paris office.

Check out our careers page and our Product & Engineering page below to learn
more!

Career page here; [https://bit.ly/2BHySkJ](https://bit.ly/2BHySkJ)

Product and Engineering page here;
[https://bit.ly/2v99HBL](https://bit.ly/2v99HBL)

------
maria-curology
SAN FRANCISCO!

Multiple positions in Engineering!!!

Full-Stack, Data, Dev-Ops, and Front-End Engineer opportunities at Curology! -
The largest player in the customized skincare space.

See job descriptions here:
[https://angel.co/curology/jobs](https://angel.co/curology/jobs)

Apply now! Roles are filling quickly!

------
TechAtCLEAR
CLEAR|Java Tech Lead|Austin, TX|Onsite, Full-time

CLEAR transforms what is uniquely you – your fingerprints, your face, your
eyes – into a secure, biometric key to frictionless experiences. We are
creating a world where travel is effortless, where accessing your office
building is as simple as walking in, and where shopping is as easy as walking
in and out of a store—without ever once showing an ID or credit card. CLEAR
currently powers secure, frictionless customer experiences in nearly 40 U.S.
airports and venues. With over 2 million members so far, CLEAR is the identity
platform of the future, today.

CLEAR is looking for a Java Tech Lead to join the Technology team in Austin.
In this role, you’ll be responsible for building cutting-edge applications
from the ground up for Airports and Sports verticals. We’re looking for
someone who is passionate about technology, stays on top of the latest trends
within the field, and loves to engage with the developer community. You’ll do
the best work of your career.

What You Will Do: _Develop a brand new microservices based platform from the
ground up and develop it with reliability and observability in mind._ Work on
cutting edge tech stack (Java 10, Docker, Kubernetes, Kafka streams, Node,
Electron, React) _Develop applications to be released into production mid week
with a zero down time based deployment model_ Build a team from the ground up
and lead decisions involving hiring, team fit, and culture _Drive the
initiatives on architectural, design, and technical stack recommendations_
Work with other Tech Leads across the organization to drive a consistent
approach to software development, and architecture _Lead a vertical business
aligned team of highly motivated individuals to define and deliver incremental
value through milestones._ Measure measure measure: performance, throughput,
sprint velocity, number of releases per sprint, mean time to value, median
time to develop a story and collect loads of other metrics to make data driven
decisions _Adhere to best practices for testing and designing reusable code_
Write automated Unit, Integration and Acceptance tests for each service while
maintaining a code coverage of > 90%

To apply:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/clear/jobs/1417202](https://boards.greenhouse.io/clear/jobs/1417202)
To see all of our Engineering roles: [https://www.clearme.com/about-
us/#careers](https://www.clearme.com/about-us/#careers)

------
bma0614
vivint.SmartHome | Home Automation - IoT, AI, making cool stuff | Boston, MA |
onsite At our NEW Boston Innovation Center at 101 Seaport Blvd, we're
delivering an integrated platform, award-winning products and the industry's
first artificial intelligence for the smart home. Check out our openings and
join the #SmartHomeRevolution

We are looking for wicked smart engineers across multiple functions, but here
are just a few:

-Platform/Back-End Software Engineers

-Full Stack Engineers

-Platform Engineer (Go)

-Mobile Software Engineer (multiple Android and iOS)

Check out all of our openings here:
[https://www.vivint.com/company/careers/team/technology](https://www.vivint.com/company/careers/team/technology)

technologies we touch: golang, kotlin, python, c/c++, swift, kubernetes

Please email bobby.aragon@vivint.com

------
xxvvn
Neat Limited ([http://neat.hk/](http://neat.hk/)) Fintech start-up in Hong
Kong, provides an online account for SMEs and Start-ups Front-end and Back-end
Developers (Visa provided) #reactJS #Ruby #Sinatra contact: vivien@neat.hk

------
threeturn
Basiglio (Milan), Italy | DevOps Engineer | Fulltime | Onsite

[https://github.com/BancaMediolanum/devops_and_engineering_te...](https://github.com/BancaMediolanum/devops_and_engineering_team/blob/master/devops_engineer.md)

------
fourseventy
ThoughtMetric.io | Co-founder | ONSITE Boston

ThoughtMetric.io is a social media marketing platform, in the MVP stage.
Looking for a smart and motivated technical co-founder. If you are interested,
email me at mike@thoughtmetric.io and show me something cool that you have
built in your free time.

------
mars
admetrics | Frontend Developer | Frankfurt, Germany | Full time, ONSITE, VISA

Design & develop web applications for ML based ad efficiency optimization -
You will be part of a cross functional team that consists of talented
developers, data scientists and machine learning specialists in Frankfurt am
Main Germany, Italy and Switzerland to solve some very challenging technical
problems. You will help shape a product that is able to optimize ad efficiency
based on enormous amounts of data.

Frontend Developer:
[https://admetrics.io/en/career_job/:web_developer](https://admetrics.io/en/career_job/:web_developer)

------
thebrahminator
Python Developers needed, to develop a Review Management Platform.

Responsibilities will include developing dashboards, setting up data pipelines
and NLP.

Skillset required: * Flask or Django experience (1-2 years, even if nothing
major)

Location: Chennai, India

Salary: Negotiable

If interested mail resume to vishwanath@umm.digital

------
makeshifthoop
Sensor Tower | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://sensortower.com](https://sensortower.com) | VISA

Sensor Tower provides key metrics for everyone involved in the mobile
ecosystem. Whether you’re a mobile app developer, a financial institution
performing mobile market research, or a large brand thinking about your mobile
initiatives, we provide your one-stop shop for due diligence.

Learn more about our engineering culture here:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/sensor-tower](https://www.keyvalues.com/sensor-
tower)

And check out our open roles:

\- Technical Product Manager:
[https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/d55ac1e9-a7d2-479d-949d-c9...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/d55ac1e9-a7d2-479d-949d-c93cb9a25811?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

\- Senior Full Stack Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/c171234a-4906-46c3-b609-7d...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/c171234a-4906-46c3-b609-7d7c8e86963f?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

\- Full Stack Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/a421feb6-2c0e-4f1b-adb1-84...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/a421feb6-2c0e-4f1b-adb1-84d8129b9545?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

\- Senior Data Scientist:
[https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/7eb5e065-4107-4bc9-85b5-99...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/7eb5e065-4107-4bc9-85b5-99dc9009180b?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

\- Senior Software Engineer, Data:
[https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/7442e664-c7ff-4221-8ac7-6e...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/7442e664-c7ff-4221-8ac7-6e99bca8b0b8?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

\- Director of Engineering:
[https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/5d633b40-e089-4b81-8f78-8d...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/5d633b40-e089-4b81-8f78-8d623403ea9f?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

We use Rails, MongoDB, Knockout, and Go.

If you're interested or have questions, email: jobs [at] sensortower [dot] com

------
swong
DistroScale | Software Engineer, Video & Software Engineer, Big Data | San
Bruno, CA | ONSITE | [http://www.distroscale.com](http://www.distroscale.com)
DistroScale, Inc. is a fast-growing startup powering video experiences
everywhere, wherever consumers are consuming video. We help create engaging
video experiences & content reaching hundreds of millions consumers every
month.

## Software Engineer, Web/Video

As a video player developer, you will be building high performance video
players that work across different browsers and devices (desktop, mobile web,
iOS, Android, OTT, etc.); fine-tuning the best presentation to its perfection;
enable best interaction for end users; build intelligent content delivery
incorporating optimal advertising and revenue solutions; working with
business/product teams to incorporate customer feedback; and more.

Description: [https://www.indeed.com/job/software-engineer-
video-2-years-e...](https://www.indeed.com/job/software-engineer-
video-2-years-experience-a976ec1186517a4d)

## Software Engineer, Mobile & OTT

As a mobile video developer, you will be building high performance video
players that work across different browsers and devices (iOS, Android, FireTV,
Roku, tvOS, etc.); fine-tuning the best presentation to its perfection; enable
best interaction for end users; build intelligent content delivery
incorporating optimal advertising and revenue solutions; working with
business/product teams to incorporate customer feedback; and more.

Description: [https://www.indeed.com/job/software-engineer-
video-2-years-e...](https://www.indeed.com/job/software-engineer-
video-2-years-experience-a976ec1186517a4d)

## Software Engineer, Big Data

As a backend developer, you will be building a highly scalable, high-
availability, and high performance service platform. Build efficient data
processing pipelines to deliver real-time feedback to various components
throughout production systems.

Description: [https://www.indeed.com/job/big-data-developer-2-years-
experi...](https://www.indeed.com/job/big-data-developer-2-years-
experience-b9ff280983cf0250)

Well funded, Profitable + Full healthcare + Catered lunches/drinks/snacks +
Great team environment

Send your resumes to: jobs@distroscale.com

------
WFPhilip
Wealthfront | Redwood City, California, USA | Full-Time | ONSITE |
[https://www.wealthfront.com](https://www.wealthfront.com)

Wealthfront just launched free, personalized financial planning
([https://blog.wealthfront.com/introducing-free-financial-
plan...](https://blog.wealthfront.com/introducing-free-financial-planning/))
which integrates with our current investment management and personal banking
products. Today's product launch reflects our mission of providing our clients
access to sophisticated financial advice and advances our vision for
automating our clients' finances through software
([https://foundr.com/product-market-fit-andy-rachleff-
wealthfr...](https://foundr.com/product-market-fit-andy-rachleff-
wealthfront/)).

We’re looking for great people to help us build the automated applications,
services, and infrastructure behind self-driving money. We're hiring across a
variety of roles within the Engineering organization, including API, Backend,
Data, DevOps (my team), Frontend, and Mobile.

I'm a hiring manager with two open roles: * DevOps Engineer - Tools
([https://jobs.lever.co/wealthfront/06ee452b-7c96-47b6-a278-f1...](https://jobs.lever.co/wealthfront/06ee452b-7c96-47b6-a278-f1a77a0c9a3a))
* DevOps Engineer - Networking
([https://jobs.lever.co/wealthfront/613f2d21-0565-4477-a361-39...](https://jobs.lever.co/wealthfront/613f2d21-0565-4477-a361-396c9b164a7f))

We're also hiring for two Engineering management roles: * Backend Engineering
Manager
([https://jobs.lever.co/wealthfront/9789e9e7-6be1-4bd2-b3f7-8a...](https://jobs.lever.co/wealthfront/9789e9e7-6be1-4bd2-b3f7-8a3b398da2fe))
* Data Engineering Manager
([https://jobs.lever.co/wealthfront/286a48bd-23db-4eca-b0f3-b8...](https://jobs.lever.co/wealthfront/286a48bd-23db-4eca-b0f3-b871c7c7106d))

Our careers page
([https://www.wealthfront.com/careers](https://www.wealthfront.com/careers))
is the next place to look for engineering roles or if you're looking for roles
in Design, Legal & Compliance, Marketing, or Research & Data Science.

When applying, please mention this post or my username ("WFPhilip").

------
nahiely
Quorum is Hiring: Software Developers and Summer 2019 Interns Washigton, DC
ONSITE FULL-TIME APPLY HERE:
[https://grnh.se/4fea05fa1](https://grnh.se/4fea05fa1)

------
chargy
char.gy | Ruby of Rails developer | London | ONSITE

char.gy is a startup in London who make electric vehicle charging points. We
develop the hardware and software ourselves. We produce the first lamppost
mounted electric vehicle charging point in the UK.

We are hiring a mid-level developer to help us:

* Improve the customer's charging experience

* Automate the process of configuration, testing at manufacture and installation

* Make the IoT monitoring more comprehensive and reliable

* Expand the customer portal for better usage

* And grow!

Read more and apply: [https://char-dot-
gy.workable.com/jobs/883608](https://char-dot-gy.workable.com/jobs/883608)

------
delhanty
Looking for a job in Tokyo?

Sign-up for HN Tokyo Slack [0] and check-out the #_looking_for_staff channel.

NB. No professional recruitment agents allowed.

[0] [https://hntokyo.io/](https://hntokyo.io/)

------
JuliaBoyle011
thredUP.com | SF | Remote | Ukraine | Full Time

About thredUP thredUP is the largest online marketplace for secondhand
clothing. We make buying and selling a cinch for millions of women across the
globe. The company resells more than 35,000 brands across hundreds of
categories at up to 90% off the original retail value. Headquartered in
downtown San Francisco and backed by world-class investors, thredUP is
reinventing the secondhand clothing industry and inspiring a new generation of
consumers to think secondhand first. Learn more about our culture and values
here: [https://www.thredup.com/p/careers](https://www.thredup.com/p/careers)

Contact: julia@thredUP.com & chelsey.turley@thredUP.com

Top positions right now:

iOS Developer
[https://www.thredup.com/p/careers/80742d05-e1e6-4d39-b8ed-93...](https://www.thredup.com/p/careers/80742d05-e1e6-4d39-b8ed-93f5cd6df443)

Android Developer (contact for more info)

Full-Stack Engineer - New Ventures
[https://www.thredup.com/p/careers/91d47b2c-971f-46eb-949b-e2...](https://www.thredup.com/p/careers/91d47b2c-971f-46eb-949b-e2cb6e875667)

Senior Software Engineer (Operations)
[https://www.thredup.com/p/careers/58c7e561-c9a9-4a9c-baf8-14...](https://www.thredup.com/p/careers/58c7e561-c9a9-4a9c-baf8-1492acaa70af)

Sr. Software Engineer (Rails/React; Ukraine)
[https://www.thredup.com/p/careers/fb45b871-e9ba-4320-93e9-8a...](https://www.thredup.com/p/careers/fb45b871-e9ba-4320-93e9-8a7281ecf1d2)

Senior Front-End Engineer - SEO
[https://www.thredup.com/p/careers/ac272d2a-7998-4101-9abb-
ae...](https://www.thredup.com/p/careers/ac272d2a-7998-4101-9abb-aeb0d9f61aad)

Find even more roles here:
[https://www.thredup.com/p/careers](https://www.thredup.com/p/careers)

------
betterdev
Betterment New York, NY

ONSITE Developers, SRE's Mobile and Security Engineers

[https://www.betterment.com/careers/](https://www.betterment.com/careers/)

------
victor_borges
Headspace is growing its in-house engineering team, both in San Francisco and
Santa Monica! Feel free to email Victor (Technical Recruiter) at
victor.borges@headspace.com for more details.

Headspace was created with one mission in mind: to improve the health and
happiness of the world. With nearly 20 million users in more than 190
countries, the Headspace app offers hundreds of guided meditations designed to
help with everything from stress and anxiety to relationships and sleep.

Open Roles/Job Board:
[https://jobs.lever.co/headspace](https://jobs.lever.co/headspace)

Technical Lead, iOS Engineer(LA)

Technical Lead, Backend (LA and SF)

Technical Lead, Android (LA)

Data/DevOps Engineer (LA)

SDET (LA and SF)

------
jongleberry
Dollar Shave Club | Software Engineers | Full-Time OR Contract | ONSITE |
Marina del Rey (Los Angeles), CA |
[https://www.dollarshaveclub.com](https://www.dollarshaveclub.com) We're
looking for frontend, backend, and infrastructure engineers! Come work with
React, Go, Elixir, Kubernetes, and more! Here are a list of all our open
positions: [https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/jobs/all-
jobs](https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/jobs/all-jobs)

VP of Enterprise Architecture:
[https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/oS457fwS](https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/oS457fwS)

Lead Software Engineer, Frontend:
[https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/oyc67fwH](https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/oyc67fwH)

Senior Software Engineer, Backend Services:
[https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/oDc67fwM](https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/oDc67fwM)

Senior Software Engineer, Backend Web:
[https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/ovfr8fw3](https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/ovfr8fw3)

Senior Data Architect:
[https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/ofhP4fw9](https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/ofhP4fw9)

Senior BI Developer:
[https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/o7cd8fwo](https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/o7cd8fwo)

Software Engineer, Infrastructure:
[https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/oyjT8fwC](https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/oyjT8fwC)

Data Analyst:
[https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/o9md8fwA](https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/o9md8fwA)

BI Developer:
[https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/o9At8fw4](https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/o9At8fw4)

Feel free to email me directly if you have any questions:
jon.ong@dollarshaveclub.com

------
BeeswaxIO
Beeswax | New York, NY | Sr. Software Engineer | Full Time | ONSITE |

Beeswax provides Real-Time Bidding as a service. If you’re not familiar with
this world, we create software that advertisers use to bid on the opportunity
to show an ad when someone loads a webpage or a mobile app. This means we
handle massive scale (~1 million queries/second) and need to handle complex
messages and large data sets with latencies under 20ms. On top of our
technical challenges, we maintain an exhaustive list of bee-related puns and
constantly keep coming up with new ones.

After working together for several years on the Ads team at Google our three
co-founders decided to start Beeswax because they saw a change in this market.
Four years later their efforts have borne fruit and their predictions
validated leading us to double in both revenue and team size over the past two
years with a clear plan to double again this coming year.

We’re a software company right down to our core with engineers from major tech
companies such as Microsoft, Amazon and Facebook as well as engineers from
many other excellent software cultures. Beeswax is well funded (RRE and
Foundry Group amongst others) and far beyond the ramen hustle stage with
benefits and a culture that encourages growth and long-term success. We are
funded by leading angels from the ad tech ecosystem, in addition to Foundry
Group, RRE, Highland Capital, SV Angels, and Revel Partners

We're looking for both Sr. and Experienced Engineers to join our backend
distributed systems teams which process more than 25 Billion events daily.
We're fairly tech agnostic in regards to prior experience, however, this role
would have you working with a tech stack built in production C++ & Python.
Most of our team did not have this experience prior to joining Beeswax.

At Beeswax we stand for: Transparency: We pride ourselves on providing
complete visibility into the successes, and sometimes failures, of our
business as we grow and scale. It is an integral part of our culture as we
collaborate and work towards a common goal across functions.

Control: Control and ownership over individual business impacting projects
empowers our employees to think critically and contribute to the development
of Beeswax as an industry challenging platform.

Flexibility: We empower our employees in a work environment that is conducive
to creating the optimal work/life balance.

website: [https://www.beeswax.com/](https://www.beeswax.com/)

Job Link:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/beeswax/jobs/683888](https://boards.greenhouse.io/beeswax/jobs/683888)

------
vivcomma
comma.ai | engineers | San Francisco | onsite | full-time

OPEN SOURCE SELF DRIVING CAR
[https://github.com/commaai/openpilot](https://github.com/commaai/openpilot)

Our stack is largely Python, with some C/C++ and JS(React). Primarily looking
for a firmware engineer (or phone hackers) and a lead openpilot engineer with
a physics or math background.

Reach out with a GitHub or LinkedIn to givemeajob@comma.ai

------
DripEngineering
Drip (www.Drip.com) - Minneapolis, MN | Salt Lake City, UT | Full-Time | ON-
SITE

We are building the world's first "ECRM" and we're growing our Minnesota and
Utah teams!

Current openings in Utah and Minnesota:

\- Software Developer (Ruby) =>
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/drip/jobs/4064249002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/drip/jobs/4064249002)

\- Backend Developer =>
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/drip/jobs/4064251002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/drip/jobs/4064251002)

\- Front-End Developer =>
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/drip/jobs/4064167002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/drip/jobs/4064167002)

\- DevOps Engineer =>
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/drip/jobs/4078007002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/drip/jobs/4078007002)

\- DBA =>
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/drip/jobs/4086793002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/drip/jobs/4086793002)

\- Director of DevOps and TechOps =>
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/drip/jobs/4086827002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/drip/jobs/4086827002)

\- Director of UI/UX =>
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/drip/jobs/4078002002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/drip/jobs/4078002002)

\- Platform Engineer - Utah location (Go) =>
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/drip/jobs/4084686002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/drip/jobs/4084686002)

\- Platform Lead - Utah location (Go) =>
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/drip/jobs/4084681002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/drip/jobs/4084681002)

\- InfoSec Engineer =>
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/drip/jobs/4086818002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/drip/jobs/4086818002)

These are all full-time positions with exceptional benefits! We offer generous
relocation packages to either beautiful Minneapolis, MN, or the spectacular
Salt Lake City, UT areas.

Let’s build awesome stuff!

------
paladin314159
Amplitude Analytics | San Francisco, CA (SOMA) |
[https://www.amplitude.com](https://www.amplitude.com) | ONSITE

We help companies build better products by providing analytics for
understanding user behavior. We believe that the future of product development
is in smart, easy-to-use analytics that helps you make good decisions and
invest in the right areas. We're a 200-person company (30 engineers), and we
raised our Series C last summer. We've gotten incredible traction helping
customers like Square, Capital One, Dropbox, Twitter, Twitch, and Adidas
change the way they build products. We were recognized in Wealthfront's
Career-Launching Companies ([https://blog.wealthfront.com/2018-wealthfront-
career-launchi...](https://blog.wealthfront.com/2018-wealthfront-career-
launching-companies-list/)) and Forbes' Next Billion-Dollar Startups
([https://www.forbes.com/next-billion-dollar-
startups/](https://www.forbes.com/next-billion-dollar-startups/)).

We have many open positions that can be found here (we're growing fast!):
[https://jobs.lever.co/amplitude](https://jobs.lever.co/amplitude). In
particular, we're looking to expand the engineering team with the following
positions:

* Senior Product Engineer

* Senior Software Engineer, DevOps

* Senior Software Engineer, DevSecOps

* Senior Data Scientist - Causal Inference

* Director of Product Engineering

* Senior Performance Engineer

Our tech stack consists of Java, Python, Redis, Kafka, PostgreSQL,
Elasticsearch, Docker, SaltStack on the backend and JavaScript, React, Flux,
Highcharts, d3 on the frontend. We've got a number of challenging technical
problems to solve thanks to being in the analytics space, and we're looking
for people who are passionate about the intersection of technology and product
to help us take the next step. You can find more examples of the work we do on
our blog: [https://amplitude.engineering/](https://amplitude.engineering/)

Also, we don't do whiteboard interviews! Bring your laptop, and be prepared to
write code the way you expect to on the job -- in a familiar working
environment with access to the internet. If this sounds exciting to you,
please reach out to us at careers@amplitude.com or apply directly through
[https://jobs.lever.co/amplitude](https://jobs.lever.co/amplitude).

------
trevelyan
Saito (saito.tech) is hiring in Beijing, China. We are looking for module
developers and network engineers.

------
moffe42
Colourbox | DevOps Engineer | Full-time On-Site | Odense, Denmark Colourbox is
looking for a DevOps Engineer with an extensive background in Linux and system
administration.

You will be a part of a strong development team working out of our
headquarters in Odense, Denmark. You will work on Scandinavia's leading stock
image website Colourbox and the associated media handling platform Skyfish
that helps users organise, share and edit images.

Our customers include major public and private clients such as the Danish
Ministry of Justice, a large part of the municipalities in Denmark, Ørsted and
DSB. We are experiencing high growth and need you to help create optimal
conditions for continued future growth. The platform you help develop will
create a fantastic user experience for our users and also convert new visitors
into paying customers.

You will work closely together with the entire team to ensure the stability
and maintainability of systems and infrastructure. The primary focus will be
on maintaining, evolving, automating and documenting systems and
infrastructure. You will also work on new systems to support new features. You
will maintain our AWS infrastructure, consisting of Linux servers that run
open source software such as NGINX, MySQL and Elasticsearch, and custom built
services written in PHP, Python, Go and C.

Your Qualifications

Engineers come in all shapes and sizes, but we expect you to at least match
the following requirements to apply:

    
    
      * A degree in Computer Science, Mathematics, Software Engineering, or similar
      * Good communication skills (written and verbal) in English
      * 5+ years working as a Linux system administrator, developer, or similar
      * Strong knowledge of Linux
      * Experience working with AWS
      * Experience working with MySQL
      * Proven development skills in PHP or similar languages
      * Experience with one or more of the following technologies and terminologies is a big plus; Jenkins, Elasticsearch, NGINX, TDD

We Offer; A full-time position, working in our office in Odense. You will be
offered a competitive wage with the ability to be influential while enjoying
professional freedom with responsibility. We offer flexible working hours, a
pleasant office environment, a pension plan, awesome lunch, and a supportive
work climate with ambitious and energetic international colleagues. You will
become part of an expanding, successful international business. If this is
you, we want to hear from you! Send your application to jobs@colourbox.com. If
you have any questions, also email jobs@colourbox.com.

[https://www.colourbox.com/jobs/devops-
engineer](https://www.colourbox.com/jobs/devops-engineer)

------
JasonCEC
Analytical Flavor Systems | Manhattan - NYC | Full-Time | Onsite |
[http://www.Gastrograph.com/](http://www.Gastrograph.com/) Position: Full-
Stack Engineer, Application Engineer, DevOps, Data Scientist Application &
Data Stack: Javascript, React & React Native, GraphQL, Docker, Spark, R,
postgres/MySQL, AWS Team: we're a diverse 6 person company (across Data,
Engineering, Chemistry, and Biz). Everyone gets trained as a professional
taster.

Gastrograph AI is an artificial intelligence platform for modeling human
sensory perception to predict consumer preferences of food & beverage
products. We help food and beverage companies develop new products and
optimize their existing brands by predicting the optimal flavor, aroma and
texture for target consumer cohorts.

Our Services

_Innovation Management_: New product development, flavor profile optimization,
& portfolio management (multi-product optimization).

_Cognitive Marketing_: Product description optimization to prime consumers to
like a product more by purposely engineering a perception bias.

_Deep Market Insights_: Predictions for emergent market preferences by region
and demographic.

The Position(s)

_Engineering_: We're currently looking in two specific areas: (1) full stack
engineers with experience with React, GraphQL, and React Native to work on our
web app for clients and our mobile app for tasters. (2) Streaming
infrastructure focused engineers capable of integrating the data pipeline and
outputs of machine learning models into an easy to use management platform.

_Data Science_: Data science is central to the value and insights we provide
for our clients. We didn't build a data science team to optimize our product's
marketing spend, sales funnel, or client retention – we built a data science
team to build our product. We are a team of data scientists that understand
our clients and turn nebulous business goal into quantitative decision metrics
and predictive models to optimize those metrics. The extensive role of data
scientists at Analytical Flavor Systems allows us to invest in their education
across sensory perception (standard sensory science so they know what we're
improving and replacing), tasting experiences (so they appreciate the products
we work on and understand how the data is collected), production knowledge,
and data science tear-downs (a meeting where the team collaboratively attempts
to find and fix problems, try new techniques, and debate the philosophical
implications of a model's construction).

Next Steps

Please contact Jason Cohen at JasonCEO@Gastrograph.com to apply.

------
davidhunter
Optimal | Founders Fund Backed | [https://angel.co/optimal-
labs/jobs](https://angel.co/optimal-labs/jobs) | Onsite, London and
Netherlands, Visa

\- Optimal | Senior Modelling and Control Engineers

\- Optimal | Senior Software Engineers

\- Optimal | Senior Control System Engineers

We are a collection of engineers and scientists from Oxford, MIT and DeepMind,
on a mission to grow safer, healthier food by deploying fully autonomous
indoor farms outside every city on earth.

Our team includes a professor of control engineering, a research scientist who
helped reduce the cooling bill of a Google data centre by 40%, and a farmer
who started as a vegetable picker 40 years ago and now runs one of the most
advanced indoor farming operations in the world.

We are backed by world-leading deep technology VC funds, including Founders
Fund, who have backed companies such as SpaceX, Palantir and Square from the
very start. We are well capitalised for the future having raised one of the
largest seed rounds ever in Europe.

[http://optimal.ag](http://optimal.ag)

------
caseus515
Preferred Networks | AI Researchers & Engineers | Tokyo | ONSITE, VISA,
[https://www.preferred-networks.jp/en/](https://www.preferred-networks.jp/en/)

We are a startup with ~200 members based in Tokyo, focusing on developing AI
for Autonomous Driving, Robotics, and Bio-Healthcare. We love open source and
are actively developing CuPy and the deep learning framework Chainer:
[https://github.com/cupy/cupy](https://github.com/cupy/cupy)
[https://github.com/chainer/chainer](https://github.com/chainer/chainer)
Recently, we unveiled a personal robot system at CEATEC Japan 2018, exhibiting
fully-autonomous tidying-up robots. [https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/news/pr20181015](https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/news/pr20181015)

We have one of the world’s largest private GPU clusters, with 1024 NVIDIA
Tesla P100 and 512 V100 32Gb GPUs. Using our cluster we achieved the world
record at that time of training on ImageNet in 15 minutes:
[https://www.preferred-networks.jp/en/news/pr20171110](https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/news/pr20171110) Recently, we got the 2nd prize out of 454
teams in the Google AI Open Images - Object Detection Track challenge on
Kaggle: [https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/news/pr20180907](https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/news/pr20180907)

We have a strong emphasis on research, and our technical advisor is Pieter
Abbeel (UC Berkeley). We continuously publish at top conferences like ICRA,
ICCV, CVPR, ICLR, ICML, NIPS, NAACL, CHI, etc. We are a gold sponsor of NIPS
this year. Learn more about our research activities here:
[https://www.preferred-networks.jp/en/activities](https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/activities)

So far we have raised over $100 million from Toyota, FANUC, Hakuhodo DYHD,
Hitachi, Mizuho Bank, Mitsui & Co, Chugai Pharmaceutical and Tokyo Electron.

We have a western-style working environment with attractive salaries and
benefits in the heart of Tokyo. Ability to communicate in either English or
Japanese is OK. We are looking for talented individuals with skills in various
areas related to cutting-edge AI applications in many industries. Find out
more, and apply for all positions here: [https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/jobs](https://www.preferred-networks.jp/en/jobs)

------
shadytrees
Originate | NYC, SF, LA | Senior Product Designer, Senior Engineer, Senior
Product Manager |
[https://jobs.lever.co/originate](https://jobs.lever.co/originate) | REMOTE |
Salary ~120-150K

‌‌~ _~ hope you are having a nice december‌ ‌~_ ~

Originate was founded in 2007 and we're a concept-to-launch software
consultancy. We partner with our clients to build products of all shapes and
sizes. If you worked here, you would get to learn a lot of different tech
stacks, how lots of different industries operate, and build a lot of cool
products with cool people. We strongly believe in a healthy work-life balance,
we have 20% time for engineers to work on their own projects, and we have a
generous vacation policy. We are primarily looking to staff our NYC/LA/SF
offices BUT we do also have remote positions -- we have a strong remote
culture -- available so please reach out to us through Lever even if that is a
concern for you.

Because we're a consultancy we don't have one fixed tech stack, but I can tell
you about the projects I've worked on. It's been a while but the most exotic
stack I've worked on was Haskell with Servant, Warp, lenses, all that good
stuff. We have several 20% projects using Rust, including one that lets you
compose binaural, microtonal music
<[https://github.com/xasopheno/WereSoCool>](https://github.com/xasopheno/WereSoCool>).
We, of course, build tons of React/Redux apps for browsers; our favorite new
thing in the NYC office is to use yarn workspaces so that the Node.js backend
and the React frontend share the same Flow or TypeScript types between them.
That way you never have to worry about the data on the wire being malformed.
We've also been on more Go, Scala, and Swift/iOS projects than you can shake a
stick at.

Also, fun fact: One of the lesser-known perks of working at a (product-
oriented) consultancy like ours is that you rarely have to deal with technical
debt. You get to use modern tooling most of the time because you're always
starting a project from scratch. It's great! Tooling-wise we're big believers
in continuous integration (usually CircleCI) and deployment (also usually
CircleCI even though it's not always great for that). We use GitHub for
everything. Our devops team uses Terraform and AWS, very standard. No
surprises! If you love working with top-of-the-line tools, you should check us
out.

My personal email is hao.lian@originate.com if you want to reach out to me.
You can just ask me Haskell questions! Doesn't have to be about a job. I work
in the NYC office on 10 Crosby St so if you are in NYC we should at the very
least grab a coffee. Also I'm @hlian on GitHub if you want to peruse all my
semi-abandoned personal projects :)

------
qth10
Thanx | SF, DEN, Remote | Principal Engineer | Full-time |
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/thanx/jobs/903207](https://boards.greenhouse.io/thanx/jobs/903207)

Americans spend more than $5 trillion on restaurants, retail, and services
each year. Nearly 90% of those transactions happen in a real-world store. Data
is king and online it powers personalized customer experiences and product
recommendations. Offline, however, it’s still 1999. Brands are blind to their
customers, causing them to spend more and more money on “spray-and-pray”
marketing. The result is an ever-increasing wave of generic spam that makes it
hard for consumers to build deeper, data-driven relationships with their
favorite brands. No wonder brick-and-mortar stores are being left behind.
Thanx is fundamentally changing that. As the CRM for offline merchants, Thanx
personalizes every interaction between a merchant and their best customers,
resulting in measurable increases in revenue for merchants and far greater
personalization for consumers. How?

• Through proprietary partnerships with credit card networks (e.g. Visa,
Mastercard, Amex), Thanx can reward consumers for their purchases and deliver
highly-customized promotions to get them to return

• Through our interactive dashboard, Thanx makes even the smallest marketing
team a data-science driven expert in personalization, delivering the right
message to the right customer at the right time through the right channel.

• And by measuring our success based on revenue generated (not opens and
clicks of emails) Thanx is committed to proving that we are actually making an
impact for the brands we work with.

Think of us as Salesforce meets Google Adwords for offline retail. Thanx is
backed by some of the best investors in the world — Sequoia Capital, Icon
Ventures, and Andy Rachleff (CEO Wealthfront, cofounder Benchmark Capital), to
name a few. Thanx Engineering

• Team: early engineers at AWS, Cloudera, Climate, Zenefits, Okta. Experience
from successful product companies like Disney, Google, and Facebook. This is
an elite engineering team, period.

• Growth: 10x YOY data growth; $100M+ delivered to merchants; 200% team
growth; modern, rapidly-evolving platform -- adopted Golang, Elasticsearch,
NLP, React, React Native, GraphQL, and added 5+ new microservices; all in the
last 12 months. And we are just getting started.

• Culture: data-driven decision-making, risk-taking, no hierarchy,
collaboration & shared responsibility, testing and continuous improvement. As
a remote-friendly team, we have flexible work hours. We take time off as
needed. We work and play hard -- be warned, when it comes to Mario Kart, we
are super competitive!

------
jonmrich
Roadtrippers has a bunch of dev positions available from entry level to senior
leads: [http://jobs.roadtrippers.com/](http://jobs.roadtrippers.com/)

------
inait
INAIT SA| Software Engineers, DevOps Engineer, Machine Learning, Image
Processing Engineer and more| Lausanne, CH | FULL-TIME, ONSITE |
[https://www.inait.ai](https://www.inait.ai)

We are a high technology startup backed by some of the world’s most successful
venture capitalists and technologists. We are building AI with brain-like
capabilities, which is a huge challenge. To achieve it, we are recruiting a
diverse team of world-class hardware and software engineers, machine learning
researchers, and managers.

Apply here: [https://www.inait.ai](https://www.inait.ai)

------
rtempleton
Igalia | Multiple positions | A Coruña, Spain | Full-Time | REMOTE |
[https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/](https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/)

Igalia is a worker-owned, employee-run company with over 15 years of
experience building Free Software in a wide range of exciting fields. We work
on the core of such widely-deployed projects as the WebKit and Blink browser
engines, the Mesa graphics drivers, the V8, JavaScriptCore and SpiderMonkey
language runtimes, and the GStreamer multimedia toolkit. We are also at the
cutting edge of high-speed software-defined networking with our work on Snabb
Switch. At Igalia, you can develop your career in a unique environment,
participating equally in the management of the company via our democratic,
consensus-based assembly structure.

Igalia is a remote-friendly working environment, enabling employees all over
the world to participate fully in the company culture. Our team includes
employees based in Asia, Europe and America, spanning both timezones and
cultures.

One of the core principles of Igalia is equality, so we feel a deep and
continual obligation to acknowledge and counter the structural discrimination
that permeates our industry and our world. In a practical sense this means
that we use principles of diversity and inclusion to help shape company policy
and to maintain a safe and just work environment. We also feel that one of the
best ways to accomplish these goals is to grow and maintain the diversity of
Igalia itself. We welcome applicants regardless of their age, disability,
gender, race, marital status, religion, sexual orientation or whatever type of
systemic discrimination that they have faced.

Our open roles:

* Browsers developer (Chromium or WebKit focus): [https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/chromium-developer](https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/chromium-developer) [https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/webkit-developer](https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/webkit-developer)

* Browsers graphics developer (WebKit focus): [https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/webkit-graphics-deve...](https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/webkit-graphics-developer)

* Communications and marketing manager: [https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/communications-and-m...](https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/communications-and-marketing-manager)

* Graphics developer: [https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/graphics-developer](https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/graphics-developer)

* JavaScript engine developer: [https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/javascript-engine-de...](https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/javascript-engine-developer)

* Compilers developer: [https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/compilers-developer](https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/compilers-developer)

* Multimedia developer: [https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/multimedia-developer](https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/multimedia-developer)

* Web platform engineer: [https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/web-platform-enginee...](https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/web-platform-engineer)

* Developer advocate: [https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/developer-advocate](https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/developer-advocate)

* Project manager: [https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/project-manager](https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/project-manager)

* Sales engineer: [https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/sales-engineer](https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/sales-engineer)

------
59243
Expensify | Full-Stack, PHP, Java, C++, iOS, Android, and/or Infrastructure
Engineer | San Francisco, Portland, Michigan, London | REMOTE, VISA welcome |
Full-time | we.are.expensify.com | $135K+

Expensify is the most widely used expense management system in the world, with
millions of users and more customers than the rest of the industry combined,
processing billions of real dollars annually. Expensify has ~130 employees, is
self-managed (no VC control), is extremely profitable, and is working to buy
back all shares to become 100% employee owned, intending to create liquidity
through internal buyback programs and eventual dividends. As an equal member
of the team:

    
    
      - Your voice will carry weight on day one.
      - Your responsibilities will increase quickly and without limit, as there is virtually no formal management structure to constrain your growth.
      - You will work on every part of the codebase, without being constrained to any team, layer, or platform.
      - You will receive a fair, proactive raise bi-annually, without you needing to ask.  
      - You will have the option (not required) to travel with the team domestically and internationally multiple times a year -- spouses and kids welcome (and paid for).  
      - You will be provided the best equipment, a personal mentor committed to your success, tools to encourage a healthy work/life balance, and a workplace that is safe, respectful, collaborative, and inspiring.
      - You will be truly welcome regardless of age, race, gender, orientation, or other affiliation.
    

Some of the cool things we're working on:

    
    
      - Concierge, a “supervised learning” AI-powered customer support platform
      - BedrockDB.com, an open-source, blockchain-based SQL database atop SQLite
      - SmartScan, an OCR/human receipt transcription service
      - Next day ACH processing many millions of dollars daily
      - Scaling realtime search across 30 days (16TB) of system logs
      - Cutting edge web/mobile technologies and so much more!
    

We are very proud of the team we have built, and would love to have you join
our large extended family around the world. We are happy to sponsor visas and
greencards as needed. All we ask in return is that you get shit done, without
ruining it for everyone else:
[https://blog.expensify.com/2016/06/03/rule-1-get-shit-
done/](https://blog.expensify.com/2016/06/03/rule-1-get-shit-done/) To apply,
just email answers to the following questions to jobs@expensify.com (no resume
needed):

    
    
      [1] What's the URL of your website? If you don't have one, why not?
      [2] Tell us about what it is you do (programming, systems engineering, sales, etc.), when you started, and what you've done between then and now.
      [3] What do you want to do with the rest of your life, and how is Expensify a step toward your long-term goals?
      [4] How did you hear about us? A job posting? Chalk on a sidewalk? From a friend? Let us know where you saw this opening.
    

Please visit [https://we.are.expensify.com](https://we.are.expensify.com), and
we can’t wait to meet you soon!

------
susan_truss
Truss | Software Engineer, Infrastructure Engineer, Delivery Manager, Product
Manager, User Experience Designer | San Francisco or REMOTE / DISTRIBUTED|
[https://truss.works](https://truss.works)

Particularly interested in Delivery Managers, Product Managers, and Web
Engineers with Javascript w/React, Go experience

Truss solves complex technical problems for the private sector and government.
We helped rebuild Healthcare.gov after its public failure in 2013. We seek the
highest standard both in terms of the technology we build, and the way we run
our company. We'd love to chat with you.

We are a software consultancy known for pragmatism, autonomy, expertise, and
trust. We build strong relationships with our clients, contractors, and
employees and we believe that this is fundamental to doing great work. As a
Truss engineer you will facilitate bringing Truss values
([https://truss.works/values/](https://truss.works/values/)) to those truly
trying to make a difference in our government, and enable them to understand
what their citizens actually need rather than implementing a perceived
solution.

Here are some of the things we care about: * Great communication! Including
thoughtful listening skills, the ability to express complex ideas clearly and
succinctly, and the ability to communicate well in writing * The ability to
deal well with ambiguity and act with autonomy * Technology-agnostic and
pragmatic engineering sensibility, focused on solving key problems for the
customer, not the tools * Proficiency in at least one commonly used
programming language, such as Python, Ruby, Go, Javascript, Java, etc. *
Experience deploying at least one application that other people use * Have
held at least one engineering position post-education * Initiative, curiosity,
a bias for action, and a problem-solving attitude

We expect all Truss engineers to consistently develop new skills, and cross-
train into new disciplines outside of their current areas of expertise.

Check us out at: [https://truss.works/](https://truss.works/) and apply at:
[https://truss.works/jobs/](https://truss.works/jobs/)

Product Manager ->
[https://jobs.lever.co/trussworks/560abbb9-2239-478e-a91e-15b...](https://jobs.lever.co/trussworks/560abbb9-2239-478e-a91e-15bb251291af?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HackerNews)

Delivery Manager/Project Manager, GovTech ->
[https://jobs.lever.co/trussworks/9a9d24e2-9438-4b45-8f06-c61...](https://jobs.lever.co/trussworks/9a9d24e2-9438-4b45-8f06-c61472e54b79?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HackerNews)

Sr. User Experience Designer ->
[https://jobs.lever.co/trussworks/e1d4a9a4-b879-47c2-a0fa-3ce...](https://jobs.lever.co/trussworks/e1d4a9a4-b879-47c2-a0fa-3ce1c96726ac?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HackerNews)

------
kcrossncc
NCC Group (formerly Matasano Security, iSEC Partners, and IG) - Atlanta,
Austin, Boston, Chicago, Houston, New York, San Francisco, Seattle, Sunnyvale,
and Waterloo, ON NCC Group is growing rapidly in North America and is adding
some incredible opportunities to keep pace.

What does NCC do, exactly? Penetration testing, security analysis, DFIR, and
cutting-edge research into current technologies and attacks (breaking things).
You spend most of your day thinking about security systems and how they can
break. You get to be creative and have a lot of freedom to be clever while
learning new technologies at a very fast pace. Engagements are usually 2-4
weeks long and in a year you will be exposed to 15-20 products and technology
stacks. Your work will typically initiate person-months of security
improvements in products millions of people use.You will have enormous impact
in making the software and products people use safer! All of our consultants
are also security researchers, with dedicated research time. Not too shabby!

Examples of some of our current openings include:

* Our Waterloo (ON) office is hiring Principal Hardware Security Consultants ([https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-vacan...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-vacancies/principal-security-consultant-hardware/)) as well as pentesters, both senior and junior.

* We are looking for experienced DFIR hires in Austin, Chicago, NYC, and SF. ([https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-vacan...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-vacancies/senior-principal-security-consultant/))

* Experienced, seasoned pentesters, as well as junior hires ([https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-vacan...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-vacancies/security-consultant/)).

* Technical Account Managers for our MVSS team in Chicago or NYC ([https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-vacan...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-vacancies/technical-account-manager/))

If you want to learn more about us and our open positions check out our:

Blog ([https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/newsroom-and-
events/b...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/newsroom-and-
events/blog/))

Cryptopals ([http://cryptopals.com/](http://cryptopals.com/))

Microcorruption
([https://microcorruption.com/login](https://microcorruption.com/login))

If you're ready to apply, contact us at [https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-
us/careers/current-vacan...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-
us/careers/current-vacancies/) or reach out directly at na-cv@nccgroup.com.

We'd love to hear from you!

NCC Recruiting Team

------
pravinc4
Job Location : ONSITE at Salt Lake City, UT

About us: Control4, a leading provider of personalized automation and control
solutions, allows you to control virtually any device in a home or business,
automatically. Founded in 2003, the company mission is to deliver an elegant
and more affordable way to control and automate lighting, music, video,
security, and energy in a single room or throughout the entire home. We
believe life’s better when everything works together. Control4 solutions
interoperate with over 12,000 third-party consumer electronics devices—and
that number is rapidly growing. By partnering with the biggest brands in
consumer electronics, appliances, energy, lighting and home security, Control4
leads the industry in interoperability, ensuring an ever-expanding eco-system
of devices will work together in the home or business.

We have an exciting opportunity for Sr Audio Electrical Engineer. Please see
the below job description. If you are interested please email me at
pchaubey@control4.com

[https://control4.applicantpro.com/jobs/893721.html](https://control4.applicantpro.com/jobs/893721.html)

The Senior Audio Electrical Engineer will be responsible for developing next
generation Control4 Audio products as well as supporting existing product
lines. He/She will define requirements, detail specifications, develop audio
hardware with system level/holistic approach to optimize system efficiency,
performance, and cost, from input to output. Position requires teamwork with
existing audio team and designing to high performance standards.

ITEMIZED DESCRIPTION OF DUTIES: •Create, control and release design documents
(schematic, layout, gerber, test procedure, bill of material, etc.) •Tune and
optimize the acoustic performance of reference designs and demo platforms
•Perform competitive product analysis and benchmarking •Support product
derivative initiatives that expand existing product portfolios •Work and
collaborate with a broad cross-functional team to ensure new product designs
are developed with proper attention to detail, manufacturability, supply chain
consideration •Must be able to identify, articulate and mitigating technical
risk early in the development process •Evaluate supplier capabilities and
drive OEM/ODM partners to meet quality, cost and feature requirements

MINIMUM QUALIFICATIONS: •Minimum Bachelor of Engineering degree in Electrical
Engineering (Masters preferred) •10+ years' experience designing analog and
digital professional and/or consumer audio products •Knowledge of processor
architecture, digital circuit design and various communications protocols such
as I2C, UART, SPI, USB, MIPI, I2S, etc •Experience partnering with software
teams to define and implement firmware, drivers and algorithms

------
blynch_rv
Red Ventures | Front End Developer | Charlotte, NC & Austin, TX | Onsite

Red Ventures is a leading digital consumer choice platform. Through deeply
integrated brand partnerships and consumer-facing assets, Red Ventures
connects online customers with products and services in the home services,
financial services, and healthcare industries. We use advanced analytics, data
science, and integrated technology to cultivate and customize digital
connections between brands and customers. We marry the speed of a start-up,
the DNA of a digital agency, the strategic thinking of a consultancy, and the
analytical skills of a big data company. Red Ventures is headquartered in
Charlotte, NC and has more than 3,500 employees in offices across the US as
well as in Brazil and London.

We don’t do things because “that’s the way we’ve always done it.” We evaluate
every process and fix what doesn’t work. We solve business problems because we
are a culture of Doers. We care less about roles and more about solutions that
move us forward. You will have the opportunity to challenge yourself and grow.

Red Ventures is looking for a passionate Front End Developer with the skills
and the drive to build and maintain digital experiences for some of the
country’s biggest brands. You’ll work with top talent including writers,
analysts, designers and other developers in a fun, fast-paced environment at
our headquarters right outside of Charlotte, NC or our Austin, TX location
(relocation assistance provided). Each day, you'll create, code and optimize
websites and user experiences in a workplace where you can see the impact of
your ideas.

Apply for Charlotte here:
[https://www.redventures.com/careers/position/976732?gh_jid=9...](https://www.redventures.com/careers/position/976732?gh_jid=976732)
Apply for Austin here:
[https://www.redventures.com/careers/position/1441204?gh_jid=...](https://www.redventures.com/careers/position/1441204?gh_jid=1441204)

Red Ventures | Software Engineer | Austin, TX | Onsite

Red Ventures is seeking a full stack Software Engineer to create and own
cutting-edge web services for consumer-facing financial applications. We help
people get the most out of their money through smart credit card
recommendations.

We are looking for someone who loves turning complex data from multiple
sources into streamlined user-friendly tools. This is a full-stack role
implementing browser JS and integrating APIs on the back end from day to day.

Apply here:
[https://www.redventures.com/careers/position/1134553?gh_jid=...](https://www.redventures.com/careers/position/1134553?gh_jid=1134553)

------
ims
DrivenData Labs | Software Engineer (Python) With Focus On Data Applications |
Berkeley, CA | FULL-TIME, ONSITE |
[http://drivendata.co](http://drivendata.co)

\-- OVERVIEW --

DrivenData brings the transformative power of data science to organizations
tackling the world's biggest challenges. We run online machine learning
challenges with social impact, and we work directly with mission-driven
organizations to drive change through machine intelligence and analytics.

We are looking for a talented software engineer who is interested in using
their job to take on tough social challenges, while growing their data acumen
and building real-world applications. As a core member of a small team your
role will include managing code development, brainstorming approaches to
engineering problems, working closely with data science and machine learning
developers, and taking an open and constructive mindset to getting things done
across multiple projects. You'll work directly with data scientists that
started their careers as software engineers, bringing an experienced
understanding of software processes alongside opportunities to learn new quant
skills, tools, and ways of approaching data applications.

\-- ROLE --

This is a software developer role ideal for a Python engineer with 3-5 years
of professional experience who is interested in data (possibly looking to
transition into data engineering or data science). Advanced proficiency in
Python and comfort with Linux a necessity. Good opportunity to learn the quant
skills necessary to work in the data space. No need to have a background in
math or a CS degree, but the job will involve a lot of quantitative thinking
so the applicant should not be afraid of math.

Working on a small team means doing a little bit of a lot of things. We're
looking for somebody who can ask the right questions to figure out what is
important, iterate between brainstorming together and working independently,
and exercise sound engineering judgment to make reasonable decisions under
conditions of ambiguity.

Doing client-facing work involves turning uncertainty into a reasonable path
forward. As a team, we value arguments for how to proceed based on evidence,
and we want somebody who will present their opinion and engage in a discussion
around the best way forward.

Here are some of the things you'd be doing on an ordinary day:

\- Internal software development: Maintain our Django codebase for
drivendata.org, fix bugs, add features, safely refactor and maintain test
coverage. Develop new internal tooling and improve on existing apps.

\- Client-facing software development. Build a variety of applications,
generally small green-field proofs of concept. Quickly learn and adopt new
technologies on demand based on client needs; a typical engagement may include
at least one data technology we haven't all worked with before (e.g.
Elasticsearch, Apache Storm, Cassandra).

\- Light DevOps Tasks

\-- REQUIREMENTS --

Critical skills: Python (advanced), Linux (advanced), SQL (intermediate to
advanced). Must be able to learn quickly by reading appropriate documentation
in order to write clean, idiomatic code.

Nice to have: Experience using IaaS like Amazon AWS or PaaS like Heroku.
Experience using Docker. Exposure to big data tools like Spark or Hadoop, or
familiarity with the underlying ideas like MapReduce.

Apply directly here: [https://drivendata-
labs.workable.com/jobs/839418](https://drivendata-
labs.workable.com/jobs/839418)

------
tslmy
Wharton Research Data Services (University of Pennsylvania) | Data Scientist |
Philadelphia, PA | ONSITE | VISA

We are looking for a full-time Data Scientist to join us at Wharton Research
Data Services (WRDS), a Wharton department that provides business
intelligence, data analytics, and research support to academic institutions
around the world.

## Technical Details

· Programming languages: Python! You will make use of the `pandas` module
extensively in daily work. Knowing how to parallelize your computation is a
bonus (we work on a 40-core server). It would help to explain your work to
your fellow colleagues if you know SAS, but it is not a required skill.

· Machine learning: "Shallow" learning techniques (such as SVM classifiers
with `scikit-learn`) would help a lot, while neural network packages (such as
Tensorflow/Keras) would be an overkill.

· Environment: All our R&Ds are performed on a Linux server. You need to be
comfortable with terminal access, Linux commands, SSH tunneling, and package
management with `conda`. Our filesystem is NFS, so knowledge of optimizing IO
for cache utilization would be great.

· Delivery: You need to be good at clearly summarizing your work by writing
reports and documentations. By "clear", we mean "easily understandable by
financial analysts who have little CS background". In terms of format, Word is
good, but LaTeX or Markdown would be a delight. You will also need to pack
your derived datasets and/or codes in a portable way, so that our data team
can add them to our client-facing database. You can choose your own version
control solution.

· Computational resources available: We have Jupyter Lab deployed on our
internal R&D server, as well as a huge SAS cluster shared with our clients.
Most of our numerical data are on PostgreSQL. Feel free to set up our own
MongoDB, etc., if needed.

## Preferred Background Knowledge in Finance

We are in the School of Finance, after all. While not required, these
background and experience will be preferred:

· experience with business/financial/accounting analytics based on large
datasets,

· knowledge in finance,

· good at foosball,

· experience working with SEC data (including textual filings and numerical
data), and

· experience with financial databases (e.g. CUSIP, CRSP, and Compustat).

## Apply

If you are interested, please apply through Penn Human Resources at
[https://upenn.dejobs.org/philadelphia-pa/business-systems-
an...](https://upenn.dejobs.org/philadelphia-pa/business-systems-analy-
sr/C1BCE37F7EAB43E1B3A667AA19084AF2/job/) .

------
aquabyte
Aquabyte | San Francisco, CA | Full Time | Software Engineer | ONSITE, VISA
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/)

Aquabyte ([https://www.aquabyte.ai](https://www.aquabyte.ai), backed by NEA
and Costanoa, top tier investors) is looking for software engineers with
experience shipping production code.

Building software for fish farms using underwater IOT cameras and analyzing
fish weight with deep learning. Good for the environment and travel to Norway!

Our company is based in SF with offices in Norway and code is primarily in
Python, Go, and Node.js.

We are one of the few companies applying machine learning / computer vision to
directly solve the world’s food sustainability issues. By improving fish farm
efficiency (#1 growing sector of food production, $180B globally), we help
close the world’s impending protein deficit.

We work on very challenging infrastructure problems in IOT and machine
learning - our team represents engineering graduates from Princeton and
Stanford. If interested, please apply at
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/)

Learn more about Aquabyte at
[https://www.aquabyte.ai](https://www.aquabyte.ai). Email jobs@aquabyte.ai
with any questions!

We're Hiring:

• Software Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/e7da4eb7-247c-495d-a320-06565...](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/e7da4eb7-247c-495d-a320-065655471e36)

• Platform Software Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/84170ca4-40a6-49f7-ae60-a6721...](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/84170ca4-40a6-49f7-ae60-a672107e1ff9)

• Platform Software Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/84170ca4-40a6-49f7-ae60-a6721...](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/84170ca4-40a6-49f7-ae60-a672107e1ff9)

• Deep Learning Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/3bfb2ded-
ab6b-4677-901b-ffe65...](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/3bfb2ded-
ab6b-4677-901b-ffe65e1fd5b8)

• Deep Learning Platform Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/7caacdd6-9988-4646-bf04-924f4...](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/7caacdd6-9988-4646-bf04-924f4b758887)

• And more: [https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/)

------
nfriedly
Tanium | Emeryville, CA (SF) or Morrisville, NC (RTP) or REMOTE

[https://www.tanium.com/careers/?gh_src=qprker8f1](https://www.tanium.com/careers/?gh_src=qprker8f1)

Tanium's product is basically computer security & management software for
government and large enterprises. It's orders of magnitude faster than most
competition, and customers love it. Fortune called us the "Usain Bolt of
cyber­security" [1], and Forbes put us at #4 on the Cloud 100 list [2].

The former CIO of the US Air Force, said that Tanium is "game-changing ...
allowing a tremendous amount of automation and reduced workloads for our
network operations people significantly, meaning things that used to take them
months is now down to seconds, or minutes." [3]

Fortune featured us as one of the Best Small and Medium Workplaces [4],
partially based on the Great Place to Work survey, which gave us top marks for
challenges, atmosphere, rewards, pride, and communication [5].

Benefits include healthcare, 401k match, self-directed/unlimited vacation time
(most folks take 4-5 weeks), paid time off for volunteering, extensive
parental leave, fertility and adoption benefits, and more.

Compensation is near FAANG levels with base, bonus, and RSUs. The recruiting
team can share more details there.

We have roles open in Engineering, Technical Account Management, Security,
Sales, Legal, Marketing, Finance, HR, Accounting, and more. I called out a few
interesting positions below.

Feel free to ask me about anything, reply here or email
nathan.friedly@[company site].

\--

Senior Software Engineer - The core is mostly C++, and then JavaScript for the
modules and admin interface (AngularJS/Node.js, with work in progress to
switch to React). There's also growing amounts of Python, particularly for
endpoint scripting, and a tiny bit of Rust.

On site or US Remote (pick the closest one) - SF:
[https://grnh.se/ixfioowp1](https://grnh.se/ixfioowp1) | RTP:
[https://grnh.se/bxio4pg51](https://grnh.se/bxio4pg51)

\--

Associate or Director of Technical Account Management - The TAM organization
is central to our company, and doesn't have any real parallels that I'm aware
of. As a TAM, you'd be expected to set up a home lab with a network of
machines (or VMs) running our software, and you'd be primarily responsible for
advising 2~5 customers on how best to use Tanium. However, TAMs come from all
kinds of backgrounds including sysadmin, ops, programming, and security, and
really work together as a team to support each other and meet the needs of
each customer.

(Note: "Director" is indicative of the responsibility level, but Director TAM
is not a people-managing role.)

Remote or on site in Canada, France, UK, or USA.

[https://www.tanium.com/careers/?p=department&t=Technical%20A...](https://www.tanium.com/careers/?p=department&t=Technical%20Account%20Management&gh_src=r64ytqkl1#jobs)

\--

Systems Engineer (SF) - [https://grnh.se/c3cf52141](https://grnh.se/c3cf52141)

Security Engineer (US Remote):
[https://grnh.se/oghwvo2u1](https://grnh.se/oghwvo2u1)

Lots more:
[https://www.tanium.com/careers/?gh_src=qprker8f1](https://www.tanium.com/careers/?gh_src=qprker8f1)

\--

[1]: [http://fortune.com/most-important-private-
companies/tanium-2...](http://fortune.com/most-important-private-
companies/tanium-24/)

[2]:
[https://www.forbes.com/companies/tanium/#3bbe09173eea](https://www.forbes.com/companies/tanium/#3bbe09173eea)

[3]: [https://www.fedscoop.com/air-force-cio-says-role-become-
much...](https://www.fedscoop.com/air-force-cio-says-role-become-much-
prominent-prepares-retire/)

[4]: [http://fortune.com/best-medium-
workplaces/tanium-55/](http://fortune.com/best-medium-workplaces/tanium-55/)

[5]:
[http://reviews.greatplacetowork.com/tanium](http://reviews.greatplacetowork.com/tanium)

------
victorquinn
Knotel | multiple positions | New York, NY | onsite | Full-time |
[https://www.knotel.com](https://www.knotel.com)

Knotel is a fast growing commercial real estate startup that is inventing new
ways to get things done in a traditional industry. Led by veteran founders,
Knotel creates custom headquarters for companies without any of the headaches.
Whether for 20 or 500 people, for 6 months or 6 years, Knotel provides
businesses the flexibility and design they need in office space so they can
focus on their work.

Most companies no longer maintain their own server hardware because AWS offers
more flexibility and obviates the need to have hardware on-site and IT folks
managing and maintaining uptime. At Knotel we think we can provide something
similar for office space -- allowing companies to have the ability to scale up
and down like cloud servers and freeing them from the responsibility of
managing space by having to find people to take over their long leases, do
space build outs, hiring their own with facilities management, etc.

As a result, we have a ton of interesting tech challenges all up and down the
stack. We are working on a canonical data model for storing all of the
information on spaces so we can increase operational efficiency and
transparency across the company. We are building internal tools to increase
our efficiency as a company. We are rolling out a data pipeline and ensuring
all data flows into our data warehouse so everyone across the company can
report on their key metrics. We are integrating with hardware in the physical
space to track information like usage, temperature, and we are figuring out
solutions for smart access control. We're looking to use computer vision to
understand office utilization and flow within the office.

In brief, we have a ton of interesting problems to solve.

We're growing our engineering team in NYC significantly, starting with some
key roles.

Today we're hiring a whole bunch of roles:

\- Lead Full Stack Engineer
[https://grnh.se/91ad31da1](https://grnh.se/91ad31da1)

\- Data Engineer [https://grnh.se/d5c41fd31](https://grnh.se/d5c41fd31)

\- Senior DevOps Engineer
[https://grnh.se/e43371b81](https://grnh.se/e43371b81)

\- Full Stack Engineers [https://grnh.se/a0d117a21](https://grnh.se/a0d117a21)

\- Director of Engineering (job posting coming soon)

\- QA Engineer (job posting coming soon)

Any questions, feel free to email me victor [at] knotel dot com

------
dakin
Nuro | Software Engineers, Infra, Backend, Full Stack | Mountain View CA |
ONSITE | www.nuro.ai

About The Role: Our software team is growing and we are looking for talented
engineers to join us and contribute to 1 or more of the following areas:
machine learning infrastructure, 3D modeling, simulation, firmware
development, imaging data pipelines. We are hiring at all different levels for
this team.

About The Work: Depending on your skillset and areas of interest you will work
on some or all of the following: Engineer large-scale systems using big data
and other techniques from the fields of Computer Science and Robotics
including large-scale distributed systems and data processing systems Render
large amount of data and perform tasks associated with the rendering process
including projection, reconstruction, filtering, and estimation using advanced
mathematics and computer science techniques Research and develop advanced
algorithms to get real-time performance One or more of the following:
Prototype/develop advanced algorithms using Python and implement algorithms
using C++ utilizing libraries such as OpenCV, OpenGL, and using CUDA to
interface with the GPU; multithreading programming; programming with x86
architecture Identify, troubleshoot, and resolve bugs and issues with software
programming code that arise during field testing and provide ongoing Quality
Assurance testing, software performance tuning and optimization Collaborate
with engineering and product teams to understand customer needs, implement
solutions, and deliver compelling robotic products

About You: You have experience in one or more of the following areas: large-
scale distributed systems; data storage and processing systems; advanced
algorithms using C++ and Python; machine learning infrastructure,
multithreading; x86 architecture; and software performance tuning and
optimization, robotics software frameworks, different compute modalities (CPU,
GPU, FPGA) etc.

You have strong problem solving and programming skills with advanced C++
skills. You are passionate about accelerating the benefits of robotics for
everyday life. Who We Are:

Nuro is a robotics start-up whose mission is to accelerate the benefits of
robotics for everyday life. We have a best-in-class team of entrepreneurs and
engineers, designers, and scientists who pioneer technologies that benefit
everyone. We believe AI and robotics will be at the cusp of transforming daily
life and we are dedicated to building these meaningful products. Join us on
our mission, as you'll play a significant role in our development and impact
on everyday lives. Nuro expressly prohibits any form of workplace harassment
based on race, color, religion, gender, sexual orientation, gender identity or
expression, national origin, age, genetic information, disability, or veteran
status. Improper interference with the ability of Nuro's employees to perform
their job duties may result in discipline up to and including discharge.

~~~
dang
One post per company, please. This is in the rules at the top. You posted
five!

------
ztorkelson
Clover | Sunnyvale, CA | ONSITE | Full-Time | Senior, Distributed Systems |
USD $180k+

 _Who we are_

We’re a small team of experienced software engineers tasked with ensuring that
Clover’s rapid growth is sustainable over the long term. We solve for cross-
cutting non-functional requirements like the security, scalability, and fault
tolerance of Clover’s back-end platform and services. We design and develop
the core architectural components, libraries, frameworks, tooling, and
distributed systems at the heart of Clover’s global payment platform and
services.

 _What we 're doing_

We recently completed a project to horizontally shard our transactional
(payment) database cluster, which had grown to 10+ TB in size. Now we’re
building a fully autonomous service for rebalancing merchant data across the
shards to distribute load and eliminate hot spots.

We recently completed a project to lift-and-shift our production
infrastructure from private data centers to public cloud in order to
streamline our global expansion. Now we’re revisiting our architecture,
processes, and tooling in order to more fully leverage the cloud environment.

We are actively working on the design, development, and deployment of data
pipeline infrastructure to support richer analytics and reporting for our
merchants and internal business needs. Our focus is on its security,
scalability, reliability, and performance.

We are paving the road towards a decomposed architecture of horizontal core
services (like authentication, authorization, placement, tokenization, and
inter-device replication) and vertical product services (like device
management, merchant boarding, inventory propagation, and customer loyalty
programs).

We already have a healthy suite of functional unit and integration tests, and
we are actively enhancing our automated stress tests and supporting
infrastructure. That involves building the tools to spin up full production-
scale environments, synthesize load, perform fault injection, and to collect,
analyze, and surface test results in order to help drive continual improvement
of performance and availability.

 _What we use_

    
    
      - Java for back-end services.
      - Python for integration and stress tests.
      - MySQL for OLTP. Snowflake for OLAP.
      - Kafka for stream processing.
      - Memcached for caching (duh).
      - Wavefront and ELK for operational visibility.
      - Redis for ephemeral shared data structures.
      - Google (GCP) as our cloud service provider.
      - Docker for building containers. Kubernetes for running them.
      - Netty for speaking HTTP, behind HAProxy for load balancing.
    

This is the Clover of today. Come help shape the Clover of tomorrow.

Contact: zac at clover dot com (please mention you saw this in HN)

------
james_at_plaid
Plaid | Software Engineer | SF, SLC, or REMOTE | equity + benefits | REMOTE,
Full-time, [https://plaid.com/](https://plaid.com/)

Hi HN! I'm James Nichols, an engineering manager at Plaid. We're hiring, and I
believe that for the right people, a position at Plaid could be truly
transformational. I was a member of Microsoft's Bing team back when it was MSN
Search (2006!) and was at Airbnb before it was a household name, but I've
never been more excited than I am now in my new role at Plaid. I joined Plaid
because of the Plaids I met and because of the feeling I had that I had
discovered a secret: a really amazing company, well-positioned in an exciting
space, that wasn't well known among my friends.

Interestingly, only my friends in fintech had familiarity. "Plaid? Oh they're
great!" was a common refrain. As I learned more, I realized that Plaid was
actually a major part of some of my favorite apps
([https://www.cnbc.com/2018/10/04/meet-the-startup-that-
powers...](https://www.cnbc.com/2018/10/04/meet-the-startup-that-powers-venmo-
robinhood-and-other-big-apps.html)). Venmo, Robinhood, Lending Club, Coinbase,
Acorns, and Plastic all use Plaid's APIs to improve the user experience of
connecting to the banking system. 2018 has been a big year for Plaid (and the
fintech space in general), and the company has huge plans in 2019 to deliver
even more consumer value, to expand dramatically, and to do it all while
cultivating a company culture (and hiring bar) to be proud of.

The vast majority of the company is based in San Francisco, but the newly
opened Salt Lake City office has a small, tight team that’s growing fast, led
by Kira Booth ([https://www.linkedin.com/in/kira-
booth-11aab289/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/kira-booth-11aab289/)). The SLC
office (in the growing tech scene of “Silicon Slopes”) is a short drive from
world-class skiing and national parks. Plaid also has a team of distributed,
location-independent, highly successful engineers. The company is doubling
down on this, as evidenced by hiring me as their first remote engineering
manager. I'll be remote myself, and focused on building a world-class work
environment for remote engineers who want to be part of a hypergrowth Silicon
Valley company but also want to have flexibility in where they work.

Does any of this sound good? Learn more at
[https://plaid.com/company/](https://plaid.com/company/) and reach out to me
by email (my first name at plaid.com) with a little bit about yourself. Let me
know which one of these statements resonates the most:

-You're excited about the fintech space but would prefer to empower hundreds of consumer applications rather than just a single one.

-You want to join a hypergrowth company, especially before everyone else finds out about it.

-You care a lot about company culture and the people you work with, but impact is your primary motivation to do great work.

-You’re based in Salt Lake City and excited at the prospect of a growing SLC office of a Silicon Valley company.

-You've considered becoming a remote engineer, but are worried that you'll have to sacrifice career growth, technical challenge, culture, or other important parts of your work environment.

-You're already a very effective remote engineer and interested in collaborating with a team invested in remote work.

------
l3ver
Lever (YC S12) | San Francisco, CA | Onsite |
[https://www.lever.co](https://www.lever.co)

Lever builds modern recruiting software for teams to source, interview, and
hire top talent. Our team strives to set a new bar for enterprise software
with modern, well-designed, real-time apps. As the applicant tracking system
of choice for Netflix, Eventbrite, Cirque Du SoleiI, ClearSlide, change.org,
and thousands more leading companies, Lever means you hire the best by hiring
together.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/lever](https://www.keyvalues.com/lever)

Our open positions:

* Backend Systems Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/lever/dd9a8568-623b-404c-b853-d6a46ebe...](https://jobs.lever.co/lever/dd9a8568-623b-404c-b853-d6a46ebeb9ae?lever-source=KeyValues)

* Senior Engineering Manager: [https://jobs.lever.co/lever/37c2fb0d-03ef-4c7d-a6b0-cac02488...](https://jobs.lever.co/lever/37c2fb0d-03ef-4c7d-a6b0-cac02488f53b?lever-source=KeyValues)

* Senior Software Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/lever/ea11e377-ad86-4173-86d2-2b8b1fc3...](https://jobs.lever.co/lever/ea11e377-ad86-4173-86d2-2b8b1fc32dd6?lever-source=KeyValues)

* Director of Product Management: [https://jobs.lever.co/lever/b3928f65-92bd-4102-95c4-fdfed43c...](https://jobs.lever.co/lever/b3928f65-92bd-4102-95c4-fdfed43ce757?lever-source=KeyValues)

* Product Designer: [https://jobs.lever.co/lever/4ca2d216-140e-45de-8fa6-210fbfbc...](https://jobs.lever.co/lever/4ca2d216-140e-45de-8fa6-210fbfbc48ec?lever-source=KeyValues)

Tech Stack: Lever uses our own open source MVC framework called Derby that
syncs all data via Operational Transformation (the algorithm behind Google
Docs). OT is the way we handle concurrency conflicts for any piece of data
that is edited at the same time. In addition to real-time sync, OT allows us
to provide a smoother UI since we can render updates on the client instantly
without waiting for our backend to respond, while still guaranteeing
consistency.

Lever makes extensive use of AWS, Docker, Node, Mongo, ElasticSearch, and
Redis within our infrastructure. We use tools like Hubot to streamline
deployments and Grafana to see what’s going on under the hood. In addition to
automating all the things, we love to version them too! Our systems are all
created using Terraform and Chef, working together to ensure consistency at
all costs.

------
a_ellis
Quora | {ML, ML infrastructure} {Engineer, Engineering Manager} | Mountain
View, CA | Full-time, ONSITE

Quora’s mission is to share and grow the world’s knowledge. We are a web-scale
Library of Alexandria, a place where people go to learn about anything and
share everything they know.

At Quora, we use Machine Learning in almost every part of the product - feed
ranking, answer ranking, search, topic and user recommendations, spam
detection, etc. Within the past few months we released a large question
sincerity dataset [1], improved our statistical tests for ratio metrics [2],
and introduced a new feature that allows people to curate collections and form
communities around shared interests and tastes [3].

As a Machine Learning expert, you will have a unique opportunity to have high
impact by advancing these systems, as well as uncovering new opportunities to
apply Machine Learning to the Quora product. As a ML Infrastructure Expert,
you will play a key role in developing tools and abstractions that our other
developers would build on top of.

ML engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/quora/4ea5b0e2-b570-439f-a3a1-1f301042...](https://jobs.lever.co/quora/4ea5b0e2-b570-439f-a3a1-1f3010422273?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=ycombinator)

ML infrastructure engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/quora/5ae871e6-12a7-40d2-829a-64041e24...](https://jobs.lever.co/quora/5ae871e6-12a7-40d2-829a-64041e24da42?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=ycombinator)

ML eng manager:
[https://jobs.lever.co/quora/447265db-74b3-4970-bb46-11083af8...](https://jobs.lever.co/quora/447265db-74b3-4970-bb46-11083af8e4d5?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=ycombinator)

ML infrastructure eng manager:
[https://jobs.lever.co/quora/6be9efa2-49db-4fe1-bf42-fe45e5ae...](https://jobs.lever.co/quora/6be9efa2-49db-4fe1-bf42-fe45e5ae6cb9?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=ycombinator)

You can apply online at one of the links above and mention my HN user name. Or
email my HN username, with the underscore removed, at quora.com.

[1] [https://engineering.quora.com/Dataset-release-and-Kaggle-
com...](https://engineering.quora.com/Dataset-release-and-Kaggle-competition-
Question-Sincerity)

[2] [https://data.quora.com/A-Robust-Statistical-Test-for-
Ratio-M...](https://data.quora.com/A-Robust-Statistical-Test-for-Ratio-
Metrics)

[3] [https://blog.quora.com/Introducing-
Spaces](https://blog.quora.com/Introducing-Spaces)

------
anpat
Citrine | Backend, Frontend, Infrastructure, Data, and Scientific Software
Engineers, Data Scientists | Redwood City, CA; Pittsburgh, PA, Remote| |
ONSITE or REMOTE (US Only) | Full-time |
[https://citrine.io/](https://citrine.io/) |

Citrine Informatics is building the next-generation materials development
platform from the ground up, using the power of domain expertise, data, and
machine learning to bring new materials to market faster, and capture
materials-enabled product value.

The org is remote friendly, especially engineering, where a 50% of us are
remote FT (Seattle, Salt Lake City, Ann Arbor, Tampa to name a few). You can
also work out of our offices in Bay area (Redwood City), Pittsburgh, choice is
totally yours.

Positions:

Scientific Software Engineer : [https://citrine.io/careers/#scientific-
software-engineer](https://citrine.io/careers/#scientific-software-engineer)

Backend Engineer : [https://citrine.io/careers/#senior-backend-software-
engineer](https://citrine.io/careers/#senior-backend-software-engineer)

Infra Engineer: [https://citrine.io/careers/#infrastructure-
engineer](https://citrine.io/careers/#infrastructure-engineer)

Full Stack Engineer: [https://citrine.io/careers/#senior-full-stack-software-
engin...](https://citrine.io/careers/#senior-full-stack-software-engineer)

Data Engineer : [https://citrine.io/careers/#data-analysis-
engineer](https://citrine.io/careers/#data-analysis-engineer) /
[https://citrine.io/careers/#data-management-
engineer](https://citrine.io/careers/#data-management-engineer)

Data Scientists: [https://citrine.io/careers/#data-
scientist](https://citrine.io/careers/#data-scientist)

General job page: [https://citrine.io/careers/](https://citrine.io/careers/)

Tech stack (Just for the feel of it, please dont hesitate to reach out even if
you don’t tick everything below)

Backend: Java/Scala, Ruby (RoR), Python

DS: Scala, Python

Frontend: Angular, React

DataStores: PostgreSQL, ElasticSearch, DynamoDB, Redis.

Others: AWS, Jenkins, JUnit, Maven, SBT, etc.

Contact info in case of questions: jchilds AT citrine DOT io (recruiter) or
email me (in profile)

------
zowen
Armoire | Seattle, WA | Onsite | Full-time |
[https://www.armoire.style/](https://www.armoire.style/)

Armoire is helping women to find their style and gain confidence by giving
them access to an unlimited closet of clothes. Our customers pay us a
subscription fee to keep four of our items at a time, with the ability to swap
items out whenever. Think Netflix by mail for clothing. In marketing speak?
We’re working revolutionizing the apparel industry by enabling autonomous
personal styling and fulfillment. We are well-funded our roots in MIT's
startup accelerator with substantial customer traction and revenue.

Our business model means that we develop a deep relationship with each of our
customers, collecting hundreds of data points per month on style, fit, and
more. We are already leveraging our dataset to generate 75% of clothing
rentals from our machine learning powered recommendation model, but there is
much more exciting work ahead of us. We are looking for full-stack engineers
and a data scientist to help us take our product to the next level.

Our current stack is Python and Django on the backend interfacing through
Django REST Framework with our frontend in Vue.js.

Full-Stack Engineer: Back-end / Services Emphasis - We’re looking for an
exceptional engineer who is interested in helping to design and structure the
data underlying our business. In this role, you will work on everything from
systems architecture to implementing systems to improve internal operations
for our teammates. In addition, you will also have the opportunity to design
data-driven systems using machine learning as your interests and abilities
allow.

Full-Stack Engineer: Frontend/Mobile Emphasis - We are looking for a product-
focused engineer who is able to collaborate with a UX designer to refine
mockups and then turn them into delightful frontend experiences for our
customer. In this role you will be able to participate in all phases of the
development process from providing input on the proposed design through the
actual implementation.

Data Scientist - At Armoire, we believe that every single employee directly
impacts our members. As our Data Scientist focusing on Inventory Procurement
and Allocation, you will be making sure we have the right product at the right
time. In this role, you will create, improve and run allocation strategies to
help maintain healthy inventory levels and will work closely with our data
science team and the Director of Merchandising.

UX Designer - UX, product, and the voice of our customers must come together
to make this happen. So — do you get excited about making digital experiences
really, really easy for customers? Are you a good listener? Do you love to
choreograph the dance of getting users from A to B? Well then you get that the
best UX isn’t even noticed by a user because the design gets out of their way.
We’re looking for an exceptional designer who is interested in owning our end-
to-end digital experience to take the Armoire service to the next level.

Details on all positions: [https://angel.co/armoire-
style/jobs](https://angel.co/armoire-style/jobs)

------
lsemel
Muck Rack ([https://muckrack.com](https://muckrack.com)) is looking for
talented developers to join our fast-growing tech startup. You’ll be working
alongside the CTO and engineering team, and with product managers and
designers, to execute major technical projects on Muck Rack, lead the building
of new features, and help shape our engineering culture and processes.

Our tech stack includes Python, Django, Celery, SASS, Redis, Elasticsearch,
Nginx, Gunicorn, Varnish, and Ansible.

Muck Rack is a remote first company. While we maintain an office in SoHo, NYC,
everyone can choose where and when to work, whether it's in the office, at
home, in a cafe, or on the beach. Many of our NYC team members spend part of
their time working at home. All of our meetings can be attended via video
conference, so those not in the office won't miss out. We make use of online
tools that facilitate a distributed team, such as Trello, Slack, and Google
Hangouts, to name just a few. We're looking for people in any location, whose
schedule can overlap at least 4 hours with business hours (9-5) in New York.

You'll be successful if you:

\- Have significant experience working on a complex, high-traffic site,
particularly at a startup or software-as-a-service company.

\- Have extensive experience with Django, Python, and other software in our
tech stack, with a willingness to learn in those areas where you have less
experience.

\- Enjoy working with and collaborating with designers, UX experts, and
product managers to create outstanding features.

\- Have experience leading other engineers to ship major features on schedule.

\- Enjoy helping others grow as developers and become successful.

\- Take pride in the quality of the code you write. Your code is readable,
testable, and understandable six months later. You adhere to the Zen of
Python.

\- Are able to manage complexity in a large project, and incur technical debt
only after considering the tradeoffs.

\- Work well in a fast-paced development environment with testing, continuous
integration and multiple daily deploys.

\- Can work well with remote developers.

\- Have amazing problem-solving skills.

\- Are interested in journalism, news, media or social media.

About the Company

Muck Rack's mission is to make journalists, PR pros and marketers more
successful. Muck Rack offers tools that help media professionals find and
contact the most relevant journalists for their stories, and monitor how their
stories perform. We are bootstrapped and profitable.

Apply at jobs@muckrack.com More info:
[https://muckrack.com/careers](https://muckrack.com/careers)

------
OscarHealth
Oscar Health is a startup using technology, data & design to change the way
people find and access care. We are disrupting the healthcare industry by
putting people first, not business and cost. We also just received $375
million from Alphabet - come join the family!

[https://www.hioscar.com](https://www.hioscar.com)

We're currently hiring for a variety of full-time/onsite roles in our New York
City office and now our new Engineering outpost in Los Angeles (Culver City):

Director of Infrastructure Engineering:
[https://grnh.se/5363f6b61](https://grnh.se/5363f6b61) Junior Software
Engineer: Data/Systems (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/db1fe84f1](https://grnh.se/db1fe84f1) Junior Software
Engineer: Web & Mobile (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/df42e0021](https://grnh.se/df42e0021) Software Engineer:
Data/Systems (NYC): [https://grnh.se/d7514f0c1](https://grnh.se/d7514f0c1)
Software Engineer: Product Infrastructure (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/d7ca9c1f1](https://grnh.se/d7ca9c1f1) Software Engineer: Web
(LA): [https://grnh.se/5ced83341](https://grnh.se/5ced83341) Software
Engineer: Web & Mobile (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/1d737c291](https://grnh.se/1d737c291) Senior Software
Engineer: Data/Systems (LA):
[https://grnh.se/196c74d81](https://grnh.se/196c74d81) Senior Software
Engineer: Data/Systems (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/6c2ba6b11](https://grnh.se/6c2ba6b11) Senior Software
Engineer: Web (LA): [https://grnh.se/04c41e691](https://grnh.se/04c41e691)
Senior Software Engineer: Web & Mobile (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/a4c0a8731](https://grnh.se/a4c0a8731)

Additionally, check our our internships and 2019 new grad roles below!
Software Engineer: Intern 2019 - Data/Systems (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/b5ecadee1](https://grnh.se/b5ecadee1) Software Engineer:
Intern 2019 - Web & Mobile (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/b81179c61](https://grnh.se/b81179c61) Software Engineer: New
Grad 2019 - Data/Systems (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/d9fcb9091](https://grnh.se/d9fcb9091) Software Engineer: New
Grad 2019 - Data/Systems (LA):
[https://grnh.se/f4ff6f211](https://grnh.se/f4ff6f211) Software Engineer: New
Grad 2019 - Web & Mobile (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/ecdf5dc51](https://grnh.se/ecdf5dc51) Software Engineer: New
Grad 2019 - Web & Mobile (LA):
[https://grnh.se/76d86deb1](https://grnh.se/76d86deb1)

Happy applying! The Recruiting Team @ Oscar

~~~
ProjoDev
I applied for the internship back in October but I never heard back

------
mebassett
Proda | Senior Full stack engineers | London | Full-time | ONSITE | 50-85k +
equity doe.

Proda is an investor-backed, data-mining startup for the commercial real
estate industry; we're making data entry jobs less painful. Our clients have
been beta testing our application and the feedback's been incredible:
[https://bdaily.co.uk/articles/2018/11/01/proptech-startup-
pa...](https://bdaily.co.uk/articles/2018/11/01/proptech-startup-partners-
with-knight-frank-to-deliver-ai-solutions)

What about the team? We have a high emphasis on continual learning. If you're
not learning something new on the job its time for a new one. Our tech stack
reflects this; Haskell and Elm are the main languages. We don't mind if its
your first exposure to either. We're not afraid of experimenting or making
mistakes. The most important quality of anyone on our team is their ability to
learn and teach. Our sales pipeline is miles ahead of our development and
we're looking to grow the team to deliver more feature our customers. Since
we're still young, working with us means you have a lot of influence in
shaping the culture and direction of the company. You'll also a chance to grow
your skill set faster than somewhere else.

What about The product? We're building a data mining tool that can explicitly
learn a relational data model based on sample inputs. It radically improves
data entry and data cleaning for financial analysts. Customers have loved our
demos and we're understandably coy in our public descriptions.

This is for someone who:

* is comfortable in functional programming, especially Haskell & Elm; and * is experienced shipping complex web software to production; and * has an eagerness to learn and willingness to share knowledge.

A Typical Day looks like:

* Start off writing a feature that requires elm-ports. These can be tricky, so you pair with another developer who has shipped such code before.

* After lunch you're requested to review a Pull Request that fixes a bug you accidentally introduced a couple weeks back. There's no blame, instead some discussion about how our tests and review process could have caught this earlier.

* The afternoon is spent with the Product guys around a whiteboard. You're helping them sketch out architecture for a complex new data-auditing feature that we'll need to deliver a couple of sprints down the line.

We're far more interested in your capacity to learn then the arcana of
specific tech tools, but our platform is largely composed of:

    
    
      - Haskell
      - Elm
      - PostgreSQL
      - Python / scikit-learn
      - AWS
      - Automated Testing and CI/CD.
      
    

Contact us at [https://proda.ai](https://proda.ai) or check my profile

------
ewa
INTERCOM | Dublin (Ireland), London (UK) and San Francisco (USA) Full Time |
ONSITE | SaaS |
[https://www.intercom.com/careers/](https://www.intercom.com/careers/)

\- PRINCIPAL SOFTWARE ENGINEER (SF and LONDON)
[https://grnh.se/f44555431](https://grnh.se/f44555431)

Intercom builds a suite of messaging-first products and we ship fast. We are
looking for Principal Engineers in our San Francisco and London offices, to
lead groups of high-performing teams that fuel our growth. Our teams in San
Francisco build and maintain our Messenger (our flagship product) our go-to-
market expertise, and our on-boarding experiences, ensuring new customers are
set up for success when they start using Intercom. Principal engineers are our
strongest technical leaders, and work on our hardest problems. They work as
force multipliers for teams of engineers and provide engineering org wide
leadership

\- SENIOR iOS DEVELOPER (SF)
[https://grnh.se/aa571fb41](https://grnh.se/aa571fb41)

We are looking for experienced iOS engineers to lead the development of our
iOS Messenger SDK and drive the team’s most challenging and high-priority
mobile engineering work. Millions of people use Intercom’s mobile SDKs to talk
to businesses. We created the first in-app messenger in 2011, and today our
messenger touches over 1 billion unique people. This is an opportunity to
fundamentally shape how businesses interact with customers across the world.

\- SYSTEMS ENGINEER (DEVOPS) (DUB)
[https://grnh.se/8bfba8f41](https://grnh.se/8bfba8f41)

\- SENIOR SECURITY ENGINEER (DUB)
[https://grnh.se/8cbb6f751](https://grnh.se/8cbb6f751)

We're also hiring engineers in Dublin and London to work on our product and
build message delivery rules and composer, our app framework or our database
models and user storage, to name a few. Our devops and security teams are busy
ensuring scalability and security of our infrastructure.

ABOUT US: We're a $1.3+ billion company, nearly 600 people and over 25k+
customers including Microsoft, Spotify, Stripe, Airbnb, Hootsuite, Yahoo, and
over 500M monthly conversations sent on our platform reaching over a billion
people worldwide.

TECH: Ruby on Rails application with an Ember.js frontend. We use MySQL,
MongoDB and Amazon’s DynamoDB for most of our storage. Our web messenger is
built on React.

Questions? Want a chat? Get in touch at ewa@intercom.com or check out our
blog:
[https://www.intercom.com/blog/category/engineering/](https://www.intercom.com/blog/category/engineering/)

------
ishwarn
Abl Schools | Multiple positions (engineering, data science) | San Francisco
|Full-time | ONSITE | www.ablschools.com

Technology has made the world more connected, fundamentally changing how we
live, work and interact; yet traditional schools have not evolved to prepare
students for the 21st century. Replacing textbooks with tablets won’t be
enough. We believe schools need a new foundation. That’s why we’re building a
web-based school scheduling platform, that allows administrators to put master
schedules and daily calendars into a single cloud-based system. We are
creating the next generation of software for all K12 schools to fundamentally
change how they design, measure and improve their schools. We are also a
company that deeply values diversity in every way.

View openings, including sales, engineering, customer success, and design on
our site: [https://ablschools.com/careers/](https://ablschools.com/careers/)

\--------------------------------------------------

Personal note: I've been on the Abl engineering team for over a year and I
love it. The mission and the team make coming into work _awesome_. We have a
diverse team, we're well funded, we have experienced leadership... I could go
on. The interview process is, in my opinion, very fair. You won't be asked to
white board and we understand that the process is just as much the candidate
getting to know the company as it is the other way around.

If you have any questions, feel free to reach out to me - my contact info is
in my profile.

\--------------------------------------------------

Sr. Data Scientist:

The Role

We are looking for an experienced Data Scientist, and in this role, you will
help schools understand the impact operational changes have on their students
and staff. You’ll collaborate with a team of product designers, engineers, and
school leaders to build software features that help schools overcome complex
logistical challenges.

As a Data Scientist at Abl, your work will immediately improve equity in and
operations of schools across the country. You will collaborate with product
designers to determine what to build and prototype, with engineers to deploy
software into production use, and with our schools team to provide decision
support for K12 principals who are implementing novel solutions to complex
scheduling problems.

Recent data science projects include:

Defining and calculating measures of inequity for students within a school
schedule Building recommendations for course placement in a schedule Proposing
and prototyping algorithms for supporting team teaching best practices
Developing metrics and visualizations for student tracking

The Team

Our product research and development team is small, passionate, and inclusive.
You will be the second Data Scientist at Abl and will work across the product
and business.

As a data team, our goal is to produce software and insights that are
proactive, guiding our peers and school leaders towards the right thing to do
next, rather than taking a reactive view or simply describing what has been
done. For the current stage of our business, our domain, and our customers, we
have found that a bias towards reproducible, and more easily interpretable
models and metrics is more useful than attempting to ruthlessly optimize an
algorithm.

Responsibilities

\+ Build underlying systems that power our data-driven products (e.g.,
recommendation engines, constraint solvers, and predictive models)

\+ Consult directly with school leaders to work on complex problems within
Abl’s product using your research and rapid prototyping skills to push new
features into production

\+ Perform data profiling, complex sampling, and statistical modeling

\+ Design and develop tailored data models for K12 schools

\+ Identify incomplete data, improve the quality of data, and integrate data
from several data sources

\+ Work on the challenge of combining data from across schools and districts,
who all store things differently, so that we can measure our impact in
aggregate

\+ Determine how to evaluate equity, or fairness, for students and for
teachers

\+ Propose metrics for evaluating the overall quality of a schedule and
methods for comparing multiple schedules’ ability to meet school leader
priorities

\+ Find trends and insights in complex, human-generated school data

Qualifications

\+ Strong programming skills (e.g., Python, R, and/or JavaScript)

\+ Proficiency in writing SQL queries

\+ Ability and desire to present complex findings in a simple, approachable
way for non-technical audiences (e.g., in writing, through reporting tools,
and at in-person presentations)

\+ Experience with cleaning, structuring, and transforming data via ETL
processes

\+ Ability to design and deploy machine learning algorithms and models

\--------------------------------------------------

Sr. Front-End Engineer:

We are seeking a Front-End Software Engineer to join our team and help build
products that support our mission. We are growing quickly and there is a lot
to do! Your contributions will have a meaningful impact on our company.

Your Impact

\+ Work collaboratively with the Product and Design team to understand the
experiences and pain points of schools, teachers, and students

\+ Define and build compelling new products and exciting new features that
give educators insights that will enable them to optimize how they use their
resources

\+ Use your extensive knowledge of front-end technologies to build high-
quality designs that are scalable

\+ Manage code review, increase performance, and communicate best front-end
engineering practices

\+ Create a first of its kind interface that will progress K-12 schools and
their communities

Qualifications

\+ Experience with Javascript frameworks such as React, Backbone, Angular etc.

\+ You should have a great feel for user experience and an eye for beautiful
designs

\+ Bring a deep understanding of best practices in design, optimization,
interaction, and usability

\+ Familiarity with the whole web stack, including protocols and web server
optimization techniques

\--------------------------------------------------

Support Engineer:

Abl’s Schools team is seeking a data-savvy Support Engineer to ensure
customers are set up for success in our product. This person will provide
direct technical assistance to customers, assisting with post-sales
onboarding, configuration setup, and data manipulation tasks. In addition to
assisting customers, the Support Engineer will interface directly with the
Implementation Manager and Engineering to contribute to projects related to
ETL tools and data solutions. The candidate should be familiar with basic
programming and data management, and be passionate about helping schools use
the master schedule as a lever for change.

Responsibilities

\+ Collaborate with customers to initiate and schedule data transfers from
school sites to Abl’s internal database

\+ Write scripts to transform, validate and transport data as part of the ETL
process

\+ Provide first-line technical support to customers and implement ad-hoc data
solutions

\+ Support account managers with documentation and research around customer
specifications

\+ Create and update SQL-based reports to provide key customer success metrics
to larger team and to inform product and implementation decisions

Qualifications

\+ Proficient in at least one scripting language (e.g. Ruby, Python,
JavaScript)

\+ Experience with data analysis and management (Excel, SQL, reporting tools,
etc.)

\+ Customer-facing experience in technical role

\+ Eagerness to work in a mission-driven, startup environment

\+ 2+ years of experience in support of technical products

\+ Former experience with a K12 edtech company or in a school-level role a
plus

------
joshulux
Genomics plc | Software Engineers | Oxford, UK and Cambridge, UK | ONSITE |
INTERNS | VISA | FULLTIME | [https://www.genomicsplc.com/work-with-
us/](https://www.genomicsplc.com/work-with-us/)

At Genomics plc we are working to transform drug discovery by understanding
the human wiring diagram. Our algorithms overcome the limitations of other
methods, and are capable of working at an unprecedented scale of data:
millions of potential links between genetic variation and thousands of human
traits and diseases. We recently raised a £25M series B round
([https://www.genomicsplc.com/genomics-plc-raises-series-b-
rou...](https://www.genomicsplc.com/genomics-plc-raises-series-b-round/)) and
announced a collaboration agreement with Vertex Pharmaceuticals
([https://www.genomicsplc.com/vertex-and-genomics-
collaboratio...](https://www.genomicsplc.com/vertex-and-genomics-
collaboration/)).

We are building a team of collaborative software engineers to transform drug
discovery and improve human health. We value well-crafted software and clean
architecture, developed through a steady process of incremental change. Our
software developers continually strive to master new technologies and
techniques, and always aim to choose the right tool for the task at hand. We
reserve 10% of our working week for the exploration of new ideas, and share
what we have learned with each other through mentorship, pair programming, and
tech talks. We work in productive partnerships with our data scientists,
statisticians, and domain experts to advance our understanding of the human
wiring diagram.

Our current openings include:

Senior Software Engineer - Core Engines -> [https://www.genomicsplc.com/work-
with-us/senior-software-eng...](https://www.genomicsplc.com/work-with-
us/senior-software-engineer-core-engines/)

Software Engineer - Core Engines -> [https://www.genomicsplc.com/work-with-
us/software-engineer-c...](https://www.genomicsplc.com/work-with-us/software-
engineer-core-engines/)

Software Engineer (Placement Year / Internship) ->
[https://www.genomicsplc.com/work-with-us/software-
engineer-p...](https://www.genomicsplc.com/work-with-us/software-engineer-
placement-year-core-engines/)

Data Scientist -> [https://www.genomicsplc.com/work-with-us/data-
scientist/](https://www.genomicsplc.com/work-with-us/data-scientist/)

IT Support Technician -> [https://www.genomicsplc.com/work-with-us/it-support-
technici...](https://www.genomicsplc.com/work-with-us/it-support-technician/)

------
erre
Jump.Work | Data Engineer | London | ONSITE (we provide VISA SPONSORSHIP) |
FULL-TIME

Hate recruiters? Eager to disrupt the agency industry? Or just passionate
about using real data to understand human behaviour, and help people with
their careers?

Jump.Work is a Talent Platform in the business services space that applies
innovative Behavioural Data Science and Machine Learning to reinvent the way
professionals & companies discover and choose each other.

TL;DR

You can apply directly: [https://workstaf.breezy.hr/p/421d1648499101-senior-
data-engi...](https://workstaf.breezy.hr/p/421d1648499101-senior-data-
engineer)

or shoot me an email (I'm the CTO): rodrigo@jump.work

[We've recently hired 2 great engineers for the other openings we had, and had
some very promising candidates come from HN; I'm hoping 3rd time's the charm
;)]

The Long(er) Read

We all know companies that have transformed industries (e.g., Google, Netflix,
Spotify) by analysing information about you and giving you personalised
suggestions that seem to know you better then even yourself – but where is the
equivalent for jobs? Netflix’s recommendations are not based on “back of the
box” blurbs - instead, they extract traits from movies and match them to your
taste, based on your interactions. So why are we still evaluating people based
on their “blurbs,” i.e. their CVs?

We use a combination of unique behavioural data, machine learning, and of
course efficient product development, to go beyond the CV and find patterns
that humans would otherwise not detect (at least not at scale).

Our longer-term goal is to be not only a preferred destination for
transactional hiring, but a compelling, intuitive guide to planning and
executing your career goals.

We have just closed a successful fundraising round and are expanding our team!
This is a super exciting time to join, as it’s still early enough that you'll
help us shape the foundations of the platform and tackle some very interesting
problems, yet we’ve already got enough usage, traction and data that you'll
have a real, immediate effect on people's lives.

We are very serious about finding the right mix of talent, passion and
ownership that meets our values, and is necessary for an ambitious early-stage
startup. As we grow, the expectation is that you will too. All doors are open,
from diving deeper into a technical speciality, to moving sideways into
another area, to mentorship and leadership roles - in the end, it's down to
you, your goals and your performance.

If you want to be a part of a big, ambitious story, let's chat!

------
stmw
Commure, Inc. | San Francisco, CA / Montreal / Boston, MA | Rust Engineer |
Fulltime | ONSITE

We are a stealth startup working to fix the software doctors use. If you have
seen what physicians have to put up with, it's a bad version of the 90s, and
makes medical care worse and more expensive for everyone. We are a group of
previously successful engineers and entrepreneurs (MIT, Dartmouth, Stripe,
Twitter, Salesforce, DataPower, etc) and senior doctors (Johns Hopkins, UCSF,
etc) who are determined to finally fix this. Compensation: market salary &
equity -- we are well funded by top-tier VCs.

Stack: includes Rust, React and Kubernetes. In addition to building our back
end in Rust, we are also solving some very interesting problems in the areas
of data processing, high-speed APIs, flexible UX frameworks and fine-grained
privacy for healthcare data.

Please email jobs@commure.com and mention "[hnrust]" in the subject line.
Other positions available: \- Senior Front End Engineer (React Native, React)
\- Senior Security Engineer (identity, SAML, OAuth, etc) (please use [hnfe] or
[hnse] in subject line for the above).

Locations: San Francisco, Boston or Montreal; sorry, no distributed/remote
option at the moment.

------
weixiyen
Sleeper | SF Bay Area | Onsite | Mobile Engineer | Full-time | $120K-$150K +
equity | [https://sleeper.app/jobs](https://sleeper.app/jobs)

Sleeper is looking for mobile engineers to join us on our mission to connect
people over sports. Our fantasy leagues are used by families, friends, and co-
workers to compete and stay in touch with each other.

The main requirement for this role is that you have the ability to bend user
interfaces to your will + make complex interactions feel natural to the end
user.

On the job:

\- Feature ideation with founders + designers \- Product design sessions \-
Coding features for our mobile + web apps (iOS & Android) \- Improving app
performance across mobile + web \- Detailed micro-interactions + animations

Technologies we use include react, react native, and graphql, although prior
experience with this stack is not required. Bonus for experience in Obj-C,
Swift, or Java.

We’re a small team of 8, and well-funded (recently closed our Series A with
tier 1 investors).

If you are interested, please email weixi@sleeper.app and send a link to
something you worked on that you are proud of.

------
raja
Validere | Data Scientists, Data Engineers, React/Elixir Developers | Toronto
| Full-time | Onsite | [https://validere.com/](https://validere.com/)

At Validere (YC W16), we build software and IoT hardware that is empowering
oil & gas organizations to optimize critical product quality, logistics, and
trading decisions. We are working on a challenging problem and are looking for
smart people that align with our vision to build amazing products and services
for industries that have been largely ignored by technology so far.

We are looking for data scientists and data engineers to join our data team to
provide deeper intelligence and insights with sophisticated data analytics and
machine learning. We are also looking for React and Elixir developers to join
our platform team as we pursue becoming a major player in a massive market
with a unique product offering. If you are interested in joining an incredible
team, we want to meet you!

Tech Stack (Data Science / Machine Learning): Python, Numpy, SciPy, Pandas,
Numba, PyTorch

Tech Stack (Platform) - Elixir, React, Postgres, Redis, Docker, Kafka,
Terraform, AWS, Prometheus

Questions or interested in applying? Reach out directly via
careers+hn@validere.com (include any relevant links to Github/LinkedIn, etc)

------
Erem
INSTRUMENTAL | SENIOR BACKEND ENGINEER | Bay Area, CA (Palo Alto) | Full-time,
Onsite | instrumental.com

Instrumental is looking for an experienced back-end JVM lead developer that
wants to build great things with friendly people. We make intelligent, data-
driven tools to help companies identify issues on their assembly lines so they
can ship higher quality products faster. We are improving how millions of
things are made each day.

Stack: Scala, AWS, Postgres, Elasticsearch, Kinesis, docker, terraform

Apply here!
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/instrumentalai/view/...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/instrumentalai/view/P_AAAAAACAAE5JuL0TfSHzjF)

------
ta_20181204
My interaction with Coinbase:

CB: Since you're in the middle of your job search, and you have good work
experience and we have limited time, we'll skip technical interview if you
pass our test with 4.5 score or above and I will connect you right with
Director of Engineering.

ME: OK

CB: Here is 40-minute TripleByte test.

ME: Done

CB (the next day): You scored a 5/5 and in the 96th percentile! I would love
to move forward and have you speak with XXX, Director of Engineering

ME: OK

(non-technical call with director of engineering)

CB (next day): we have decided to proceed with other candidates (automated
response)

ME: (reached out to HR, no response)

===

It was really weird, I believe Director of Engineering discriminated me by age
or nationality (no proof though).

~~~
dang
Posting like this breaks the rules at the top of the thread. Please don't.

We detached this subthread from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18589722](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18589722)
and marked it off-topic.

------
corprew
'guys' may not be the word you're looking for here.

~~~
dang
We detached this subthread from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18590863](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18590863)
and marked it off-topic.

------
ta_20181204
(this comment gets removed every time I post it. It will be posted anyway)

Hi Coinbase, not complaining. Just wanted to know about my recent experience
with you. Here is what happened when you called me:

CB: Since you're in the middle of your job search, and you have good work
experience and we have limited time, we'll skip technical interview if you
pass our test with 4.5 score or above and I will connect you right with
Director of Engineering.

ME: OK

CB: Here is 40-minute TripleByte test.

ME: Done

CB (the next day): You scored a 5/5 and in the 96th percentile! I would love
to move forward and have you speak with XXX, Director of Engineering

ME: OK

(non-technical call with director of engineering)

CB (next day): we have decided to proceed with other candidates (automated
response)

ME: (reached out to HR, no response)

Just wanted to know if you have any updates on this? I believe you're doing a
great job and I wanted to know what went wrong? (I don't believe it's my age,
nationality, or technical experience). This is the only place I can get reply
from you since you're not responding.

~~~
dang
If you do this again we will ban your main account as well.

------
dfujiwara
PlanGrid (YC W12) | San Francisco, CA or REMOTE | iOS Engineer, frontend,
backend, machine learning | Onsite, Full-Time |
[https://www.plangrid.com](https://www.plangrid.com)

PlanGrid is the world leader in construction productivity software. We created
beautiful, easy-to-use products for all phases of the construction process
which are used on more than 1 million projects around the world, building a
massive and accurate history of every jobsite through everyday use.

The PlanGrid Labs team lives in the intersection between advanced technology
and the construction industry. We focus on quickly building prototypes,
getting rapid customer validation, and understanding the future technology
trends of the construction industry. As an engineer on the team, you’ll get a
deeper understanding of rapid product development and ownership in the
projects you work such as:

\- Using Machine Learning to build an automatic photo labeling system

\- Exploring new platforms for PlanGrid such as AR and VR.

\- Investigating deeper integration with drone manufacturers and PlanGrid

\- Building out deep data visualization reporting system for customer data.

\- … and other exciting projects that you will help us discover...

We are hiring for the labs team for the following roles:

\- iOS engineer (Swift + ObjC)

\- Backend engineer (Python)

\- Frontend engineer (React)

\- Machine learning engineer

\- Data analyst

Descriptions of the roles can be found at:
[https://jobs.lever.co/plangrid/](https://jobs.lever.co/plangrid/)

Reach out to us with your resume to recruiting (at) plangrid (dot) com and
mention "Labs" in the subject line.

~~~
dang
Only one post per company, please. This is in the rules at the top.

